# DDA Chapter 27



## tinknme

Hey all! here is our new home.

DDA originally stood for Disney Design Addicts as most of the posters were addicted to making t-shirt designs. Those designers are still here and many many more people have joined our friendly community. We think that DDA still fits whether you be a Disney Design Addict, Dear Disney Addict, Disney Dream-aholics, Disney Dream Addicts or whatever other acronyms you'd like to throw in there.

Welcome to all the returning posters and welcome to any newcomers that might like to chat about design and all things Disney.

Copied from Deb because she worded it so well.

Original Thread part 1
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=992815

Original Thread part 2
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717556

DDA Chapter 3
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698660

DDA Chapter 4
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1716386

DDA Chapter 5
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1742793

DDA Chapter 6
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1773591

DDA Chapter 7
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1806171

DDA Chapter 8
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1834982

DDA Chapter 9
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1861225

DDA Chapter 10
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1891203

DDA Chapter 11
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1926687

DDA Chapter 12
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1950261

DDA Chapter 13
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1974990

DDA Chapter 14
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1993401

DDA Chapter 15
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014764

DDA chapter 16
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2036111

DDA Chapter 17
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2055736

DDA Chapter 18
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2080131

DDA Chapter 19
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2106051

DDA Chapter 20
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126452

DDA Chapter 21
http://www.disboards.com/showthread....0#post31850020

DDA Chapter 22
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2233758 

DDA Chapter 23
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2288834

DDA Chapter 24
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342708

DDA Chapter 25
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2401340

DDA Chapter 26
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2504969


----------



## MinnieMouseMom




----------



## tinknme

MinnieMouseMom said:


>



Right back atcha!


----------



## PNO4TE

I am here too.  Thanks for starting our new home, Janet!

We had a small setback this afternoon.  After the Speech Therapist worked with Bob his oxygen and blood gas levels were low and he was having a little trouble breathing.  They asked him if it was OK with him if they re-intubated him to make it easier for him and he agreed.  Hopefully it can come out again tomorrow.  They had originally talked about moving him out of ICU tomorrow but I don't think that will happen now.

We are having a snowstorm; there is a prediction of 5-10 inches of snow by morning I am told.  BLECH.  I can't go to the hospital tonight because the roads are already horrible.  A father of one of my students has offered to come to my house to take me to the hospital tomorrow if his 4WD can handle the snow.  I may take him up on the offer if it is safe enough.


----------



## chaoscent

Thread is "stuck".  I will close the other one, but will leave it "stuck" for a little while so people will see the new thread.  
See you in a few months.  Penny


----------



## tinknme

PNO4TE said:


> I am here too.  Thanks for starting our new home, Janet!
> 
> We had a small setback this afternoon.  After the Speech Therapist worked with Bob his oxygen and blood gas levels were low and he was having a little trouble breathing.  They asked him if it was OK with him if they re-intubated him to make it easier for him and he agreed.  Hopefully it can come out again tomorrow.  They had originally talked about moving him out of ICU tomorrow but I don't think that will happen now.
> 
> We are having a snowstorm; there is a prediction of 5-10 inches of snow by morning I am told.  BLECH.  I can't go to the hospital tonight because the roads are already horrible.  A father of one of my students has offered to come to my house to take me to the hospital tomorrow if his 4WD can handle the snow.  I may take him up on the offer if it is safe enough.



Your welcome Elin 

Continued prayers for Bob & good to hear Button is hanging in there!


----------



## bear74

so yesterday we took the girls to a childrens museum a couple of towns over.  The girls had fun.


----------



## bear74

per Olivia


----------



## bear74

per Virginia


----------



## Glynis

Hi, all!  I found our new home!  Thanks, Janet, for setting it up!!!

Elin - I'm sorry that Bob seems to have had a set back, but I would bet that he doesn't let it get him down for long!  Good luck with the snow storm.  Thank heaven for people with 4WD!!!

I'll be gone from tomorrow until Sunday night.  We are celebrating my dad's 80th birthday this weekend!  Should be a great party.  The entire community has been invited to a reception, so we'll see who shows up!


----------



## my3princes

Thanks Janet



PNO4TE said:


> I am here too.  Thanks for starting our new home, Janet!
> 
> We had a small setback this afternoon.  After the Speech Therapist worked with Bob his oxygen and blood gas levels were low and he was having a little trouble breathing.  They asked him if it was OK with him if they re-intubated him to make it easier for him and he agreed.  Hopefully it can come out again tomorrow.  They had originally talked about moving him out of ICU tomorrow but I don't think that will happen now.
> 
> We are having a snowstorm; there is a prediction of 5-10 inches of snow by morning I am told.  BLECH.  I can't go to the hospital tonight because the roads are already horrible.  A father of one of my students has offered to come to my house to take me to the hospital tomorrow if his 4WD can handle the snow.  I may take him up on the offer if it is safe enough.



I'm sorry to hear that he had a setback.  Maybe just a little too much too soon.  Hopefully he'll be feeling better tomorrow   You need to stay safe in this storm, you don't want to be in a bed next to him.



chaoscent said:


> Thread is "stuck".  I will close the other one, but will leave it "stuck" for a little while so people will see the new thread.
> See you in a few months.  Penny



Thanks Penny



Glynis said:


> Hi, all!  I found our new home!  Thanks, Janet, for setting it up!!!
> 
> Elin - I'm sorry that Bob seems to have had a set back, but I would bet that he doesn't let it get him down for long!  Good luck with the snow storm.  Thank heaven for people with 4WD!!!
> 
> I'll be gone from tomorrow until Sunday night.  We are celebrating my dad's 80th birthday this weekend!  Should be a great party.  The entire community has been invited to a reception, so we'll see who shows up!



Have Fun!!!  Wish you Dad a happy birthday from all of us.


----------



## my3princes

Finally most of the night at home  

I'm hoping to actually get to bed early.

Work is so slow and boring, it's hard to go in tired as I'm afraid I'll nod off.

All 5 of us are actually in the same room watching American Idol, that rarely happens.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Congrats, Deb on winning the HH on the Biggest Loser boards!  What exactly do you win?


----------



## my3princes

MinnieMouseMom said:


> Congrats, Deb on winning the HH on the Biggest Loser boards!  What exactly do you win?



I have no idea   They take all the names of people that submitted any points and randomly draw.  I'll let you know when I get my prize


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Hope the weather isn't too bad and that you can get to the hospital tomorrow.

Glynis - Happy birthday to your dad!! I hope that he has a wonderful party/reception.


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> Hi, all!  I found our new home!  Thanks, Janet, for setting it up!!!
> 
> Elin - I'm sorry that Bob seems to have had a set back, but I would bet that he doesn't let it get him down for long!  Good luck with the snow storm.  Thank heaven for people with 4WD!!!
> 
> I'll be gone from tomorrow until Sunday night.  We are celebrating my dad's 80th birthday this weekend!  Should be a great party.  The entire community has been invited to a reception, so we'll see who shows up!



Thanks for the dittoable!!

Have fun at your dad's party...sounds like a wonderful reception for a wonderful man.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We didn't get as much snow here in Fredericksburg as they had predicted, thank goodness.  The nightmare stories of people trying to get home from Washington, DC are enough to make me never drive up there.  I am hoping Tammi did not have to deal with any of it!  There was a woman on her cell phone with a local TV station this morning who had left her government job yesterday afternoon at 4:30 and at 6:30 this morning she was still on one of the major highways around DC.  She had no idea when she would get home.  I cannot even imagine.

Deb - congrats on the Biggest Loser win... can't wait to hear what you won!

Glynis - have a wonderful time celebrating your Dad's birthday!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning everyone.

Still job hunting here.  It's getting very depressing as I thought I would have gotten something by now.  I have an interview Friday with a local preschool.  Hours would be great as they follow my kids school schedule.   I guess we'll see.  

Kids got their report cards & everyone did great.  Can't believe half the school year is over already. 

Have a great day DDA.


----------



## tinknme

mommykds said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Still job hunting here.  It's getting very depressing as I thought I would have gotten something by now.  I have an interview Friday with a local preschool.  Hours would be great as they follow my kids school schedule.   I guess we'll see.
> 
> Kids got their report cards & everyone did great.  Can't believe half the school year is over already.
> 
> Have a great day DDA.



I have been job hunting as well & it does get depressing. I have filled out my college apps though & now need to meet with a advisor, If nothing else I will get some schooling that will hopefully help me later on the job front!

Good luck to you!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Janet-thanks for the new thread!

Janet & Anne Marie- &   Good luck on the job hunt!

Elin-Hope Bob has a better day today.  Hope everything comes out OK with buttons.  Glad to hear your snow isn't too bad  but that poor woman!

Glynis-belated birthday wishes for you and Happy Birthday to your Dad!

Vicki-you go girl!!! Yeah for signing up for the full next Jan!  I'm hoping to do the half with my friend Mary K. I'll have to see how my feet hold up.  I don't have a treadmill and no where to put one and just too crazy to walk outside here with all the snow this year.  I could join the gym at work but I'm not confident enough to use the gym with my coworkers (yet).  I've been doing the wii fit everyday so at least I'm moving some and as soon as the snow/ice goes away I'll get outside-I'm not afraid of the cold but am afraid of the ice.  I've slip a few times walking into work and that really hurts my feet.

Today our office was a 2 hour delay but I decided that I wouldn't go through the commute I did last week  only to find the parking lot unplowed so I'm working from home.  I guess I better get working!


----------



## my3princes

tinknme said:


> I have been job hunting as well & it does get depressing. I have filled out my college apps though & now need to meet with a advisor, If nothing else I will get some schooling that will hopefully help me later on the job front!
> 
> Good luck to you!



Add me to the job hunt.  I've got 6 apps out there right now.  Finding a job is half the battle, liking it the other half 



lovesdumbo said:


> Janet-thanks for the new thread!
> 
> Janet & Anne Marie- &   Good luck on the job hunt!
> 
> Elin-Hope Bob has a better day today.  Hope everything comes out OK with buttons.  Glad to hear your snow isn't too bad  but that poor woman!
> 
> Glynis-belated birthday wishes for you and Happy Birthday to your Dad!
> 
> Vicki-you go girl!!! Yeah for signing up for the full next Jan!  I'm hoping to do the half with my friend Mary K. I'll have to see how my feet hold up.  I don't have a treadmill and no where to put one and just too crazy to walk outside here with all the snow this year.  I could join the gym at work but I'm not confident enough to use the gym with my coworkers (yet).  I've been doing the wii fit everyday so at least I'm moving some and as soon as the snow/ice goes away I'll get outside-I'm not afraid of the cold but am afraid of the ice.  I've slip a few times walking into work and that really hurts my feet.
> 
> Today our office was a 2 hour delay but I decided that I wouldn't go through the commute I did last week  only to find the parking lot unplowed so I'm working from home.  I guess I better get working!



I'm glad that you can work from home.  We didn't get any snow.  We expected 2-4 and got nothing   I'm not complaining, but wish the forcasters could get it right once in a while


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We didn't get as much snow here in Fredericksburg as they had predicted, thank goodness. The nightmare stories of people trying to get home from Washington, DC are enough to make me never drive up there. I am hoping Tammi did not have to deal with any of it! There was a woman on her cell phone with a local TV station this morning who had left her government job yesterday afternoon at 4:30 and at 6:30 this morning she was still on one of the major highways around DC. She had no idea when she would get home. I cannot even imagine.


 I worked yesterday and am still at work today.  The kids spent the night with their dad, and the county put those working up in a hotel for the night.  Thanks goodness as it would have taken me 3+ hours to get home.  The bulk of it started just as we were getting off.

Hi everyone.


----------



## ReAnSt

We are closed today due to the weather.  We had about a foot of snow on top of what we already had before.  I hope that the road to our office is cleared as it still had snow on it from the last storm.

Yesterday I went into work early  so that I could leave early as I knew it was going to get bad around rush hour.  I didn't want to have a many hour commute, I know several people who had super long commutes due to the weather.

I am also thinking about signing up for the 2012 half marathon, although I am not sure as I am intrigued by the Marathon relay, but those details have not been released yet.

I spent my morning shoveling.  I need to do some stuff for my job yet today.  I also need to find out if my volunteers are still meeting tonight because if they are I might need to go to that meeting.  They are calling for the possibility of more snow tomorrow, Saturday and Tuesday and Wednesday I am done with this nuisance snow.  

Elin- I hope Bob continues to improve and that Button has no issues due to his pottery eating.

Good luck to those of you searching for a job.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## tinker1bell

After four miscarriages and having to spend Christmas Eve in the hospital, we just found out that Guenna is having a girl!!!!!
Vivian Olivia is her name!!!!   Hal and I are over the moon.


----------



## mommykds

tinknme said:


> I have been job hunting as well & it does get depressing. I have filled out my college apps though & now need to meet with a advisor, If nothing else I will get some schooling that will hopefully help me later on the job front!
> 
> Good luck to you!


Thanks Janet!  How exciting to be taking college courses!!!  Good luck & hope you do great!


----------



## tinknme

my3princes said:


> Add me to the job hunt.  I've got 6 apps out there right now.  Finding a job is half the battle, *liking it the other half*



You got that right!


----------



## tinknme

mommykds said:


> Thanks Janet!  How exciting to be taking college courses!!!  Good luck & hope you do great!



Thank you


----------



## tinknme

Hope everyone stays safe with the nasty weather!


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> I worked yesterday and am still at work today.  The kids spent the night with their dad, and the county put those working up in a hotel for the night.  Thanks goodness as it would have taken me 3+ hours to get home.  The bulk of it started just as we were getting off.
> 
> Hi everyone.



I'm glad you're safe.



ReAnSt said:


> We are closed today due to the weather.  We had about a foot of snow on top of what we already had before.  I hope that the road to our office is cleared as it still had snow on it from the last storm.
> 
> Yesterday I went into work early  so that I could leave early as I knew it was going to get bad around rush hour.  I didn't want to have a many hour commute, I know several people who had super long commutes due to the weather.
> 
> I am also thinking about signing up for the 2012 half marathon, although I am not sure as I am intrigued by the Marathon relay, but those details have not been released yet.
> 
> I spent my morning shoveling.  I need to do some stuff for my job yet today.  I also need to find out if my volunteers are still meeting tonight because if they are I might need to go to that meeting.  They are calling for the possibility of more snow tomorrow, Saturday and Tuesday and Wednesday I am done with this nuisance snow.
> 
> Elin- I hope Bob continues to improve and that Button has no issues due to his pottery eating.
> 
> Good luck to those of you searching for a job.
> 
> Hugs to all of you.



I'm glad your thinking of the half.  You need something to look forward to.



tinker1bell said:


> After four miscarriages and having to spend Christmas Eve in the hospital, we just found out that Guenna is having a girl!!!!!
> Vivian Olivia is her name!!!!   Hal and I are over the moon.



A little cool1:


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> Add me to the job hunt.  I've got 6 apps out there right now.  Finding a job is half the battle, liking it the other half
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you can work from home.  We didn't get any snow.  We expected 2-4 and got nothing   I'm not complaining, but wish the forcasters could get it right once in a while


Good luck to you too!

Well...my boss told me last week I could work from home and didn't have a problem with it when I told him I was planning on it last night  and didn't have a problem at  10am this morning but then he sent our department (me & 2 others) an email at 1:30 'to communicate expectations, especially in light of the new strategic plan and staff being more proactive, accountable and nimble'.  This email was cc'd to his boss so someone must have complained. 

Last week they had a 10am opening and the parking lot wasn't plowed.  I cannot risk hurting my feet by slipping in that mess.  I heard from a friend that this week they did a good job on the parking lot but   last week I was told  by the  person in charge of the building that it was done good enough.  

Now I  don't know if I should just do a timesheet for a vacation day today or not.  I did work but I may have a hard time using all my time this  year  anyways.  I have about 35 days to use before  11/4/11.  I can carry 5 forward.  I really can't take vacation from say mid September til late November so maybe I should just put in for a  day and be done with it.

They let someone go yesterday so now the entire building is wondering who is next.  It used to be such a great place to  work.  And while revenue is down a bit things never  really got that bad so I just don't understand this new atmosphere. 



Tammi67 said:


> I worked yesterday and am still at work today.  The kids spent the night with their dad, and the county put those working up in a hotel for the night.  Thanks goodness as it would have taken me 3+ hours to get home.  The bulk of it started just as we were getting off.
> 
> Hi everyone.


Glad you didn't have deal with the traffic mess.



tinker1bell said:


> After four miscarriages and having to spend Christmas Eve in the hospital, we just found out that Guenna is having a girl!!!!!
> Vivian Olivia is her name!!!!   Hal and I are over the moon.


What wonderful news!




ReAnSt said:


> I am also thinking about signing up for the 2012 half marathon, although I am not sure as I am intrigued by the Marathon relay, but those details have not been released yet.


It will be interesting to see what the plans are for the relay. Mary K really wants the Donald medal so we'll probably stick with that for 2012.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> After four miscarriages and having to spend Christmas Eve in the hospital, we just found out that Guenna is having a girl!!!!!
> Vivian Olivia is her name!!!!   Hal and I are over the moon.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Be safe out there, everyone.  What a nasty winter we have had already.


----------



## PNO4TE

They decided to put a trach in last night.  Bob had insisted that I teach yesterday so I got to the hospital just as they were wheeling Bob into the OR.  He came through it well, and the surgeon said he had experienced a number of firsts with Bob.  He has never gone into ICU to discuss options with a patient and the family to find the patient on a ventilator, reading a book and writing notes in a steno pad.  Bob actually signed his own consent form which was again a first for the surgeon!


----------



## Tammi67

I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well, Elin.

Bernadette - Work sounds stressful for you now.  That can't be fun.  I hope it improves sooner rather than later.


----------



## my3princes

I hope the trach works well for him.  We want him to heal quickly.  Will they move him to a rehab facility at some point?


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> They decided to put a trach in last night.  Bob had insisted that I teach yesterday so I got to the hospital just as they were wheeling Bob into the OR.  He came through it well, and the surgeon said he had experienced a number of firsts with Bob.  He has never gone into ICU to discuss options with a patient and the family to find the patient on a ventilator, reading a book and writing notes in a steno pad.  Bob actually signed his own consent form which was again a first for the surgeon!



This is wonderful news that he set a first such as that.  Sounds like he is doing well for the circumstances.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I hope the trach works well for him.  We want him to heal quickly.  Will they move him to a rehab facility at some point?



At this point, Deb (and everyone else), I have no idea where we go.  He is still in ICU.  They want him out of there for many reasons:  He is mentally alert, he has been there far too long (longest of anyone in the unit) and they want him to be able to start some therapy, which cannot be done in ICU.

They put a PEG feeding tube into his stomach yesterday while I was teaching.  Again, he came through the surgery just fine.  His BP is elevated and that is one reason he is still in ICU. That has to be maintained at a much lower level and it is not happening without constant monitoring. If they can get that stabilized and if the first feeding today goes well, they would ship him out of ICU almost immediately.

Last night he "told" Kristin and me that he was going to come home on Tuesday.  I asked him what army of nurses and support staff he thought was coming with him.  I cannot take care of him as he is right now.  And he has not yet learned how to take care of his own trach and PEG.  So... it won't be Tuesday! 

The speech therapist said it may be months before he can eat solid food.  We have not broached that subject with him.  His list of things he wants to eat and drink has gone onto the fourth legal pad page!

Off to teach a bit this morning and then Kristin and I will spend some time with him again today.  He got tired quickly last night so she was only with him about an hour.  It was good for both of them, but not enough!


----------



## tinknme

PNO4TE said:


> At this point, Deb (and everyone else), I have no idea where we go.  He is still in ICU.  They want him out of there for many reasons:  He is mentally alert, he has been there far too long (longest of anyone in the unit) and they want him to be able to start some therapy, which cannot be done in ICU.
> 
> They put a PEG feeding tube into his stomach yesterday while I was teaching.  Again, he came through the surgery just fine.  His BP is elevated and that is one reason he is still in ICU. That has to be maintained at a much lower level and it is not happening without constant monitoring. If they can get that stabilized and if the first feeding today goes well, they would ship him out of ICU almost immediately.
> 
> Last night he "told" Kristin and me that he was going to come home on Tuesday.  I asked him what army of nurses and support staff he thought was coming with him.  I cannot take care of him as he is right now.  And he has not yet learned how to take care of his own trach and PEG.  So... it won't be Tuesday!
> 
> The speech therapist said it may be months before he can eat solid food.  We have not broached that subject with him.  His list of things he wants to eat and drink has gone onto the fourth legal pad page!
> 
> Off to teach a bit this morning and then Kristin and I will spend some time with him again today.  He got tired quickly last night so she was only with him about an hour.  It was good for both of them, but not enough!



Sending good vibes that Bob can get out of ICU soon & start his therapy!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-continued prayers for Bob's recovery.  Sounds like he's ready to do what it takes to get home!



Tammi67 said:


> Bernadette - Work sounds stressful for you now.  That can't be fun.  I hope it improves sooner rather than later.


I'm afraid it's just the beginning.  They let 4 people go Wednesday.  On a more positive note my boss came in to talk me yesterday morning and told me not to freak out about the email he "had" to send because his boss said something.  It is still a bit worrisome that he felt the need to send it.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> At this point, Deb (and everyone else), I have no idea where we go.  He is still in ICU.  They want him out of there for many reasons:  He is mentally alert, he has been there far too long (longest of anyone in the unit) and they want him to be able to start some therapy, which cannot be done in ICU.
> 
> They put a PEG feeding tube into his stomach yesterday while I was teaching.  Again, he came through the surgery just fine.  His BP is elevated and that is one reason he is still in ICU. That has to be maintained at a much lower level and it is not happening without constant monitoring. If they can get that stabilized and if the first feeding today goes well, they would ship him out of ICU almost immediately.
> 
> Last night he "told" Kristin and me that he was going to come home on Tuesday.  I asked him what army of nurses and support staff he thought was coming with him.  I cannot take care of him as he is right now.  And he has not yet learned how to take care of his own trach and PEG.  So... it won't be Tuesday!
> 
> The speech therapist said it may be months before he can eat solid food.  We have not broached that subject with him.  His list of things he wants to eat and drink has gone onto the fourth legal pad page!
> 
> Off to teach a bit this morning and then Kristin and I will spend some time with him again today.  He got tired quickly last night so she was only with him about an hour.  It was good for both of them, but not enough!



So we will specifically pray that his blood pressure stabilizes quickly as that sounds like the most serious problem at the moment.



lovesdumbo said:


> Elin-continued prayers for Bob's recovery.  Sounds like he's ready to do what it takes to get home!
> 
> I'm afraid it's just the beginning.  They let 4 people go Wednesday.  On a more positive note my boss came in to talk me yesterday morning and told me not to freak out about the email he "had" to send because his boss said something.  It is still a bit worrisome that he felt the need to send it.



There is so many layoffs and repostioning of jobs going on.  My mother has worked at her job for 46 years and she found out this week that they want to hire an outside catering service to take over the hot lunch program for her school district.  It's still got to be evaluated by committee and go through whatever process school take.  She has no idea when or if she will be out of her job.  She was planning to retire in 3 years so this has totally thrown her for a loop.  I cannot go into detail of the issues at my job, but emails would be a very minot problem   Hopefully I can share soon and get it off my chest.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette and Deb - I am sorry to read of your continued turmoil at work.  This country has got to get itself turned around and very quickly.  It matters not to me who is in office but they have got to work together and get us back on track.  I hope "they" are not so insulated and isolated from the rest of us real people that they can come to this realization on their own very soon.  Our wonderful country is in big trouble.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

A warning that I am posting an update in the next post here that you can skip if you want.  But not all of you are on facebook so I know you won't know what is going on any other way.  

I had a disheartening day yesterday and I know in my head that they will come again and again as we get through all this, but I just needed to write it all out.  Where better than here with my friends?!?


----------



## PNO4TE

As long as you all want me to post the updates here, I will.  I know not everyone is on facebook, so you wouldn't know what was going on any other way.

Bob is now the proud owner of a trach and a PEG feeding tube in the stomach.  Although he approved both these surgeries, he was not particularly happy yesterday.  He has entered the bored to tears portion of a prolonged hospital stay and his impatience and stubbornness are showing themselves.  He is insistent that he can eat and drink and is furious when Kristin and I won't bring him what he wants.  We did get permission from the ICU staff to bring him his cell phone so he could text rather than write and he asked to play a game of Yahtzee which they also permitted.  But he quickly tired with that minimal activity.  The man hasn't had a feeding in a tube since noon on Friday so I imagine he is famished!  I hope today brings him some more progress and less disappointment.  Meanwhile, Kristin and I are continuing to try to work and go to the hospital. It will be easier once they start some kind of therapy with him, as it will give him something else to do.  For security reasons we can't leave his book reader or phone or iPod with him so he is reduced to hours of watching the History Channel and reading.  I am hoping he can get out of ICU soon, but his BP has to be stabilized and his little bout of arrhythmia yesterday cannot return!


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> A warning that I am posting an update in the next post here that you can skip if you want.  But not all of you are on facebook so I know you won't know what is going on any other way.
> 
> I had a disheartening day yesterday and I know in my head that they will come again and again as we get through all this, but I just needed to write it all out.  *Where better than here with my friends?!?  *



Exactly! That's what we're here for. Celebrate the good, comfort the bad and share it all. Post away, anytime, all the time. We're here to listen and send lots and lots of


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> As long as you all want me to post the updates here, I will.  I know not everyone is on facebook, so you wouldn't know what was going on any other way.
> 
> Bob is now the proud owner of a trach and a PEG feeding tube in the stomach.  Although he approved both these surgeries, he was not particularly happy yesterday.  He has entered the bored to tears portion of a prolonged hospital stay and his impatience and stubbornness are showing themselves.  He is insistent that he can eat and drink and is furious when Kristin and I won't bring him what he wants.  We did get permission from the ICU staff to bring him his cell phone so he could text rather than write and he asked to play a game of Yahtzee which they also permitted.  But he quickly tired with that minimal activity.  The man hasn't had a feeding in a tube since noon on Friday so I imagine he is famished!  I hope today brings him some more progress and less disappointment.  Meanwhile, Kristin and I are continuing to try to work and go to the hospital. It will be easier once they start some kind of therapy with him, as it will give him something else to do.  For security reasons we can't leave his book reader or phone or iPod with him so he is reduced to hours of watching the History Channel and reading.  I am hoping he can get out of ICU soon, but his BP has to be stabilized and his little bout of arrhythmia yesterday cannot return!


Hope today was better.  I still think Bob's stubborness will soon serve him well.  It is really a shame that you can't leave anything of value in his ICU room.  Don't you need to be let into the ICU?  Who could take something from an ICU patient?  Thank you for updating here!



my3princes said:


> There is so many layoffs and repostioning of jobs going on.  My mother has worked at her job for 46 years and she found out this week that they want to hire an outside catering service to take over the hot lunch program for her school district.  It's still got to be evaluated by committee and go through whatever process school take.  She has no idea when or if she will be out of her job.  She was planning to retire in 3 years so this has totally thrown her for a loop.  I cannot go into detail of the issues at my job, but emails would be a very minot problem   Hopefully I can share soon and get it off my chest.


Good luck to your Mom.  So sorry to hear things aren't going well for you.



PNO4TE said:


> Bernadette and Deb - I am sorry to read of your continued turmoil at work.  This country has got to get itself turned around and very quickly.  It matters not to me who is in office but they have got to work together and get us back on track.  I hope "they" are not so insulated and isolated from the rest of us real people that they can come to this realization on their own very soon.  Our wonderful country is in big trouble.


What I find so distasteful about what is going on in my office is that things really are NOT that bad business wise for our company.  They are trying to make changes "just in case" and frankly because in this economy they can get away with it.  I have been there 19+ years and have always been proud to work somewhere where we literally save lives.  Now I feel guilty for staying at a place that treats it employees poorly.  I can't leave in this economy and after being there 19 years.  I really don't understand where this new drive at the cost of the employees who have been so loyal is coming from.  It is almost like one (or many) of the executives is going through a mid life crisis and they feel this need to leave a legacy of bringing the association to a new level.  I just can't see how making the entire staff stressed and unhappy is really going to get them there.  They have come up with the new "strategic plan" to increase revenues $20 million over the next three years.  They say that we can't do it with the current work force and changes need to be made.  I just don't see how they are going to get there by walking away from the staff that has gotten us to where we are now.


----------



## my3princes

Bernadette I hope things settle down soon.

I have MovieReward points that someone can have.  We don't get enough of them to make them worth while.  PM me if you want them and I'll give the first person the code.


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> Bernadette I hope things settle down soon.
> 
> I have MovieReward points that someone can have.  We don't get enough of them to make them worth while.  PM me if you want them and I'll give the first person the code.


I think it is going to be a while.

Tomorrow I have to go to a wake for a coworker's wife.  They were both diagnosed with cancer within a week of each other.  He has recovered from his colon cancer but her cancer spread.  She was 57.  They have 3 girls-the youngest in high school.


----------



## bear74

okay these darn sick germs need to leave my house.  Jeff was home from work last week 2 days with general malaise, headache and cough.  He never ran a fever.  Fri.  Olivia wakes up with fever, sore throat, cough, headache and runny nose.  Also vomiting just Fri.  Virginia just has cough.  I get hit with it Sat. night.  Cough headache, runny nose and fever.  The babies are just a little snorty but wanting to nurse constant.  I hope they dont get any other symptoms.


----------



## bear74

Bernadette I hope work gets better.  Sorry to hear about your co-workers wife.


----------



## mommykds

Bernadette,
 for all the stress you are getting at work.  In this economy they know people are not able to get jobs easily & so they think they can treat employees like this now.  Shameful. 

Deb,
Hope you can find another job soon so that the stress of what is going on in your workplace will be behind you.  Good luck to your mom.  She was such so nice to talk with in the summer, hope all goes well for her as well.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.


----------



## bear74

so considering making home made baby food for the twins.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I hope that everyone stays safe today.  My kids are thrilled to have a snow day, but I'm actually getting a little tired of them myself.  I love having the kids home, but I am ready to move on to spring.  Plus, this is the second snow day we've had for my preschool class, and I really do miss going in.  As much as I sometimes think that I need to move on to another job and as much as the "administration" of the school drives me nuts, I really do love going in and teaching the three-year olds.

We have started the bathroom remodel.  By we I mean the guys that we wrote a check to.  It's just too much for us to do right now both in terms of time and in terms of what we are actually comfortable doing.  Yesterday they started demolition, since we are going completely down to the studs in there.  As far as I know, they are still planning to come in today to finish ripping everything out.  Tomorrow the plumber is scheduled to come in, and the electrician is scheduled for Thursday.  We don't have GFIs in the bathrooms, since they were built almost 47 years ago.  The electrician is also recommending an update to the circuit breaker boxes which we'll also probably do.

Bernadette, I am sorry that your work environment is so bad right now.  I am so tired of "in this economy" being used to justify so many things.  I am also sorry to hear about your co-worker's wife.  That is so sad.


----------



## bethbuchall

bear74 said:


> so considering making home made baby food for the twins.



I think that I can count on one hand the number of jars of baby food I bought for the three kids (and almost all of them were for my first).  They all pretty much were fed what we were eating.


----------



## PNO4TE

Jennifer - I made almost all the food that Kristin ate.  With microwaves and good quality meats and produce available it is so easy to do!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

_(Seems like a "month of Sundays" since I was last here.)_


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> _(Seems like a "month of Sundays" since I was last here.)_



It's certainly been a stressful time for you.  How are things going?


----------



## PNO4TE

Since I taught a great majority of the day yesterday Kristin and I told the ICU staff that we would stop in at 9:00 p.m. just to tell Bob good night and see how his day went.  By the way, in case you didn't know.... the new law states that anyone, at any time, can enter any area of the hospital that is not restricted due to sanitary reasons (not the term I want to use but my brain is mush these days!) but I have been observing the old ICU hours of visitation from 8-8.  There was a darned good reason for those hours and just because some lawmaker in DC decided to tack on a ridiculously wordy, un-necessarily broad amendment to the health care bill I am not going to second guess the hospital staff!  Anyway....

Because we went in so late we discovered that Bob was being moved out of ICU.  In fact, we got to help move him.  Who ever thought that moving patients at 10:30 p.m. was good for anyone involved?!?!?  I can understand surgeries late at night due to OR availability and surgeon and staff schedules, but moving??  His bed in ICU was not needed and the one on the 4th floor was standing empty too.  He was exhausted from all the hubbub surrounding the move and the PT that he received on Monday.  By the time they got him moved and explained the new monitoring system that he has to help with he was in a nasty mood and let everyone anywhere near him know it.  Kristin and I left after we knew he was situated and I got home about 11:15.

There is no change in his breathing and he did not pass the swallow test yesterday.  That is not a surprise to me because he has a trach in there!  I wish the Speech Therapist would hold off a few days until they can stabilize his secretions and put the speaking tube into the trach.  That would allow him to close it off and swallow more normally.  Right now he is trying to swallow past a balloon.   He is disheartened because every day he thinks he will pass the test and begin to eat.  I am at the point of saying I just want them to tell him what I was told last Friday:  He probably won't be able to eat solid food for months.  Getting his hopes dashed every day is taking its toll.  If I see her today I may discuss that with her.

Now that I have gone on and on, I do have to say that being out of ICU is certainly a step in the right direction.  We are praying that he can continue to improve and stay there.  The last place we want to see him go is back to ICU!

Again, my friends... thanks for letting me ramble my thoughts here.  I know you all keep saying that's what you are here for, but sometimes I feel like I am monopolizing the thread.  

I hope everyone in the path of our next gift from Mother Nature will stay safe.  I think our immediate area will miss the majority of this monster storm, but most of you are going to have to deal with it.


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, I am glad to hear that he was able to be moved out of the ICU, but I'm sorry that everything is so difficult right now and that it will be for such a long time.  I do like to hear your updates, though, and if there is anything that I could possibly do long-distance (except keep you all in my thoughts and prayers), please let me know.  I do agree with you, though, that he probably needs to know that he won't be eating solid food for a long time.  That constant dashing of his hopes has to be taking a toll.  If he knew right out that it will be a long time and a lot of work, he'll be able to prepare for that.  (Of course, what do I know...)


----------



## Tammi67

Elin, yay for moving day!  Or night.   I was wondering how things were going since I didn't hear from you yesterday.  I'm hoping that he's turned a corner.

Enjoy your snow days everyone.  Thankfully we seem to be missing this latest blast.  We are to get the rains, and refreezing with the lower temps at night, but our daytime highs are in the mid to upper 40s for the next week.  I can't wait for March!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Glad to hear Bob was moved out of ICU!!!!  Hope he continues to improve.  Yes, I would ask the nurse to tell him about eating because he must think he can eat soon.


----------



## mommykds

Stay warm & safe everyone who is dealing with snow.  We are not in it's path thank heavens, just expecting rain.  I called my mom in NY & told her to make sure she had her bread & milk though.  She is already prepared. 

Have a good day.


----------



## tinknme

Only 47 more days till *SPRING*!!!!

Elin good news about Bob being moved. Continued good thoughts for all 

Bernadette sorry about the problems at work, does not make for a very happy enviroment.

Deb & Anne Marie how is the job search going? I had a interview at the hospital for switchboard operator & I was offered the job. Sadly though I am not accepting it, the hours are for overnights. I know I really should not be picky, but I do not think I can deal with those hours. If there was a chance to get different hours down the road, I might have taken it. 

Be safe all that will have to deal with this new storm going through!


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  We got home late Sunday night, and I spent all day yesterday catching up with work around the house.

Elin - Glad that Bob has been moved out of ICU.  Does this mean he can have his ereader, Ipad, etc.?  That would help with the boredom, right?  I'm praying that the nurses/doctors will speak honestly to him about the food issue.  He's not stupid, and I don't understand why they are treating him this way!

Deb, Anne Marie, Janet, Bernadette - Sorry the work situations are yucky!  I'll pray that things get better for you, Bernadette, and that Deb, Janet and Anne Marie can all find jobs soon!

To all of you in the path of these winter storms:  BE SAFE!!!  I'd offer you a warm place to stay here in Utah, but our high today will maybe hit 20.  Tomorrow our high will be in the single digits.  It's COLD!!!  I think I'm going to do some heavy duty baking to keep my house a little warmer!

Dad's party was wonderful!  I took some pictures, and as soon as I can find my card reader, I'll post them.  He looked wonderful, and was honestly touched that so many people came to see him.  There were people there from all over Utah, Nevada, Arizona and California!  Most had made the trip just for the party!  The food was wonderful, and the hall looked great!  My sister and I decorated with pictures of him throughout the decades, and included some of his favorite things.  Alan put together a video of slides and film clips through the decades, and that ended up being the hit of the day!  People would get a plate of food and just sit and watch it over and over!  I have to admit that it made me teary just to watch it!

On the way home on Sunday, Alan asked if I wanted to seriously train for the WDW half in 2012.  I told him I was deadly serious!  My niece and I really want to run it, and my dad told us he would go with us to cheer us on.  So, I'm back on track for training.  Alan signed us up for several 5K's in the spring and early summer, and then in August, we've joined a team of 6 that will relay for about 60 miles from the University of Utah to BYU.  All of that is giving me the motivation that I need.  It's sad how out of shape I've gotten since my pregnancy with Timothy.  I just needed to get motivated.  Since it's really cold out, I've been walking/jogging on my treadmill in the mornings when the kids leave for school.  I'm not as fast as I need/want to be, but it's coming!


----------



## bear74

bethbuchall said:


> I think that I can count on one hand the number of jars of baby food I bought for the three kids (and almost all of them were for my first).  They all pretty much were fed what we were eating.





PNO4TE said:


> Jennifer - I made almost all the food that Kristin ate.  With microwaves and good quality meats and produce available it is so easy to do!



thanks


----------



## lovesdumbo

bear74 said:


> okay these darn sick germs need to leave my house.  Jeff was home from work last week 2 days with general malaise, headache and cough.  He never ran a fever.  Fri.  Olivia wakes up with fever, sore throat, cough, headache and runny nose.  Also vomiting just Fri.  Virginia just has cough.  I get hit with it Sat. night.  Cough headache, runny nose and fever.  The babies are just a little snorty but wanting to nurse constant.  I hope they dont get any other symptoms.


Hope you're all feeling better!



mommykds said:


> Bernadette,
> for all the stress you are getting at work.  In this economy they know people are not able to get jobs easily & so they think they can treat employees like this now.  Shameful.


Yes-shameful is a good word for it!



bear74 said:


> so considering making home made baby food for the twins.


Sounds like a great idea.  I never tried it but had read about it.  I had read if you make extra to freeze them in an ice cube tray-seemed like a great idea.



bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!  I hope that everyone stays safe today.  My kids are thrilled to have a snow day, but I'm actually getting a little tired of them myself.  I love having the kids home, but I am ready to move on to spring.  Plus, this is the second snow day we've had for my preschool class, and I really do miss going in.  As much as I sometimes think that I need to move on to another job and as much as the "administration" of the school drives me nuts, I really do love going in and teaching the three-year olds.
> 
> We have started the bathroom remodel.  By we I mean the guys that we wrote a check to.  It's just too much for us to do right now both in terms of time and in terms of what we are actually comfortable doing.  Yesterday they started demolition, since we are going completely down to the studs in there.  As far as I know, they are still planning to come in today to finish ripping everything out.  Tomorrow the plumber is scheduled to come in, and the electrician is scheduled for Thursday.  We don't have GFIs in the bathrooms, since they were built almost 47 years ago.  The electrician is also recommending an update to the circuit breaker boxes which we'll also probably do.
> 
> Bernadette, I am sorry that your work environment is so bad right now.  I am so tired of "in this economy" being used to justify so many things.  I am also sorry to hear about your co-worker's wife.  That is so sad.


Our kids have had at least 3 full snow days already.  They had an early release today and chances are good they they will have another tomorrow.  We know Emma will as they already called it off due to too much snow on the roof.  

It snowed all day here today.  Driving home wasn't fun-getting out of the poorly plowed lot at work wasn't fun.  They have announced a 10am start for tomorrow or a call at 8am if they close or delay longer-better than the usual 6am but we'll probably get a 5:30am school call anyways.



PNO4TE said:


> Since I taught a great majority of the day yesterday Kristin and I told the ICU staff that we would stop in at 9:00 p.m. just to tell Bob good night and see how his day went.  By the way, in case you didn't know.... the new law states that anyone, at any time, can enter any area of the hospital that is not restricted due to sanitary reasons (not the term I want to use but my brain is mush these days!) but I have been observing the old ICU hours of visitation from 8-8.  There was a darned good reason for those hours and just because some lawmaker in DC decided to tack on a ridiculously wordy, un-necessarily broad amendment to the health care bill I am not going to second guess the hospital staff!  Anyway....
> 
> Because we went in so late we discovered that Bob was being moved out of ICU.  In fact, we got to help move him.  Who ever thought that moving patients at 10:30 p.m. was good for anyone involved?!?!?  I can understand surgeries late at night due to OR availability and surgeon and staff schedules, but moving??  His bed in ICU was not needed and the one on the 4th floor was standing empty too.  He was exhausted from all the hubbub surrounding the move and the PT that he received on Monday.  By the time they got him moved and explained the new monitoring system that he has to help with he was in a nasty mood and let everyone anywhere near him know it.  Kristin and I left after we knew he was situated and I got home about 11:15.
> 
> There is no change in his breathing and he did not pass the swallow test yesterday.  That is not a surprise to me because he has a trach in there!  I wish the Speech Therapist would hold off a few days until they can stabilize his secretions and put the speaking tube into the trach.  That would allow him to close it off and swallow more normally.  Right now he is trying to swallow past a balloon.   He is disheartened because every day he thinks he will pass the test and begin to eat.  I am at the point of saying I just want them to tell him what I was told last Friday:  He probably won't be able to eat solid food for months.  Getting his hopes dashed every day is taking its toll.  If I see her today I may discuss that with her.
> 
> Now that I have gone on and on, I do have to say that being out of ICU is certainly a step in the right direction.  We are praying that he can continue to improve and stay there.  The last place we want to see him go is back to ICU!
> 
> Again, my friends... thanks for letting me ramble my thoughts here.  I know you all keep saying that's what you are here for, but sometimes I feel like I am monopolizing the thread.
> 
> I hope everyone in the path of our next gift from Mother Nature will stay safe.  I think our immediate area will miss the majority of this monster storm, but most of you are going to have to deal with it.


Elin-thank you for taking the time to update us.  I really do want to hear how things are going.  Poor Bob.  I can imagine he's frustrated with the slow progress.  Yeah for getting out of ICU.



Tammi67 said:


> I can't wait for March!


I can't wait for May!

What are you AKV plans for this summer?  Are you doing CL again?  Jambo or Kidani?  I don't know if we'll do WDW this summer or not.  If we do go I am not sure if I want to do BWI CL or a 1BR at Kidani.



tinknme said:


> Only 47 more days till *SPRING*!!!!


What a great thought!



tinknme said:


> Bernadette sorry about the problems at work, does not make for a very happy enviroment.
> 
> Deb & Anne Marie how is the job search going? I had a interview at the hospital for switchboard operator & I was offered the job. Sadly though I am not accepting it, the hours are for overnights. I know I really should not be picky, but I do not think I can deal with those hours. If there was a chance to get different hours down the road, I might have taken it.
> 
> Be safe all that will have to deal with this new storm going through!


Thanks.

Sorry the job didn't work out but it must feel good to have an offer.



Glynis said:


> Deb, Anne Marie, Janet, Bernadette - Sorry the work situations are yucky!  I'll pray that things get better for you, Bernadette, and that Deb, Janet and Anne Marie can all find jobs soon!
> 
> Dad's party was wonderful!  I took some pictures, and as soon as I can find my card reader, I'll post them.  He looked wonderful, and was honestly touched that so many people came to see him.  There were people there from all over Utah, Nevada, Arizona and California!  Most had made the trip just for the party!  The food was wonderful, and the hall looked great!  My sister and I decorated with pictures of him throughout the decades, and included some of his favorite things.  Alan put together a video of slides and film clips through the decades, and that ended up being the hit of the day!  People would get a plate of food and just sit and watch it over and over!  I have to admit that it made me teary just to watch it!
> 
> On the way home on Sunday, Alan asked if I wanted to seriously train for the WDW half in 2012.  I told him I was deadly serious!  My niece and I really want to run it, and my dad told us he would go with us to cheer us on.  So, I'm back on track for training.  Alan signed us up for several 5K's in the spring and early summer, and then in August, we've joined a team of 6 that will relay for about 60 miles from the University of Utah to BYU.  All of that is giving me the motivation that I need.  It's sad how out of shape I've gotten since my pregnancy with Timothy.  I just needed to get motivated.  Since it's really cold out, I've been walking/jogging on my treadmill in the mornings when the kids leave for school.  I'm not as fast as I need/want to be, but it's coming!


Thanks for your prayers.

Your Dad's party and video sound great!

Yeah for the WDW 1/2.  I hope I'm there too.  I'll be walking though.  Did I tell you about the T-shirt I want to buy?  "13.1 'cause I'm only 1/2 crazy"


----------



## bear74

lovesdumbo said:


> Hope you're all feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea.  I never tried it but had read about it.  I had read if you make extra to freeze them in an ice cube tray-seemed like a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for the WDW 1/2.  I hope I'm there too.  I'll be walking though.  Did I tell you about the T-shirt I want to buy?  "13.1 'cause I'm only 1/2 crazy"



thanks mine is mostly allergies now.  Olivia and Virginia still have cough which I think might be allergies as well. I read about freezing them as well.  They even sell things at babies r us to freeze it in. Love the shirt


----------



## PNO4TE

I am glad to read so much about your weekend and marathon training, Glynis.  Good for you!

Bob will be moved to an extended acute care facility as early as tomorrow.  It is in Richmond, which is an hour away from us.  It is part of the Kindred Hospitals family and comes highly recommended.  It is still hard to deal with even knowing it is the best place for him to go to begin his long road to recovery.


----------



## Tammi67

lovesdumbo said:


> What are you AKV plans for this summer? Are you doing CL again? Jambo or Kidani? I don't know if we'll do WDW this summer or not. If we do go I am not sure if I want to do BWI CL or a 1BR at Kidani.


 We are going to go in August, the 21-26, two nights at Jambo with a savannah view, then up to CL.  I'm wait-listed for the first two nights so we'll see what happens.  I was wanting to do something different this summer, but with the cruise next spring I need to do something relatively inexpensive.  With DVC, WDW is inexpensive for us.  I offered the kids the beach or WDW, and they both want WDW.


----------



## mommykds

Hi, no news on the job front here.  Hanging in there.  Everyone who is dealing with snow & ice today, I hope you stay home & keep warm. 

Have a great day DDA.


----------



## my3princes

I applied for a different job within my company as did everyone else in my dept.  Unfortunately we just found out that the hours are 8 - 5 and 11 - 8 with alternating schedule.  I can't do evenings as I already work evenings and have the lacrosse program.  That one is no longer an option.  So now I keep looking.


----------



## Glynis

Bernadette - I love the shirt idea!!!  Clever!!!

What an icky day!  To look out the window, you would think it was spring!  We have sun, blue sky and no snow.  However, just put your little nose out the door, and you realize how cold it is.  We are hovering at about 9 degrees right now.  That's better than the -10 degrees when I sent the kids off to catch the bus, but still cold!

We are staying put until this cold spell is over!


----------



## PNO4TE

After speaking to the nursing and support staff for 48 hours about what Kristin and I perceived as a decline in Bob's condition, I fought for him last night at the hospital and they called in an MSET nurse to re-evaluate him. His blood gas levels were lower than they had been 4 days ago so the decision was made to put him back on the ventilator because of what was found. In some ways this is good since that means they now know I am a squeaky wheel and am not going to let them move him when we think there are still medical issues that need to be addressed. In other ways it is not good because it means he has to be back on the ventilator. They did not move him back into ICU last night, though. Hopefully that is because it was not deemed necessary.


----------



## my3princes

Good for you for being Bob's voice.  He certainly needs an advocate now.  Keep pushing for everything he needs. 



PNO4TE said:


> After speaking to the nursing and support staff for 48 hours about what Kristin and I perceived as a decline in Bob's condition, I fought for him last night at the hospital and they called in an MSET nurse to re-evaluate him. His blood gas levels were lower than they had been 4 days ago so the decision was made to put him back on the ventilator because of what was found. In some ways this is good since that means they now know I am a squeaky wheel and am not going to let them move him when we think there are still medical issues that need to be addressed. In other ways it is not good because it means he has to be back on the ventilator. They did not move him back into ICU last night, though. Hopefully that is because it was not deemed necessary.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Good for you for being Bob's voice.  He certainly needs an advocate now.  Keep pushing for everything he needs.


Ditto what Deb said.


----------



## Steffy

Hi there!

I rarely get over here.  I'm so busy with FaceBook and running around trying to see my friends and hug them close.  

Central PA will probably not get another flake of snow this season.  My snowblower had a flat and the tire had come off the rim.  Anyway, my son came up and fixed it.  So now that I have 3 shovels, ice pick, salt, a 5.5 hp duel stage snowblower and a full tank of gas AND the groundhog didn't see his shadow, spring is on the way.  Woo.

I am going to do the 5K next year.  I'm also going to train for the 1/2.  The 37 year old mother of three that I walked in honor of this year has died. She lasted until we made it home from Disney.  Deb Wills (allears.net) gave her a medal like the rest of the team received.  Her husband put it on her casket. The service is tomorrow.  Did I mention she's the same age as my daughter?

Another friend had the police come to her house this morning to inform her that her sister had died. She had a cold, and went to the doctor.  He told her to go home and get some rest.  She never woke up. And so it goes.

On a MUCH brighter note, my Dad turned 95 on Sunday.  Woo

I'm also going to Disney in December over Christmas again.  December 25th thru 31st.  But now I've decided I'm sending the family home and I'm going to stay until after the marathon.  Yay!!!

So I will probably see Tammi, but I will miss Vicki.  But then Vicki will be down again in January!!  I'm psyched!

Off to bed.  I have to go into work early and rehook up the computers before I go to the service.  My office now has new carpet!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, all!  Not too much happening around here.  The bathroom is progressing but nothing exciting yet.  The electrician was here all day yesterday.  Today they put insulation back in the ceiling (very nice to have in this weather) and laid subflooring.  He is picking our tub up on his way home and will have it with him Monday morning.  I picked up the vanity yesterday, and it's in my living room.  The tub surround and vanity top with sink are here, too.  I can't wait until the bathroom starts to look like a bathroom again!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Steffy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I rarely get over here.  I'm so busy with FaceBook and running around trying to see my friends and hug them close.
> 
> Central PA will probably not get another flake of snow this season.  My snowblower had a flat and the tire had come off the rim.  Anyway, my son came up and fixed it.  So now that I have 3 shovels, ice pick, salt, a 5.5 hp duel stage snowblower and a full tank of gas AND the groundhog didn't see his shadow, spring is on the way.  Woo.
> 
> I am going to do the 5K next year.  I'm also going to train for the 1/2.  The 37 year old mother of three that I walked in honor of this year has died. She lasted until we made it home from Disney.  Deb Wills (allears.net) gave her a medal like the rest of the team received.  Her husband put it on her casket. The service is tomorrow.  Did I mention she's the same age as my daughter?
> 
> Another friend had the police come to her house this morning to inform her that her sister had died. She had a cold, and went to the doctor.  He told her to go home and get some rest.  She never woke up. And so it goes.
> 
> On a MUCH brighter note, my Dad turned 95 on Sunday.  Woo
> 
> I'm also going to Disney in December over Christmas again.  December 25th thru 31st.  But now I've decided I'm sending the family home and I'm going to stay until after the marathon.  Yay!!!
> 
> So I will probably see Tammi, but I will miss Vicki.  But then Vicki will be down again in January!!  I'm psyched!
> 
> Off to bed.  I have to go into work early and rehook up the computers before I go to the service.  My office now has new carpet!!



Yes, I will be there for the 5k, the half and the full in January.  I plan on running the full but want to run the 5k and watch the half.  I'll cheer you on for the 1/2!!!!  

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  So sad.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Nothing really different to report... on and off the vent on a set schedule.  Physical Therapy, Occupation Therapy, Respiratory Therapy.  Waiting to hear from the insurance company (we are Blue Cross/Blue Shield Texas and their offices have been closed for some "strange" reason....  )

Hope you all are okay dealing with all that winter weather!


----------



## PNO4TE

A very quick update for this morning.  I spent the entire day with Bob yesterday!  He was on the vent all day, after having been on and off the day before (a planned schedule) and he was much stronger and able to talk through his trach a bit.  We read and watched some TV and he was generally in better spirits than he has been for a few days.  We are going to watch at least part of the Super Bowl together tonight, but I will be with him for a few hours this morning and afternoon first.

We are still waiting on insurance approval for the move to the hospital in Richmond.  Then we will begin the next step in his recovery.  Keep thinking of us.  The good thoughts and prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## PNO4TE

Oh yeah... in case you wondered who we would be cheering for:


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Not much of a football fan here, but Richie is thrilled that the Steelers are in it.  I had to laugh at the guy in the grocery store yesterday with the cheese head on.


----------



## my3princes

Chris is looking forward to the superbowl though I have no idea which team he will be cheering for as his teams didn't make it.  I need to put together some game foods.  I'll probably try to watch the commercials 

I've been spending most of my time researching our hawaii cruise.  I want to make sure that we have a plan in place to do all the things that each of us really want to do.  Which Islands to rent cars vs book excursions etc.  Chris, Nick, Hunter and I all want to go scuba diving at least once.  Colby has no interest which is good since he won't be quite old enough.  We plan to do lots of snorkeling so that will be enough for Colby.  There are lots of places to snorkel off the beaches which will give Colby a sense of security.  He did not like snorkeling off a boat in Cozumel.  We want to see Volcanoes National Park and black sand beaches.  A luau is a must.  I'm glad I've got 17 months to plan as it will probably take me that long


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb, 
We did Germaines luau, it was great but I'm definitely not a fan of Hawaiian food.


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Deb,
> We did Germaines luau, it was great but I'm definitely not a fan of Hawaiian food.



I'm not at all adventureous with food so Luau's scare me as far as that goes, but I think the show is a must do in hawaii.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Chris is looking forward to the superbowl though I have no idea which team he will be cheering for as his teams didn't make it.  I need to put together some game foods.  I'll probably try to watch the commercials
> 
> I've been spending most of my time researching our hawaii cruise.  I want to make sure that we have a plan in place to do all the things that each of us really want to do.  Which Islands to rent cars vs book excursions etc.  Chris, Nick, Hunter and I all want to go scuba diving at least once.  Colby has no interest which is good since he won't be quite old enough.  We plan to do lots of snorkeling so that will be enough for Colby.  There are lots of places to snorkel off the beaches which will give Colby a sense of security.  He did not like snorkeling off a boat in Cozumel.  We want to see Volcanoes National Park and black sand beaches.  A luau is a must.  I'm glad I've got 17 months to plan as it will probably take me that long



It sounds like you definitely have your work cut out for you.  I'm working on our December Disney trip and trying to decide what the final decision is going to be for our 30th anniversary trip.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> I'm not at all adventureous with food so Luau's scare me as far as that goes, but I think the show is a must do in hawaii.



I would agree.  A luau would be a must.  I didn't used to be adventurous with my food but as I've gotten older and wiser, I've found that it is fun to try new stuff.  I try to always take a no thank you bite.  I eat the one bite and if I don't like it, I say no thank you to any more.  I have found a lot more wonderful foods that way as well as lots of yucky stuff!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I had an interesting night last night.  When I crawled into bed at 11pm, I heard this strange dripping noise so I went looking for it.  Didn't take me long.  I have a leak in my ceiling.  Luckily, it only ruined some magazines.  Earlier in the day, I had my new flat screen TV setting under neath it.  Thank goodness, I didn't like where it was so moved it earlier in the day.  I moved most everything out of my bedroom in case it got worse.  There is a foot long circle of the ceiling that is dropping about 4-6 inches.  

I called maintenance who came to look at it and he couldn't do anything about it this week-end.  The guy speaks in broken english.  I had a plastic garbage can under it collecting the water.  It was 1/2 filled up twice by 4pm today.  At some point after 4pm, it stopped.  I'm hoping to be able to sleep in there tonight.  I slept on the couch last night and that isn't very comfortable for more than 1 night.  

It will be interesting to hear what they find tomorrow.  They are supposed to send someone to look at it in the daylight.


----------



## my3princes

I have been feeling yucky since Thursday.  Came home early thursday, stayed hom sick on Friday (Hunter too).  Yesterday I felt better, then yucky again today.  Nothing really specific, bit of a cold, fever than comes and goes with headache and dizziness.  Hoping to feel better tomorrow.  I did help Hunter get his costume together for his God presentation this week.  He was assigned Apollo, the God of Archery, Poetry, and music among other things.  We did the toga, quiver, bow and Liar.  I think it came out pretty Godlike 









Tonight I helped Colby do his 100th day of school project for Friday.  We used 100 legos to make a 100.  He's happy  He also got his Valentine's made out.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> I had an interesting night last night.  When I crawled into bed at 11pm, I heard this strange dripping noise so I went looking for it.  Didn't take me long.  I have a leak in my ceiling.  Luckily, it only ruined some magazines.  Earlier in the day, I had my new flat screen TV setting under neath it.  Thank goodness, I didn't like where it was so moved it earlier in the day.  I moved most everything out of my bedroom in case it got worse.  There is a foot long circle of the ceiling that is dropping about 4-6 inches.
> 
> I called maintenance who came to look at it and he couldn't do anything about it this week-end.  The guy speaks in broken english.  I had a plastic garbage can under it collecting the water.  It was 1/2 filled up twice by 4pm today.  At some point after 4pm, it stopped.  I'm hoping to be able to sleep in there tonight.  I slept on the couch last night and that isn't very comfortable for more than 1 night.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear what they find tomorrow.  They are supposed to send someone to look at it in the daylight.



That does not sound like a quick or easy fix.    I hope they can do something quickly.  

I went to grab something under the kitchen sink tonigt to find that cupboard wet.  Turns out the drain we fixed a month or so ago is leaking again.  Chris took it apart again and and put some more plumbers putty around the drain.  Not sure why the first fix didn't work   Now the wood needs to dry out so we can put things back.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> I have been feeling yucky since Thursday.  Came home early thursday, stayed hom sick on Friday (Hunter too).  Yesterday I felt better, then yucky again today.  Nothing really specific, bit of a cold, fever than comes and goes with headache and dizziness.  Hoping to feel better tomorrow.  I did help Hunter get his costume together for his God presentation this week.  He was assigned Apollo, the God of Archery, Poetry, and music among other things.  We did the toga, quiver, bow and Liar.  I think it came out pretty Godlike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I helped Colby do his 100th day of school project for Friday.  We used 100 legos to make a 100.  He's happy  He also got his Valentine's made out.



Another great costume by Deb!


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> That does not sound like a quick or easy fix.    I hope they can do something quickly.
> 
> I went to grab something under the kitchen sink tonigt to find that cupboard wet.  Turns out the drain we fixed a month or so ago is leaking again.  Chris took it apart again and and put some more plumbers putty around the drain.  Not sure why the first fix didn't work   Now the wood needs to dry out so we can put things back.



I suspect that there is going to be some serious work that needs to be done.  There are no pipes above my bedroom ceiling as it is the bedroom for the apartment above mine.  I still have most everything moved out.  What's strange is that it stopped dripping just about the time that the temperature reached above freezing and things started to melt outside.  I was expecting it to start getting worse at that point and it did just the opposite.  Very bizarre.  So I'll just have to wait and see what they find.  Any one want to bet that an aquarium or water bed upstairs busted?


----------



## Disney Yooper

I'm hoping that someone who has watched the movie Autumn in New York would be willing to send me a private message with what happens in the last 5 minutes.  I was flipping channels to see the game (since my family were at home watching it) and I missed the ending.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Great job on Hunter's costume!!!! Daniel was Hermes last week & all we  did was make wings & pinned them to his sneakers!


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb and Vicki - I hope your maintenance issues are taken care of quickly.  Nothing worse than having something work improperly at your home!

Deb - I love Hunter's costume!


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, that is a fantastic costume!

Well, we are starting week 2 of bathroom #1.  I am already tired of having people in my house, and I have a long way to go...  I'm not really complaining, though.  I feel extremely fortunate that we are able to have this done.  The demolition is done, so we should start seeing progress every day now.

Deb and Vicki, I hope that your maintenance problems are easily resolved.

Not too much else going on around here.


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Deb,
> Great job on Hunter's costume!!!! Daniel was Hermes last week & all we  did was make wings & pinned them to his sneakers!



That's more my speed.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Not much new to report here.  The schools are on a 2-hour delay again this morning.  We didn't get a lot of snow, so I guess it was just the timing.  I am ready to be done with this winter, and it hasn't even been a really bad one here.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA.* 

Nothing to report.  Just more waiting and maintaining.


----------



## Glynis

We ended up with about 3 inches of snow overnight.  Not bad, but the kids and I are done with winter!  Alan had to cover a story of 3 semi trucks and a 5th wheeler that gone blown over on the freeway because of winds.  It was really scary!

Today is supposed to be clear and the snow will melt a lot!  Yea!!!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> We ended up with about 3 inches of snow overnight.  Not bad, but the kids and I are done with winter!  Alan had to cover a story of 3 semi trucks and a 5th wheeler that gone blown over on the freeway because of winds.  It was really scary!
> 
> Today is supposed to be clear and the snow will melt a lot!  Yea!!!!!



I am done with winter, too!  Unfortunately, winter is not done with us, and it's hard to predict when it will be.  I know that we've had a few inches of snow on my birthday in the past, but the year that Matthew was born, we'd had a couple of days in the 80's by his birthday in mid-April.  I do know that March can be a cruel month, so I know that I still have almost 2 months to wait.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## my3princes

It's official, I'm unemployed   The company that I worked for is being acquired by another company and they do not plan to do business in Vermont so about 25 of us are unemployed as of Friday.  I'm actually using up floating holidays the next 2 days so I'm already done.  I've expected it for over 2 weeks now and have a bunch of job apps out, hopefully something good will come up soon.  In the meantime I'll get to spend February vacation with the boys.  It will also give me time to get games scheduled for the lacrosse program.


----------



## tinknme

my3princes said:


> It's official, I'm unemployed   The company that I worked for is being acquired by another company and they do not plan to do business in Vermont so about 25 of us are unemployed as of Friday.  I'm actually using up floating holidays the next 2 days so I'm already done.  I've expected it for over 2 weeks now and have a bunch of job apps out, hopefully something good will come up soon.  In the meantime I'll get to spend February vacation with the boys.  It will also give me time to get games scheduled for the lacrosse program.




Sorry to hear this Deb


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

my3princes said:


> It's official, I'm unemployed   The company that I worked for is being acquired by another company and they do not plan to do business in Vermont so about 25 of us are unemployed as of Friday.  I'm actually using up floating holidays the next 2 days so I'm already done.  I've expected it for over 2 weeks now and have a bunch of job apps out, hopefully something good will come up soon.  In the meantime I'll get to spend February vacation with the boys.  It will also give me time to get games scheduled for the lacrosse program.



I'm sorry, Deb


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> It's official, I'm unemployed   The company that I worked for is being acquired by another company and they do not plan to do business in Vermont so about 25 of us are unemployed as of Friday.  I'm actually using up floating holidays the next 2 days so I'm already done.  I've expected it for over 2 weeks now and have a bunch of job apps out, hopefully something good will come up soon.  In the meantime I'll get to spend February vacation with the boys.  It will also give me time to get games scheduled for the lacrosse program.



Sorry about the unemployment, but glad you were prepared for it!  Hopefully something will come up soon that will be a good fit for you and your family!


----------



## bethbuchall

I am sorry about your job, Deb.  I hope that something great comes along soon!


----------



## bethbuchall

We had a "special" staff meeting at work today that our director has been acting very mysteriously about for weeks.  The teachers have all been nervous.  It turned out that she and the board wanted to surprise us with a little lunch.  It was very nice of them.   Generally, we don't feel particularly appreciated, but I guess that we are.


----------



## babytrees

I am sorry I don't want to rewrite my facebook post so:

so today was supposed to be the last meeting of our bankruptcy time. Jim (I let him choose because it is mainly his debt) picked the absolute worst lawyer. This man has not responded to any of my queries and said that they could not get a hold of me today (or earlier via e-mail). I had my phone on loud and next to me all day. So that was a bunch of hooey. Of course, Jim didn't show up to the meeting either...thinking he didn't have to. This was after calling me five days before the last meeting and saying I HAD to be there or I wouldn't be included in the bankruptcy. I had told them from the start that I would not spend the money to fly out there, find a place to stay, lose at least 3 days of work, etc. for such a short meeting. As it is I took today off....one less day I could have worked (less than 20 hours a week scheduled now)...for nothing. If you had an important meeting that you needed to teleconference for would you not make sure you had the right number? I would!!

I will establish my residency here in MD in June. As long as I am employed I will be filing for divorce by my 40th birthday.

I kept misreading signs today (had to buy shoes and jeans and both times I thought the signs said buy one get one half off ) except the one only I saw. The one that flashed over my head after talking to Jim...You have done well Theresa, Don't look back!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

More applications & more "no's". I should just pursue my calling to be a pole dancer. 

Of course I would have to put a bag over my head so no one would recognize me.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> We had a "special" staff meeting at work today that our director has been acting very mysteriously about for weeks.  The teachers have all been nervous.  It turned out that she and the board wanted to surprise us with a little lunch.  It was very nice of them.   Generally, we don't feel particularly appreciated, but I guess that we are.



Very nice 



babytrees said:


> I am sorry I don't want to rewrite my facebook post so:
> 
> so today was supposed to be the last meeting of our bankruptcy time. Jim (I let him choose because it is mainly his debt) picked the absolute worst lawyer. This man has not responded to any of my queries and said that they could not get a hold of me today (or earlier via e-mail). I had my phone on loud and next to me all day. So that was a bunch of hooey. Of course, Jim didn't show up to the meeting either...thinking he didn't have to. This was after calling me five days before the last meeting and saying I HAD to be there or I wouldn't be included in the bankruptcy. I had told them from the start that I would not spend the money to fly out there, find a place to stay, lose at least 3 days of work, etc. for such a short meeting. As it is I took today off....one less day I could have worked (less than 20 hours a week scheduled now)...for nothing. If you had an important meeting that you needed to teleconference for would you not make sure you had the right number? I would!!
> 
> I will establish my residency here in MD in June. As long as I am employed I will be filing for divorce by my 40th birthday.
> 
> I kept misreading signs today (had to buy shoes and jeans and both times I thought the signs said buy one get one half off ) except the one only I saw. The one that flashed over my head after talking to Jim...You have done well Theresa, Don't look back!!



Well that stinks.  I hope you can get this finished soon



mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> More applications & more "no's". I should just pursue my calling to be a pole dancer.
> 
> Of course I would have to put a bag over my head so no one would recognize me.



I'm thinking with the construction season coming soon I could do that if all else fails.  Don't they make a ton of money over the summer then take the winter off   I'd rather make a ton of money over the winter and take the summer off, but haven't figured that one out yet


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> I'd rather make a ton of money over the winter and take the summer off, but haven't figured that one out yet



If you ever get that one figured out, please let me know.  It sounds perfect.  I really do hope that you find something that is a terrific fit for you soon, though.

Anne Marie, good luck as you continue to look, too!

Nothing new around here.  Another day with strange men in the house making noise and mess.  It will all be worth it soon, though!  It is freezing, and I need a nap, but don't feel comfortable doing that with people here.

I just saw a note from my husband that Matthew is having hard drive problems with his laptop.  It's not even two years old.  I hope that there is an inexpensive, easy fix.  I don't know any of the details, though.

It seems like there are too many troubles for everyone around here.  I am sorry that there is nothing that I can do but hold you in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope that soon everything is looking up again for all!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning. TGIF!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

It is cold here again.  

Have a good Friday!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Nothing new to report.  Just wanted to say I think about you all every single day.  Thank you for being here for me.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that I am finally getting some answers about my Vertigo.  After getting an MRI done, which was negative.  They did see a lot of lesions from all of the migraine headaches I have had in my life, but no tumor.   Then an Ophthalmologist wanted to rule out Myasthenia Gravis because for about five weeks I had had double vision.  Then I had a Videonystagmography test also called a VNG test done.  
This one involved wearing goggles with a cover on and I would do various eye tests.  It also involved having cold air blown into my ears and then warm air.  That was very intense and my head hurt the whole next day.   The one thing was that she also tested my hearing and told me it was perfect.   That made me very happy.
The end result is that I definitely have an inner ear problem.  So my ENT does not feel that intense physical therapy would help me, so he is referring me to another ENT specialist at Johns Hopkins.  Not sure when that will happen, but I told him I wanted to get aggressive about this because I want answers.  This is getting very frustrating not knowing how I am going to feel day to day.  
Otherwise, my daughter Guenna is doing good with her pregnancy and miss Vivian Olivia is doing just fine.  It is weird tho that right now she thinks she has an inner ear infection!!!!

I finally put a ticker on my signature cause I told all of the doctors that I will not give up my cruises.  I am getting very excited since I have not seen Disneyland since 1968 and I think maybe it has changed a little???


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Terry - I am glad you are getting some answers!  And yay for a healthy baby and mama!

Bob is out of ICU again.  He is actually back in the room he was in before the move back there!  Lots of changes in his treatment that I see as positive.  I will keep you up to date as best I can. 

It is Festival Time and that means working 7 days a week until March 6,  and I am running on fumes at times already.  I know I have to do what is best for me as well as Bob and my students.  So I am doing my best to stay healthy and rested.

Have good weekends, everyone.

Oh... in case I miss saying so tomorrow:   Kristine!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-I've been thinking about you and Bob. You must be exhausted.  Glad to hear Bob is out of ICU again.

Theresa-UGH...how frustrating!

Deb-so sorry to hear about your job.  Hope something perfect comes along soon!

Terry-Hope you get some solutions soon!  Sounds like you're making progress getting some answers. Nice to hear your DD & baby are doing well.

Anne Marie & Janet-Good Luck on job search!



Work is still very stressful for me.  Last week was awful. I found one $132,000 error and another $175,000 error and another $200,000 error.  I do not make the entries-just analyze the financial results.  I was starting to feel like they were treating me like it was my fault-you know-shooting the messenger.  I have SOOOOOOO much on my plate right now I don't see how I can do it and being under so much stress isn't helping me to get it down well.   I am working harder than ever and feeling less and less appreciated.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that I am finally getting some answers about my Vertigo.  After getting an MRI done, which was negative.  They did see a lot of lesions from all of the migraine headaches I have had in my life, but no tumor.   Then an Ophthalmologist wanted to rule out Myasthenia Gravis because for about five weeks I had had double vision.  Then I had a Videonystagmography test also called a VNG test done.
> This one involved wearing goggles with a cover on and I would do various eye tests.  It also involved having cold air blown into my ears and then warm air.  That was very intense and my head hurt the whole next day.   The one thing was that she also tested my hearing and told me it was perfect.   That made me very happy.
> The end result is that I definitely have an inner ear problem.  So my ENT does not feel that intense physical therapy would help me, so he is referring me to another ENT specialist at Johns Hopkins.  Not sure when that will happen, but I told him I wanted to get aggressive about this because I want answers.  This is getting very frustrating not knowing how I am going to feel day to day.
> Otherwise, my daughter Guenna is doing good with her pregnancy and miss Vivian Olivia is doing just fine.  It is weird tho that right now she thinks she has an inner ear infection!!!!
> 
> I finally put a ticker on my signature cause I told all of the doctors that I will not give up my cruises.  I am getting very excited since I have not seen Disneyland since 1968 and I think maybe it has changed a little???



I'm glad that they are narrowing things down for you.  Nick's neurologist has an inner ear condition that causes him to have vertigo.  I'm pretty sure he told me that he takes some sort of med when it starts that makes it stop more quickly.    That they can finally find the cause and a cure.  I am happy to hear that your DD and GD are doing well.

The new ticker looks great on you



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Terry - I am glad you are getting some answers!  And yay for a healthy baby and mama!
> 
> Bob is out of ICU again.  He is actually back in the room he was in before the move back there!  Lots of changes in his treatment that I see as positive.  I will keep you up to date as best I can.
> 
> It is Festival Time and that means working 7 days a week until March 6,  and I am running on fumes at times already.  I know I have to do what is best for me as well as Bob and my students.  So I am doing my best to stay healthy and rested.
> 
> Have good weekends, everyone.
> 
> Oh... in case I miss saying so tomorrow:   Kristine!



It's good to hear that Bob is out of the ICU and that the new course of treatment seems to be working better.  I hope you can find some down time as I'm sure that you are utterly exhausted right now



lovesdumbo said:


> Elin-I've been thinking about you and Bob. You must be exhausted.  Glad to hear Bob is out of ICU again.
> 
> Theresa-UGH...how frustrating!
> 
> Deb-so sorry to hear about your job.  Hope something perfect comes along soon!
> 
> Terry-Hope you get some solutions soon!  Sounds like you're making progress getting some answers. Nice to hear your DD & baby are doing well.
> 
> Anne Marie & Janet-Good Luck on job search!
> 
> 
> 
> Work is still very stressful for me.  Last week was awful. I found one $132,000 error and another $175,000 error and another $200,000 error.  I do not make the entries-just analyze the financial results.  I was starting to feel like they were treating me like it was my fault-you know-shooting the messenger.  I have SOOOOOOO much on my plate right now I don't see how I can do it and being under so much stress isn't helping me to get it down well.   I am working harder than ever and feeling less and less appreciated.



Bernadette it seems that most people are feeling exactly the way you do right now.  I can't think of many people that are happy with the whole job situation right now.  So much down sizing has taken it's toll on most industries leaving those "lucky" enough to have a job feeling over whelmed and under appreciated.  I'd love to give you some worldly advice, but I'm not sure that there's any out there


----------



## MrsHeg

Terry - glad to hear Mom and baby are doing well, I know you can't wait for her arrival.  Hopefully your new ENT will be able to give you answers and help.

Bernadette - Sorry about all the stress on the job front 

Elin - glad to hear good updates on Bob, but please don't forget to give yourself a break, you're going to wear yourself out at the pace you're going.

After all the xrays and blood work they have decided that I don't have RA, (which is a good thing), but I do have severe osteo arthritis, which means the only thing that can be done is pain control.  The phone call I got from the nurse stated that I didn't have any arthritic changes, I didn't know that she was referring to RA changes, I do have joint space narrowing and osteophytes (sp?), after her message I thought maybe my pains were all in my head.

Plans are still moving ahead for the wedding in July, I've been doing a lot of shopping online and packages are arriving daily, by July my shed will be overflowing.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Life sucks right now, doesn't it?  

Is there anyone on here that doesn't feel that way about one part of their life or another?  While I am glad we are all in this enormous boat together (misery loves company and all...) I wish we were instead on a great big cruise ship!

It has to get better, doesn't it?  Have good days, my friends.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Life sucks right now, doesn't it?
> 
> Is there anyone on here that doesn't feel that way about one part of their life or another?  While I am glad we are all in this enormous boat together (misery loves company and all...) I wish we were instead on a great big cruise ship!
> 
> It has to get better, doesn't it?  Have good days, my friends.



It certainly has to get better. My Dad told me the other day that things have to start looking up soon cause when you hit rock bottom there's no place to go but up


----------



## bear74

So I finally booked our trip.  Nov. 27th thru Dec. 4th staying at riverside resort.  Decided norto book dining.


----------



## bear74

So we went to the pedi on thurs.  The twins are not gaining weight like they should on my milk.  So I am javing to give them formula mixed with my milk.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> So I finally booked our trip.  Nov. 27th thru Dec. 4th staying at riverside resort.  Decided norto book dining.



Exciting.  You must be glad to have those decision made



bear74 said:


> So we went to the pedi on thurs.  The twins are not gaining weight like they should on my milk.  So I am javing to give them formula mixed with my milk.



That sucks.  Hopefully the change will help and they'll thrive.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Lots of good things yesterday.  I hope when I get to the hos[pital this morning they continued all ngiht long.

Bob got up on his feet (with lots of help and for only about 3 seconds) and sat on a chair yesterday afternoon.  He also has stayed on the trach collar for over 24 hours... no ventilator for sleeping last night!  The plan of action for today is to get him up and out of the bed at least twice and to try to wean him from even less oxygen through the collar.  I can see rehab (or the acute care facility) in our future, finally.


----------



## PNO4TE

Jennifer - I am glad you finally got to book your December trip! 

And...

*Happy Valentine's Day, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!!!!*​


Elin great news about Bob!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
So glad to hear he is improving!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Jennifer,
Yay for booking!!!  We do better without the DDP.


----------



## mommykds

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!*​

[/SIZE]


----------



## tinknme

Anne Marie, cute picture in your signature!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Lots of good things yesterday.  I hope when I get to the hos[pital this morning they continued all ngiht long.
> 
> Bob got up on his feet (with lots of help and for only about 3 seconds) and sat on a chair yesterday afternoon.  He also has stayed on the trach collar for over 24 hours... no ventilator for sleeping last night!  The plan of action for today is to get him up and out of the bed at least twice and to try to wean him from even less oxygen through the collar.  I can see rehab (or the acute care facility) in our future, finally.



That is great news.  I hope that today brings even more


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA! 

Great news, Elin!

Jennifer, I am glad that you made some decisions about your trip and were able to book it!  That always feels great!  I'm sorry that the twins aren't gaining quickly enough and hope that adding some formula in helps.

Debbie, I am glad that you are getting good answers!

Terry, I am glad that you are working on getting your answers, too!


----------



## bethbuchall

It is 45 degrees and partly sunny here today!  It is also extremely windy.  I won't be out enjoying it, but at least we're getting a taste of a little warm weather.  It's supposed to drop, and tomorrow's high is only 22.


----------



## PNO4TE

Even more news to report tonight.   Bob was transferred to the Kindred Hospital in Richmond this afternoon.  It is the place he needs to be to move forward with his recovery, so even though it will be more difficult for us to get to him to spend time, it will be better for him.  I will go down there tomorrow morning and come back to teach in the afternoon.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Even more news to report tonight.   Bob was transferred to the Kindred Hospital in Richmond this afternoon.  It is the place he needs to be to move forward with his recovery, so even though it will be more difficult for us to get to him to spend time, it will be better for him.  I will go down there tomorrow morning and come back to teach in the afternoon.



I'm glad that he safely made the trip.  I hope that he makes  great strides in a short period of time in Richmond.  I know that it will be difficult to be so far apart.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Off to Richmond.  Have great days!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Off to Richmond.  Have great days!



Safe Travels.  I hope  Bob like his new digs


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

The facility and staff at Kindred Richmond are top-notch.  I wish Bob could have gone there two weeks ago when it was first requested.  I spent 5 hours with him yesterday and his outlook is so much more upbeat and content.  We already have a plan of action in hand and I am looking forward to seeing the changes and improvements in the next week or so!

Thanks again for your continued good wishes, prayers and kind words.  They mean the world to me and Bob is stunned by your support.


----------



## Glynis

Elin - I'm so glad that Bob is doing better in Richmond!  Sounds like it is just where he needs to be!  I know it will be rough on you and the girls, but just hang in there, and know that we are here for you!

I get to take kids to the dentist today.  Ick!!!  Luckily, we have a great dentist, and my kids love to see him!  Unfortunately, I didn't know we were going to be getting a rather large winter storm today.  I'm hoping that it will hold off until we get back, but I'm not hopeful!


----------



## my3princes

Elin I'm glad that things are looking up.  The mental aspect truly is half the battle 


Glynis my boys have dentist appointments tomorrow and Nick has a derm appt to boot.  Fun Fun


----------



## my3princes

I'm have the great internal debate...to start stripping the wallpaper in the bathroom or to put it off   I have time today, but I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to get back to it.  Do I want that mess now or do I want to wait until next week when the kids are at school.


----------



## my3princes

My debate is over.  Ended up deciding to deep clean the house.  Starting in Hunter's room.  All his Bed linens and curtains are in the process of being washed and I've wiped down about half the walls.  He's even boxing up a bunch of his stuffies.  He's growing up.


----------



## Glynis

Home from the dentist and I'm happy to report that Jacob, Leslie, Mary and I were all seen, and there's not a cavity among the bunch of us!!!  This is good news for the kids, as Alan pays them 20 dollars if they get a no cavity report!  As we were coming home, the kids were all planning what they are going to buy in Disneyland with their money.

Katie goes to the dentist on Monday, and I don't think she'll be so lucky.  She still has some cavities from her last visit that need to be filled.  If she doesn't have any new ones, she'll get paid, but I don't know!  We also need to talk about braces.  Funnily enough, she really wants them!  I think with our tax return this year, we'll be able to swing it for her.  We'll see.  

The dentist did say that Jacob is also going to be needing braces in the near future, so we've got that to look forward to.  Oh joy!


----------



## my3princes

I've decide that once Hunter moves out, we will see him on an episode of hoarders   He was actually able to let go of some things today, but the stuff that he had been keeping that was broken or missing pieces is just beyond me.  One room down


----------



## MrsHeg

Elin - I'm glad to hear such a good report


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Nothing new to report around here...


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Last day of school vacation here.  We're cleaning Nick's room today.  He is still sleeping, but I did go in and grab his comforter and curtains so I've started.  My life is so exciting these days.


----------



## bethbuchall

I've decided that I'd much rather have a boring life than experience some of the "excitement" that I've been hearing about.

My bathroom guy was sick for three days, but he is back today.  He is laying the tile floor and plans to work tomorrow and maybe Sunday to make up for being gone.  I told him not to feel obligated to work the weekend on our account, but I think that they have a new job that they really wanted to start on Monday.  Then we'll have a two week break until they come back and start the other bathroom.

I am loving this warmer weather and even a little sunshine!  It's not going to stay past today, but it gives me hope that spring really is coming.  It also makes me want to get this place cleaned up.  I need to take advantage of that feeling while I can.  Unfortunately, it won't be in the living room, since that is piled with boxes of bathroom "parts" for two bathrooms.  Trust me, though, there is plenty of other work to be done around here.

My kids have Monday and Tuesday off.  We are kind of hoping that the bathroom will be done so that we can do whatever we want those days.  Either way, they will be put to work around here for at least part of the time.


----------



## my3princes

Beth I know what you mean about the nice weather making you want to get things cleaned up.  Between the weather and having time at home I'm making the most of it.  Today Nick and I cleaned his room top to bottom.  It looks and smells great.  I did mine a few months ago when I painted so that means that 3 out of 4 bedrooms are completely done   Still plenty to do, but I'm making some progress.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Not a lot to report.  Bob is making some progress, and hopefully next week will bring even more.  He has a smaller trach and a speaking valve now so we can talk again.  He has been up off the bed for a few seconds the past few days and they are putting a chair in his room so that maybe he can sit in it for about 30 minutes at a time.  The change of position will help him a lot, I am sure.  He is down to 140 pounds and doesn't have much padding so he gets uncomfortable very quickly.  All the turning and wedge pillows and raising and lowering the bed are just not enough.  

Today is his 61st birthday and Kristin and I are going down this afternoon to spend it with him.  Normally I would be judging Festival Practice Recitals all day long but my co-workers got together and reworked the day's schedule to eliminate me!  I have my new 10:30 class to teach and that is it.  I can't go tomorrow, but today should be really good.  He told me yesterday that he wanted a big piece of birthday cake.  He was furious when the speech therapist and I told him he knew better than that!  

I would love to have the time and energy that Beth and Deb have for cleaning.  My house is in need of a thorough cleaning but it just isn't going to happen anytime soon!


----------



## Tammi67

Tell Bob I wish him a Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

I definitely need to get the cleaning bug here, but I'll just have to settle for the straightening bug, lol.

Elin, Tell Bob I wish him a Happy Birthday, it's wonderful to hear he's making new progress, hopefully he'll be able to regain some of his weight soon.


----------



## tinknme

Elin tell Bob Happy Birthday! So glad to hear he is making progress


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi Elin,,,,continued hugs to you and Bob.

Oh yeah, now Bob is older that me!!!

*Happy Birthday Bob!!!*


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Not a lot to report.  Bob is making some progress, and hopefully next week will bring even more.  He has a smaller trach and a speaking valve now so we can talk again.  He has been up off the bed for a few seconds the past few days and they are putting a chair in his room so that maybe he can sit in it for about 30 minutes at a time.  The change of position will help him a lot, I am sure.  He is down to 140 pounds and doesn't have much padding so he gets uncomfortable very quickly.  All the turning and wedge pillows and raising and lowering the bed are just not enough.
> 
> Today is his 61st birthday and Kristin and I are going down this afternoon to spend it with him.  Normally I would be judging Festival Practice Recitals all day long but my co-workers got together and reworked the day's schedule to eliminate me!  I have my new 10:30 class to teach and that is it.  I can't go tomorrow, but today should be really good.  He told me yesterday that he wanted a big piece of birthday cake.  He was furious when the speech therapist and I told him he knew better than that!
> 
> I would love to have the time and energy that Beth and Deb have for cleaning.  My house is in need of a thorough cleaning but it just isn't going to happen anytime soon!



Tell him that I say Happy Birthday!  I hope that soon he can have that big piece of birthday cake!

I wish that my energy had been longer lived...


----------



## bear74

so I have to go back to work on Tues.  sad and excited at the same time.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Not a lot to report.  Bob is making some progress, and hopefully next week will bring even more.  He has a smaller trach and a speaking valve now so we can talk again.  He has been up off the bed for a few seconds the past few days and they are putting a chair in his room so that maybe he can sit in it for about 30 minutes at a time.  The change of position will help him a lot, I am sure.  He is down to 140 pounds and doesn't have much padding so he gets uncomfortable very quickly.  All the turning and wedge pillows and raising and lowering the bed are just not enough.
> 
> Today is his 61st birthday and Kristin and I are going down this afternoon to spend it with him.  Normally I would be judging Festival Practice Recitals all day long but my co-workers got together and reworked the day's schedule to eliminate me!  I have my new 10:30 class to teach and that is it.  I can't go tomorrow, but today should be really good.  He told me yesterday that he wanted a big piece of birthday cake.  He was furious when the speech therapist and I told him he knew better than that!
> 
> I would love to have the time and energy that Beth and Deb have for cleaning.  My house is in need of a thorough cleaning but it just isn't going to happen anytime soon!


awe what good co workers you have.  Tell Bob Happy Birthday for me.  Glad he is getting better.  

I hope the chair helps


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Not a lot to report.  Bob is making some progress, and hopefully next week will bring even more.  He has a smaller trach and a speaking valve now so we can talk again.  He has been up off the bed for a few seconds the past few days and they are putting a chair in his room so that maybe he can sit in it for about 30 minutes at a time.  The change of position will help him a lot, I am sure.  He is down to 140 pounds and doesn't have much padding so he gets uncomfortable very quickly.  All the turning and wedge pillows and raising and lowering the bed are just not enough.
> 
> Today is his 61st birthday and Kristin and I are going down this afternoon to spend it with him.  Normally I would be judging Festival Practice Recitals all day long but my co-workers got together and reworked the day's schedule to eliminate me!  I have my new 10:30 class to teach and that is it.  I can't go tomorrow, but today should be really good.  He told me yesterday that he wanted a big piece of birthday cake.  He was furious when the speech therapist and I told him he knew better than that!
> 
> I would love to have the time and energy that Beth and Deb have for cleaning.  My house is in need of a thorough cleaning but it just isn't going to happen anytime soon!



Wish him a Happy Birthday for us. He can't have birthday cake, but maybe a nice Ham dinner for Easter?  Something to look forward to.  Your coworkers we so nice to do that for you 

I remember how crazy busy we were when Hunter was sick.  Mom and I ended up power cleaning my house just before his surgery so that there wouldn't be any germs when he came home.  I think that was the last time I thoroughly cleaned the whole house.  Life gets in the way most of the time 



bear74 said:


> so I have to go back to work on Tues.  sad and excited at the same time.



I can't believe how fast time has flown.  Who's taking care of the girls while you work?


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Wish him a Happy Birthday for us. He can't have birthday cake, but maybe a nice Ham dinner for Easter?  Something to look forward to.  Your coworkers we so nice to do that for you
> 
> I remember how crazy busy we were when Hunter was sick.  Mom and I ended up power cleaning my house just before his surgery so that there wouldn't be any germs when he came home.  I think that was the last time I thoroughly cleaned the whole house.  Life gets in the way most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast time has flown.  Who's taking care of the girls while you work?



Jeff will have them the majority of the time.  With my mom having them for a couple of hrs here and their.  I will be working one 12 hr shift two 8 hr shifts and one 4 hr shift a week for 32hrs which is full time.  Jeff will work around my schedule.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> Jeff will have them the majority of the time.  With my mom having them for a couple of hrs here and their.  I will be working one 12 hr shift two 8 hr shifts and one 4 hr shift a week for 32hrs which is full time.  Jeff will work around my schedule.



It's great that you can do that.  Chris and I have always tried our best to do the same with my parent's pitching in as needed.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Oh yeah, now Bob is older that me!!!



Somehow I knew that would make you feel better, Terry!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  More snow here today...I know, it's only February.  It is a good thing that today was a scheduled day off for the schools, though, because I am pretty sure that we are out of snow days.

I hope that the bathroom guy shows up this morning.  Since he was sick three days last week, he worked Saturday.  He told us that he was coming back for 4 hours yesterday and then never showed.  It is so close to being done.  I was hoping to be able to do things with the kids today and tomorrow, but now he may be here both days.  It's not a huge deal, but it's a little frustrating.

I hope that everyone has a good day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It is to be in the upper 60s to low 70s today.  And then we are to get snow tomorrow.      

On a better note... Bob is trach-free!  The trach tube kept popping out and he seemed to be doing well without it, so the doctor removed the whole thing this morning.  He is now breathing regular room air and keeping his stats where they need to be.  On to the swallow test on Thursday!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> It is to be in the upper 60s to low 70s today.  And then we are to get snow tomorrow.
> 
> On a better note... Bob is trach-free!  The trach tube kept popping out and he seemed to be doing well without it, so the doctor removed the whole thing this morning.  He is now breathing regular room air and keeping his stats where they need to be.  On to the swallow test on Thursday!



That is great news.  He'll be home before you know it


----------



## my3princes

I did not sleep well last night.  Not sure why, but I just couldn't sleep.  My shoulder has been bothering me all day and that hasn't happened in several months.  I don't think I did anything to injure it, but it aches.  I've taken tylenol and ibuprophen so dull the pain, but that has messed up my stomach.  Just hoping that it fixes itself overnight as it seems to have injured itself overnight.  That should pops when I move it, but there usually isn't pain   My boss was having his wisdom teeth out today so I will be bartending solo this week and even picked up Thursday night as he wasn't sure how long it would take him to recover.  I'm hoping I can deal with the glass tray and racks.

Nick's dentist appt for tomorrow was moved to an hour earlier.  They are filling some cavities though it isn't clear how many they can fill in one visit.  Apparently he has 5  and that was in less than 6 months.  Colby needs to go to as he may need to have teeth pulled for crowding and the dentist needs to take a look.  Between dentist visits and eye exams I've got my days full for the next several weeks.  Isn't being Mommy so much fun?


----------



## Tammi67

my3princes said:


> Isn't being Mommy so much fun?


It's the BEST THING EVER!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Not much to report.  Bob is doing well without his trach.  His vocal cords are still not working correctly so, although he can talk, the voice is raspy and breathy.  There may be some paralysis there or it may be something else.  We are calling in an ENT to consult on this.  His BP drops alarmingly low when he stands up so they are trying to figure out why and what to do about it.  They have tried a tilt table to get him up slowly (didn't work so well)) and compression leggings (again, not a good fix).  So I am not certain what is on tap for today to try to alleviate that huge problem.  They have also explained to him that he may not pass the swallow evaluation tomorrow.  That is making him angry.  But it is what it is and he needs to process all this info on his own and get on with his recovery, whatever that may be.  For that reason alone I am glad I am not going there every day.  He has a chance to think about things he needs to face.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Not much to report.  Bob is doing well without his trach.  His vocal cords are still not working correctly so, although he can talk, the voice is raspy and breathy.  There may be some paralysis there or it may be something else.  We are calling in an ENT to consult on this.  His BP drops alarmingly low when he stands up so they are trying to figure out why and what to do about it.  They have tried a tilt table to get him up slowly (didn't work so well)) and compression leggings (again, not a good fix).  So I am not certain what is on tap for today to try to alleviate that huge problem.  They have also explained to him that he may not pass the swallow evaluation tomorrow.  That is making him angry.  But it is what it is and he needs to process all this info on his own and get on with his recovery, whatever that may be.  For that reason alone I am glad I am not going there every day.  He has a chance to think about things he needs to face.



This has got to be incredibly hard for Bob!  I'm so glad that he is a fighter.  It's what he needs to be to beat this!  I'm also glad that you are not going there every day.  You need some time to recharge your batteries, as well.  Please take care of yourself.  

The blood pressure thing is not good.  I'm glad that the doctors are on top of it, and still working on it.  I'll keep praying that he passes the swallow test.  That would be just what his spirits need, right now, a great big boost!


----------



## my3princes

Elin.  I'm glad that he is able to breath without the trach.  Hopefully they can figure out the BP issue and deal with that quickly.  It seems we all have far too much stress in our lives right now.  I sure hope the Spring ushors in good news for us all.


----------



## bear74

Well I have worked the past two days the twins have been good for the most part.  It seems after at least one feed they want to be fussy till the next feed.  The time of course varies.  Once wad the afternoon feed, and once was the morning feed.  Today I am home on call.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Snow day here.  expecting 8 - 12 inches.  Ugh.  I'm sick of snow.


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Snow day here.  expecting 8 - 12 inches.  Ugh.  I'm sick of snow.



Same here, though on the lower end of yours.  I am so ready for spring!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Same here, though on the lower end of yours.  I am so ready for spring!



Schools closed and even those that are still required to work were sent home at 11AM.  The restaurant called and may not open tonight.  Even if they do they don't need me so at least I won't have to drive in this.  I am picking up a waitress shift tomorrow night since games are rescheduled and one of the Mom's needs tomorrow night off.  Not sure how long Chris will be at work as he was waiting for a job to come in.  Not sure how many people will bring their cars in in such bad weather.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Deb, I meant to say the other day that your shoulder sounds a lot like arthritis


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Deb, I meant to say the other day that your shoulder sounds a lot like arthritis



I don't think so.  When I rotate it it makes popping noises and if I put my other hand on it I can feel it pop.  I'm pretty good about propping it when I sleep so it rarely bothers me, but I obviously didn't sleep well the other night and it bothered me for a couple of days.  It seems better now.


We got about 4 inches of snow overnight and still went to tap the maple trees today.  Snowshoes were required and even with snow shoes I was sinking to my crotch   We got most of the trees tapped and we were all exhausted after 3 hours trudging through it.  I'm sure that I'll be super sore tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Wow Deb, that's a lot of snow, temps were in the high 70's here yesterday


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## my3princes

No school here again today for the younger two.  This time sleet and freezing rain.  Hunter was sick during the night so a snow day saved him from missing a day.

Nick has school, but he goes to High School in the next town over since we don't have  a high school.  Hopefully the roads clear up quickly or he could have an interesting ride home.


----------



## bethbuchall

We had lots of rain here this morning.  There was a freezing rain advisory, but fortunately, it wasn't that cold, so it was all rain.  Tomorrow looks relatively nice: sunny and 35!

Bathroom #1 is basically done.  I am staining the door now.  The plasterers need to come back to do a little touch-up, and then we'll need to paint in a couple of weeks once the plaster is completely cured.  It is usable now except for the lack of privacy with no door.  I should be ready to rehang the door by tomorrow evening.  We have this week "off" from workers, and they will start bathroom #2 next Monday.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> We had lots of rain here this morning.  There was a freezing rain advisory, but fortunately, it wasn't that cold, so it was all rain.  Tomorrow looks relatively nice: sunny and 35!
> 
> Bathroom #1 is basically done.  I am staining the door now.  The plasterers need to come back to do a little touch-up, and then we'll need to paint in a couple of weeks once the plaster is completely cured.  It is usable now except for the lack of privacy with no door.  I should be ready to rehang the door by tomorrow evening.  We have this week "off" from workers, and they will start bathroom #2 next Monday.



Exciting.  I can't wait to see the complete pictures.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  It's going to be a busy day here.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Feels like forever since I've been here. Now that the crazy birthday-heavy February is over, maybe things can slow dobe. HA! Now it just gets to be the crazy Girl Scout-heavy March. I've GOT to get ramped up and moving quick on day camp stuff. I've also got to get the GS papers and other paraphenalia under control befor the dinint room explodes.

Of course, that's all being kicked off with a total lack of voice today. You know, on the day where I have kids from 7:30am to 8:15pm. Could get interesting. I have no idea why it's gone, it just was when I woke up.

Already, kid 1 is here so off I go!


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!  It's a beautiful day here!  I just wish that I could get outside and enjoy it!  Oh well, maybe if I work really hard I'll be able to take a quick walk, or something.

Life is pretty good here right now!  Jacob placed second in his school's science fair, so he feels good about it, but doesn't have to continue!  Katie's history fair project has been turned in and graded (100%), and now she has to gear up to present it at the State competition.  Her teacher feels good about her chances, so, if she does well, there's the possibility of a trip to Washington D.C. in June!  We're keeping our fingers crossed!

The rest of us are just plugging along.  The twins reminded me, this morning, that it's 21 days to their birthday.  Think they are excited?

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> Good morning!  It's a beautiful day here!  I just wish that I could get outside and enjoy it!  Oh well, maybe if I work really hard I'll be able to take a quick walk, or something.
> 
> Life is pretty good here right now!  Jacob placed second in his school's science fair, so he feels good about it, but doesn't have to continue!  Katie's history fair project has been turned in and graded (100%), and now she has to gear up to present it at the State competition.  Her teacher feels good about her chances, so, if she does well, there's the possibility of a trip to Washington D.C. in June!  We're keeping our fingers crossed!
> 
> The rest of us are just plugging along.  The twins reminded me, this morning, that it's 21 days to their birthday.  Think they are excited?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.




Ohhhh!!! I did not realize her history project would go on to state. Congrats to Katie!!! (and you know if I can make it into DC WHEN she gets here in June, I will be there to see her)


----------



## Glynis

babytrees said:


> Ohhhh!!! I did not realize her history project would go on to state. Congrats to Katie!!! (and you know if I can make it into DC WHEN she gets here in June, I will be there to see her)



We'll keep everyone posted!  I'm so proud of her with this project.  It was harder than anything I ever had to do in college, and she did it all on her own.  All I had to do was nag her to get it done.  She took care of the research, the interviewing, editing her documentary, etc.  She has been amazing through it all.  There were a lot of tears shed, and she got really tired of it, but now she can look back and be proud of what she accomplished.


----------



## tmfranlk

That's awesome, Glynis!!! Congrats and BEST OF LUCK to Katie. Sounds amazing.


----------



## babytrees

Hi all!! I am sorry I haven't been on in awhile...but in this case nothing new means I probably am not having trouble with Jim.

Abi is auditioning for a band camp run by her school district next week. I went on a road trip (2 hours) yesterday to find the book with audition pieces in it. She said they were all easy. And for her they probably are. I don't know if I said but she was chosen as a 3rd chair Euphonium for All County Band. The concert was amazing and she was so happy to be "playing in a good band."  Imagine what she could do if she actually practiced her instrument. She is ranked 19th in her class after one semester at the school....again imagine if she actually liked her classes.

Cassidy seems to be doing well in Albuquerque. I am trying really hard to figure out how to get her out here. Abi and I both miss her terribly.

Jim is the king of dunces and I can't believe how long it took me to get myself out of the relationship...but I am.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> We'll keep everyone posted!  I'm so proud of her with this project.  It was harder than anything I ever had to do in college, and she did it all on her own.  All I had to do was nag her to get it done.  She took care of the research, the interviewing, editing her documentary, etc.  She has been amazing through it all.  There were a lot of tears shed, and she got really tired of it, but now she can look back and be proud of what she accomplished.



It sounds amazing.  Great Job Katie and congratulations!!


----------



## Glynis

babytrees said:


> Hi all!! I am sorry I haven't been on in awhile...but in this case nothing new means I probably am not having trouble with Jim.
> 
> Abi is auditioning for a band camp run by her school district next week. I went on a road trip (2 hours) yesterday to find the book with audition pieces in it. She said they were all easy. And for her they probably are. I don't know if I said but she was chosen as a 3rd chair Euphonium for All County Band. The concert was amazing and she was so happy to be "playing in a good band."  Imagine what she could do if she actually practiced her instrument. She is ranked 19th in her class after one semester at the school....again imagine if she actually liked her classes.
> 
> Cassidy seems to be doing well in Albuquerque. I am trying really hard to figure out how to get her out here. Abi and I both miss her terribly.
> 
> Jim is the king of dunces and I can't believe how long it took me to get myself out of the relationship...but I am.



Congratulations to Abi!!!  I hope she makes it into band camp!  That could be a really good thing for her.

I'm glad that Cassidy is doing well.  Is she enjoying college?  I hope you can get her out for a visit.  I know she misses you guys, too.

I love the upbeat way you sound now that Jim is out of the picture!  You sound so much more optimistic!  Love it!!!


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*



Elin - How is Bob doing?  He's been on my mind a lot, lately.  As have you and the girls.  Everyone holding up ok?


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> It sounds amazing.  Great Job Katie and congratulations!!



Thanks, Deb!


----------



## my3princes

I had a very strange interview today.  I arrived 10 minutes early and they seemed surprised that I would arrive early   Was taken into the conference room and asked a couple of questions about my last job and about my for job at the medical center.  One of the interviewers asked a bunch of questions about the billing position that I had which doesn't have any connection to the job description that they are interviewing for and I was ushered out.  Less than 15 minutes start to finish.  When I commented to the receptionist that was walking me out that it seemed short she explained that all first interviews are scheduled for 15 minutes.  They will be sending out emails with second interviews at some point and plan to hire next week.  I think it went well in that brief time and I have definitely done everything that the position entails and then some.  Time will tell.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> I had a very strange interview today.  I arrived 10 minutes early and they seemed surprised that I would arrive early   Was taken into the conference room and asked a couple of questions about my last job and about my for job at the medical center.  One of the interviewers asked a bunch of questions about the billing position that I had which doesn't have any connection to the job description that they are interviewing for and I was ushered out.  Less than 15 minutes start to finish.  When I commented to the receptionist that was walking me out that it seemed short she explained that all first interviews are scheduled for 15 minutes.  They will be sending out emails with second interviews at some point and plan to hire next week.  I think it went well in that brief time and I have definitely done everything that the position entails and then some.  Time will tell.



good luck


----------



## babytrees

my3princes said:


> I had a very strange interview today.  I arrived 10 minutes early and they seemed surprised that I would arrive early   Was taken into the conference room and asked a couple of questions about my last job and about my for job at the medical center.  One of the interviewers asked a bunch of questions about the billing position that I had which doesn't have any connection to the job description that they are interviewing for and I was ushered out.  Less than 15 minutes start to finish.  When I commented to the receptionist that was walking me out that it seemed short she explained that all first interviews are scheduled for 15 minutes.  They will be sending out emails with second interviews at some point and plan to hire next week.  I think it went well in that brief time and I have definitely done everything that the position entails and then some. Time will tell.



More often than not the interviewers are surprised when I am early. That sounds like a fairly normal interview to me. Maybe it's just me 

Good luck!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good luck, Deb!  I need to find something (though I don't really want to give up the preschool either).  I don't even know where to start looking.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Good luck, Deb!  I need to find something (though I don't really want to give up the preschool either).  I don't even know where to start looking.



I hope you can figure out a place to start looking.  It is a tough job market


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Good luck Deb


----------



## babytrees

I have 5 straight days off...took that as a sign from God that this was the week to find a new job and yesterday there was a very interesting ad in the paper...close and day time hours. Will be sending the resume tomorrow


----------



## bethbuchall

Good luck, Theresa!

It's another snow day here.  We are, unfortunately, out of snow days.  That means that they will be going to school on the Friday before Memorial Day now.  Today is a necessary snow day, but that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## bear74

getting ready to take the twins for their 2 month check up.  only 2 weeks late, as this is the first available for the Dr.  Can't wait to see what his scale says for their weights.  mine says Julia is over 9lbs and Sabrina is over 8lbs.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA!  

I am sorry I have not posted anything lately.   It is a time management issue. No time to manage! 
Bob is improving some. We are hoping that this morning he will be able to get into a wheelchair. That will be his first time actually out of and away from a bed in seven weeks. The other good news is that if all goes well we may be headed back to Fredericksburg to HealthSouth, a rehab hospital. The feeling is that it can possibly be this week and the stay should be about three weeks. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## tinknme

PNO4TE said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> I am sorry I have not posted anything lately.   It is a time management issue. No time to manage!
> Bob is improving some. We are hoping that this morning he will be able to get into a wheelchair. That will be his first time actually out of and away from a bed in seven weeks. The other good news is that if all goes well we may be headed back to Fredericksburg to HealthSouth, a rehab hospital. The feeling is that it can possibly be this week and the stay should be about three weeks. Keep your fingers crossed!



Continued good thoughts for Bob!


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, my fingers are crossed, and I'm sending good thoughts your way!

Jennifer, I hope that the 2-month check-ups went well.


----------



## my3princes

babytrees said:


> I have 5 straight days off...took that as a sign from God that this was the week to find a new job and yesterday there was a very interesting ad in the paper...close and day time hours. Will be sending the resume tomorrow



Good Luck



bethbuchall said:


> Good luck, Theresa!
> 
> It's another snow day here.  We are, unfortunately, out of snow days.  That means that they will be going to school on the Friday before Memorial Day now.  Today is a necessary snow day, but that doesn't make it any easier.



Snow day here too.  I think we make it up at the end of the school year.  With rain, freezing rain and now snow.  No power from after midnight until around 11:30 this morning.  I'm glad our house retains heat well as it was manageable.



bear74 said:


> getting ready to take the twins for their 2 month check up.  only 2 weeks late, as this is the first available for the Dr.  Can't wait to see what his scale says for their weights.  mine says Julia is over 9lbs and Sabrina is over 8lbs.



Wow, their still tiny.  Nick weighed 8 lbs 2 oz at birth



PNO4TE said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> I am sorry I have not posted anything lately.   It is a time management issue. No time to manage!
> Bob is improving some. We are hoping that this morning he will be able to get into a wheelchair. That will be his first time actually out of and away from a bed in seven weeks. The other good news is that if all goes well we may be headed back to Fredericksburg to HealthSouth, a rehab hospital. The feeling is that it can possibly be this week and the stay should be about three weeks. Keep your fingers crossed!



I hope he can move closer to home that should make life a bit easier for you   Has he passed the swallow test yet?


----------



## bear74

well Julia weighs 9lbs 4oz and Sabrina weighs 8lbs 6oz.  Apparantly the new recomendation is to give Vitamin D to infants once a day.  Not sure how I feel about that.  I will do research and see what they are saying first.


----------



## bethbuchall

Sabrina weighs less than two of mine did at birth.  I'm glad it was a good appointment.


----------



## marcij

PNO4TE said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> I am sorry I have not posted anything lately.   It is a time management issue. No time to manage!
> Bob is improving some. We are hoping that this morning he will be able to get into a wheelchair. That will be his first time actually out of and away from a bed in seven weeks. The other good news is that if all goes well we may be headed back to Fredericksburg to HealthSouth, a rehab hospital. The feeling is that it can possibly be this week and the stay should be about three weeks. Keep your fingers crossed!



Elin -- that sounds like good news.  I'm so glad.  Fingers crossed and prayers said!

Jennifer -- glad the girls are doing well.


----------



## my3princes

We had power outages throughout the day.  It seemed they'd get it fixed and within an hour or two the power was out again.  Driving to work tonight I realized why.  The trees are heavy with ice.  Every tree looks like it is made of crystal.  Quite beautiful, but very harmful to the trees.  Many cut up and broken trees are lining the roads where crews have cut them up.  White birches are literally bent so the tops are touching the ground.  I wouldn't doubt that there may be more power outages if the wind picks up at all.

I came home tonight to power and internet access   I also have an invitation for a second interview for the receptionist position from last week   The interview is for Thursday morning.


----------



## babytrees

my3princes said:


> We had power outages throughout the day.  It seemed they'd get it fixed and within an hour or two the power was out again.  Driving to work tonight I realized why.  The trees are heavy with ice.  Every tree looks like it is made of crystal.  Quite beautiful, but very harmful to the trees.  Many cut up and broken trees are lining the roads where crews have cut them up.  White birches are literally bent so the tops are touching the ground.  I wouldn't doubt that there may be more power outages if the wind picks up at all.
> 
> I came home tonight to power and internet access   I also have an invitation for a second interview for the receptionist position from last week   The interview is for Thursday morning.



we had wicked winds (and rain) yesterday and today...branches everywhere. 

Good luck on the interview!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I hope he can move closer to home that should make life a bit easier for you   Has he passed the swallow test yet?



They have not done the follow-up swallow evaluation.  If he is still at Kindred they are to take a look again on Thursday.  If he has moved to HealthSouth they will have their own evaluation setup there.  There has been very little change in the past 10 days or so in what I see for him.  That is a little discouraging to me, but I have not let him see that.  There are lots of ways to stimulate the gag reflex and the swallow reflex and they are working on that now.  We do have to face the possibility that Bob will never eat or drink anything by mouth again, but it is one I am hoping will not come true!


----------



## PNO4TE

Marci - good to see you posting, my friend.  Keep on swimming....

Deb - good luck with your follow-up interview

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Janet - Is that a new ticker?!  YAY!

Deb - good luck with the second interview.

Hi Marci!


----------



## tinknme

Yes it is Tammi  I used the pin code I received to book a package at CSR.  Garrett wants to go to US/IOA as well for the big coasters, so I am planning just a day there. I will use my gift certificate that I won to buy the tickets. 

I do not want a repeat like last year & having to cancel, I am determined to go this time with the boys. I fear this may be the last chance I have to get Riley to go, he is only 14 but has changed so much 

Deb good luck with the 2nd interview!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Continued good thoughts for you & Bob. 

Deb,
Good luck with the 2nd interview! 

Janet,
Yay for a new ticker!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> They have not done the follow-up swallow evaluation.  If he is still at Kindred they are to take a look again on Thursday.  If he has moved to HealthSouth they will have their own evaluation setup there.  There has been very little change in the past 10 days or so in what I see for him.  That is a little discouraging to me, but I have not let him see that.  There are lots of ways to stimulate the gag reflex and the swallow reflex and they are working on that now.  We do have to face the possibility that Bob will never eat or drink anything by mouth again, but it is one I am hoping will not come true!



Bob seems determined and he is certainly a fighter.  It may take time, but I believe with all my heart that he will be able to eat and drink again.



tinknme said:


> Yes it is Tammi  I used the pin code I received to book a package at CSR.  Garrett wants to go to US/IOA as well for the big coasters, so I am planning just a day there. I will use my gift certificate that I won to buy the tickets.
> 
> I do not want a repeat like last year & having to cancel, I am determined to go this time with the boys. I fear this may be the last chance I have to get Riley to go, he is only 14 but has changed so much
> 
> Deb good luck with the 2nd interview!


Isn't it amazing how quickly kids change  My boys still love our Disney trips too and they were actually talking the other day about how they were still going with Chris and I even when they have families.  When I asked what they would do if the wife didn't like Disney they said she'd have to stay home 


Marci,  I hope that you're feeling well.  How much longer on the treatments?

Theresa any new job leads?  Have you looked into any medical offices?  They seem to be the only jobs popping up around here and there are so many applicants for each one

I think I must be up to 20 letters now saying that I was qualified for the job, but there were more qualified candidates...yada yada yada.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-continued prayers for Bob and you and the girls.  Hope he's able to move closer to home soon.

Janet-yeah for a new ticker.  Lizzy doesn't seem too interested in a Disney trip this summer.  Wonder how she'd feel about me taking Joe & Emma.

Deb-good luck with your interview

Theresa-Hope you get an iterview for the job that interested you

Jennifer-doesn't vitamin D have side effects-you can OD on vitamin D right?  Good luck with your research!




Work is still insane!  On a positive note we had our "state of the association" lunch yesterday and we are getting 5% bonus checks in our pay Friday!  I think I'll go to Disney!

I'm home today with a very sick Emma.  Nasty stomach flu thing.  Poor kid!  Gene is having plastic surgery today to remove skin cancer from his nose.  I haven't heard from him yet-his appointment was at 8:30.  They said he couldn't drive himself so he drove to his Mom's house and his sister was going to take him.  I imagine he must be done by now but he didn't call to say how it went.


----------



## tinknme

lovesdumbo said:


> Work is still insane!  On a positive note we had our "state of the association" lunch yesterday and we are getting 5% bonus checks in our pay Friday!  I think I'll go to Disney!
> 
> I'm home today with a very sick Emma.  Nasty stomach flu thing.  Poor kid!  Gene is having plastic surgery today to remove skin cancer from his nose.  I haven't heard from him yet-his appointment was at 8:30.  They said he couldn't drive himself so he drove to his Mom's house and his sister was going to take him.  I imagine he must be done by now but he didn't call to say how it went.



Yay for the bonus raise  A Disney trip sounds like a good idea! Hope Emma feels better soon & that you hear all is will with Gene 

How is your foot?


----------



## lovesdumbo

tinknme said:


> Yay for the bonus raise  A Disney trip sounds like a good idea! Hope Emma feels better soon & that you hear all is will with Gene
> 
> How is your foot?



Thanks!  Poor Emma is so miserable.  The school said today when I called that it seemed to be lasting 3 days.  She was out yesterday and and can't go tomorrow because she still has a fever today.  Hope today is about the end of it.  I am very reluctant to take her to the doctor because I don't think they can do anything for her and I don't want her near all those other germs.

I ordered new sneakers a while back.  The same brand/style but this year's version that I've worn for years but they were too tight because my feet were still swollen.  I was going to return them but never got around to it so I wore them last Thursday and Friday.  Friday they didn't feel as tight but my feet-especially my right foot (the one I had done first)-were killing me.  I have to say I'm feeling VERY discouraged by it.  My doctor just kept saying it takes a year.  I think there is something else wrong with my right foot.  I'm getting worried about my May trip.  And not sure I can do the January 2012 1/2 marathon.


----------



## yellowfish78

tinknme said:


> Yes it is Tammi  I used the pin code I received to book a package at CSR.  Garrett wants to go to US/IOA as well for the big coasters, so I am planning just a day there. I will use my gift certificate that I won to buy the tickets.
> 
> I do not want a repeat like last year & having to cancel, I am determined to go this time with the boys. I fear this may be the last chance I have to get Riley to go, he is only 14 but has changed so much



Crasher.  



 
Mighty fine week to be going!


----------



## PNO4TE

Yay for new tickers and planned trips!

Bernadette - I am sorry to hear your foot is not doing any better.  I hope Emma feels better soon too, and that Gene is fine.  Let us know, OK?

For those of you who don't get over to facebook... Bob had a big day today.  He got out of bed and into a wheelchair!  We didn't get to go anywhere, but that is the most he has done in 7 weeks!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-what great news!  He looks good!  Nice smile!  


DH just got home.  They got it all in the first slice then took skin from his ear to patch the hole.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Elin-what great news!  He looks good!  Nice smile!  *You would know, Bernadette!*
> 
> 
> DH just got home.  They got it all in the first slice then took skin from his ear to patch the hole. *That is good news!  YAY!*




*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  Poor Emma is so miserable.  The school said today when I called that it seemed to be lasting 3 days.  She was out yesterday and and can't go tomorrow because she still has a fever today.  Hope today is about the end of it.  I am very reluctant to take her to the doctor because I don't think they can do anything for her and I don't want her near all those other germs.
> 
> I ordered new sneakers a while back.  The same brand/style but this year's version that I've worn for years but they were too tight because my feet were still swollen.  I was going to return them but never got around to it so I wore them last Thursday and Friday.  Friday they didn't feel as tight but my feet-especially my right foot (the one I had done first)-were killing me.  I have to say I'm feeling VERY discouraged by it.  My doctor just kept saying it takes a year.  I think there is something else wrong with my right foot.  I'm getting worried about my May trip.  And not sure I can do the January 2012 1/2 marathon.



I hope emma feels better soon.  Chris is miserably sick too.  I think he's on day 5 now   He is at work, but once he gets home you'd swear he has one foot in the grave  Maybe you need a second opinion on your foot at this point.  Maybe your doc is too close to the situation and missing something? 



PNO4TE said:


> Yay for new tickers and planned trips!
> 
> Bernadette - I am sorry to hear your foot is not doing any better.  I hope Emma feels better soon too, and that Gene is fine.  Let us know, OK?
> 
> For those of you who don't get over to facebook... Bob had a big day today.  He got out of bed and into a wheelchair!  We didn't get to go anywhere, but that is the most he has done in 7 weeks!



Elin.  He looks good.  A little thinner, but really good considering how long he's been stuck in bed.



lovesdumbo said:


> Elin-what great news!  He looks good!  Nice smile!
> 
> 
> DH just got home.  They got it all in the first slice then took skin from his ear to patch the hole.



Ouch.  I hope he's feeling okay today.


----------



## my3princes

Today and tomorrow are going to be busy.  Lots of afterschool activities today as well as Lacrosse planning this morning.  At some point we need groceries.

Tomorrow I have a second interview, eye appointment, need to pick kids up at both schools and get Nick to a bowling tournament an hour away within a tight time frame   This will be Nick last High School bowling tournament this year.  The Saturday morning Youth league doesn't end until the end of April.  Busy Busy


----------



## marcij

lovesdumbo said:


> Elin-continued prayers for Bob and you and the girls.  Hope he's able to move closer to home soon.
> 
> Janet-yeah for a new ticker.  Lizzy doesn't seem too interested in a Disney trip this summer.  Wonder how she'd feel about me taking Joe & Emma.
> 
> Deb-good luck with your interview
> 
> Theresa-Hope you get an iterview for the job that interested you
> 
> Jennifer-doesn't vitamin D have side effects-you can OD on vitamin D right?  Good luck with your research!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is still insane!  On a positive note we had our "state of the association" lunch yesterday and we are getting 5% bonus checks in our pay Friday!  I think I'll go to Disney!
> 
> I'm home today with a very sick Emma.  Nasty stomach flu thing.  Poor kid!  Gene is having plastic surgery today to remove skin cancer from his nose.  I haven't heard from him yet-his appointment was at 8:30.  They said he couldn't drive himself so he drove to his Mom's house and his sister was going to take him.  I imagine he must be done by now but he didn't call to say how it went.



Congrats on the bonus!  I hope Emma is better ASAO and no one else gets it.  I hope Gene's surgery went well.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  Poor Emma is so miserable.  The school said today when I called that it seemed to be lasting 3 days.  She was out yesterday and and can't go tomorrow because she still has a fever today.  Hope today is about the end of it.  I am very reluctant to take her to the doctor because I don't think they can do anything for her and I don't want her near all those other germs.
> 
> I ordered new sneakers a while back.  The same brand/style but this year's version that I've worn for years but they were too tight because my feet were still swollen.  I was going to return them but never got around to it so I wore them last Thursday and Friday.  Friday they didn't feel as tight but my feet-especially my right foot (the one I had done first)-were killing me.  I have to say I'm feeling VERY discouraged by it.  My doctor just kept saying it takes a year.  I think there is something else wrong with my right foot.  I'm getting worried about my May trip.  And not sure I can do the January 2012 1/2 marathon.



The swelling from my surgery in November is still going down.  I can't remember how long ago you had yours, but I bet since you have to walk on your feet that it takes even longer.  I was not very excited about having to use a wheelchair for our before Christmas trip, but it all worked out.  Everyone was very nice and it did for more me mentally, even though I was a tad disappointed.  My doc said I'll most likely have to use one for before and after our cruise in June, and now that I'm just fine with it.



PNO4TE said:


> Yay for new tickers and planned trips!
> 
> Bernadette - I am sorry to hear your foot is not doing any better.  I hope Emma feels better soon too, and that Gene is fine.  Let us know, OK?
> 
> For those of you who don't get over to facebook... Bob had a big day today.  He got out of bed and into a wheelchair!  We didn't get to go anywhere, but that is the most he has done in 7 weeks!



Elin -- you just made my day with that picture.  He looks so happy and he has some color in his face!  I'm praying hard that this helped his psyche enough to tackle more of the tough swallow therapy and that he can get back to eating one day.

Deb -- good luck with your interview!  I have eleven more chemo sessions, one each week now.  I'm not as nauseous, but just as tired, along with other side effects like numbness in fingers and toes, additional swelling in my arm with the node damage, being able to go to sleep but not stay asleep from all the steroids etc.  My port is also a lot more sore with this regimen for some reason.  The first two months while rough, I was eager to get started and get some behind me.  Now, I'm at a high frustration as this has gotten way past old and very discouraging.  I can see why they keep asking if I'm depressed and want to explore meds.  I'm not there yet and I can tell you if it gets worse I won't hesitage to ask for help.  For now, I still have more good days then bad, so I'll consider myself Blessed and keep swimming, as Elin said.

Janet -- hooray for new tickers!  I'm so excited for you guys.


----------



## Glynis

Morning all!  I've been reading along, but not posting, as I've been in a bit of a funk.  Nothing serious, and I hope will go away, but just depressing.

Elin - Bob looks WONDERFUL!!!  I hope that this is the first of many positive steps.  Maybe he'll see some progress, and really get going on the therapy for the swallow test!  Fingers still crossed, and prayers said!

Marci - I can't even begin to imagine how frustrating and hard this must be for you.  You certainly are an inspiration, though.  You are handling it all so well.  I'm glad that you are in tune with your feelings, and are ready to ask for help when and if you need it.  You are in my prayers, as well.

Bernadette - I'm so sorry that your foot is still not doing well.  I agree that a second opinion might be in order.  Gene's surgery sounds like what I've gone through several times.  I used to be a sunbather.  My sister and I would slather ourselves with oil, and lay out for hours.  My Irish skin didn't like that, and I ended up with skin cancer all over my back.  I've had lots of removals.  I hope he's feeling ok, now.  

Deb - Good luck on the second interview.  Sorry that Chris is sick.  He sounds like Alan, though.  He will never stay home when he's sick, as he just can't bring himself to miss the work.  The only way he'll stay home, is if he's at death's door.  I hope Chris feels better soon!

Theresa - Did you get a bit on your resume?  I really hope that things look up for you.  I saw on FB that you are going to be seeing Cassidy.  Is she coming to you, or are you and Abi going to her?  I know that it will be a great birthday for the girls to be together again.


----------



## my3princes

marcij said:


> Congrats on the bonus!  I hope Emma is better ASAO and no one else gets it.  I hope Gene's surgery went well.
> 
> 
> 
> The swelling from my surgery in November is still going down.  I can't remember how long ago you had yours, but I bet since you have to walk on your feet that it takes even longer.  I was not very excited about having to use a wheelchair for our before Christmas trip, but it all worked out.  Everyone was very nice and it did for more me mentally, even though I was a tad disappointed.  My doc said I'll most likely have to use one for before and after our cruise in June, and now that I'm just fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Elin -- you just made my day with that picture.  He looks so happy and he has some color in his face!  I'm praying hard that this helped his psyche enough to tackle more of the tough swallow therapy and that he can get back to eating one day.
> 
> Deb -- good luck with your interview!  I have eleven more chemo sessions, one each week now.  I'm not as nauseous, but just as tired, along with other side effects like numbness in fingers and toes, additional swelling in my arm with the node damage, being able to go to sleep but not stay asleep from all the steroids etc.  My port is also a lot more sore with this regimen for some reason.  The first two months while rough, I was eager to get started and get some behind me.  Now, I'm at a high frustration as this has gotten way past old and very discouraging.  I can see why they keep asking if I'm depressed and want to explore meds.  I'm not there yet and I can tell you if it gets worse I won't hesitage to ask for help.  For now, I still have more good days then bad, so I'll consider myself Blessed and keep swimming, as Elin said.
> 
> Janet -- hooray for new tickers!  I'm so excited for you guys.



That's my Mantra...just keep swimmin'...just keep swimmin'

I can only imagine how frustrated you are at this point.  I'm hoping that the doctors are giving you encouraging news along the way.  You may want to ask your docs about meds to help you sleep.  There are some meds that are used to treat depression that also help with sleep quality.  I was put on some while going through Hunter's ordeal a year plus ago now.  I had the best sleep that I had  had in years.  Sleep goes a long way in keeping spirits up.  Are you still trying to work while going through this?  I know the boys scheduled had you running constantly so this must make things near impossible schedule wise.  Hang in there.  You are one of the stongest women that I know.  Feel free to call if you need an ear


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> Morning all!  I've been reading along, but not posting, as I've been in a bit of a funk.  Nothing serious, and I hope will go away, but just depressing.
> 
> Elin - Bob looks WONDERFUL!!!  I hope that this is the first of many positive steps.  Maybe he'll see some progress, and really get going on the therapy for the swallow test!  Fingers still crossed, and prayers said!
> 
> Marci - I can't even begin to imagine how frustrating and hard this must be for you.  You certainly are an inspiration, though.  You are handling it all so well.  I'm glad that you are in tune with your feelings, and are ready to ask for help when and if you need it.  You are in my prayers, as well.
> 
> Bernadette - I'm so sorry that your foot is still not doing well.  I agree that a second opinion might be in order.  Gene's surgery sounds like what I've gone through several times.  I used to be a sunbather.  My sister and I would slather ourselves with oil, and lay out for hours.  My Irish skin didn't like that, and I ended up with skin cancer all over my back.  I've had lots of removals.  I hope he's feeling ok, now.
> 
> Deb - Good luck on the second interview.  Sorry that Chris is sick.  He sounds like Alan, though.  He will never stay home when he's sick, as he just can't bring himself to miss the work.  The only way he'll stay home, is if he's at death's door.  I hope Chris feels better soon!
> 
> Theresa - Did you get a bit on your resume?  I really hope that things look up for you.  I saw on FB that you are going to be seeing Cassidy.  Is she coming to you, or are you and Abi going to her?  I know that it will be a great birthday for the girls to be together again.



Thanks for the quotable!! Hope your funk ends soon...it's the time of year for funks

Elin-I forgot to say how happy I was to see Bob sitting up (and a smile on his face!!). I am sure that there are many roadblocks you and he will have to face in the upcoming months/years but he is doing fantastic!!!

Marci- you are such an inspiration to me.

Bernadette- I asked a friend who broke her foot about  years ago in the same way I did when I could look forward to it feeling better. Her answer? She is still waiting.I am blessed that most days it doesn't really hurt, just aches and looks funky. When my surgeon said his hope was for an "okay" ankle in a year I think I have done better....except those 3-4 days working in a row...those are painful. What I am saying is, I can empathize. All dr.'s I have talked to said that year time line.

Glynis- Cassidy will come here. We were trying for Abi's Spring Break but Cassidy has one face to face class and the final is that week, so it was a no go. And Abi has school into June. She is going to Colorado for a week starting tomorrow. She is staying with a friend's family. When I asked her if she had told her dad that she was coming...she said only if he saw it on Facebook. He saw it on Facebook so she'll have to figure it out. No bites on the resume yet


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello all!

Elin - GREAT news on Bob. He looks great in that picture.

Marci - I'm glad you're monitoring yourself so well. We're still praying, always!

Theresa - I'm so glad you get to see Cassidy soon!! That's great news.

Deb - Good luck on your second interview.

Bernadette - I hope that your foot continues to heal. Just give it time. YAY for your bonus!!

Janet - Congrats on the trip! I keep hoping that our trip will still pan out. I'm trying to save a little hear and there and part of it will depend on how Phil's job search goes. As long as it doesn't take him too long to find something, I think we'll still get to go. I have it figured out that if we can hold our own until August, it will be okay. My 1yo's new baby brother (due in June) will start with me the 2nd week of August. If I can prove that we can get along well with what we've got coming in until then and not get behind again, the money I'll get from his starting will pay for the majority of our trip and I've got a few things that I can cut if necessary as well. So fingers crossed!


----------



## tmfranlk

Things are crazy around here, as usual. Phil has been sick for about a week now - nasty cold that turned into broncitis. He sounds terrible and unfortunately, doesn't have personal time anymore since he technically works for the liquidator now. Deva's had a cold too, but is hopefully getting better. Her cough is much better, but her nose and eyes are still really gunky. She wokes up with her eyes crusted shut this morning, poor baby. She'd been handling it all being her happy self until the last two days. Yesterday, I didn't get a smile for the first few hours of the day, but she was a little smiley by afternoon. Today she's happier, but her eyes just look all sad and sick. I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore throat and a hurting ear so hopefully I'm not next on the list. 

On top of that, mentally I'm not always doing so hot this week. I woke up in the middle of the night Sunday night in a near panic attack (first time I've ever experienced that so not sure what to call it). No idea why, I just suddenly lost it. Most of Monday morning I was still not all together with it and still felt some of the problem lingering. By the end of the day I was doing better still. I'm still not feeling 100% present sometimes, but am definitely better. If you could say a quick prayer, I'd really appreciate it, though.


----------



## mommykds

Tia,
You got it Tia.


----------



## my3princes

Tia   You've got a lot going on it's no wonder that you are feeling that way


----------



## tmfranlk

So it looks like my poor baby might have RSV. :-( That is one NASTY test, poor kid. Definitely her cold settling into her sinuses though and the early signs of an ear infection so antibiotics are in. Well, hopefully some of them are after she spit up half of them, I squirted some across the kitchen and she driblled more out.

She's doing really well so I'm not sure it is, but am still watching out. It was only in the last couple of days that her eyes were looking like she wasn't feeling very well and her mood/demeanor was a little off. She's been sleeping most of this afternoon - a result of being so upset over the test I think, plus she didn't sleep as much this morning as usual.

Phil's doing a little better today, but is beat from working plus the cough is still awful. Someone is working half his shift for him tomorrow so he'll have a shorter day and doesn't go in until noon so he's got time to get in a lot of rest.


----------



## my3princes

Tia
I hope Deva responds quickly 



I thought that the job interview went well today though I received an email tonight that they hired someone else.  I have mixed feelings.  The pay was less than I had hoped and the medical benefits were horrible.  I'm not sure that I would have taken it if it was offered, but it would have been nice to have had it offered.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

Tia, my thoughts are with you!  I hope everyone is feeling better soon!

Deb, I am sorry about the job.  I hope a great one comes your way soon!

Laura's been waiting on one last college decision.  She got an e-mail last night that the decisions would be available on-line tomorrow after 7pm.  She is taking this to mean that she did not get accepted.  It does seem like that may be the case, but this wasn't her top pick anyway.  I think there is always a little sting to rejection.  She said that the least they could do was to send a nice rejection letter.

It is wet here...inside and out.  The rains plus the melting snow equals a wet basement for me and river flooding for many others in the area.  I'll take the wet basement and count my blessings, especially with so much worse going on in the world.


----------



## marcij

my3princes said:


> Tia
> I hope Deva responds quickly
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the job interview went well today though I received an email tonight that they hired someone else.  I have mixed feelings.  The pay was less than I had hoped and the medical benefits were horrible.  I'm not sure that I would have taken it if it was offered, but it would have been nice to have had it offered.



Deb -- sorry about the job.  I hope you find a better fit ASAP.



bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> Tia, my thoughts are with you!  I hope everyone is feeling better soon!
> 
> Deb, I am sorry about the job.  I hope a great one comes your way soon!
> 
> Laura's been waiting on one last college decision.  She got an e-mail last night that the decisions would be available on-line tomorrow after 7pm.  She is taking this to mean that she did not get accepted.  It does seem like that may be the case, but this wasn't her top pick anyway.  I think there is always a little sting to rejection.  She said that the least they could do was to send a nice rejection letter.
> 
> It is wet here...inside and out.  The rains plus the melting snow equals a wet basement for me and river flooding for many others in the area.  I'll take the wet basement and count my blessings, especially with so much worse going on in the world.



I hope she gets good news.  She's had such great colleges say yes.  When does her decision have to be in?  I know some of the colleges need answers early or you can't get good housing.  We don't have these challenges for a while but I'm already nervous about the process!

Tia -- hope Deva feels better and continues to improve.


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for the good wishes on the job front.  I did send an email to the interviewer last night as I wanted to know which areas I needed to work on.  She assured me that I was a very good candidate and there was nothing she would change.  She said that she had such a strong candidate pool that she was able to select someone that not only had office/reception experience, but also had clinical experience which I tak to mean LNA or RN.  It was a bit of a relief to read that It wasn't anything specifically that I did or did not do.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - I'm sorry that you didn't get the job, but you did get good feedback!  Here's hoping the perfect job is out there looking for you!

Marci - It's so nice to see you posting again!  You sound so positive!

Beth - I've been following Laura's college process eagerly!  She's been accepted to so many great schools.  What is her top pick?  I can't believe you'll have 2 in college!

Gorgeous weather here!  Sunny and high 50's!  I'm thinking I may have to take the kids to the park today!  Katie has her Grand Concert tonight and tomorrow night.  This is a huge concert with the band and the chorus groups as well as the orchestra.  We are planning on going tomorrow night, so all I have to do is drop her off and pick her up tonight.

Alan scored us VIP tickets to Disney on Ice tomorrow afternoon.  The kids are really excited.  He sent us a picture of himself with Mickey by email yesterday, and that's how the kids found out.  Talk about cool!!!  I just hope Timothy likes it, and doesn't spend the day throwing up every time he coughs!


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks, Marci and Glynis!  I think that SUNY-ESF (State College of New York-College of Environmental Science and Forestry) in Syracuse is still her first choice.  That is also where Matthew is.  She's getting just a little overwhelmed at making that final decision, though.

Marci, it is very good to see you posting again.  You have been in my thoughts.  It's quite a fight, and you are really an inspiration!

Glynis, I hope that Timothy is doing better.

Deb, I am sorry about the job, but you did get some very favorable feedback.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Exactly 12 hours since my last post...thought that was interesting.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Glad to hear Deva is improving Tia

Elin - what a great picture of Bob, it's great to see him smile with all he is going through

Marci - good to see you!

Deb - sorry about the job, but I have no doubt the right one is out there for you.

I promised myself I wouldn't let the wedding plans take over my life like my SIL did, I seem to be breaking my promise.  We have a tight budget so many things are being done by us, Richie doesn't understand why I want to get everything I can done as soon as possible, hopefully it will save last minute panic, at least to a certain extent.

I have a delicate situation to discuss with my dad.  He has a "friend" that he is basically living with and she goes everywhere with him, my daughter wants her grandparents and his grandparents to be escorted out as part of the ceremony.  She does not want his friend to walk out with him, she is not her grandmother.  I've asked her to let me talk to him about it, I don't want to offend him or her, but my daughter is right, he has a new partner but she doesn't have a new grandmother.  I plan to place a picture of my mom and some pick roses in "her" chair during the ceremony in memory of her.  I just hope I can make my dad understand that it's about remembering my mom and not about his new friend.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good luck with all of the wedding plans, Debbie. That is a tough situation. I hope your dad understands that and makes it easy for you both.


----------



## bethbuchall

RPI was a YES!  Unfortunately, we'd need to rob several banks in order for her to go there, so it's really a no.  It is nice to at least know that she was accepted.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> RPI was a YES!  Unfortunately, we'd need to rob several banks in order for her to go there, so it's really a no.  It is nice to at least know that she was accepted.



Does that mean she got into every school that she applied to?    Congratulations Laura!!


----------



## my3princes

We had an excellent turnout for our second open gym day for lacrosse.  Looks like we've got quite a few new players   We'll see how many actually sign up over the next week.

I spent tonight sewing little bowling talc pouches for each of the high school bowlers.  The end of year party is tomorrow.  I als made a cute design and put it on a clipboard for the coach.  We all chipped in for gift cards for the coach and his assistants.  They did a good job organizing and helping the kids.  Hopefully this club sport will one day become a varsity sport.


I think I'm coming down with the cold that Chris had last week.  I've got a slight sore throat and some post nasal crap.  Hopefully I won't be as miserable as Chris was.


----------



## Tammi67

Debbie - good luck with all the wedding stuff.  I hope your dad understands and doesn't cause a lot of drama for you and your daughter.

Beth - congrats to Laura!  Outstanding!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hi everyone! I have gotten so used to checking in on facebook that I keep forgetting to come here..ugh!

Janet-How exciting for a new trip--I love countdowns!

Theresa-Good luck on the job search!

Deb-sorry that you did not get the job, but its great that you got good feedback!

Beth-Congrats to Laura!

Marci-So good to hear from you--I think of you often!

Glynis-how was disney on ice? Such a cute way to tell them about it too
For those of you not on facebook, the offer I had on a house was accepted. I am closing on Tuesday! I have been shopping like crazy and have a bedroom set, living room set, appliances, tv and a lot of other littler things I need.  I cant move in right away as tehre is some work that needs to be done first but Im going to start painting and cleaning this week.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

BEAUTIFUL weekend here, thank God! After Dad made the brakes on Mom's car actually work, we ran a few errands, but then spent the day enjoying the weather with a picnic at the park and then a BBQ at Kristi's last night. Broke out my Girl Scout skills and got that fire pit started when the boys could not, thank you very much. 

Of course, I'll pay for all that today when I'm on a mega cleaning rampage, but it was worth it! Now I've got to get things cleaned up for 2 cousins coming into town tonight through Thurs and then Mom's and my best friends coming into town next Sun through Wed. YAY! Also, trying to clean and sanitize everything that the little ones play with so that we can try to kick these colds and now the round of pink eye out of here!


Yesterday, I also went by Rachel's friends house to pick up our tickets to Imagination Movers. Her dad is fairly high up at The Fox Theater here in St. Louis where the show is being held and offered to get the tickets for us. I was looking at the seats when I got back and they are SO good. 5th row back, first 2 seats on the center aisle. Terra is going to be so excited! I did tell her about the show yesterday to try to cheer her up some after she was having a rough time with fluid and pain in her ear. She doesn't know how close we'll be though.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Marci-continued prayers and good thoughts for you!

Deb-sorry about the job but I'm sure something will come through for you soon!

Beth-Congratulations to Laura!

Tia-sounds like you're feeling better.  How's Deva?  I'm sure you & Tia will have a great time at Imagination Movers!

Glynis-How was Disney on Ice?

Jen-congrats on the house!  How exciting!!!

Debbie-good luck with the wedding plans!

Theresa-good luck with the job search and hope your ankle continues to heal.  I haven't completely given up hope with my foot/feet.  I think I need to try to get moving some more.  DH said today the snowdrops were up so maybe spring isn't too far away and I can get outside soon!



Emma seems to be almost herself again.  She's eating and is playing outside today.  She's still exhausted but it is good to see her well again.  

I think I've convinced DH to go to Disney the last 2 weeks of August.  We'll come home the Wed or Thu before Labor Day to recover before school starts.  I'll buy myself an AP for my May trip and then we'll all get APs for this August and then most likely go back early August next year.  It will be nice to have this to look forward to.  

Lizzy didn't seem to want to go.  I asked her if she thought I should take a trip with just Joe & Emma this summer and she said she didn't care.  But we were talking about where to go if we went and while she wanted to go to BC and I think we've settled on BWI she actually seems very excited about going for 2 weeks.


----------



## Glynis

tmfranlk said:


> Good luck with all of the wedding plans, Debbie. That is a tough situation. I hope your dad understands that and makes it easy for you both.



I second this!  Debbie, it is a tough situation.  I would have no idea how to handle it, but I have every confidence that you will do it well.


----------



## Glynis

Disney on Ice was so darling!  It was their celebrate show, and they had lots of different stuff going on.  They "celebrated" several major holidays and it was tons of fun!  I thought of Elizabeth, as one of the holidays was Halloween, and there was Jack Skellington!  That was the only part of the show that Timothy was frightened of.  He was so scared he took my hands and covered my eyes.  That does not bode well for Haunted Mansion in August.  Oh well.  He loved everything else!  It was a fun afternoon, and we were 8 rows back from the front.  So neat!!!  

It is a gorgeous day here!  The sun is out and it's very warm!  I'm hoping it will last through tomorrow, as the kids are out of school and I'd love to take them to the new park in town.  We actually have a snow make up day that we never used during the winter.  Hooray!!!


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi everyone,  just wanted to let you know I have not dropped off the earth.  I still have trouble getting out of bed every day but once I get up, that determines how the rest of the day will go.
It sucks but I am learning to just deal with it and take it a day at a time.    

I do have an appointment at Johns Hopkins on May 16.  A whole bunch of appointments all in one day.  Hopefully they will be able to give me more answers.

And just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, I had noticed a spongy lump on my left shoulder so I went to the Dr and he ordered a CT scan.  The lump is not anything to be concerned about but they noticed a spot on the right side of my lung about the size of a BB.  I have to go back in 6 months to get another CT scan.  At this point, we can only wait till September and see what the scan looks like.   I have to be happy that I had the problem and they caught it early.  The Dr thinks it will be okay but he also said that they might have to keep an eye on it for the next two years.

The good news is Stephanie and I are eagerly planning our trip in September.  We fly out to Seattle and spend the day there.  What we did tho was book a one day cruise on the Sapphire Princess so we will be picked up at the airport and taken to a hotel and the next morning taken to the ship and sail from Seattle to Vancouver.  We will then spend the day in Vancouver and then on Sept 20 board the Disney Wonder for a five day cruise to LA and then spend two days in Disneyland.  I have not seen Disneyland since 1968 so I think it has changed a little???

I cannot wait for this trip.  We are traveling with two other Disney lovers so this will be so much fun.

Much love to everyone and lots of


----------



## my3princes

Terry I hope the spot is nothing to worry about   Sorry that the vertigo isn't improving 

Bernadette the trip sounds amazing.  No big trip for us this year, hopefully we'll be able to make a big one in 2012.

Jen You have got to be so excited about getting into your new house, even just to get the work going.

Tia  the concert seats sound amazing.

Glynis  I'm glad you all enjoyed Disney on Ice.  Sounds like a great show   Hopefully Timothy won't be too scared in the Haunted Mansion.  Show him lots of photos between now and then.


----------



## ReAnSt

tinker1bell said:


> Hi everyone,  just wanted to let you know I have not dropped off the earth.  I still have trouble getting out of bed every day but once I get up, that determines how the rest of the day will go.
> It sucks but I am learning to just deal with it and take it a day at a time.
> 
> I do have an appointment at Johns Hopkins on May 16.  A whole bunch of appointments all in one day.  Hopefully they will be able to give me more answers.
> 
> And just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, I had noticed a spongy lump on my left shoulder so I went to the Dr and he ordered a CT scan.  The lump is not anything to be concerned about but they noticed a spot on the right side of my lung about the size of a BB.  I have to go back in 6 months to get another CT scan.  At this point, we can only wait till September and see what the scan looks like.   I have to be happy that I had the problem and they caught it early.  The Dr thinks it will be okay but he also said that they might have to keep an eye on it for the next two years.
> 
> The good news is Stephanie and I are eagerly planning our trip in September.  We fly out to Seattle and spend the day there.  What we did tho was book a one day cruise on the Sapphire Princess so we will be picked up at the airport and taken to a hotel and the next morning taken to the ship and sail from Seattle to Vancouver.  We will then spend the day in Vancouver and then on Sept 20 board the Disney Wonder for a five day cruise to LA and then spend two days in Disneyland.  I have not seen Disneyland since 1968 so I think it has changed a little???
> 
> I cannot wait for this trip.  We are traveling with two other Disney lovers so this will be so much fun.
> 
> Much love to everyone and lots of



I hope your appointment goes well and that the spot turns out to be nothing.

You and Stephanie are doing the pseudo reverse trip of what I am doing.  We are flying to LA, doing Disneyland, visiting relatives, then getting on the Wonder which stops in San Francisco, Victoria and goes to Vancouver, we are then taking the train to Seattle and flying home from Seattle.

I had a followup ultrasound on Friday.  I worked at two events yesterday, it was also Girl Scouts 99th Birthday.  Today my brother visited I did a bit of cleaning should have done much more.  Did some online swimsuit shopping and tried to order shoes but the site wasn't cooperating. I should have done some cleaning but it didn't happen.  

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## tinker1bell

ReAnSt said:


> I hope your appointment goes well and that the spot turns out to be nothing.
> 
> You and Stephanie are doing the pseudo reverse trip of what I am doing.  We are flying to LA, doing Disneyland, visiting relatives, then getting on the Wonder which stops in San Francisco, Victoria and goes to Vancouver, we are then taking the train to Seattle and flying home from Seattle.
> 
> I had a followup ultrasound on Friday.  I worked at two events yesterday, it was also Girl Scouts 99th Birthday.  Today my brother visited I did a bit of cleaning should have done much more.  Did some online swimsuit shopping and tried to order shoes but the site wasn't cooperating. I should have done some cleaning but it didn't happen.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.



We wanted to see Seattle and Vancouver and when this one day cruise came up, we thought that was such a cool way to get up the coast.   I am sure that getting over the boarder is not really hard, but I kept reading some reports of delays so this worked out much better.  Plus we could see a different cruise line ship.  Plus it was cheaper than booking our own hotel, meals, transportation that we could not pass it up.


----------



## Tammi67

Terry - your trip sounds wonderful!  I hope the spot ends up being nothing.  I had a spot show up on my lung in a chest xray I had done a few years ago.  Ended up going in for a CT scan and it was determined to be scar tissue.  They will monitor it to make sure its not growing and end up being something else.  I hope yours is as simple.

Bernadette - Maybe we'll bump into you again ;


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
Your trip sounds like alot of fun.  Looking forward to hearing about your time at DL!  Hope that your next CT scan results are nothing to worry about .


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Does that mean she got into every school that she applied to?    Congratulations Laura!!





Tammi67 said:


> Beth - congrats to Laura!  Outstanding!





Blueeyes101817 said:


> Beth-Congrats to Laura!





lovesdumbo said:


> Beth-Congratulations to Laura!



Thanks, everyone!  Deb, she did get into every place she applied.  She told me that is because she didn't apply to any of the really selective schools, but I'm still proud of her.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I hope that you didn't get the cold.

Terry, I am sorry that you still have the vertigo.  I can't even imagine that.  I hope that the spot turns out to be nothing.  Your trip sounds like a lot of fun!

Debbie, I am sure that the wedding will be wonderful.  I hope that your father understood.

They finally came back to start work on the second bathroom today!  I am hoping that it will go faster than the first.


----------



## mommykds




----------



## Glynis

Morning, all.  I'm here begging for your good thoughts, pixie dust, positive vibes, prayers, etc., for Katie.  She is presenting her documentary this morning, sometime between 9 and noon.  We are leaving home in about an hour to get there.  She's a nervous wreck!  Not because of her documentary, but because she has to stand in front of the judges and answer questions and defend her work.  Any positive energy sent her way would be appreciated!

We'll be at the university all day, and hopefully, by the time we leave, we'll know if she is going on to State.  

Talk to y'all later!


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Morning, all.  I'm here begging for your good thoughts, pixie dust, positive vibes, prayers, etc., for Katie.  She is presenting her documentary this morning, sometime between 9 and noon.  We are leaving home in about an hour to get there.  She's a nervous wreck!  Not because of her documentary, but because she has to stand in front of the judges and answer questions and defend her work.  Any positive energy sent her way would be appreciated!
> 
> We'll be at the university all day, and hopefully, by the time we leave, we'll know if she is going on to State.
> 
> Talk to y'all later!



Good Thoughts Winging you way


----------



## my3princes

What a week already.  Hunter and Colby were both home from school yesterday, Hunter with a sore throat and cold and Colby because he was up all night and we thought he was coming down with something, but extra sleep yesterday and he is fine now.  Nick went to school yesterday, but the nurse called and had me pick him up around noon.  Both Hunter and Nick are home today.  I woke up with a horrible backache this morning.  Guessing that it's body aches from whatever this virus is.  Really hoping that I avoid it as much as possible as I got a call this morning for a Job interview on Friday   The company is actually hiring for 6 positions so I've got my fingers crossed that something will work out.


----------



## tmfranlk

Glynis - Best of luck to Katie today!!! I'm sure she'll do wonderfully.

Terry - I wish things would calm down for you. Continued prayers and  that you find some answers and help for the vertigo. Your trip plans sound amazing!!

Deb - Hope everyone is on the mend quickly.

Beth - Good luck on the second bath. Congrats to Laura on all of the acceptances up to the end! Sounds like she's made a great choice.


----------



## Glynis

Thanks for all the good wishes!!!  They worked!!!  Katie placed second in her division which means that she qualifies to go on to the State competition.  She now has just over a month to re-work her documentary, and get it ready for State.  It was amazing to watch her self-esteem grow and grow today, as complete strangers complimented her on her work.

I was a little angry that her so-called "friends" couldn't be bothered to show up to support her, even though they were at the competition.  Mama bear is coming out a little bit, and I'd like to smack a couple of them upside the head! 

Anyway, it's a happy day at our house today!


----------



## bear74

Glynis said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes!!!  They worked!!!  Katie placed second in her division which means that she qualifies to go on to the State competition.  She now has just over a month to re-work her documentary, and get it ready for State.  It was amazing to watch her self-esteem grow and grow today, as complete strangers complimented her on her work.
> 
> I was a little angry that her so-called "friends" couldn't be bothered to show up to support her, even though they were at the competition.  Mama bear is coming out a little bit, and I'd like to smack a couple of them upside the head!
> 
> Anyway, it's a happy day at our house today!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes!!!  They worked!!!  Katie placed second in her division which means that she qualifies to go on to the State competition.  She now has just over a month to re-work her documentary, and get it ready for State.  It was amazing to watch her self-esteem grow and grow today, as complete strangers complimented her on her work.
> 
> I was a little angry that her so-called "friends" couldn't be bothered to show up to support her, even though they were at the competition.  Mama bear is coming out a little bit, and I'd like to smack a couple of them upside the head!
> 
> Anyway, it's a happy day at our house today!



Congratulations to Katie!!!!  That is quite an accomplishment, and I am thrilled for her!

I am sorry about the "friends" though.  As long as I live, I will never understand the way that young teen girls can treat each other at times.


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> Beth - Good luck on the second bath. Congrats to Laura on all of the acceptances up to the end! Sounds like she's made a great choice.



Thanks, Tia!  They think that they will finish this one up more quickly than the last.  (I sure hope so, though I am very happy with the end result.)


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, best wishes for the job interview on Friday!  I hope this one is a perfect match on both sides!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good night, DDA!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## bear74

Good morning, DDA!  Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## bear74

Deb good luck on the interview tomorrow.


----------



## Steffy

Vicki just called.  Chuck's mom is on life support.  She has a DNR but they put her on life support until the family can gather.  

Please send prayers and good wishes to Vicki, Chuck and their family.  Vicki was on the road to her mother-in-law's bedside.


----------



## Glynis

Vicki - You are all in my prayers at this difficult time.  

Deb - Good luck to you tomorrow!!!

Happy St. Patty's Day, everyone!!!  I just love this day!  I'm trying to get all my work done this morning so I can "play" this afternoon.  I've got Irish soda bread to bake, scones to make for after school snack, and corned beef brisket with cabbage to do for dinner tonight.  Yumm!!!


----------



## my3princes

Steffy said:


> Vicki just called.  Chuck's mom is on life support.  She has a DNR but they put her on life support until the family can gather.
> 
> Please send prayers and good wishes to Vicki, Chuck and their family.  Vicki was on the road to her mother-in-law's bedside.



I'm so sorry that you family is facing this.  I hope that you can all find peace


----------



## bethbuchall

Vicki, you are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Glynis, it sounds like you have a great meal planned!  No one here is a big fan of corned beef and cabbage, and I don't have any other great plans.  I'm going to make the rainbow cupcakes that I made last year, except I'll do it as a bundt cake with a lemon glaze tinted green.

Deb, in case I don't get back before tomorrow...GOOD LUCK at the interview!!!  I have my fingers crossed that this is a great one!

There isn't too much happening here today.  The bathroom guys left while I was at work.  My husband says that he'll fill me in later tonight on the whole story, so I don't know what that means.  I do know that the plumbers had to cancel, so maybe they can't do more before the plumbers are in tomorrow.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I wish they hadn't taken the light away from my mornings.  It makes it so much harder to get moving.


----------



## tmfranlk

bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!  I wish they hadn't taken the light away from my mornings.  It makes it so much harder to get moving.



On the other hand, my baby's still asleep even with me being up. I agree, though, it is harder to get moving.


----------



## my3princes

I'm feeling much better today.  I'm still sounding hoarse, but I'm at least functioning which is a huge improvement over the last 2 days.  My interview is at 11 am and Nick has his final (hopefully) dermatologist appt this afteroon.  I'm glad to see March coming to an end as that means all our doctor, dentist and eye appointments are over.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Nothing exciting to report here today.

Deb, I hope that the interview and appointment went well.

I can't believe that Matthew's week home ends tomorrow.  It went very fast even though we really didn't do anything.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Happy first day of Spring!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!  Happy first day of Spring!



I forgot it was the first day of spring.  We still have snow on the lawn and lots in the woods.  Yesterday was cold too, sap didn't even run.  It is nice to see the sun out today.

We have haircuts this morning followed by lots of lacrosse projects as we get ready for the first practices tomorrow.  Chris is excited and I'm semi prepared.


----------



## MrsHeg

Hello DDA,

We spent the first day of spring at the air show at our AFB, I obviously left my brain at home beecause I sat in the sun all afternoon and didn't use any sunscreen, I am now burnt to a crisp.  I know better . . . .


----------



## bethbuchall

MrsHeg said:


> Hello DDA,
> 
> We spent the first day of spring at the air show at our AFB, I obviously left my brain at home beecause I sat in the sun all afternoon and didn't use any sunscreen, I am now burnt to a crisp.  I know better . . . .



Ouch! I'm sorry.  That always seems to happen to us on the first nice day that we head out, too.  (I think we have another month or two before then, though.)


----------



## marcij

Deb -- hope you get good news soon!!!

Debbie -- ouch!  Randy has been extremely encouraging (I guess I can't say bullying since it's for my own good) about betting me outside to walk some.  A neighbor brought me his do-rag yesterday so I wouldn't burn this bright white head since it's not seen sun since it had hair!  It's orange with racing stripes.    I hope your sunburn is better soon.


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks for the well wishes, I have no one to blame but myself, but walking is quite painful, my legs are the worst and they are quite swollen.

Marci, it's so good to hear from you, your do-rag sounds cool, I'm still sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## tink2020

Hello, strangers!  I stopped in to ask a question on the photography board and couldn't leave without saying hello. 

Marci, I saw your Tahoe pictures on FB.  You look absolutely fantastic!  I hope you continue feeling well.  Good for you (and Randy!) staying active!

Continued well-wishes to those of you looking still/again for new jobs. 

There isn't a lot new here.  The girls are almost teenagers  and talk, tell stories and sing nonstop.  They're a riot, and also pretty rotten.  I can't believe they'll be three in June!  We would still love more kiddos, but are just praying for peace until that happens or we decide to stop.

I'm still keeping busy with an RN consulting project and my direct sales business, as well as some leadership roles at church and singing/playing keys in a worship band.  Kyle is home practically all the time (in comparison to our first near-decade together), and I can assure you it didn't take long for us to get used to his new schedule!  He loves his job, only dealing with little office drama here and there.  We are so blessed that things worked out the way they did!

We had to put our sweet dog down last week, and are still recovering from that.  Well, the rest of my family seems to be doing well, I guess I'm still recovering.  As many of you know, it's the little things that randomly pop up and I find myself not as great as I thought.  She was in pretty terrible shape so we are 100% at peace with our decision, but I do miss her. 

We're off to WDW in early May, and - as you can imagine and understand - simply can't wait.  

I hope you all are well!


----------



## PNO4TE

Sorry I have been MIA... but real life has gotten in the way.  Having Bob back in Fredericksburg has been a blessing and a hindrance to my free time!  I have to assume that things are on an even keel since I haven't gotten any emails or phone calls.  I know seniors are getting their acceptance letters and many of you are back on the job hunt.  I do think of you... just not a lot of time to post.


----------



## Tinkaroo

Hi, DDA,

Long, long, long time no talk!  Life is crazy busy (but when is it not?), but I have been thinking of all of you more and more often lately and wondering what is going on with everyone.  I've only glanced back through a few pages, and it certainly does look like a lot!  I will try to get back here again to get a better idea.

Lots of for those ill right now - it seems to be the year for it, unfortunately.

We are doing well.  DS is 18 mos. now, which is hard to believe, and keeps me very much on the go.  He has two settings - full boar, and fast asleep.  We have a lot of fun, though, and it's amazing to watch him learn new things each day.  He's a pretty happy little guy, too, so it's hard to not catch his enthusiasm for life.  DH got a promotion in February, and now travels a few days out of the week, so that has been an adjustment, but we're getting used to it.  No immediate Disney trips on the calendar  but we did have the chance to have an "adults only" cruise on the Dream over Valentine's Day, which was wonderful.

Please know that I think of you all the time, and I will do better to check in more!

Lindsay


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Whoever has the sun and warmth, please send a little our way.  We are having our 7th snow day of the year, and only had 5 to use.  That means that they have added the Friday before Memorial Day and the Friday of spring break week back into the schedule.  

  Hi, Jennifer and Lindsay!  It is great to "see" you again!

Jennifer, I am sorry about Thea.  The girls are adorable!  I must admit that I am slightly jealous that you have a May Disney trip planned.  It's my favorite time of year to go.  I hope that you have a wonderful time!

Lindsay, I can't believe that it's been 18 months already!  I am glad that you are enjoying life.


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, you and Bob are still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

I kept thinking of Lindsay yesterday!  And it must have worked its way to TX ...


----------



## my3princes

It is so nice to see old friends stopping by.  It's added some sunshine to an otherwise gloomy day.  At least we aren't getting more snow, but it is still cold and very much overcast. 
Busy afternoon coming up.  Colby and my Dad both have doctor's appts this afternoon and Dad has asked me to go with him.  He is really struggling with his COPD and has so much trouble doing anything without becoming out of breath.  From there I'll head off to 3 1/2 hours of lacrosse.  I need to register all of the boys tonight   Chris will need to leave lacrosse at some point to pick up Nick after his lacrosse practice.  I think I'll have him pick up a pizza on the way that way dinner will be out of the way before 9 PM.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Kathrin is coming this weekend!  .... _unless the weather decides she shouldn't make it yet again. _


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I see a little blue in the sky.  

Elin, have a great visit with Kathrin!


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Kathrin is coming this weekend!  .... _unless the weather decides she shouldn't make it yet again. _



stupid weather better let her come!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

She made it!






And the only weather we have to contend with is the possibility of SNOW here in Virginia tomorrow!?!?


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> She made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only weather we have to contend with is the possibility of SNOW here in Virginia tomorrow!?!?



YAY! Glad she finally got to come home. And that weather deemed it allowable the time.

We've got snow forecast for today too - 2-5 inches too. Blech!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> She made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only weather we have to contend with is the possibility of SNOW here in Virginia tomorrow!?!?



Fabulous.  Enjoy every second of your visit.  I'm sure that Bob is excited too


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> She made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only weather we have to contend with is the possibility of SNOW here in Virginia tomorrow!?!?




So glad she made it!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tink2020 said:


> Hello, strangers!  I stopped in to ask a question on the photography board and couldn't leave without saying hello.



LOVE this picture..i cannot believe how big the girls are getting



Tinkaroo said:


> Hi, DDA,
> 
> Long, long, long time no talk!


So good to hear from you!


----------



## my3princes

Busy day for us.  Hunter was in the school play this year.  They did Charlie and the Chocolate factory.  Hunter was James, one of Charlie's school friends as well as a squirrel (the play has squirrels instead of geese).  There was a performance for the school yesterday and public performances last night, this afternoon and tonight.  They were also having a bake sale during intermission to help fund the performances.  I made 2 dozen cupcakes on Thursday for it.  I was busy with Lacrosse yesterday so I couldn't see it or help out.  My parents and my great aunt and uncle went last night.  They raved about how good it was.  Today when I dropped Hunter off I went in and offered to help.  I ended up doing hair and makeup for the first performance then realized that we would have no food for tonight's intermission so I came home and baked for 3 1/2 hours.  I made chocolate cupcakes, whole wheat raspberry flavored cupcakes both with a raspberry flavored homemade frosting as well as brownies in mini muffin tins with the same frosting.  I bought those in for the evening performance and helped again with hair and makeup before sitting down to enjoy the show.  They did a fantastic job


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

Hunter looks great, Deb!  Isn't amazing how great middle and high school plays can be?  You have been very busy.

Elin, I'm so glad that you had a weekend with both of your girls!

Not too much happening around here this weekend, and yet it has gone by too fast.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Here is how our lovely downtown looked yesterday afternoon:






And here is the view from my front door this morning:






Guess which one I like better....


----------



## tinker1bell

We were lucky and did not get snow.  Not sure about Tuesday!!!

Stephanie took me to Longwood Gardens yesterday and I took over 100 pictures.  They had orchids on display and they were just beautiful.  

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/tinker1bell/Pics at Longwood Gar4dens/


----------



## Disney Yooper

For those that haven't heard, my mother-in-law went on the next step of her journey on Wednesday.  Though we are going to miss her terribly, we are happy that she is with her beloved husband and no longer stuck in a body that is failing.  The church memorial service is next Saturday in Eagle River.  She did not want anything to do with a funeral home - made us all promise.  We are trying to make sure her wishes are followed.


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> For those that haven't heard, my mother-in-law went on the next step of her journey on Wednesday.  Though we are going to miss her terribly, we are happy that she is with her beloved husband and no longer stuck in a body that is failing.  The church memorial service is next Saturday in Eagle River.  She did not want anything to do with a funeral home - made us all promise.  We are trying to make sure her wishes are followed.



  Even though you know she is in a better place I know it is still painful for you all, Vicki.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We had a great, but way-too-short weekend with Kathrin.


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We had a great, but way-too-short weekend with Kathrin.



 That's wonderful!  I loved the picture of her arrival.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Ok, has anyone ever heard of this?  My sister-in-law is bringing her new boyfriend and two friends up for the memorial service and they will be staying at mom's house.  Chuck & I and our girls were also planning to stay there.  Does that seem strange to you?  These are strangers to us.  My MIL & FIL did love to have people over.  The more the merrier.  But for a memorial service for the matriarch of the family?  I'm trying to just go with the flow and if it doesn't bother Chuck, I just want to go with it but it is typical for my SIL - not to consider the feelings of others involved.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> Ok, has anyone ever heard of this?  My sister-in-law is bringing her new boyfriend and two friends up for the memorial service and they will be staying at mom's house.  Chuck & I and our girls were also planning to stay there.  Does that seem strange to you?  These are strangers to us.  My MIL & FIL did love to have people over.  The more the merrier.  But for a memorial service for the matriarch of the family?  I'm trying to just go with the flow and if it doesn't bother Chuck, I just want to go with it but it is typical for my SIL - not to consider the feelings of others involved.



If it makes you uncomfortable can you bring your camper and park it in the inlaws yard?


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> Ok, has anyone ever heard of this?  My sister-in-law is bringing her new boyfriend and two friends up for the memorial service and they will be staying at mom's house.  Chuck & I and our girls were also planning to stay there.  Does that seem strange to you?  These are strangers to us.  My MIL & FIL did love to have people over.  The more the merrier.  But for a memorial service for the matriarch of the family?  I'm trying to just go with the flow and if it doesn't bother Chuck, I just want to go with it but it is typical for my SIL - not to consider the feelings of others involved.



It seems a bit odd to me too, Vicki.  That being said... life is too short.  Your SIL is not going to change.  You know that.  So.... let it go (I know you will) and just be there for Chuck and the girls.  Stay where you are comfortable.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## marcij

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We had a great, but way-too-short weekend with Kathrin.



I'm so glad.  I bet it was therapeutic (and fun!) for you all.  



Disney Yooper said:


> Ok, has anyone ever heard of this?  My sister-in-law is bringing her new boyfriend and two friends up for the memorial service and they will be staying at mom's house.  Chuck & I and our girls were also planning to stay there.  Does that seem strange to you?  These are strangers to us.  My MIL & FIL did love to have people over.  The more the merrier.  But for a memorial service for the matriarch of the family?  I'm trying to just go with the flow and if it doesn't bother Chuck, I just want to go with it but it is typical for my SIL - not to consider the feelings of others involved.



That does seem odd.  Elin had good advice as usual.  I hope that the service goes as well as it can.

Deb -- any news on the job front yet?  I hope you hear terrific news soon.  And, everyone else currently looking as well!


----------



## my3princes

It's been a whirlwind 24 hours.  I had the interview yesterday morning which went well.  I worked at the restaurant last night and the friend that has helped me get the interview at the oil company was in.  He was under the impression that they were going to hire me and was surprised that I hadn't heard yet.  Another gentleman came in that manages the big warehouse that my last company operated out of.  I had stopped by his office the day I was laid off and told him to keep me in mind if any jobs came up.  Well last night he asked me to email my resume to him as he may have a job opening at the end of the week.

Fast forward to an hour ago...The Oil Company called to offer me the dispatch job.  The pay was lower than my last job and she wasn't sure of the insurance cost so she is going to see if she can up the offer and get insurance details.  That job would start April 7 (on a friday )  It starts with 2 weeks vacation, 5 sick days and 3 personal days as well as discounts on fuel oil etc.  Hopefully she can up the offer by at least a dollar per hour and the insurance doesn't cost too much.  she said she'd get back to me by Thursday.  Hopefully I'll know better what's going on in the other 2 positions by then 

At least I feel like things are finally looking up.

Of course Nick is home sick today and I'm fighting it too, but nothing I can't deal with.


----------



## Glynis

Vicki - I have never heard of such gall, and I, for one, would be uncomfortable staying in the family home at such a time.  However, Elin said it best, she's not going to change.  Try to let things roll off your back, and be there for Chuck.

Deb - Sounds like things are really picking up for you.  Crossing my fingers that the job offer becomes one that would be worthwhile to take!  Good luck!!  Hope that both you and Nick feel better soon.  

Life moves on swiftly here.  Alan was told he'd be flying to China next month to shadow Ambassador Huntsman (our former governor), as he wraps up his appointment, and comes back to the states.  However, after planning for about a week, Alan was told that he wouldn't be going.  They're going to send a photographer that speaks Chinese.  He was pretty bummed about it!  Today I got a call from him that they are sending him to New York City to do some behind the scenes at NBC.  It's not China, but he'll still have a great time!  The reporter he's going with is a lot of fun, so I know that they will enjoy themselves.  I wish that I could go with them, but that's the kids Spring Break, and I had already promised them a trip, so that's that!


----------



## tmfranlk

Vicki - I hope things go as smoothly as possible this weekend. Hugs to you all!

Deb - Good luck on the job fronts. Sounds like some promising possibilities.


----------



## tmfranlk

If you all could keep my friends Debbie and Dave and their family in your prayers, I would really appreciate it! As a teen/college students Debbie was always there for me as a mentor of sorts at church. I also babysat for their kids a number of times. Since I've moved back to StL they've gone out of their way to include me in dinners/outings they've hosted for their Sunday school class, etc. Today I learned that one of their daughters, probably my "favorite" in my babysitting days, committed suicide yesterday or today. My heart is sick and just aches for all of them. They are such a loving family. If I recall, this daughter had suffered from some issues - health and/or depression, I was never quite sure what exactly - but last I had heard she was doing better. Any prayers you could send on their behalf would be much appreciated, I know. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Continued good luck Deb!!!


----------



## mommykds

All ok here.  The kids have their spring break this week.  A bit early for me since it's not anywhere near Easter.  So far we have had 2 sleepovers & lots of movies.  Kids are having a great time.  

We've got triple berry & chocolate muffins in the oven & the house smells wonderful.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mommykds

tmfranlk said:


> If you all could keep my friends Debbie and Dave and their family in your prayers, I would really appreciate it! As a teen/college students Debbie was always there for me as a mentor of sorts at church. I also babysat for their kids a number of times. Since I've moved back to StL they've gone out of their way to include me in dinners/outings they've hosted for their Sunday school class, etc. Today I learned that one of their daughters, probably my "favorite" in my babysitting days, committed suicide yesterday or today. My heart is sick and just aches for all of them. They are such a loving family. If I recall, this daughter had suffered from some issues - health and/or depression, I was never quite sure what exactly - but last I had heard she was doing better. Any prayers you could send on their behalf would be much appreciated, I know. Thanks everyone.



Tia,
That is just heartbreaking, I am so sorry.  Prayers to you & your friends.


----------



## my3princes

tmfranlk said:


> If you all could keep my friends Debbie and Dave and their family in your prayers, I would really appreciate it! As a teen/college students Debbie was always there for me as a mentor of sorts at church. I also babysat for their kids a number of times. Since I've moved back to StL they've gone out of their way to include me in dinners/outings they've hosted for their Sunday school class, etc. Today I learned that one of their daughters, probably my "favorite" in my babysitting days, committed suicide yesterday or today. My heart is sick and just aches for all of them. They are such a loving family. If I recall, this daughter had suffered from some issues - health and/or depression, I was never quite sure what exactly - but last I had heard she was doing better. Any prayers you could send on their behalf would be much appreciated, I know. Thanks everyone.



I cannot imagine the pain that they are in.  Prayers said.


----------



## my3princes

I have some fabulous news.  HR called from the company that offered me a job and they upped the payrate by $1/hour and she sent me the insurance information.  While the insurance will cost me $100/week which is twice what I was paying at my last job, it is still less expensive than Chris' insurance.  It is an HMO plan, but it turns out that all of our current providers are in network so we won't need to make any changes.  Insurance will start on May 1 so we'll have a month with no insurance, but we can always get cobra if we end up needing it.  I will have to change Hunter's MRI, but I'm okay with it.  The company also does a profit share bonus which can be substantial.  401K after 1st year.  I can't see any drawbacks so if any of you do, let me know ASAP.  I must say that I am feeling so much relief, reduced stress, excitement, hope....  I start work next Thursday.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> I have some fabulous news.  HR called from the company that offered me a job and they upped the payrate by $1/hour and she sent me the insurance information.  While the insurance will cost me $100/week which is twice what I was paying at my last job, it is still less expensive than Chris' insurance.  It is an HMO plan, but it turns out that all of our current providers are in network so we won't need to make any changes.  Insurance will start on May 1 so we'll have a month with no insurance, but we can always get cobra if we end up needing it.  I will have to change Hunter's MRI, but I'm okay with it.  The company also does a profit share bonus which can be substantial.  401K after 1st year.  I can't see any drawbacks so if any of you do, let me know ASAP.  I must say that I am feeling so much relief, reduced stress, excitement, hope....  I start work next Thursday.



Sounds like great news, Deb!! Congrats!


----------



## Glynis

tmfranlk said:


> If you all could keep my friends Debbie and Dave and their family in your prayers, I would really appreciate it! As a teen/college students Debbie was always there for me as a mentor of sorts at church. I also babysat for their kids a number of times. Since I've moved back to StL they've gone out of their way to include me in dinners/outings they've hosted for their Sunday school class, etc. Today I learned that one of their daughters, probably my "favorite" in my babysitting days, committed suicide yesterday or today. My heart is sick and just aches for all of them. They are such a loving family. If I recall, this daughter had suffered from some issues - health and/or depression, I was never quite sure what exactly - but last I had heard she was doing better. Any prayers you could send on their behalf would be much appreciated, I know. Thanks everyone.



Oh, Tia!  That's horrible!  I'm so sorry for everyone!  Prayers for Debbie and Dave!


----------



## Glynis

Deb - Congrats on the job!!!  You sound really excited about this one.  I am so happy it all worked out for you!  How is Nick feeling today?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Congrats Deb!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tia - that is so sad.  

Deb - GREAT news!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

A quick update on Bob... He has pneumonia again and is back on an antibiotic IV.  This means all his therapies and the swallow evaluation are on hold at least until tomorrow.


----------



## tinknme

Tia prayers for the family 

Deb congratulations 

Elin sorry to hear therapy is on hold for Bob, continued good thought


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Hope Bob's faring better today and able to get back to therapies soon.


----------



## tmfranlk

Well after one failed trip to the doctor - I went Mar 29 they said the girls were scheduled for Apr 19 (finally figured out that's what it had been, but we rescheduled guess the lady forgot to hit save or something) - the fit the girls in for check ups yesterday just in case we lose insurance sooner rather than later. Miss Deva is 17lb4oz and 25.74 inches. No wonder she's getting heavy so quickly some days.  We also got her shots all done so she's set until 1yr on that. Hopefully it won't take that long to find a job and get insurance started though! Terra was making me laugh. She kept asking if we were sure she didn't need a shot of some kind. At Deva's 2 week appt she was really mad that we gave her a flu shot so this was a total shock. Figured out that she just really wanted to pick something from the treasure chest! LOL! I told her she could have the toy out of my Happy Meal I was going to get on the way home, not vaccination required.


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> Well after one failed trip to the doctor - I went Mar 29 they said the girls were scheduled for Apr 19 (finally figured out that's what it had been, but we rescheduled guess the lady forgot to hit save or something) - the fit the girls in for check ups yesterday just in case we lose insurance sooner rather than later. Miss Deva is 17lb4oz and 25.74 inches. No wonder she's getting heavy so quickly some days.  We also got her shots all done so she's set until 1yr on that. Hopefully it won't take that long to find a job and get insurance started though! Terra was making me laugh. She kept asking if we were sure she didn't need a shot of some kind. At Deva's 2 week appt she was really mad that we gave her a flu shot so this was a total shock. Figured out that she just really wanted to pick something from the treasure chest! LOL! I told her she could have the toy out of my Happy Meal I was going to get on the way home, not vaccination required.



glad to here Deva is doing so well.  Terra is hilarious.


----------



## tmfranlk

bear74 said:


> glad to here Deva is doing so well.  Terra is hilarious.



Now to start thinking about adding food and what/how I want to do it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Anyone planning any April Fools Day tricks


----------



## ReAnSt

Just stopping in to say hi.  I see that the thread has basically come to a halt.  Was that the April Fool's joke?  

What can I say I haven't been very good about posting either.  

I am doing well.  Getting ready for my quickly approaching trip and I can't wait.

Yesterday I spent some time in Hershey.  I went to Chocolate World, the zoo and the Gardens.  The Gardens were free since it was opening weekend.  Let's just say hardly anything is open since it is so cold.  Last year they said it was 80 degrees and there were lots of things open, opening weekend.  This year not so much.  It was rather chilly and windy.  Traffic was crazy in Hershey, there were lots of spring breakers from all over. Even in the summer traffic is not that bad.

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## bear74

Afternoon DDA,
So we are thinking of postponing our trip till next year.  The twins will be almost two and wont be rear facing in the car seats.  So hopefully they would be easier to keep entertained on the long car trip.


----------



## lovesdumbo

tink2020 said:


> Hello, strangers!  I stopped in to ask a question on the photography board and couldn't leave without saying hello.


Your girls are adorable!  When is your May trip?  I'll be at BWI with a couple of friends 5/11 - 5/19.



PNO4TE said:


>


So glad you had a weekend with both of your girls!  Hope Bob is doing better now.

Terry-enjoyed your phtos of Longwood Gardens!

Vicki-sorry for your loss.  Hope your SIL wasn't too difficult.

Tia-so sorry to read about your friends' loss.


Jennifer-I can understand not wanting a long car ride with infants.  How you read that they are now saying you should keep children rear facing until at least 2?




Work remains crazy & stressful.  I can't wait for May!

I booked our August trip.  DH really didn't want to go for 14 nights.  He wanted 10 so we compromised at 12.  Airfare was crazy but I just can't drive.  I'm hoping the price drops and I can get a credit to use for a future trip.  I signed up on www.yapta.com to be notified if the price drops.


----------



## Tammi67

What are your dates, Bernadette?  And where are you staying?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi67 said:


> What are your dates, Bernadette?  And where are you staying?



BWI 8/17 - 8/29

I can't decided what to do about tickets.  I was going to get APs for everyone.  I'll get an AP in May.  

I'm still hoping to do the 1/2 marathon in Jan and was thinking of taking Joe since his bday is the Tuesday after the marathon.  Dorinda said she'd go with Mary K & I if we do it but she'd have to bring her DH Ralph.  Ralph wouldn't do the marathon so I was thinking Joe could stay with him.  

Then I was thinking of taking Emma for my bday in May 2012.  

And I was thinking we could go next summer before the APs expire.  But if this year's discounts are any indication of what they might be next summer I would actually save more by going late August on room discount than I would on APs.  And I am thinking maybe we'd do the family suite at Animation Suites next summer and value season starts mid August at the values.  Plus Lizzy is giving me a hard time about wanting to go elsewhere.  I really think it is just the influence of her best friend who travels the world. Once I booked August she was genuinely VERY excited about it.

So since we're going for 13 days in August I don't know if I should go ahead and buy all APs or just buy 10 day passes and not go to the parks arrival & departure day and take one day off.  

Maybe I should get APs for Joe & Emma and 10 day tickets for DH & Lizzy.  I guess I could also get 10 day passes for all of them and get Joe & Emma APs if/when I take them in Jan/May and use them for late August.


Back to the marathon planning....I went to a specialty store today and got fitted for new sneakers.  Joe went with me and we stopped at the high school track on the way home.  He ran a 1/4 mile in 2 min 8 sec in crocs and slowing down to say hi to a classmate who was there.  I tried to walk at a fast pace but could NOT do a 16 minute mile.  I was 4min 40 sec on the first 1/4; 4 min 10 sec on the 2nd and close to 4 min 40 on the last 2. I was right at 18 min for the mile.  You need to maintain a 16 min mile for the marathon.  Maybe 18 isn't so bad for pretty much starting from scratch but I was really trying and I couldn't do that pace for 13 miles.  I guess I better start really training.  I've got 9 months to do it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I am also sad to see this thread get slimmer and slimmer.   It seems our lives have taken us all elsewhere right now.  We can keep it going in hopes that we can return when things calm down or change for everyone.


----------



## Glynis

Don't close the thread!!!  I know I don't post much (mostly cuz there's nothing going on with me), but I'd hate to lose contact!!!!

I do read every day, and try to keep up.  Things are just so bad here at home, that I don't want to bum everyone out.

Elin - How is Bob's pneumonia?  I hope he can re-start the therapies, soon!

Tia - Sounds like the girls are growing by leaps and bounds.  

Jennifer - How are your girls doing?  

Money trouble are at the heart of our lives, right now.  Alan's hours have been cut back so his salary is not the best.  He's still waiting to hear if he was accepted into graduate school, but he doesn't have a good feeling about it.

I don't know if I ever told you that I stopped doing the medical coding.  It was so stressful that I was not a healthy person.  I began making myself sick, and was vomiting up blood, so we decided that it would not be a good thing!  So, I'm back to looking for something I can do from home.  Any ideas?

The kids are all doing well, and we're trying to keep them "in the dark" as much as possible regarding our finances.  Just seems like we can never pull ahead!  Grrr!


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> Don't close the thread!!!  I know I don't post much (mostly cuz there's nothing going on with me), but I'd hate to lose contact!!!!
> 
> I do read every day, and try to keep up.  Things are just so bad here at home, that I don't want to bum everyone out.
> 
> Elin - How is Bob's pneumonia?  I hope he can re-start the therapies, soon!
> 
> Tia - Sounds like the girls are growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Jennifer - How are your girls doing?
> 
> Money trouble are at the heart of our lives, right now.  Alan's hours have been cut back so his salary is not the best.  He's still waiting to hear if he was accepted into graduate school, but he doesn't have a good feeling about it.
> 
> I don't know if I ever told you that I stopped doing the medical coding.  It was so stressful that I was not a healthy person.  I began making myself sick, and was vomiting up blood, so we decided that it would not be a good thing!  So, I'm back to looking for something I can do from home.  Any ideas?
> 
> The kids are all doing well, and we're trying to keep them "in the dark" as much as possible regarding our finances.  Just seems like we can never pull ahead!  Grrr!



Boy howdy do I know that feeling!! You have a step up on me though. You have a good man!!

I am also reading along but not posting because right now it's a bunch of hooey going on in my life, both at Target and everywhere else. This weekend was the worst and while I hope it will get better if anybody knows of any jobs other than exotic dancer (the ankle messed with my dancing skills) can you pass it along? 

Jim tried to do his passive aggressive control thing with the tax refund (which was sizable) and I was so proud of myself I didn't bite.  That meeting for the bankruptcy that I just HAD to be there for in January and got rescheduled twice? I was on the phone for 2 minutes and 47 seconds for it. Yup, that would have worked out to $500+ a minute for me to go to Colorado.

I did find a great place to get a cheap, but good, weekly reflexology foot massage. (Right across from Cheeseburger in Paradise, Robyn) and as we were leaving last week I told my mom, "I am such a penny pincher, I can pinch a penny and get a nickel in change" Abi had to get her skills to make people laugh somewhere!!

Cassidy will be coming out for 3 weeks as soon as school gets out. Literally, the night Abi gets out of school. So we will miss all birthdays but we will get to see her!!


----------



## Glynis

babytrees said:


> Cassidy will be coming out for 3 weeks as soon as school gets out. Literally, the night Abi gets out of school. So we will miss all birthdays but we will get to see her!!



Birthdays can be celebrated any time!  I think you should celebrate the birthdays one night, being together again, another night, the fact that you are all 3 strong women, yet another night... you get the idea!  There's so much to celebrate!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Im here reading everyday too..I will really try to start posting more ..I tend to forget since its just so easy to post on facebook.

All is going well here. The house is starting to look like a house! A lot of the furniture is in, the painting is done, some of the appliances are in.  Im going to get a new counter top next week! I have started bringing things over...I think I sent my new address to everyone, but I have a feeling I missed someone and not sure who. If I didnt send it to you, and you want it, please PM me


----------



## mommykds

I am here too, reading along.  Not too much to report.  Life is pretty busy but status quo.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Things are going fine for Chuck, I & the girls.  

Katrina is engaged to her long time boyfriend Pete.  They are trying to decide whether they just want to have a small ceremony somewhere.  Pete graduated with his bachelors a year ago.  He is just now getting serious about finding a job so has had interviews in Milwaukee & Chicago.  She has her life on hold until he gets a permanent job and she knows where they are going to live.

The funeral service for Chuck's mom was nice. It was a little difficult as she didn't look like herself at all.  We then hung out at her house for a couple of hours looking at pictures and reminiscing before heading home.  It was quite obvious that his brother & sister have not had any kind of serious talks with them for years.  So many things they didn't know.  I'm glad that she & I finally found our way to understanding.  It took us a couple of years but it was worth it.  She was a classy lady who taught me a lot.

Becky gets her associates degree in May.  She is trying to decide whether she wants to start her bachelors right away or not.  She works for Shopko (similar to a Kmart but based out of Wisconsing).  Her management is after her to go into management and are training her for that.  

Chuck & I are remodeling the house.  We are putting in wood laminate flooring in our dining, kitching & living room.  It is one big room with a vaulted ceiling.  We painted our bedroom walls a couple of week-ends ago. This is big stuff for us.  We have always had white walls.  We also chose the colors for the walls in the dining, kitchen and living room.  We are going to enclose the front porch and make a sun room out of it.  

Chuck's business is going extremely well.  I'm so happy for him.  My job is going ok.  I remind myself daily that everyone that wants a job has one so far in our division.  I count that as a good day.  It might not be the jobs we signed up for but it is a job.  

I miss all of you.  Hope all is going well with everyone.  Chuck & I are not going to Disney this spring.  We have decided to spend the money on the house instead.  I'm enjoying it as it all comes together.  We are planning our December trip though!  I can't wait.  It will be so much fun!


----------



## tinker1bell

I am here reading every day too!!!   

Just found out that I won a two day trip from Kingdom Magic tours.  Not sure what to do since I don't have plans to go to DW this year.  I am waiting for a call from them.


----------



## bethbuchall

I am still here reading along, too!  There just isn't much to report on right now.  I feel like I sound like a broken record: bathroom work *still* going on, weather *still* not spring-like, busy kids, busy preschool, etc., etc.

I am getting really tired of the time these bathroom remodels are taking.  I feel like there is always someone who stinks of cigarette smoke in my house (no, they don't smoke in the house, but the scent definitely clings to clothes) and that the house is a disorganized mess of tools and supplies (not that my house is ever neat and organized...need to work on that).  I never realized how much we used two bathrooms until we only had one.  I feel guilty complaining about it, though, because we are so lucky to have two bathrooms and to be able to have the work done on them.

Laura has a bad cold right now, and the rest of us have slightly more mild colds.  We don't get sick often and aren't very patient patients.

Some exciting news: Laura has made her college decision!  She will be going to SUNY-Environmental Science and Forestry in Syracuse.  It's the same school that Matthew is at, so they will both be in the same direction and have the same break schedules, so that is great for me.  It really does seem the perfect fit for her as is did him, so that is good for her.  She is taking Environmental Resources Engineering which is similar to civil engineering with an environmental focus.  (A little brag: she was accepted into all six colleges that she applied to and into the honors programs of five of them.)

I do like reading and keep up with all of you here, and I do keep you in my thoughts and prayers even when I'm not posting.  I will try to be more regular in my posting even if it's just to say that nothing new is happening in our lives.

 to all my DDA friends that need it!  I am sorry to read about the hard times, but I know that you will all come through, because you are all so strong.


----------



## Glynis

Disney Yooper said:


> Things are going fine for Chuck, I & the girls.
> 
> *Katrina is engaged to her long time boyfriend Pete.*  They are trying to decide whether they just want to have a small ceremony somewhere.  Pete graduated with his bachelors a year ago.  He is just now getting serious about finding a job so has had interviews in Milwaukee & Chicago.  She has her life on hold until he gets a permanent job and she knows where they are going to live.
> 
> The funeral service for Chuck's mom was nice. It was a little difficult as she didn't look like herself at all.  We then hung out at her house for a couple of hours looking at pictures and reminiscing before heading home.  It was quite obvious that his brother & sister have not had any kind of serious talks with them for years.  So many things they didn't know.  I'm glad that she & I finally found our way to understanding.  It took us a couple of years but it was worth it.  She was a classy lady who taught me a lot.
> 
> Becky gets her associates degree in May.  She is trying to decide whether she wants to start her bachelors right away or not.  She works for Shopko (similar to a Kmart but based out of Wisconsing).  Her management is after her to go into management and are training her for that.
> 
> Chuck & I are remodeling the house.  We are putting in wood laminate flooring in our dining, kitching & living room.  It is one big room with a vaulted ceiling.  We painted our bedroom walls a couple of week-ends ago. This is big stuff for us.  We have always had white walls.  We also chose the colors for the walls in the dining, kitchen and living room.  We are going to enclose the front porch and make a sun room out of it.
> 
> Chuck's business is going extremely well.  I'm so happy for him.  My job is going ok.  I remind myself daily that everyone that wants a job has one so far in our division.  I count that as a good day.  It might not be the jobs we signed up for but it is a job.
> 
> I miss all of you.  Hope all is going well with everyone.  Chuck & I are not going to Disney this spring.  We have decided to spend the money on the house instead.  I'm enjoying it as it all comes together.  We are planning our December trip though!  I can't wait.  It will be so much fun!



Congrats on the engagement!!!  That's really exciting... I hope?

I'm glad the service for your MIL went well.  It's always hard!  We are anticipating a trip to Boise, ID in the next 6-8 months for the funeral of my SIL.  She was diagnosed with stomach cancer, did some chemo and then found out it had spread to her bones.  Now, hospice is working with them.  6 months is optimistic.  I dread this funeral!  We never met any of her family (their choice), but we really want to be there for my BIL, Mike.  I hope I can have as good an attitude as you have!

I'm jealous of your home remodel!  I would love to be able to do some stuff around here, but money won't let us.  So, I dream, and plan, and hope.

One bright spot is our trip to DL with my Dad in August!  I keep holding on to that!  Every spare cent I find, I funnel into our fund for that trip.  We only have to pay for our meals and souvenirs.  The kids have been saving up their birthday money, etc., so that helps.


----------



## Glynis

bethbuchall said:


> I am still here reading along, too!  There just isn't much to report on right now.  I feel like I sound like a broken record: bathroom work *still* going on, weather *still* not spring-like, busy kids, busy preschool, etc., etc.
> 
> I am getting really tired of the time these bathroom remodels are taking.  I feel like there is always someone who stinks of cigarette smoke in my house (no, they don't smoke in the house, but the scent definitely clings to clothes) and that the house is a disorganized mess of tools and supplies (not that my house is ever neat and organized...need to work on that).  I never realized how much we used two bathrooms until we only had one.  I feel guilty complaining about it, though, because we are so lucky to have two bathrooms and to be able to have the work done on them.
> 
> Laura has a bad cold right now, and the rest of us have slightly more mild colds.  We don't get sick often and aren't very patient patients.
> 
> Some exciting news: Laura has made her college decision!  She will be going to SUNY-Environmental Science and Forestry in Syracuse.  It's the same school that Matthew is at, so they will both be in the same direction and have the same break schedules, so that is great for me.  It really does seem the perfect fit for her as is did him, so that is good for her.  She is taking Environmental Resources Engineering which is similar to civil engineering with an environmental focus.  (A little brag: she was accepted into all six colleges that she applied to and into the honors programs of five of them.)
> 
> I do like reading and keep up with all of you here, and I do keep you in my thoughts and prayers even when I'm not posting.  I will try to be more regular in my posting even if it's just to say that nothing new is happening in our lives.
> 
> to all my DDA friends that need it!  I am sorry to read about the hard times, but I know that you will all come through, because you are all so strong.



Way to go, Laura!!!  My brother and his wife lived in Syracuse for a couple of years, and have just moved to Oswego.  It's beautiful country!!!


----------



## babytrees

tinker1bell said:


> I am here reading every day too!!!
> 
> Just found out that I won a two day trip from Kingdom Magic tours.  Not sure what to do since I don't have plans to go to DW this year.  I am waiting for a call from them.



That is great!!

Vicki- congratulations on the upcoming nuptials.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Don't close the thread!!!  I know I don't post much (mostly cuz there's nothing going on with me), but I'd hate to lose contact!!!!
> 
> I do read every day, and try to keep up.  Things are just so bad here at home, that I don't want to bum everyone out.
> 
> Elin - How is Bob's pneumonia?  I hope he can re-start the therapies, soon!
> 
> Tia - Sounds like the girls are growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Jennifer - How are your girls doing?
> 
> Money trouble are at the heart of our lives, right now.  Alan's hours have been cut back so his salary is not the best.  He's still waiting to hear if he was accepted into graduate school, but he doesn't have a good feeling about it.
> 
> I don't know if I ever told you that I stopped doing the medical coding.  It was so stressful that I was not a healthy person.  I began making myself sick, and was vomiting up blood, so we decided that it would not be a good thing!  So, I'm back to looking for something I can do from home.  Any ideas?
> 
> The kids are all doing well, and we're trying to keep them "in the dark" as much as possible regarding our finances.  Just seems like we can never pull ahead!  Grrr!



I'm sorry that finances aren't great, but I think that is the way that it is for most of us right now.  Have you thought about taking an evening job.  I won't lie, it is tough being away from the kids, but it is an opportunity for me to make some money without needing a daycare provider.  You can actually make decent money being a waitress or bartender.  Not your ideal job (nor mine), but it does help pay the bills.



babytrees said:


> Boy howdy do I know that feeling!! You have a step up on me though. You have a good man!!
> 
> I am also reading along but not posting because right now it's a bunch of hooey going on in my life, both at Target and everywhere else. This weekend was the worst and while I hope it will get better if anybody knows of any jobs other than exotic dancer (the ankle messed with my dancing skills) can you pass it along?
> 
> Jim tried to do his passive aggressive control thing with the tax refund (which was sizable) and I was so proud of myself I didn't bite.  That meeting for the bankruptcy that I just HAD to be there for in January and got rescheduled twice? I was on the phone for 2 minutes and 47 seconds for it. Yup, that would have worked out to $500+ a minute for me to go to Colorado.
> 
> I did find a great place to get a cheap, but good, weekly reflexology foot massage. (Right across from Cheeseburger in Paradise, Robyn) and as we were leaving last week I told my mom, "I am such a penny pincher, I can pinch a penny and get a nickel in change" Abi had to get her skills to make people laugh somewhere!!
> 
> Cassidy will be coming out for 3 weeks as soon as school gets out. Literally, the night Abi gets out of school. So we will miss all birthdays but we will get to see her!!



for you being to spend 3 weeks together.  I know that you aren't very happy at Target.  If you really want a new job I suggest putting out as many resumes as you can, apply for things that you may not think you're qualified for, maybe things that are not as great as your previous jobs and definitely think outside the box.  I know that I had out over 40 resumes in a 4 week period.  I never thought that I'd be a dispatcher for an oil company, but the job actually sounds interesting and busy.  It is a decent paycheck with good insurance and other benefits.  Good luck with the ongoing job hunt.




Disney Yooper said:


> Things are going fine for Chuck, I & the girls.
> 
> Katrina is engaged to her long time boyfriend Pete.  They are trying to decide whether they just want to have a small ceremony somewhere.  Pete graduated with his bachelors a year ago.  He is just now getting serious about finding a job so has had interviews in Milwaukee & Chicago.  She has her life on hold until he gets a permanent job and she knows where they are going to live.
> 
> The funeral service for Chuck's mom was nice. It was a little difficult as she didn't look like herself at all.  We then hung out at her house for a couple of hours looking at pictures and reminiscing before heading home.  It was quite obvious that his brother & sister have not had any kind of serious talks with them for years.  So many things they didn't know.  I'm glad that she & I finally found our way to understanding.  It took us a couple of years but it was worth it.  She was a classy lady who taught me a lot.
> 
> Becky gets her associates degree in May.  She is trying to decide whether she wants to start her bachelors right away or not.  She works for Shopko (similar to a Kmart but based out of Wisconsing).  Her management is after her to go into management and are training her for that.
> 
> Chuck & I are remodeling the house.  We are putting in wood laminate flooring in our dining, kitching & living room.  It is one big room with a vaulted ceiling.  We painted our bedroom walls a couple of week-ends ago. This is big stuff for us.  We have always had white walls.  We also chose the colors for the walls in the dining, kitchen and living room.  We are going to enclose the front porch and make a sun room out of it.
> 
> Chuck's business is going extremely well.  I'm so happy for him.  My job is going ok.  I remind myself daily that everyone that wants a job has one so far in our division.  I count that as a good day.  It might not be the jobs we signed up for but it is a job.
> 
> I miss all of you.  Hope all is going well with everyone.  Chuck & I are not going to Disney this spring.  We have decided to spend the money on the house instead.  I'm enjoying it as it all comes together.  We are planning our December trip though!  I can't wait.  It will be so much fun!



Give Katrina our congratulations
I'm glad that you and Chuck are making progress on your home improvement projects.  It always feels wonderful getting projects done.  I have a few more that I had hoped to finish during my layoff, but I found myself busy with the kids, job hunting and frankly depressed and unmotivated in my free time.  



tinker1bell said:


> I am here reading every day too!!!
> 
> Just found out that I won a two day trip from Kingdom Magic tours.  Not sure what to do since I don't have plans to go to DW this year.  I am waiting for a call from them.



Congratulations!!  That is so exciting.


----------



## my3princes

My day was a calmity of errors.  Colby was home sick, Nick lost his wallet, Chris had to shuffle kids around all night due to illness and varied sports schedules.  I worked tonight and that had it's own set of problems (none of which were my fault).  I'm just happy to say that the day is over   I suspect that Colby will still be home tomorrow as he has quite a cold and cough tonight. 

I have lots that I wanted to get done before I start my new job on Thursday, but the world won't end if I don't get to any of it.  I need to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I am running late this morning but will stop back later.

Have a great day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

How nice to hear from so many in the past 24 hours.  

We all need to remember that one of the reasons we have been together so long is that we have supported one another through good times and bad.  If "life" takes you away, you know we will all be here when you can get back.  If you don't want to talk about things that haven't changed just say good morning.  I take that route many days.  There is only so much I can say about Bob's progress and how the girls and I are doing, you know?!? 

Briefly:  Bob is being treated with a very strong pair of antibiotics for the pneumonia.  There was a new chest x-ray ordered yesterday but I don't know the outcome of that yet.  His physical therapy is going well; they wore him out yesterday.  When I stopped at lunchtime with clean clothes I found him sound asleep in his bed.  I mean out cold!  They have put a brace in his left shoe to help with his ataxia (lack of coordination on that side of his body, mainly his leg) and it's effect on walking. Speech therapy has been ongoing and we notice some small improvement in his voice quality.  His swallow evaluation has been rescheduled for Wednesday at 12:30 and I plan to be there so I know what we are up against. I think there has been improvement there too, but I don't know how much or if it is sufficient to allow him to take anything by mouth.  Occupational therapy has been his strongest improvement.  He can transfer himself in and out of his wheelchair, use the bathroom, take a shower and dress himself.  They are now spending lots of time learning how to maneuver in the wheelchair.  The plan is to send him home in the chair for a bit and continue to work toward walking with a walker and cane and wherever he can progress from there.  

I continue to teach full time.  We need the money, frankly.  We are doing OK right now, but I have great fears when summer comes.  My salary is cut by 75% over the months of June-August and we cannot live on what I bring home then.  Let's hope that something changes or I will also be looking for a second job.  Kristin is still dealing with the ramifications of the bank robbery in November and is dealing with them professionally now.  Kathrin is planning a trip to Europe for her birthday in October and has been helping out with things I don't have time to deal with.  I am so glad to have them both in my life.

The biggest lessons that I have learned from all of this are good ones.  No matter how much you have saved it will never be enough.  Live every day as if it is your last.  Tell people how much they mean to you, even if it seems corny at the time.

Thanks for letting me ramble, my friends.  You all are a wonderful oasis for me.  Thanks for being here.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - I have considered taking an evening job.  But, there are a whole new set of problems with that!  First, Alan doesn't get home until 8:00, and while Katie is very responsible, she just can't do dinner, homework, baths, and bedtime every night.  That's not fair to her and her schoolwork.  Second, we live in such a small town, there's only 2 businesses here.  They are both gas stations.  In order to get to a town where there are restaurants/grocery stores, etc., I'd have to drive 25 miles.  That doesn't give much of a chance for a full slate of hours.  Third, the town we live closest to is a university town, and businesses would rather give their jobs to students, who don't require more than minimum wage.   Alan and I have talked it all out, and with gas prices the way they are, it would not be cost effective for me to drive that far for work every night, just for 2 or 3 hours.

I have decided to try to work with the schools on some tutoring during the summer and in the after school hours.  I'm hoping to take my contact information to the middle and high schools in our area, and see what students they can refer me to.  Any kids who can get to my house, I'll take!

Elin - Sounds like Bob is doing quite well with his therapy!  Good for him!  I'll keep my fingers crossed on the swallow test!  I'm so glad that your girls are close (ish) by for moral support!  

Well, I made a big mistake this morning!  We always get up at 6:30 to read scriptures together as a family.  This morning, I dragged myself out of bed when my clock said 6:15, made oatmeal for breakfast, then woke everyone up.  The kids were so tired, and it was almost impossible to get Alan up.  Finally, we were all gathered, and we read together.  As everyone was sitting around the table, Katie looked at the clock, and said, "Mom, does that clock say 6:00 or 7:00?"  I looked and about dropped the pot of oatmeal, as I realized that it was 6:00!  Apparently, Timothy must have pushed some buttons on my alarm clock and moved it an hour ahead!  Little monster!  So, everyone decided to go back to bed for another hour.  Except me!  Once I'm up, that's it!  I'll crash when Timothy goes down for a nap.  I don't think anyone will let me live this one down!

Have a great day, all!


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Deb - I have considered taking an evening job.  But, there are a whole new set of problems with that!  First, Alan doesn't get home until 8:00, and while Katie is very responsible, she just can't do dinner, homework, baths, and bedtime every night.  That's not fair to her and her schoolwork.  Second, we live in such a small town, there's only 2 businesses here.  They are both gas stations.  In order to get to a town where there are restaurants/grocery stores, etc., I'd have to drive 25 miles.  That doesn't give much of a chance for a full slate of hours.  Third, the town we live closest to is a university town, and businesses would rather give their jobs to students, who don't require more than minimum wage.   Alan and I have talked it all out, and with gas prices the way they are, it would not be cost effective for me to drive that far for work every night, just for 2 or 3 hours.
> 
> I have decided to try to work with the schools on some tutoring during the summer and in the after school hours.  I'm hoping to take my contact information to the middle and high schools in our area, and see what students they can refer me to.  Any kids who can get to my house, I'll take!
> 
> Elin - Sounds like Bob is doing quite well with his therapy!  Good for him!  I'll keep my fingers crossed on the swallow test!  I'm so glad that your girls are close (ish) by for moral support!
> 
> Well, I made a big mistake this morning!  We always get up at 6:30 to read scriptures together as a family.  This morning, I dragged myself out of bed when my clock said 6:15, made oatmeal for breakfast, then woke everyone up.  The kids were so tired, and it was almost impossible to get Alan up.  Finally, we were all gathered, and we read together.  As everyone was sitting around the table, Katie looked at the clock, and said, "Mom, does that clock say 6:00 or 7:00?"  I looked and about dropped the pot of oatmeal, as I realized that it was 6:00!  Apparently, Timothy must have pushed some buttons on my alarm clock and moved it an hour ahead!  Little monster!  So, everyone decided to go back to bed for another hour.  Except me!  Once I'm up, that's it!  I'll crash when Timothy goes down for a nap.  I don't think anyone will let me live this one down!
> 
> Have a great day, all!



Glynis   That is a tough situation.  I hope that the school can send some kids your way for tutoring.  It certainly gets easier when the kids can look after each other.  My kids will be doing a lot of that now.  Thankfully they are very responsible and help each other when we can't be here.  It doesn't hurt that my DB and DSIL are next door and often someone is home.

Sorry about the clock snafu.  I bet that will throw everyone's day off.


Elin I'm glad to hear that Bob is progressing.  He does have a long road ahead, but seeing progress must make it a bit easier.  Can Bob qualify for SSI disability?  That might help a bit if you could get him qualified


----------



## my3princes

We're struggling with juggling the boys schedules for the next few months.  With me working both jobs and Chris working until 5 we need to make other arrangements to get Nick to practices/games as well as getting Colby to his 5 PM practices.  My parents will help, but we don't want to burden them with transportation issues everyday.  I'm sure we'll get into some sort of routine.  My boss at the restaurant threw me a curve ball last night when he asked me to work an extra night over the next 3 weeks.  He is working 2 extra weeks at his other job (the one that actually pays his bills).  I'm sure that I can do it, but it will make me one tired girl.  Working 8 am - 10 pm 3 days a week as well as 8 - 5 the other 2 and juggling the kids will be interesting.  I am very happy to have both jobs though, it should help us get caught up on bills more quickly.  My goal is to be out of debt other than the truck and mortgage by the end of the year.  Of course that was my goal for last year too   I guess we all have to dream  We only have a few camping trips planned for this summer, so no big vacation expenses to accommodate.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,
We had terrible storms with lightening last night (more like 3-5am this morning) Woke us all up.  I thought a branch had come through the window but thankfully it just sounded like that.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

Nothing new or interesting going on here


----------



## bethbuchall

Bernadette, your trip plans sound great!  You'll be there for my birthday and then again for Laura's birthday.  I really can't wait to see your photos and read about your trips!  Congrats on working on getting ready for the marathon, too!

Jen, it's so exciting that you're new home is almost ready!  That is a lot of work, but I'm sure you are going to love it!

Vicki, your home remodeling projects sound wonderful!  It took a lot to convince my husband to let me paint the living room and dining room something other than white, but I really like it.



tinker1bell said:


> I am here reading every day too!!!
> 
> Just found out that I won a two day trip from Kingdom Magic tours.  Not sure what to do since I don't have plans to go to DW this year.  I am waiting for a call from them.



Congratulations!



Glynis said:


> Way to go, Laura!!!  My brother and his wife lived in Syracuse for a couple of years, and have just moved to Oswego.  It's beautiful country!!!



It feels so good to have that decision done!



my3princes said:


> My day was a calmity of errors.  Colby was home sick, Nick lost his wallet, Chris had to shuffle kids around all night due to illness and varied sports schedules.  I worked tonight and that had it's own set of problems (none of which were my fault).  I'm just happy to say that the day is over   I suspect that Colby will still be home tomorrow as he has quite a cold and cough tonight.
> 
> I have lots that I wanted to get done before I start my new job on Thursday, but the world won't end if I don't get to any of it.  I need to stop and smell the roses.



I hope that Colby feels better soon!  Laura came home early on Friday and then missed yesterday.  She felt that she couldn't miss any more school, so she is there today.  She was having such a hard time sleeping with the congestion, runny nose, and coughing that I bought Nyquil for her.  She told me that it worked too well and that she kept falling back to sleep this morning and practically fell asleep in the shower.  I hope that she is making it through the day today.  She took some Dayquil before school to help with the congestion and coughing.  We don't usually use cold meds, but she was really hit hard this time.



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> How nice to hear from so many in the past 24 hours.
> 
> We all need to remember that one of the reasons we have been together so long is that we have supported one another through good times and bad.  If "life" takes you away, you know we will all be here when you can get back.  If you don't want to talk about things that haven't changed just say good morning.  I take that route many days.  There is only so much I can say about Bob's progress and how the girls and I are doing, you know?!?
> 
> Briefly:  Bob is being treated with a very strong pair of antibiotics for the pneumonia.  There was a new chest x-ray ordered yesterday but I don't know the outcome of that yet.  His physical therapy is going well; they wore him out yesterday.  When I stopped at lunchtime with clean clothes I found him sound asleep in his bed.  I mean out cold!  They have put a brace in his left shoe to help with his ataxia (lack of coordination on that side of his body, mainly his leg) and it's effect on walking. Speech therapy has been ongoing and we notice some small improvement in his voice quality.  His swallow evaluation has been rescheduled for Wednesday at 12:30 and I plan to be there so I know what we are up against. I think there has been improvement there too, but I don't know how much or if it is sufficient to allow him to take anything by mouth.  Occupational therapy has been his strongest improvement.  He can transfer himself in and out of his wheelchair, use the bathroom, take a shower and dress himself.  They are now spending lots of time learning how to maneuver in the wheelchair.  The plan is to send him home in the chair for a bit and continue to work toward walking with a walker and cane and wherever he can progress from there.
> 
> I continue to teach full time.  We need the money, frankly.  We are doing OK right now, but I have great fears when summer comes.  My salary is cut by 75% over the months of June-August and we cannot live on what I bring home then.  Let's hope that something changes or I will also be looking for a second job.  Kristin is still dealing with the ramifications of the bank robbery in November and is dealing with them professionally now.  Kathrin is planning a trip to Europe for her birthday in October and has been helping out with things I don't have time to deal with.  I am so glad to have them both in my life.
> 
> The biggest lessons that I have learned from all of this are good ones.  No matter how much you have saved it will never be enough.  Live every day as if it is your last.  Tell people how much they mean to you, even if it seems corny at the time.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble, my friends.  You all are a wonderful oasis for me.  Thanks for being here.



Elin, you and Bob and the girls remain in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope that the pneumonia clears up soon, and that he continues to progress as quickly as he has been.  I will say a special prayer for the repeat swallow test.  I am sorry to hear that Kristin is still having problems from the robbery (though I certainly understand why), and I hope that she is able to recover soon.  I hope that you can find a way to work the finances, too.

Not too much new here today.  Preschool went very well this morning, and we had fun!  The guys are here working on the bathroom, though they don't seem to be in very good moods.  I am just staying out of the way.  It's snowing (enough said).

Have a great rest of the day, DDA!


----------



## my3princes

Ugh  Colby has now spiked a fever.  He has no energy poor little guy.  The dimetap and delsym has helped with the cough, but he clearly doesn't feel well.  I've been trying to call my boss to see if he plans to be in tonight as I feel guilty having Hunter babysit while I bring Nick to practice, go to work and then Chris has to pick up his glasses then Nick.  Being an adult sucks.


----------



## babytrees

Just spent the day cleaning my room so that Mark's mom could use it this month. I have been delegated to the blow up bed downstairs because I am the last to bed usually. I have all the fun 

It's a little strange to have spring break at Easter time...we don't have any plans.

There are two sicknesses going around work and I don't want either one. I had finally had enough of some of the stuff that was going on at work and had a talk with the Executive LOD (store manager). The next time I worked the soft lines Executive TL (my immediate boss) asked me some questions that I had been asked before (about the morale of softlines and the store in general) by the HR lead...I am pretty sure she was happy that I was the last one she asked the questions to that night because I was diplomatic, but truthful. He also asked me some strange questions. I was the only one he asked these questions. How do I know that? I was the only soft line on the floor and he went immediately into a meeting with Lori (the executive LOD). This was Friday morning when I had already had a bad morning...I really hate that time of the month and stress induced IBS.  So I am a little paranoid about it and not feeling very appreciated. I worked extra time three Saturdays in a row without any recognition. In fact on Sunday...they mentioned an upcoming birthday (not until Thursday) but nothing about me. BLECH!!

Glynis-It's hard to work around kiddos but they are worth it!! Hope there are lots of kids that need tutoring.

Elin-I am hoping that it won't take long for Bob to recover from this setback. I didn't realize your income took such a hit during the summer. I hope that something comes up to make it right. 

Deb-hope Colby feels better quickly!!

I am going to try and make it a habit to say good night here on the thread. I miss the daily contact of my friends.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

What a crazy day in Kindergarten. The kids are just done -its been so long without a day off and they are definitely feeling it. I JUST now got home from work, going to eat dinner then head to the new house. My dishwasher and microwave got installed today..looking good!
Tomorrow is a field trip-I know the kids love field trips but they just make me stress! Then Thursday I have a workshop...Add in report cards and I am just ready for the weekend!


----------



## my3princes

Colby had a fever this afternoon, but he seems a bit better tonight.  I need to call my new boss tomorrow as I'm not sure when I need to be there tomorrow or where exactly to go.  I know that they are still interviewing for other positions so I'm sure it's chaotic.  I am a bit peeved at my restaurant boss tonight.  I called him this afternoon in hopes that he could cover for me tonight as Colby was feverish at 3 PM.  Normally he would be sitting at the bar all night anyway.  Well he had been working on the toilets and couldn't open so I went and got some children's sudafed and nighttime delsym and got those to Chris along with a new thermometer as the battery died in the one we had.  I got to work and opened.  He said that he would be back later and if I needed to leave early, I could.  Well he never came back.   Thankfully Colby was feeling better, but he does not know that.  The good thing is that now I will not feel guilty when I don't take extra shifts or give up shifts to watch the kid's games.  I've always bent over backwards and even given up things that were important to me because this was my job, but I expect that to be give and take after 19 years and I didn't see that tonight.  In a way I feel liberated.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all. I'm here and inching along. It's been a rough week or so for my mental and emotional side. I think the loss of my friend's daughter just shone a little light on my own struggles and is showing me that I can't continue to do it alone all the time. I still don't quite know how to _not_ do it alone, but I'm trying to get there. I doing a little better today, but I think that's also in part to getting through a couple of hurdles on projects I've got. The Scout event I had planned was Saturday so that's over. Then today I met with the old day camp director and my business manager (just having a business manager in place finally was another big hurdle!) and spent 2 hours going through the process of camp, what I need to do, etc. That helped both in that I had adult conversation for once and, better yet, actually have a better idea of what I'm doing for camp.

The girls are doing well, though. Terra is becoming a much bigger help around the house which is a big blessing. Apparently, I just needed a way to really show her what help I needed and she's been all over it since we made a list and she goes through and picks her things for the week. She even picks harder jobs that Rachel half the time!  Deva had her first big girl food this week and loves it. From meal one, she just ate it right up - something I was concerned about after she had such issues with her medicine. Guess it really was just the yucky taste, not the new texture/non-milk issue.

Phil got notice today that the store will close at the end of business on the 17th. He's just starting to get into the job search, but seems to have been invigorated by the actual close date announcement. Hopefully that means he'll do some good looking tomorrow on his day off!

One thing that I hate is that when I'm off kilter I avoid just the places I should be doing for connection, communications and friendship - the DDA and FB. I'll definitely be working on fixing that because your thoughts and friendships are a real blessing in tough times. 

Regardless of how often I check in, I do read at least a few times a week even in the toughtest of times and you all are never far from my mind.


----------



## babytrees

Good Night DDA!!

May you wake up to sunshine!! (whether from Mr. Sun or somebody's sunny disposition!!)


----------



## my3princes

tmfranlk said:


> Hi all. I'm here and inching along. It's been a rough week or so for my mental and emotional side. I think the loss of my friend's daughter just shone a little light on my own struggles and is showing me that I can't continue to do it alone all the time. I still don't quite know how to _not_ do it alone, but I'm trying to get there. I doing a little better today, but I think that's also in part to getting through a couple of hurdles on projects I've got. The Scout event I had planned was Saturday so that's over. Then today I met with the old day camp director and my business manager (just having a business manager in place finally was another big hurdle!) and spent 2 hours going through the process of camp, what I need to do, etc. That helped both in that I had adult conversation for once and, better yet, actually have a better idea of what I'm doing for camp.
> 
> The girls are doing well, though. Terra is becoming a much bigger help around the house which is a big blessing. Apparently, I just needed a way to really show her what help I needed and she's been all over it since we made a list and she goes through and picks her things for the week. She even picks harder jobs that Rachel half the time!  Deva had her first big girl food this week and loves it. From meal one, she just ate it right up - something I was concerned about after she had such issues with her medicine. Guess it really was just the yucky taste, not the new texture/non-milk issue.
> 
> Phil got notice today that the store will close at the end of business on the 17th. He's just starting to get into the job search, but seems to have been invigorated by the actual close date announcement. Hopefully that means he'll do some good looking tomorrow on his day off!
> 
> One thing that I hate is that when I'm off kilter I avoid just the places I should be doing for connection, communications and friendship - the DDA and FB. I'll definitely be working on fixing that because your thoughts and friendships are a real blessing in tough times.
> 
> Regardless of how often I check in, I do read at least a few times a week even in the toughtest of times and you all are never far from my mind.



Tia I'm sorry that your struggling   I've been there myself for a few months and actually had a conversation with Chris last night about the fact that I'm always trying to do everything for everyone and starting tomorrow I simply don't have time to be the personal chauffeur for 3 kids plus 2 jobs, etc etc.  I'm starting to figure out which priorities are important to me and the fact is that I want to be able to attend my kids games and that may mean that I need to give up the job at the restaurant.  I simply can't shuffle everything and since my boss didn't lend a hand last night when Colby was sick I think it really resignated and was an ah ha moment.  I am going to give it a couple of weeks just to see how much I can or can't handle, but my kiddos are only going to be young once.  I hope you can start to figure out a balance for your family too.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, Overachievers... I mean DDA! *

Do you see yourself in that welcome?!?!  What the heck is wrong with all of us that we think we can do it all?  Learn your lessons, ladies, before I did.   Hope your days are terrific and less stressful.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning everyone! 

Back to the dr today for my (now 7 week) migraine.   It started right after Valentine's Day & after all testing they just call it a migraine, take meds & go home..but it still hurts & I get auras many times a week which I used to only get 1 a month or less.  Blah.  

On a good note I have been on weight watchers & doing pretty well on it.  The kids were home on spring break last week & we made 2 trays of brownies, none of which I touched (no way I would stop at one).  We ate out a few times & I made the right choices so I was very happy with my discipline.  Wii fit has also been fun to do & not feel like I am exercising. 

Have a great day DDA!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!!!

Thanks for the reminder, Elin! I'm definitely trying to learn that lesson! And not only learn it this time, but DO something about it.

Deb - Good luck with your decision. I know it's a tough one for you, but I think you're probably right.

Anne Marie - Good luck at the doctor! I hope they can do something to help and figure things out.

I'm off to a morning of kiddos, an afternoon or slightly fewer kiddos and the ever blessed naptime (when I might actually get a shower!  ), and an evening of meetings. Right now, Phil is in with the 2 kids here so far and Deva. I must admit, I'm kind of taking my time getting back in there as long as Deva is doing okay because I'm more than happy to let him experience a bit of my day while I finish up here.  

It is time to run though. Catch you all very soon!


----------



## bethbuchall

Blueeyes101817 said:


> What a crazy day in Kindergarten. The kids are just done -its been so long without a day off and they are definitely feeling it. I JUST now got home from work, going to eat dinner then head to the new house. My dishwasher and microwave got installed today..looking good!
> Tomorrow is a field trip-I know the kids love field trips but they just make me stress! Then Thursday I have a workshop...Add in report cards and I am just ready for the weekend!



I hope that you have a good field trip!  We are all pretty much done here, too, and I can't wait for spring break next week.  My preschoolers had a really rough day last week, but yesterday was great.  I am so hoping that neither of my kids gets homework or a project over the break.



tmfranlk said:


> Hi all. I'm here and inching along. It's been a rough week or so for my mental and emotional side. I think the loss of my friend's daughter just shone a little light on my own struggles and is showing me that I can't continue to do it alone all the time. I still don't quite know how to _not_ do it alone, but I'm trying to get there. I doing a little better today, but I think that's also in part to getting through a couple of hurdles on projects I've got. The Scout event I had planned was Saturday so that's over. Then today I met with the old day camp director and my business manager (just having a business manager in place finally was another big hurdle!) and spent 2 hours going through the process of camp, what I need to do, etc. That helped both in that I had adult conversation for once and, better yet, actually have a better idea of what I'm doing for camp.
> 
> The girls are doing well, though. Terra is becoming a much bigger help around the house which is a big blessing. Apparently, I just needed a way to really show her what help I needed and she's been all over it since we made a list and she goes through and picks her things for the week. She even picks harder jobs that Rachel half the time!  Deva had her first big girl food this week and loves it. From meal one, she just ate it right up - something I was concerned about after she had such issues with her medicine. Guess it really was just the yucky taste, not the new texture/non-milk issue.
> 
> Phil got notice today that the store will close at the end of business on the 17th. He's just starting to get into the job search, but seems to have been invigorated by the actual close date announcement. Hopefully that means he'll do some good looking tomorrow on his day off!
> 
> One thing that I hate is that when I'm off kilter I avoid just the places I should be doing for connection, communications and friendship - the DDA and FB. I'll definitely be working on fixing that because your thoughts and friendships are a real blessing in tough times.
> 
> Regardless of how often I check in, I do read at least a few times a week even in the toughtest of times and you all are never far from my mind.



Tia, I am sorry for all the stress you are under and hope that you feel better soon!  I am glad that the girls are both well and that Terra is such a big help.



babytrees said:


> Good Night DDA!!
> 
> May you wake up to sunshine!! (whether from Mr. Sun or somebody's sunny disposition!!)



Thanks!  It is sunny here this morning!    Even though it's still cold, the sun makes me feel better.  I will try to be someone's sunshine today.



mommykds said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Back to the dr today for my (now 7 week) migraine.   It started right after Valentine's Day & after all testing they just call it a migraine, take meds & go home..but it still hurts & I get auras many times a week which I used to only get 1 a month or less.  Blah.
> 
> On a good note I have been on weight watchers & doing pretty well on it.  The kids were home on spring break last week & we made 2 trays of brownies, none of which I touched (no way I would stop at one).  We ate out a few times & I made the right choices so I was very happy with my discipline.  Wii fit has also been fun to do & not feel like I am exercising.
> 
> Have a great day DDA!



I can't even imagine a 7 week migraine.  I hope that you find relief soon!  Congratulations on doing well with healthy choices!  I really need to do that, but I just don't seem to be ready yet.  I wonder what it will take?

Deb, I'm glad that Colby is feeling better, and I'm sorry that your boss didn't do as he said.  That is so frustrating!  I wish you luck on getting everything sorted out so that you are less stressed and can enjoy life more.

I feel like a huge underachiever after reading everything you all are doing.  There is no reason for me to be as unmotivated and lazy as I am, but I just can't seem to pull myself out of it at the moment.  I keep thinking that sunnier, warmer days will help.  I sure hope so.  My house is a mess, I feel like a huge blob, and I am not the easiest person to get along with right now.  I have excuse after excuse, and I know it, but I don't have the drive to change it right now.


----------



## bethbuchall

Theresa, I hope that things improve at work or that you are able to find something better.  It sounds like things are really hard right now, and I'm sorry that you aren't feeling appreciated.  I'm glad that Cassidy will be able to join you for three weeks.  That sure must be something to look forward to!

Glynis, I hope that you can find plenty of kids to tutor.  I think it would be rewarding to work one-on-one with a struggling student and help them make progress.  I don't think that I'm qualified for that, though.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning, everyone.  I, too, have been MIA for quite some time.  I have been reading along and keeping up with everything, but not posting.  Unfortunately my life just isn't all that exciting.  I don't feel the need to share the fact that I'm working, or running to dance or soccer practice, volunteering at bookfair, chaperoning a field trip, home with a sick kid, yada yada yada.

There is a bit of excitement brewing in my otherwise mundane, but busy life.  This weekend I will spring the big cruise vacation on my parents and the kids.  We are going up there this weekend, since my kids will be with the dad for Easter.  On a sad note, this will be their first Easter that isn't spent at Grandma and Pap-Pap's house.  I think it's harder on me though.  So we will go up two weeks early and try to do all the celebrations, like the egg hunt and Alyssa's birthday, that we have on Easter.  

Middle school orientation for Nicholas and parents is tomorrow.  He still seems like such a little boy to me, but then other times I can really see that he is growing up.  Like the other day when there was a screw loose on one of the drawer pulls.  He went out into the garage, got a screw driver and tightened it up.  All on his own.  Those times are few and far between though!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning all


----------



## bear74

not much going on here.  Dad sees the lung Dr on April 15th hopefully we can figure out why he is short of breath again.  He had a CT scan in march and the oncologist said it was not the Cancer causing it.  The twins weigh about 11lbs each.  starting to smile at us.  The older 2 are doing good.  Olivia is getting better at her reading, still having some problems.  Work is slow some weeks and busy others.  Today I am Home on call.  Jeff is having to step down from department head, since he needs a set schedule.  They are wanting to cut his pay to what it was 3 yrs ago when he took the department head position.  he has had 3 pay increases since then.  so we will see.


----------



## bear74

so I have been looking for ways to save money.  when I run out of my current launadry soap i am going to try to make my own.  also been looking at other cleaning supplies i can make


----------



## bethbuchall

bear74 said:


> so I have been looking for ways to save money.  when I run out of my current launadry soap i am going to try to make my own.  also been looking at other cleaning supplies i can make



Let us know how that works and how much you think it costs to make.  I've thought about it but never really priced it out.

I do a lot of cleaning with white vinegar which is much cheaper than prepared products.

I'm starting to see progress in my bathroom!

The sun is gone, and there is snow in the air again.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Glynis said:


> *Congrats on the engagement!!!  That's really exciting... I hope?*I'm glad the service for your MIL went well.  It's always hard!  We are anticipating a trip to Boise, ID in the next 6-8 months for the funeral of my SIL.  She was diagnosed with stomach cancer, did some chemo and then found out it had spread to her bones.  Now, hospice is working with them.  6 months is optimistic.  I dread this funeral!  We never met any of her family (their choice), but we really want to be there for my BIL, Mike.  I hope I can have as good an attitude as you have!
> 
> I'm jealous of your home remodel!  I would love to be able to do some stuff around here, but money won't let us.  So, I dream, and plan, and hope.
> 
> One bright spot is our trip to DL with my Dad in August!  I keep holding on to that!  Every spare cent I find, I funnel into our fund for that trip.  We only have to pay for our meals and souvenirs.  The kids have been saving up their birthday money, etc., so that helps.



Let's say, I'm happy that she's happy.  He seems to be maturing as he gets older.  He is now 26.  He is a very nice young man but I wish he thought more of Katrina's feelings sometimes.  His friends come before her too often for my preference.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Tia I'm sorry that your struggling   I've been there myself for a few months and actually had a conversation with Chris last night about the fact that I'm always trying to do everything for everyone and starting tomorrow I simply don't have time to be the personal chauffeur for 3 kids plus 2 jobs, etc etc.  I'm starting to figure out which priorities are important to me and the fact is that I want to be able to attend my kids games and that may mean that I need to give up the job at the restaurant.  I simply can't shuffle everything and since my boss didn't lend a hand last night when Colby was sick I think it really resignated and was an ah ha moment.  I am going to give it a couple of weeks just to see how much I can or can't handle, but my kiddos are only going to be young once.  I hope you can start to figure out a balance for your family too.



I am also trying to find balance.  I enjoy my job but am getting lonely without Chuck.  I want to make sure that I set the right priorities for myself.  It is going to be a little more difficult since I now have a job 8 hours from home.  It will be hard to find a decent paying job back in the U.P. but I'm going to start looking.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bethbuchall said:


> I am still here reading along, too!  There just isn't much to report on right now.  I feel like I sound like a broken record: bathroom work *still* going on, weather *still* not spring-like, busy kids, busy preschool, etc., etc.
> 
> I am getting really tired of the time these bathroom remodels are taking.  I feel like there is always someone who stinks of cigarette smoke in my house (no, they don't smoke in the house, but the scent definitely clings to clothes) and that the house is a disorganized mess of tools and supplies (not that my house is ever neat and organized...need to work on that).  I never realized how much we used two bathrooms until we only had one.  I feel guilty complaining about it, though, because we are so lucky to have two bathrooms and to be able to have the work done on them.
> 
> Laura has a bad cold right now, and the rest of us have slightly more mild colds.  We don't get sick often and aren't very patient patients.
> 
> Some exciting news: Laura has made her college decision!  She will be going to SUNY-Environmental Science and Forestry in Syracuse.  It's the same school that Matthew is at, so they will both be in the same direction and have the same break schedules, so that is great for me.  It really does seem the perfect fit for her as is did him, so that is good for her.  *She is taking Environmental Resources Engineering which is similar to civil engineering with an environmental focus.*  (A little brag: she was accepted into all six colleges that she applied to and into the honors programs of five of them.)
> 
> I do like reading and keep up with all of you here, and I do keep you in my thoughts and prayers even when I'm not posting.  I will try to be more regular in my posting even if it's just to say that nothing new is happening in our lives.
> 
> to all my DDA friends that need it!  I am sorry to read about the hard times, but I know that you will all come through, because you are all so strong.



Chuck's college Bachelor & Masters degrees are Civil Engineering with an Environmental emphasis.


----------



## bethbuchall

Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck's college Bachelor & Masters degrees are Civil Engineering with an Environmental emphasis.



And you said the other day that his business is doing well, so that is a good sign!


----------



## Disney Yooper

bethbuchall said:


> And you said the other day that his business is doing well, so that is a good sign!



Yep!  After a couple of slow years, it is really picking up the last couple of months.


----------



## tinker1bell

I am so happy,,,my appointment at John's Hopkins has been moved up to May 2 now.  

I will go down the night before since the first appointment is so early in the morning.


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> I am so happy,,,my appointment at John's Hopkins has been moved up to May 2 now.
> 
> I will go down the night before since the first appointment is so early in the morning.



 hopefully you finally get some answers


----------



## Glynis

Good evening, my friends!

Anne Marie - I can't even begin to imagine a 7 week migraine!  That is horrible!!!  I hope they can find something to help you with that!  Congrats on the will power!  I sure need some, lately!

Beth - I've been feeling the same way, lately!  I've decided I just need to grab the bull by the horns, and change things! 

Elin - Thanks for the reminder that we don't have to be Superwomen!  Sometimes we all need the kick in the pants!

Tammi - I can't wait to hear how the vacation reveal goes!  You guys are going to have a great time on the cruise!  I can't believe that Nicholas is starting middle school next year!  Where has the time gone?

It was a gorgeous day here, today!  I spent some time outside, and that really helped my mood!  I'm hoping that in the next couple of weeks, it will be warm enough to take Timothy and go on some long walks!  

Best news is that I get to spend all next week with my dad!  He just got back from Italy, and wants to tell us all about his trip.  Alan is leaving on Tuesday for an assignment in NYC, so I'll take the kids (spring break!) and we'll go to dad's house!  I'm really excited about it!  I haven't seen him since February, so it will be great!  I'll also get to see my brother and his family, and my kids can play with their cousins.  Should be a great spring break!

I'll pop in again, tomorrow and see how everyone is getting along!


----------



## babytrees

How would you respond to this text? (I haven't yet...ignoring it and hoping it goes away seems to be my dealing)

Theresa I just realize our 20th anniversary is near. Is there anything you would like to do for it?

From 4:30 this afternoon to 4:30 tomorrow afternoon I am scheduled to work 16 hours....but I need that decompressing time so I am going to be zonked tomorrow night!!


----------



## babytrees

Good night all!!

Hope your Thursday's are wonderful!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis - I am glad you get to spend some time with your Dad.  

Theresa - He is certifiable. Period.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Bob did not pass his swallow evaluation yesterday BUT they (and we) saw much improvement so the therapy continues.  I am going over to HealthSouth to watch some of his physical, occupational and speech therapy this morning.  I am excited!


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning, everyone.  I, too, have been MIA for quite some time.  I have been reading along and keeping up with everything, but not posting.  Unfortunately my life just isn't all that exciting.  I don't feel the need to share the fact that I'm working, or running to dance or soccer practice, volunteering at bookfair, chaperoning a field trip, home with a sick kid, yada yada yada.
> 
> There is a bit of excitement brewing in my otherwise mundane, but busy life.  This weekend I will spring the big cruise vacation on my parents and the kids.  We are going up there this weekend, since my kids will be with the dad for Easter.  On a sad note, this will be their first Easter that isn't spent at Grandma and Pap-Pap's house.  I think it's harder on me though.  So we will go up two weeks early and try to do all the celebrations, like the egg hunt and Alyssa's birthday, that we have on Easter.
> 
> Middle school orientation for Nicholas and parents is tomorrow.  He still seems like such a little boy to me, but then other times I can really see that he is growing up.  Like the other day when there was a screw loose on one of the drawer pulls.  He went out into the garage, got a screw driver and tightened it up.  All on his own.  Those times are few and far between though!



I hope you have a fun time at your parents house.  I'm sure they'll be blown away by the cruise.  Middle school is such a big deal.  It is in the same wing of the school here as 5th and 6th grade, but there were still so many changes.



bear74 said:


> not much going on here.  Dad sees the lung Dr on April 15th hopefully we can figure out why he is short of breath again.  He had a CT scan in march and the oncologist said it was not the Cancer causing it.  The twins weigh about 11lbs each.  starting to smile at us.  The older 2 are doing good.  Olivia is getting better at her reading, still having some problems.  Work is slow some weeks and busy others.  Today I am Home on call.  Jeff is having to step down from department head, since he needs a set schedule.  They are wanting to cut his pay to what it was 3 yrs ago when he took the department head position.  he has had 3 pay increases since then.  so we will see.



I hope that they can figure it out.  My Dad has COPD and his breathing is horrible and will never get better, could it be something like that?



bear74 said:


> so I have been looking for ways to save money.  when I run out of my current launadry soap i am going to try to make my own.  also been looking at other cleaning supplies i can make



I find that sometimes homemade products end up costing more in the long run.  I find that the dollar store products work as well as the expensive ones and I can often find things in the clearance bins at the grocery stores.  Do cleaning supplies actually have an expiration date?



Glynis said:


> Good evening, my friends!
> 
> It was a gorgeous day here, today!  I spent some time outside, and that really helped my mood!  I'm hoping that in the next couple of weeks, it will be warm enough to take Timothy and go on some long walks!
> 
> Best news is that I get to spend all next week with my dad!  He just got back from Italy, and wants to tell us all about his trip.  Alan is leaving on Tuesday for an assignment in NYC, so I'll take the kids (spring break!) and we'll go to dad's house!  I'm really excited about it!  I haven't seen him since February, so it will be great!  I'll also get to see my brother and his family, and my kids can play with their cousins.  Should be a great spring break!
> 
> I'll pop in again, tomorrow and see how everyone is getting along!



I'm glad you got outside for a while.  I'm sure a week with your Daddy will improve your mood too.  



babytrees said:


> How would you respond to this text? (I haven't yet...ignoring it and hoping it goes away seems to be my dealing)
> 
> Theresa I just realize our 20th anniversary is near. Is there anything you would like to do for it?
> 
> From 4:30 this afternoon to 4:30 tomorrow afternoon I am scheduled to work 16 hours....but I need that decompressing time so I am going to be zonked tomorrow night!!



Wow, that is alot of hours in a short time.  I hope you get a big break after that day.



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Bob did not pass his swallow evaluation yesterday BUT they (and we) saw much improvement so the therapy continues.  I am going over to HealthSouth to watch some of his physical, occupational and speech therapy this morning.  I am excited!



That's good news.  I'm sure that it brought his spirits up some


----------



## my3princes

Today is my first day.  I'm so nervous, much more so than my last job   I think it is because there has been little communication as they are still interviewing for other positions which is keeping them busy.  I didn't find out until yesterday that my hours are 9 - 5 for the first 2 weeks.  Apparently the schedule rotates and could be 6-2, 7-3, 8-4 or 9-5.  Wouldn't 6-2 be nice for the summer?  I'll make anything work.


----------



## Glynis

babytrees said:


> How would you respond to this text? (I haven't yet...ignoring it and hoping it goes away seems to be my dealing)
> 
> Theresa I just realize our 20th anniversary is near. Is there anything you would like to do for it?
> 
> From 4:30 this afternoon to 4:30 tomorrow afternoon I am scheduled to work 16 hours....but I need that decompressing time so I am going to be zonked tomorrow night!!



Are you kidding me?????  That man is insane!


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Bob did not pass his swallow evaluation yesterday BUT they (and we) saw much improvement so the therapy continues.  I am going over to HealthSouth to watch some of his physical, occupational and speech therapy this morning.  I am excited!



I'm so glad there are positive changes.  That's got to help his outlook.  Prayers continue for you all!


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Today is my first day.  I'm so nervous, much more so than my last job   I think it is because there has been little communication as they are still interviewing for other positions which is keeping them busy.  I didn't find out until yesterday that my hours are 9 - 5 for the first 2 weeks.  Apparently the schedule rotates and could be 6-2, 7-3, 8-4 or 9-5.  Wouldn't 6-2 be nice for the summer?  I'll make anything work.



Good luck today, Deb!  I know that you are going to be great at your new job!  Here's crossing my fingers that it all works out for you, schedule wise!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

They are sending me for an MRI tomorrow. Will keep you posted.  I am trying to figure out if the migraines are from food triggers.  I have cut out things to see what if any affect me. I am looking carefully at Splenda as a possible culprit.  I cut that out totally for the past 2 days ...now my coffee is nasty.  However my head is not pounding away so hopefully it may be something as simple as that.

Have a great day DDA.


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
Good luck at your appointment!

Teresa,
I would not respond.

Glynis,
Have a great time.  Sounds like fun.

Deb,
All the luck in the world to you today!!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## tmfranlk

Tammi - Sounds like a fun reveal! I'm sure they'll all be so excited.

Terry - So glad they're going to get you in sooner! I hope they're able to find some answers for you.

Elin - I'm so happy that you're all, especially Bob, seeing some improvements! You've got our continued prayers.

Glynis - Sounds like a great spring break!! I agree, I bet it will do a lot to improve your mood.

Theresa - I don't even know what to say about a text like that! 

Anne Marie - Good luck on the MRI. I hope they can figure it out, or at least figure out a treatment. That would be nice if it is a simple as Splenda though!

Deb - Good luck today! I'm sure it will go wonderfully!


----------



## Tammi67

babytrees said:


> How would you respond to this text? (I haven't yet...ignoring it and hoping it goes away seems to be my dealing)
> 
> Theresa I just realize our 20th anniversary is near. Is there anything you would like to do for it?
> 
> From 4:30 this afternoon to 4:30 tomorrow afternoon I am scheduled to work 16 hours....but I need that decompressing time so I am going to be zonked tomorrow night!!



"Get divorced. " would be my response.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. I'm in a retirement seminar until 12:30. I can't believe I have less than two years to go!  

Good luck today Deb!


----------



## tmfranlk

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning. I'm in a retirement seminar until 12:30. I can't believe I have less than two years to go!
> 
> Good luck today Deb!



After the word seminar I thought oh how boring _that _could be. But, man, being 2 years away, I'd sit through the most boring seminar they wanted to make.


----------



## bear74

Deb, COPD has crossed my mind.  He was doing great until the pollens from the cedars started blooming.  no oxygen at all.  walking 2 miles each day.


----------



## bear74

regarding the cleaning supplys.  I dont think they have expirations but have never looked.  The dollar stores are not any where close to us.  I can pass a Target, Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, Randalls and HEB all on the way home or to girl scouts or Jeff's work,  I have been looking at the clearance stuff and the sales combined with coupons but not finding any real good deals.


----------



## bear74

Of course part of looking at other alternatives for cleaning supplies is Olivia is working on her earth is our home try it for brownies and she wants us to be more earth friendly.


----------



## bear74

The girls are starting to like Granola bars.  Does anyone have a recipe for homemade ones they like.,  I have found several on the internet but thought I would ask you ladies if you had one you really liked.


----------



## tinker1bell

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> They are sending me for an MRI tomorrow. Will keep you posted.  I am trying to figure out if the migraines are from food triggers.  I have cut out things to see what if any affect me. I am looking carefully at Splenda as a possible culprit.  I cut that out totally for the past 2 days ...now my coffee is nasty.  However my head is not pounding away so hopefully it may be something as simple as that.
> 
> Have a great day DDA.




Hope the MRI shows something.  I know that Equal was one of my triggers.  Could it be different smells?    That is what sets me off.


----------



## bethbuchall

I just typed a long response, and my computer went crazy and deleted it all.  UGH!

Let's see what I can remember...

Terry, I am glad that they were able to move the appointment up, and I hope that you get good answers!

Elin, I am sorry that Bob did not pass the swallow test, but I am so happy to hear that you can see improvement!  That must be a much needed boost.  You are still in my thoughts and prayers.

Glynis, it sounds like you will have a great spring break.  You are right that I just need to dig down deep and do it.

Theresa, I think I would just keep ignoring the text.

Anne Marie, good luck with the MRI!  I hope that you find that it is something easily avoidable like Splenda.  I still can't imagine having a migraine for that long.

Deb, I hope that you are having a terrific first day!


----------



## bethbuchall

bear74 said:


> The girls are starting to like Granola bars.  Does anyone have a recipe for homemade ones they like.,  I have found several on the internet but thought I would ask you ladies if you had one you really liked.



I've never made granola bars, but it sounds like something fun to play around with.  My kids were never big fans.



tinker1bell said:


> Hope the MRI shows something.  I know that Equal was one of my triggers.  Could it be different smells?    That is what sets me off.



Certain smells (mostly perfumes, but not all perfumes) set me off as well as hormone levels at certain times of the month.


----------



## mommykds

tinker1bell said:


> Hope the MRI shows something.  I know that Equal was one of my triggers.  Could it be different smells?    That is what sets me off.



For me it has always been light.  Going outside without sunglasses, having a picture taken at night with the flash, blinking from video games,  even a strong reflection in my eyes will start the wavy lines going.  I have always had migraines since forever but never this long.


----------



## Glynis

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> They are sending me for an MRI tomorrow. Will keep you posted.  I am trying to figure out if the migraines are from food triggers.  I have cut out things to see what if any affect me. I am looking carefully at Splenda as a possible culprit.  I cut that out totally for the past 2 days ...now my coffee is nasty.  However my head is not pounding away so hopefully it may be something as simple as that.
> 
> Have a great day DDA.



I hope it's this simple!  I really hope they can figure it out quickly!  This has gone on too long!


----------



## Glynis

Tammi67 said:


> "Get divorced. " would be my response.



This!  I love it!


----------



## Glynis

Hi all!  Taking a quick break from cleaning and baking to pop in and say hi!  I am hosting book club tonight and need to finish making macaroons, and some pound cake.  Should move pretty quickly.  I just need to get up the oomph to do it!  I spent the morning cleaning and my house looks pretty darn good!  I just wish it would stay that way.  The only way I see that happening is to get rid of the mess makers, but that would leave me by my lonesome, and I don't think I want that!  Guess I'll be glad I have the mess makers, and try to worry less about the mess!


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Bob did not pass his swallow evaluation yesterday BUT they (and we) saw much improvement so the therapy continues.  I am going over to HealthSouth to watch some of his physical, occupational and speech therapy this morning.  I am excited!



I am sorry he didn't pass the swallow test but I am so, so glad he is progressing!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Ugh, another long response gone! 

Deb-Hope all went well today. It will be great!

Elin-I am so very happy that bob is making such progress!

Terry-Glad the appointment got moved up at least!

anne Marie-Hope the MRI goes well..Splenda would be an easy fix!

All is well here...report card time so a bit stressed, but just keep going forward. The house is lookingl ike a house! I will do some work there this wekeend and will have new pictures to share


----------



## babytrees

Tammi67 said:


> "Get divorced. " would be my response.



I really wanted to put..."serve you papers"  But than I would probably have to explain it!!


----------



## babytrees

tinker1bell said:


> Hope the MRI shows something.  I know that Equal was one of my triggers.  Could it be different smells?    That is what sets me off.



All artificial sweeteners are triggers for me AND smells are too. I hope that the MRI shows something or that it is is a dietary trigger that you can find and control quickly!!


----------



## babytrees

16 hours on my feet done!! I had my 90 day but really 5 month review today. I got a 12 cent raise. More hours seem to be in the works too. But, if they keep the close one night, open the next morning thing going I am going to die.

I have one day off...where Abi and I will do some things just the 2 of us. I will post pictures of her bed when we get the room done (except the painting). She absolutely loves her bed, the first one she has ever picked out. She picked a Trundle so that her sister would have somewhere to sleep when she visited.


----------



## Disney Yooper

babytrees said:


> How would you respond to this text? (I haven't yet...ignoring it and hoping it goes away seems to be my dealing)
> 
> Theresa I just realize our 20th anniversary is near. Is there anything you would like to do for it?
> 
> From 4:30 this afternoon to 4:30 tomorrow afternoon I am scheduled to work 16 hours....but I need that decompressing time so I am going to be zonked tomorrow night!!



The man is obviously a blithering idiot!!!  I wouldn't respond.  He isn't worth it.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Today is my first day.  I'm so nervous, much more so than my last job   I think it is because there has been little communication as they are still interviewing for other positions which is keeping them busy.  I didn't find out until yesterday that my hours are 9 - 5 for the first 2 weeks.  Apparently the schedule rotates and could be 6-2, 7-3, 8-4 or 9-5.  Wouldn't 6-2 be nice for the summer?  I'll make anything work.



I hope to read that today was spectacular!


----------



## PNO4TE

Since not all of you are on facebook I will post what I wrote there today.  It is short and sweet!

Eleven weeks ago today we were planning a funeral. This morning I watched Bob lift index cards with a straw and walk 175-feet with a walker. We believe in miracles at our house.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-nice to hear that Bob is making some progress!!!

Tia-hope Phil finds a new job soon!

Jen-can't wait to see photos of your house

Jennifer-one of the ladies over on the sewing thread makes her own laundry soap-sounds pretty easy and reasonably priced.

Terry-glad you are able to get an earlier appointment-hope you can get some answers soon!

Glynis-sounds like you and the kids will have a nice spring break

Anne Marie-sorry to hear about the migraines.  Hope you find relief soon!

Deb-hope the new job is going well!



babytrees said:


> How would you respond to this text? (I haven't yet...ignoring it and hoping it goes away seems to be my dealing)
> 
> Theresa I just realize our 20th anniversary is near. Is there anything you would like to do for it?


I would ignore him but be tempted to say "not with you".



bethbuchall said:


> I feel like a huge underachiever after reading everything you all are doing.  There is no reason for me to be as unmotivated and lazy as I am, but I just can't seem to pull myself out of it at the moment.  I keep thinking that sunnier, warmer days will help.  I sure hope so.  My house is a mess, I feel like a huge blob, and I am not the easiest person to get along with right now.  I have excuse after excuse, and I know it, but I don't have the drive to change it right now.


I feel like I could have written that.  Hope you find brighter days.  I walked at lunch yesterday.  I think I need to do more of that.  I couldn't go today because I had meetings but hopefully tomorrow.


to all I missed!


----------



## babytrees

Off to bed early (for me )

Good night!! 

Have fantastic Fridays all!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I need an advise.....

Lizzy best friend Yvette was sent to Switzerland on her 12th birthday to stay there until the end of the school year with her Aunt (mother's sister), uncle and 2 female cousins-about 14 & 16.  She went at 12 because you can fly unaccompanied internationally at 12.  So she flew alone and went through customes alone.  Her cousins go to private school but Yvette is going to public school there.  She speaks some french but not fluent.  They put her in the 5th grade there (6th here) I assume because she can't speak and she just showed up 2/3 of the way through the year.

Her Mom is a total loon.  I don't think her aunt, uncle or dad are any better.  She's emailed Lizzy that her aunt doesn't want her on the computer so she can't email too much.  Her dad told her that she can't "chat" with her cousins too much because they need to do their school work.  

Her room is a huge GLASS porch.  Hot during the day and freezing at night and NO privacy.

She tells Lizzy she is so bored-they aren't having her take any tests at school so she's more like a guest than student.  She gets home from school at 3 but her cousins don't get home til 6pm.  She lonely and homesick.

She's a smart/mature girl so I think she might struggle next year catching up in school but I think she'll do OK.

My heart breaks for her.  Her parents are treating her like a grown up but she's still a little girl.  So any ideas of anything I can do for her?

I thought I might try to send her a little package.  The post office has a flat rate small box 8 1/2 x 5 1/2 x 1 1/2.  I was thinking of maybe some gel pens.  Lizzy is using some cool gel pens in art so she thought Yvette might like those.  Thought I could make her a pencil case.  I made her a fabric luggage tag before she left.  I figured out how to print on fabric with my ink jet printer so I thought I could make the pencil case out of fabric with photos of her cat or of  her & Lizzy.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.  

Well, after sitting through middle school orientation last night, I'm definitely scared and excited at the same time.  I hope my sweet little boy doesn't turn into a monster like the counselor warned us (refering to all the hormonal changes).  

Nicholas has to pick one of four electives offered.....chorus, band, strings, or art.  He's not artistic, doesn't want to do chorus since he's done that for 2 years in elem.  So that leaves either band or strings.  I'm concerned, as this is a whole year elective, and with an instrument it will require practice at home, of which our time is very limited.  Plus I would have to either buy or rent the instrument.  He says he's leaning toward the saxophone.  Ok, cool enough instrument.  I'm really trying to keep my opinion out of it and let him make his own decision.  But I see battles on the distant horizon regarding practicing.

Bernadette, the care package is a good idea.  How about Lizzy writing letters weekly?

Off to PA soon!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## bethbuchall

Bernadette, I think that your idea sounds great.  I also think that Tammi's idea of weekly letters from Lizzy is a great idea.  She'll want to hear from a friend as often as possible, I'm sure.  That sounds like something that could be a terrific experience if handled the right way is instead a very sad experience.  There is a Sharon Creech book, _Bloomability_, about a girl who is sent to Switzerland to live with an aunt and uncle against her wishes, but the aunt and uncle really do have her best interests at heart and it turns into a wonderful experience.  It's one of my favorite young adult books.  I wish that this girl was getting that experience instead of being treated like she is.

Tammi, I heard all of those dire warnings three times, and they have never come to pass.  (I should be careful what I say, since my youngest isn't through it yet.)  I'm not saying there haven't been challenging days or more eye rolls than I'd ideally like, but even as an adult I can be challenging sometimes and give my fair share of eye rolls (though I can hide mine).  A lot of it is personality, but I also think that expectations and communication have a lot to do with it.  Nicholas isn't going to completely change overnight, and I'm sure that you'll get a handle on any attitude before it gets out of control.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  It's the last school day before spring break here.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Have a great trip, Tammi.  

Bernadette - I like the idea of letters, but why not add a journal to the pens and see if she can get out some of her loneliness and boredom by writing?  Poor kid!


----------



## mommykds

Just got back from the MRI, results next week.  I feel better today so I am really thinking it was a food trigger.  

Bernadette,
A care package from home sounds like a wonderful thing.  Letters from Lizzy are a great idea too if her computer time is limited.  I feel bad for the girl.  

Tammi,
Daniel started middle school last year & he had not turned into a crabby teenager (now Katie, thats another story ) He is still the sweetest little man on the planet so don't worry too much.

Deb,
Hope your new job is working out.

Happy Friday!  We have lots & lots of yard work ahead of us tomorrow.  Anyone know of flowers/plants that deer won't eat? 

Now for some


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi67 said:


> Well, after sitting through middle school orientation last night, I'm definitely scared and excited at the same time.  I hope my sweet little boy doesn't turn into a monster like the counselor warned us (refering to all the hormonal changes).
> 
> Nicholas has to pick one of four electives offered.....chorus, band, strings, or art.  He's not artistic, doesn't want to do chorus since he's done that for 2 years in elem.  So that leaves either band or strings.  I'm concerned, as this is a whole year elective, and with an instrument it will require practice at home, of which our time is very limited.  Plus I would have to either buy or rent the instrument.  He says he's leaning toward the saxophone.  Ok, cool enough instrument.  I'm really trying to keep my opinion out of it and let him make his own decision.  But I see battles on the distant horizon regarding practicing.
> 
> Bernadette, the care package is a good idea.  How about Lizzy writing letters weekly?
> 
> Off to PA soon!


I meant to comment on middle school last night.  I was worried about Lizzy starting middle school this year-in our town it is grades 6-12 all in one school/one bus system.  Plus she was going from a disorganized teacher in 5th grade to 7 periods a day/A-B-C days/required foreign language/rotating periods.....but I'm happy to say she really seems to be loving it.   They also did a sleep away weeklong science camp the last week in September and that went very well too.  I'm sure Nicholas will love middle school too and I can't imagine he would turn into a monster ever!

Joe started band this year and he plays the saxophone.  He really loves it.  It is about twice as much to rent compared to what we pay for Lizzy's trumpet.  Lizzy is playing in the jazz band too and really enjoying that.  They had an all school concert last week and the jazz band was great.

Thanks for the suggestion of letters.  She seems to be able to email weekly but there is something special about a real letter too.

Enjoy your Easter celebration.  Did the kids get to have icecream or do they have to wait til after the 24th? 



tinknme said:


> Good morning






bethbuchall said:


> Bernadette, I think that your idea sounds great.  I also think that Tammi's idea of weekly letters from Lizzy is a great idea.  She'll want to hear from a friend as often as possible, I'm sure.  That sounds like something that could be a terrific experience if handled the right way is instead a very sad experience.  There is a Sharon Creech book, _Bloomability_, about a girl who is sent to Switzerland to live with an aunt and uncle against her wishes, but the aunt and uncle really do have her best interests at heart and it turns into a wonderful experience.  It's one of my favorite young adult books.  I wish that this girl was getting that experience instead of being treated like she is.


I have to look for that book!  Yvette couldn't wait to go to get away from her loon of a mother.  I don't she realized her aunt would be as bad and that her cousins would still have their own life to live.  She's off now for 2 weeks for Easter break.  She said they are going to Italy so I'm sure that will be more fun than being in a school all day where you have to struggle to understand what is going on.



PNO4TE said:


> I was thinking of making her a fabric portfolio cover to match the pencil case but most of the pads I can find are right around the limit of the box or too small.  Finding a nice journal to fit inside the box might be easier!
> 
> 
> 
> mommykds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the MRI, results next week.  I feel better today so I am really thinking it was a food trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> mommykds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of flowers/plants that deer won't eat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!  But I'll ask Gene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked at lunch with Dorinda today for an hour.  Now to just keep it up this weekend!
Click to expand...


----------



## bear74

so whats going in the easter baskets this year?


----------



## babytrees

Tammi-both of my girls were great until High School...oh my gosh!! Abi was the biggest pain in my tush today while we were trying to find something for her to wear for Easter (nothing pretty, flowery, dressy, or old lady looking) . At one point I was going to either cry or yell at her or the next cashier who asked us "How are you today?" In fact one lady backed off after I looked at her...I think I scared her

As for band both of my girls have played so you know I am totally for band. Definitely let him pick his instrument and often if you start looking at the end of school year you can find instruments cheap. Of course, not the not so popular ones like a baritone which is what we have to find. Abi's instrument is on it's 8th out of 9 lives it is falling apart so it would take just as much to fix as to buy a new one.

Hope the reveal goes awesome!!


----------



## babytrees

bear74 said:


> so whats going in the easter baskets this year?



Cassidy got a NookColor and I told her all the accessories I got for it (a cover, skins, and a backup charger) were her Easter basket which she was fine with. I also sent her money and a Target gift card to get spring clothes.

Abi will get a chocolate bunny and EverCrossed for her Easter present. See above for the shopping trip from heck for her Easter/spring clothes.


----------



## my3princes

babytrees said:


> 16 hours on my feet done!! I had my 90 day but really 5 month review today. I got a 12 cent raise. More hours seem to be in the works too. But, if they keep the close one night, open the next morning thing going I am going to die.
> 
> I have one day off...where Abi and I will do some things just the 2 of us. I will post pictures of her bed when we get the room done (except the painting). She absolutely loves her bed, the first one she has ever picked out. She picked a Trundle so that her sister would have somewhere to sleep when she visited.



I'm glad the review went well and that more hours are in your future  Abi is such a sweetie for thinking of her sister



PNO4TE said:


> Since not all of you are on facebook I will post what I wrote there today.  It is short and sweet!
> 
> Eleven weeks ago today we were planning a funeral. This morning I watched Bob lift index cards with a straw and walk 175-feet with a walker. We believe in miracles at our house.



We totally believe in miracles 



lovesdumbo said:


> I need an advise.....
> 
> Lizzy best friend Yvette was sent to Switzerland on her 12th birthday to stay there until the end of the school year with her Aunt (mother's sister), uncle and 2 female cousins-about 14 & 16.  She went at 12 because you can fly unaccompanied internationally at 12.  So she flew alone and went through customes alone.  Her cousins go to private school but Yvette is going to public school there.  She speaks some french but not fluent.  They put her in the 5th grade there (6th here) I assume because she can't speak and she just showed up 2/3 of the way through the year.
> 
> Her Mom is a total loon.  I don't think her aunt, uncle or dad are any better.  She's emailed Lizzy that her aunt doesn't want her on the computer so she can't email too much.  Her dad told her that she can't "chat" with her cousins too much because they need to do their school work.
> 
> Her room is a huge GLASS porch.  Hot during the day and freezing at night and NO privacy.
> 
> She tells Lizzy she is so bored-they aren't having her take any tests at school so she's more like a guest than student.  She gets home from school at 3 but her cousins don't get home til 6pm.  She lonely and homesick.
> 
> She's a smart/mature girl so I think she might struggle next year catching up in school but I think she'll do OK.
> 
> My heart breaks for her.  Her parents are treating her like a grown up but she's still a little girl.  So any ideas of anything I can do for her?
> 
> I thought I might try to send her a little package.  The post office has a flat rate small box 8 1/2 x 5 1/2 x 1 1/2.  I was thinking of maybe some gel pens.  Lizzy is using some cool gel pens in art so she thought Yvette might like those.  Thought I could make her a pencil case.  I made her a fabric luggage tag before she left.  I figured out how to print on fabric with my ink jet printer so I thought I could make the pencil case out of fabric with photos of her cat or of  her & Lizzy.
> 
> Any other ideas?



I immediately thought about a good book.  I'm sure she'd love current english writing.  She must be craving hearing english conversations so book on tape might be nice or some current music.  My kids love downloading the latest music.



Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Well, after sitting through middle school orientation last night, I'm definitely scared and excited at the same time.  I hope my sweet little boy doesn't turn into a monster like the counselor warned us (refering to all the hormonal changes).
> 
> Nicholas has to pick one of four electives offered.....chorus, band, strings, or art.  He's not artistic, doesn't want to do chorus since he's done that for 2 years in elem.  So that leaves either band or strings.  I'm concerned, as this is a whole year elective, and with an instrument it will require practice at home, of which our time is very limited.  Plus I would have to either buy or rent the instrument.  He says he's leaning toward the saxophone.  Ok, cool enough instrument.  I'm really trying to keep my opinion out of it and let him make his own decision.  But I see battles on the distant horizon regarding practicing.
> 
> Bernadette, the care package is a good idea.  How about Lizzy writing letters weekly?
> 
> Off to PA soon!



Middle school is not that bad. No monsters created for us.  Nick and Hunter both play drums in the band and Nick just started guitar this year.  He LOVES guitar and practices without us having to nag him.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, all!  Sorry it took me all day to check in.  Hectic day!

I bowled my all time high this morning: 182!!!  I marked in every frame but one!  Go me!!!  Of course, I couldn't be consistent and do it again in the other games.  Oh well!

Bernadette - I like the journal and pen idea.  What about some stationary so she could write Lizzy?  Maybe some of her favorite treats from home that she can't get there.

Tammi - I don't know about boy hormones.  Jacob is still my sweetie.  He's 11, though, so I know it's coming!  I had to buy him his first deodorant this week!  Wow!!!  Good luck with the electives!  That's a tough choice.

Jennifer - Easter baskets are going to be pretty minimal this year.  Each child is getting either a movie or DS game that they've wanted, plus some candy.  Katie will probably also get a mute for her violin.  Other than that, nada!  Thank heaven for Grandpa who bought Easter clothes for all of them.  That was just not in our budget this year!

For Christmas, we got some passes to a local aquarium, and I think we're going to use those up tomorrow.  It's the last full day we'll have together before the kids and I go to Grandpa's house, and Alan heads to NYC.  Should be fun!  I'll try to remember to take pictures!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Glynis a 182 is a fabulous score.  Hunter bowled his highest score at the State Tournament last weekend and that was a 167.  Nick's highest score is a 188.  They've been league bowling for 8 years.  I'm always excited to bowl over a 100.



My new job is going well.  The hours are shorter than I expected during training, but there is so much to learn that my head is spinning anyway  Some of it is making more sense now that I've seen it a few times.  My coworkers seem to be a great bunch of people and the atmosphere is pretty laid back.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Glynis a 182 is a fabulous score.  Hunter bowled his highest score at the State Tournament last weekend and that was a 167.  Nick's highest score is a 188.  They've been league bowling for 8 years.  I'm always excited to bowl over a 100.
> 
> 
> 
> My new job is going well.  The hours are shorter than I expected during training, but there is so much to learn that my head is spinning anyway  Some of it is making more sense now that I've seen it a few times.  My coworkers seem to be a great bunch of people and the atmosphere is pretty laid back.



Thanks, Deb!  I was pretty excited.  My average is 119, so I was beyond thrilled!!!  

Sounds like the new job is going to work out well for you!


----------



## babytrees

Glynis-if the tax refund hadn't been as big as it was I wouldn't have gotten the girls Easter outfits. I am thankful that the girls aren't needing baskets though I miss them. 

I, like Deb, am happy when I bowl over 100...but I am always the highest left handed bowler!!

Deb-I am glad your job is going good!! Which reminds me I have to e-mail my resume out to a job prospect.


----------



## babytrees

Off to beddy bye as I work in the morning...yup the only one with kids gets nights and weekends

Have great weekends everybody!! 

Glynis-your Saturday sounds lovely!!


----------



## PNO4TE

I am glad everyone seems to be "feeling better" this morning.  Your questions about what goes into Easter baskets surprised me.  Our Easter baskets held a chocolate bunny, jelly beans and peeps.  We never gave gifts at Easter.  We didn't give gifts to the girls either.  The best secular part of Easter was coloring the eggs and having the egg hunt.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Off to teach!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

When the boys were younger I always gave them a stuffed animal along with the other goodies. Most of those Garrett & Riley still have & will not let me get rid of. So till they move away they all sit on a shelf in their closest.


----------



## mommykds

The Easter Bunny brings a chocolate cross & various candies in the baskets.  Some extras include nail polish & bunny socks for the girls, yugioh cards for dan.  Just little things really.  We still color eggs & have an Easter egg hunt.  We were in Disney last Easter & the bunny had everything in bunny shopping bags & hid eggs around the room at the Poly.  

Wish I was there now, this week stunk.


----------



## Glynis

We have an Easter egg hunt at my SIL's house the day before Easter.  Everyone brings colored eggs, and bags of candy, and we scatter them around her yard.  The kids hunt them, and generally just enjoy themselves.  It's a great time!  Everyone comes away loaded with candy.  Therefore, the Easter Bunny doesn't bring a lot of candy to our kids.  Just small things that they wouldn't normally see in the stores.  

I'll try to remember to take pics of our egg hunt this year.


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> I am glad everyone seems to be "feeling better" this morning.  Your questions about what goes into Easter baskets surprised me.  Our Easter baskets held a chocolate bunny, jelly beans and peeps.  We never gave gifts at Easter.  We didn't give gifts to the girls either.  The best secular part of Easter was coloring the eggs and having the egg hunt.



Mine has always had just a movie and the yummy candy....but this year since Cassidy isn't here I told her the accessories were her Easter basket (I was getting them anyway ) and instead of the movie this year Abi is getting a book. 

I am probably getting Voyage of the Dawn Treader for myself...and the first 2 Chronicle movie (again) just so I have them.


----------



## babytrees

I am thrilled that the weather is warm enough to wear my sandals. The $80  a pair I paid for them last summer has obviously been an awesome investment as my feet feel almost normal in them

With that I will say Good Night!!! 

Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite (those suckers leave scars!!)

Hope you all have blessed Sundays!!

Getting back into the habit of posting here has helped with my little bout of depression. A large part of it was work, Jim and the fact my anniversary is coming up. A smaller part was I am feeling disconnected with people....not a whole lot of people I know here and those I know I don't really want to be friends with. Posting has reminded me I have some of the best friends within a fingers reach.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning everyone!
Its going to be a beautiful day here today and even warmer tomorrow! Im off to a bridal shower in a little bit and then maybe some more work on the house!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning, I just woke up 

I spent 6 hours yesterday working on Lacrosse things and didn't get to bed until late and the house was quiet this morning   It is beautiful outside so I think I'll head out before the rain starts.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

It was absolutely beautiful here yesterday! Like Theresa I was so excited to finally be able to wear my sandals lol Only problem I went out to the lake with a friend & we took a nice long walk & today I have the blisters to show for it 

Today is going to be another great one, sunshine & warm temps do alot for the attitude


----------



## my3princes

I'm up to date on everything that I can for lacrosse and I got the inside of my car completely cleaned out today.  I love Spring weather.  We spent lots of time outdoors   Colby even got to ride the minibike that we gave him for Christmas.  It was a good day.


----------



## babytrees

I love that I am almost full time...I hate that it is not the same schedule each week...makes planning life hard. I believe that they are moving toward amking me a "brand" team member for shoes and infant hard lines. Which means that would be were I would work and keep up to Target brand standards. I like working those areas so I am thrilled.

Tomorrow (actually today) is one of my two days off this week


Good night all!!! Hope your week goes great!!


----------



## Tammi67

Hello! 

We had a wonderful but too short visit with my parents.  The reveal was exceptional!  Everyone, especially Nicholas, is extremely excited to be going on another cruise.  It's going to be very difficult for him to wait a whole year.  A special thanks to Elin for overnighting the cruise packet that I left at home!!

I see everyone is enjoying some spring weather.  We have a day here and there, then it gets cold and rainy again.

The Easter Bunny fills baskets here with the traditional stuff too....chocolate bunny, jelly beans, peeps, Reese's peanut butter eggs, and chocolate foil eggs.  No gifts.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I hope the sever weather that has been running through our country leaves you all safe.  And  for good days!  It is always wonderful to hear that you all are doing well.

 home, Tammi! Glad you had a good Easter!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.

Weekend didn't go as planned.  We were supposed to do yard work but it rained the whole weekend.  We need to get that done next weekend.

Instead we went out for mexican food.  yum!  We found a great local place by us.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

The storm went around us, but our temps have dropped. 80's over the weekend with sunshine, now 50's with clouds


----------



## tinker1bell

Yesterday Stephanie and I went to a Spaghetti dinner fundraiser and saw Deb Wills.   We really had a nice time with her.  Next year I will remember to bring more money!!!  There was a silent auction and a raffle and lots of nice things were offered.   In the picture is us and another friend Helen and her sister.  






I have decided to use my two free days at WDW to stay at the Grand Floridian.  I will probably never get a chance to do that again so I thought I would make it a memorable stay.   I will go down during the January Marathon so I can cheer Stephanie on.  Until I get answers about this Vertigo I can't even think about trying to do the 5K which I would love to do.


----------



## tinknme

Great picture Terry, you & Stephanie as always look wonderful 

Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the GF!


----------



## tinker1bell

tinknme said:


> Great picture Terry, you & Stephanie as always look wonderful
> 
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the GF!



Thanks Janet.

yeah,,,the red roof inn!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Loved the photo, Terry! (and Stephanie!)


----------



## PNO4TE

It went to 89 here today! It is still 81 at 8:45 at night.  But we are supposed to be in the 40s at night and 20 degrees colder for the next couple of days.  Spring, indeed...


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi-sounds like a nice weekend.

Theresa-yay for getting assigned to a "team member" in depts you like!

Terry-Great photo!  Sounds like great plans for January.  Hope you can find a solution to the vertigo so you do the 5K.  I'm still hopeful for the half.  

Elin-how nice of you for saving the day for Tammi!

Jen-can't wait to see photos of the house.

Anne Marie-Mexican sounds good.  



I went for a long walk with Lizzy over the weekend.   I had a 9am - 1pm meeting today and then another shorter one at 2pm but manage to go for a quick walk at lunch.


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> It went to 89 here today! It is still 81 at 8:45 at night.  But we are supposed to be in the 40s at night and 20 degrees colder for the next couple of days.  Spring, indeed...



It's really stinky...I have decided Mother Nature is menopausal...hot flashes and now maybe rain. It's horribly windy in Colorado but they had weather similar to ours 4 days ago. 

Today was my day off and it was a day of strangeness. Weather wise and time wise. We were gone from the house for a little more than 2 hours but it felt like forever!!


----------



## babytrees

If you all could keep my Uncle Mike in your prayers. He is the one who was diagnosed at Christmas 2009 with stage 4 lung cancer. He is, thankfully, in good health except for an unknown infection that is causing an infection and a migraine type headache. It has made him want to die. Does not help that my grandmother is up to her old tricks. She has inundated him with priests, nun and other pastoral visitors. She wants them to give my Uncle last rites...not for him but her. He is not dying but my grandma, in what is her fashion, has made it about her. He has asked her, and everyone else to not visit in the hospital...so that must mean he is dying.


----------



## babytrees

Good night all!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning all!
Terry and Stephanie--great picture!!
Tammi, the reveal sounds like it was great!!
It was 88 yesterday, and the news just said in the 50s today..ugh!!
4 more working days til Spring Break--I cannot wait!

Have a great day!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Terry - I think the GF is a great way to use your free days!  Nice picture.

Theresa - good thoughts for Uncle Mike.

Rain + work = ugh!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning!!

Sorry to be MIA.  I've been uber busy this week between Job 1, Job 2 and lacrosse.  We are currently running 2 fundraisers which are time consuming for this week.  We are making photo buttons to sell so I've had to take photos of everyone on all teams, plus I'm using my photoimpact skills (knew they'd come in handy some day ) to make custom buttons with out team logo and each players name and number.  Every parent needs to email me with their specific orders then I have to figure out who their kid is to order the print.  At least a parent and coach has volunteered to actually make the buttons.  As well as that I've arranged with a local printshop to have t-shirts, pullover hoodie and zipper hoodies made with out logo.  I'm compiling the list as I hear from people.  I'm sure that after I submit the orders I'll get an influx of people that "didn't know" or "forgot" or thought it was a later date as that seems to happen with every aspect of this.

The job is going well and I'm a bit bored as I'm just observing and I'm ready to jump in.  Hopefully I'll get passwords soon and can do some of the easier stuff on my own.


----------



## PNO4TE

Sounds like you are enjoying being busy, Deb!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

The rain has stopped here, for the most part.  

I also have news:  Bob is coming home!  We just found out late yesterday so I am right now somewhere between joy and terror!    I will let you all know more when I do, but the day is Friday.


----------



## tinknme

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> The rain has stopped here, for the most part.
> 
> I also have news:  Bob is coming home!  We just found out late yesterday so I am right now somewhere between joy and terror!    I will let you all know more when I do, but the day is Friday.



Posted twice, it is early lol


----------



## tinknme

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> The rain has stopped here, for the most part.
> 
> I also have news:  Bob is coming home!  We just found out late yesterday so I am right now somewhere between joy and terror!    I will let you all know more when I do, but the day is Friday.



Elin I am so happy for Bob that he is able to come home  Will he have a nurse coming by to check on him? I do hope all goes well for everyone when he is home 

I know you are probably worried, scared, ect., but I just think this is awesome & what a great feat for Bob!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Elin, that is great news!!!  Please let me know if there is anything that I can do to help ease the stress of the transition!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> The rain has stopped here, for the most part.
> 
> I also have news:  Bob is coming home!  We just found out late yesterday so I am right now somewhere between joy and terror!    I will let you all know more when I do, but the day is Friday.



That is fabulous news.  Make sure to use any community resources that are available.  We had home health aids and visiting nurses for my grandmother when I had her living with us and that was an immense help to me.  I'm sure that it is stressful thinking about the unknown, but I'm sure the reality will be better than the worries


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Glad to hear Bob is well enough to come home!  

Deb, 
You are such a slacker!!!!

Glad to hear the job is going well.

Good morning all.  My fabulous news is when I started my Wii Fit, my "age" was 51 & now it's 39!  Ok that's all the excitment here.   I hope to keep losing til Disney & then all bets are off.  I plan to have a Dole Whip in one hand & a double cheeseburger in the other!


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> The rain has stopped here, for the most part.
> 
> I also have news:  Bob is coming home!  We just found out late yesterday so I am right now somewhere between joy and terror!    I will let you all know more when I do, but the day is Friday.



Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## tinknme

mommykds said:


> Good morning all.  My fabulous news is when I started my Wii Fit, my "age" was 51 & now it's 39!  Ok that's all the excitment here.   I hope to keep losing til Disney & then all bets are off.  I plan to have a Dole Whip in one hand & a double cheeseburger in the other!



WTG Anne Marie


----------



## mommykds

tinknme said:


> WTG Anne Marie



Thanks Janet!   You know how much I like to eat so it hasn't been that easy.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinknme said:


> Elin I am so happy for Bob that he is able to come home  Will he have a nurse coming by to check on him? I do hope all goes well for everyone when he is home
> 
> I know you are probably worried, scared, ect., but I just think this is awesome & what a great feat for Bob!




Home Health (including nurses, physical and occupational therapists and speech therapists) will be here on a regular basis for some time to come.  He is so much better than he was, but will still require monitoring on a daily basis.  I am just delighted that he will be able to "fend" for himself a few hours a day.  He feels as if there has been someone watching over him for weeks and weeks and weeks!

We have quite a few deliveries to look forward to over the next couple of days:  hospital bed, wheelchair, walker, bathroom equipment, wheelchair ramp, feeding tube pump and food and one of these babies:






.

Bob calls it The Shaker, they call it The Vest.  It helps clear out his airways for ease in breathing.  There are two corrugated plastic tubes that come out the front and hook onto a vest that is wrapped around Bob.  It shakes the heck out of him and loosens anything that needs loosening!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Home Health (including nurses, physical and occupational therapists and speech therapists) will be here on a regular basis for some time to come.  He is so much better than he was, but will still require monitoring on a daily basis.  I am just delighted that he will be able to "fend" for himself a few hours a day.  He feels as if there has been someone watching over him for weeks and weeks and weeks!
> 
> We have quite a few deliveries to look forward to over the next couple of days:  hospital bed, wheelchair, walker, bathroom equipment, wheelchair ramp, feeding tube pump and food and one of these babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bob calls it The Shaker, they call it The Vest.  It helps clear out his airways for ease in breathing.  There are two corrugated plastic tubes that come out the front and hook onto a vest that is wrapped around Bob.  It shakes the heck out of him and loosens anything that needs loosening!



I'm glad they created the shaker.  I remember when the nurses would just beat on the back of patients to loosen it up


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> The rain has stopped here, for the most part.
> 
> I also have news:  Bob is coming home!  We just found out late yesterday so I am right now somewhere between joy and terror!    I will let you all know more when I do, but the day is Friday.



that is great news.  good luck with the transition


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - I'm so excited for you all!!! (Scary though it may seem at times.) I'm sure that everything will go well, but we'll continue praying both for healing and the transition.

Bernadette - I think your ideas for Lizzy's friend sound great. What a sad situation for her.

Anne Marie - Way to go! I really need to get back to some exercising. I just can't seem to find the energy by the time I find the time.

Jennifer - Our Easter baskets will have a stuffed animal each (Build-a-Bear for Terra that I got with a "free animal" coupon and Miles the bunny from Borders that I got cheap), a chocolate bunny and maybe some bubbles, etc - little things.

Tammi - Good luck with the middle school transition!

Deb - I hope your new job is going well!

Theresa - Sounds like good prospects for work! I hope they come through for you.



Things here are the same crazy they always are. Phil is home this week using up his last week's worth of personal days. He's supposedly doing some job hunting, but I don't know what he's done since we've barely had time to talk. He'll probably work Sunday and Monday, but then it's over. The store closed this Sunday.  

Girl Scout stuff is going nuts and won't slow down until day camp is over in 8 short weeks. Hope I can find my way to being ready for that! 

On the bright side, I went in today and plugged the girl's SSN into our tax return online. Suddenly I don't owe the gov anymore and instead am getting a refund that should help us get a halfway decent car! I am BEYOND thrilled! I may even get to make a bit of a payment on our trip to boot!


----------



## babytrees

it has been an odd day emotionally for me today (really just wanted the day to go by but Jim just had to text me). I am hoping with this day over with I can start getting me out of my funk.

Good Night All!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning! I came home from work early yesterday not feeling good..was on the couch all afternoon and all night..I definitely feel betteer just dont feel up to eating any time soon...off to work I go..2 more ays til spring break!!


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> Jennifer - Our Easter baskets will have a stuffed animal each (Build-a-Bear for Terra that I got with a "free animal" coupon and *Miles the bunny* from Borders that I got cheap), a chocolate bunny and maybe some bubbles, etc - little things.



I wish I'd known about Miles the bunny, but we didn't have any Borders near us.  It is always neat to find stuff for Miles.


----------



## bethbuchall

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Morning! I came home from work early yesterday not feeling good..was on the couch all afternoon and all night..I definitely feel betteer just dont feel up to eating any time soon...off to work I go..2 more ays til spring break!!



I hope that you feel all better soon!  You have 2 days until spring break, and this is Miles' last day of spring break.

I just found out that they need 60% attendance for tomorrow to count as a make-up day.  It had better count or I will be grumpy (and I know a bunch of teachers who will be more than grumpy).



babytrees said:


> it has been an odd day emotionally for me today (really just wanted the day to go by but Jim just had to text me). I am hoping with this day over with I can start getting me out of my funk.
> 
> Good Night All!!



I hope that your funk lifts. 



PNO4TE said:


> Home Health (including nurses, physical and occupational therapists and speech therapists) will be here on a regular basis for some time to come.  He is so much better than he was, but will still require monitoring on a daily basis.  I am just delighted that he will be able to "fend" for himself a few hours a day.  He feels as if there has been someone watching over him for weeks and weeks and weeks!
> 
> We have quite a few deliveries to look forward to over the next couple of days:  hospital bed, wheelchair, walker, bathroom equipment, wheelchair ramp, feeding tube pump and food and one of these babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bob calls it The Shaker, they call it The Vest.  It helps clear out his airways for ease in breathing.  There are two corrugated plastic tubes that come out the front and hook onto a vest that is wrapped around Bob.  It shakes the heck out of him and loosens anything that needs loosening!



I am so happy that Bob will be home, but I can understand the terror, too!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Anne Marie - congrats on the weight loss!  I wish I had the will power to diet!

Jen - glad you're feeling better.

Tia - love it when Uncle Sam gives us $$!

Theresa - hope today is better for you.


Well, guess what I get to do today.  






Yep.  Thrilling.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Miles and I went to visit my parents for a few days.  We had a good (relaxing) time.

My bathrooms are done! (Except for the painting and staining that I am responsible for...that will wait until preschool is done at the end of May.)

Laura went on a trip offered through school.  They spent two days in Amsterdam, a night in Brussels, a half day in Bruges, and are now in Paris for three nights.  I am so jealous, but I am also very happy that she is getting this experience.  She spent a lot of hours life guarding to save up.  She'll fly out of Paris on Saturday morning and arrive home sometime Saturday night.  I'm guessing there will be a lot of sleeping and homework on Sunday, and getting her to school on Monday will be a bit of a struggle.  She can't miss Monday, though, especially since she is missing Friday.  The trip was scheduled long before they knew they needed the make-up day, and I wasn't about to make her forfeit the trip.  She has missed only a handful of days in all four years of high school for any reason.

I don't have much planned today.  A friend wants to meet for lunch.  I feel guilty leaving Miles on his last day of spring break, but she teaches full-day preschool, so we can't have lunch during school, and I haven't seen her in a long time.  He'll keep himself busy for a couple of hours, and I have spent a lot of time with him over the past week.

It's grey and gloomy here, but it is getting warmer!


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I'm glad they created the shaker.  I remember when the nurses would just beat on the back of patients to loosen it up



Exactly!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tammi gets to mow, Beth gets to go out to lunch, Anne Marie gets to diet (WTG!), Deb gets to go to work and go to work and go to work, Tia gets to count her money, Theresa gets to NOT look at texts from The Jerk, Jen gets to feel better.

I get to clean and move furniture and meet people with many deliveries! 

Did I miss anything??


----------



## tinknme

Good morning all 

Beth how exciting for your daughter, I know she is having a wonderful time! 

Jen hope you are feeling better 

Elin good luck with all the deliveries!

Tammi it is time to mow our yard as well, that is on the agenda for Riley tomorrow.


----------



## tmfranlk

babytrees said:


> it has been an odd day emotionally for me today (really just wanted the day to go by but Jim just had to text me). I am hoping with this day over with I can start getting me out of my funk.
> 
> Good Night All!!



It's past now and I'm sure that will be a big relief and a huge step to getting out of your funk! 



Blueeyes101817 said:


> Morning! I came home from work early yesterday not feeling good..was on the couch all afternoon and all night..I definitely feel betteer just dont feel up to eating any time soon...off to work I go..2 more ays til spring break!!



Feel better! 



bethbuchall said:


> I wish I'd known about Miles the bunny, but we didn't have any Borders near us.  It is always neat to find stuff for Miles.



It's a smaller size Build a Bear bunny so perfect to go with Terra's bear. They have them on the Borders website too if you happen to need anything else. When I got him, he was $4.99 with purchase of any book. I needed to go find a store that's staying open to get my new Jean Auel book and couldn't pass him up. Too cute!



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Tammi gets to mow, Beth gets to go out to lunch, Anne Marie gets to diet (WTG!), Deb gets to go to work and go to work and go to work, Tia gets to count her money, Theresa gets to NOT look at texts from The Jerk, Jen gets to feel better.
> 
> I get to clean and move furniture and meet people with many deliveries!
> 
> Did I miss anything??



I think you covered it perfectly! 


Erin's new Chick-Fil-A opens today so we've got a Kaylin hanging out with us as well. Then this afternoon a lot of crazy running as there's Brownies, dance, Rachel's work and something else all going at the same time. See - it's so bad I can't even remember what the "something else" is. 

Happy Thursday everyone!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> It's a smaller size Build a Bear bunny so perfect to go with Terra's bear. They have them on the Borders website too if you happen to need anything else. When I got him, he was $4.99 with purchase of any book. I needed to go find a store that's staying open to get my new Jean Auel book and couldn't pass him up. Too cute!



Thanks!  I couldn't find him on the Borders website, but I'll keep looking around.


----------



## bethbuchall

Here is my redone master bathroom.  I am so glad that it is all finally done!  (I haven't uploaded the photos of the main bath yet.)

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=45661&id=100001052238733&l=438970eb58


----------



## Tammi67

Beautiful!  Love the tile work!


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks, Tammi!  We finally pulled both baths back from the ruins (and also the decorating styles of the late 60's).  They were both so bad and were basically self-destructing.  They needed to be replaced over 20 years ago when we moved in, but between spending the money on the house and then the expenses of three kids...  We finally couldn't put it off any longer, and I am so glad that they are done.  I stopped having people over years ago for fear that they'd need a bathroom.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bathroom looks terrific, Beth!


----------



## tinknme

Love the bathroom Beth!


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Tammi gets to mow, Beth gets to go out to lunch, Anne Marie gets to diet (WTG!), Deb gets to go to work and go to work and go to work, Tia gets to count her money, Theresa gets to NOT look at texts from The Jerk, Jen gets to feel better.
> 
> I get to clean and move furniture and meet people with many deliveries!
> 
> Did I miss anything??



I love this recap!!

(except I had to talk to theJerk because of the text yesterday)


----------



## babytrees

Beth- that is beautiful!!


----------



## babytrees

so we have slowed down in our posting again (we must have, I am the last 3 posts)

I work in the morning so I will say Good Night all!!!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> I wish I'd known about Miles the bunny, but we didn't have any Borders near us.  It is always neat to find stuff for Miles.



We have a Borders if you'd like me to look.

Deb


----------



## my3princes

I should be in bed, but obviously am not.  Still wide awake from work tonight. 

Another busy day tomorrow tough I'm not working at either job.  The younger kids get out at Noon and Nick has his first High School lacrosse game at 5:30.  We'll watch the varsity game at 4 first.  I've been asked to keep the book for the JV games.  Hopefully I'll be able to do it as I have no idea what it entails 

Tomorrow night I'll wrap up the complicated part of 2 fundraisers and hopefully have the last of the paperwork in the mail for Lacrosse.  Then maybe things will settle down a bit...just a bit.


----------



## Tammi67

*BOB*


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tammi67 said:


> *BOB*




Love this! Welcome home Bob!!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Love your recap!!! Hope Bob is settling in well at home.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!  Happy Friday!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning all. It is a cloudy, cool, & windy morning here. Sorta fits the mood, I think things here at home have finally hit rock bottom. I knew at some point it would, just not good all around. I do not want to go into detail, but if ya'll could send good thoughts this way, it would be appreciated. 

Elin I hope Bob is adjusting well to being home.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I felt a little guilty sending Miles to school today, but it was the right thing to do.  He didn't have any complaints, but I know a lot of people who aren't sending their kids in for the make-up day (even ones that aren't out of town).

My oldest is no longer a teen.   and   I won't see him today, but he is coming home next Thursday to spend Easter weekend with us.  I'll need to take them back up on Easter Sunday, so we'll probably have our big meal and celebrate his birthday on Saturday.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Bathroom looks terrific, Beth!





tinknme said:


> Love the bathroom Beth!





babytrees said:


> Beth- that is beautiful!!



Thanks, everyone!  I love it and it was definitely worth the 20 years of saving for plus the 2.5 months of having people in my house.



my3princes said:


> We have a Borders if you'd like me to look.
> 
> Deb



If you are out there anyway and see it, I'd love to have it.  Don't make a special trip on my account.



my3princes said:


> I should be in bed, but obviously am not.  Still wide awake from work tonight.
> 
> Another busy day tomorrow tough I'm not working at either job.  The younger kids get out at Noon and Nick has his first High School lacrosse game at 5:30.  We'll watch the varsity game at 4 first.  I've been asked to keep the book for the JV games.  Hopefully I'll be able to do it as I have no idea what it entails
> 
> Tomorrow night I'll wrap up the complicated part of 2 fundraisers and hopefully have the last of the paperwork in the mail for Lacrosse.  Then maybe things will settle down a bit...just a bit.



Good luck to Nick on his first High School lacrosse game!  I hope that things do settle down for you.



Tammi67 said:


> *BOB*



I love it!  Welcome home, Bob!  I hope that settling in isn't too difficult and that it feels great to be home.



mommykds said:


> Good morning!  Happy Friday!



Good morning!



tinknme said:


> Good morning all. It is a cloudy, cool, & windy morning here. Sorta fits the mood, I think things here at home have finally hit rock bottom. I knew at some point it would, just not good all around. I do not want to go into detail, but if ya'll could send good thoughts this way, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Elin I hope Bob is adjusting well to being home.



I am sending good thoughts!    I hope you have a good resolution soon.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!  I felt a little guilty sending Miles to school today, but it was the right thing to do.  He didn't have any complaints, but I know a lot of people who aren't sending their kids in for the make-up day (even ones that aren't out of town).
> 
> My oldest is no longer a teen.   and   I won't see him today, but he is coming home next Thursday to spend Easter weekend with us.  I'll need to take them back up on Easter Sunday, so we'll probably have our big meal and celebrate his birthday on Saturday.





Today is a make up day for us too.  They are only doing a half day though.  Not a big deal, the kids didn't care.  They have next week off for Spring Break.


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Today is a make up day for us too.  They are only doing a half day though.  Not a big deal, the kids didn't care.  They have next week off for Spring Break.



Miles didn't really care either.  Spring break just seemed so much shorter with them having only Mon-Thurs.  I think because when its Mon-Fri off, I automatically add in the weekends.  I wish our school could have done a half day, but I'll bet even fewer would have shown up.  I'm interested to hear how many people were there.  They need 60% attendance for it to count.  I'll be ticked off if they don't get that.


----------



## bear74

Tammi67 said:


> *BOB*



Love it 

Welcome Home Bob!!!!!


----------



## bear74

tinknme said:


> Good morning all. It is a cloudy, cool, & windy morning here. Sorta fits the mood, I think things here at home have finally hit rock bottom. I knew at some point it would, just not good all around. I do not want to go into detail, but if ya'll could send good thoughts this way, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Elin I hope Bob is adjusting well to being home.



prayers said


----------



## bear74

thanks for the responses about the Easter baskets.  I have always done a new swim suit and maybe a pool toy or sunscreen.  But the older 2 did not need new suits this year.  I ended up finding 2 strawberry shortcake books about Easter and a strawberry shortcake movie that is Easter.  For the older two.  The twins I got them sippy cups. and will get them sun glasses if I can find the baby ones.  I cant seem to find swim suits that are smaller then 12 months at target or walmart.


----------



## bear74

So I got my mouse savers newsletter in my email today.  The Disney magic is going to be doing a few cruises out of Galveston next year.  That is very tempting.  But I know absolutely nothing about cruises.  What cat would you ladies recommend.  Do you think its a bad idea to take the twins?  I could do a Disney cruise for my 10th wedding Anniversary.


----------



## Tammi67

Janet - sending you lots of good thoughts and pixie dust!  

Jennifer - my advice regarding cruising would be to head directly to the cruise line forum on this board and search and read.  Everything you want to know has been asked and answered, and there is a wealth of information there.  If you can't find what you are looking for, there are lots of people willing to give advice.  Since this will be our first Disney cruise, I browse the front page of that forum daily to see what tidbits I can pick up.


----------



## tinker1bell

bear74 said:


> So I got my mouse savers newsletter in my email today.  The Disney magic is going to be doing a few cruises out of Galveston next year.  That is very tempting.  But I know absolutely nothing about cruises.  What cat would you ladies recommend.  Do you think its a bad idea to take the twins?  I could do a Disney cruise for my 10th wedding Anniversary.



Jennifer,  Tammi is right about going to the cruise forum and on the first page is lots of good links.  Then once you do pick a date you can go to that link and chat with other folks going on the same cruise.    Because of the clubs for the kids, they will enjoy themselves and you can have some me time.  Depending if you don't want to be on deck one or two, I would go the the  Disney Cruise Line site and look at a picture of the ship and you can see the different categories of the cabins.  Plus post away here and I might be able to answer some of your questions or direct you where to look.  Also order the cruise CD and that will help as well.


----------



## babytrees

tinknme said:


> Good morning all. It is a cloudy, cool, & windy morning here. Sorta fits the mood, I think things here at home have finally hit rock bottom. I knew at some point it would, just not good all around. I do not want to go into detail, but if ya'll could send good thoughts this way, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Elin I hope Bob is adjusting well to being home.



You know where we are if you want to go into details. But, as always, good thoughts and prayers heading your way


----------



## bear74

well it looks like I will need 2 rooms.   not sure if I can swing that.   I have looked at the first 2 pages here today since I posted this earlier


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tinknme said:


> Good morning all. It is a cloudy, cool, & windy morning here. Sorta fits the mood, I think things here at home have finally hit rock bottom. I knew at some point it would, just not good all around. I do not want to go into detail, but if ya'll could send good thoughts this way, it would be appreciated.



youve got it Janet


----------



## my3princes

Nick's team won their first game 13 - 1   They played pretty well.  We expect that the team they played today will be the easiest team that they are up against so it was a good one to start with.  I kept the book and I don't think that I screwed it up too badly 

The official ordering period for apparel and buttons ended at 10 PM so I expect that I won't have too many more come in over the weekend.  I gave myself a buffer as I knew that there are always a few that never make a deadline


----------



## bethbuchall

Laura comes home today!  With the long flight and time change, she'll have been traveling for almost 24 hours by the time she makes it home.  She's bound to be tired and cranky, but she'll be home!   (I don't look forward to getting her up for school on Monday... )


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## mommykds

Janet,


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Janet - We'll certainly be praying. I hope everything works out for the best. 

Jennifer - I'd love to do a cruise some time and thought about maybe doing that with Rachel for her graduation instead, but I've gotten the impression that her having just turned 18 at the time is a tough age - too old for the teen stuff, but not as much "adult" stuff of interest. Plus, I think her Girl Scout troop is talking about going on a cruise too. Terra's also been asking to go on a cruise too. Maybe in a few years?

Elin - I hope Bob's first day/night at home went smoothly. I've been thinking about you both a lot.

Deb - Yay for Nick's team! That's so great.

I got my boost of excitement yesterday when someone posted November park hours. So now I've been playing with my handy dandy spreadsheet. Always fun! Today we are heading out to do our April Showers pick up. It's our Girl Scout council's version of the Boy Scout food drive, but collecting personal care items. Hopefully, we really will only get the one brief shower at 10 and again at 1. They did mention snow a time or two earlier in the week, but that seems to have disappeared.

Tomorrow morning, I think I'm going to take Terra to see Hop. She hasn't asked to see a movie in a LONG time because she's always concerned about them being scary so I really want to take her since she actually came and asked.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

bethbuchall said:


> Laura comes home today!  With the long flight and time change, she'll have been traveling for almost 24 hours by the time she makes it home.  She's bound to be tired and cranky, but she'll be home!   (I don't look forward to getting her up for school on Monday... )



Hope she had a great time!

Good morning all! I think I will do some work on the house today and lots of relaxing. The rest of spring break looks to be busy!


----------



## bethbuchall

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Hope she had a great time!
> 
> Good morning all! I think I will do some work on the house today and lots of relaxing. The rest of spring break looks to be busy!



Thanks!  I've had a few e-mails, and it sounds like she had a wonderful time.  She says she has tons of photos.  (Including every public restroom she went to. )

Enjoy your spring break!  I can't believe ours is done already.  It went so fast.  I'm not looking forward to getting back into the routine of getting the kids to school, and I'm kind of mentally done with preschool for the year (though I do love the kids).


----------



## tinker1bell

bear74 said:


> well it looks like I will need 2 rooms.   not sure if I can swing that.   I have looked at the first 2 pages here today since I posted this earlier



Jennifer, I would call DCL and just for grins and giggles, ask them for a quote.  It couldn't hurt!!!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Laura comes home today!  With the long flight and time change, she'll have been traveling for almost 24 hours by the time she makes it home.  She's bound to be tired and cranky, but she'll be home!   (I don't look forward to getting her up for school on Monday... )



I hope she has a safe and uneventful trip home 


We had the final day of bowling today followed by the awards banquet.  The boys teams didn't do as well this year as they usually do, but they did have perfect attendance.  I think it is ironic that they did so well at states this year, but not in the league.  I guess every other year is was the reverse.


----------



## bethbuchall

According to the AirCanada website, she is on the ground in Toronto.  She has a pretty long layover there.


----------



## bethbuchall

I am so anxious for Laura to get home!  She was supposed to leave Toronto at 5:15 pm but the plane didn't leave until 7:37 pm.  They are now supposed to arrive in LGA at 8:57 pm.  Since it's at least 3.5 hours from LGA to here by charter bus, I will have a very late night.  She is going to be tired and grumpy, but she'll be HOME.   Of course, Monday morning, I'll probably be ready to send her to the moon.


----------



## my3princes

Beth I just found Miles the bunny.  I'll mail him out to you on Monday.  He's so soft and cute


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Beth I just found Miles the bunny.  I'll mail him out to you on Monday.  He's so soft and cute



Thank you so much!  Send me a PM with the cost, and I'll get the money out to you in Monday's mail, too.  I know that he's almost 12, but he will still love it, especially since it has his name.


----------



## babytrees

We found out this morning that if we want to get Abi to go shopping to take her when she is exhausted.  She hardly put up any fight and tried swimsuits almost willingly. We all found clothes and nobody wanted to cry or yell.

Anybody have any must do's in Philadelphia? We are spending a couple of nights there next week. Something to do different during Spring Break


Hope everybody has a peaceful Sunday!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Elin, I'm so glad here that Bob is home, 

Beth, hope Beth had a wonderful time and made it homw safely.

Glynnis, so sorry for your loss, prayers for yoor family.

Janet,  thinking of you

I've been burning the candle at both ends, starting at 4:30 in the morning and getting to bed at 11:00 at night or later, it finally caught up to me Friday when I fell asleep at the wheel coming home, thankfully I was at a redlight ad my foot didn't slip off the brake, just woke up sitting in the road with the rest of the cars gone in front of me.  That's when I decided it was time for a break, I came home and went straight to bed and slept in yesterday.  We did spend yesterday afternoon helping them pack up and clean the old place, Richie took a break from there and helped our youngest daughter move in her new furniture and move out the old from her upstairs apartment.  We'll spend this morning helping the oldest finish up and then we're through with that project, back to wedding prep after that.  My children are wearing me out.


----------



## tmfranlk

bethbuchall said:


> Thank you so much!  Send me a PM with the cost, and I'll get the money out to you in Monday's mail, too.  I know that he's almost 12, but he will still love it, especially since it has his name.



Yay! I'm so glad you found one! He is really cute. I'm sure Miles will love it.


----------



## tmfranlk

Terra and I are off to see Hop this morning. Hopefully, I can stay awake for it. I was absolutely beat after yesterday and then what happens? My eyes were wide awake at 6:45 (stupid sunlight! - I promise only to say that between the hours of 6 and 8 on the only days I can sleep in  ). 

After that, I've got a good nine million and one things to do this week. I'm supposed to have my first training for my day camp staff on Wed night. Of course, I don't get *my* training until Thursday morning so this could be interesting. Plus, we've got company coming Friday night. Plus, we're having Easter here Sunday. Plus, plus, plus. Why is there always a plus, plus, plus? I think my prayer for this week is going to be simple - calm, well-behaved kids. If I can have just that (or even most of the week) it would go a long way to making everything go smoothly.

Now...I need a to do list! Anyone got a piece of poster board?


----------



## my3princes

tmfranlk said:


> Terra and I are off to see Hop this morning. Hopefully, I can stay awake for it. I was absolutely beat after yesterday and then what happens? My eyes were wide awake at 6:45 (stupid sunlight! - I promise only to say that between the hours of 6 and 8 on the only days I can sleep in  ).
> 
> After that, I've got a good nine million and one things to do this week. I'm supposed to have my first training for my day camp staff on Wed night. Of course, I don't get *my* training until Thursday morning so this could be interesting. Plus, we've got company coming Friday night. Plus, we're having Easter here Sunday. Plus, plus, plus. Why is there always a plus, plus, plus? I think my prayer for this week is going to be simple - calm, well-behaved kids. If I can have just that (or even most of the week) it would go a long way to making everything go smoothly.
> 
> Now...I need a to do list! Anyone got a piece of poster board?



Good luck getting it all done.  I have one of those weeks too.  I'm working M-F at the Oil Co., M,T and TH at the restaurant, the kids are off for Spring Break (my parents are planning to do things with them).  2 of my work days will be shadowing a propane driver and a technician.  That means that I will start by 6 AM and it could be 10 hour days.  Nick has one lacrosse game, but it is an away game and an afternoon game so I won't be going to that one.  My mom is thinking of going depending on the weather.  Chris and I are starting Atkins tomorrow so we need to make a detailed grocery list and then hit the grocery store after our 2 PM meeting with a neighboring town's Lacrosse team.  I also need to make a detailed list of Easter things that I need to pick up.  My kids are not big candy eaters so I will need to be creative.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> I've been burning the candle at both ends, starting at 4:30 in the morning and getting to bed at 11:00 at night or later, it finally caught up to me Friday when I fell asleep at the wheel coming home, thankfully I was at a redlight ad my foot didn't slip off the brake, just woke up sitting in the road with the rest of the cars gone in front of me.  That's when I decided it was time for a break, I came home and went straight to bed and slept in yesterday.  We did spend yesterday afternoon helping them pack up and clean the old place, Richie took a break from there and helped our youngest daughter move in her new furniture and move out the old from her upstairs apartment.  We'll spend this morning helping the oldest finish up and then we're through with that project, back to wedding prep after that.  My children are wearing me out.



 You be careful, Mrs. Heg!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Janet - I have been thinking of you today.  Take care of yourself, please.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Nothing long and involved to report.  We are doing fine.  It is hard work but today was better than yesterday and yesterday was better than Friday.  Let's hope that continues. 

He has an appointment with our PCP tomorrow and with a surgeon on Tuesday.  There is the possibility that he will have hernia surgery in the near future.  Meanwhile, things are going just fine!


----------



## tinker1bell

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Elin, I'm so glad here that Bob is home,
> 
> Beth, hope Beth had a wonderful time and made it homw safely.
> 
> Glynnis, so sorry for your loss, prayers for yoor family.
> 
> Janet,  thinking of you
> 
> I've been burning the candle at both ends, starting at 4:30 in the morning and getting to bed at 11:00 at night or later, it finally caught up to me Friday when I fell asleep at the wheel coming home, thankfully I was at a redlight ad my foot didn't slip off the brake, just woke up sitting in the road with the rest of the cars gone in front of me.  That's when I decided it was time for a break, I came home and went straight to bed and slept in yesterday.  We did spend yesterday afternoon helping them pack up and clean the old place, Richie took a break from there and helped our youngest daughter move in her new furniture and move out the old from her upstairs apartment.  We'll spend this morning helping the oldest finish up and then we're through with that project, back to wedding prep after that.  My children are wearing me out.




Debbie, I hear you about doing too much.  Take it easy.  I can remember when after Stephanie's and my first trip, I was coming home from work just exhausted.  I was falling asleep at the wheel and if my phone had not rung, I would have driven off the road asleep!!!


----------



## tinknme

Thanks all, I am hanging in there  The boys & I are going to spend Easter weekend(leave Thursday night)with my brother. I am looking forward to a little time away. Also a friend of mine that now lives in Fl. is coming to town that weekend & invited me to stay with her at the hotel(Casino, I have no money to play, but will have a chance to catch up with a old friend). So I will have my brother drop me off Sunday night beings it is on the way from his home to ours(he is driving us beings Gary will need the good vehicle for work & My brother has to pick up & drop off his daughter as well). So I will now have 5 nights away from home  Hopefully this will help refresh me & I will have a better outlook on things.

Debbie I am glad you woke up, please take care of yourself!

Elin glad to hear that so far all is going well with Bob 

Anne Marie glad that you were not touched by the storms!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-Bob must be so happy to be home!  Glad to hear things are going OK.

Debbie-YIKES!  Please take care of yourself!

Janet-thinking of you!

Beth-your bathroom looks great!  Hope Laura gots lots of rest today so she isn't too cranky tomorrow.  I'm sure she had a great time.

Deb-sounds like you've got a busy week ahead.  How cool that you were able to find a Miles for Miles.

Anne Marie-yeah for sticking with the wii.  I had a good run doing it but haven't done it in a few weeks. 

Tia-how was Hop? 

Theresa-yeah for sucessful shopping.  I got some clothes up from the basement today.  Emma needs the next size pants.  The summer clothes were on top of the pants so we started sorting through some of those.  Lizzy has one pair of shorts that fit-I got them on clearance last fall.  She has an LLBean swimsuit from last year that her aunt bought her.  The bottom skirt is a size 12 and fits OK but the size 14 top is small.  Then I bought her a suit from Land's End in the fall on clearance and the size 14 bottoms seem a bit snug and she says the size 16 top is too big.  She has one speedo one piece that seems to fit well.  Who said she could grow so much?





I got a new pedometer.  It is one that works in your pocket.  I measured the small loop around our neighborhood in my car yesterday.  Today Emma & I walked it and the pedemeter seemed right on for distance.  It measure steps, "moderate" steps (going at over 3mph), "moderate" time, calories burned and distance.  I'm hoping this will help keep me motivated.  

There is a discount on the 1/2 marathon until next Sunday so I think we'll sign up this week.  


I've been reading about the Pixar weekend they are having at Epcot when I'll be there in May.  Lots of cool characters will be out.


----------



## babytrees

Debbie-please slow down. Things can be done on a different day, or by a different person...you can't be replaced.

We are going to Philadelphia tomorrow right after I get off work. We will spend 2 nights...and come back just in time for me to go into work on Wednesday...my feet are going to be dead on Thursday!!

If I don't get back on....have awesome starts to your weeks!!

Good Night All!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Debbie,
OMG! I am glad you are ok.  

Janet,
Sounds like a great getaway!  Hope you have fun.

Elin,
Glad that Bob is doing well at home.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

It has been so chilly I caved & turned the heat back on 

Bring on the heat, I promise I won't complain!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

MrsHeg said:


> I've been burning the candle at both ends, starting at 4:30 in the morning and getting to bed at 11:00 at night or later, it finally caught up to me Friday when I fell asleep at the wheel coming home, thankfully I was at a redlight ad my foot didn't slip off the brake, just woke up sitting in the road with the rest of the cars gone in front of me.  That's when I decided it was time for a break, I came home and went straight to bed and slept in yesterday.  We did spend yesterday afternoon helping them pack up and clean the old place, Richie took a break from there and helped our youngest daughter move in her new furniture and move out the old from her upstairs apartment.  We'll spend this morning helping the oldest finish up and then we're through with that project, back to wedding prep after that.  My children are wearing me out.



Scary! Glad you are okay!


PNO4TE said:


> *
> Nothing long and involved to report.  We are doing fine.  It is hard work but today was better than yesterday and yesterday was better than Friday.  Let's hope that continues.
> !*


*
So happy to see each day is getting better...


tinknme said:



			Thanks all, I am hanging in there  The boys & I are going to spend Easter weekend(leave Thursday night)with my brother. I am looking forward to a little time away. Also a friend of mine that now lives in Fl. is coming to town that weekend & invited me to stay with her at the hotel(Casino, I have no money to play, but will have a chance to catch up with a old friend). So I will have my brother drop me off Sunday night beings it is on the way from his home to ours(he is driving us beings Gary will need the good vehicle for work & My brother has to pick up & drop off his daughter as well). So I will now have 5 nights away from home  Hopefully this will help refresh me & I will have a better outlook on things.
!
		
Click to expand...

Time away is good--hope it does wonders 


Everything here is okay--I have a fridge now! Countertop is coming on Thursday..I cannot wait to get this stuff done so I can get the inspection. Ill be going to the house in a bit to get some more work done and then later, going to the phillies game! We have first and second row so it should be a lot of fun!*


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  We got back from my dad's house late last night, and I'm so glad to be home!  We had a great time, and my dad really enjoyed having the kids around.  We went to two orchestra concerts, a school play for my nephew, and also spent countless hours at parks, and the new swimming pool.  It was a fun relaxing time!  We really needed it!  Now, it's back to the real world!  Katie has her state History Fair competition tomorrow.  Please send along pixie dust and good thoughts.  

Elin - I'm so glad that Bob is home!  I hope that as the days pass, the routine will get easier for everyone!

Janet - I don't know what's going on, but I'm praying for you!  I hope the time away is what you need, right now.

Jen - Good luck with the house!  I loved the pictures you posted on FB!

Debbie - Please take care!!!  I've almost fallen asleep at the wheel, and it is SCARY!

Beth - The bathroom looks so good!!!  I'm really jealous!!!  I hope Laura had a great time, and didn't fight you too much on getting up this morning!

Theresa - Have a great trip!  I've always wanted to go there, so I'm looking forward to a trip report!  Glad things at Target are looking up for you!

Anne Marie - Way to go on the Wii fit!  I've really fallen off the wagon, and need the motivation to get going, again.  I'm going to use our trip to Disneyland as my motivation!

Tammi - Glad the reveal went well.  You are going to have so much fun planning and anticipating!

Jennifer - A cruise for your anniversary would be so fun!  I would love to do it one day.  

Have a great Monday, everyone!  I'm catching up on laundry, and then need to run to the store for milk.  I won't be on tomorrow, as I'll be with Katie all day, but I'll try to check in again today, and I'll be here after the competition.


----------



## tinknme

Glynis said:


> Good morning, everyone!  We got back from my dad's house late last night, and I'm so glad to be home!  We had a great time, and my dad really enjoyed having the kids around.  We went to two orchestra concerts, a school play for my nephew, and also spent countless hours at parks, and the new swimming pool.  It was a fun relaxing time!  We really needed it!  Now, it's back to the real world!  Katie has her state History Fair competition tomorrow.  Please send along pixie dust and good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday, everyone!  I'm catching up on laundry, and then need to run to the store for milk.  I won't be on tomorrow, as I'll be with Katie all day, but I'll try to check in again today, and I'll be here after the competition.




Good luck to Katie!


----------



## bethbuchall

babytrees said:


> We found out this morning that if we want to get Abi to go shopping to take her when she is exhausted.  She hardly put up any fight and tried swimsuits almost willingly. We all found clothes and nobody wanted to cry or yell.



I wish that would work for me, but I'm much more likely to cry and yell when I'm exhausted.  I hate clothes shopping for me.

I hope you are having a great time in Philadelphia.  For being as close as we are, we've never taken the kids.



MrsHeg said:


> I've been burning the candle at both ends, starting at 4:30 in the morning and getting to bed at 11:00 at night or later, it finally caught up to me Friday when I fell asleep at the wheel coming home, thankfully I was at a redlight ad my foot didn't slip off the brake, just woke up sitting in the road with the rest of the cars gone in front of me.  That's when I decided it was time for a break, I came home and went straight to bed and slept in yesterday.  We did spend yesterday afternoon helping them pack up and clean the old place, Richie took a break from there and helped our youngest daughter move in her new furniture and move out the old from her upstairs apartment.  We'll spend this morning helping the oldest finish up and then we're through with that project, back to wedding prep after that.  My children are wearing me out.



Please take some time for yourself!  I am glad everything is ok and hope that you get a break soon.



tmfranlk said:


> Terra and I are off to see Hop this morning. Hopefully, I can stay awake for it. I was absolutely beat after yesterday and then what happens? My eyes were wide awake at 6:45 (stupid sunlight! - I promise only to say that between the hours of 6 and 8 on the only days I can sleep in  ).
> 
> After that, I've got a good nine million and one things to do this week. I'm supposed to have my first training for my day camp staff on Wed night. Of course, I don't get *my* training until Thursday morning so this could be interesting. Plus, we've got company coming Friday night. Plus, we're having Easter here Sunday. Plus, plus, plus. Why is there always a plus, plus, plus? I think my prayer for this week is going to be simple - calm, well-behaved kids. If I can have just that (or even most of the week) it would go a long way to making everything go smoothly.
> 
> Now...I need a to do list! Anyone got a piece of poster board?



Good luck getting everything done!  I hope you don't stress too much.  How was Hop?  I gave Miles the choice of two movies last week, and he picked the second Diary of Wimpy Kid movie.  It was marginally better than the first.  He liked it, though.



my3princes said:


> Good luck getting it all done.  I have one of those weeks too.  I'm working M-F at the Oil Co., M,T and TH at the restaurant, the kids are off for Spring Break (my parents are planning to do things with them).  2 of my work days will be shadowing a propane driver and a technician.  That means that I will start by 6 AM and it could be 10 hour days.  Nick has one lacrosse game, but it is an away game and an afternoon game so I won't be going to that one.  My mom is thinking of going depending on the weather.  Chris and I are starting Atkins tomorrow so we need to make a detailed grocery list and then hit the grocery store after our 2 PM meeting with a neighboring town's Lacrosse team.  I also need to make a detailed list of Easter things that I need to pick up.  My kids are not big candy eaters so I will need to be creative.



You are always so busy!  Good luck with Atkins!  Thanks again for finding Miles for Miles!



PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> Nothing long and involved to report.  We are doing fine.  It is hard work but today was better than yesterday and yesterday was better than Friday.  Let's hope that continues.
> 
> He has an appointment with our PCP tomorrow and with a surgeon on Tuesday.  There is the possibility that he will have hernia surgery in the near future.  Meanwhile, things are going just fine!



I am glad that everything is going well.  I hope that it gets easier everyday!



tinknme said:


> Thanks all, I am hanging in there  The boys & I are going to spend Easter weekend(leave Thursday night)with my brother. I am looking forward to a little time away. Also a friend of mine that now lives in Fl. is coming to town that weekend & invited me to stay with her at the hotel(Casino, I have no money to play, but will have a chance to catch up with a old friend). So I will have my brother drop me off Sunday night beings it is on the way from his home to ours(he is driving us beings Gary will need the good vehicle for work & My brother has to pick up & drop off his daughter as well). So I will now have 5 nights away from home  Hopefully this will help refresh me & I will have a better outlook on things.



I am glad that you are getting a little time away! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Beth-your bathroom looks great!  Hope Laura gots lots of rest today so she isn't too cranky tomorrow.  I'm sure she had a great time.
> 
> Deb-sounds like you've got a busy week ahead.  How cool that you were able to find a Miles for Miles.
> 
> Anne Marie-yeah for sticking with the wii.  I had a good run doing it but haven't done it in a few weeks.
> 
> Tia-how was Hop?
> 
> Theresa-yeah for sucessful shopping.  I got some clothes up from the basement today.  Emma needs the next size pants.  The summer clothes were on top of the pants so we started sorting through some of those.  Lizzy has one pair of shorts that fit-I got them on clearance last fall.  She has an LLBean swimsuit from last year that her aunt bought her.  The bottom skirt is a size 12 and fits OK but the size 14 top is small.  Then I bought her a suit from Land's End in the fall on clearance and the size 14 bottoms seem a bit snug and she says the size 16 top is too big.  She has one speedo one piece that seems to fit well.  Who said she could grow so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new pedometer.  It is one that works in your pocket.  I measured the small loop around our neighborhood in my car yesterday.  Today Emma & I walked it and the pedemeter seemed right on for distance.  It measure steps, "moderate" steps (going at over 3mph), "moderate" time, calories burned and distance.  I'm hoping this will help keep me motivated.
> 
> There is a discount on the 1/2 marathon until next Sunday so I think we'll sign up this week.
> 
> 
> I've been reading about the Pixar weekend they are having at Epcot when I'll be there in May.  Lots of cool characters will be out.



Thanks, Bernadette!  That pedometer sounds great.  I hate having to clip one on and then half the time it doesn't record right.  I will have to go look for one like yours.  I need all the motivation that I can get right now.

I can't wait to see photos from your May trip!



Glynis said:


> Good morning, everyone!  We got back from my dad's house late last night, and I'm so glad to be home!  We had a great time, and my dad really enjoyed having the kids around.  We went to two orchestra concerts, a school play for my nephew, and also spent countless hours at parks, and the new swimming pool.  It was a fun relaxing time!  We really needed it!  Now, it's back to the real world!  Katie has her state History Fair competition tomorrow.  Please send along pixie dust and good thoughts.



Lots of  for Katie!  That is very exciting.

Good morning, DDA!  I am busy doing laundry and cleaning today, but I decided to take a quick DDA break.

Laura had a fabulous time on her trip.  I'm even more jealous after looking at the pictures.  She was still tired this morning, but she went off to school without too much struggle.  She has to work tonight, and I know that will be hard.  Since she has been used to being six hours ahead, work will seem very late to her.  At least she's young and can recover quickly!

The house is so quiet with the kids back in school and the bathroom guys gone.  The bathrooms are wonderful!   I don't know how we lived with them so bad for as long as we did, but that makes them even better.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all!!

Elin - I'm glad Bob is continuing to do well. Good luck with his appt.

Debbie - Take care of yourself! Everyone can take care of things to help you get your rest!

Deb - Good luck this week!

Janet - Enjoy your time away. I hope it helps out.

Bernadette - Sounds like a nice pedometer. I gave up on mine because they never seem to register right. 

Theresa - Have a great trip to Philly.

Jen - Hope it was a good game. Yay for more house progress!

Glynis - Glad you had a good trip! Best of luck to Katie for tomorrow. I know she'll do great!

I managed to get things set up for my training on Wed which was today's major goal since I still needed a location. So, we're all set there. I also got my great-dining-room-paper-clean-up filing system set up. The kitchen table has been lost to my dozen file boxes, but I did make a dent today so that was good. Hopefully tomorrow I can get through more of those and then move on to actually preparing for my Wed training meeting.


----------



## tmfranlk

I was looking at Terra's Disney photobook the other day and came across a few from the one Sept trip and then our Dec DL trip from '08 or '09 (don't remember for sure when) and had forgotten how much better I looked in those pics after having lost some weight. I'm only about 15 or 20 from where I was then, though that was a good 30+ from my ultimate goal. After I get through this week and before the next crazy one arrives, I'm want to get a schedule worked out where I can get some exercise worked into my schedule. I've also got to get some good daytime food in the house for me. I keep eating crap because I can't find anything that sounds good for lunch and/or breakfast. My goal is to pass my recent low before our trip in Nov. Plus, if I can do that I won't need new clothes for the trip!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Yesterday's appointment went well.  We have another appointment this morning.  Bob also did well being home alone for the 4 hours I taught yesterday.  Today I will be gone for 5 hours so we will see how that goes!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Elin,
Sounds like Bob is doing well.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

It is raining & very windy here today.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Theresa-have fun in Phillie!  Hope the feet feel better than anticipated.

Jen-can't wait to see photos of the house.  How was the game?

Glynis-sounds like a fun trip to your Dad's.  Thinking of Katie today.  I'm sure she'll do great today!

Beth-Hope Laura survived a full day yesterday.  Here's the pedometer I got:
http://www.amazon.com/Omron-HJ-303-...5ZHS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1303229180&sr=8-3

It seems pretty accurate so far.  I'm hoping tracking steps/miles per day will help motivate me.  Yesterday I did 2 miles at lunch and then another 1 mile at home with Joe (he's my fast walker!) plus another mile just walking around during the day.  Today I parked as far from the office as I could to get in a few more steps. 

Tia-good luck with your goals.  You can do it!  I need to work on the food end too-I could bring a much better & far less expensive lunch to work!  

Elin-glad to hear Bob did well yesterday.


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi,

I've been catching up on sleep lately so now I'm having a hard time falling asleep 

Beth - I forgot to say how much I love your bathroom, it looks wonderful.

Janet and Theresa I hope you have fun on your getaways

So now the wedding drama begins, I thought we had our ducks lined up when our caterer had to have surgery, fortunately she's doing fine, glad for her not just for us.  Then our cake decorator had to have wrist surgery, she has to change her line of work so unfortunatly her prognosis isn't as good.  I feel bad for her having such a curveball thrown at her at this stage in her life, she's spent years doing this and is now lost for another career choice.


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie - I hope you can get those snafus with the wedding worked out quickly and relatively painlessly.  You have had your hands full with this wedding!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!


----------



## Tammi67

Hi all!  

I've been reading along but between working, housekeeping, volunteering at school, and kids' activities, I just haven't had time to post.  

My parents' are coming into town tomorrow, and then the kids have spring break next week.  We'll have our Easter with the kids on Saturday and then they will go to their dad's.  I'm looking forward to some down time next week as they will stay with him on the days that I'm working.  Then on Wed and Thurs when I'm off they'll come home.  I'll have to think of some fun things that we can do.

Hugs and  to you all.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

I have Netflix & received a code from them for friends to try them for a month free. If anyone is interested let me & I will forward the email to you.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, your package arrived today, and I love him!  (I know that Miles will, too).  I am embarrassed to say that the envelope that I have for you is still sitting in my car waiting for a stamp.  I will definitely stop by the post office tomorrow and get that in the mail.  Thanks so much!


----------



## my3princes

I finally have a second to post.  Monday and Tuesday was both jobs.  I left the house at 8 AM and returned home around 10 PM.  I ended up on the phone with Verizon from 10-11 PM as my Droid has been dropping calls.  They still have no idea why.  I finally went to sleep around midnight and was up at 5 AM.  I had my Delivery ride along with a Propane driver today.  I had to be in at 6:30.  Turns out he works 12 hour shifts and my supervisor failed to warn me.  Thankfully I didn't have to work at the restaurant tonight as I didn't get home until 6 PM (he started at 5:30 AM).  Tomorrow I work both jobs again.  I'm certainly looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Glynis

Good evening, everyone!  Thanks for all the well wishes for Katie.  Unfortunately, her project was not chosen to go on to Washington D.C.  She was disappointed, but took it really well.  I was so proud of her.  She hates speaking in front of people, but she handled defending her project to the judges very well.

It has been a horribly gloomy day today.  Drizzly and wet!  Leslie came home from school sick, and then at naptime, Timothy also began throwing up.  I'm just looking forward to Alan getting home so I can have some down time.


----------



## ReAnSt

my3princes said:


> I finally have a second to post.  Monday and Tuesday was both jobs.  I left the house at 8 AM and returned home around 10 PM.  I ended up on the phone with Verizon from 10-11 PM as my Droid has been dropping calls.  They still have no idea why.  I finally went to sleep around midnight and was up at 5 AM.  I had my Delivery ride along with a Propane driver today.  I had to be in at 6:30.  Turns out he works 12 hour shifts and my supervisor failed to warn me.  Thankfully I didn't have to work at the restaurant tonight as I didn't get home until 6 PM (he started at 5:30 AM).  Tomorrow I work both jobs again.  I'm certainly looking forward to the weekend.



My Droid Incredible has been dropping calls, vibrating and not stopping, unless I play with the volume control, randomly switching to speakerphone, calling people while I am already talking to someone else, tonight it dropped a call and then was ghost dialing.  It looked like I was pressing the keys to dial the phone but I wasn't then it locked up.  I was at the VZW store twice on Sunday.  They did a hard reset on it then.  I was still having issues so they are sending out a replacement, it better be here before I leave for my trip.

I hope you are all doing well


----------



## babytrees

I am sleepy so I read and I will comment later today. 

*GOOD MORNING DDA!!!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

This pollen is killing me!


----------



## my3princes

ReAnSt said:


> My Droid Incredible has been dropping calls, vibrating and not stopping, unless I play with the volume control, randomly switching to speakerphone, calling people while I am already talking to someone else, tonight it dropped a call and then was ghost dialing.  It looked like I was pressing the keys to dial the phone but I wasn't then it locked up.  I was at the VZW store twice on Sunday.  They did a hard reset on it then.  I was still having issues so they are sending out a replacement, it better be here before I leave for my trip.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well



They wanted to send me a "new" phone too, but it is a refurbished phone and I'd rather have my actual new phone if I can manage it.  We'll see what happens.


I'm off to work soon, both jobs and I need to be up early for work tomorrow morning so I probably won't have time to check in again until tomorrow night.  Have a great couple of days.  Hopefully we'll all see improved weather.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Tammi, I agree..we have a yellow blanket everywhere & my son & I are not happy about it. 

Our baskets are done.  The family wanted homemade meatballs & tortilini for dinner so that's what we are having.  I will have to make something else for me that's more diet friendly though..not sure what yet.  I did see a recipe for a 2 pt cupcake that I am going to make for dessert.  It's just yellow or angel food cake mix combined with 20 oz of crushed pinapple.  Bake cupcakes per box directions & top with fat free cool whip.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning  I think the sun is trying to peek out, now if it would just warm up!

Anne Marie the cupcakes sound good, let me know how they turn out. I made brownies last week with diet coke & the family gobbled them up lol


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

Janet,
Will do!  I heard you can do chocolate cake & diet cherry coke (or plain diet coke) but I haven't tried that either.


----------



## Tammi67

Anne Marie - You are cooking?! =)  I agree with Janet, the cupcakes sound yummy.

Elin - You need to change your sig.  Spring is NOT what is in the air.


----------



## mommykds

Tammi67 said:


> Anne Marie - You are cooking?! =)





Yep!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good afternoon, DDA!  Somehow this week flew by, and I'm not sure I'm ready for it to be over.

I haven't even decided what we are having for Easter dinner.  I'm leaning towards steak, since we're also celebrating Matthew's birthday.

The pollen levels are high here, too, and I'm definitely feeling them.  There were also snow flurries in the air today.  The worst of both worlds!

We had an Easter egg hunt at preschool today.  The kids had a lot of fun!  It was cold outside, though, so I'm glad that it went quickly.

We still need to dye Easter eggs, but I'm waiting until Matthew is home.  I'm not sure he really cares anymore, though.

One of Laura's teachers scheduled an AP practice exam for Saturday from 9 am - noon.  I'm pretty sure that she isn't Christian, so she probably didn't even think about it being Easter weekend.  Laura can't go to the other practice exam that is after school, because she has to work, so I guess she'll be at the Saturday one.  She also has a lot left to do on her research paper for English.  Between her schoolwork and having to drive Matthew back up to school on Sunday, this weekend is going to pass much too quickly!

In case I don't make it back on until Monday...Happy Easter, DDA!


----------



## bear74

afternoon all.

I agree with Tammi the pollen is for the birds.  I was supposed to go to a meeting at work today.  But woke up with a headache, sore throat and sinus pressure.  

I am in the midst of baking 2 cakes a batch of cupcakes and possibly brownies.  All for the march of dimes bake sale that is tomorrow at work.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.

I am boiling up some eggs for coloring this weekend.  All the kids still want to do them.   Baskets are done but uneven so I am going to run to get 1 more thing for my son today.

Happy Easter.


----------



## Glynis

Morning, all! I have been hit with a horrible cold... on top of allergies!  Ugh!  

Today is bowling.  My team has been doing so well!!!  It makes it that much more fun!!!  After bowling, I get to boil 4 dozen eggs so the kids can decorate them after school today.  We are having a family Easter Egg hunt with Alan's siblings and all the little kids, tomorrow morning.  I also have to make a batch of baked beans to take, as well.  SIL is providing hot dogs, condiments, etc., and we all get to bring side dishes.  Easy, peasy!

We have invited Alan's mom and her husband to have Easter dinner at our house on Sunday.  However, I'm fairly sure that she will cancel.  She's cancelled every invitation we've thrown out there since Thanksgiving.  Oh well, at least we try!  I'm making ham with a cherry-currant sauce, sweet potatoes, rolls and broccoli.  Nothing too fancy, and nothing for dessert.  MIL is supposed to bring something, but if she cancels, I'm not worried, since my kids will have enough sugar in their baskets!

Have a great weekend, everyone!!!  HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Mulch Elves showed up at our house this morning at 8:30. 





















One of my 10 year old piano students and his father brought an entire truckload of mulch and did the front and side yards for me.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Mulch Elves showed up at our house this morning at 8:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my 10 year old piano students and his father brought an entire truckload of mulch and did the front and side yards for me.



That is so wonderful   You are truly loved.


----------



## Glynis

Whew!  This day is almost over!  Bowling was fun, and it looks like my team will end up either third or second place at the end of the season (next week).  

I got the eggs boiled, and the kids dyed them this evening (we were really lucky and only had 4 egg casualties).

I've made a couple of batches of jello beans, and now I'm getting ready to start the baked beans.  I need to get the kids to bed, though, so I'm contemplating getting up in the morning and doing them, then.  The hunt isn't until 11:30, so I wouldn't have to get up too early.  Hmmm, bed sounds good.

Elin - I'm so jealous!!!  I wish the gardening elves (or would that be gnomes) would visit my yard!  Alan has been so busy, lately, that nothing is happening out there.  I've done some weeding, but it doesn't look like I've accomplished anything!

Happy Easter everyone!  I hope you all have happy, and healthy weekends!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

What a dreary day here in VA.  Hopefully the sun peeking out later will help drag us out of the doldrums here in this house. 

The front of the house looks wonderful, doesn't it?  Well... you should see the back.   Hopefully I can get out there in the next week or so to do some cleaning up of my three flower beds and make some decisions about what I want to plant this year.  It looks like my ivy has taken over! 

Have good days, everyone!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
What nice neighbors you have!! How sweet!


----------



## mommykds

DIS is wacky..duplicated post!


----------



## mommykds

We have rain here too so no gardening today.  We did plant last week & so far everything is growing nicely.  We have basil, tomatoes, hot peppers, bell peppers, parsley, thyme, rosemary & cucumbers.  We had to build a cage around the bed to keep the deer & bunnies out. 

Today we are endulging in our favorite mexican restarant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No counting points today!!!  Easter day will be very weight watchers friendly however. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter weekend!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good morning, 

Happy Easter weekend everyone!

Elin - how wonderful, the yard looks great, it doesn't surprise me at all that someone would do that for you, you reap what you sow

Glynis - sounds like a great weekend, I hope everyone is feeling better

Becky - Have a wonderful trip

The kids will be coming over today for our annual egg dying event, we'll see how many get broken this year, Aubrey is still pretty rough.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Elin - How sweet! They did a nice job.

Glynis - Happy egg hunting today!

Anne Marie - How was the Mexican food? My favorite!

Deb - How did the end of your crazy-week go?


I spent yesterday finishing cleaning up the dining room and filing nine million papers. I did recycle 7 grocery sacks worth of paper in the process too. Now ALL of my Scout papers (troop, Neighborhood and Day Camp) are under control and organized as well as Terra's school stuff, all of our personal paperwork, and cards, photos, etc. Whew! That was a LOOOONG time in coming and I feel SO much better. I've still got a few boxes of stuff to sort out, but it's mostly Scout craft stuff and the likes so no where near as bad.

My aunt, uncle and 2 cousins arrived last night walking in the door asking "are those the tornado sirens?" Yep, our crazy winter/spring weather still abounds. The two storm cells went north and south of us, but a tornado hit the airport pretty good and it is closed for a few days. Hopefully opening by Thursday, though, as Phil is flying to NY for the day. There were also several houses levelled and or heavily damaged in a few areas. This has been one crazy time. The tornados and hail don't usually hit us this hard, but we've had sirens probably a dozen times since New Year's Eve when tornados touched down a mile or so from us. I'm done with this craziness already!

Today we're Easter Egg hunting at the church (inside, I'm sure!), baking desserts, dying eggs and just hanging out. I'm looking forward to it after the crazy week. Tomorrow is just the Bunny, church and lunch before family hits the road for home.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Yep it's still morning   I slept in and feel like I caught up a bit on sleep.  I survived Hell week and start my regular hours next week.  Of course with 3 boys doing sports there is at least one game every night plus one on Saturday, some nights 2 games in different places and add in misc practices for the third.  Thank goodness I have family close by to help with the transporting and cheering.  Our diet is going really well, I'm averaging a one pound per day loss and Chris a bit more.  That should continue for the first 2 weeks then things will slow a bit.  I'm pleased that it is working though.  We'll do Easter dinner tomorrow and Mom is cooking a ham.  I'll make green beans and fried eggs for Chris and I so we can partake without going off plan.  Tonight we are taking my parents out to dinner for their 45 Wedding Anniversary.  Since we're going to the restaurant that I work at I know that I can stay on plan there too   I need to power clean our house today as I haven't touched it in weeks (I wonder why)  I had order a couple of things from Amazon for the boys for Easter and they haven't arrived.  Thankfully I have a backup plan for the baskets and I'll give the boys what I ordered from us when they get here.  It's things that they need so it's all good.


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> Mulch Elves showed up at our house this morning at 8:30.
> 
> One of my 10 year old piano students and his father brought an entire truckload of mulch and did the front and side yards for me.



It looks awesome.  How sweet of the student and his father.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Elin-that looks great! How nice of the student and his father!

Hope everyone is having a good night..Im just relaxing and watching the baseball game. Things are good here in NJ


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Tammi67




----------



## tinknme

Happy Easter my friends!


----------



## my3princes

Happy Easter


----------



## mommykds

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Happy Easter!!!


Elin-how wonderful of your student & dad to do the mulch!  So nice of them!  

I was surprised to read of all the allergies.  We still don't have any leaves out yet.  I'm sure the pollen will arrive someday......

It has been cold (40s) and rainy.  Today was delightful!  Sunny and 70s.  We had a nice day.  I made the girls skirts yesterday.  I was putting it off because Lizzy wanted a layer of stretch/sparkly tulle over her skirt.  Wasn't sure how I was going to do that but she since she doesn't ask me to make her much I figured I should try.  In the end it turned out cute and she loved it so that is what really matters.  My SIL was here from St Louis so it was great to see her.

I did some work that needed to be done.  I've gone another project I should work on but I'm not up for that.  Work is still so crazy.  Everyone is so miserable.  They fired a 35 year employee last week so everyone is all worried again about who will be next.




tmfranlk said:


> The tornados and hail don't usually hit us this hard, but we've had sirens probably a dozen times since New Year's Eve when tornados touched down a mile or so from us. I'm done with this craziness already!


I was talking to my SIL today and she said the same thing-the NYE one was about 1 mile from her house.  I wonder if you are very close to each other.  She flies home tomorrow and was able to get her SW boarding pass this afternoon so I would think that is a good sign.


----------



## tmfranlk

lovesdumbo said:


> I was talking to my SIL today and she said the same thing-the NYE one was about 1 mile from her house.  I wonder if you are very close to each other.  She flies home tomorrow and was able to get her SW boarding pass this afternoon so I would think that is a good sign.



Wow! She must be. The smaller NYE one was a mile from me and the bigger one less than 5 miles.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Our day started bright and early with a trip to the ER. Bob's PEG tube came out!   Scared the you-know-what out of me!!  He is now the proud owner of a brand spankin' new one and instructions on how to deal with it next time so that a trip like that is not required.  It is going to be a L O N G day here, I fear!

Hope you all have a good day.  Our weather is gorgeous!


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Our day started bright and early with a trip to the ER. Bob's PEG tube came out!   Scared the you-know-what out of me!!  He is now the proud owner of a brand spankin' new one and instructions on how to deal with it next time so that a trip like that is not required.  It is going to be a L O N G day here, I fear!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.  Our weather is gorgeous!



I'm sorry to hear that you had so much excitement so ealry in the day.  It sounds like it was easily resolved though scary.  I'm happy to hear that.  

Thoughts are with you!


----------



## babytrees

I hope everybody had awesome weekends!! I actually had two days off in a row so we did nearly nothing yesterday and today. We literally went to church cooked and ate dinner and lazed around yesterday. 

Today we left the house. Abi needed a new euphonium...really. The poor girl's other instrument was on it's 6th life of 7. So we had seen a great one a couple of months ago in a music store in a close by town. I made sure that it was a good deal by looking around (those suckers are expensive) and decided that today was the day to pick it up. I think the sales man was very surprised when we came in and picked the instrument, kapo and a birthday present for Cassidy out in less than 5 minutes.Probably the quickest and easiest commission (if he gets one) he's ever made.

We then went to the Appalachian Music store down the street to "window" shop...after hearing twice in the little walk to and in the store "I miss having a dulcimer" I had decided that, if they were reasonably priced I would get one. Well....there is now no room in her bedroom for anything else...2 guitars, 1 euphonium (other one is at school), a dulcimer, a music stand. Seems like I am missing something.

Work has gotten to the point that I will be taking some of my concerns to corporate so it was nice to have a relatively quiet weekend (Mary Ellen...Mark's mom is a little caustic but it could be worse). I have a very strange schedule this week and next but I am still hoping to get some resumes out!!

Good Morning DDA!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning!  I hope everyone had a good holiday!  We enjoyed having my parents here.  They left yesterday, but will back back in June for Alyssa's dance recital.

The kids went to their dad's Saturday night, and I survived my first Easter without them.   The Easter Bunny made his appearance Friday night since they wouldn't be here Easter morning.  This week they are on Spring Break, and I'll be off with them the next two days.  Maybe we'll go see Rio.


----------



## tinknme

Good afternoon 

We had a wonderful time at my brothers & I enjoyed my 2 days with my friend. Now it is back to house cleaning, laundry, ect.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

morning!!!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## PNO4TE

Janet - I am glad you had a good time away!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds




----------



## mommykds

Ok I just have to get this out...

I wish the media would stop comparing Kate to Princess Diana!!!!  There is NO comparison & it drives me nuts.

Ok, I 'm done...thanks.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!  It's FREEZING here!  I think, though I'm not positive, because I haven't been outside, yet, that we lost all our fruit this morning.  I had my apricot, plum, pear and peach trees blooming, and I'm pretty sure we lost them overnight!  Boo!!!!!  Oh well, someday it will be spring, here.

Hope everyone else is having sunny weather.


----------



## Glynis

mommykds said:


> Ok I just have to get this out...
> 
> I wish the media would stop comparing Kate to Princess Diana!!!!  There is NO comparison & it drives me nuts.
> 
> Ok, I 'm done...thanks.



No, there's not!  I think that Kate learned a lot from watching and hearing about Diana, so she's starting out with a much greater advantage!  However, she's still young, and has a lot to learn.  I'm eager to watch it all happen!


----------



## tinknme

mommykds said:


> Ok I just have to get this out...
> 
> I wish the media would stop comparing Kate to Princess Diana!!!!  There is NO comparison & it drives me nuts.
> 
> Ok, I 'm done...thanks.



I agree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Elin, what is that in your signature???


----------



## Tammi67

I'm trying not to pay to much attention to the Royal Wedding.  I'm still bitter that I didn't get an invite.  However, I'm sure I will tune in, at least to the replays, just to see what everyone is wearing and how they look.  I'll be able to catch a little of it live as I'm getting ready for work.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  As usual, I'm running late.  And there is nothing exciting happening around here.


----------



## bethbuchall

Laura's best friend (and the only one that she ever does anything with outside of school) stopped completely stopped talking to her, because Laura told her on Monday that she doesn't want to go to the prom.  I know that I need to just stand back and stay out of it, but it breaks my heart.  Laura is dead set on not going to prom, since she went last year and didn't really enjoy it.  (Her boyfriend doesn't care either way.)  Also, it is expensive to go to prom these days ($100/couple for tickets, $100+ for a dress, $40 to get hair done, $50+ for dinner, etc.), and she just feels that it's a waste of money.  She said that there are other girls going that would be happy to have the friend in their group, so she's not completely leaving her out in the cold.  She tried to talk to her yesterday, but the girl wouldn't speak to her.  Laura texted last night that she was very sorry that she upset her and would be happy to do other things like help her pick out her dress but didn't get a response.  This girl doesn't seem like the type to just stop talking and give up on the friendship over this, so I don't know if there is more to the story that I'm not getting.  I don't know what else to say to Laura about it.  It just makes me so sad.  They should be enjoying the end of their senior year, and this has put such a damper on it.    How long does it usually take for something like this to blow over?  Or is it the end?


----------



## Tammi67

I don't know, Beth.  We haven't hit that stage yet.   to you and Laura.  Hopefully they'll work it out.


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks, Tammi!  I just want to cry.  Laura doesn't have a lot of friends that she goes out and does stuff with.  She hangs around other people at school, but she had only two close friends.  The other was a boy that also stopped talking to her when she found a boyfriend.  He still won't talk to her a year later.  That I almost understand.  This just seems so trivial.  She's tried to talk to her about it, but her friend is completely shutting her out.  I hope that they can get past this.  Someone else tried to mediate today, but the friend wouldn't admit that she was mad or that there was a problem.  But she also wouldn't talk to Laura.

At least there is a fresh beginning in college.


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Beth!  I'm so sorry this is happening to Laura.  On a smaller scale, a similar thing happened to Katie and one of her best friends at the beginning of this school year.  The friend's mother and I both tried to mediate, and it didn't do any good, at all.  It's only now, with 5 weeks of school left, that they are back to talking at all.  They're still not best friends, and I don't see that relationship ever getting back there, but they can talk and be civil.  It's been a long road, and lots of tears have been shed, but there was nothing I could do to make it better.  

Good luck to Laura!


----------



## Glynis

Beth - Is there any way that a compromise could be reached?  Maybe Laura and her boyfriend could at least go out to dinner with the friend and her date.  That way, they'd be together for part of the evening, anyway.  Just a thought.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

bethbuchall said:


> Laura's best friend (and the only one that she ever does anything with outside of school) stopped completely stopped talking to her, because Laura told her on Monday that she doesn't want to go to the prom.  I know that I need to just stand back and stay out of it, but it breaks my heart.  Laura is dead set on not going to prom, since she went last year and didn't really enjoy it.  (Her boyfriend doesn't care either way.)  Also, it is expensive to go to prom these days ($100/couple for tickets, $100+ for a dress, $40 to get hair done, $50+ for dinner, etc.), and she just feels that it's a waste of money.  She said that there are other girls going that would be happy to have the friend in their group, so she's not completely leaving her out in the cold.  She tried to talk to her yesterday, but the girl wouldn't speak to her.  Laura texted last night that she was very sorry that she upset her and would be happy to do other things like help her pick out her dress but didn't get a response.  This girl doesn't seem like the type to just stop talking and give up on the friendship over this, so I don't know if there is more to the story that I'm not getting.  I don't know what else to say to Laura about it.  It just makes me so sad.  They should be enjoying the end of their senior year, and this has put such a damper on it.    How long does it usually take for something like this to blow over?  Or is it the end?


Beth, I'm so sorry.  I hate girly drama!  Kaelyn is the same way.  She only really has (had) 2 close friends.  Now they're not talking.  The one girls' boyfriend called K a fat cow and of course, she takes offense to that so K's boyfriend called that girl a b****h and that got back to her so now she won't talk to K and says that her boyfriend had a right to call K a cow.   The 2nd girl won't stand up to girl #1 so she follows along.


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Oh, Beth!  I'm so sorry this is happening to Laura.  On a smaller scale, a similar thing happened to Katie and one of her best friends at the beginning of this school year.  The friend's mother and I both tried to mediate, and it didn't do any good, at all.  It's only now, with 5 weeks of school left, that they are back to talking at all.  They're still not best friends, and I don't see that relationship ever getting back there, but they can talk and be civil.  It's been a long road, and lots of tears have been shed, but there was nothing I could do to make it better.
> 
> Good luck to Laura!





Glynis said:


> Beth - Is there any way that a compromise could be reached?  Maybe Laura and her boyfriend could at least go out to dinner with the friend and her date.  That way, they'd be together for part of the evening, anyway.  Just a thought.





MinnieMouseMom said:


> Beth, I'm so sorry.  I hate girly drama!  Kaelyn is the same way.  She only really has (had) 2 close friends.  Now they're not talking.  The one girls' boyfriend called K a fat cow and of course, she takes offense to that so K's boyfriend called that girl a b****h and that got back to her so now she won't talk to K and says that her boyfriend had a right to call K a cow.   The 2nd girl won't stand up to girl #1 so she follows along.



I'm so sorry that your girls are going through this, too.  Laura has always stayed away from drama (probably because she didn't have a lot of friends), so this is somewhat new for us.  She was in a really close group of 4 girls all through elementary school.  They abruptly dropped her in middle school (and we still don't know why).

Glynis, that is one of the compromises that she wanted to propose to the girl (along with going out to help her look for a dress), but she won't listen or talk right now.  Maybe once she sorts through her feelings a little more...I don't know.

Thanks!  It does make me feel better, though I wish that your girls weren't going through this, too.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bethbuchall said:


> Laura's best friend (and the only one that she ever does anything with outside of school) stopped completely stopped talking to her, because Laura told her on Monday that she doesn't want to go to the prom.  I know that I need to just stand back and stay out of it, but it breaks my heart.  Laura is dead set on not going to prom, since she went last year and didn't really enjoy it.  (Her boyfriend doesn't care either way.)  Also, it is expensive to go to prom these days ($100/couple for tickets, $100+ for a dress, $40 to get hair done, $50+ for dinner, etc.), and she just feels that it's a waste of money.  She said that there are other girls going that would be happy to have the friend in their group, so she's not completely leaving her out in the cold.  She tried to talk to her yesterday, but the girl wouldn't speak to her.  Laura texted last night that she was very sorry that she upset her and would be happy to do other things like help her pick out her dress but didn't get a response.  This girl doesn't seem like the type to just stop talking and give up on the friendship over this, so I don't know if there is more to the story that I'm not getting.  I don't know what else to say to Laura about it.  It just makes me so sad.  They should be enjoying the end of their senior year, and this has put such a damper on it.    How long does it usually take for something like this to blow over?  Or is it the end?



It could go either way.  I've had friends whose daughters had similar issues where it ended almost as quickly as it started and others that didn't end so well.  Unfortunately, I got the worst possible scenario.  Katrina and her best friend had a similar fall out in their senior year.  The rift was never mended.  I don't think I ever got the "whole story".  Katrina is almost 26 (she was 17 when she graduated).  They were inseparable - either at our house or her house.  We ran into this friend just this Saturday at the grocery store.  Even after all these years, we had to "avoid" being in the same area of the store as her.  I'll keep Laura in my prayers that it ends better for her.


----------



## babytrees

bethbuchall said:


> Laura's best friend (and the only one that she ever does anything with outside of school) stopped completely stopped talking to her, because Laura told her on Monday that she doesn't want to go to the prom.  I know that I need to just stand back and stay out of it, but it breaks my heart.  Laura is dead set on not going to prom, since she went last year and didn't really enjoy it.  (Her boyfriend doesn't care either way.)  Also, it is expensive to go to prom these days ($100/couple for tickets, $100+ for a dress, $40 to get hair done, $50+ for dinner, etc.), and she just feels that it's a waste of money.  She said that there are other girls going that would be happy to have the friend in their group, so she's not completely leaving her out in the cold.  She tried to talk to her yesterday, but the girl wouldn't speak to her.  Laura texted last night that she was very sorry that she upset her and would be happy to do other things like help her pick out her dress but didn't get a response.  This girl doesn't seem like the type to just stop talking and give up on the friendship over this, so I don't know if there is more to the story that I'm not getting.  I don't know what else to say to Laura about it.  It just makes me so sad.  They should be enjoying the end of their senior year, and this has put such a damper on it.    How long does it usually take for something like this to blow over?  Or is it the end?



I am so sorry this is happening to Laura. Something similar happened to Cassidy last year with two of her supposed "best" friends. It did put a damper on the end of the year activities. But guess what? She ended up reconnecting with a friend and getting closer to another friend. Both of these young ladies have been better friends than the other 2 have ever been. But I learned to keep my mouth shut, just like you would for a boyfriend, because they need to figure it out themselves.


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks, Vicki and Theresa!  We are still avoiding the boy over a year later, but he actually avoids us even more.  I will try to keep my mouth shut now that I have offered the only input that I have.  It helps to be able to "talk" about it.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Elin, what is that in your signature???



It is a silly thing from an AKL thread that went on for 362 pages instead of being closed down at 250.  No trips in our future (well... Kristin and Ashley leave next week for their Davey Jones Flower Power trip).


----------



## mommykds

Beth,
I am sorry Laura has to deal with this.  She has made her feeling known to her friend & tried to make the effort..at this point there is nothing she can do.  The other girl will either "come around" or she won't.  Laura has done all she can do by saying she'd go dress shopping & trying to talk to her friend.
Girls are rough & can be catty & unforgiving at that age.  

We have gone through this drama here too.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

The sun is finally out again!

ETA: The sun was nice while it lasted


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.  

Wow, this is some crazy weather we're having!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  No school here today due to flooded roads that are impassable to the buses.  Fortunately, we're fine where we are.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tinknme said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> We had a wonderful time at my brothers & I enjoyed my 2 days with my friend. Now it is back to house cleaning, laundry, ect.


Glad you had a nice time away!

Everything here is okay..our school budget passed which was awesome. I took a half sick day today and just laying around til my doctors appointment...
I may be going on a cruise this summer so im excited about that possibility!
hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Tammi67

Hello!

I was up watching the wedding before work today.  Such a real life fairytale!  Did anyone see Fergie's daughters and think that they looked just like Anastasia and Drizella, being upstaged by Cinderella???  And I think I need my Disney fix when I see a hidden mickey in her, uh, "hat?".


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi67 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was up watching the wedding before work today.  Such a real life fairytale!  Did anyone see Fergie's daughters and think that looked just like Anastasia and Drizella, being upstaged by Cinderella???  And I think I need my Disney fix when I see a hidden mickey in her, uh, "hat?".



I was just talking to someone about those outfits.  Whoever designed them should be put out to pasture.  The blue one on Princess Eugenie wouldn't be too bad without the bows and if the hemline were normal.  Princess Beatrice needs to lose that horrid hat/fascinator that is completely obscuring her face.  The coat is kind of cute.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

I do not have a big sense of fashion, but if those hats are fashion than I am glad I don't


----------



## Tammi67

I'm horrible, aren't I.


----------



## tinknme

Tammi67 said:


> I'm horrible, aren't I.




Good comparison


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,
I thought the same thing!!!!  

However I thought Kate's dress was gorgeous..so tasteful.


----------



## babytrees

tinknme said:


> Good morning
> 
> I do not have a big sense of fashion, but if those hats are fashion than I am glad I don't



they aren't hats they are "fascinators" which is a dumb word for big money, little taste!


----------



## bethbuchall

babytrees said:


> they aren't hats they are "fascinators" which is a dumb word for big money, little taste!



There were quite a few bad hats in attendance today as well.  A couple could have used their own zip codes.


----------



## Glynis

Tammi - I just wondered if Beatrice and Eugenia would have done better if their mother had been allowed to come.  It looked, really, like they didn't care much.  

I loved the whole wedding!!!  I thought the dress was amazing, and I can totally see people copying it for years to come!  It's timeless in it's elegance.  I was a bit disappointed in her bouquet, however.  It just seemed like an afterthought.

  Some of the hats had me laughing out loud, and let's remember that it was 2:00 in the morning for me.  I had to laugh quietly so as not to wake up the rest of my "uncultured" family.  

I really thought that Victoria Beckham could have done much better!  Her hat was absurd, and the dress was ick!  She's a designer, and she couldn't come up with something better than that?

I did think that Kate's mother looked wonderful, as did her sister!  Wow, what a figure!  She looked so beautiful!  

I think it's time for a nap, for me!  I went to bed last night at 10:00 and woke up at 2:00.  I feel like I've put in a full day!  Oh, I also went to bowling as well, and I'm happy to announce that my team went from 8th place at the beginning of the season to at least 3rd place by this morning!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tammi67 said:


> I'm horrible, aren't I.



That is hysterical! i turned it on as I was getting ready for work and those...hats..were the first thing i saw!


----------



## tinknme

babytrees said:


> they aren't hats they are "fascinators" which is a dumb word for big money, little taste!



Whatever they are called, they were still horrid!


----------



## PNO4TE

Commentary on the hats:  They were ticked off that their Mother wasn't invited to the wedding and chose the most hideous hats they could find, knowing that they would be seated in a very visible position at Westminster Abbey!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Commentary on the hats:  They were ticked off that their Mother wasn't invited to the wedding and chose the most hideous hats they could find, knowing that they would be seated in a very visible position at Westminster Abbey!



I was thinking along those lines.  I cannot believe that there wasn't someone that could tell them that they were not wearing those outfits.  It seems like an awfully immature decision.  If my daughter were in that position, I would have stopped her even if I were hurt/angry at not being issued an invitation.


----------



## yellowfish78

Those are normal for the girls.  People has (had?) a photo gallery of the hats that the girls have worn in the past.  http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20395222_20485982,00.html

Actually, they've expanded it since yesterday!  LOL!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi67 said:


> I'm horrible, aren't I.



Oh, that's a good one!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, all!

Of to get some breakfast and run a few errands before coming back and getting to work on my camp stuff. Yesterday I had big plans for work. Instead, Terra and I planted Mom's garden and added a container garden to the mix. Then we went to a Borders party with a bunch of Phil's former co-workers. There was a climbable tree in the back and a hill to roll down...Terra was the last one wanting to leave.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## tinker1bell

I am not posting this on Facebook,,,,,Hal and I are getting ready to go down to Baltimore.  We are staying at the Raddison.  Tomorrow are my appointments at John's Hopkins.  Four in all.  Last one is at 11:30 and then we will leave for home stopping off at our favorite rib place,,,,Corner Stable!!

At first Guenna was going to go with me but she had to go to the hospital yesterday twice.  She was having contractions and they managed to stop them.  Little Miss Vivian is sure making her presence known!!!   

I am glad Hal is taking me cause I know after four appointments starting at 8am I am going to be very, very tired.    Hopefully I will have some answers.


----------



## bethbuchall

Terry, I hope that you have an uneventful trip and that they are able to give you some definitive answers and relief!   also for Guenna and Vivian!


----------



## Glynis

Terry - I hope that everything goes well tomorrow!  I'm so glad that Hal will be with you.  Here's hoping that answers are found!!!  Fingers crossed that Miss Vivian will wait until you are home to make her appearance!


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> I am not posting this on Facebook,,,,,Hal and I are getting ready to go down to Baltimore.  We are staying at the Raddison.  Tomorrow are my appointments at John's Hopkins.  Four in all.  Last one is at 11:30 and then we will leave for home stopping off at our favorite rib place,,,,Corner Stable!!
> 
> At first Guenna was going to go with me but she had to go to the hospital yesterday twice.  She was having contractions and they managed to stop them.  Little Miss Vivian is sure making her presence known!!!
> 
> I am glad Hal is taking me cause I know after four appointments starting at 8am I am going to be very, very tired.    Hopefully I will have some answers.



We sure hope that they can finally give you answers   Hopefully Vivian will give Mom a break while your away.  She'll be here soon enough


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> I am not posting this on Facebook,,,,,Hal and I are getting ready to go down to Baltimore.  We are staying at the Raddison.  Tomorrow are my appointments at John's Hopkins.  Four in all.  Last one is at 11:30 and then we will leave for home stopping off at our favorite rib place,,,,Corner Stable!!
> 
> At first Guenna was going to go with me but she had to go to the hospital yesterday twice.  She was having contractions and they managed to stop them.  Little Miss Vivian is sure making her presence known!!!
> 
> I am glad Hal is taking me cause I know after four appointments starting at 8am I am going to be very, very tired.    Hopefully I will have some answers.



good luck


----------



## babytrees

tinker1bell said:


> I am not posting this on Facebook,,,,,Hal and I are getting ready to go down to Baltimore.  We are staying at the Raddison.  Tomorrow are my appointments at John's Hopkins.  Four in all.  Last one is at 11:30 and then we will leave for home stopping off at our favorite rib place,,,,Corner Stable!!
> 
> At first Guenna was going to go with me but she had to go to the hospital yesterday twice.  She was having contractions and they managed to stop them.  Little Miss Vivian is sure making her presence known!!!
> 
> I am glad Hal is taking me cause I know after four appointments starting at 8am I am going to be very, very tired.    Hopefully I will have some answers.



I hope it's an easy day with lots of answers that come out of it!!


----------



## tinknme

Thinking of you Terry!


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
Good luck!  Hope you get some answers!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning! 

We had a very productive weekend.  Lots of gardening accomplished!
Took a nice long walk (& chat) with the kids too.  

I have a question...how long can you keep hard boiled eggs?  We have been up to our eyeballs in egg salad since Easter & I am not sure how long they can be eaten....I really don't want anymore egg salad.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good luck today, Terry.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Thinking of you today, Terry. 

Busy day ahead.  I'm off to take donuts to lunch for Alyssa's birthday treat.  Then I need to stop by Wal-mart (scared) to pick up some supplies for a school project for Nicholas and get some pictures printed.  Maybe I'll treat myself to a pedicure while I'm out.  That sounds better than coming home and mowing.


----------



## tmfranlk

Terry - Hope the appointments went well today! Prayers for some much desired answers Hope Guenna and Vivian are doing well.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tinker1bell said:


> I am not posting this on Facebook,,,,,Hal and I are getting ready to go down to Baltimore.  We are staying at the Raddison.  Tomorrow are my appointments at John's Hopkins.  Four in all.  Last one is at 11:30 and then we will leave for home stopping off at our favorite rib place,,,,Corner Stable!!
> 
> At first Guenna was going to go with me but she had to go to the hospital yesterday twice.  She was having contractions and they managed to stop them.  Little Miss Vivian is sure making her presence known!!!
> 
> I am glad Hal is taking me cause I know after four appointments starting at 8am I am going to be very, very tired.    Hopefully I will have some answers.



Hope all went well!


----------



## my3princes

Terry I've been thinking of you all day.  I hope all went well and that little Vivian held off a while.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!
Today is my house inspection! If I pass, I can move in whenever I want...so nervous! I think I have covered everything on the list, but who knows!
I also have the phillies game tnoight..busy day!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Terry, any update?

Good luck with the inspection today, Jen!


----------



## bethbuchall

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning!
> Today is my house inspection! If I pass, I can move in whenever I want...so nervous! I think I have covered everything on the list, but who knows!
> I also have the phillies game tnoight..busy day!!



Good luck!  I'm sure that it is all fine.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

Good luck today Jen!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning!

Good luck today , Jen.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi everyone,,,,,Let me just say John's Hopkins is unbelievable.  They get you in and out fast.  If changes are made with your appointments, they make it happen.  
I had four appointments scheduled,,,Vestibular, hearing test, ENG test and final results.   Vestibular--designed to see where the exact dizziness lies.  Lots of exercises while wearing goggles to track my eyes and see hopefully the line of treatment.  Hearing test,,,last time I had one I was told that for someone my age, my hearing is perfect.  This time, the Dr said I had the hearing of a two year old!!!
Now the next test was supposed to be the ENG.  That is where they put electrodes on your forehead and you wear goggles and they have you sit up, and lie down while they use a tube to force warm and cold air or water in your ear.  It is designed to make you dizzy so they can see which canal in your ear the problem lies.   Since the first Dr thought I did so well in the vestibular test, he didn't want me to get any more dizzier so they cancelled the ENG test.  
My last appointment was moved up so I only had to wait fifteen minutes to see the Dr and we talked about my tests and how they have discovered that people who have a lot of migraines sometimes then start having problems with vertigo.   It was interesting and very informative.  
I will go back in three months to see how I am doing and they will do another test to check on my progress.   
For now it is called Benign Positional Vertigo which is what I had heard before but with the added information about migraines, it really comes together.  He feels I should be better in a few weeks.  All I can do for now is keep doing the one exercise he gave me and wait for August.


----------



## Glynis

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning!
> Today is my house inspection! If I pass, I can move in whenever I want...so nervous! I think I have covered everything on the list, but who knows!
> I also have the phillies game tnoight..busy day!!



Good luck with the inspection!  I hope it all goes perfectly!


----------



## Glynis

tinker1bell said:


> Hi everyone,,,,,Let me just say John's Hopkins is unbelievable.  They get you in and out fast.  If changes are made with your appointments, they make it happen.
> I had four appointments scheduled,,,Vestibular, hearing test, ENG test and final results.   Vestibular--designed to see where the exact dizziness lies.  Lots of exercises while wearing goggles to track my eyes and see hopefully the line of treatment.  Hearing test,,,last time I had one I was told that for someone my age, my hearing is perfect.  This time, the Dr said I had the hearing of a two year old!!!
> Now the next test was supposed to be the ENG.  That is where they put electrodes on your forehead and you wear goggles and they have you sit up, and lie down while they use a tube to force warm and cold air or water in your ear.  It is designed to make you dizzy so they can see which canal in your ear the problem lies.   Since the first Dr thought I did so well in the vestibular test, he didn't want me to get any more dizzier so they cancelled the ENG test.
> My last appointment was moved up so I only had to wait fifteen minutes to see the Dr and we talked about my tests and how they have discovered that people who have a lot of migraines sometimes then start having problems with vertigo.   It was interesting and very informative.
> I will go back in three months to see how I am doing and they will do another test to check on my progress.
> For now it is called Benign Positional Vertigo which is what I had heard before but with the added information about migraines, it really comes together.  He feels I should be better in a few weeks.  All I can do for now is keep doing the one exercise he gave me and wait for August.



Very interesting!  What kind of exercise is it?  Did he give you any tips on avoiding or minimizing migraines?  I'm so glad that they are watching you, and that they have high hopes!

Now, next on the agenda, how are Guenna and Vivian holding up?  Vivian still in place?  We can't wait to see her, but I want it to be when she is ready to be seen.  We don't need any preemies!!!


----------



## tinker1bell

Glynis said:


> Very interesting!  What kind of exercise is it?  Did he give you any tips on avoiding or minimizing migraines?  I'm so glad that they are watching you, and that they have high hopes!
> 
> Now, next on the agenda, how are Guenna and Vivian holding up?  Vivian still in place?  We can't wait to see her, but I want it to be when she is ready to be seen.  We don't need any preemies!!!




The exercise is very simple.  I am sitting in bed with a pillow behind me so that when I lay back, my head will end up lower than the pillow tilted back.  I lay back with my head turned to the right and stay there for about 30 seconds.  By then the spinning has stopped and then I quickly turn my head left.  Another 30 seconds and I roll all the way on my left side.  30 seconds I sit up slowly and stay there for a minute.  If i feel dizzy during the day, I do it again.   
As for the migraines, I try to avoid being near any kind of smell that could start one.  That is kinda hard when I am out and about but I still have my little vial that I can use and sometimes it still helps.  Otherwise I just have to go lay down in a dark room.  But as I am typing this, I am feeling one starting and I have no idea why.

When the courtesy shuttle was taking me to JH, the driver was telling me how sometimes they do send folks home but call them later with options, and I have to admit, that made me feel better cause I was really stressing when I first got up yesterday morning. 

As for Miss Vivian,,,Guenna's due date is June 19.  She is just taking it a day at a time for now.   She has two fibrous cysts on the uterine wall that they are keeping an eye on.  They have not grown too much but if they do and it appears they are taking away nourishment from Vivian, they would do a C-section early.


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
Glad you got some answers today.  Hope the exercises help you.


----------



## tinker1bell

Well it is only Tuesday and Guenna is back in the hospital again.  They are giving her another shot to stop the contractions.  She says the contractions are much harder than on Saturday.  If the contractions do stop but start again next week, then that is when they will let the labor continue.


----------



## tinker1bell

whoops duplicate post!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Terry - I am glad you are happy with the outcome of your Johns Hopkins appointments.  I hope the treatment works wonders for you!!  I am sorry to hear that Miss Vivian is in a hurry to meet us....  Tell her we will all be here when it is really time for her to make her appearance.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  I'm hoping that Vivian decided to hold off for a little while.  Hopefully, Guenna can get some rest while she's waiting!

It's a gorgeous day here!!!  I don't want to jinx myself, but I think it may actually be Spring!!!  My lilacs started blooming yesterday, and that made me so happy!!!

Jacob has Hope of America tonight, so he and I will go to dinner and then to his show.  Katie will stay with the little people, and fix them dinner.  I'm hoping to get a nice long walk in this afternoon.  We just got a new park with walking trails, and I really want to take Timothy and explore the trails!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!

I am in the middle of baking for the Mother's Day tea at preschool tomorrow.  It's a lot of work getting everything ready, but I don't feel it's right to ask the mothers to bake for their own tea.  We decorated the room this morning, so at least that is all done.

I just received a recorded phone call from the high school.  They were calling to inform me that my daughter had missed all her morning classes and that I hadn't called in her absence.  I need to call back during school hours to report it.   She was at the district office building right next to the high school taking the AP Calculus exam.  One of the classes that she is marked "absent unexcused" in is her AP Calculus course.  I'm thinking her teacher could have figured out where she was.  It must be that she wasn't put on some list or that they had a glitch and called all the AP Calculus students' parents.  I guess I'll call in the morning and let them know where she was today and make sure they have her down for the other 5 exams.

Ok, I have to make dinner and get back to baking...

Have a great night, DDA, and a great day tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

I'm in a quandry.  My new job is going well, but I discovered on Monday while trying to get things in place for Hunter's MRI on Monday that the insurance that I thought I was getting was not what I have at all, not even close.  It turns out that the information that they provided me prior to taking the job was from 2009 and the Cadillac insurance plan is no longer offered to anyone.  So the no deductible,  no coinsurance, simply a copay plan that I thought I was getting didn't happen.  The MRI that I thought would cost us $100 copay will now cost us 20% of the contracted price which will likely be $1000  I tried to talk with the HR person on Monday, but she was busy.  I ended up sending an email Monday night and I've been told that they are working on a solution.  They were supposed to get back to me with this "solution" today.  The reality is that my benefit package more than likely is worth $5000/yr less than what I anticipated as we now have a $5000 out of pocket maximum.  

Ironically, I started getting voicemails from the VA Hospital on Monday for a job that I interviewed for before I was offered the job at the Oil Company.  We played phone tag for 2 days and they finally emailed me today with a job offer.  I've emailed back asking for more information on the benefit package.  I do know that it a 1 year term position, but it could be offered to me for 4 consecutive years.  It will also give me government experience and a grade for future employment.  I would start as a GS4, but would most likely be reclassified as a GS5 after 90 days as I already have years of experience.  I wish I knew what a Grade increase means pay wise.  Tammy any idea?

It's nice to have options, but I'm lacking lots of info.  Of course Hunter is still scheduled for an MRI on Monday which I have no idea on how much it will cost   I really don't want to start over, but at the same time I feel lied to.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Terry-Glad you got some answers at Johns Hopkins.  Hope the baby stays put a little longer!


----------



## babytrees

Deb- the pay grade increase is usually a 2 percent increase within the grade and then a 5 percent for each step. I will ask my step dad tomorrow night if you would like me to. It may have changed since the last time I looked at a scale and he is in HR for the Dept. of Transportation.

Sorry I went MIA again...I have been in a mood again and this one is just where I am grumpy and my whack a doodle work schedule isn't helping. How is it that somebody who calls out more often than she works (sub par work when she is here) still has a job?

Oh WELL!! 

Good Night DDA!!


----------



## Tammi67




----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Here you go, Deb.  HTH.

http://www.opm.gov/oca/11tables/pdf/gs.pdf


----------



## my3princes

babytrees said:


> Deb- the pay grade increase is usually a 2 percent increase within the grade and then a 5 percent for each step. I will ask my step dad tomorrow night if you would like me to. It may have changed since the last time I looked at a scale and he is in HR for the Dept. of Transportation.
> 
> Sorry I went MIA again...I have been in a mood again and this one is just where I am grumpy and my whack a doodle work schedule isn't helping. How is it that somebody who calls out more often than she works (sub par work when she is here) still has a job?
> 
> Oh WELL!!
> 
> Good Night DDA!!



Thank you



Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Here you go, Deb.  HTH.
> 
> http://www.opm.gov/oca/11tables/pdf/gs.pdf



Thank you.  That helps a lot.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Bob had his appointment with the ENT this morning. It was informative but did not have the outcome he was hoping for.  The doctor was able to tell which cranial nerves are affected and that the left vocal cord is indeed paralyzed.  He assured Bob that it is still early in his recovery (I could feel Bob's eyes roll!) and that he is hoping to be able to have his voice restored more closely to normal and get him eating "something" again, but that it will take time. There is a procedure that can be done called medialization where the vocal cord is either plumped with an injection of Gore-Tex or Teflon (I kid you not) or is surgically enhanced with a support.  The doctor wants to let the recovery process continue for another three months and then revisit the progress. Our next appointment is on August 4.  It is a lifetime away for Bob.


----------



## tinknme

Good thoughts for Bob, Elin


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, it must seem frustratingly slow for Bob now that he has to discover what his new "normal" will be.  I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  I am so sorry that life dealt you this hand.

Theresa, I am sorry that you are in a grumpy mood.  I hope that it lifts soon!

Deb, I am sorry that you may need to start all over again with another job.  I hope that you get it all worked out soon!

The Mother's Day Tea went very well, though it never looks like much went into it, it's a lot of extra work.  I was up too late baking, and my head is absolutely killing me right now.  I think I'm going to try to get a short nap in before the rest of the day hits.

Laura has a job interview right after school for a life guarding position at one of the outdoor pools this summer.  I need to pick her up at school and get her to the Rec Department by 3:15.

Miles has an extra orchestra rehearsal after school, because a select group of them are playing at the school board meeting on Monday.  He needs to be picked up at 3:45.  Unless Laura has a really fast interview, I'm going to need to be two places at once.  The place that she is interviewing isn't really near anything that she can walk to and wait for me, and they close at 4:00.  I'm still not sure how this is going to work out for me.

Then we all have to be back at the high school at 6:30 pm for a district-wide strings festival.  Once a year they bring in a special guest to work with the various school orchestras.  Then they have a concert for everyone from 4th grade (when they can start orchestra at school) through high school.  It's very nice, but it can be long, since they have to shuffle groups on and off the stage.  Laura said that she isn't thrilled with any of the songs that the high school is playing this year.

I am off to find some ibuprofen and try to get a little rest.

Have a great rest of the day, DDA!


----------



## tinker1bell

Elin,,,I can so relate on the waiting.  Seems forever.   

Guenna went back into the hospital Tuesday and is still there and will probably be there till Friday morning.  There is still some bleeding and cramping, contractions but they are giving her meds for that.  My little Energizer Bunny is going crazy just having to rest.  She will be at 34 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Elin.  I'm so sorry to hear that Bob's healing is so slow.  I know it must be so frustrating for him.  You all remain in my prayers.  Hopefully, you both can find consolation in the fact that he IS healing.

Terry - I'm glad that Vivian is hanging in there (or maybe I should say Guenna).  It really is worth it, all the shots and bed rest.  Not fun, but very worth it.

It has been so gorgeous here today!  Timothy and I spent a few hours in the backyard, this morning, just soaking up the sun!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Bob had his appointment with the ENT this morning. It was informative but did not have the outcome he was hoping for.  The doctor was able to tell which cranial nerves are affected and that the left vocal cord is indeed paralyzed.  He assured Bob that it is still early in his recovery (I could feel Bob's eyes roll!) and that he is hoping to be able to have his voice restored more closely to normal and get him eating "something" again, but that it will take time. There is a procedure that can be done called medialization where the vocal cord is either plumped with an injection of Gore-Tex or Teflon (I kid you not) or is surgically enhanced with a support.  The doctor wants to let the recovery process continue for another three months and then revisit the progress. Our next appointment is on August 4.  It is a lifetime away for Bob.



I know that it wasn't the best news, but he really has made a remarkable recovery compared to where he was a short time ago 



bethbuchall said:


> Elin, it must seem frustratingly slow for Bob now that he has to discover what his new "normal" will be.  I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  I am so sorry that life dealt you this hand.
> 
> Theresa, I am sorry that you are in a grumpy mood.  I hope that it lifts soon!
> 
> Deb, I am sorry that you may need to start all over again with another job.  I hope that you get it all worked out soon!
> 
> The Mother's Day Tea went very well, though it never looks like much went into it, it's a lot of extra work.  I was up too late baking, and my head is absolutely killing me right now.  I think I'm going to try to get a short nap in before the rest of the day hits.
> 
> Laura has a job interview right after school for a life guarding position at one of the outdoor pools this summer.  I need to pick her up at school and get her to the Rec Department by 3:15.
> 
> Miles has an extra orchestra rehearsal after school, because a select group of them are playing at the school board meeting on Monday.  He needs to be picked up at 3:45.  Unless Laura has a really fast interview, I'm going to need to be two places at once.  The place that she is interviewing isn't really near anything that she can walk to and wait for me, and they close at 4:00.  I'm still not sure how this is going to work out for me.
> 
> Then we all have to be back at the high school at 6:30 pm for a district-wide strings festival.  Once a year they bring in a special guest to work with the various school orchestras.  Then they have a concert for everyone from 4th grade (when they can start orchestra at school) through high school.  It's very nice, but it can be long, since they have to shuffle groups on and off the stage.  Laura said that she isn't thrilled with any of the songs that the high school is playing this year.
> 
> I am off to find some ibuprofen and try to get a little rest.
> 
> Have a great rest of the day, DDA!



What a busy day.  I'm sure if anyone can appreciate how much time you put into the brunch, it is a group of mother's.  It really is generous of you.


----------



## my3princes

I had a meeting with HR today.  They can not or will not do anything.  the coverage that I thought I was getting is no longer offered by the insurance company so they can't get it at any price, they won't help offset the financial difference that I now have to pay and they won't give me a salary increase to help offset it.  I estimate it to be a $5000 loss in benefits.  I told her that I have an offer on the table and we discussed it.  She said that if she were me she would jump at the opportunity as benefits will be decreasing again in August.

I know what I need to do, I just hate to do it.  I work with a fabulous group of people that have really welcomed me and I don't want to let them down, but I also know what is best for me and my family in many many ways.


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
 &  for Bob's progress.

Deb,
You have to do whats best for your family Deb.  Good luck!!!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth - I hope you got a nap in yesterday.  I also wish I had a cloning machine to give you a hand! 

Deb - As much as you hate to do it I know you have a tough decision to make.  Will your insurance take effect immediately upon changing companies?  That would be something I would look into also if you haven't already.  

I am glad that Vivian and Guenna are sticking together like glue!! Hope she likes her digs enough to stay there a little while longer.

Theresa - Hope the grumps are gone today!

Thanks for all the well-wishes, everyone.  Bob's recovery is miraculous and you and I know it has been fairly speedy.  For him it is agonizingly slow. His days are spent on the couch or doing therapy on the couch or in the living room and kitchen.  He is moving around well in the wheelchair and is now also able to get around fairly safely with his walker, but only when someone is here with him.  He is no longer in a bed 24/7 but his freedom has been severely curtailed and I think that is what is driving him crazy.  He was in much better spirits last night when I got home and even put together another cell phone slide show about what he wants to do "when he improves."  So I think he has been able to once again pull himself out of the dumps and move on with what "normal" is for him at this point.  He is much more the person I married 38 years ago than he has been in decades, so that part of our life is much improved.  I overheard him telling Kristin that I had been wonderful over the past months and that brought a tear to my eye; I thought I had been a royal b***h!  

Speaking of Kristin:  she and Ashley are in WDW right now.  they are on their Second Annual Davy Jones Concert Marathon Trip.   They are staying at POFQ and spent part of the day at the pool.  She texted me to say that Shelley from Mardi Grogs said to say, "Hi!" she went on to say that "she totally remembered me (and us)! *We are barflies, Mama!*"


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> I thought I had been a royal b***h!


This made me LOL!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning!  

I am having 6 girls at my house tonight for a sleepover.  UGH!  I think Nicholas and I will hide in my bedroom!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  It looks like it will be a beautiful one here. 

Everything worked out yesterday even without a cloning machine.  Laura was a few minutes early for the interview and was out within a half hour.  Unfortunately, she didn't get the job (yet).  He is currently fully staffed but trying to get funding for one more position.  If he gets the funding, she is first on the list to be hired.  Either way, it was great experience for her.

The orchestra concert was very good.  It is kind of neat to start with the 4th grade (1st year) string students and work up to the high school orchestra.  I wish that more of the young students and their parents stayed around to see the progress that they can make.  The difference between even the 7th/8th grade orchestra and the high school orchestra is amazing.  Even though there are only 7 more weeks of school, we have three more orchestra concerts.  Next week the high school is doing all Disney music, so I know that I will like that one.  The high school also does a concert on the patio every June that is dedicated to the seniors.  I'm sure that I'll once again tear up during "Time to Say Goodbye".  The 6th graders have a band, chorus, orchestra concert.  Actually, I guess I have a fourth concert, since Miles' orchestra is playing a couple of songs at the board of education meeting on Monday.

I don't have too much on my plate today, though I need to do a bunch of laundry (including sheets from three beds and towels), clean the bathrooms, and clean up the mess that I left in the kitchen last night.  There is always plenty to do in this house.  It needs a very thorough sorting/organizing/cleaning all over.

Deb, I am sorry that the benefits at your current job won't work out for you.  It's hard to switch from something that you enjoy.

I have talked to some people from other preschools to see if I can get some more hours for next year.  I don't really want to give up my current class, but I need more work.  Just this week, my co-teacher told me that she hopes that I don't leave, and she isn't aware that I am looking.  I will hate to leave her (especially with the other co-teacher that she has), but if something comes up that will give my five days a week, I can't turn it down.  My ideal would be for the the other teacher to decide that she no longer wants to work, but I don't think that is going to happen for a few years, and I need more now.  I'm pretty sure that she'd love to get my two days.

Elin, I am glad that Bob was in better spirits again!

Tammy, good luck!


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am having 6 girls at my house tonight for a sleepover.  UGH!  I think Nicholas and I will hide in my bedroom!




Wow, that should be fun...NOT...You might want to take some Advil before they arrive.


----------



## Tammi67

my3princes said:


> Wow, that should be fun...NOT...You might want to take some Advil before they arrive.


 Heck, I'm skipping the Advil and going straight for the good stuff!


----------



## my3princes

I decided to take a personal day today to sort through everything.  

I had filled out a Need for Services Application at the Hospital when I was laid off just to see if they'd be able to help with the portions that remain after our previous (crappy) insurance paid.  They didn't have an answer so I ended up cancelling Hunter's appt for Monday until we know for sure where we stand as far as insurance goes.  A couple of hours later they called back and said that they will reduce our charges by 50% and set up a payment plan (I've been paying them for years anyway) AND because of Hunter's medical necessity they are reducing his balance by 100%.  He Can Have His MRI on Monday!!!  I was able to reschedule him into the same spot.  God is certainly looking out for us.  I've been in tears since the phone call. 

I've also made the decision to take the Federal Job at the VA.  It won't be easy saying goodbye to my new coworkers, but it is without a doubt a better opportunity for us now and an investment in our future.  Chris was totally onboard yesterday, but it took him a while to convince me.  I know that it is only guaranteed for a year, but it can be offered to me for 4 years and once in I can apply for any permanent position that comes up.  It's a calculated risk that I have to take.  When my current HR told me that she would take it and told me that benefits were going to get worse at the oil co come August, I think that is a bigger risk.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - For what it's worth, I think you made the right decision.  You have to do what is best for your family.  Sounds like this job could work into something more permanent, with decent benefits.  

Tammi - Enjoy your sleep over!  When I read things like that I remember why Alan and I vetoed sleepovers.  I can do late nights, but no all nighters!

Elin - I'm so glad to read that Bob is feeling better about things.  He must be seeing some improvement in himself, in order for that to happen!

Gorgeous day here!  Today was our last day of bowling, and I'm happy to announce that it's official... my team placed second!  We have our banquet next Friday and I can't wait!!!

Alan is out of town, but assures me that he will be home tomorrow early in the day.  We'll see.  We usually celebrate Mother's day on Saturday, so I'm crossing my fingers that he hasn't forgotten.  We'll see.


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Heck, I'm skipping the Advil and going straight for the good stuff!



I hope you find something a little tamer for Nicholas


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - I'm continually amazed at the speedy progress Bob is making both physically and mentally. I'm glad he's on a mental upswing again. I can't even imagine how hard it has to be for him. Our prayers continue always!

Tammi - Good luck tonight! We're off to the school carnival tonight. I was thinking I might rather be you, but then figured yours was a longer ordeal so maybe not. 

Deb - I think that's definitely the best way to go. Sounds like a better opportunity for the future and more reliable benefits.

Glynis - Hope Alan gets home in time! We're headed to the park on Sunday for an easy Mother's Day and I guess a cake for my birthday and/or Erin's graduation.

As for me, I'm just pushing my way through day camp stuff. I solved two major issues this week, but am still short a few volunteers for the best scenerios. I can make it if I don't get them, but it would be a better week with them. I just keep trying to remind myself that it's a learning process and things will be much easier next year - at least I'll know what I'm doing!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> This made me LOL!!!



That's because you know me so well!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am having 6 girls at my house tonight for a sleepover.  UGH!  I think Nicholas and I will hide in my bedroom!



I have an entire wine rack overflowing...


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - I agree that you made the right choice.  And  for the MRI!!


----------



## Tammi67

So far so good.  .  Two pizzas down, as well as an entire tray of fruit.  They did crafts for awhile and now they are having a Just Dance party.  It's pretty funny.  Alyssa wanted Nicholas to scram but all the girls wanted him to dance along.  Then the girls wanted me to dance with them and I hear Alyssa say "please, mom, no."  Does she think I would embarass her or something???    Luckily it's a good group of sweet girls. 

Deb - I know change is hard but I think you did the right thing.  

Glynis - I hope Alan makes it home tomorrow.

Tia - school carnival sounds fun!


----------



## bear74

I think the twins know that my back is giving me a lot of pain tonight.  They have been extremely fussy all afternoon.  normally they take their bottles around 8 and by this time they are usually both asleep.  Not tonight.


----------



## bear74

Does anyone have Thermal Curtains?


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> I decided to take a personal day today to sort through everything.
> 
> I had filled out a Need for Services Application at the Hospital when I was laid off just to see if they'd be able to help with the portions that remain after our previous (crappy) insurance paid.  They didn't have an answer so I ended up cancelling Hunter's appt for Monday until we know for sure where we stand as far as insurance goes.  A couple of hours later they called back and said that they will reduce our charges by 50% and set up a payment plan (I've been paying them for years anyway) AND because of Hunter's medical necessity they are reducing his balance by 100%.  He Can Have His MRI on Monday!!!  I was able to reschedule him into the same spot.  God is certainly looking out for us.  I've been in tears since the phone call.
> 
> I've also made the decision to take the Federal Job at the VA.  It won't be easy saying goodbye to my new coworkers, but it is without a doubt a better opportunity for us now and an investment in our future.  Chris was totally onboard yesterday, but it took him a while to convince me.  I know that it is only guaranteed for a year, but it can be offered to me for 4 years and once in I can apply for any permanent position that comes up.  It's a calculated risk that I have to take.  When my current HR told me that she would take it and told me that benefits were going to get worse at the oil co come August, I think that is a bigger risk.



Good decision!


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> Does anyone have Thermal Curtains?



We have thermal curtains in the living room.  They make a big difference, keeping it cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.  I bought ours online for a really good price.


Thanks for all the support.  I think you're all right and I'm feeling much less stressed tonight.


----------



## tmfranlk

Tammi67 said:


> So far so good.  .  Two pizzas down, as well as an entire tray of fruit.  They did crafts for awhile and now they are having a Just Dance party.  It's pretty funny.  Alyssa wanted Nicholas to scram but all the girls wanted him to dance along.  Then the girls wanted me to dance with them and I hear Alyssa say "please, mom, no."  Does she think I would embarass her or something???    Luckily it's a good group of sweet girls.
> 
> Deb - I know change is hard but I think you did the right thing.
> 
> Glynis - I hope Alan makes it home tomorrow.
> 
> Tia - school carnival sounds fun!



It's not bad, but then it's not a big thing either. We're talking little games with crappy prizes. At least Terra won the "pig race" so she got a 3" tall bear. Otherwise, we've got 3 temp tatoos, 4 stickers and a small handful of candy of which she likes about 2 pieces. Yup, that's what $10 got me. Maybe we'll get lucky with the raffle baskets. This year seemed less crowded too which increased the enjoyability of it. Usually I've got a headache by the time we leave.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

I survived!

But more importantly, so did the girls.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tammi-glad to hear all went well!
Deb-Im glad the decision making is over for you-I think you made a great decision 

Good morning everyone! I have 27 teaching days left of school! I cannot believe it. The house is coming along really well. I should clean up some of the tools this weekend and take more pictures of it for "after" shots, even though it isnt completely done. my best friend had a baby boy on Thursday. I went to the hospital yesterday and cannot wait til they come home! Im off to my house to go get all the weeds out of there!


----------



## my3princes

My plans for the weekend are to keep myself so busy that I don't have time to think.  I'm working on washing all the camper bedding, I need to deep clean the main bathroom and kitchen and I need to get the boys to do a quick clean up in their rooms.  We've been making that a Sunday project and it seems to help keep other areas picked up if they stay on top of their rooms.  Today Nick has an away Lacrosse game.  His coach it away at his son's college graduation so the Varisity coach has asked Chris to step up and assist today.  Chris is super happy.  He is working until Noon then we'll pick him up on the way out of town.  I have to get Nick to the bus anyway.  That should kill most of the afternoon.  Tonight Chris and I will watch the NASCAR race.  Colby wants to sleep in the camper so we'll have to decide if that's going to happen or not.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> We have thermal curtains in the living room.  They make a big difference, keeping it cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.  I bought ours online for a really good price.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support.  I think you're all right and I'm feeling much less stressed tonight.



do you remember the name of the company


----------



## tinknme

Good morning, hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> do you remember the name of the company



I don't, but I'm sure that I just googled closeout thermal curtains and went from there.


----------



## my3princes

Nick's team won   He played a really good game though he got poked in the head a couple of times.  He's got a bump on his forehead and another on his nose.  That was from the butt end of a stick that went through his mask 

The Varsity lost there game by a lot so we were super excited to see the JV Team do so well.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> I don't, but I'm sure that I just googled closeout thermal curtains and went from there.



i had found 4 different places so was just wondering.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Nick's team won   He played a really good game though he got poked in the head a couple of times.  He's got a bump on his forehead and another on his nose.  That was from the butt end of a stick that went through his mask
> 
> The Varsity lost there game by a lot so we were super excited to see the JV Team do so well.



 way to go Nick


----------



## bear74

In case I dont make it on tomorrow as I work 12 hrs.                              Happy Mothers Day to you all.​


----------



## mommykds

We went to go see Thor in 3D today.  It was surprisingly very good.  Even got to see a preview of POC4. Captain Jack Sparrow in 3D............. 

Dinner was at the Cheesecake Factory.  I went slightly off my weight watcher plan but not by too much.    

Hope you all enjoy Mother's Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Happy Mother's Day Friends!


----------



## Tammi67




----------



## tinknme

_happy mother's day!_​


----------



## PNO4TE

_Good morning, DDA!_


----------



## my3princes




----------



## tinker1bell

*Happy Mother's Day*


Guenna went home from the hospital yesterday and has a Dr appointment tomorrow to see what she can and cannot do.


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks to Tammi and Alyssa and Nicholas I had a delightful Mother' Day!  Bob insisted that I join them for lunch and we pigged out... I mean dined... at The Melting Pot.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks to Tammi and Alyssa and Nicholas I had a delightful Mother' Day! Bob insisted that I join them for lunch and we pigged out... I mean dined... at The Melting Pot.


It was wonderful!  Good food and good company.  And I'm extra thankful that Nick and Alyssa were patient (for the most part) while we visited!


----------



## my3princes

Great NewsThere is no sign of Tumor Regrowth

Phew what a relief.  The neurologist suspects ADD so we are goint to try him on meds and see if that makes a difference.  

I also gave my notice at my current employer.  They have declined having me work any notice so I'm done.  I suppose that it shouldn't surprise me given their track record. 

I did stop by the potential job today and had the finger printing done and have completed all the early paperwork.  Fingers crossed that I will have a start date in the next couple of weeks. 

So that is my stress relief for the day.  Thanks for all the prayers, they seem to be working.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Great NewsThere is no sign of Tumor Regrowth
> 
> Phew what a relief.  The neurologist suspects ADD so we are goint to try him on meds and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> I also gave my notice at my current employer.  They have declined having me work any notice so I'm done.  I suppose that it shouldn't surprise me given their track record.
> 
> I did stop by the potential job today and had the finger printing done and have completed all the early paperwork.  Fingers crossed that I will have a start date in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> So that is my stress relief for the day.  Thanks for all the prayers, they seem to be working.


yay for no regrowth.

I hope the meds or possible diet changes work.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

my3princes said:


> Great NewsThere is no sign of Tumor Regrowth
> 
> Phew what a relief.  The neurologist suspects ADD so we are goint to try him on meds and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> I also gave my notice at my current employer.  They have declined having me work any notice so I'm done.  I suppose that it shouldn't surprise me given their track record.
> 
> I did stop by the potential job today and had the finger printing done and have completed all the early paperwork.  Fingers crossed that I will have a start date in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> So that is my stress relief for the day.  Thanks for all the prayers, they seem to be working.



What a relief!  Yay!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

I am glad Hunter's MRI was a good one, Deb.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Good news!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Great news, Deb!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Glynis

Great news, Deb!!!  I hope the medications help him with the ADD.  I've been wondering if that's Jacob's problem, but I'm not sure.  He's very focused at school, but at home, he has to be the center of attention.  Of course, that could also be the fact that he's got 3 sisters that demand attention.  Hmmm.


----------



## bethbuchall

Great news on the MRI, Deb!  I am sorry that you have to switch jobs once again, but I hope that the newest one works out to be a perfect match.

Matthew comes home tomorrow!  That also means that either dh or I (or both of us) need to go up there, pack everything into the van, and bring him home.

Laura relented last night and told her friend (who still hadn't spoken to her at all) that she would go to the prom.  She is thinking of not taking her boyfriend and just going with the friend, though.  She still thinks it would be very awkward as the three of them.  She realized that even though there were other options available to her friend, that she wasn't going to feel comfortable going in any other group, and she didn't want to be responsible for this girl missing her chance to go to prom.  We'll see if the friendship has been changed.  Prom is next week (May 21st)!   She is going dress shopping sometime this weekend with her friend, but she has a beautiful dress from last year as a back-up.  I hope that they get any other plans set today (or very soon).


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Great news, Deb!!!  I hope the medications help him with the ADD.  I've been wondering if that's Jacob's problem, but I'm not sure.  He's very focused at school, but at home, he has to be the center of attention.  Of course, that could also be the fact that he's got 3 sisters that demand attention.  Hmmm.



Google ADD or ADHD.  The testing for it is basically just questionaires that you complete as well as the teachers.  There are pamphlets that outline the most common traits.



bethbuchall said:


> Great news on the MRI, Deb!  I am sorry that you have to switch jobs once again, but I hope that the newest one works out to be a perfect match.
> 
> Matthew comes home tomorrow!  That also means that either dh or I (or both of us) need to go up there, pack everything into the van, and bring him home.
> 
> Laura relented last night and told her friend (who still hadn't spoken to her at all) that she would go to the prom.  She is thinking of not taking her boyfriend and just going with the friend, though.  She still thinks it would be very awkward as the three of them.  She realized that even though there were other options available to her friend, that she wasn't going to feel comfortable going in any other group, and she didn't want to be responsible for this girl missing her chance to go to prom.  We'll see if the friendship has been changed.  Prom is next week (May 21st)!   She is going dress shopping sometime this weekend with her friend, but she has a beautiful dress from last year as a back-up.  I hope that they get any other plans set today (or very soon).



I'm glad that Laura is going even if the boyfriend doesn't go.  When she is older and looking back she will not wonder "what if I went"  class reunions always bring up events like prom and class trips etc.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Great news on the MRI Deb!!!  Sounds like you made the right choice on the job too.  Don't understand how they gave you the wrong information on benefits and then were not going to do anything about it.




Work has continued to be so very stressful.  They are trying all these new things that don't appear to be working too well but they refuse to really admit that the economy has anything to do with our sales.  So I'm charged with doing all this analysis that really doesn't answer any questions.  I am so ready for this trip as are my two friends.  Today the Director of Marketing gave me a $50 gift card to thank me for the stuff I've been doing for them lately (it is company paid for).  Way more the gift card is the recognition that I've been trying hard even if it doesn't feel like enough lately.  

I'm all pack-just need to find my hat.  I even decided to leave my dSLR at home.  I want to have a relaxing trip and lugging around and worrying about that thing isn't always relaxing.  I should try to go to bed.   DH will drive me to the boat at 5:30am.  There is a boat about 2 minutes from Dorinda and she & Kathie will get on there and then the boat stops closer to me before going to Logan.  It is a great way to get to the airport. 

OH...and I got myself an iphone for my birthday.  LOVE it!!!  Very excited to use it at Disney.


----------



## lovesdumbo

and....I got $125 in Jet Blue vouchers today from the price dropping on our August flights.  It has been a good day.


----------



## bear74

lovesdumbo said:


> Great news on the MRI Deb!!!  Sounds like you made the right choice on the job too.  Don't understand how they gave you the wrong information on benefits and then were not going to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work has continued to be so very stressful.  They are trying all these new things that don't appear to be working too well but they refuse to really admit that the economy has anything to do with our sales.  So I'm charged with doing all this analysis that really doesn't answer any questions.  I am so ready for this trip as are my two friends.  Today the Director of Marketing gave me a $50 gift card to thank me for the stuff I've been doing for them lately (it is company paid for).  Way more the gift card is the recognition that I've been trying hard even if it doesn't feel like enough lately.
> 
> I'm all pack-just need to find my hat.  I even decided to leave my dSLR at home.  I want to have a relaxing trip and lugging around and worrying about that thing isn't always relaxing.  I should try to go to bed.   DH will drive me to the boat at 5:30am.  There is a boat about 2 minutes from Dorinda and she & Kathie will get on there and then the boat stops closer to me before going to Logan.  It is a great way to get to the airport.
> 
> OH...and I got myself an iphone for my birthday.  LOVE it!!!  Very excited to use it at Disney.



Bernadette have a great trip.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> and....I got $125 in Jet Blue vouchers today from the price dropping on our August flights.  It has been a good day.



  Money returned is always nice to get!

and with that... twenty eight thousand posts!


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> I'm glad that Laura is going even if the boyfriend doesn't go.  When she is older and looking back she will not wonder "what if I went"  class reunions always bring up events like prom and class trips etc.



Well, now I think he is going.  She called him last night, and he wants to go with them.  He gets home this weekend and plans to wear a suit that he already owns instead of renting a tux.  This is crazy late to be doing everything, but I'm really happy that she is going.  She is still very much on the fence about the whole thing but wants to make it special for her friend.

Bernadette, I already missed you, but I hope that you have a wonderful birthday trip!  Someday, I will get back for my birthday.

Elin, congratulations on 28,000 posts!

Good morning, DDA!  

I need to get moving.  It's going to be a busy, busy day.  Also, Matthew comes home today.   I think that dh is going to drive up himself to pick him up.  I feel a little guilty that I'm not going with him, but I need to get Laura home from an AP exam, and also there will be more room in the minivan without me there.

Have a great day, DDA!    (Can't get enough of the sun!)


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning! 

Bernadette - I hope you have a great trip!  

Beth - Yay for Matthew coming home!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

I think Spring was skipped & we have moved right into summer, but I am not complaining!


----------



## Disney Yooper

A weight has been lifted for me.  I've been unhappy at work for a couple of months.  Don't want to go into any more details than that.  What I will say is that I talked with my boss about it early this morning.  I wasn't sure he would "hear" me.  I was wrong and should have talked with him much sooner.  He heard me and by the end of the day had already started working on ways to improve things for everyone involved.  I was concerned he would think that I was the problem but that doesn't seem to be the case.  My life isn't going to change overnight but it is nice to know that my boss will do what he can to help me out.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bethbuchall said:


> Well, now I think he is going.  She called him last night, and he wants to go with them.  He gets home this weekend and plans to wear a suit that he already owns instead of renting a tux.  This is crazy late to be doing everything, but I'm really happy that she is going.  She is still very much on the fence about the whole thing but wants to make it special for her friend.
> 
> Bernadette, I already missed you, but I hope that you have a wonderful birthday trip!  Someday, I will get back for my birthday.
> 
> Elin, congratulations on 28,000 posts!
> 
> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> I need to get moving.  It's going to be a busy, busy day.  Also, Matthew comes home today.   I think that dh is going to drive up himself to pick him up.  I feel a little guilty that I'm not going with him, but I need to get Laura home from an AP exam, and also there will be more room in the minivan without me there.
> 
> Have a great day, DDA!    (Can't get enough of the sun!)



I'm really glad that she is going.  As Deb said, there won't be any "what if's" later.  And she reached out to mend things with her friend so if the relationship isn't repaired, she knows that she did her part.


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> Great news on the MRI Deb!!!  Sounds like you made the right choice on the job too.  Don't understand how they gave you the wrong information on benefits and then were not going to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work has continued to be so very stressful.  They are trying all these new things that don't appear to be working too well but they refuse to really admit that the economy has anything to do with our sales.  So I'm charged with doing all this analysis that really doesn't answer any questions.  I am so ready for this trip as are my two friends.  Today the Director of Marketing gave me a $50 gift card to thank me for the stuff I've been doing for them lately (it is company paid for).  Way more the gift card is the recognition that I've been trying hard even if it doesn't feel like enough lately.
> 
> I'm all pack-just need to find my hat.  I even decided to leave my dSLR at home.  I want to have a relaxing trip and lugging around and worrying about that thing isn't always relaxing.  I should try to go to bed.   DH will drive me to the boat at 5:30am.  There is a boat about 2 minutes from Dorinda and she & Kathie will get on there and then the boat stops closer to me before going to Logan.  It is a great way to get to the airport.
> 
> OH...and I got myself an iphone for my birthday.  LOVE it!!!  Very excited to use it at Disney.



I hope you have a great trip.  Sounds like you really need to get away.



Disney Yooper said:


> A weight has been lifted for me.  I've been unhappy at work for a couple of months.  Don't want to go into any more details than that.  What I will say is that I talked with my boss about it early this morning.  I wasn't sure he would "hear" me.  I was wrong and should have talked with him much sooner.  He heard me and by the end of the day had already started working on ways to improve things for everyone involved.  I was concerned he would think that I was the problem but that doesn't seem to be the case.  My life isn't going to change overnight but it is nice to know that my boss will do what he can to help me out.



I'm glad that he listened and is attempting to help.  You deserve to be happy especially when your job is keeping you away from your family for extended periods of time.  Are you looking for something closer to home?





I got the call from the VA this morning.  My background check has gone through very quickly and they are officially able to offer me the job.  My start date is May 23rd.  One more thing off my mind.  I have plenty of things to keep me busy over the next week and a half so all is very well.

Hunter (and DH's) team won their game tonight so they're both pretty happy.  Mom and I will be taking the younger 2 boys to Nick's game tomorrow.  It's about 1 1/2 hours away, but he wants me to go and since I suddenly have time on my hands, I wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> I'm glad that he listened and is attempting to help.  You deserve to be happy especially when your job is keeping you away from your family for extended periods of time.  Are you looking for something closer to home?



Yes, I'm keeping an eye out for any job openings that can take me closer to home.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Congrats on the job offer!!! I am so glad that worked out for you!

Vicki,
Glad to hear your boss heard your point of view & is willing to help you.  Hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## Tammi67

mommykds said:


> Deb,
> Congrats on the job offer!!! I am so glad that worked out for you!
> 
> Vicki,
> Glad to hear your boss heard your point of view & is willing to help you. Hope everything turns out well for you.


What she said!! 

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

mommykds said:


> Deb,
> Congrats on the job offer!!! I am so glad that worked out for you!
> 
> Vicki,
> Glad to hear your boss heard your point of view & is willing to help you.  Hope everything turns out well for you.



Perfectly said, Anne Marie!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - Congrats on the offer. I'm glad it's all coming together for you! So happy that Hunter's MRI looked good!!!

Vicki - I'm so glad your boss is listening and taking steps to help. Sadly, I think that's a rarity anymore. Good luck on the search for things closer to home.

Beth - I hope Laura has a great time. She's so sweet to take that step for her friendship. 

Terry - I hope Guenna is holding on and doing well.

Elin - Hope the week has treated Bob and you well.

Bernadette - Wish things would slow down for you at work soon. I'm glad they're recognizing the work you're putting in. Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> Beth - I hope Laura has a great time. She's so sweet to take that step for her friendship.



Thanks!  I am glad that she was mature enough to take the step.  I still think that the other girl was being unreasonable, but I think that sometimes it's better to be the bigger person.  Maybe there was more to it that I never knew anyway.

Laura and her friend are out dress shopping together now.  She just texted that she has fallen in love with a $178 dress!    And we have 8.5% sales tax even on clothes.   I know that prom dresses can get much more expensive than that, but it's a lot more than I was hoping.  We'll see what else she loves.  We just had a discussion about this last night, and she said that she didn't want to spend that much on a dress.  I think that her friend probably has a higher budget than we do (and will probably find something a lot cheaper, because that's how it always seems to work out with Laura).  Prom tickets are crazy, too.  They are $45 each (and she'll pay for her boyfriend), and that doesn't include dinner.  Oh, and the place that she life guards had to close the pool because of some structural problems, so she doesn't know when she'll be working again.  Oh well, at least she didn't lose a friend over this.


----------



## ReAnSt

bethbuchall said:


> Thanks!  I am glad that she was mature enough to take the step.  I still think that the other girl was being unreasonable, but I think that sometimes it's better to be the bigger person.  Maybe there was more to it that I never knew anyway.
> 
> Laura and her friend are out dress shopping together now.  She just texted that she has fallen in love with a $178 dress!    And we have 8.5% sales tax even on clothes.   I know that prom dresses can get much more expensive than that, but it's a lot more than I was hoping.  We'll see what else she loves.  We just had a discussion about this last night, and she said that she didn't want to spend that much on a dress.  I think that her friend probably has a higher budget than we do (and will probably find something a lot cheaper, because that's how it always seems to work out with Laura).  Prom tickets are crazy, too.  They are $45 each (and she'll pay for her boyfriend), and that doesn't include dinner.  Oh, and the place that she life guards had to close the pool because of some structural problems, so she doesn't know when she'll be working again.  Oh well, at least she didn't lose a friend over this.



Glad things seem to be working out.  I hope she can find a low cost dress that she falls in love with.  I am laughing at the price comment for the Prom tickets.  As my prom tickets were $100 a couple and that was more then 10 years ago. Man that makes me feel old and that my Prom was super expensive. 

Vicki- Good luck finding something closer to home.  Glad your supervisor could do some things to help you out.

Deb- Good luck with the new job.  I hope it is perfect for you.

My trip was great although it was rainy and cool.  Back at work and it is crazy and busy, I am working through the weekend.  

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## PNO4TE

Becky - I am glad you had a good trip.  It is sad that your weather did not cooperate, though.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

Yesterday was our last day of sunshine for quite a while.  Today is cloudy, and the rest of the 10 day forecast shows rain. 

The high school orchestra had a concert last night that was primarily Disney songs.  They also played Memory from Cats, a Sound of Music medley, and Seasons of Love from Rent.  It was fantastic!

Laura is helping with a synchronized swimming show tonight, because it is the senior show for a girl that she swam with for years.  I think that I will probably stay and watch it.

Other than that, the only plans that I have for the weekend are to clean, clean, clean this house.  We may need to host the photo taking for prom, and there is no way that I'd even think of letting anyone in here right now.  It won't be perfect by next week, but I may be able to hit acceptable if I really work at it.

Welcome back, Becky!  I'm sorry that the weather wasn't cooperating for you, but I'm glad that you had a good trip!  It's hard to get back into routines after vacation, isn't it?


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## bethbuchall

Somehow I managed to accomplish nothing today.  I better make sure that I get a lot done this weekend!

I did have lunch with one of my favorite guys, though.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning! 
Last night, we had our principals retirement party. I was on the committee and we have been planning since October. It went so well. I feel like I can relax a bit now, we have been worrying about it for awhile!


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Morning!
> Last night, we had our principals retirement party. I was on the committee and we have been planning since October. It went so well. I feel like I can relax a bit now, we have been worrying about it for awhile!



I'm glad it went well.  Planning is always stressful.



We slept in the camper last night in our yard   The boys have been wanting to for a couple of weeks so we finally agreed.  It was pretty comfy, not as comfy as our bed in the house, but it'll do.  Chris is out mowing the lawn before the rain comes.  We're hoping to go to the varsity lacrosse game this afternoon, but other than that it should be a quiet day.

I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning, afternoon almost!


----------



## my3princes

What a cold and crappy day.  Hunter played in 2 lacrosse games in the rain.  The field was pretty muddy by the end of game 2.  The kids were all soaked and covered with mud.  It was hard for them to run or keep the ball in the sticks.  We lost both games, but the second game was a pretty equally matched game.  We lost by one point.  Now we're all trying to dry out and warm up.


----------



## Disney Yooper

I have ordered a new sewing machine.  It should be here in the next couple of days.  I bought the material that I want for my first projects.  I'm hoping to get them sewn before i head home this week-end.  I'm getting excited.  I have so many projects that I want to do for our December trip.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> I have ordered a new sewing machine.  It should be here in the next couple of days.  I bought the material that I want for my first projects.  I'm hoping to get them sewn before i head home this week-end.  I'm getting excited.  I have so many projects that I want to do for our December trip.



That should keep you busy when you don't have softball in the evenings.  Your schedule is starting to sound as busy as mine


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> What a cold and crappy day.  Hunter played in 2 lacrosse games in the rain.  The field was pretty muddy by the end of game 2.  The kids were all soaked and covered with mud.  It was hard for them to run or keep the ball in the sticks.  We lost both games, but the second game was a pretty equally matched game.  We lost by one point.  Now we're all trying to dry out and warm up.



We've got the same weather here! I was supposed to lead my day camp training at an outside shelter today. I got to camp and begged...I mean "kindly asked"...the ranger to let us use one of the lodges. I was prepared to use the "baby card" if needed, but he was all for it anyway. It was still chilly, but much better than outside.


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb and Tia - I hope your wether is less dreary today.

Vicki -  for a new sewing machine and projects!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## my3princes

It was still damp and dreary here today.  We ended up cancelling practice tonight as the field is still wet and muddy.  Hunter isn't feeling to well anyway so it was for the best.  I was scheduled to work at the restaurant tonight, but got a call that they weren't opening.  I guess a hinge broke on the walk in cooler door and they can't open it to access food.  I'm not able to work at all over the next 3 weeks with activities for the boys every night.  I'm feeling like it might be time for me to cut the strings as kids activities take up a lot of time and I'll be starting my full time job on Monday.  I am definitely thinking about it and Chris is all for it.


----------



## tinknme

my3princes said:


> It was still damp and dreary here today.  We ended up cancelling practice tonight as the field is still wet and muddy.  Hunter isn't feeling to well anyway so it was for the best.  I was scheduled to work at the restaurant tonight, but got a call that they weren't opening.  I guess a hinge broke on the walk in cooler door and they can't open it to access food.  I'm not able to work at all over the next 3 weeks with activities for the boys every night.  I'm feeling like it might be time for me to cut the strings as kids activities take up a lot of time and I'll be starting my full time job on Monday.  I am definitely thinking about it and Chris is all for it.



Good luck with your decision Deb. Working 2 jobs & all the activities going on would have you meeting yourself both ways!


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> It was still damp and dreary here today.  We ended up cancelling practice tonight as the field is still wet and muddy.  Hunter isn't feeling to well anyway so it was for the best.  I was scheduled to work at the restaurant tonight, but got a call that they weren't opening.  I guess a hinge broke on the walk in cooler door and they can't open it to access food.  I'm not able to work at all over the next 3 weeks with activities for the boys every night.  I'm feeling like it might be time for me to cut the strings as kids activities take up a lot of time and I'll be starting my full time job on Monday.  I am definitely thinking about it and Chris is all for it.



You are quite busy all the time.  This would give you the time for the kids that I know you cherish.  Good luck with the decision.  I know it is a tough call.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> That should keep you busy when you don't have softball in the evenings.  Your schedule is starting to sound as busy as mine




I'm working on it.  I have softball on Monday's.  Want to sew on at least two nights a week.  I'm training for the full marathon in January.  Home every week-end I can until I can find a job to return me to the U.P.  

A friend of mine in Lansing is having a baby.  She is being induced May 31.  She is 40 years old and has 3 daughters.  Her live in boyfriend, the father of her child, has to go out of town two weeks after the baby is born and will be gone for two weeks.  I told her I would stay with her those two weeks.  I'm so excited.  I get to spend time with a baby.  Woohoo!!!    I love babies.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> I'm working on it.  I have softball on Monday's.  Want to sew on at least two nights a week.  I'm training for the full marathon in January.  Home every week-end I can until I can find a job to return me to the U.P.
> 
> A friend of mine in Lansing is having a baby.  She is being induced May 31.  She is 40 years old and has 3 daughters.  Her live in boyfriend, the father of her child, has to go out of town two weeks after the baby is born and will be gone for two weeks.  I told her I would stay with her those two weeks.  I'm so excited.  I get to spend time with a baby.  Woohoo!!!    I love babies.



I'm not the only busy one   Being around a newborn would be fun, but exhausting too.  I'm glad that you have created a life in Lansing while you have to be there.  I know your heart is in the UP.  Something will come up I'm sure.  I have learned that there is a plan out there for all of us, often it doesn't make sense and takes us to unexpected places, but ultimately we'll end up where we need to be.  Keep the faith.


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> I'm working on it.  I have softball on Monday's.  Want to sew on at least two nights a week.  I'm training for the full marathon in January.  Home every week-end I can until I can find a job to return me to the U.P.
> 
> A friend of mine in Lansing is having a baby.  She is being induced May 31.  She is 40 years old and has 3 daughters.  Her live in boyfriend, the father of her child, has to go out of town two weeks after the baby is born and will be gone for two weeks.  I told her I would stay with her those two weeks.  I'm so excited.  I get to spend time with a baby.  Woohoo!!!    I love babies.



I love that you are so busy with things that make you happy, Vicky.  and  for babies!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*  _(that sun is wishful thinking on my part... rain here until Sunday!)_


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning everyone! 

Four and a half weeks of school left!   This time of year gets crazy busy for me, between activities with the kids in the evening and helping them to prepare for the SOLs.  At least some of my evening time will be freed up now that Amazing Race and Survivor are done.  One more week for DWTS.  Plus the next few weekends that I'm not working we have a few local trips planned.  This Saturday Alyssa's class is doing an out of school field trip to Natural Bridge, VA and the Virginia Safari Park.  A lot of people rave about this Safari Park, but to us I'm sure it won't compare to AK.  And then in June we are traveling to Eastern PA to visit with my cousin.  I'm trying to decide if I want to squeeze a day in at Hershey Park while we're up there.  My parents will come here for the week after that trip and stay until the following weekend for Alyssa's dance recitals.  I'm so looking forward to our August trip.  The way time is flying it will be here before I know it.  

I hope everyone is doing well.

I'm off to watch the webcast Behind the Magic in Hawaii with Samantha Brown!


----------



## mommykds

May I have your opinions please?

I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.

Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!


Kouzzina dinner
Chef Mickeys dinner
Tusker House breakfast
Mama Melrose dinner
50's PT lunch/dinner
Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner


----------



## Glynis

Oh, it's icky and nasty here!  Rainy, hail, and a bit of snow.  Supposed to last thru Friday morning.  It's making me feel really cranky!

Tammi - You sound like you've got a lot on your plate.  Wow!  That will make the time before your trip just fly by!

Deb - Good luck with your decision.  I know you enjoy working at the restaurant, but with the full time job coming up, maybe Chris is right.

Vickie - You make me tired, with all your energy!  Where do you get it???  I love that you are so excited about being around a newborn.  I used to be, to!  Just kidding.  I really love having  Timothy, but it is harder than when I was younger!

Anne Marie - Keep in mind that I've never really eaten anywhere in WDW except the place in WL, but based on the food reports that I love to read, I would choose:
1. Crystal Palace
2. Tusker House
3. 50's or Kouzzina

Those are all places that have looked consistently good to me!  Take it for what it's worth.  I swear, someday I'll get to eat at these places... someday!

School gets out on June 3rd this year, so we are really winding down.  Katie has one last school project that is due at the beginning of next week:  she has to write a piece of music for 2 instruments.  She has chosen a violin/cello duet.  She's got 16 bars of music written already, and I think it's pretty good for a 13 year old!  The other kids are just hanging in there with everything.  This is really their last week of school work, as next week will be testing and cleaning.  That last week of school is mostly throw away.  I hate it, but the kids love it!


----------



## tinker1bell

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner




Kouzzina dinner
Mama Melrose dinner
Tusker House breakfast


----------



## tinknme

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner



Tusker House Breakfast
50's PT(Only had dinner here)
Crystal Palace(I prefer early lunch)

Good luck with your decisions!


----------



## Tammi67

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu. That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it. Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing? We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick? Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner


Mama Melrose
Tusker House 
CP - I would have dinner here if I were having breakfast at TH, or vice versa.

That being said, I can't vote for Kouzzina since we haven't eaten there yet.  And I'm done with Chef Mickey's for quite some time.


----------



## MrsHeg

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner



Tusker House Breakfast
Mama Melrose dinner

I have a question about dinners, we've never tried any of the signature dinners and are considering one our next trip.  We're not into gourmet, so which signature would you sugest?


----------



## Disney Yooper

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner



Tusker House Breakfast
Crystal Palace (I enjoyed both lunch and dinner)


----------



## PNO4TE

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner



Kouzzina dinner
Mama Melrose dinner
Tusker House (I would choose lunch or dinner over breakfast)


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> I have a question about dinners, we've never tried any of the signature dinners and are considering one our next trip.  We're not into gourmet, so which signature would you sugest?



I am going to have to think on this one for a bit!  I think most signature spots are pretty "gourmet" oriented.  Are there certain foods that you don't like (i.e. seafood, steak, etc.)?


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

I am keeping a running tally & it looks like Kouzzina, Mama Melrose & Tusker breakfast are in the lead.  Thanks for the votes ladies!  

Elin, 
The kids asked if we could go to one character meal..they love Chef Mickeys but the Tusker breakfast is less expensive.  We have been to Mama Melrose a long time ago & never been to Kouzzina.

Debbie,
We love Californis Grill.  Even though its a signature we felt casual there.  They servers are great & we didn't feel like the food was too foo-foo for us.  We are not gourmets & like comfort food.  Alot of folks on the board love Flying Fish as well.


----------



## Tammi67

MrsHeg said:


> Tusker House Breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 
> I have a question about dinners, we've never tried any of the signature dinners and are considering one our next trip. We're not into gourmet, so which signature would you sugest?


 When you refer to "gourmet" what exactly do you mean?  Stuffy?  Food that you don't know what it is?  We really like Flying Fish, Cali Grill and Citricos.  Le Cellier is now signature too.  The food at Yachtsman was good, but to me  it was "stuffy."


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning! 

Have I mentioned that I LOVE Wednesdays???  It's my favorite day of the week.  Depending on which week it is, it's either my Monday, which means that the next day is Friday for me (because I work Wed and Thurs and then am off Fri, Sat and Sun), and then on the opposite week, I'm off on Wednesdays!  I'm heading into my 3 day weekend.  Yippie!  

Yes, I'm in a strange mood today.  Life is good.


----------



## tinknme

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Have I mentioned that I LOVE Wednesdays???  It's my favorite day of the week.  Depending on which week it is, it's either my Monday, which means that the next day is Friday for me (because I work Wed and Thurs and then am off Fri, Sat and Sun), and then on the opposite week, I'm off on Wednesdays!  I'm heading into my 3 day weekend.  Yippie!
> 
> *Yes, I'm in a strange mood today.  Life is good.*



Where's the like button


----------



## PNO4TE

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am keeping a running tally & it looks like Kouzzina, Mama Melrose & Tusker breakfast are in the lead.  Thanks for the votes ladies!



Good choices.  We loved Kouzzina... a five times we have eaten there!  Mama Melrose is OK and the reason we would choose TH for lunch or dinner is that we don't like the character aspect of the breakfast.   So, I think you have made some good selections!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Yes, I'm in a strange mood today.  Life is good.



I love your mood!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

=  Me


----------



## Tammi67

Want to come to my house, Anne Marie??


----------



## mommykds

Tammi67 said:


> Want to come to my house, Anne Marie??
























Sure, how much you payin?????


----------



## my3princes

mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner




We'd do Crystal Palace for a late breakfast (brunch) better pricing and if you time it right you may have breakfast and lunch options.  The food is bettter than Chef Mickeys

We also like the Tusker House breakfast

50s prime time would be our third choice.


----------



## my3princes

So much for redoing my bathroom this week.  It's been crazy busy again.  I need to bring Nick to my parent's house now as Mom will get him to school in the morning.  Chris will get the other 4 kids to school as my Dad and I need to bring our outside wood furnace to the dealship for a warranty exchange and we need to be there at 8:30 AM and it is 2 + hours away.


----------



## Tammi67

mommykds said:


> Sure, how much you payin?????


Since good help is so hard to find, you might be worth it!


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,






Deb,
Thanks for the suggestions!  I do like the food at Crystal Palace better but the kids like Chef Mickeys better.....still working on it.  Considering its like only 2 months away there is still alot of availabilty.  Hope that means it won't be super crowded.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

It's Friday!!!  For me, anyway.


----------



## Glynis

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It's Friday!!!  For me, anyway.



Lucky!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I still get up at the same time but for some reason my mornings are full to the rim with other things to do these days!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi!  I'm back.  Reality really bites!  Our flight was delayed last night so I'm really exhausted.  Our flight was delayed from 6:15 to 7:55 then 8:40.  Around 6:30 we went to the food court to get a bite to eat and the depature signs were showing 8:40 departure.  I got up and told my friends we should head to the gate at 7:10 and when we walked by the boards they were showing 7:30 depature.  We still had to go through security and take the tram and of course the gate was the most remote.  We could see that the plane was still in the gate while on the tram.  We ran to the plane with them saying last boarding call for flight 958 once the doors are closed you won't be allowed on.  In the past I have received text message alerts from Jet Blue but not this time.  Couldn't they have made an announcement?  About 20 folks got on the plane after us but I'm sure some missed the flight and it was the last of the day.  

We had a great time.  Weather was HOT the first 2 days but them perfect after that-80s with a bit of a breeze.  I went to 3 talks on Pixar weekend that were great.  Can't wait to see Cars 2!  Was able to ride Star Tours 4 times.  VERY COOL!!!  Stayed at DHS for EMH one night and did Toy Story Mania 5 times.  Still haven't broken the 200,000 points mark yet but got very close.  Saw Geir Ness in Norway and purchased some Laila perfume.  He's a really nice guy.  My friends really loved the BWI and I had a grand time touring the parks on my own quite a bit-I think I could enjoy a solo trip someday.  Can't wait to go back in August.



mommykds said:


> May I have your opinions please?
> 
> I found out today that Tutto Italia took off my favorite dish from their menu.  That was the only reason I wanted to dine there so I cancelled it.  Soooooo could you help me choose 3 & what meal do you like from the folllowing?  We have the free QSDP so we are only doing 3 table service at the most & maybe just 2 depending on how we use our QS credits.
> 
> Here are the options, which 3 would you pick?  Thanks all!!!
> 
> 
> Kouzzina dinner
> Chef Mickeys dinner
> Tusker House breakfast
> Mama Melrose dinner
> 50's PT lunch/dinner
> Crystal Palace breakfast/lunch/dinner


I really love an early morning breakfast at CP.  I like that they have an omlet station.  Love the puffed french toast there.  I enjoy the food at Tusker house breakfast but haven't ever had good service there.  I tried Chef Mickey's for dinner once and didn't care for it.

I like Mama Melrose.  I like doing a lunch there so we can cool off during the heat of the day.  I think I like Sci Fi better but all I ever get there is burger.  

I've never been to 50's or Kouzzina as niether really appeal to me.

Have you considered Via Napoli?  We had a light lunch there last week and really enjoyed it.



MrsHeg said:


> I have a question about dinners, we've never tried any of the signature dinners and are considering one our next trip.  We're not into gourmet, so which signature would you sugest?



LOVE the atmosphere of California Grill.  I tend to book the earliest ADR time as I nearly always have at least one child with me.  I think it might be a bit more casual ealier but I would imagine it is relatively casual any time.  

Love the view and lighting from up there.

I do enjoy the food at Flying Fish more.  We ate there on our first full day's night and my one friend who had never been loved it so much that we went right to concierge and booked a stay for our last night.  Another great experience again.


----------



## tinknme

Welcome back Bernadette, sounds like you had a wonderful time! Hopefully some year I will be able to take another solo trip, very relaxing being able to go at your own pace.


----------



## bear74

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi!  I'm back.  Reality really bites!  Our flight was delayed last night so I'm really exhausted.  Our flight was delayed from 6:15 to 7:55 then 8:40.  Around 6:30 we went to the food court to get a bite to eat and the depature signs were showing 8:40 departure.  I got up and told my friends we should head to the gate at 7:10 and when we walked by the boards they were showing 7:30 depature.  We still had to go through security and take the tram and of course the gate was the most remote.  We could see that the plane was still in the gate while on the tram.  We ran to the plane with them saying last boarding call for flight 958 once the doors are closed you won't be allowed on.  In the past I have received text message alerts from Jet Blue but not this time.  Couldn't they have made an announcement?  About 20 folks got on the plane after us but I'm sure some missed the flight and it was the last of the day.
> 
> We had a great time.  Weather was HOT the first 2 days but them perfect after that-80s with a bit of a breeze.  I went to 3 talks on Pixar weekend that were great.  Can't wait to see Cars 2!  Was able to ride Star Tours 4 times.  VERY COOL!!!  Stayed at DHS for EMH one night and did Toy Story Mania 5 times.  Still haven't broken the 200,000 points mark yet but got very close.  Saw Geir Ness in Norway and purchased some Laila perfume.  He's a really nice guy.  My friends really loved the BWI and I had a grand time touring the parks on my own quite a bit-I think I could enjoy a solo trip someday.  Can't wait to go back in August.
> 
> 
> I really love an early morning breakfast at CP.  I like that they have an omlet station.  Love the puffed french toast there.  I enjoy the food at Tusker house breakfast but haven't ever had good service there.  I tried Chef Mickey's for dinner once and didn't care for it.
> 
> I like Mama Melrose.  I like doing a lunch there so we can cool off during the heat of the day.  I think I like Sci Fi better but all I ever get there is burger.
> 
> I've never been to 50's or Kouzzina as niether really appeal to me.
> 
> Have you considered Via Napoli?  We had a light lunch there last week and really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the atmosphere of California Grill.  I tend to book the earliest ADR time as I nearly always have at least one child with me.  I think it might be a bit more casual ealier but I would imagine it is relatively casual any time.
> 
> Love the view and lighting from up there.
> 
> I do enjoy the food at Flying Fish more.  We ate there on our first full day's night and my one friend who had never been loved it so much that we went right to concierge and booked a stay for our last night.  Another great experience again.



Welcome back Bernadette


----------



## my3princes

Welcome back.  It sounds like a fun whirlwind trip.  Just having nice weather would be such a treat


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning and happy Friday!! 

Welcome home Bernadette!  I'm glad to hear that you had a nice time.  We are looking forward to riding the NEW Star Tours in August.  I'll tell the kids you gave it  

I have an appt for an oil change this morning, and then nothing on tap for after that.  I could come home and clean *blah* or I could go shopping.  But you all know how much I hate shopping.  It would be nice to have some new clothes to wear though.  I wonder if the grass will be dried out enough for me to mow. 

Today is Field Day at school.  I did resist the urge to volunteer.  I figure volunteering for the 5th Grade Fling next month fills my quota.   I hope the weather holds out for the kids.


----------



## bethbuchall

Welcome back, Bernadette!

It's been so rainy here.  I'm hoping that we catch a little break tomorrow for prom, but it's back to showing showers, so it just depends on when they come.

It's also been busy here.  There is always so much to get done for the end of preschool, and it's busy for my kids, too.  Preschool will be done next week, and prom is over Saturday.  Then I can take a small breath before the next round.  I am glad that no one is doing a sport right now, because that probably would have pushed me over the edge.

Have a great day, DDA!  I probably won't be back on until Monday.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning


----------



## bear74

Good evening Ladies.   We had a busy day here.  The twins had a Dr appointment for a rash they have had for over 2 weeks,  It started getting a little better after i put some mommy milk on it.  Pedi.  says today okay it is eczema.  Which is what I thought it was 2 weeks ago when we saw him.  So we have Antibotics, a steroid cream for their face and to use on their bottoms especially Sabrina's.  Diaper rash that I have not been able to get rid of using Dr. Smiths, Lotrmin and finally corn starch.  We also have an appointment with a dermatologist on June 3rd. to make sure that it is eczema and not something else.  Then we went to the Lady Bird Johnson Wild flower center for their nature night.  It was about butterfly's.


----------



## babytrees

if you all would amp up the prayers that I find a higher paying job and pronto I would appreciate it. My student loans could not be forgiven in the bankruptcy...which I knew...what I didn't know is while Jim is getting away with paying $25 a month I am being socked with a "hardship" payment that exceeds 95% of my pay right now. This on top of a few other not so good phone calls this week just put me hiding under my covers.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!

Welcome home Bernadette

Jennifer -  I hope the babies rashes clear up soon

Theresa - 

After pondering the dining situation we have decided to book Hoop Dee Do, we gone two times prior and had a great time, an evening of laughs is always a good thing.  I poured over the menu's of all the signature dining and with the exception of LeCellier, there's not one appetizer DH would be willing to try. (yes he is that picky)  And after dining at LeCellier many times on one dining credit I'm not willing to spend two there, maybe I'll get a cheese soup snack at F&W.

Elin - Bob looks like he's making great progress, loved the pictures of his stroll on FB

I've made myself a promise that today  is for house cleaning, it has been neglected way too much lately with everything that is going on.


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,

I would always pick HDDR over a signature for the same money.  So much fun!

I would love to do HDDR again but now that my two younger kids are adults its just too expensive.   Maybe someday when the eat enough!


----------



## tmfranlk

babytrees said:


> if you all would amp up the prayers that I find a higher paying job and pronto I would appreciate it. My student loans could not be forgiven in the bankruptcy...which I knew...what I didn't know is while Jim is getting away with paying $25 a month I am being socked with a "hardship" payment that exceeds 95% of my pay right now. This on top of a few other not so good phone calls this week just put me hiding under my covers.



Have you tried the income-based repayment program?


----------



## babytrees

tmfranlk said:


> Have you tried the income-based repayment program?



because of the bankruptcy...this is the income based repayment program...it was going to be twice as much as I make until they put the "hardship" scenario in it.


----------



## my3princes

Theresa I hope you find something soon.  It seems like the unemployment numbers are dropping around here, we're hoping that we are finally pulling out of the recession.  My only suggestion is to apply for jobs that might be out of your comfort zone.  I applied for any and everything and had about 45 resumes sent out in a 3-4 week period. Out of those resumes I got exactly 2 interviews and oddly enough both lead to job offers, but it just goes to show that you have to send a ton out.  Lots of the jobs I didn't think I was qualified for, that I wouldn't enjoy doing, etc, but I knew that I really needed to find a job.  Good Luck


----------



## bethbuchall

Well, they are at prom.  After all the drama, it is so nice to be done with that, and I hope that they are having a good time.  The weather even turned nice just in time!

I posted pictures on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200603223318084.53041.100001052238733&l=8c4de7448c

Theresa, I hope that you can find something better soon!


----------



## babytrees

my3princes said:


> Theresa I hope you find something soon.  It seems like the unemployment numbers are dropping around here, we're hoping that we are finally pulling out of the recession.  My only suggestion is to apply for jobs that might be out of your comfort zone.  I applied for any and everything and had about 45 resumes sent out in a 3-4 week period. Out of those resumes I got exactly 2 interviews and oddly enough both lead to job offers, but it just goes to show that you have to send a ton out.  Lots of the jobs I didn't think I was qualified for, that I wouldn't enjoy doing, etc, but I knew that I really needed to find a job.  Good Luck



I need to figure out where is the best spot to find jobs...monster.com stinks for around here, the papers have about 25 jobs between the two that we get...of which 23 are for dental techs or truck drivers...both of which I am woefully underqualified (it would be hilarious to see me behind the wheel of a truck since I don't have a driver's license) But I applied for 2 today and my friend has said that she will put my name in for consideration when a painting position opens up where she is now working. I have started what I had hoped was a side job but may just end up being my main income if I can get the get up and go to do it.


----------



## babytrees

bethbuchall said:


> Well, they are at prom.  After all the drama, it is so nice to be done with that, and I hope that they are having a good time.  The weather even turned nice just in time!
> 
> I posted pictures on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200603223318084.53041.100001052238733&l=8c4de7448c
> 
> Theresa, I hope that you can find something better soon!



she looks so beautiful...was there others in their group or was it just the three?


----------



## babytrees

Dang!! There was no rapture today Would have been the best day for it too....only 5 of us working on the entire floor tonight...nobody would have missed us The store was certainly trashed by guests who obviously believed they were going up in the rapture and wanted to leave evidence behind that they were there.

Hope everybody has a restful Sunday. Glen Burnie has it's Memorial Day parade this afternoon and the band will be perform in it...and I get to watch  I bought a cheap-o video camera so I will tape it. Then I am off to work where 2 people have quit on our team and I wish two would be fired but I do love that I believe I have proven myself the last few days...too bad I don't get paid more for it.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning all!

Beth - Laura looks beautiful! I hope the night was fun for all.

Deb - Good luck on your new job tomorrow! (It is tomorrow, right?)

Bernadette - Welcome back! Sounds like you had a nice trip!

Theresa - You have my continued prayers for things to work out. Phil's doing the whole looking thing and not to successfully. I think he's put in 15 places so far in the last 2 weeks and I don't think he's gotten any responses. 

Elin - Loving the new pictures from your house. Bob is looking good. I'll bet he enjoys those chances to get outside. Hope the weather continues to let him do so.


Things are crazy as usual around here. Day camp is two weeks from tomorrow so it's major crunch time for me. Of course, it would help a LOT if yesterday didn't bring on both the start of a diverticulitis attack and the cold/bacterial thing my mom had last week. Last night was miserable. This morning my stomach pains are a lot better so I've got my fingers crossed there. For the other I may just need to see if the doctor will call in the same antibiotics he gave her since we have the same doctor.

On the big plus side though...WE GOT A CAR! We found a good deal on a minivan yesterday. It's an older Olds Silhouette but the miles are good, it seems to run well, we took it for the inspection, etc first and they said it all looked good, and the inside is almost pristine. Hopefully we've made a good choice! Gotta get the tags and insurance set up tomorrow and then we're good to go. I feel so much better having that taken care of and even more so that it's in time to get all of my boxes of stuff out to camp. I wasn't sure how that was going to work. Even better, we can now seat everyone so that on days we have just one or two extras (and I'm feeling adventurous) we can go places.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Well, they are at prom.  After all the drama, it is so nice to be done with that, and I hope that they are having a good time.  The weather even turned nice just in time!
> 
> I posted pictures on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200603223318084.53041.100001052238733&l=8c4de7448c
> 
> Theresa, I hope that you can find something better soon!



I love her dress.  She is such a pretty girl and she looked very happy.



babytrees said:


> I need to figure out where is the best spot to find jobs...monster.com stinks for around here, the papers have about 25 jobs between the two that we get...of which 23 are for dental techs or truck drivers...both of which I am woefully underqualified (it would be hilarious to see me behind the wheel of a truck since I don't have a driver's license) But I applied for 2 today and my friend has said that she will put my name in for consideration when a painting position opens up where she is now working. I have started what I had hoped was a side job but may just end up being my main income if I can get the get up and go to do it.



I agree that Monster and the newspapers stink.  I took the strategy of visiting the websites of all large companies in our area.  There were often jobs listed on their sites that I hadn't seen listed anywhere else.  I also googled help wanted or job openings near my zip code.  It brought up some help wanted websites that I didn't know about.  A lot of my ex coworkers joined linked in which is a website of some sort.  Temp agencies are another avenue.  Sometimes they direct hire as well as the temp opportunities.  Good Luck



tmfranlk said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Beth - Laura looks beautiful! I hope the night was fun for all.
> 
> Deb - Good luck on your new job tomorrow! (It is tomorrow, right?)
> 
> Bernadette - Welcome back! Sounds like you had a nice trip!
> 
> Theresa - You have my continued prayers for things to work out. Phil's doing the whole looking thing and not to successfully. I think he's put in 15 places so far in the last 2 weeks and I don't think he's gotten any responses.
> 
> Elin - Loving the new pictures from your house. Bob is looking good. I'll bet he enjoys those chances to get outside. Hope the weather continues to let him do so.
> 
> 
> Things are crazy as usual around here. Day camp is two weeks from tomorrow so it's major crunch time for me. Of course, it would help a LOT if yesterday didn't bring on both the start of a diverticulitis attack and the cold/bacterial thing my mom had last week. Last night was miserable. This morning my stomach pains are a lot better so I've got my fingers crossed there. For the other I may just need to see if the doctor will call in the same antibiotics he gave her since we have the same doctor.
> 
> On the big plus side though...WE GOT A CAR! We found a good deal on a minivan yesterday. It's an older Olds Silhouette but the miles are good, it seems to run well, we took it for the inspection, etc first and they said it all looked good, and the inside is almost pristine. Hopefully we've made a good choice! Gotta get the tags and insurance set up tomorrow and then we're good to go. I feel so much better having that taken care of and even more so that it's in time to get all of my boxes of stuff out to camp. I wasn't sure how that was going to work. Even better, we can now seat everyone so that on days we have just one or two extras (and I'm feeling adventurous) we can go places.



I do start my new job tomorrow.  I'm excited.

Glad that you found a minivan.  It is so hard to get by without a van with a family especially since you're doing daycare.  I hope it turns out to be a great car for you.  Hopefully Phil will find something soon.  If he doesn't then maybe he can do the daycare and you can find a job outside the home


----------



## tinknme

Good morning  

Theresa have you tried snagajob.com or indeed.com? I agree with Deb about looking at companies websites, you often find they accept applications there & post the positions they are hiring for. 

Tia yay for the new vehicle, sounds like a good one!

Beth love the pictures, glad all worked out in the end.

Deb good luck with the new job tomorrow!


After a year of not working, it was finally time for me to go back. I start my new job tomorrow, basically doing the same I was at the last place. Difference is, this is a much better company & there is room to move up or transfer(in town of course).

Also in about 3 weeks we will be adding a new member to our family, a Jack Russell Terrier. Gary's stepmother bought her for us, she is soooooo cute! Can't wait to get her  Haven't picked a name yet, we will wait till she is here with us.


----------



## tmfranlk

And now Miss Deva has her big girl car seat and she's set too! YAY!!


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> I do start my new job tomorrow.  I'm excited.
> 
> Glad that you found a minivan.  It is so hard to get by without a van with a family especially since you're doing daycare.  I hope it turns out to be a great car for you.  *Hopefully Phil will find something soon.  If he doesn't then maybe he can do the daycare and you can find a job outside the home*



I've suggested that to him a few times too! 



tinknme said:


> After a year of not working, it was finally time for me to go back. I start my new job tomorrow, basically doing the same I was at the last place. Difference is, this is a much better company & there is room to move up or transfer(in town of course).
> 
> Also in about 3 weeks we will be adding a new member to our family, a Jack Russell Terrier. Gary's stepmother bought her for us, she is soooooo cute! Can't wait to get her  Haven't picked a name yet, we will wait till she is here with us.



Good luck at the new job! I hope it works out well. Can't wait to see pictures of your new baby. Sounds adorable!


----------



## ReAnSt

MrsHeg said:


> After pondering the dining situation we have decided to book Hoop Dee Do, we gone two times prior and had a great time, an evening of laughs is always a good thing.  I poured over the menu's of all the signature dining and with the exception of LeCellier, there's not one appetizer DH would be willing to try. (yes he is that picky)  And after dining at LeCellier many times on one dining credit I'm not willing to spend two there, maybe I'll get a cheese soup snack at F&W.



You should be able to get the cheese soup from Le Cellier if you walk up to the hostess desk and ask for it to go.  Depending on how busy they are they might not be willing/able to accept your request.  It might take them some time to be able to accommodate the request.  But you can always try asking, the worst thing they can tell you is no.

I did Hoop De Doo when I was a teenager and want to do it again.  I remember really enjoying it when I went.

Beth- I hope Laura had a great time at prom and it was drama free.  I liked her dress.

Bernadette- Glad you had a good trip

Deb- Good luck with the new job

Theresa- Good luck finding a new job that pays more.

Elin- Hope Bob continues to improve

Tia- Congrats on the car. Congrats to Deva on her big girl seat.  Good luck with day camp.  Hope you feel better ASAP.

Janet- Good luck at the new job.  Congrats on the new addition to the family.

I am still plugging away here. I just finished working a 12 day in a row stretch and will be working most nights this coming week.  Gotta love the busy end of year craziness.  I still haven't really had a chance to go through trip pictures.  

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Theresa-hope you find something better soon!  I know that our company doesn't advertise job openings at all anymore.  I think they use craig's list.

Deb-good luck with the new job!

Tia-congrats on the new car-good luck to Phil!

Beth-Laura is beautiful!  Hope she had fun.

Janet-good luck on the new job.  Can't wait to see photos of your new baby.  My friend had a Jack Russel.  SO cute but lots of energy.  

Debbie-hoop dee doo sounds fun.  I've never been and won't go with the 2 over 10 year olds anytime soon.  I know the kids (especially Lizzy-oh and me too I guess) would feel funny about a trip without breakfast at Crystal Palace but I don't think we'll be do too many other fixed price meals for a while.  DH wants to do Cape May dinner but I don't think it is worth the price for the 5 of us.  It would be over $175.  I would rather do California Grill or Flying Fish where the kids will all order off the children's menu.  




I have to upload a few photos from my trip.  We had a few very nice meals.  We did Flying Fish twice, California Grill, Via Napoli, Tea at Grand Floridian, breakfast at Crystal Palace, Boma, Kimonos and Sci Fi, and I did La Hacienda take out and Liberty Tree Tavern for lunch on my own.  All meals were good.  We had requested the Flying Fish server both nights and both nights had a wonderful experience.

I have to make some ADRs for August.  I was able to book 8 of the 12 nights at a bounceback rate when I was there so that is good.  Now hopefully the AP rates will be better than the general public I have for the first 4 nights when they come out.

I was able to get an additional $500 in air line credits after I got home from our August trip but I found out the first $150 I got expire 7/21/11 because I used credits from last year to purchase the flights.  One of my coworkers is wanting me to go in November for a quick trip and the flights don't look too bad around Veteran's Day so I may be able to use $120 of the credits on the two of us.  

I feel like I've got a bit of a flu or something.  Joe was feeling sick yesterday.  I mostly have a sore throat and aches.  I've got 2 big days at work tomorrow and Tuesday so hopefully I won't get any worse.  

Today is Lizzy's birthday.  I think we're doing take out at her request and ice cream cake.  She wants me to try a French braid.  I've never been able to do them but I guess I should go try.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I have been reading along the past two days, but am swamped with work and things that Bob needs to have done.  I am not complaining, just telling you all why I was AWOL. 

Sounds like everyone is busy with new things... cars, jobs, dogs, schedules, etc.  I hope you all are happy!


----------



## my3princes

tinknme said:


> Good morning
> 
> Theresa have you tried snagajob.com or indeed.com? I agree with Deb about looking at companies websites, you often find they accept applications there & post the positions they are hiring for.
> 
> Tia yay for the new vehicle, sounds like a good one!
> 
> Beth love the pictures, glad all worked out in the end.
> 
> Deb good luck with the new job tomorrow!
> 
> 
> After a year of not working, it was finally time for me to go back. I start my new job tomorrow, basically doing the same I was at the last place. Difference is, this is a much better company & there is room to move up or transfer(in town of course).
> 
> Also in about 3 weeks we will be adding a new member to our family, a Jack Russell Terrier. Gary's stepmother bought her for us, she is soooooo cute! Can't wait to get her  Haven't picked a name yet, we will wait till she is here with us.



Good luck with your new job and your new fur baby 



tmfranlk said:


> And now Miss Deva has her big girl car seat and she's set too! YAY!!





Bernadette it sounds like you need to take a November trip


----------



## my3princes

We've had a busy weekend here.  We've got the camper almost ready for next weekend, just need to add our clothes when we get a closer weather forecast.  I think I've got rides figured out for the kids to get where they need to be next week.  I guess I should get clothes out for tomorrow.  I can already tell that juggling 5 schedules is going to be interesting for the rest of the school year.


----------



## mommykds

Janet,
Congrats on the new job, hope your first day goes great! 
Yay for a new doggie!  Post pictures when you can.  Are you going for a "Disney" name?


----------



## my3princes

Good Luck Janet.  I hope you have a fabulous Day!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Bernadette,
I would love to hear your review of Via Napoli & see pictures of all the places you dined.  I feel the exact same way with the buffets. Its just so expensive to go with us 5 especially since the 2 younger ones just eat bread. 
Happy Birthday to Lizzie!


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Good luck today!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

We had a very busy weekend.  Alyssa's class took a trip to Natural Bridge, VA, which was very beautiful, and some Safari Park in the same location, which sucked in comparison to AK.  I was completely turned off when our guide let a camel eat a plastic bucket, the size of a large butter tub, with the commentary that they have huge teeth and can chew up anything.  HELLO?!  What the heck?!  I have some pictures up on FB if you want to see.  Yesterday we went to the pool for the first time.  The water was freezing but the kids got in anyway!

Beth - Laura looked beautiful!  Did she have a good time?  Was she happy that she decided to go?

Theresa -  that you find something soon.

Janet and Deb - good luck on the new jobs.

Tia - yay for a new car!  I hope it proves to be reliable!

Debbie - we've been to HDDR 2x and love it.  You'll come out of there with that song stuck in your head though!  

Janet - JR terriers are hyper!  Ours was half Jack Russell and it took several years before he chilled out.  I hope your experience is better!  Post pictures!

Bernadette - happy birthday to Lizzy!  I hope she has a fabulous day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

I survived the first day   It wasn't too bad other than having blood drawn to verify vaccinations and the start of the TB test.  Oh Joy.  I'll take it as this looks like it could work into a career path that will last until I retire.  Lots of departments and lots of options.  The people seem nice enough.

Hunter lost his game.  Colby won his.  My nephew even scored a goal.  It was pretty cold and windy out with some light rain, but at least we got it in.  My hours will need to be 8 - 4:30 this week as you can't change your schedule mid pay period   Some sort of union thing.  Unfortunately I wasn't given the option until noon today.  I might even need to work 8-5 next week, but should be able to change after that.  That means that I will be able to have long weekends with my kiddos this summer.  There is also opportunity for comp time which will be great for my vacation this summer and I can accrue it for out Hawaii vacation.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I am glad that the first day went well and that this appears to be a great career path for you!

Janet, I hope that your first day went well, too!  I can't wait to see puppy pictures.

Bernadette, I can't wait to see trip pictures!  I can't go to WDW this year, but I can sure dream about being there, and pictures always help.

Laura said that prom was ok.  It was worth it to not lose a friendship, but she didn't really enjoy it either.  She doesn't like to dance (and her boyfriend doesn't either), and she doesn't like to witness all the grinding that goes on.  The music was much too loud for conversation, and overall it was boring.  Also, every time her friend was asked to go out and dance (either by a boy or by a group of girls), she wouldn't go unless Laura went out, too, and Laura found that a little annoying.  Laura's boyfriend's family made them a really nice dinner at their house.  He also has twin sisters a year younger than Laura and her friend that they know well, so they had a really fun time there.


----------



## bethbuchall

Happy belated birthday to Lizzie!  I remember when I made Pooh shirt designs for her way back when I first started designing.  That must have been 2006.  How much they have grown up since then!











(These were still on my Photobucket account...)


----------



## bear74

Happy Birthday Lizzy


----------



## bear74

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Welcome home Bernadette
> 
> Jennifer -  I hope the babies rashes clear up soon
> 
> Theresa -
> 
> After pondering the dining situation we have decided to book Hoop Dee Do, we gone two times prior and had a great time, an evening of laughs is always a good thing.  I poured over the menu's of all the signature dining and with the exception of LeCellier, there's not one appetizer DH would be willing to try. (yes he is that picky)  And after dining at LeCellier many times on one dining credit I'm not willing to spend two there, maybe I'll get a cheese soup snack at F&W.
> 
> Elin - Bob looks like he's making great progress, loved the pictures of his stroll on FB
> 
> I've made myself a promise that today  is for house cleaning, it has been neglected way too much lately with everything that is going on.



thanks Debbie,

They are looking better.  Their faces are almost clear, Sabrinas Diaper rash is almost gone.  Julias had been almost gone but then she had a couple of Bms today and it flared up.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good afternoon,

My daughter is honeymooning in Disney, so for her shower gift I booked then a Wishes dessert party, we enjoyed it, we wouldn't book it every trip but I think they will enjoy it, they have a breakfast that morning and no dinner reservations so I thought it would be a good day to book it.

I have a not so fun couple of days ahead of me, I've been having some stomach issues so he wants to check things out with a colonoscopy, tomorrow is prep day and the scope is Thursday, thankfully I will be asleep for the scope, YUCK!

Happy belated Birthday to Lizzie!

Jennifer, glad to hear the twins are improving.

Deb - good luck with the new job


----------



## tinker1bell

MrsHeg said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> My daughter is honeymooning in Disney, so for her shower gift I booked then a Wishes dessert party, we enjoyed it, we wouldn't book it every trip but I think they will enjoy it, they have a breakfast that morning and no dinner reservations so I thought it would be a good day to book it.
> 
> I have a not so fun couple of days ahead of me, I've been having some stomach issues so he wants to check things out with a colonoscopy, tomorrow is prep day and the scope is Thursday, thankfully I will be asleep for the scope, YUCK!
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to Lizzie!
> 
> Jennifer, glad to hear the twins are improving.
> 
> Deb - good luck with the new job




Debbie,   good luck with the colonoscopy.  The prep sucks and is a real pain in the A$$  get some Desitin for afterwards.


----------



## my3princes

Hello 

Just wanted to take a second to say hello.  Both jobs today and I need to get to bed soon.  All seems to be going well.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning everyone!
can you believe 15 more teaching days? Im so excited!!
I read everything but am trying to post quick before I have to leave early for work today. Hopefully I can come back and post soon!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

The new job is going good, so far I really like it & everyone seems to be pretty friendly. 

Debbie good luck with your test


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

I'm happy to hear the new jobs are going well. :

I hope the test goes well, Debbie.  I think the dessert party is a great idea for a gift! 

Not a whole lot on tap here today.  Cleaning, groceries, errands.  Nicholas has his first SOL today.  Alyssa had her first yesterday.  I'm so glad the school year is winding down!

Happy hump day!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Debbie,
Good luck today.  I hate that test!

Deb & Janet,
Glad the new jobs are going well.


Am I the only person on the planet that does not care it's Oprah's last show?  I think I am!


----------



## tinknme

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Debbie,
> Good luck today.  I hate that test!
> 
> Deb & Janet,
> Glad the new jobs are going well.
> 
> 
> *Am I the only person on the planet that does not care it's Oprah's last show?  I think I am!*



Nope, I could care less!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Debbie,
> Good luck today.  I hate that test!
> 
> Deb & Janet,
> Glad the new jobs are going well.
> 
> 
> Am I the only person on the planet that does not care it's Oprah's last show?  I think I am!



No, you're not.  Is that today?  Or Friday?  It seems weird to end a show mid-week, but I haven't been paying attention to when it ends.

Debbie, I hope it all goes well today.

Preschool is done except for the picnic today (only sunny day all week! ) and the clean-up/reorganization work Thursday and Friday.  I must admit that I am very ready for it to be done this year.  I'm sure I'll be recharged by September, though.


----------



## Tammi67

mommykds said:


> Am I the only person on the planet that does not care it's Oprah's last show? I think I am!


Oprah who??


----------



## Glynis

Deb and Janet - Glad the new jobs are going well.  Keep going strong!

Debbie - I love the dessert party idea for a gift!  I know I would have loved it!

Jen - Congrats on surviving another year of teaching!  

Anne Marie - I think I have only ever watched 1 of Oprah's shows.  It was a look back at "The Color Purple", and it was good.  The rest of her shows I was never interested in.

Well, we have 7 days of school left here, so of course we decide to have a tummy bug run through our house.  It started with Timothy last week, and today Leslie is down for the count.  She's really upset, because her class is going on a field trip today, and she'll be missing it.  Oh well!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## bear74

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Debbie,
> Good luck today.  I hate that test!
> 
> Deb & Janet,
> Glad the new jobs are going well.
> 
> 
> Am I the only person on the planet that does not care it's Oprah's last show?  I think I am!



nope I am right their with you.  I think I watched 1 show and only about 5-10 minutes of it once.


----------



## mommykds

Ok then I don't feel so left out now!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie - GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glad the new jobs are going well!

I think I have watched Oprah a total of one time in the past 25 years, so I don't really care either!

Have good afternoons, everyone!


----------



## tinker1bell

Well I will admit I have watched Oprah from the start.  At the time being a stay at home mom, I needed adult interaction once in a while.  I needed something else besides Captain Kangaroo, Sesame street and Electric Company.  Then when I worked, if I could record the shows, I was lucky.  Never had a DVR and usually the kids would screw up the VCR.  Finally I found out her shows were rebroadcast late night.  She has helped me through some tough times.  When she admitted her abuse, I could relate.  After watching one of her shows on spouses and significant others of survivors, Hal was finally able to understand my actions and helped me to forgive myself.  I have laughed and cried with her and have been angry at some of the guests and sometimes have not been able to watch her show because of the content.  

Yes, even Stephanie and I paid $185 to go see her in Philadelphia.  Okay, close your mouths girls!!!   

I am glad we are all such good friends that those of you that do not watch her or like her will understand this and not judge me.  Some of you have personally helped me and I love you all.  So I am one of those who is crying but also hoping to see more good things that she will do in the future.


----------



## Glynis

tinker1bell said:


> Well I will admit I have watched Oprah from the start.  At the time being a stay at home mom, I needed adult interaction once in a while.  I needed something else besides Captain Kangaroo, Sesame street and Electric Company.  Then when I worked, if I could record the shows, I was lucky.  Never had a DVR and usually the kids would screw up the VCR.  Finally I found out her shows were rebroadcast late night.  She has helped me through some tough times.  When she admitted her abuse, I could relate.  After watching one of her shows on spouses and significant others of survivors, Hal was finally able to understand my actions and helped me to forgive myself.  I have laughed and cried with her and have been angry at some of the guests and sometimes have not been able to watch her show because of the content.
> 
> Yes, even Stephanie and I paid $185 to go see her in Philadelphia.  Okay, close your mouths girls!!!
> 
> I am glad we are all such good friends that those of you that do not watch her or like her will understand this and not judge me.  Some of you have personally helped me and I love you all.  So I am one of those who is crying but also hoping to see more good things that she will do in the future.



I don't think anyone thinks badly of anyone who watches/ed Oprah.  For myself, here in Utah, her show airs at a time when I don't have control of my television.  The kids are home from school, and I relinquish all control.  

I can so relate about needing adult interaction!!  That's what I have Food Network for!


----------



## Disney Yooper

tinknme said:


> Nope, I could care less!!!!!!!!



I don't care either!  Though, I understand for those that do care.  I've seen a couple of her shows and thought they were fantastic.  Saw others and wondered why people were fascinated with the topic.  If I had ever gotten to Chicago, I would have tried to be on one of her shows.


----------



## my3princes

I've watched Oprah from time to time.  I think she is a good host(ess).  I also expect that she'll have some sort of show on her new network so "the last show"  seems hype.


----------



## Tammi67

tinker1bell said:


> Well I will admit I have watched Oprah from the start. At the time being a stay at home mom, I needed adult interaction once in a while. I needed something else besides Captain Kangaroo, Sesame street and Electric Company. Then when I worked, if I could record the shows, I was lucky. Never had a DVR and usually the kids would screw up the VCR. Finally I found out her shows were rebroadcast late night. She has helped me through some tough times. When she admitted her abuse, I could relate. After watching one of her shows on spouses and significant others of survivors, Hal was finally able to understand my actions and helped me to forgive myself. I have laughed and cried with her and have been angry at some of the guests and sometimes have not been able to watch her show because of the content.
> 
> Yes, even Stephanie and I paid $185 to go see her in Philadelphia. Okay, close your mouths girls!!!
> 
> I am glad we are all such good friends that those of you that do not watch her or like her will understand this and not judge me. Some of you have personally helped me and I love you all. So I am one of those who is crying but also hoping to see more good things that she will do in the future.


I know she is therapeutic for some people, and I'm glad she was able to help you through some of your rough spots.  I'm also pleased that you are secure enough in our friendships that you feel free to tell us this and know we won't judge you.  We love you and Stephanie!  I, for one, cannot wait to see both of you again.  It will be a year in July since we have gotten together.  I think it's time to plan another meet!


----------



## tinker1bell

Tammi67 said:


> I know she is therapeutic for some people, and I'm glad she was able to help you through some of your rough spots.  I'm also pleased that you are secure enough in our friendships that you feel free to tell us this and know we won't judge you.  We love you and Stephanie!  I, for one, cannot wait to see both of you again.  It will be a year in July since we have gotten together.  I think it's time to plan another meet!




With Guenna due any day and then Stephanie and I are going to see Mary Poppins June 18, then our cruise in Sept from Vancouver to La, this year is pretty busy.  I am running in the 5K in January and we will then be going on the Fantasy in May, so we would have to work around all of that.!!!  

We sure do miss everyone and would love another meet.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi67 said:


> I know she is therapeutic for some people, and I'm glad she was able to help you through some of your rough spots.  I'm also pleased that you are secure enough in our friendships that you feel free to tell us this and know we won't judge you.  We love you and Stephanie!  I, for one, cannot wait to see both of you again.  It will be a year in July since we have gotten together.  I think it's time to plan another meet!



Chuck is bugging me to buy more points.  LOL  We will be adding on for AK probably.  I really want to check out WLV because I think that will be a favorite for me based on what we like in a resort.  We need to go off season so I can try BLT.  I don't think that would be a favorite by any means.  

I definitely want to schedule a meet!!!!  Stephanie, Terry & I will be there in January for the marathon week-end.  Anyone up to coming and cheering us on and having a meet?!


----------



## tmfranlk

Quick hi after 3 days of no internet. Way behind thanks to it so it may be that long before I get back again.

Miss you all!


----------



## my3princes

I'm not sure how I'm going to get through my must do list today, but somehow I will have to.  We leave for camping right after Nick's game tomorrow night which means I need the camper completely packed before bed tonight.  Doesn't sound to difficult except I work until 4:30 need to run into town to pick up Hunter's meds and a few misc items and somehow make it to Colby's concert by 6 PM.  Not sure how long that will last.  I made all the components for Death by Chocolate last night so I just need to throw that together at some point and get it in the fridge.  At least camping should be relaxing.

I hope you all have amazing weekends if I don't get back on before then.

Deb


----------



## PNO4TE

Terry - No judgement here!  I think if her show was on at a time that I could have watched, I would watched it more.  But I agree with the Food Network (and Cooking Channel) addiction... those two are on at our house almost round the clock anymore!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Nothing huge on our agenda today.  Bob has a follow-up eye doctor's appointment and speech and physical therapy and I teach from 3-9.  We lead such an interesting life.


----------



## Tammi67

Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck is bugging me to buy more points. LOL We will be adding on for AK probably. I really want to check out WLV because I think that will be a favorite for me based on what we like in a resort. We need to go off season so I can try BLT. I don't think that would be a favorite by any means.
> 
> I definitely want to schedule a meet!!!! Stephanie, Terry & I will be there in January for the marathon week-end. Anyone up to coming and cheering us on and having a meet?!


I might be up for it.  It's my birthday then, you know.  

Deb - welcome to the world of craziness. 

Good morning.


----------



## bethbuchall

tinker1bell said:


> Well I will admit I have watched Oprah from the start.  At the time being a stay at home mom, I needed adult interaction once in a while.  I needed something else besides Captain Kangaroo, Sesame street and Electric Company.  Then when I worked, if I could record the shows, I was lucky.  Never had a DVR and usually the kids would screw up the VCR.  Finally I found out her shows were rebroadcast late night.  She has helped me through some tough times.  When she admitted her abuse, I could relate.  After watching one of her shows on spouses and significant others of survivors, Hal was finally able to understand my actions and helped me to forgive myself.  I have laughed and cried with her and have been angry at some of the guests and sometimes have not been able to watch her show because of the content.
> 
> Yes, even Stephanie and I paid $185 to go see her in Philadelphia.  Okay, close your mouths girls!!!
> 
> I am glad we are all such good friends that those of you that do not watch her or like her will understand this and not judge me.  Some of you have personally helped me and I love you all.  So I am one of those who is crying but also hoping to see more good things that she will do in the future.



I certainly wouldn't judge anyone for watching practically anything, because I have watched some pretty horrible stuff.

I don't dislike Oprah or think that her show was bad; I just have never watched it.  It's on at 4:00pm here, and that is one of the times that never worked out to watch tv for myself even when the kids were little.

We had perfect weather for our preschool picnic yesterday.    Today we are back to storms with the prediction of strong storms tonight, but the day we needed the sun, we actually had it.  My next request for good weather is for graduation day on June 25th.  I certainly wouldn't mind it before then, but I don't want to get greedy.

We are going in to clean and pack up the preschool for the summer today.  It's always so weird how quiet and empty it seems in there with no kids.    I will miss this class (as I always do), but I am also ready for the break.  I can't wait until my kids are done as well and we can just get some down time.

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!

Terry,
No judgement here.  I know how much she means to alot of people.  I just think she will go on to do more good things on her OWN network & that she is not really "leaving" her fans.  We missed seeing you this year so I would love to have a meet!!!


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> Terry - No judgement here!  I think if her show was on at a time that I could have watched, I would watched it more.  But I agree with the Food Network (and Cooking Channel) addiction... those two are on at our house almost round the clock anymore!



Food Network and HGTV are my addictions...and I used to watch soaps (they have cancelled all of my favorites so not anymore). I used to watch Ellen all of the time but something about talk shows rub me wrong...I go through bouts of loving them/hating them. Since The Bonnie Hunt Show was cancelled I hate 'em . 

I have not watched a ton of Oprah but I could see how she could be a must see. I love that we are such a varied family but better...because we don't judge each other we love each other warts and all.


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks for all the well wishes, I had a really hard time with the "prep", ended up spending the night vomiting.  The test itself was a breeze, this doctor puts you out for it.

He found internal hemmorrhoids, only one polyp, and took several biopsys, he didn't find the answer to what's been going on so I'll have another scope done on the 9th, this time checking out the stomach.  

Janet - glad to hear the job is going well

Terry -  I used to love watching Oprah but drifted away the past few years

When is the 5K in January, Richie and I are planning a trip the first week in January.


----------



## tinker1bell

MrsHeg said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, I had a really hard time with the "prep", ended up spending the night vomiting.  The test itself was a breeze, this doctor puts you out for it.
> 
> He found internal hemmorrhoids, only one polyp, and took several biopsys, he didn't find the answer to what's been going on so I'll have another scope done on the 9th, this time checking out the stomach.
> 
> Janet - glad to hear the job is going well
> 
> Terry -  I used to love watching Oprah but drifted away the past few years
> 
> When is the 5K in January, Richie and I are planning a trip the first week in January.




The 5K is Friday January 6.  Stephanie and I are doing that.  Then Sat and Sun are the half and full marathon and we will be cheering those two.  We would have time to get together and would love to!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Anyone have a reasonable explanation how medical bills suddenly get paid or reduced by huge amount???  We have been paying on them since February and when I went online pay two of them this morning, one has been listed as paid in full (I did not pay this!) and the other has been reduced by almost $1000 (I did not pay that much either!).


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> Anyone have a reasonable explanation how medical bills suddenly get paid or reduced by huge amount???  We have been paying on them since February and when I went online pay two of them this morning, one has been listed as paid in full (I did not pay this!) and the other has been reduced by almost $1000 (I did not pay that much either!).



did you go through a hardship application? I have talked to the billing offices of hospitals and dr's before and had similar decreases quickly.


----------



## PNO4TE

babytrees said:


> did you go through a hardship application? I have talked to the billing offices of hospitals and dr's before and had similar decreases quickly.



No, we had not done that.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Terry-I am not surprised to hear that you & Stephanie went to see Oprah.  You must of had a blast doing that!

Deb-hope your first week hasn't been too bad.

Janet-hope things are going well for you too.



Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck is bugging me to buy more points.  LOL  We will be adding on for AK probably.  I really want to check out WLV because I think that will be a favorite for me based on what we like in a resort.  We need to go off season so I can try BLT.  I don't think that would be a favorite by any means.
> 
> I definitely want to schedule a meet!!!!  Stephanie, Terry & I will be there in January for the marathon week-end.  Anyone up to coming and cheering us on and having a meet?!


Have you ever stayed AKV?  I had talked myself into doing a 1BR at Kidani for your family trip this summer instead of BWI but they didn't have any available at a discount so we are booked at BWI again.  I enjoyed my 2 AKL stays much more than I expected to.

I'm signed up for the 1/2.  I better get moving on my training.  It's been raining all month here and then I've been sick since I got home.  Hope to get out this weekend.  I did nearly 75 miles on my trip but not 13.1 in any one day and not in 3 1/2 hours.  If I can still move on Sunday I'll cheer you on.



PNO4TE said:


> Anyone have a reasonable explanation how medical bills suddenly get paid or reduced by huge amount???  We have been paying on them since February and when I went online pay two of them this morning, one has been listed as paid in full (I did not pay this!) and the other has been reduced by almost $1000 (I did not pay that much either!).


Hope it is not a mistake.




My cold that I got when I got home has "blossomed".  Feeling lousy.  I hope to feel better this weekend so I can get a few things done and march with the kids in the Memorial Day Parade.


----------



## yellowfish78

PNO4TE said:


> Anyone have a reasonable explanation how medical bills suddenly get paid or reduced by huge amount???  We have been paying on them since February and when I went online pay two of them this morning, one has been listed as paid in full (I did not pay this!) and the other has been reduced by almost $1000 (I did not pay that much either!).


Did insurance finally hit it?  (I'm still receiving stuff in the mail from my grandma who passed in June for her medical billing...)
I know some doctors/hospitals will automatically "adjust off" a percentage too...like a procedure is $100, but the hospital will accept $60 as payment and your insurance will pay $20, so you only owe $20 OOP instead of $40...  (This is how most of our bills come across.)


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Hope it is not a mistake.





yellowfish78 said:


> Did insurance finally hit it?  (I'm still receiving stuff in the mail from my grandma who passed in June for her medical billing...)
> I know some doctors/hospitals will automatically "adjust off" a percentage too...like a procedure is $100, but the hospital will accept $60 as payment and your insurance will pay $20, so you only owe $20 OOP instead of $40...  (This is how most of our bills come across.)



all the insurance had already kicked in and they had adjusted the amounts prior to the final bills we received.  It is so very odd.  I hope it is not a mistake too!


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> No, we had not done that.



well then I am stumped...unless there was a good samaritan out there for you.


----------



## MrsHeg

tinker1bell said:


> The 5K is Friday January 6.  Stephanie and I are doing that.  Then Sat and Sun are the half and full marathon and we will be cheering those two.  We would have time to get together and would love to!!



We will be there through there through the 7th, but we'll spend a partial day on the 7th in the parks, I'd love to see you again if we can set something up!




PNO4TE said:


> Anyone have a reasonable explanation how medical bills suddenly get paid or reduced by huge amount???  We have been paying on them since February and when I went online pay two of them this morning, one has been listed as paid in full (I did not pay this!) and the other has been reduced by almost $1000 (I did not pay that much either!).



I'm not sure but I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's not an error!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

Hope everyone has a fun & safe holiday weekend!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

My holiday weekend doesn't start until tomorrow.  Today is "business as usual" 

Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning! 
Im off to my grandmas--we are surprising her with lunch as its her 75th birthday. Other than that, I am thinking some pool time is needed


----------



## ReAnSt

Elin- It could have been insurance.  Sometimes it doesn't always all hit at the same time.  I recently received a check in the mail for a test I had done because I had now overpaid due to another payment from insurance.

I am also signed up for the half marathon in January.  I need to get started training.  Between work and storms I haven't started training yet.  I need to do that.  Or I will never be able to do the half.  

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Disney Yooper

tinker1bell said:


> The 5K is Friday January 6.  Stephanie and I are doing that.  Then Sat and Sun are the half and full marathon and we will be cheering those two.  We would have time to get together and would love to!!



I am signed up for the full marathon.  That is being run on Sunday.  I need to decide whether I want to run the 5k on Friday.  Still making plans.


----------



## Disney Yooper

ReAnSt said:


> Elin- It could have been insurance.  Sometimes it doesn't always all hit at the same time.  I recently received a check in the mail for a test I had done because I had now overpaid due to another payment from insurance.
> 
> I am also signed up for the half marathon in January.  I need to get started training.  Between work and storms I haven't started training yet.  I need to do that.  Or I will never be able to do the half.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.




Wonderful!  I have someone I know personally to cheer on in the half.  I figure by the time it comes around I'll have lots of people that I've met online to cheer on.


----------



## Disney Yooper

lovesdumbo said:


> Have you ever stayed AKV?  I had talked myself into doing a 1BR at Kidani for your family trip this summer instead of BWI but they didn't have any available at a discount so we are booked at BWI again.  I enjoyed my 2 AKL stays much more than I expected to.



Ooh, someone else to personally cheer for in the half.  Yes, we have stayed at AKV and really enjoyed it.  We want to try to stay concierge but know it will be trouble to book it at the 7 month window.  

We ended up purchasing 25 points at Wilderness Lodge.  We have not stayed there yet but we have checked it out.  It is our style and has the amenities that we look for and many of the others don't have them.  We'll see how it goes.  That means we have 50 points to use because we got the 2010 points as well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> We will be there through there through the 7th, but we'll spend a partial day on the 7th in the parks, I'd love to see you again if we can set something up!


I don't have airfare yet but we are hoping to arrive on the Thursday (or before).  Would love to see you again!



ReAnSt said:


> I am also signed up for the half marathon in January.  I need to get started training.  Between work and storms I haven't started training yet.  I need to do that.  Or I will never be able to do the half.


Me too!  My friend that I signed up is doing really well.  We are walking and I think she's already at a 16 minute mile.  I can one in 18 minutes.  I have to get moving.  I should have gone out today but I'm still getting over my cold.  I have to get out tomorrow and then we have the parade on Monday.  I won't be walking fast but at least I'll be walking.  



Disney Yooper said:


> Ooh, someone else to personally cheer for in the half.  Yes, we have stayed at AKV and really enjoyed it.  We want to try to stay concierge but know it will be trouble to book it at the 7 month window.
> 
> We ended up purchasing 25 points at Wilderness Lodge.  We have not stayed there yet but we have checked it out.  It is our style and has the amenities that we look for and many of the others don't have them.  We'll see how it goes.  That means we have 50 points to use because we got the 2010 points as well.



When I went to AKL for Emma's 7th birthday in January 2010 (we arrived the Wednesday after Martin Luther King Day) there was a single woman on the sunrise safari with us that was staying in a 1BR CL because she had "points to burn".  She had just booked it before the trip.  So there is hope.

Congrats on the WL purchase!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning and Happy Memorial Day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Nicholas has strep so I'm not sure what we will do today.  I was planning on going to the pool, as it's going to be a hot one here, but I'll have to wait and see how he feels.  He did tell me last night that I could take Alyssa and go and he would stay home, that he didn't want to not have fun.  I love that boy!

Last night he and I watched some of the PBS broadcast of the National Memorial Day concert at the Capitol.  Man, that is so moving.  We were both crying, and he kept telling me to turn the channel because it was too sad.  I told him this is what Memorial Day is all about and why we have it.  It was a great teaching point.

Have a safe and Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

OK... this is really weird... I read Tammi's post #948 and then posted mine.  Hers is time stamped at 7:48 a.m. I then posted mine (now listed as post #947 and time stamped as 7:07 a.m.) but it is really 8:15!

ETA:  *** The DIS just put this one before hers too!


----------



## Tammi67

You are just ahead of your time, Elin.


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

Happy Memorial Day!

Tammi I hope Nicholas feels better soon 

ETA: Yep the boards are messed up!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning ! 
Tammi-I hope Nicholas feels better today!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

There is so much I should be doing and absolutely no motivation this morning.  And now I've wasted most of the morning.

Not too much exciting going on around here, but there are a lot of things happening with the end of school nearing.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!  
School is winding down here & we are all glad!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Good morning!
> School is winding down here & we are all glad!!!



Good morning!

We all wish school was winding down.  Laura, though, only has 10 more class days, because the high schoolers don't go during Regents week (which is really a week and a half) unless they have exams.  Laura took mostly AP courses this year, so those exams are done.  They are having local finals in the courses, but I think she has them all during regular class time, not exam week.

Miles spent a period and a half in the nurse's office yesterday trying to get cool.  It was near 90 and humid yesterday, and they went outside during science to play a game that involved running around.  By the time he got back into the building, he was pale and nauseated and had a headache.  There is no air conditioning in his building except in the main offices.  His homeroom teacher was worried about him and sent him to the nurse during his lunch, and he ended up staying through part of English, too.  It's hot and humid again today, so he told me he was going to be sent to the office as much as possible.   Silly boy!  His last day is June 25th, but he has a 3-day trip to Frost Valley YMCA camp in there.  All the 6th graders have been going for a long time, and they work in curriculum while they are there.  Because of the budget, this is going to be the last year.

Tonight is Senior Awards Night and next week is the orchestra concert that pays tribute to the seniors.  I'm not sure I'm really ready for all of this, but I guess I'd better be.

Have a great day, DDA!  We have another hot and humid one but storms will once again be rolling in later in the day; they will cool things off quite a bit for tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  We had a great Memorial Day trip to my dad's.  We visited my mother's grave, and my grandparent's graves.  This weekend, we'll take flowers to Alan's father's grave and some others, as well.  

School ends here this Friday.  Well, I guess it technically ends Thursday afternoon, since they are only at school from 9:00-10:45 on Friday.  Don't ask my why, I've never understood it.

The kids and I are planning out our days for this summer to include a lot of walking.  A new park opened here in our town, and it is about 1 1/2 miles from our house.  We figure it would be easy to pack a picnic lunch in the stroller with Timothy, walk to the park, eat and play, then pack up and walk home.  Good exercise, and some fun to boot!  

Katie and Jacob are going on a Pioneer trek with our church at the end of June.  They will dress as pioneers, and push handcarts for 3 days at Martin's Cove, Wyoming.  It's quite an experience for the kids, but they will be walking about 10 miles each day.  We're trying to get them ready for that.  

Congrats to all of you who are doing the marathon weekend!  I sure wish we were going this year.  Unfortunately, it just wasn't in the budget, but I'm hoping for 2012.  My niece wants to do it, as well, so we're thinking of me, Alan, Marina and her dad going to do the half, and my sister and dad would come cheer us on.  Let's just hope finances pick up so we can afford to do that!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> You are just ahead of your time, Elin.



Well, we already knew that!


----------



## my3princes

We are super busy here.  The kids don't get out of school until june 16th.  LAX is finishing up, Nick was done last week, and Hunter tonight.  Colby has 3 games next week.  At some point I need to organize the end of year picnic.  The new job is going well.  I started 10 hour days yesterday which means that I now have 3 day weekends.    We camped last weekend.  It was a nice trip and there was no cell coverage or internet access so I guess we were roughing it.  Hopefully I'll have more time to check in over the next few days.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning and happy Friday. 

It sounds like marathon weekend is shaping up nicely for some of the DDA.

Four exams and 2 weeks of school left here!

My parents are coming down tomorrow and then we are heading to Eastern PA to visit my cousin, and they will stay with me through the next weekend to be here for Alyssa's Spring Show (dance).  In two weeks Nicholas has the DARE picnic one day and the 5th GRade Fling (send-off to middle school) the next, both of which I volunteered to help with.  lI'm ready for school to be over!

I hope Bernadette and Kathrin weren't anywhere near the tornados up in Mass.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning all! Day camp is only a few days away so I'm winding down to there. Gotta go collect my dozen or so tubs of equipment today so I can finalize our shopping list and hit the store this weekend. We also have recital dress rehersal tonight, recital on Sat and bowling field trip on Sat. Mom was hoping to do Fathers Day on Sun before Dad goes to Ukraine but they've got "new pastor" stuff at church and I've got to get things out to camp so we'll see. At least after all of this we'll have a few days off as we're going to Branson part of the next week. It will be a much needed break. 

Good luck to all those finishing up school stuff. 

Oh yeah, AND I was able to get all of our ADRs for our trip! We got everything except Fantasmic at Mama Melrose and the Candlelight package. I haven't done Fantasmic package since it first started, but I'm thinking that with only 3 showings in our trip it might be a good idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tammi67

Tia - I always err on the side of caution and book the FDP.  When I've been there even for the 10PM showing, the line would be all the way down Sunset Blvd and then down Hollywood Blvd toward the entrance.  But maybe you'll hit a slow time and it won't be bad.  However keep trying...something will open up.  Did you try for lunch too?


----------



## PNO4TE

Kathrin was not near the tornadoes, but she said their weather was very scary.  I am glad she is OK!  the photos of Springfield, MA were so amazingly horrific.


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning and happy Friday.
> 
> It sounds like marathon weekend is shaping up nicely for some of the DDA.
> 
> Four exams and 2 weeks of school left here!
> 
> My parents are coming down tomorrow and then we are heading to Eastern PA to visit my cousin, and they will stay with me through the next weekend to be here for Alyssa's Spring Show (dance).  In two weeks Nicholas has the DARE picnic one day and the 5th GRade Fling (send-off to middle school) the next, both of which I volunteered to help with.  lI'm ready for school to be over!
> 
> I hope Bernadette and Kathrin weren't anywhere near the tornados up in Mass.



The tornadoes were actually pretty close to Vermont.  They were about 1 1/2 hours from us.  There was also one about an hour and a half North of us in New Hampshire.  The weather was crazy.  Oddly enough we didn't get a drop of rain   I'm very thankful.


----------



## tmfranlk

Tammi67 said:


> Tia - I always err on the side of caution and book the FDP.  When I've been there even for the 10PM showing, the line would be all the way down Sunset Blvd and then down Hollywood Blvd toward the entrance.  But maybe you'll hit a slow time and it won't be bad.  However keep trying...something will open up.  Did you try for lunch too?



Thanks, Tammi. I just couldn't book because the calendar for December hasn't posted yet so they don't have FDP in the system yet. I'll definitely keep checking though. We've done lots of 2nd showings in our time without the package, but then we're always just a part of 2 so we can usually find a piece of bench anywhere in most shows easily enough. With shortened show schedule I'm a little more concerned.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Bob is having a modified barium swallow evaluation done at the hospital this afternoon.  If you think about it at 1:45, please send him some good thoughts for strong swallowing abilities!!  Thanks.


----------



## my3princes

It's been another whirlwind day.  Colby had his first science fair.  They do not judge the fairs here so it is purely for display.  They don't even get graded.  Colby was pleased with his project and display.

My new supervisor called out yesterday and we were told that she received devastating news, but she didn't want to share the details.  I learned today via google search that her son was shot and killed in Dallas on Wednesday night.  It looks like a drug deal gone awry.  So sad to think of what she is going through.  Her other son has a severe psychiatric disorder which has had him in and out of the hospital and in and out of trouble for most of his life.  It is so sad.


----------



## PNO4TE

Just a quick update to let you all know that Bob's outcome today was not as we had hoped.  Still nothing by mouth.  Six more weeks of therapy and a re-test in 6 weeks.  As he said, "another bump in the road."  thanks for your thoughts!!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Just a quick update to let you all know that Bob's outcome today was not as we had hoped.  Still nothing by mouth.  Six more weeks of therapy and a re-test in 6 weeks.  As he said, "another bump in the road."  thanks for your thoughts!!



I am so sorry.  I was really hoping for good news.  I'll keep praying for a better outcome for the next 6 weeks.

My sister-in-law had a good MRI the other day.  The tumor is showing signs of shrinking more, so the chemo is still working.

Deb, what horrible news for your supervisor.  I am glad that Colby was pleased with his science project.  Science Fair was optional this year, and Miles decided not to do it.  Guess I'm a bad mother, because I didn't offer any encouragement to do it.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Just a quick update to let you all know that Bob's outcome today was not as we had hoped.  Still nothing by mouth.  Six more weeks of therapy and a re-test in 6 weeks.  As he said, "another bump in the road."  thanks for your thoughts!!



I'm sorry to hear that.  I know that he is really looking forward to eating again.  Is he able to keep his weight up with the supplements?


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Just a quick update to let you all know that Bob's outcome today was not as we had hoped.  Still nothing by mouth.  Six more weeks of therapy and a re-test in 6 weeks.  As he said, "another bump in the road."  thanks for your thoughts!!



I'm sorry to hear that.  I know that he is really looking forward to eating again.  Is he able to keep his weight up with the supplements?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 



bethbuchall said:


> My sister-in-law had a good MRI the other day.  The tumor is showing signs of shrinking more, so the chemo is still working.



That is terrific news!  



my3princes said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I know that he is really looking forward to eating again.  Is he able to keep his weight up with the supplements?



I have been tinkering with his formula for the past few weeks and really ramped it up last week.  He had started to lose weight again now that he is more active and we don't need that top happen.  His nutritionist had him on 1852 calories a day which is 6.5 8-oz. cans of his liquid food.  I have added whey powder, yogurt, olive oil and fruit juices to that and can now get him up to 2010 calories in less liquid.  He can also have a bottle of Ensure in his PEG every day so that would add another 250 calories if he wants it.  I am looking into making real food that I can process like I used to for Kristin's baby food.  That will require a lot more research on my part, but we are determined to get him back up to 160 if at all possible.  I think everything will improve as he gets stronger.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> 
> 
> That is terrific news!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tinkering with his formula for the past few weeks and really ramped it up last week.  He had started to lose weight again now that he is more active and we don't need that top happen.  His nutritionist had him on 1852 calories a day which is 6.5 8-oz. cans of his liquid food.  I have added whey powder, yogurt, olive oil and fruit juices to that and can now get him up to 2010 calories in less liquid.  He can also have a bottle of Ensure in his PEG every day so that would add another 250 calories if he wants it.  I am looking into making real food that I can process like I used to for Kristin's baby food.  That will require a lot more research on my part, but we are determined to get him back up to 160 if at all possible.  I think everything will improve as he gets stronger.



Good for you being proactive with this.  It seems that doctor's react after a weight drop rather than preventing it in the first place.  Good luck with your research.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Good for you being proactive with this.  It seems that doctor's react after a weight drop rather than preventing it in the first place.  Good luck with your research.



Knowing me as you all do.... Would you really expect me to sit back and let other people take complete control??


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## tinknme

Good morning 

Last day of school here


----------



## bethbuchall

YAY for the last day of school!  Our last day is officially June 24th.  Miles will have school until then, but Laura has only this week and two days next week.  The rest of the days are for Regents and local exams, and she doesn't have any this year.

Miles is away until late Wednesday night.  The 6th graders all go to a YMCA camp for an "environmental studies" unit.  I am sure that he will have a great time.  I went with Laura as one of the parent chaperons.  Miles didn't care if dh went or not, and he's not terribly fond of disciplining other people's kids.  I am pleased with the two fathers that are in Miles' unit.  I do miss him already, though!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hi everyone~
Running home to get changed and headed to the phillies game but wantedt o stop by and say hi...8 more teaching days!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Chuck & I celebrated our 29th anniversary yesterday.  It was wonderful.  We spent two hours on the river near our house kayaking and then an hour at the ATV park playing with the 4-wheelers.  We also got some more more stuff organized around the house.  I finally also got a sewing project started on my brand new sewing machine.  It is just about complete.  I'll post pictures when it is done.  It is just a teabag holder for my mom.  I'll make one for my aunt as well.  I have several projects that I want to try.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Elin, I'm sorry to hear about the setback.  With you on the job, it will come in time because we all do know you!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Deb, how is the new job coming?  I hope that things are going well.  

I can't imagine the pain your supervisor is experiencing at this time.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> Deb, how is the new job coming?  I hope that things are going well.
> 
> I can't imagine the pain your supervisor is experiencing at this time.



The job is going well.  We seem to find more files and passwords that I need.  I'm hoping to have full access soon and be able to properly train.  I'm keeping busy in the mean time.

One of my LAX coaches' lost a friend to suicide today.  It was her sister's best friend and her sister found the body.  It's heart wrenching.  I think she graduated high school 2 years ago.  I guess no one saw it coming.


----------



## tinker1bell

I miss all of you so much.  I need a DDA meet.

This is my most favorite photo from our September trip.  For those of you not on Facebook, here it is...






This time since February of 2010 has been not the best time of my life.   My daughter having the fourth miscarriage procedure but finally now she is expecting any day a little girl.  Miss Vivian Olivia,,,,  cannot wait to finally meet her.  My youngest son and his wife are also expecting a boy in August so I will have seven total grandchildren when it is all said and done but one of them will be a girl!!!!!!

Our last male cat Miles dying in my arms.  

Getting Vertigo and now a year later, having just one exercise done and it is all but gone.  I still have a dizzy day once in a while but I can really deal with it.    

The final blow was that my hubby was told that the program that he teaches is now done.  He will be furloughed as of the middle of August.  The scariest part of this will be that I will no longer have any insurance at all.  He has VA benefits but nothing for me.

Hal is insisting that I still take my trip in September.  I still plan to also do the 5K in January and will be asking for donations in the future.

After those two trips,,,not sure what will happen.   I am not posting anything of this on Facebook.  I am sure that for now Hal needs some down time.  The kicker of this is that he had till November to be vested so he could collect retirement but the A$$ principal is not bending at all.   I have my good days and bad days but I look at my pictures from our cruise and can get happy from that.  I didn't mean to drag anyone down but felt that I could post this for all of my friends of the DDA.  I love you all and will look forward to hopefully seeing you in the future.


----------



## tinknme

Happy Belated Anniversary Vicki!

Terry I love that picture of you & Stephanie, sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> I miss all of you so much.  I need a DDA meet.
> 
> This is my most favorite photo from our September trip.  For those of you not on Facebook, here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time since February of 2010 has been not the best time of my life.   My daughter having the fourth miscarriage procedure but finally now she is expecting any day a little girl.  Miss Vivian Olivia,,,,  cannot wait to finally meet her.  My youngest son and his wife are also expecting a boy in August so I will have seven total grandchildren when it is all said and done but one of them will be a girl!!!!!!
> 
> Our last male cat Miles dying in my arms.
> 
> Getting Vertigo and now a year later, having just one exercise done and it is all but gone.  I still have a dizzy day once in a while but I can really deal with it.
> 
> The final blow was that my hubby was told that the program that he teaches is now done.  He will be furloughed as of the middle of August.  The scariest part of this will be that I will no longer have any insurance at all.  He has VA benefits but nothing for me.
> 
> Hal is insisting that I still take my trip in September.  I still plan to also do the 5K in January and will be asking for donations in the future.
> 
> After those two trips,,,not sure what will happen.   I am not posting anything of this on Facebook.  I am sure that for now Hal needs some down time.  The kicker of this is that he had till November to be vested so he could collect retirement but the A$$ principal is not bending at all.   I have my good days and bad days but I look at my pictures from our cruise and can get happy from that.  I didn't mean to drag anyone down but felt that I could post this for all of my friends of the DDA.  I love you all and will look forward to hopefully seeing you in the future.



I'm glad to hear the vertigo is better. 

I know that job hunting is scary, it seems we've all done too much of it lately.  I hope that one of you finds something fabulous and quickly.  I think that we all have a path that we are meant to follow and sometimes there are unexpected curves in the road.  Hopefully the path straightens out soon


----------



## Tammi67

Vicki - happy belated anniversary!

Terry - I'm so sorry to hear of your devastating news.     I hope the boss comes around so Hal is able to collect what he deserves.  My parents have a great private insurance in PA, I'll ask what it is/who it is through.  I know they don't pay a monthly premium, but instead pay the first X amount of dollars (I want to say around $2000) toward medical expenses and then the insurance picks up the rest (on a yearly basis).  With all my dad's health problems, it's been great!

I hope those babies that are coming are the bright spots in your dark days!


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
I just wanted to send you some 

Sorry about the news about Hal's job but so happy for you that the vertigo is better. 

Hope I get to see you as well some time in the future, you are a really cool chick. (& Stephanie too!)


----------



## mommykds

Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck & I celebrated our 29th anniversary yesterday.  It was wonderful.  We spent two hours on the river near our house kayaking and then an hour at the ATV park playing with the 4-wheelers.  We also got some more more stuff organized around the house.  I finally also got a sewing project started on my brand new sewing machine.  It is just about complete.  I'll post pictures when it is done.  It is just a teabag holder for my mom.  I'll make one for my aunt as well.  I have several projects that I want to try.



Happy Anniversary!!!  Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Tammi67

Speaking of DDA meets.......

as we were driving back from PA on Sunday we stopped in Baltimore for a few hours.  I was going to treat my parents and kids to a Duck tour.  They no longer have them there!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Happy belated anniversary, Vicky & Chuck!

Deb - What very sad tales you have had to deal with lately. 

Terry - Oh my.       (is that enough or do you need more??)

Tammi - NO DUCK TOURS?!?!?


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> Happy belated anniversary, Vicky & Chuck!
> 
> Deb - What very sad tales you have had to deal with lately.
> 
> Terry - Oh my.       (is that enough or do you need more??)
> 
> Tammi - NO DUCK TOURS?!?!?



thanks for the quotable!! 

I will add  for everybody

As most of you have seen on Facebook my BIL was offered, and he accepted, a position in New Jersey. He came by on Saturday night to tell us. Cassidy has chosen to move with them out here. While I am thrilled with her coming out here I hate being lied to which is what she has done for the last month while trying to weasel out of her vacation up here next week. 

I need, more than ever, a job that is Monday through Friday so that I can go and see her on a regular basis. I called out of work on Saturday because Chris was only here 6 hours and didn't feel bad after the initial phone call.


----------



## tinker1bell

I think they cancelled the Duck Tours in Baltimore because of the accident that killed I think two people a few years ago.


----------



## babytrees

tinker1bell said:


> I think they cancelled the Duck Tours in Baltimore because of the accident that killed I think two people a few years ago.



It was the one in Philly that had the accident just last summer and they restarted them the day after we left in April.

I know that a couple others were on hiatus but I hadn't seen that one of them was Baltimore.


----------



## MrsHeg

Terry -   I do hope to see you again in January

Elin -


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Disney Yooper

Good night, DDA!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Well, it's morning anyway.  I had too late a night last night followed by an inability to sleep well because of the heat.  I'll tell you more later, but now I have to go wake a girl that also had too late a night last night.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Tammi67

bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA! Well, it's morning anyway. I had too late a night last night followed by an inability to sleep well because of the heat. I'll tell you more later, but now I have to go wake a girl that also had too late a night last night.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


 Good morning. 

SOLs are done!  Now all they will go to school for is to play!  No more homework!

7 more days!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi, yay for SOLs being done!

Laura actually woke up much easier than I imagined, and I got her to school earlier than she has been in a long time.

We were up late last night due to procrastination on our parts and the parts of others.  Laura was working on calculations and a Power Point presentation for her AP stats class today.  She could have started sooner, but she was also waiting for information/data from her partner who seemed to be dragging her feet on the whole thing.

I was working on a scrapbook for the orchestra teacher from the seniors.  The senior concert is tonight.  Three weeks ago I asked each of the eight seniors for a photo.  I also asked them to write something to the orchestra teacher on a piece of orange card stock and gave each of them two in case of mistakes.  I told them to give it to Laura or mail it to my house, and it was all in an envelope that they could use for mailing.  I even gave my e-mail address in case they wanted to e-mail me a jpeg, and I would type their note and print it all out for them.  I gave them two weeks which would give me one week to put it all together.  Laura also reminded everyone a couple of days before the deadline.  As of the deadline (last Thursday), I had two (including Laura's).  One girl gave hers to Laura on Friday.  Everyone else promised that they would have it on Monday.  I didn't want to have to get all the scrapbook stuff out for three, put it all away, and then take it all out again, so I didn't work on it this past weekend as I had planned.  Monday came, and nothing.  Tuesday, three more brought their photos/messages to Laura.  Again, she reminded the last two.  Yesterday, she brought home a photo from one girl and the message from the other.  The one without a message had lost her cards and couldn't think to either e-mail me something to print out or just write it on another piece of paper.  The one without a photo didn't have one the right size (I asked for 4x6 or smaller...nothing out of the ordinary).  So, even though I was up way too late putting it together, it still isn't completed.  We'll see if she gets the missing parts today, and I'll get them in quickly before the concert tonight.  Otherwise, they just have blank spaces.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth - Your seniors sound like mine!   I have two recitals left for the year; they are both senior recitals and are on Sunday.  I have requested bios and a list of all the pieces being performed from all 4 of my seniors.  I have received a complete listing and bio from one child.  I received a bio from another, but no listing of the pieces he is playing.  They other two have sent me nothing.  I told them it took a while for me to put together something like a senior recital program and that I did have other things to do in my life.   Hopefully today will bring three emails with the required information!!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Beth - Your seniors sound like mine!   I have two recitals left for the year; they are both senior recitals and are on Sunday.  I have requested bios and a list of all the pieces being performed from all 4 of my seniors.  I have received a complete listing and bio from one child.  I received a bio from another, but no listing of the pieces he is playing.  They other two have sent me nothing.  I told them it took a while for me to put together something like a senior recital program and that I did have other things to do in my life.   Hopefully today will bring three emails with the required information!!



Good luck with getting those, Elin!  It is frustrating, because there are other things that need to be done (as you very well know), and carving out time based on other people's schedules is not always easy.  I know that the seniors are also incredibly busy right now and very ready to just check out, but these last things need to get done.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Terry-I'm so sorry about Hal's job.  I just don't understand why employment has become so heartless.  At our company I know folks aren't as productive as they could be because they are all so stressed that they will be in the next round of layoffs.  And we aren't laying off because we have to but rather because they can get away with it in this economy.  So disturbing!

Elin-hope you got what you needed today from your seniors!

Beth-hope your concert tonight was better than the one I went to.

Deb-yikes so much tragedy close to you.  Hope the new job is working out well.

Tia-hope camp is working out well.

Vicki-belated anniversary wishes!  Can't wait to see what you're sewing!  

Debbie-how's the wedding planning?  when is the wedding?

Tammi-Boston still has Duck tours.  Last summer I saw a really cool one:













My kids still have a bit of school.  Lizzy & Joe have a 1/2 day Thursday the 23rd but Emma has a full day and then she also has to go 1/2 days Fri & Mon.  Monday is the start of swimming lessons so I think DH will take her to those and then bring her to school for an hour or so to say good bye to her teacher all her friends.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Bernadette - I LOVE that Duck Tour!!!  What a cool boat/bus/duck thingy.

I'm looking forward to the weekend.  I'm working a half day today and then Alyssa has dress rehearsal tonight from 6-9.  Saturday and Sunday are her shows, so she is excited.  Four dances, four costume changes, four different hair styles.  I remember back in the old days when it was just one dance, and I had to help her with her costume, hair and makeup.  Now it's just drop her in the dressing room and go. She's growing up.

6 more days...........


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

All but one of my seniors came through with the things I need.  His excuse?  As he was working his computer "suddenly got a virus" and he had to shut it down and move to his mother's computer and start over.  That sounds extremely flimsy to me!    I plan to do the programs today.  If I don't have his info he will be the only one not on the program!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> All but one of my seniors came through with the things I need.  His excuse?  As he was working his computer "suddenly got a virus" and he had to shut it down and move to his mother's computer and start over.  That sounds extremely flimsy to me!    I plan to do the programs today.  If I don't have his info he will be the only one not on the program!



Good for you, Elin!  I didn't get a message from one girl, though she had given Laura a photo.  The girl that was missing the photo gave Laura a strange one from a prom photo booth with other people in it, but we used it.  The one without a message just has a blank spot that I threw a couple of sticker into.  I don't feel bad, because I gave them plenty of time and plenty of reminders.

The concert last night was wonderful.  It is amazing how much better they get by the time they get to the high school.

Now I'm helping Matthew get ready to go on a camping trip up near where his girlfriend is interning over the summer in the Adirondacks.  So, I get one home and another one leaves.  Guess that's just how it is now.  Laura has a sleepover tonight, too, so it will just be Miles and us home.  I do notice that they are never all gone at the same time.  Is that  or ?

Tammi, I am sure that Alyssa will do very well at the recitals!  It is so nice when some of that responsibility for costume changes is off of you, isn't it?

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## mommykds

Last day of school here! Yay!


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Last day of school here! Yay!


----------



## MrsHeg

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Bernadette - I LOVE that Duck Tour!!!  What a cool boat/bus/duck thingy.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend.  I'm working a half day today and then Alyssa has dress rehearsal tonight from 6-9.  Saturday and Sunday are her shows, so she is excited.  Four dances, four costume changes, four different hair styles.  I remember back in the old days when it was just one dance, and I had to help her with her costume, hair and makeup.  Now it's just drop her in the dressing room and go. She's growing up.
> 
> 6 more days...........




Good Luck Alyssa, I remember the dance recital days, the older they get the more costume changes, my oldest had twelve in her Senior recital.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.  

It's Show Day #1

Anne Marie - yay for summer break!!

Debbie - that's a LOT of costume changes!  I can see that happening with Alyssa.  Every year we seem to add another class.  I have a feeling next year it will be Modern, which will bring her up to 5 classes.

Beth - I'm glad to hear the concert went well!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  We're off to a LAX tournament today.  Hunter has been asked to play on a different team so he'll play 3 games.  We have a birthday party for my cousin's little girl at 5 PM and Hunter has Grad Dance at 7.  Not sure if we'll even try to make the birthday party as he'll need to get ready.  Thankfully his pants arrived yesterday after the first attempt were way too big.  These fit him to a T.  

Have a fabulous Saturday!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It's Show Day #1
> 
> Anne Marie - yay for summer break!!
> 
> Debbie - that's a LOT of costume changes!  I can see that happening with Alyssa.  Every year we seem to add another class.  I have a feeling next year it will be Modern, which will bring her up to 5 classes.
> 
> Beth - I'm glad to hear the concert went well!



Tell Alyssa to break a leg (or is that only in theatrics, not dancing)!  In any event, I hope that it's a terrific show day!

It always amazes me going to a high school orchestra concert, especially after going to the 6th grade one.  They really do sound good.  It was sad that it is over now for her, though.  She doesn't own her instrument and will probably never play again.


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  We're off to a LAX tournament today.  Hunter has been asked to play on a different team so he'll play 3 games.  We have a birthday party for my cousin's little girl at 5 PM and Hunter has Grad Dance at 7.  Not sure if we'll even try to make the birthday party as he'll need to get ready.  Thankfully his pants arrived yesterday after the first attempt were way too big.  These fit him to a T.
> 
> Have a fabulous Saturday!!



Another very busy day for you!  We actually have no real plans for the day.  Laura slept at a friend's house last night, so I'll need to pick her up at some point.  We had a concrete guy come give us an estimate for re-doing the front walk.   I have plenty of cleaning to get done.  But no real plans.  It's kind of nice.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

*Tammi* - Please tell Alyssa I am sorry I will miss this production.   She is so good that I love to watch her on stage.

*Deb* - I hope you can get everything done today!  Sounds like another busy one for you all.


----------



## my3princes

Hunter games went well.  He scored a goal so that was a great way to end his season.  He had been bumming as he hadn't scored this year.  He is now dressed to kill in his dance outfit.  I'll take a picture and post later.

Deb


----------



## my3princes

Here's a picture of Hunter from tonight.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

One show down and another to go.

No worries, Elin.  Nutcracker is just around the corner.    Well, at least rehearsals are.

Deb - what a smart looking young man you have there.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Very handsome!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Laying low today.  Maybe hit the pool & out to dinner to celebrate the kids grades & the end of school.  

Anyone been to Savannah GA?  We might go down fora few days while Dana is there on business.  Not sure what to see & do.


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - Hunter looks so grown up!!

Tammi -   Don't throw this year away so quickly!!!  Glad it went well yesterday. Loved the pictures you posted on fb


----------



## PNO4TE

Anne Marie - The four of us went to Savannah on our way home from WDW a few years ago.  We LOVED it and would like to go back for more than three days.  Take a carriage ride through the historic areas to get a good feel for the loveliness of the city. And, unless you plan to stand in line for HOURS don't think that you will get into Lady & Sons for a meal.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I have my final three recitals this afternoon.  The last of my graduating seniors show off today!


----------



## tinker1bell

mommykds said:


> Laying low today.  Maybe hit the pool & out to dinner to celebrate the kids grades & the end of school.
> 
> Anyone been to Savannah GA?  We might go down fora few days while Dana is there on business.  Not sure what to see & do.



Ask Stephanie,  she was there earlier this year and had a fantastic time.


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> Anne Marie - The four of us went to Savannah on our way home from WDW a few years ago.  We LOVED it and would like to go back for more than three days.  Take a carriage ride through the historic areas to get a good feel for the loveliness of the city. And, unless you plan to stand in line for HOURS don't think that you will get into Lady & Sons for a meal.


Really?  I was hoping to go there as mt kids watch her on tv. Oh well!!!  Carriage ride sounds great.  We plan to go to Tybee Island & the beach there too.  Looking forward to it.
Thanks!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

What a fun weekend of dancing!  The girls, and a few boys, did awesome. 

5 more days...........


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-love the photo!  So handsome!  He looks so tall.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

DARE picnic for Nicholas and awards ceremony for Alyssa today.

4......


----------



## bethbuchall

I hope that they have a great day, Tammi!

Today is the last regular day for the high school.  The next week and a half is the exam period.  I can't believe that we're here already, though we're also kind of ready to be done.  Just not done done.  Miles has school through June 24th, though that is a half day.  I'm not sure that they are actually doing anything any more.  All his finals were done early.  Today they are having some big anti-bullying picnic.  Thursday they are going to a skate rink/mini-golf course.  It's kind of silly.


----------



## PNO4TE

Sounds like our DDA kiddos are finally all winding down to the end of the school year!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Today brings another step forward for Bob.   Home Health will do his final discharge and then he will begin outpatient day rehab (PT, OT and speech) at one of our local hospitals on Friday! Five months!!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Today brings another step forward for Bob.   Home Health will do his final discharge and then he will begin outpatient day rehab (PT, OT and speech) at one of our local hospitals on Friday! Five months!!



That's great.  Now if he could get past the swallow test


----------



## my3princes

I'm home sick today.  Nasty cold and cough which has also caused an upset tummy and all that comes with it.  Hoping that a day in bed will take care of it as I just don't have time to be sick. 

Our kids last day of school is Thursday.  Nick has his last 2 finals today.  Hunter has finals this week too.  Colby has a bunch of field trips so I guess they're pretty much done.  I think we're all ready for a break, though our weather looks nothing like summer here.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Today brings another step forward for Bob.   Home Health will do his final discharge and then he will begin outpatient day rehab (PT, OT and speech) at one of our local hospitals on Friday! Five months!!



Good news!  Just keep swimming!


----------



## bethbuchall

It is so cold and grey here today.  We need some sun!


----------



## PNO4TE

Feel better, Deb. 

New England folks... I hear your weather is just plain yucky.   I hope that changes soon!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning

Elin - glad to hear Bob is still making progress 

Feel better Deb


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Deb - I hope you are feeling better today.

Elin - I'm glad to hear Bob is making progress, although it isn't as fast as he would like it to be.

Today is the 5th Grade Fling.  Think party.  All day.  Grand send-off to Middle School.  Cook-out, raffles, dance, dunk tank that all the teachers take turns sitting in, yearbook/shirt signing, slide show of their years in elem. school.  Another fun, but busy day.

3.......


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## bethbuchall

So, yesterday Miles had a games day, and they saw a magician.  Today is movie day.  Tomorrow they are going to Skate Estate (skating, minigolf, waterslides).  Friday is a half-day, and they are spending a majority of it doing activities with 1st graders who will be moving to the school next year.  And yet, I would be given a hard time if I wanted to pull him out this week!?!  I wonder if they will do anything next week.

Today is Laura's first day off.  She is starting it off by sleeping in.  I can't believe that graduation is coming up in a little over a week.  I am not ready.  My house is a mess.  And yet, I don't seem to be able to get myself up and moving.  I guess I do denial well.  Thank goodness she didn't want a party, so I don't really have too much to do other than get the house ready for my parents.

I helped Paula out by doing a couple of designs for her quickly and made the mistake of posting them for her instead of PMing them to her.  Now I am getting so many requests.  I can't believe the number of people in some of the groups.  I've told them all that they have to wait until things slow down around here.  Now I remember why I stopped designing.  I wonder where people find the time to keep cranking them out.

It's looking to be a much sunnier and warmer day here today.  Maybe that will give me the spark that I need. 

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We are to have what the weathermen are calling "the perfect spring day" here so Bob and I are going to take advantage of my not teaching to go out and about.  Not sure where we will go or how long he can stand to be out in the car, but we are going to give it a shot!

I hope you NE people get some better weather.  Kathrin says it is to be better today.  Hope that trend continues.

Tammi - sounds like lots of fun for Nicholas.  Have you taken this week off to get the kids set for summer?


----------



## my3princes

The sun did shine today and we hit the 70s.  A storm just blew through, but it was quick and the sun is out again.  

I went into work today, made 6 hours before the room started spinning.  They sent me home and told me not to come in tomorrow unless I'm feeling 100%.  Why do I have to get sick when I'm learning a new job?


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Why do I have to get sick when I'm learning a new job?



I think it is called Murphy's Law.  Sorry you are still not feeling better.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We are to have what the weathermen are calling "the perfect spring day" here so Bob and I are going to take advantage of my not teaching to go out and about. Not sure where we will go or how long he can stand to be out in the car, but we are going to give it a shot!
> 
> I hope you NE people get some better weather. Kathrin says it is to be better today. Hope that trend continues.
> 
> Tammi - sounds like lots of fun for Nicholas. Have you taken this week off to get the kids set for summer?


I hope you and Bob had a good day today, and that being out and about helped his spirits a bit.

This is my short week, only scheduled to work today and tomorrow, but I took today off.  I'll go in tomorrow and then am off the rest of the weekend.  I took last Sat and Sun off for Alyssa's show.  On Sunday they leave with their dad for a week and are going up to Maine with a few of his friends.  Someone has a house up there that they are staying at.  When are you free??

Sorry you still aren't feeling well, Deb.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tammi - I am "free" until June 27, but have things to do.   I think we ought to be able to find time to get together, don't you?!?


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Tammi - I am "free" until June 27, but have things to do.  I think we ought to be able to find time to get together, don't you?!?


I hope so.  I plan to use my free time to edit photos/videos that I've accummulated over the years, as well as just do NOTHING.

And just for the record, going back to work after being off for a week STINKS!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

After a fantastic Keith Urban concert last night with my oungest and her fiance, we're off to spend the weekend at  Orange Beach, Al. with the family, hope to have a great time doing nothing.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Debbie - enjoy your weekend!

Last day of school!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-sorry you were sick.  I was out of work Wednesday with a nasty headache.  I was thinking it might have hormonal but then 3 others in my house feel lousy so I think it is just a bug.  Hope you're feeling better now.

Debbie-have a great weekend!

Beth-good luck with all those requests

Elin-hope you had a nice day with Bob Wednesday.


My kids still have school next week.  Joe & Lizzy have a half day next Thursday.  Emma has a full day and half days Fri & Mon the 28th.  We are all ready for it to be over!  Lizzy has been acting like it isn't over and not doing her work so that has been a lot of fun to deal with.  I've already told her she will be getting an early start on her summer homework.


----------



## bethbuchall

Debbie, have a wonderful weekend!

Bernadette, Laura finished everything that she needed to, but she had definitely checked out by the end of the year.  Miles has a half day today (for no reason).  He goes to school all next week, and next Friday is also a half day.  I can't believe that graduation is a week from tomorrow.  I've definitely been playing the head in the sand game.

Tammi-   for last day of school!


----------



## my3princes

The kids are Home for Summer Vacation!!  Nick made honors,  Hunter made high honors  (proves that the meds did help)  and Colby was above grade level in all but one subject and at grade leve in that subject.  It is amazing how proper diagnosis and treatment can improve life


----------



## Tammi67

my3princes said:


> The kids are Home for Summer Vacation!! Nick made honors, Hunter made high honors  (proves that the meds did help) and Colby was above grade level in all but one subject and at grade leve in that subject. It is amazing how proper diagnosis and treatment can improve life


 I have a friend with a boy in Alyssa's class who has been having homework/classroom battles with him since K, and this year he was finally diagnosed and medicated for ADD.  He got perfect scores on 2 out of 4 of their SOLs this year.  I'm so proud of him and thrilled for her, because it truly was a weight lifted off of their shouldners.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Cleaning, pool, sleepovers.  'nuf said.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> I have a friend with a boy in Alyssa's class who has been having homework/classroom battles with him since K, and this year he was finally diagnosed and medicated for ADD.  He got perfect scores on 2 out of 4 of their SOLs this year.  I'm so proud of him and thrilled for her, because it truly was a weight lifted off of their shouldners.



That is terrific new for both families! 



my3princes said:


> The kids are Home for Summer Vacation!!  Nick made honors,  Hunter made high honors  (proves that the meds did help)  and Colby was above grade level in all but one subject and at grade leve in that subject.  It is amazing how proper diagnosis and treatment can improve life



Good work, gentlemen! 

Debbie - I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Not a whole lot on my plate for the entire weekend, but I have to make appearances at two graduation parties this afternoon.  Looking forward to some quiet time after that!

Have good weekends, everyone.  Hug those Dads in your lives!


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> The kids are Home for Summer Vacation!!  Nick made honors,  Hunter made high honors  (proves that the meds did help)  and Colby was above grade level in all but one subject and at grade leve in that subject.  It is amazing how proper diagnosis and treatment can improve life



Congratulations to all three boys!


----------



## my3princes

We are heading off to our all day fundraiser before too long.  At least the sun is shining for now.  Could be some isolated thunder storms, but I'm really hoping to avoid those.

Elin  Do you remember that I posted about a friend's DH that had a stroke not too long after Bob.  My mother said last night that he is at home now, but he is still paralyzed on one side and is confined to a wheelchair.  His wife has her own medical issues so she is unable to get him out of the house and their insurance won't pay for any in home help.  Some volunteers are building them a ramp next week so that my help his ability to at least get outside from time to time.  He has an adult son that lives nearby, but it doesn't sound like he's been a lot of help.  I smile everytime I hear one of your positive updates because it could have been so much worse


----------



## Glynis

Happy summer, everyone!  Sorry I have been MIA, but Alan and I have been busting our behinds getting a documentary done for the 50th anniversary of my dad's theater.  It's been quite a feat!  I think it's done, but we have to get the final ok from the producers today or Monday.  Alan has also been in Japan for the last week, so I took the kids to visit their grandpa.  

I read back, and it seems like things are going well for people!  I'm so glad!  I've been thinking about you all, but couldn't get on the computer, since Alan was using it.  It would be nice to have my own laptop, but that's a wish for the future!


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Elin  Do you remember that I posted about a friend's DH that had a stroke not too long after Bob.  My mother said last night that he is at home now, but he is still paralyzed on one side and is confined to a wheelchair.  His wife has her own medical issues so she is unable to get him out of the house and their insurance won't pay for any in home help.  Some volunteers are building them a ramp next week so that my help his ability to at least get outside from time to time.  He has an adult son that lives nearby, but it doesn't sound like he's been a lot of help.  I smile everytime I hear one of your positive updates because it could have been so much worse



I do remember that post, Deb.  And, believe me, every day I come home to MYBob and not someone who has changed completely I am so very thankful.


----------



## my3princes

To all the DDA Dad's Lurking out there:


----------



## Tammi67

To all the dad's out there................


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

_Happy Father's Day!!_


----------



## tinker1bell

Got home today from a fantastic weekend with Stephanie.  We went with folks from All Ears to see Mary Poppins.  Loved, loved the play.  Then after we were entertained by a special tour guide who told us all about the theater from very beginning to now.  That was so interesting.  
Then today we were allowed special entrance  to the Disney Store for two hours before it opened.
I found the cutest beach wear for Miss Vivian.   She still has not made any indication she is ready to come into this world!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Terry, sounds like a fantastic weekend.  We saw Mary Poppins when it was in DC and loved it!  I'm glad Vivian is still cooking!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Sounds like a great weekend, Terry.  I looked at the pictures that Deb posted of your special tour but couldn't see you two in them.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning DDA!!

Man I feel so behind. Day camp went really well though I was beat by the end of it. Lots of good responses and evals. Went to Branson Wed night through Sun and did a bunch of nothing which was great! We minigolfed, rode bumper boats and gokarts, had ice cream and swam. Otherwise it was just hanging out, relaxing and enjoying the quiet. Just whet the doctor ordered!

Elin- glad Bob's progressing well! Our prayers continue daily. 

Terry- yay for the vertigo improvement. So sorry to hear of Hal's news. 

Tammi -loved Alyssa's pictures. Hope you get lots done while the kids are gone. Sounds like a fun project. 

Yay for the endof school for everyone else !

Hope those under the weather are feeling better!


----------



## tmfranlk

Some good news from our front. Phil starts a new job in a week or so. He'll be working overnights at Target during our store's remodel through Oct. After that there's a good chance he'll be permanent there as well. For now though he's making 1.50 more than before so that will help cover insurance which I've got to look for now. 

I also purchased our airfare to wdw today! Got a good SW fare going out. Now just deciding whether to go for the 10am departure home at the good price, go higher price for the 5pm departure and hope to reduce it later or just keep waiting. I could also do an Airtran for a middle rate if we'll only have one bag to check on the way jone but I'm afraid to count on that with Deva's stuff too and a 10 day trip. 

Only downside right now is that the doctor wants me to see a surgeon for initial consult on my diverticulousis regardless of lack of insurance. So I'll be doing that on Thurs. Blech.


----------



## PNO4TE

You have a lot on your plate, Tia.  I hope Phil's job works out well for you all and that your appt. goes well... insurance costs are NASTY!  Good luck!


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> You have a lot on your plate, Tia.  I hope Phil's job works out well for you all and that your appt. goes well... insurance costs are NASTY!  Good luck!



That's what I'm afraid of. If the job goes permanent then we can get insurance through Target. At the very least we'll get something for the kids. Guess we'll see how the Thurs appt goes and see from there. The doctor talked like we could probably wait until Deva's a little older so we'll see what the surgeon has to say.


----------



## tinker1bell

Unless Guenna goes into labor tonight, she is being induced in the am.   Will post pics asap


----------



## sfhdweb3

I'll be gone from tomorrow until Sunday night. We are celebrating my dad's 80th birthday this weekend! Should be a great party. The entire community has been invited to a reception, so we'll see who shows up!


----------



## tmfranlk

tinker1bell said:


> Unless Guenna goes into labor tonight, she is being induced in the am.   Will post pics asap



Prayers and pixie dust for a safe and quick delivery. Can't wait to see Miss Vivan!


----------



## tmfranlk

Oh my, I let it get late! Got our return airfare booked as well though. Also rolled all of my coins that were about to overflow from our Disney box. With that and gift cards we've gotten, our trip is almost all paid for. I've got a little more to save up for the final payment, some survey sites to cash in for spending money and a little bit of extras to see if we can swing. Otherwise, we're good to go! It's actually a reality now! Woohoo!!! It feels so nice!


----------



## my3princes

Tia good luck finding insurance.   I know that is why I am working full time as it is just to expensive and so necessary.  Our state has a program for uninsured Vermonters to acquire insurance.  It is income based.  Not sure if every state has a similar program or not, but it might be worth looking into it.

Gotta run, another long and busy day on tap.  Of course I had troube falling asleep last night and somehow 5 hours just isn't enough.


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> Tia good luck finding insurance.   I know that is why I am working full time as it is just to expensive and so necessary.  Our state has a program for uninsured Vermonters to acquire insurance.  It is income based.  Not sure if every state has a similar program or not, but it might be worth looking into it.
> 
> Gotta run, another long and busy day on tap.  Of course I had troube falling asleep last night and somehow 5 hours just isn't enough.



I know we have something similar that I can insure the kids through at least. I've got to see if there's something for all of us as well or where we'll need to look. Hopefully our paying will just be temporary and he'll have benefits back by the end of the year.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Here's hoping for a quick and easy delivery!  Can't wait to see pictures of little Vivian!!


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. If the job goes permanent then we can get insurance through Target. At the very least we'll get something for the kids. Guess we'll see how the Thurs appt goes and see from there. The doctor talked like we could probably wait until Deva's a little older so we'll see what the surgeon has to say.



I hope something works out for you on this, Tia.  I am so thankful that we opted to do COBRA when Bob was laid off in November.  The $868 a month seemed like so much money to us, but when you compare it to the $500,000+ in medical bills he has racked up in the past 5 months it was money very well spent.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Unless Guenna goes into labor tonight, she is being induced in the am.   Will post pics asap


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Oh my, I let it get late! Got our return airfare booked as well though. Also rolled all of my coins that were about to overflow from our Disney box. With that and gift cards we've gotten, our trip is almost all paid for. I've got a little more to save up for the final payment, some survey sites to cash in for spending money and a little bit of extras to see if we can swing. Otherwise, we're good to go! It's actually a reality now! Woohoo!!! It feels so nice!



That is terrific, Tia!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Excited to see the candlelight narrators! I think my tentative date has us with Whoopi Goldberg but I may do Michael W Smith. Anyone seen any of these?

The schedule of those who will appear as narrators for performances of Epcot's 2011 Candlelight Processional, the annual retelling of the story of Christmas that features a mass choir and a full orchestra (subject to change):

-- November 25-27: Mira Sorvino ("Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion")
-- November 28December 1: Michael W. Smith (Christian singer)
-- December 2-3: Whoopi Goldberg ("The View") 
-- December 4 6: TBD 
-- December 7-9: Isabella Rossellini ("Alias")
-- December 10-12: Neil Patrick Harris ("How I Met Your Mother")
-- December 13-15 : TBD 
-- December 16-18 : TBD
-- December 19-21: Trace Adkins (country singer)
-- December 22-24: Susan Lucci ("All My Children")
-- December 2527: Blair Underwood ("The Event") 
-- December 28-30: Marlee Matlin ("Celebrity Apprentice") (Jack Jason)


----------



## PNO4TE

Tia - we saw Whoopi two years ago and she was phenomenal!


----------



## Disney Yooper

tmfranlk said:


> Excited to see the candlelight narrators! I think my tentative date has us with Whoopi Goldberg but I may do Michael W Smith. Anyone seen any of these?
> 
> The schedule of those who will appear as narrators for performances of Epcot's 2011 Candlelight Processional, the annual retelling of the story of Christmas that features a mass choir and a full orchestra (subject to change):
> 
> -- November 25-27: Mira Sorvino ("Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion")
> -- November 28December 1: Michael W. Smith (Christian singer)
> -- December 2-3: Whoopi Goldberg ("The View")
> -- December 4 6: TBD
> -- December 7-9: Isabella Rossellini ("Alias")
> -- December 10-12: Neil Patrick Harris ("How I Met Your Mother")
> -- December 13-15 : TBD
> -- December 16-18 : TBD
> -- December 19-21: Trace Adkins (country singer)
> -- December 22-24: Susan Lucci ("All My Children")
> -- December 2527: Blair Underwood ("The Event")
> -- December 28-30: Marlee Matlin ("Celebrity Apprentice") (Jack Jason)



So we can choose from Isabella Rossellini, Neil Patrick Harris or TBD.  Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Tammi67

I've seen Neil Patrick Harris and Trace Adkins.  Both outstanding.

It seems that Stephanie's favorite is TBD.


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - I thought she might be good! She's scheduled for the day I had planned to do it, but I'd like to see Michael W Smith as well for the high school memories of it all. I think I'll stick with Whoopi though since it works best in my schedule.

Vicki - I was wishing for Neil Patrick Harris! I'd love to see him and Marlee Matlin.


----------



## tmfranlk

Guess things were going to well. I had to be knocked back a step or two. Looks like Terra has chicken pox despite her vaccine and booster. She showed me a bunch of "bites" around her panty line Sun night and I didn't think much of it because she'd been outside a lot over our trip. Today she was getting her swimsuit on and I noticed those looking "worse" and more up her body, in her armpits, etc. Kristi and Phil both looked and immediately said chicken pox. So we hit the Walgreens clinic (and forgot my wallet so the nurse called us in quickly to just look and tell me instead of my going home to get it so I could pay so I guess there was a plus side) and they confirmed. Not looking forward to the possibility that she just plain doesn't have immunity like my mom's friend who's had chicken pox something like 12 times.

They aren't too worried about Deva getting it because of my immunity, but it's possible so hopefully we avoid that. The worst part is that Terra is supposed to do her Zookeeper for a Day program on Saturday. Now I've got to call and reschedule it and then break the news to her. Hopefully they'll have something open soon so that she can't get in since she's been looking forward to it since February.


----------



## tinker1bell

I am in love with just the most beautiful granddaughter.

Guenna only have to push for 50 minutes.  Born at 2:53PM.  19 and 3/4 inches, 7lbs 11inches


----------



## babytrees

tinker1bell said:


> I am in love with just the most beautiful granddaughter.
> 
> Guenna only have to push for 50 minutes.  Born at 2:53PM.  19 and 3/4 inches, 7lbs 11inches



beautiful!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Congratulations Terri, she's just beautiful


----------



## PNO4TE

Tia - I hope Terra gets to feeling better and her Zookeeper event can be easily rescheduled.  for her!

Terry - She is just about as perfect as they come, isn't she??


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
Congratulations!!!  She looks perfect!!


----------



## mommykds

Tia,
Hope Terra's feeling better.  Not fair she had 2 shots & still got chicken pox. 

We saw Whoopi Goldberg the same night as Elin, & she was great.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks everyone! Phil seems to think maybe the vaccine just doesn't work for her and thus she'll have immunity now. I still think she had a small breakthrough case a year or two ago so am worried that it might be a recurring thing. 


Terry - She is beautiful! Congrats to you all. I hope Guenna is feeling good today.

Good morning, DDA!

I'm off to the surgeon in a little bit so that he can hopefully tell me either a) I'm not going to need surgery at all or, at the very least, b) that any surgery needed can wait until Deva's a little older.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Congrats, Terry!  Your little  is beautiful!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> I am in love with just the most beautiful granddaughter.
> 
> Guenna only have to push for 50 minutes.  Born at 2:53PM.  19 and 3/4 inches, 7lbs 11inches



She is amazing, beautiful and finally here !!!  I'm so happy for you and your family.  I know that Guenna went through so much to have her.


----------



## PNO4TE

Just got to spend a lovely evening with Tammi!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Dad comes back friom Ukraine tonight so I've got to finish some cleanup this morning. then this afternoon a group of people I graduated elementary school within getting together for a little reunion. Should be lots of fun! Tonight I
 Making a little "Disney World" party for Terra. Gonna make some fun foods, creates few "rides" and watch our fireworks and parade DVDs. Just something a little fun to makeup for missing her big zoo day today. Hopefully I can pull it off easily enough.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

_(How sad to meet myself here 24 hours later)_


----------



## Tammi67

​


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Tia - I hope the chicken pox aren't bothering Terra too badly.

Terry - congratulations. She is beautiful.

Bernadette - I finally broke down and got myself a new camera...the Nikon D3100.  I just wish I would have done it a month ago so I would have had it for Alyssa's dance recital.  Can't wait to play with it!

The kids are home from a week in Maine with their dad.  They had a good time, went on a whale watching cruise, played with lobsters, swam, etc, but I got the biggest hugs from Alyssa last night.  She told me she never wanted to leave me for that long again!


----------



## tmfranlk

Tammi -glad the kids had a god time, but even happier that they're home! Have fun with your new toy!

Debbie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you have a most wonderful day. 

Terra is doing great! Completely inbothered by anything since one itch on Wed and one on Thurs. She's at least 90% clear now so should be free and clear in another day or so. 

I got to spend half the weekend in the midst of a particularly painful diverticulitis attack. Two days after a practically useless trip to the surgeon it flared up with a vengeance. Guess I'll be going to see someone again today.


----------



## MrsHeg

Tammi67 said:


> ​





tmfranlk said:


> Tammi -glad the kids had a god time, but even happier that they're home! Have fun with your new toy!
> 
> Debbie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you have a most wonderful day.
> 
> Terra is doing great! Completely inbothered by anything since one itch on Wed and one on Thurs. She's at least 90% clear now so should be free and clear in another day or so.
> 
> I got to spend half the weekend in the midst of a particularly painful diverticulitis attack. Two days after a practically useless trip to the surgeon it flared up with a vengeance. Guess I'll be going to see someone again today.



Thank you,

I hope you feel better soon Tia


----------



## my3princes

Debbie





Tammi I'm glad the kiddos are home.  It sounds like a wonderful reunion

Tia I hope you are feeling better soon.


We had a really nice day at Six Flags yesterday.  The weather was beautiful and the kids were so well behaved.

I got home this afternoon to find Hunter with and ear ache.  I was able to get him an appointment tonight, hopefully we can get him on meds quickly as we're camping this weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

I am glad that kids are home safe and sound, Tammi!  

Tia - feel better soon   I am glad Terra is doing fine!

Deb - I hope Hunter's ear ache is better today.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Doctor put me on another antibiotic and I'm about 90% better. Had a little more issue yesterday and otherwise and just sore. Hopefully this round of meds will kick it. 


Question on a travel scheduling plan - 
I had our schedule set up to go to Epcot on the Friday of our trip. We'll have already done a full park day there and maybe a shorter morning as well earlier in the week. I just got around to reading the TGM recommendations and he's made that day red/red day. I had figured it to be maybe a yellow/yellow, but know why he did it - EMH night, plus no Wishes, MSEP or Fantasmic (forgot to consider that last piece). 

My plan for the day would be maybe rope drop if Terra wants to do Soarin again. Otherwise, just a few rides, Epcot storytellers, Candlelight dinner package and probably some Epcot resort decorations. I can't quite figure out how to switch things around to fit CP with the limited opportunities for MVMCP, fantasmic AND Wishes/MSEP. Makes for tough scheduling even on a long trip. Think I should work even harder to reschedule? Or can it be manageable with low expectations?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning DDA! I am back from vacation and moved into y house the next day! talk about crazy! 
I just caught up on everyone's posts....ill be back a lot more now!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Debbie-belated birthday wishes!

Terry-Congratulations!!! She's beautiful!  Have any more photos?

Elin-how nice that you got to spend time with Tammi

Tammi-congrats on the new camera.  Enjoy!  

Deb-I don't think I ever congratulated the boys for a great school year.  Hope Hunter is feeling better!

Jen-congrats on the house!  How exciting!  Any photos?

Tia-Poor Terra-glad to hear she's doing better.  Glad to hear the meds are making you feel better too.  For your trip I think I would go ahead and plan for Epcot for the Friday.   I think you can manage the day fine and it isn't your only day at Epcot.



My kids are finally done with school.  Emma had a 1/2 day yesterday.  Now we get to start with summer homework.  We got Lizzy's placement for English and Math for 7th grade and she was in the lower level for both.  I don't disagree with her English level but she's always been very strong in math-tested very high an any standardized test she's had and now that she has grades for the first time (in elementary it was just at/above/or below grade) she's an A/B math student.  We called to talk to the school about moving her to Algebra next year and they were pretty snitty about it but I think they will do it.  If she doesn't take Algebra next year it will lock her out of some math classes in high school.  So we are getting her tutoring this summer to be sure she's ready.  She wasn't happy about that but didn't complain too much about going for testing last week (she was testing too high on the 6th grade test so they switch to the 7th grade test) and she didn't complain about going for the first time yesterday.  This should also really help her confidence going into Algebra next year.  She's never struggled with any math at all so I think she's able to do it and even she wants to be in the Algebra class.  

I've also got to keep on top of Lizzy about her 2 book reports.  I have already told her they have to be done before our Disney trip or she'll spend the trip doing them in our room.  We come home about a week before school starts.

I booked flights for marathon weekend and a room at Pop.  Now I've just got to get training!!!

Work remains insane!


----------



## tmfranlk

When is anyone going in nov/Dec?


----------



## my3princes

I'm falling behind on the thread and with everything here.  We leave at 9 AM on Friday and I'm working from 4:30 AM-8:30 AM before we leave   I need to build up comp time before our August vacation.  I've got most of the food put into the camper, but no clothing at all.  I had planned to do that last night, but grocery shopping took more time than I had planned.  Tonight we split wood for a while then had cake and ice cream for my nephew's birthday.  I hope to get my butt in gear tomorrow night, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to watch Chris and Nick's Lacrosse.  These 10 hour days really eat into my free time as I head to bed early to be up early.  It won't be so hard once we are actually home on a Friday.

Hunter's ear is starting to feel a bit better so hopefully he'll be okay for the weekend away.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!  I'm still around, but I've been busy working on some name designs that I promised a couple of people.  I don't know why each one takes so long, but I hope that I don't get many more requests.  A couple people requested about a dozen names each and so far none are duplicates.  Once I get done with a name or two a day, my computer time is mostly gone.

I have been reading along, though, and thinking of all of you!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening-ish, DDA! Happy 3-day weekend (for those who get and need it! ;-) ). 

Same old, same old here. Went to Erin's house for her fireworks BBQ last night and now waiting for Terra to finish drawing and "animal alphabet" so that we can go to Cici's for dinner. Tomorrow is hopefully a big bunch of nothing. Sunday is her zookeeper for a day. I'm really banking on that promise of 10 degrees cooler though even 89 is going to be hot. Guess maybe Deva and I will spend more time inside than just wandering the zoo as much. Or maybe go across to the art or history museums?


----------



## my3princes

Hi all

I'm sitting by the campfire catching up using my Droid.  I worked from 4 am- 8:30 am then we headed out.  I'm starting to build comp time for our August vacation.  The VA was under lock down today as there had been some serious threats made.  Fed state and local law enforcement were involved.  I was glad to be leaving befor most people's days began.  We had planned to go to Santa's Village, but a few showers kept us at the campground.  Not sure if we'll find time later this weekend or not


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> Hi all
> I'm sitting by the campfire catching up using my Droid.



Sounds ideal to me!


----------



## tinker1bell

For those on facebook, there are a few more pics


----------



## Tammi67

tinker1bell said:


>


Oh Terry....this one is precious!  What a perfect picture.  And a perfect baby!  She is just beautiful.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-sounds like you're having a great time camping-hope Hunter is all better now

Beth-good luck with your designs.  I have to wonder if folks understand how long it takes.




tinker1bell said:


> For those on facebook, there are a few more pics


She's so beautiful!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

In May I went to Disney with Dorinda and Kathie.  Kathie lives alone in a townhouse.  Wednesday night she fell off the ladder to her attick and broke her tibia plataue.  She was able to crawl to her phone and call 911.  They transfered her to a local hospital but that hospital basically had her in the hall of the ER all night long-they didn't even really give her any pain medicine til a ortho doc came in in the morning.  They transfered to a Boston hospital Thursday and yesterday morning they operated on her and put in a metal plate and screwed her tibia back together.  They said she'll be non weight bearing for 3 months.  Not sure how's she's going to do that.  Not sure when they will release her.  Her Mom (in her 80s) is coming up from CT but not sure how Kathie will get home/into the house/ect...  She says she can just live on her living room couch (not sleep sofa) but she only has a 1/2 bath on that floor.

I went to see her last night with Dorinda.  She was in good spirits and looked good considering all she's been through.  Another friend is going in today.  I told her I would bring her the Sunday times if she's still there tomorrow.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


>



This is just precious!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette - How scary for Kathie!  I hope she is able to manage on her own.  It is something I have a new appreciation for and greatly fear!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> Good evening-ish, DDA! Happy 3-day weekend (for those who get and need it! ;-) ).
> 
> Same old, same old here. Went to Erin's house for her fireworks BBQ last night and now waiting for Terra to finish drawing and "animal alphabet" so that we can go to Cici's for dinner. Tomorrow is hopefully a big bunch of nothing. Sunday is her zookeeper for a day. I'm really banking on that promise of 10 degrees cooler though even 89 is going to be hot. Guess maybe Deva and I will spend more time inside than just wandering the zoo as much. Or maybe go across to the art or history museums?



Have a great weekend!  That zookeeper for a day program sounds terrific, and I hope that Terra has a great time.



my3princes said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm sitting by the campfire catching up using my Droid.  I worked from 4 am- 8:30 am then we headed out.  I'm starting to build comp time for our August vacation.  The VA was under lock down today as there had been some serious threats made.  Fed state and local law enforcement were involved.  I was glad to be leaving befor most people's days began.  We had planned to go to Santa's Village, but a few showers kept us at the campground.  Not sure if we'll find time later this weekend or not



I hope that you have a relaxing weekend!




lovesdumbo said:


> Beth-good luck with your designs.  I have to wonder if folks understand how long it takes.



I have to suspect that they don't.  I guess I could do it more quickly, but I want them to look just right.  More requests are coming in.  I may need to just say that I can't keep doing them.  I remember now why I stopped.

I hope that your friend heals quickly and is able to manage.  That is very scary!  I am glad that she was able to get to a phone.

Terry, you have a beautiful granddaughter, and those photos are wonderful!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> This is just precious!!



Agreed--adorable!

Everything is going okay here--went to Atlantic City last night for a bachelorette party...Today is my brother's going away party, so its going to be interesting im sure...
Tomorrow, im hoping to sleep and catch up!


----------



## bethbuchall

Laura received notice of her new roommate yesterday, and they started texting a bit.  She found out that she is a smoker.  We are not ones to vilify smokers, but she doesn't really want to live with one.  There is no smoking in the dorm rooms, but we are worried that the smell will follow her back in.  The guys that did our bathrooms smoked (though never in our house), and the smell lingered for days.  The roommate said that she wants to cut down or quit before college, but also added that she has been smoking for 4 years.  Laura was thinking of calling to ask about a switch, but there is the possibility that the new person would have just lied on the housing form and is also a smoker.  This new roommate is also quite the partier and was out drinking on her boyfriend's boat last night, but that is something that she knows she may just have to live with and work out.  The smell of the smoke on the other hand...

What do you think?  Should she go in with a positive attitude and hope for the best or call someone's attention to the fact that she'd rather not live with someone who smokes?  Again, it's not that we think that smokers are bad, but there are odors that she is sensitive to that could come into play if she has to live in the same room.


----------



## tmfranlk

tinker1bell said:


> For those on facebook, there are a few more pics



So sweet!



lovesdumbo said:


> In May I went to Disney with Dorinda and Kathie.  Kathie lives alone in a townhouse.  Wednesday night she fell off the ladder to her attick and broke her tibia plataue.  She was able to crawl to her phone and call 911.  They transfered her to a local hospital but that hospital basically had her in the hall of the ER all night long-they didn't even really give her any pain medicine til a ortho doc came in in the morning.  They transfered to a Boston hospital Thursday and yesterday morning they operated on her and put in a metal plate and screwed her tibia back together.  They said she'll be non weight bearing for 3 months.  Not sure how's she's going to do that.  Not sure when they will release her.  Her Mom (in her 80s) is coming up from CT but not sure how Kathie will get home/into the house/ect...  She says she can just live on her living room couch (not sleep sofa) but she only has a 1/2 bath on that floor.
> 
> I went to see her last night with Dorinda.  She was in good spirits and looked good considering all she's been through.  Another friend is going in today.  I told her I would bring her the Sunday times if she's still there tomorrow.



How scary! I hope she's able to transition home okay.



bethbuchall said:


> Have a great weekend!  That zookeeper for a day program sounds terrific, and I hope that Terra has a great time.



I think she'll have a great time! It's just her, one other kid and a zookeeper for the whole day. They help take care of some of the habitats, attend a staff meeting, watch them prepare food for the animals, have lunch with their zookeeper in the main cafe and then get to be the animal presenter of one of the small mammals in the children's zoo showing the animal off to zoo visitors. I'm going to see when that part starts so I can make sure to be there to see it. She'll get an official zoo name tag and wear a zookeeper uniform too.



Blueeyes101817 said:


> Agreed--adorable!
> 
> Everything is going okay here--went to Atlantic City last night for a bachelorette party...Today is my brother's going away party, so its going to be interesting im sure...
> Tomorrow, im hoping to sleep and catch up!



Good luck to your bother on the big move (and to you too!).



bethbuchall said:


> Laura received notice of her new roommate yesterday, and they started texting a bit.  She found out that she is a smoker.  We are not ones to vilify smokers, but she doesn't really want to live with one.  There is no smoking in the dorm rooms, but we are worried that the smell will follow her back in.  The guys that did our bathrooms smoked (though never in our house), and the smell lingered for days.  The roommate said that she wants to cut down or quit before college, but also added that she has been smoking for 4 years.  Laura was thinking of calling to ask about a switch, but there is the possibility that the new person would have just lied on the housing form and is also a smoker.  This new roommate is also quite the partier and was out drinking on her boyfriend's boat last night, but that is something that she knows she may just have to live with and work out.  The smell of the smoke on the other hand...
> 
> What do you think?  Should she go in with a positive attitude and hope for the best or call someone's attention to the fact that she'd rather not live with someone who smokes?  Again, it's not that we think that smokers are bad, but there are odors that she is sensitive to that could come into play if she has to live in the same room.



I think I'd go ahead and call the school to at least check on the options. I would have a very hard time living with smoke smell too. If it's a sensitivity that could have adverse affects for her health (for me it could be headache inducing) then I'd definitely call. Better to at least try then go in knowing it will be a problem. Good luck!


----------



## tinker1bell

bethbuchall said:


> Laura received notice of her new roommate yesterday, and they started texting a bit.  She found out that she is a smoker.  We are not ones to vilify smokers, but she doesn't really want to live with one.  There is no smoking in the dorm rooms, but we are worried that the smell will follow her back in.  The guys that did our bathrooms smoked (though never in our house), and the smell lingered for days.  The roommate said that she wants to cut down or quit before college, but also added that she has been smoking for 4 years.  Laura was thinking of calling to ask about a switch, but there is the possibility that the new person would have just lied on the housing form and is also a smoker.  This new roommate is also quite the partier and was out drinking on her boyfriend's boat last night, but that is something that she knows she may just have to live with and work out.  The smell of the smoke on the other hand...
> 
> What do you think?  Should she go in with a positive attitude and hope for the best or call someone's attention to the fact that she'd rather not live with someone who smokes?  Again, it's not that we think that smokers are bad, but there are odors that she is sensitive to that could come into play if she has to live in the same room.




That is a hard decision to make but also a lot harder to room with someone who smokes.  Hal smokes cigars outside and when he comes in, if he starts to talk to me I start to get a headache from the smell.  If he goes right into his office, then I am okay.  Also the time of year plays a big part in it too.  Cold seems to keep the smell longer in my opinion.   Since most places are non smoking, the only way the roommate will smell of it is when she comes in from the outside.    
If Laura wants to make a change, it would be better if she makes it now because trying to change later will be really a lot harder.
Also when someone is trying to stop smoking, that is very hard to do and may take a long time.


----------



## babytrees

lovesdumbo said:


> In May I went to Disney with Dorinda and Kathie.  Kathie lives alone in a townhouse.  Wednesday night she fell off the ladder to her attick and broke her tibia plataue.  She was able to crawl to her phone and call 911.  They transfered her to a local hospital but that hospital basically had her in the hall of the ER all night long-they didn't even really give her any pain medicine til a ortho doc came in in the morning.  They transfered to a Boston hospital Thursday and yesterday morning they operated on her and put in a metal plate and screwed her tibia back together.  They said she'll be non weight bearing for 3 months.  Not sure how's she's going to do that.  Not sure when they will release her.  Her Mom (in her 80s) is coming up from CT but not sure how Kathie will get home/into the house/ect...  She says she can just live on her living room couch (not sleep sofa) but she only has a 1/2 bath on that floor.
> 
> I went to see her last night with Dorinda.  She was in good spirits and looked good considering all she's been through.  Another friend is going in today.  I told her I would bring her the Sunday times if she's still there tomorrow.



I know the feeling of no weight bearing for so long...hopefully she gets it figured out. I did a lot scootching on my butt and using a wheeling office chair. 



bethbuchall said:


> Laura received notice of her new roommate yesterday, and they started texting a bit.  She found out that she is a smoker.  We are not ones to vilify smokers, but she doesn't really want to live with one.  There is no smoking in the dorm rooms, but we are worried that the smell will follow her back in.  The guys that did our bathrooms smoked (though never in our house), and the smell lingered for days.  The roommate said that she wants to cut down or quit before college, but also added that she has been smoking for 4 years.  Laura was thinking of calling to ask about a switch, but there is the possibility that the new person would have just lied on the housing form and is also a smoker.  This new roommate is also quite the partier and was out drinking on her boyfriend's boat last night, but that is something that she knows she may just have to live with and work out.  The smell of the smoke on the other hand...
> 
> What do you think?  Should she go in with a positive attitude and hope for the best or call someone's attention to the fact that she'd rather not live with someone who smokes?  Again, it's not that we think that smokers are bad, but there are odors that she is sensitive to that could come into play if she has to live in the same room.



I actually have to have somebody else defect out items that come from a smoking home...and I can smell when a guest service person has been on a smoking break. So I know I am super sensitive to smoke but it's probably best to ask for a new roommate now instead of risking her health.


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth - Have Laura call the school.  The roommate must have lied on her form because colleges do not put non-smokers and smokers together.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Happy Independence Day, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

I'll be on my way back to VA today, without the kiddos. 

Bernadette - I was going to post what Elin did.  I can't believe that a college doesn't screen for that.  If Laura doesn't want to be with a smoker, don't just "try to stick it out".  With all the transitions that go on Freshman year, if you can alleviate issues, do it now.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Beth - Have Laura call the school.  The roommate must have lied on her form because colleges do not put non-smokers and smokers together.



I think that she must have lied, too.  Laura sent a message to the person in charge of putting the roommates together and received a reply that there was no way to change it now.  The dorms are filled.  The housing rep told Laura that the roommate could not smoke in the room or within 25 feet of the building and that they should discuss it.  I'm not exactly sure what there is to discuss.  You can't tell someone that they can't smoke outside and then come back to the room.  Laura is deciding whether to call on Tuesday or not.  She is a little worried that they could put her in with someone else who lied and not find out until they are already there.  Laura also feels that maybe it would be helpful to the new roommate's efforts to stop smoking if she lives with a nonsmoker instead of a smoker.  I guess I've said my piece and I need to leave it to her now.  I'll support her if she asks for it, but otherwise I'll stay out of it.

Thanks everyone who replied for at least letting me know that I wasn't crazy to be upset about this.


----------



## Glynis

Hi everyone!  I'm back.  Well, I've been back for a few days, but things here are not so good.  Our A/C broke, and our house has been horribly hot.  We can't get a repairman out until Wednesday afternoon, so I've been trying to find things to do outside the house.

The documentary is done, and delivered.  By all accounts, the screening of it went over very well.  Hooray!!!

Terry - Miss Vivian is absolutely beautiful!!!  Love the Special Delivery picture!

Beth - I would definitely call.  At least find out what options there are.

I'm now going to go in search of a diet Coke to try to get rid of this heat headache.


----------



## my3princes

Terry.  Vivian is absolutely precious
Bernadette. Sorry to hear about your friend.  It sounds like she's got some rough months ahead

Beth. It is unlikely that the. Roommate will quit smoking especially with the stress of college.  If shee is already a partier then the drinking and smoking are likely to get worse and other drugs may enter the picture.  Working in a bar I see and hear a lot.

I totally remember why I quit designing too.  It's a labor of love

Tia. I hope Terra has fun

Tammy. I'm sure you'll miss the kiddos


----------



## my3princes

Hunter is feeling better

We head home tomorrow.  Its been a nice trip though it rained today. Chris and I took Colby to Santa's Village yesterday afternoon and finished up today.  It is such a nice little amusement park.  Very clean and well taken care of.  They do a nice job adding attractions and changing shows too.  Food is reasonable.  Great place to bring the 10 and under crowd.


----------



## Tammi67

I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## MrsHeg

Happy 4th Everyone!

Off to work for me


----------



## tmfranlk

Beth - Good luck to Laura as she figures it out.

Tammi - I must have missed where your kids were now. Are they staying with your parents for a little bit?

Glynis - Good luck with the a/c! We were without for a couple of days in June before Dad tried hosing off the unit and thankfully that worked. I know so many who have had a/c problems this year.

Deb - Glad Hunter is doing better and you've had a nice trip. Santa's Village sounds fun.

Terra has a WONDERFUL time yesterday!! The girl she was paired with was pretty much the same age as her. The other two were boys about the same age as each other (maybe 11 or 12) so it made for natural pairings. It was quite a full and fun day! They:
- got an official zoo name tag to keep and got to wear a zookeeper shirt for the day
- attended a staff meeting and met a bunch of other Children's Zoo keepers
- helped prepare breakfast for several different animals in the Children's Zoo
- took the otters their food and watched them eat, then hid the leftovers around the exhibit for the otters to find and eat later
- cleaned the goat barn and saw the two brand new baby goats that even most zoo volunteers haven't seen yet
- rode the carousel
- ate lunch with several zookeepers at one of the zoo cafes
- visited the stingray/shark exhibit to pet them
- cleaned the otter exhibit
- saw most of the Children's Zoo animals from behind the scenes
- learned how to hold and present a ball python and a screech owl
- presented each of those animals to the Children's Zoo visitors

Terra says it was one of her best days ever! She was practically bouncing from the time we got to the zoo until hours after we got home. It was the perfect birthday present and I'm so happy Phil's parents sent her the money for it. She had a disposable camera with her so I can't wait to see the pictures she took as well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tia-what a perfect day for Terra!  Emma would love that.  

Glynis-hope you get your AC back soon.

Beth-hope all works out for Laura.

Deb-glad Hunter is feeling better.




So I brought Kathie home today.  She's doing very well considering.  She say's she not in too much pain.  She made it up her stairs with minimal difficulty so now she can stay there until she needs to go to the doctor to get the stiches/staples out at 2 weeks.  The visiting nurses will come change the bandages tomorrow.  I'll stay with her until her Mom gets here-I think tomorrow.  I think she's sleeping now.  I'm using her Mac.  She has this cool office set up in the closet of her guest room.


----------



## babytrees

If you all could keep a couple of my co-workers in your prayers. Patricia's grandfather committed suicide by jumping into the Patapsco river friday night. Ambyr was beaten to within an inch of her life by her boyfriend on Saturday. She will be in the hospital at least a month. Such tragedy.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

babytrees said:


> If you all could keep a couple of my co-workers in your prayers. Patricia's grandfather committed suicide by jumping into the Patapsco river friday night. Ambyr was beaten to within an inch of her life by her boyfriend on Saturday. She will be in the hospital at least a month. Such tragedy.



Oh how horrible.


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Tia-what a perfect day for Terra!  Emma would love that.
> 
> Glynis-hope you get your AC back soon.
> 
> Beth-hope all works out for Laura.
> 
> Deb-glad Hunter is feeling better.



Perfect "quotable" post, Bernadette.  Thanks!  I am glad you were able to get Kathie home... hopefully things will go very smoothly for her!



babytrees said:


> If you all could keep a couple of my co-workers in your prayers. Patricia's grandfather committed suicide by jumping into the Patapsco river friday night. Ambyr was beaten to within an inch of her life by her boyfriend on Saturday. She will be in the hospital at least a month. Such tragedy.



What a sad few days for your friends and co-workers (and therefore you too, Theresa).


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

babytrees said:


> If you all could keep a couple of my co-workers in your prayers. Patricia's grandfather committed suicide by jumping into the Patapsco river friday night. Ambyr was beaten to within an inch of her life by her boyfriend on Saturday. She will be in the hospital at least a month. Such tragedy.



Oh wow, what a sad time for her. They will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

We had an enjoyable quiet day for the 4th. I did a little grocery shopping in the morning, hung out on DIS most of the midday, went to the book store for a little while until time to get Rachel from work and then came home to Mom grilling steak and chicken. About that same time Kristi and the kids came over to swim so Terra swam and ate later. We went to watch fireworks from an area parking lot so didn't have to brave the crowds, traffic, etc. It was fun with all of us, Kristi's family, our neighbors that I babysit for and friends of Kristi's. 

This week will be nuts, okay not really the week, just the weekend. We're going to see Little Mermaid at the outdoor ampitheater on Wed and then Friday about 1 my van is leaving with me, Terra, Deva, Rachel, Chase and Connor for Oklahoma. I think Erin is leaving much earlier and the others will leave about 9pm after Dad works and Kassie finishes her last softball game of the season. My cousin is getting married on Saturday so we'll be busy with that then, have breakfast with other family on Sunday and hit the road for home. I'm hoping for the best with the wedding as the ceremony doesn't start until 7pm with the reception, etc to follow. Hopefully it's not all too overwhelming for Deva at that hour since it's 45 minutes back to my grandma's house and I'll have several people riding with me.


----------



## my3princes

babytrees said:


> If you all could keep a couple of my co-workers in your prayers. Patricia's grandfather committed suicide by jumping into the Patapsco river friday night. Ambyr was beaten to within an inch of her life by her boyfriend on Saturday. She will be in the hospital at least a month. Such tragedy.



How devastating   I hope things improve greatly for all of those in your life


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Tammi67

Hello!


----------



## Glynis

babytrees said:


> If you all could keep a couple of my co-workers in your prayers. Patricia's grandfather committed suicide by jumping into the Patapsco river friday night. Ambyr was beaten to within an inch of her life by her boyfriend on Saturday. She will be in the hospital at least a month. Such tragedy.



Oh, Theresa!  That's awful!  Even just one of those items would be awful, but for both of them, I can't imagine!  Prayers said!


----------



## Glynis

I'm happy to report that I now have a working air conditioner!!!  It was a relatively easy fix, too.  That made it even better.  Of course, he did say we'd need to replace our furnace in a couple of years.  Guess we'll start budgeting!

Our fourth of July was pretty fun!  We spent most of it with my sister, getting t-shirts ready to tie dye for our Disneyland trip next month!  We are doing 14 shirts, one for each grandchild, and we'll have a picture taken of all of them for Grandpa's Christmas present while we're there.

My niece also designed a t-shirt for the whole group to wear on our first day.  It's really cute.  I'm sending the design to a t-shirt printing place and we'll see how they turn out.


----------



## Disney Yooper

tmfranlk said:


> When is anyone going in nov/Dec?



Chuck & I will be at Treehouse Villas December 6-16.  So excited about it.


----------



## ReAnSt

Glynis said:


> I'm happy to report that I now have a working air conditioner!!!  It was a relatively easy fix, too.  That made it even better.  Of course, he did say we'd need to replace our furnace in a couple of years.  Guess we'll start budgeting!
> 
> Our fourth of July was pretty fun!  We spent most of it with my sister, getting t-shirts ready to tie dye for our Disneyland trip next month!  We are doing 14 shirts, one for each grandchild, and we'll have a picture taken of all of them for Grandpa's Christmas present while we're there.
> 
> My niece also designed a t-shirt for the whole group to wear on our first day.  It's really cute.  I'm sending the design to a t-shirt printing place and we'll see how they turn out.



When is your trip to DL?

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Just a quick pop in before I head off to work.  These 10 hour days don't leave me a lot of time to DIS anymore   Things are going fine here, just busy.  I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Glynis - yay for a fixed a/c!  I would have been miserable without it.

Tia - Terra's zookeeper thingy sounded amazing!  I'm glad she didn't have to wait long to get rescheduled.

I get the kids back today!  Just in time for them to go to their dad's for the weekend.  But they had a really fun time staying at Grandma and Pap-Pap's house.  My mom took them to their pool, which is really nicer than ours here.  They went to Kennywood one day, fireworks for the 4th, the movies, fishing A LOT, they even built a fort in the tree.  It was good for them.  ALL of them.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!
Everything is going okay here. Im puppy searching! Hopefully I will have one within the next couple weeks. Im going out in a few hours to look at a couple different ones! 

Joe is leaving in 6 days-I cant believe it. Were getting packed and ready..we will drive down and leave him and then Ill fly back

The house is great--Im loving it!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Sounds like things are going pretty well for you all.  That makes me happy!


----------



## Glynis

ReAnSt said:


> When is your trip to DL?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well



July 31-August 5.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Tammi - glad the kids had a great time! 

Vicki - we'll miss you by a couple of days.  Are you going to try and do any of the  Allears events?

Glynis - glad the ac is fixed! Have a great trip!!!

Jen - good luck puppy-looking. Safe travels on Joe's move.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis and anyone else that might want to meet up at DL next summer... It looks like we'll be going to Disneyland Around August 14th 2012 on our way home from Hawaii.  We can't quite nail down the dates yet as we can't book Aulani or DL DVC until 7 months out.  I do know that our Hawaiian cruise ends on Aug 11.


----------



## ReAnSt

Glynis said:


> July 31-August 5.  We are so excited!!!



I was hoping I would get to meet you but I am not there till the 18th for the Expo.  Have a great trip.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## tinker1bell

Morning DDA!!!    Just talked to my youngest son and he was watching the Shuttle launch.  I remember seeing the first night shot back in 1972 and thinking that was just the most awesome thing I have ever witnessed.  Howie was over a year old and he slept thru the whole thing!!

Hal has an interview on Tuesday !!!


----------



## bethbuchall

tinker1bell said:


> Morning DDA!!!    Just talked to my youngest son and he was watching the Shuttle launch.  I remember seeing the first night shot back in 1972 and thinking that was just the most awesome thing I have ever witnessed.  Howie was over a year old and he slept thru the whole thing!!
> 
> Hal has an interview on Tuesday !!!



Yay for Hal's interview!  And lots of  that it's a great match!

The uncle of one of my preschoolers is the pilot of the shuttle, and the family went down for the launch.  It is so exciting, and I am glad that they had a clear window and a successful launch today.

I remember one of the Apollo missions launched on my 5th birthday, and I can remember being in kindergarten and huddling around a small tv in school to watch another launch.  TV in school was a huge deal at that time.  (I know I'm dating myself.)


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Glynis and anyone else that might want to meet up at DL next summer... It looks like we'll be going to Disneyland Around August 14th 2012 on our way home from Hawaii.  We can't quite nail down the dates yet as we can't book Aulani or DL DVC until 7 months out.  I do know that our Hawaiian cruise ends on Aug 11.



I will keep that date in mind!  I think Alan is going to owe me a solo trip to DL around then.


----------



## Glynis

ReAnSt said:


> I was hoping I would get to meet you but I am not there till the 18th for the Expo.  Have a great trip.



Bummer!!!  Oh well, I'll just get Disneyland warmed up for you!


----------



## Glynis

Terry - Hooray for the interview!!!  I'll keep everything crossed and say a few prayers, too!!!

Did I mention on this list that Alan applied to the university to get his Master's degree?  Well, we didn't hear, and we didn't hear, so we figured that it was a no.  However, last week he received word that he has been chosen for one of 4 spots in the Master's program.  He's really excited!  I am too, but I'm also kind of jealous.  I wish it was me!!!  Anyway, he'll continue to work full time, and take classes around his work schedule.  The upshot is that we won't be seeing him a lot for the next 3-4 years while he finishes up his classwork.  I figure, with all the time I'm going to be spending as a single parent, he'll owe me a trip to DL each year... solo!  Well, maybe I'd let him come along, but definitely no kids!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

What good news for both Alan and Hal!!


----------



## PNO4TE

I am very excited this morning.  Bob and I are planning a trip!  Not to WDW, but a small trip, nonetheless.  

i have to be in Boston in August on business for a couple of days.  Since Kathrin is there, as well as my brother and his family, I wanted Bob to be able to go too.  I talked to Bob's doctor and his rehab team and they said he could go!  So, our flights are booked!  Also have a rental car and the last two night's lodging taken care of thanks to my boss.  It is the first two days and night that I am excited about.  And this part of the trip is a surprise for Bob!

When we go to Boston we almost always stay in a wonderful B&B in Brookline to be close to Kathrin. However, they are booked for the night we needed so I decided to start looking at something a little different.  Since lots of restaurant hopping and general sightseeing will be out of the question I started thinking maybe we could salvage a semblance of our summer beach vacation.  There is a lovely place in Gloucester called the Bass Rocks Inn and they have been so helpful in making certain we can stay there comfortably, no matter what Bob needs at that point.  So, the plan is to leave the airport and drive to Gloucester and look at this for a couple of days (Kathrin and my brother can come visit us there!):


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> I am very excited this morning.  Bob and I are planning a trip!  Not to WDW, but a small trip, nonetheless.
> 
> i have to be in Boston in August on business for a couple of days.  Since Kathrin is there, as well as my brother and his family, I wanted Bob to be able to go too.  I talked to Bob's doctor and his rehab team and they said he could go!  So, our flights are booked!  Also have a rental car and the last two night's lodging taken care of thanks to my boss.  It is the first two days and night that I am excited about.  And this part of the trip is a surprise for Bob!
> 
> When we go to Boston we almost always stay in a wonderful B&B in Brookline to be close to Kathrin. However, they are booked for the night we needed so I decided to start looking at something a little different.  Since lots of restaurant hopping and general sightseeing will be out of the question I started thinking maybe we could salvage a semblance of our summer beach vacation.  There is a lovely place in Gloucester called the Bass Rocks Inn and they have been so helpful in making certain we can stay there comfortably, no matter what Bob needs at that point.  So, the plan is to leave the airport and drive to Gloucester and look at this for a couple of days (Kathrin and my brother can come visit us there!):



Oh, Elin!!!  That is wonderful!!!  This is a much needed vacation for you all!!!  I'm so thrilled for you.  It just looks beautiful!  I think I'm going to shed some happy tears!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Oh, Elin!!!  That is wonderful!!!  This is a much needed vacation for you all!!!  I'm so thrilled for you.  It just looks beautiful!  I think I'm going to shed some happy tears!



Wait till we make it happen, my friend!


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> Oh, Elin!!!  That is wonderful!!!  This is a much needed vacation for you all!!!  I'm so thrilled for you.  It just looks beautiful!  I think I'm going to shed some happy tears!



Elin-I got so excited to see the pictures and your explanation that I actually shed those happy tears!! What an absolute blessing to have the opportunity to vacation this year.


----------



## Tammi67

*ELIN*



​I'm so happy for your trip.  It sounds perfect and looks beautiful!​


----------



## MrsHeg

Happy Birthday Elin!

The Inn looks amazing, and how exciting that Bob is doing well enough to be able to make the trip!


----------



## MrsHeg

Thirteen days until "The Wedding", we've hit some bumps in the road, which I totally expected and I'm sure there will be more.

I recently celebrated my 50th birthday, it's hard to believe time has gone by so quickly.  My family did an excellent job making me feel loved, 
it started with the Keith Urban concert, he put on a great show. The next morning we headed out to Orange Beach, Al. and spent the weekend in a beautiful condo with our daughters, SIL's and grandchildren.  The day of my actual birthday my youngest and her fiance took me to Olive Garden for lunch and then DH and my DD's set up a surprise birthday hibachi dinner with 23 of our friends and family.  My oldest daughter gave me tickets to Wynona, where we met up with my brother in law and sister in law who took us to dinner before and drinks after, and finally our youngest and her fiance are sending us on a wishes cruise in November while we are in Disney. 

They've already told me that they won't be able to top this one next year


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Thirteen days until "The Wedding", we've hit some bumps in the road, which I totally expected and I'm sure there will be more.
> 
> I recently celebrated my 50th birthday, it's hard to believe time has gone by so quickly.  My family did an excellent job making me feel loved,
> it started with the Keith Urban concert, he put on a great show. The next morning we headed out to Orange Beach, Al. and spent the weekend in a beautiful condo with our daughters, SIL's and grandchildren.  The day of my actual birthday my youngest and her fiance took me to Olive Garden for lunch and then DH and my DD's set up a surprise birthday hibachi dinner with 23 of our friends and family.  My oldest daughter gave me tickets to Wynona, where we met up with my brother in law and sister in law who took us to dinner before and drinks after, and finally our youngest and her fiance are sending us on a wishes cruise in November while we are in Disney.
> 
> They've already told me that they won't be able to top this one next year



I neglected to say  on here but I read all about it on facebook.  Sounds like your whole family outdid themselves!

Sorry those proverbial bumps have cropped up in your wedding road plan.  Hope them smooth out very soon!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks for the excitement over our trip, my friends.  I booked the room at the Inn and we are set to go!  

And thanks for the birthday greetings.  Last fall the girls and I had made plans to be in Las Vegas right now, but life got in the way!  So, Kristin and Ashley have made my weekend just delightful.  We went out on the town on Friday night as well as a surprise day on the town yesterday.  I am tired!    They have something else planned for today here at home with Bob, but I hope it is a little less hectic.  Kathrin sent what we lovingly call "Stinky Cheese" at our house.  The package included four fabulous kinds of blue cheeses and two samples of cheese that I have never had.  Can't wait!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Sounds like we have two moms whose family knows how to treat them right!!  :  I'm glad you ladies have had wonderful birthdays!


----------



## babytrees

MrsHeg said:


> Thirteen days until "The Wedding", we've hit some bumps in the road, which I totally expected and I'm sure there will be more.
> 
> I recently celebrated my 50th birthday, it's hard to believe time has gone by so quickly.  My family did an excellent job making me feel loved,
> it started with the Keith Urban concert, he put on a great show. The next morning we headed out to Orange Beach, Al. and spent the weekend in a beautiful condo with our daughters, SIL's and grandchildren.  The day of my actual birthday my youngest and her fiance took me to Olive Garden for lunch and then DH and my DD's set up a surprise birthday hibachi dinner with 23 of our friends and family.  My oldest daughter gave me tickets to Wynona, where we met up with my brother in law and sister in law who took us to dinner before and drinks after, and finally our youngest and her fiance are sending us on a wishes cruise in November while we are in Disney.
> 
> They've already told me that they won't be able to top this one next year



That sounds like an awesome birthday celebration!!


----------



## my3princes

It's so nice to come onto our thread and read good news   It's been a long time since we've had post after post of good news.


Happy Birthday Elin


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, THERESA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tammi67




----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Low key day planned here.  Going to the pool with the kids this afternoon.  Maybe a trip to the grocery.  

Have a great day!


----------



## my3princes

Theresa


----------



## my3princes

Today was frustrating at work.  Just training issues, but I ended up with a bad headache which radiated into my back.  I'm thinking tension headache.

On the bright side I made some super yummy, moist raspberry/chocolate chip cookies.  Not good for the waist, but yummy for sure.


----------



## babytrees

my3princes said:


> Theresa



oh my gosh! I love the Flintstones!! My favorite place to visit in South Dakota is the Flintstone Park....until we went about 12 years ago my mom didn't remember going there when I was little.

Thank you all for the birthday wishes....wish I could get Jim to give up the ghost.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## MrsHeg

Happy Belated Birthday to Katie 

Happy Birthday Olivia


----------



## tmfranlk

Happy belated birthdays, ladies! Sounds like some good family times. 

Elin the trip sounds wonderful. 

Glynis the extension few years sound crazy, but congrats and good luck to Alan. 


We had a good trip to Oklahoma and my cousin's wedding was beautiful. Now we're looking forward to our big family camping trip the first weekend of August. I think we'll have all but a couple from my mom's family there. It should be a blast!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Just popping in to say hello and good morning.


----------



## my3princes

Another day another dollar.  10 hours at the VA and another 2 at the restaurant as they called yesterday and asked if I could cover tonight.  3 of us ended up pitching in for a few hours.  Of course it was busy, but I got home in time to do a few things around here and I'll hopefully get to bed soon.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

I am still doing laundry from our trip last week to NYC.  We had a great time but of course it went to fast.  The kids were thrilled as they had their cousins with them all week.  We also ate more good Italian food in a week than I did in a year living there!  

Errands today & the pool.  The kids want to rent all the Harry Potter movies too so that should be fun.  I have not finished all the books but my kids have. 

Have a great day!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Kind of quiet week around here. My now-3yo is with her grandparents for two weeks which automatically makes things easier plus Kristi and the kids are in CA for a month, with Rachel with themuntil Tuesday. 

Tonight we're going to the Muny to see The Little Mermaid. It's the same show hat was on Broadway, I think. I've heard it's good. Plus it stars our own Miss Ellie as purple guppy! Not sure I if I'll get a chance to see Paula or not, though. 

This weekend Terra and I were going to go to Six Flags with her free tickets but we're supposed to be back to near 100 temps. Guess I'd better double check the dates on the tickets. I don't want to mess up again this year.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA. 

Ended up taking the girls and my 1yo charge to Grant's Farm yesterday and we had a lot if fun! Then The Little Mermaid last night, which was so good!! Deva was so intrigued by the music and colors that it was 10 before she'd fall asleep. Terra loved it! She wanted to walk around during intermission but made me promise I'd make sure she was back before it started again so due wouldn't miss anything. I'm hoping this is a sign of the end of her fear of any movie or show that even _might_ have a scary part.


----------



## tmfranlk

So Terra and I were watching some of the recorded Travel channel shows the other day and a part about Animal Kingdom Lodge came on. Terra's eyes lit up and she said that she wished she could stay there sometime. Yay! Can't wait to surprise her!

Of course she also saw Pop pictures and wishes we were staying there instead. I'm hoping another general public code comes out so that we can maybe switch resorts. Guess I'd better figure out what she really wants.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  We certainly are!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!


----------



## MrsHeg

One week from today . . . .


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> One week from today . . . .



Wow! I feel like you just told us she was getting married!


----------



## MrsHeg

PNO4TE said:


> Wow! I feel like you just told us she was getting married!



I won't know what to do with myself after next weekend, we are doing most things ourselves and my house and shed are packed with wedding stuff, so much so that we've rented a moving truck to take it from here to the hall.  I hope things turn out the way we planned, I can't help but have second thoughts about all of our choices.

The good news is we've got the food taken care of, and the dress that didn't fit has been altered and fits perfectly now.

I have a meeting today with the cake decorator to take her the topper and pay the additional fee due to the fact that I decided we needed a bigger cake, it would have been enough cake but I felt it was too small for the backdrop and table.  I've got to stop thinking about things because it keeps costing me more money.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> I won't know what to do with myself after next weekend, we are doing most things ourselves and my house and shed are packed with wedding stuff, so much so that we've rented a moving truck to take it from here to the hall.  I hope things turn out the way we planned, I can't help but have second thoughts about all of our choices.
> 
> The good news is we've got the food taken care of, and the dress that didn't fit has been altered and fits perfectly now.
> 
> I have a meeting today with the cake decorator to take her the topper and pay the additional fee due to the fact that I decided we needed a bigger cake, it would have been enough cake but I felt it was too small for the backdrop and table.  I've got to stop thinking about things because it keeps costing me more money.



I cannot wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Debbie - maybe you could make "wedding planner" your second career.  I'm sure everything is going to be just beautiful.  Can't wait to see pictures!

The kids and I have had such a great weekend.  Too bad it has to end tomorrow.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We saw Harry Potter last night.  It was perfect. _(no spoilers from me...)_


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Debbie - maybe you could make "wedding planner" your second career.  I'm sure everything is going to be just beautiful.  Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> The kids and I have had such a great weekend.  Too bad it has to end tomorrow.



Glad you have had a good weekend.  The weather has been perfect!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Glad you have had a good weekend. *The weather has been perfect!*


 That's a huge part of what made it perfect.  It wasn't miserable being outside!


----------



## my3princes

Tia it's Disney so Terra will be thrilled no matter where you stay.  I'd probably do Pop just to save a few bucks 

Debbie I'm sure the wedding will be amazing.  Guest will only remember the whole picture so stop stressing over the little things.  With all the time, money and energy that you've put into this it just has to be perfect because your daughter surely has seen how much you love her 


Tammy, I agree that it was a wonderful weekend that went by way too fast.

We got home from the race at about 9 PM last night.  The weather was perfect, almost too perfect as it was super hot.  We had fun at all the sponsor booths and games, watched races on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  My driver won 2 of the 4 races that we watched   Chris' driver won one too   Nick had a good weekend with Papa, we won a few prizes including 2 $50 gift cards from AAA.   Overall a very  busy weekend.

Tonight I need to try to get everything washed and put away from this trip so we can pack for next weekend's camping trip.  Should be another busy week.


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - It sounds like you and your men had a great weekend too!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.   Happy Monday!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!   This weekend went by so quickly, and summer is flying by much too fast.

Debbie, the wedding is going to be so wonderful with all the planning and work that you have done.  I can't wait to see the pictures!

Deb, it sounds like you had a great weekend!

Elin, I'm glad that you liked Harry Potter.  The kids and I have a "date" tomorrow afternoon.  I can't wait.  The theater/restaurant/bar you went to looked like a lot of fun.

For as quickly as time is moving, I don't feel I have much to report.  I am enjoying the summer and having all the kids home.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  

Debbie - The wedding is going to be perfect!  You've worked so hard, just don't forget to enjoy the day!!

Tia - Sounds like you had fun at Little Mermaid.  Alan got to see it a couple of weeks ago, in Southern Utah, and really liked it, too.

Happy Belated Birthdays to Elin and Theresa.  I'm so sorry I missed them, but it sounds like (Jim aside) both of you had great days!  Debbie too!!!  Boy, have I missed a lot!  I like the way your kids think, Debbie!  You got deservedly spoiled!

Anne Marie - Glad you had a good time in NY!  Wish I could get back to visit!  Good luck with the HP marathon!  We did that last week, and all we did was watch movies, and drink homemade butterbeer.  Katie found a recipe online, and the kids liked it.  Way too sweet for me!

We saw Harry Potter on Saturday morning, and it was wonderful!  We loved it all, even the small changes that were made!

This week will be crazy hectic for me!  We are getting ready for 3 days of camping at a local lake next Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday, and then leaving for Disneyland on Friday!  I can't believe our trip is finally here!!!

Did I mention that my sister and I tie dyed 14 shirts for all the grandkids???  Well, we didn't have any blue mishaps (Kristine!), but it was a lot of fun!!  We did make a mistake on Timothy's shirt, so I have to redo that this week.


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> Tia it's Disney so Terra will be thrilled no matter where you stay.  I'd probably do Pop just to save a few bucks



We're at ASMovies most of the trip per her original request, but the video had her rethinking. We talked last night and she wants to keep Movies. The AKL is just the first two nights because renting those points from Stefanie's friend wasn't much more than the holiday weekend pricing at a value so I went for the extra bonus surprise.


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - can't wait to see pictures!! It's going to be great. 

Debbie - sounds like a fun weekend. good luck this week. 

Glynis - if I miss you, have a great trip!!


----------



## my3princes

Today was a long day, but at least the work portion is in the books.  I'm so tired, hopefully I'll catch up on sleep tonight.  Right now I need to get some housework done.  Full time Mom, Housekeeper and working doesn't seem to balance very well.


----------



## tmfranlk

It doesn't mix well here a lot of the time and I'm at home for work. Can't imagine how some if the rest of you do it somedays.


----------



## Tammi67

my3princes said:


> Today was a long day, but at least the work portion is in the books. I'm so tired, hopefully I'll catch up on sleep tonight. Right now I need to get some housework done. Full time Mom, Housekeeper and working doesn't seem to balance very well.


Tell me about it!  That's why the two small people in this house are expected to carry their own weight.  They make the mess, they straighten it up.  They are old enough that I'm no longer their maid/servant.  When I work I average about 5 hours of sleep a night.  You just get used to it.  My motto is "I don't have time to be tired."


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Tell me about it!  That's why the two small people in this house are expected to carry their own weight.  They make the mess, they straighten it up.  They are old enough that I'm no longer their maid/servant.  When I work I average about 5 hours of sleep a night.  You just get used to it.  My motto is "I don't have time to be tired."



My kids are home this summer so they are responsible for taking care of each other, making their lunches and keeping their rooms clean.  They've been helping dry laundry if I get it running in the morning.  They also have to mow the lawn.  I haven't found time to switch out Hunter or My winter/summer wardrobes yet.  That means we have totes in our rooms with our summer stuff which makes things look more messy.  We've been gone pretty much every weekend for weeks so nothing extra is getting done.  Oh well, I'm going to live life to it's fullest while I can because you never know what the future holds.


----------



## Tammi67

my3princes said:


> My kids are home this summer so they are responsible for taking care of each other, making their lunches and keeping their rooms clean. They've been helping dry laundry if I get it running in the morning. They also have to mow the lawn. I haven't found time to switch out Hunter or My winter/summer wardrobes yet. That means we have totes in our rooms with our summer stuff which makes things look more messy. We've been gone pretty much every weekend for weeks so nothing extra is getting done. Oh well, *I'm going to live life to it's fullest while I can because you never know what the future holds*.


Exactly.  And you've learned that the hard way!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> My kids are home this summer so they are responsible for taking care of each other, making their lunches and keeping their rooms clean.  They've been helping dry laundry if I get it running in the morning.  They also have to mow the lawn.  I haven't found time to switch out Hunter or My winter/summer wardrobes yet.  That means we have totes in our rooms with our summer stuff which makes things look more messy.  We've been gone pretty much every weekend for weeks so nothing extra is getting done.  *Oh well, I'm going to live life to it's fullest while I can because you never know what the future holds.*





Tammi67 said:


> Exactly.  And you've learned that the hard way!



AMEN to that!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

We are trying to squeeze all we can out of this summer.  Today however is just chilling at home.  Seems like this summer has flown by faster than any other.

My kids are pretty good with their chores thankfully because I am lazy.   I simply won't do for them what I know they can do for themselves.  The only thing I will not allow anyone to do is the laundry, no one touches that but me.


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  It's supposed to be a hot one around here.  I'm sure I'll be cold sitting in the air conditioning at work, but that just makes it even hotter when I finally get outside as I pretty much dress for winter for work.

After work I need to run errands.  Chris and I have been getting some chores done around the house the last couple of nights and our clothes are packed for this weekend.  I'll get food in the camper tonight and we should be good to go. I even got to bed on time last night so getting up wasn't such a battle this morning.

I hope you all have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## xiaoiao

hat exactly do you win?


----------



## PNO4TE

xiaoiao said:


> hat exactly do you win?



I am sorry... I don't understand what you are asking about.  And


----------



## MrsHeg

Now is not a good time for insomnia, although it doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Now is not a good time for insomnia, although it doesn't surprise me at all



I can fully understand your insomnia, Debbie.  There is so much whirling around in your head that it is just too noisy to sleep!  I hope this weekend is all you planned and dreamed for.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

_anyone notice my ticker?_


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> _anyone notice my ticker?_


 

So I take it he's up for it???


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Debbie - I hope you were able to get some sleep!


----------



## Tammi67

*30 DAYS!!!*

Not that I'm excited or anything..........


----------



## MrsHeg

PNO4TE said:


> _anyone notice my ticker?_


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> _anyone notice my ticker?_


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> _anyone notice my ticker?_



 I am so very happy for you!


----------



## bethbuchall

MrsHeg said:


> Now is not a good time for insomnia, although it doesn't surprise me at all



I hope that you get a good night's rest soon.  I'm sure that your mind is just too busy to let you sleep right now.


----------



## PNO4TE

PNO4TE said:


> _anyone notice my ticker?_





Tammi67 said:


> So I take it he's up for it???





MrsHeg said:


>





mommykds said:


>





bethbuchall said:


> I am so very happy for you!



My Disney friend who I have rented points from in the past was here for lunch this weekend.  She had made a reservation for her mom in October and then her mom changed her mind.  So, she asked if we had thought about taking a trip to F&W like we always have (she and I have gone for the past 15 years) and I said we had been discussing it.  Well, she offered us her points at a very good price and booked us a 1 BR at Saratoga Springs with a waitlist for Kidani.  

If Bob goes we will have plenty of space for us as well as Kristin and her roommate. If he decides not to go we will still have great accommodations at a price that is cheaper than one of Disney's rooms.  It is a win-win situation and I am delighted that Sandy offered us her point rental!

Our trip to Boston next month will be a good trial run, I think!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> *30 DAYS!!!*
> 
> Not that I'm excited or anything..........


----------



## tinker1bell

PNO4TE said:


> _anyone notice my ticker?_




Yippie Skippie!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Yay!! How exciting!

Debbie - Everything will be beautiful, I know!

Deb - yay for a full night's sleep! Have a great camping trip this weekend. 

We've got crazy heat here too. 100 again today and a couple more to come. Luckily act week is supposed to  be better which is good since we've got a baseball game, outdoor concert and Little Shop of Horrors at the Muny. 

Deva's decided that she _really_ wants to walk. She wants one of us to hand-hold-walk her around the house fairly constantly. She's so funny giggling and trying to go faster and faster. Guess I'd better be thinking along the lines of having a walker on our trip. Terra wasn't walking yet on her 13/14 month old trip so it will be a new experience.


----------



## PNO4TE

It is 95 here at noon.  But our heat index is 116.  Cannot wait to see how much worse it gets! NOT!


----------



## ReAnSt

Hi, I hope everyone is having a good summer.

Debbie- I hope you can get some sleep.  I know the wedding will go beautifully.  Make sure you have plenty of cold water as it will probably be hot.

My cousin is also getting married on Saturday in Ecuador.  I wish I was going but I am not.  I hope to get to Ecuador within the year to see her and her husband.  Although it is probably a good thing that I am not there as I am once again having abdominal pain.  I had an ultrasound and bloodwork this morning.  I have a follow up appointment with the Dr on August 1st, which is only 17 days before my trip to CA for Expo so I am kind of hoping whatever is going on will not impact my ability to go on this trip.  

My Mom is having exploratory surgery next Tuesday as she has been having some issues as well.

Deb- I hope you have a great weekend in the camper.

Elin- I hope you have a great time in Boston and a great Food and Wine trip.  I hope Bob also does well on both of these.

I hope you are all having a great summer.


----------



## PNO4TE

Becky - I am sorry you are not feeling well again.  Good luck with your tests, and also to your mom.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Becky - I am sorry you are not feeling well again. Good luck with your tests, and also to your mom.


Ditto from me.

Elin, the highest I saw the heat index today was 118.    And tomorrow I have to work in this!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Becky - I hope your pains are healed soon or at least that the doctor can figure them out and help. Good luck to your mom as well. We'll keep her in our thoughts.


----------



## PNO4TE

PNO4TE said:


> It is 95 here at noon.  But our heat index is 116.  Cannot wait to see how much worse it gets! NOT!





Tammi67 said:


> Elin, the highest I saw the heat index today was 118.    And tomorrow I have to work in this!!!



When I went into work at 3:30 this afternoon it was 99-degrees with a heat index of 121.  BLECH!  Now, my phone insists it went up to 102 today, but I didn't see that happen.


----------



## tmfranlk

Does anyone visit Passporter's pages much? They've been doing a contest for an iPad and it's been a lot of fun. They post a picture from the site's archives with a big Passporter logo obscuring the middle and then you have to try and find the photo to click for an entry. Some have been really easy, but others I had to think about for awhile. It makes me all happy when I can know right where a picture was taken even if it wasn't that obvious.


----------



## MrsHeg

Becky  - I'm sorry you're not feeling well

My neighbors probably think we're moving, we have a 24 foot moving van in the driveway, I reserved a small one but it didn't come in when it was supposed to so we got upgraded.


----------



## Tammi67

'Morning. 

Good luck today, Debbie!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie - You have worked so hard to make this perfect for your daughter and future SIL.  It will be wonderful, I know.  I hope you can relax enough to enjoy how much everyone appreciates everything you have done on such a happy and special occasion.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Happy loading, decorating, weddinging and celebrating, Debbie! Best of luck this weekend.


----------



## my3princes

Good Luck Debbie and  please have fun   I know it will be perfect and I can't wait to see the pictures.


I hope everyone is able to stay cool this weekend.  It's supposed to be super hot.


We're off in a few minutes.  Thankfully the camper has ac and the campground has a pool so we should be okay.


----------



## PNO4TE

It is STOOPID hot here! And it is only 2:30.  We are supposed to get to 104.


----------



## PNO4TE

According to our local weather, we made it to 104 today.  It is still 100 with a heat index of 114 at 9:15 at night.  BLECH!


----------



## my3princes

It was near 100 here today too.  Thankfully there wass a breeze.  Beautiful night tonight.  Pulled the kids out of the pool at 10:30


----------



## tinker1bell

Today the temp was 103.  We lost electric and ended up going to Guenna's to take showers so we could go out for the evening.  Before we left, the temp inside rose from 74 to over 78!!. 

Hal always goes to the Legion and I usually meet Stephanie.  I got to cuddle with Miss Vivian and she smiled for me.  Guenna confirmed this was a true smile and not gas!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Sorry so many of you are dealing with such incredible heat

Glad to hear you got to cuddle with your granddaughter Terry, don't you just love it.

Today's the day, the hall does look really pretty, and rehearsal went well, we only had to go through it twice, it will be a while before I have pictures to post but I definitely will when I get them back.  I'm just hoping that the weather will cooperate and the rain holds off, if it doesn't we won't be getting our outdoor pictures.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.  

It's funny how 83 degrees at 6:30AM feels so cool!

Happy wedding day, Debbie!!!! I'm praying that the rain holds off and everything goes perfectly.  You've done all that you can do, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the day!

Terry - I hope you have your electricity back.

Four weeks from today!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Another scorcher here, so try to stay cool everyone! 

Debbie - Have a wonderful wedding day.  I hope all the rain clouds scatter before they get to you!


----------



## tmfranlk

Happy wedding day to you all, Debbie! It's going to be so lovely. If there's any rain clouds just blow them our way. We'll take them off your hands for you.

Stay cool everyone. Our "nice week" this week has changed to a couple of nice days and then scorching again. Ah well, we'll make it.

I'm off to a meeting shortly, a little cleaning, some playing with my girls and who knows what else. It's amazing how much extra time there is and quiet to go with it with half the people gone. Kristi and the kids are still gone until Aug 7 and this coming week I'm down 2 charges (and the ones here longest). It's going to be a peaceful, hopefully hard working, time. Of course when the come back, the new baby comes too so then it will be anything but.


----------



## my3princes

It's been a fun camping trip  we had a nice breeze which helped us through aall the competitions today.  Colby and Hunter took third in Shuffleboard.  Otherwise no wins, just fun


----------



## tinker1bell

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Sorry so many of you are dealing with such incredible heat
> 
> Glad to hear you got to cuddle with your granddaughter Terry, don't you just love it.
> 
> Today's the day, the hall does look really pretty, and rehearsal went well, we only had to go through it twice, it will be a while before I have pictures to post but I definitely will when I get them back.  I'm just hoping that the weather will cooperate and the rain holds off, if it doesn't we won't be getting our outdoor pictures.




Luckily our heat was back on when I got home last night.

Can't wait to see pictures Debbie.

I just love the smell of baby milk breath, the back of their necks and I always make it a point to let them sleep on my chest at least once or twice in the first few months.   

I even went out and bought a few patterns and material to make something for Vivian.  I might even make matching shirts for the boys for next spring.  

Guenna will tell you she had the best dressed Barbie!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

So glad this weekend is almost over!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Terry - there is nothing to compare to that "baby smell" is there?  and I love having their little faces pressed up against the crook of my neck as they fall asleep on my chest.  Those are the only reasons I would want a grandchild right now.   However, I can get my fix from the babies that go with my students' families so no need to wish pregnancies on my unmarried daughters!  

Tammy - One more day.  One more day.  One more day.  And it should be slightly cooler for you.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning friends!


----------



## mommykds

tinker1bell said:


> I just love the smell of baby milk breath, the back of their necks and I always make it a point to let them sleep on my chest at least once or twice in the first few months.


----------



## Disney Yooper

I can't believe how long it has been since I got to the thread.  It was so great to read so much happy news and just a little sad/worrisome.  Things are going fine for me & mine.  

Katrina is getting married on 9/10/11 at 12.  It is going to be just immediate family & grandmas invited and they are thinking about getting married on the beach.  Her fiance got a job in Chicago and she told him she wouldn't move there until they were married.  He proposed to her before he got the job offer.  She is currently the assistant manager at the Payless store.  

Becky has been helping open a new Shopko store in a town a couple of hours away.  She spent several weeks there.  She was there on opening day.  Her manager has told her they will be opening more in the fall and wants her to help set them up.  She isn't sure if she is going back to school in the fall to work on her bachelors since she got her associate this spring.  Time will tell.

We cleaned out my mother in laws house.  It was a little hard but we got a lot of very special things that have great meaning for us.  We also buried her ashes next to Chuck's dad.  

Chuck & I pulled out the carpeting in the living room and put down tongue & groove laminate throughout the main area of the house.  It looks great.  Chuck is happy to get rid of the carpeting.  We also painted the living room.  We still have the kitchen and dining room to paint.  

Next week-end is the camping week-end I host every year for work.  Most of the people who attend aren't campers so Chuck & I do all the cooking.  We love it.  It is always very relaxing and lots of fun.  I'm really looking forward to it.

August 1, I have to officially start my training program for the full marathon in January.  I follow the Marathoning for Mortals plan.  Hopefully, it will help me lose some weight as well.  

All in all things are good in Michigan.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning. 

We had a fabulous weekend with near perfect weather.  Everyone got along well and there was lots to do.  We even got the lawn mowed and started washing the outside of the camper last night.  I need to get some magic erasers and black streak remover before we can finish.

I must admit that I didn't sleep well last night.  I found out yesterday that the restaurant that I worked at until last month closed it's doors after service on Saturday night.  It's not surprising as business hasn't been good for a long time, but it is the end of an era and makes me a bit sick to my stomach.  While it doesn't directly effect me now I had thought about working a couple of nights a week in the fall and Nick was thinking of working there in the fall too.  Most people had full time jobs, but there are a few that relied on the restaurant as at least part of their family's income so I'm sure that many lives are shook up right now.  I also worry about the oldest owner who is in her mid 70's.  She has been wanting to retire for years, but she has lived in that restaurant from 7 am - 11 pm (or later) for 26 years now and I fear that having that huge void will not be good for her health. 

In other news we are doggie sitting this week.  It should keep the boys busy.  He's a little Chihuahua.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Vicki - It's great to see you here!  Good luck training for the marathon!

You too, Jen and Anne Marie!

Deb - sounds like a fun weekend.  That's too bad about the restaurant.

I'm so happy to have today and tomorrow off!  It was a looong weekend.  Nicholas has Survivor Camp this week from 9 - 12.  Today they are rockwall climbing and hiking along the river.  I hope the heat stays tolerable for them.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Nice to see you here, Vicki. 

Deb - I am glad you all had a good weekend, but I am very sorry to hear of the demise of "your" restaurant.  That is so very sad.

Tammi - Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MrsHeg

The wedding was beautiful, we are still working on getting cleaned up around here, today was return day.  There are a few pictures trickling in, my SIL is a firefighter so they took a few pictures at the firestation,






And I love this one of them cutting the cake,


----------



## MrsHeg

And of course these two had to be a part of the event,


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Vicki - It's great to see you here!  Good luck training for the marathon!
> 
> You too, Jen and Anne Marie!
> 
> Deb - sounds like a fun weekend.  That's too bad about the restaurant.
> 
> I'm so happy to have today and tomorrow off!  It was a looong weekend.  Nicholas has Survivor Camp this week from 9 - 12.  Today they are rockwall climbing and hiking along the river.  I hope the heat stays tolerable for them.



I'm sure that Nicholas will have fun with Survivor camp.  I think I'd have fun with it.  Thankfully it has cooled off a bit.  I'm sure the heat made your weekend feel even longer.



Debbie the pictures are awesome.  The effects on the firetruck are cool and the cake was amazing.


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> Terry - there is nothing to compare to that "baby smell" is there?  and I love having their little faces pressed up against the crook of my neck as they fall asleep on my chest.  Those are the only reasons I would want a grandchild right now.   However, I can get my fix from the babies that go with my students' families so no need to wish pregnancies on my unmarried daughters!
> 
> Tammy - One more day.  One more day.  One more day.  And it should be slightly cooler for you.



I also love babies.  As it turns out, one of my 40 year old friends in Lansing with three girls ages 7-13 just had a baby with her live-in boyfriend.  Her family lives a couple of hours away so I get to spend time playing with Cayden.  He is a sweet little guy.  This works out really well for me.  I get to be the babysitter.  I am loving it.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> We had a fabulous weekend with near perfect weather.  Everyone got along well and there was lots to do.  We even got the lawn mowed and started washing the outside of the camper last night.  I need to get some magic erasers and black streak remover before we can finish.
> 
> I must admit that I didn't sleep well last night.  I found out yesterday that the restaurant that I worked at until last month closed it's doors after service on Saturday night.  It's not surprising as business hasn't been good for a long time, but it is the end of an era and makes me a bit sick to my stomach.  While it doesn't directly effect me now I had thought about working a couple of nights a week in the fall and Nick was thinking of working there in the fall too.  Most people had full time jobs, but there are a few that relied on the restaurant as at least part of their family's income so I'm sure that many lives are shook up right now.  I also worry about the oldest owner who is in her mid 70's.  She has been wanting to retire for years, but she has lived in that restaurant from 7 am - 11 pm (or later) for 26 years now and I fear that having that huge void will not be good for her health.
> 
> In other news we are doggie sitting this week.  It should keep the boys busy.  He's a little Chihuahua.
> 
> Have a great day.



It's always so sad to hear about closures such as this.  I'm sorry to hear that it hit so close to home.


----------



## PNO4TE

Love the pictures, Debbie.  The look on your daughter's face tells it all, doesn't it?  Well done, Mama!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Debbie-Love the photos!  So beautiful!

Elin-how exciting for your trip!

Terry-nice to hear of you enjoying your new 

Becky-good luck to your Mom tomorrow!  Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.

Tammi-looks like we'll be at WDW at the same time in August.  

Vicki-I bought that Marathon book a few months ago.  Guess I should read it and get moving!!!  

Deb-sorry to hear about the restuarant


Work remains extreemly stressful.  Things are so crazy and I haven't even really started my crazy busy time.


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Work remains extreemly stressful.  Things are so crazy and I haven't even really started my crazy busy time.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Debbie - beautiful!  The colors are so pretty.  I saw the one of the three of you on FB and you all look gorgeous!

Bernadette - we are there Aug 20-26 at AKL.  How about you?

Survivor Camp was fun.  Today they are swimming in the quarry.  Ick, to me.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!!

You can tell it's Candlelight Processional day. I've been trying for 20 minutes to get through and just now did as I was typing. It's also saying a 45 minute hold time.  (Had to drive Chris to the airport this morning and then get dad's lunch ready for an early departure this morning so I was almost 30 min late starting to call.) In the process I got 5 different types of circuit busy, etc messages. I'm going back and trying the automated again since I didn't say events the first time. We'll see if it lets me book or if I'm waiting for an agent. Okay, guess I need an agent. Here goes the wait. Guess it's a good thing I've got a few options available. (Um, where's my hold music? Apparently, I'm going to listen to silence while I hold. Maybe I'll turn on my own hold music. Oh wait, there it is.)

I noticed last night that the dessert buffet was expanded through Nov as well. The one day in my trip was booked, but I'm hoping that means Dec might open up too. If so, I might give it a try. They also opened Fantasmic Dining Package online somewhere in there too and I was able to get ours booked. We're eating lunch instead of earlier dinner, but it shouldn't make much difference.

Debbie - Love the pics so far! It looks like a great day.

Deb - So sorry about the restaurant. Very sad even if you aren't directly effected.

Bernadette - Good to see you! I saw you post on the Nov thread. Are you thinking or planning on going then? When? So sorry that work is such a mess. I wish it'd slow down for you. How's the family? Your foot?

Tammi - Sounds like a great camp!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Hi, DDA!

I hope everyone is doing well.  I never get the chance to be on the DIS any more, but with an hour to kill while on hold to book a CP package, this is the perfect opportunity to catch up with what is going on with some of my favorite people!  

(I feel your pain, Tia!  Although it sounds like you had better luck getting through than I did - started dialing at 5:58 here and didn't get put on hold - for an estimated hour - until 6:49!  I've booked a CP package 5 other times in the past, and never had difficulties even getting through!)

We are doing pretty well here. Jonathan is traveling all the time for work it seems, so it's just me and Austin a lot of the time.  We do pretty well with that most days, but others can be a challenge.  He is definitely in the stages of the terrible twos - unfortunately he inherited a quick temper from both me and J, so it's fun at times.    He's going to start school one day a week in the fall, which I'm really looking forward to!  I'm sure he'll love school, though, as he's such a sociable kid and loves other children.  

We are having a pretty good summer, despite the horrendously hot weather here.  Yesterday the official high was 106, making that our 24th day in a row with 100+ degree temps.  When I got in my car after an appt. yesterday, my car was telling me it was 136!!! 

It sounds like some of you are going to be in WDW in August - we are, too, albeit for a brief trip.  We're going to stay at my grandparents' former home (still in the fam) on the Atlantic coast, and then end our FL stay with a few days at WDW (APs expire on 8/21, so we have to squeeze a few final days out of them).  We are - gulp - staying offsite at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort.  We didn't have enough DVC points to do anything with for that time frame, and even with discounts, those rooms are just too expensive to book outright.  I was able to get a pretty fabulous deal for a 3BR from 8/18-8/22, and hopefully with the resort right there next to the CBR, it will still feel like we're staying inside the magic.  We'll see!

Debbie - congrats to your DD and your new SIL!  It looks like it was a beautiful day, and I'm sure you're relieved and happy that it's over!

Tammi - stay cool!  Nicholas' camp sounds fun!

Deb - so sorry to hear about your restaurant.  Having heard you speak so much about it, it makes me a little sad, too!  Glad your camping trip was fun!

Bernadette - I hope things at work get better for you. 

Elin - yay for a ticker! 

Vicki - good luck with your marathon training!

I will try to get back on here more often - I do miss everyone, and trust me, there are days I could use some adult interaction, even if it's only virtual! 

Lindsay


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks for the comments everyone, 

Deb - sorry about the restaurant

Bernadette - hopefully work will calm down soon

Tia - sounds like your trip is going to tons of fun

Here's another picture that I really love,


----------



## tmfranlk

Lindsay - So good to see you! I got through, booked and was off the phone at the 47 minute mark so hopefully you weren't too long either. We got our first choice too so that was good. When is your trip for Dec? I can't believe Austin is 2 (almost 3, right?). It seems like just a short time ago, but then Deva will be 1 in just two months so I know time is flying!


----------



## PNO4TE

Nice to see you on here this morning, Lindsay!   It sounds as if your life is full.  I remember those days, fondly sometimes. I have friends who have stayed at Bonnet Creek and loved it; we considered it for the October trip until our friend offered us her DVC point rentals.  I hope it is exactly what you all need.  It is so close to everything... closer than many of the WDW resorts!

Debbie - I love that picture too!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
The wedding pictures are lovely!!!  I love the yellow on you & the bridesmaids.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!

Our summer is going by fast!  

Hi Lindsay!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!!
Debbie-gorgeous pictures..i love the firetruck one!   
Deb-sorry to hear about the restaurant   
Lindsay--so good to hear from you!


----------



## Tammi67

It's getting to be like old times.  So many faces checking in!

Lindsay - I'll keep an eye out for you in August. 

Tia - which narrator are you seeing and which restaurant did you book?

Debbie - keep the pictures coming.  Everything looks perfect!


----------



## tmfranlk

We're at Coral Reef for lunch and then the first show of the night with Mira Sorvino. Decided to do that instead of forcing us into a possible _really_ crowded Epcot later that week for Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## Tinkaroo

tmfranlk said:


> Lindsay - So good to see you! I got through, booked and was off the phone at the 47 minute mark so hopefully you weren't too long either. We got our first choice too so that was good. When is your trip for Dec? I can't believe Austin is 2 (almost 3, right?). It seems like just a short time ago, but then Deva will be 1 in just two months so I know time is flying!



It took me nearly 200 redials, and then 45 minutes on hold to finally book.  I did get what I wanted (5:45 p.m. at Via Napoli for the 8:15 p.m. show on 12/15).  Now I just have to hope the narrator is good - almost all of our Dec. dates are the infamous "TBA."

Austin is actually just shy of 23 months - will be 2 in early Sept.  He looks, and at times acts, much older than he is.  My 6 lbs., 5 oz. baby is now 30 lbs. and over 35 in. tall!  Most people can't believe he's not yet 2.  I'm definitely going to be taking his birth cert. with us in August to prove he's still free!

Wow - can't believe Deva is almost 1!  It sounds like she's going to keep you on your toes!

In December, we plan to go on either 12/10 or 12/11, and come home 12/16.  It's actually just going to be me and Jonathan for that trip - we had a horrendous trip with Austin last December (he got very, very sick while we were there - 2 ER trips), so we're doing an adults-only do-over.  I feel badly about not taking him with us, but it will give us the opportunity to do the CP, MVMCP, and some nice meals without juggling him, too.  He's going to have some quality time with my parents, which is probably almost as good as WDW to him at this stage!


----------



## Tinkaroo

PNO4TE said:


> Nice to see you on here this morning, Lindsay!   It sounds as if your life is full.  I remember those days, fondly sometimes. I have friends who have stayed at Bonnet Creek and loved it; we considered it for the October trip until our friend offered us her DVC point rentals.  I hope it is exactly what you all need.  It is so close to everything... closer than many of the WDW resorts!



Thanks for the kind "hellos" from everyone.  I'm glad you haven't forgotten about me!  

Elin, thanks for the feedback on WBC.  I seem to see nothing but positive things about it, and just have to go in with the right mindset that it won't be like staying in a true Disney property, but we will still be close, and have the room we need.  Austin is still at a stage where he's very picky about what he eats, so having access to a kitchen is pretty important to us.  I'm waiting with great anticipation for the day when we can find him something to eat just about anywhere we go.  (But it's good to remember that this time last  year I was still hauling around baby food and formula, so things have definitely improved!)

I better stop now - 3 posts in one day!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

We just miss you too! :-( I keep hoping to find someone overlapping with us but no luck. see now I'm trying to add years, 2 is what I was thinking.  Deva's doing her best to keep up with all the other kids. Walking by her birthday is almost a certainty I think.


----------



## Disney Yooper

lovesdumbo said:


> Vicki-I bought that Marathon book a few months ago.  Guess I should read it and get moving!!!



I used it for the Inaugural Princess Half.  I had no problems with the Half by following the walk/run plan.  I was shooting for 15 minute miles and did it in about 14.5 minute/miles.  It is a 20 week program for the Full so if you are signed up for January, you'll want to get going!  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Disney Yooper

lovesdumbo said:


> Work remains extreemly stressful.  Things are so crazy and I haven't even really started my crazy busy time.



Sorry to hear about the stress.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tinkaroo said:


> I will try to get back on here more often - I do miss everyone, and trust me, there are days I could use some adult interaction, even if it's only virtual!
> 
> Lindsay



It is so wonderful to hear from you.  We miss you too!  Stop by whenever you have the time.  Take care.


----------



## my3princes

It is certainly nice to see people stop by again.  I miss the old days when we all found time to stop by daily.  i keep thinking that life will slow down, but we seem to be stuck in overdrive with a full gas tank.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tinkaroo said:


> It took me nearly 200 redials, and then 45 minutes on hold to finally book.  I did get what I wanted (5:45 p.m. at Via Napoli for the 8:15 p.m. show on 12/15).  Now I just have to hope the narrator is good - almost all of our Dec. dates are the infamous "TBA."
> 
> Austin is actually just shy of 23 months - will be 2 in early Sept.  He looks, and at times acts, much older than he is.  My 6 lbs., 5 oz. baby is now 30 lbs. and over 35 in. tall!  Most people can't believe he's not yet 2.  I'm definitely going to be taking his birth cert. with us in August to prove he's still free!
> 
> Wow - can't believe Deva is almost 1!  It sounds like she's going to keep you on your toes!
> 
> In December, we plan to go on either 12/10 or 12/11, and come home 12/16.  It's actually just going to be me and Jonathan for that trip - we had a horrendous trip with Austin last December (he got very, very sick while we were there - 2 ER trips), so we're doing an adults-only do-over.  I feel badly about not taking him with us, but it will give us the opportunity to do the CP, MVMCP, and some nice meals without juggling him, too.  He's going to have some quality time with my parents, which is probably almost as good as WDW to him at this stage!



Chuck & I will be there from 12/6 - 12/16 at the Treehouse Villas.  There are others that will be there as well.  We should try to schedule a mini meet.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> It is certainly nice to see people stop by again.  I miss the old days when we all found time to stop by daily.  i keep thinking that life will slow down, but we seem to be stuck in overdrive with a full gas tank.



  I hear you on that one!


----------



## PNO4TE

Because I haven't posted one in a very long time, I thought you might like to see Bob's newest photo.  This is what he is learning now! (would ya look at those skinny legs... just think, he was 14 pounds lighter than this when I brought him home in April!  )


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> Because I haven't posted one in a very long time, I thought you might like to see Bob's newest photo.  This is what he is learning now! (would ya look at those skinny legs... just think, he was 14 pounds lighter than this when I brought him home in April!  )



He looks great! It makes me so happy to hear about his progress


----------



## babytrees

Elin-Those are some skinny legs!!!

Lindsay- so good to "see" you!!

Debbie- wonderful pictures of what I am sure was a beautiful ceremony

Deb- sorry about the restaurant closing

let's see if I can catch you all up it's been horrendously busy here after a really, really slow start to the summer.

Abi is still in the top 21 of her class (they didn't tell us this time her ranking) she is ticked at her 2 B's, and so am I, because they were from classes that she had A's going into the final and got A's on the finals (from what I could tell). One was in band....I think that one was from a final project. The band will be so small this fall they will not be fielding a show for competitions not sure how the director thinks he will get others excited about coming into the program when he is losing kids left and right.

Cassidy and I had a minor/major fight about her not coming out after school let out and instead she came out on the 4th of July. We got it all figured out but I don't know how long she will last with my sister. My sister and her crew came out a few days later. My nephews are very rambunctious and loud and my sister seems overwhelmed by them. They are the ones you wonder why they are allowed into restaurants. My sisters idea of getting them to stop yelling at each other is to yell at them They are the perfect birth control

I had time alone with the girls last week including going to the final Harry Potter at midnight!! We took Cassidy to my sisters new place in South Hampton, PA on Wednesday. We saw the new Winnie the Pooh movie on Thursday...so wonderfully old school.

Abi is at sleep away band camp this week and I forgot to ask for the time off on Thursday for the concert. I've talked to them about it.

We are down about 6 workers on our side of the building so it's been crazy at work though I think (it's so hard to tell between the craziness of the employees and inventory) I am the new full time evening fitting room operator. Ambyr was the one who was beaten by her boyfriend and went to be with her mother in Florida. 

I can't believe school starts in less than a month


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Because I haven't posted one in a very long time, I thought you might like to see Bob's newest photo.  This is what he is learning now! (would ya look at those skinny legs... just think, he was 14 pounds lighter than this when I brought him home in April!  )



He seems to be making great strides   His stick legs remind me of Hunter's, no fat on them, but still able to hold them up.


Theresa it sounds like you've been busy and it must be wonderful to have your girls with you again  The job sounds like it is improving which must take some of the stress off of you.  Hopefully things are finally starting to come around for you and yours 

I'm off to work, wearing my courdoroy's today as I was so cold yesterday that I had hives   I may look strange, but I'll feel much better.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Elin - Bob looks wonderful!

Lindsay - good to see you

Theresa - 

We finally got our house back yeterday, with the exception of one room that is filled with the kids gifts and things that need to returned to their friends.  I've had things in every nook and cranny for the wedding for months and it feels great to have it all cleared out.

Today's our last day off before heading back to work, we're celebrating our 26th anniversary and we'll probably just relax at home.


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Bob looks wonderful! What a miracle and a blessing.  

Debbie - great job Mama. I know you made your daughter's day amazing. Happy anniversary to you and Ritchie..

Deb - Stay warm!

Everyone else -Stay cool.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Happy anniversary Debbie!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!


----------



## babytrees

Happy Anniversary!! Enjoy your day together!!


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Elin - Bob looks wonderful!
> 
> Lindsay - good to see you
> 
> Theresa -
> 
> We finally got our house back yeterday, with the exception of one room that is filled with the kids gifts and things that need to returned to their friends.  I've had things in every nook and cranny for the wedding for months and it feels great to have it all cleared out.
> 
> Today's our last day off before heading back to work, we're celebrating our 26th anniversary and we'll probably just relax at home.



Debbie you are such a great Mom to do all that you do for your kids.
I hope you and Richie have a fabulous anniversary


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Today's our last day off before heading back to work, we're celebrating our 26th anniversary and we'll probably just relax at home.



Glad you all had a day to try to catch your breath.  Congrats on 26 years!! We are celebrating our 38th anniversary tomorrow!  We will also relax at home.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Glad you all had a day to try to catch your breath.  Congrats on 26 years!! We are celebrating our 38th anniversary tomorrow!  We will also relax at home.



It seems that many of us were married in July and we all had or will have low key anniversariess at home.  Great Minds think alike.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Happy anniversary Elin!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning! Happy Anniversary Elin!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!  

Happy Anniversary, Elin and Bob!

Happy Belated Anniversary, Debbie and Richie!

Debbie, the wedding looked wonderful, and your daughter looked beautiful!

Theresa, I'm sure it was great having both girls together again!

Elin, I have some extra leg to donate to Bob.  Wish there was a way to do that...  He looks great, though!

Not too much excitement is happening around here, but that's the way I like it sometimes.  The big kids go back to school in just under 4 weeks.    We still have a lot to do to get them ready and a lot to go out and buy.  I am so sad, but I'm not letting it show.  Honestly, this is exactly what I want for them, and I'm happy for them, but it all seemed to happen so fast for me.  I will be fine eventually, and I'll fake it until then.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, everyone!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Three day weekend!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Hello All.  I went to work for a couple of hours today, picked up Nick from his last day of Driver's Ed.  He passed with an A and will get a credit for taking the class.  I had planned to be productive at home today, but TOM has come with a vengence and I feel like crap.  I need to get some things done tonight.


----------



## bear74

quick question.

Would you go with POR with a room that has a trundle bed so techinally could hold 6 people as they consider one of the babies free in the room, or go with 2 rooms at a value.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> quick question.
> 
> Would you go with POR with a room that has a trundle bed so techinally could hold 6 people as they consider one of the babies free in the room, or go with 2 rooms at a value.



I would do one room at POR given the ages of your kids.  If you had 2 rooms at a value I don't think that they'd be connecting so you'd probably need to split up the adults to have an adult in each room.  While you would have 2 bathrooms the set up at POR gives you a bathroom and changing area with the sinks.  I think you may get a fridge too (if memory serves).  It is also much smaller to navigate with all the kids.


----------



## tmfranlk

Depending on the cost difference, I'd go two value I'd you're going to use a pack n play. That and the trundle would have the POR room getting very crowded. However if you could put the twins pn the trundle or V and the twins on the bed and O on the trundle then is go that route. By the time you add the extra for the trundle bed room what's the price difference?


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - hope you're feeling better! Congrats to Nick!

Tammi- how was the rest of Nicolas' camp?

Rumor has it that free dining will come out on Wednesday so I'm doing a last analysis on what that means for us. I think even with upgrade to basic dining we still come out ahead by about $200 so I think I'll be on the phone early on we'd just in case! That extra savings will cover the party and a few other little extras I'd like to do. Since I'm hoping our next trip will be with the cousins and the one after that for/with Rach and her friend for their graduation I don't might stacking the extras a little this time. The price  x8 or x5 the next time around is just so much bigger.


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> Depending on the cost difference, I'd go two value I'd you're going to use a pack n play. That and the trundle would have the POR room getting very crowded. However if you could put the twins pn the trundle or V and the twins on the bed and O on the trundle then is go that route. By the time you add the extra for the trundle bed room what's the price difference?



I just put in 4 kids at POR and it was the same price as 2 kids.  It is $281 more for 2 rooms at POP.  Deb I thought I read some where that they had connecting rooms at the value resorts.  Guess I might have to call directly instead of playing on the website.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Jennifer - we've had connecting rooms at Pop before


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Jennifer - I thought I read somewhere that if the number of children is more than the number of adults they have to give you connecting rooms.  I could be wrong though.  I guess it depends on if you have the extra money to splurge on two rooms.  If you do, then I think the extra space would be worth it.  Six in one room would be crowded!

Tia - Nicholas had a great time at camp!  They did rock wall climbing, and swimming/snorkeling in the quarry, where he saw a sunken ship.  There was supposed to be a school bus down there too, but they couldn't find it.  Also they went canoeing, kayaking and fishing in the reservoir and tubing on our wonderful Rappahannock River.  They had a pizza party picnic on the last day for all the kids.  He said he would do it again next year, so I guess that means he liked it!

This morning Alyssa has a private ballet lesson with her teacher.  They said she is ready to skip a level for the fall classes, but she needs to get up to speed on the vocabulary she would miss skipping.  So I'm splurging for a few privates to make that happen.  That means that she could potentially be on pointe in 2 years, which she is thrilled about!

After that I'm treating myself to a facial and massage.  My salon was running a special so I jumped on it.  Not sure what we'll do after that.

Three weeks from right  now we will be flying the friendly skies to my Happy Place!!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

bear74 said:


> I just put in 4 kids at POR and it was the same price as 2 kids.  It is $281 more for 2 rooms at POP.  Deb I thought I read some where that they had connecting rooms at the value resorts.  Guess I might have to call directly instead of playing on the website.



You may be right. For some reason I was thinking there was a $10-15 charge to guarantee a "sleeps 5" room. But that dates back to when I stayed there 9 years ago so it might not be anymore. 

There are connecting rooms and you probably wouldn't have any problem getting them guaranteed. Every once in awhile a CM will tell someone that the can't guarantee it if there are two adults, but I don't think it's usually a problem. (When I refreshed the screen I see that Tammi said it better.  )


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I'm off to run errands.  It looks to be a nice day so I'll try to ge the kids to the pool later.  We are on vacation afterall


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!!

Tammi - very cool camp! Yay for Alyssa. That's so exciting. I know of so many places that will only base pointe on age so it's nice that she'll have that opportunity. Enjoy your pampering!!

I went back and looked and with ticket price changes we may only save $50 with free dining. Plus that may also be from switching to a non-preferred room as well. It was getting late last night so I need to look at my spreadsheet again today and check my calculations. Maybe I won't need to call and change after all! For $50 I may stick with the preferred.


----------



## Tammi67

According to our studio, there isn't a doctor in town that will sign off on pointe younger than 11, so that is the earliest she could start. If everything goes well she will turn 11 that April and start pointe in July.

For only $50 I think I would stick with what you have as well, unless you would change meals around and eat at any nicer restaurants.


----------



## tinker1bell

Happy Birthday to Debbie and Richie and also to Elin and Bob.
Yeah last month when Hal and I celebrated 42 years, we didn't go out until two weeks later!!


Deb, I remember being too cold or two hot in any type of office situation I have worked in.  I was always using a fan or wearing a scarf and gloves

Well as of August, Hal's school contract ends and he will also be unemployed.  He had one interview in another school district and he was a 'close' second.  My unemployment is at the point that I have to show two types of job searches a week and my benefits end October 8.  I can't even imagine having to apply at retail places just to say I have looked for a job.  I do have a call going into the Office of Aging (I cannot believe I am typing that!!!) next week for an interview.  All of this and Steve and Michelle are expecting any day now and I so want to go down to see them and the baby.  I am so stressing out right now.

The only thing that is holding me together is our trip in about 51 days.   That and the 5K in January.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Terry - I am so sorry for what you and Hal are going through.  I'm sending you both lots of  in hopes that the unemployment is short-lived!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> According to our studio, there isn't a doctor in town that will sign off on pointe younger than 11, so that is the earliest she could start. If everything goes well she will turn 11 that April and start pointe in July.



I was glad I kept reading before I responded to your good news about Alyssa's ballet progress.  I have all the confidence in the world in your studio and the owners and teachers there, but I was glad to see they are not pushing girls to get on pointe too early.  How exciting for her... she LOVES to dance!

Nicholas' camp sounds pretty amazing.  Did you do it through Parks & Rec?


----------



## PNO4TE

Terry - my heart aches for you and Hal and Bob and I can completely identify with your concerns.  Finding a new job at our age is tough, at best.  And finding one that will "take care of our needs" is even more difficult.  I am hoping and praying things will be better for you two very soon.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Nicholas' camp sounds pretty amazing. Did you do it through Parks & Rec?


 Yes, through P&R at VOC.


----------



## tmfranlk

Terry - I hope you and Hal both have job hunting luck very soon! It's so tough, I know. Lots of  and pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## mommykds

Terry,
Sending you & Hal good thoughts.


----------



## MrsHeg

Terry,
My heart goes out to you, I'll be praying that a solution comes your way soon.


----------



## Tammi67

We go to Disney World this month!!!!!!!

19 more days!  8 more working days!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Happy Monday.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Happy Birthday to Debbie and Richie and also to Elin and Bob.
> Yeah last month when Hal and I celebrated 42 years, we didn't go out until two weeks later!!
> 
> 
> Deb, I remember being too cold or two hot in any type of office situation I have worked in.  I was always using a fan or wearing a scarf and gloves
> 
> Well as of August, Hal's school contract ends and he will also be unemployed.  He had one interview in another school district and he was a 'close' second.  My unemployment is at the point that I have to show two types of job searches a week and my benefits end October 8.  I can't even imagine having to apply at retail places just to say I have looked for a job.  I do have a call going into the Office of Aging (I cannot believe I am typing that!!!) next week for an interview.  All of this and Steve and Michelle are expecting any day now and I so want to go down to see them and the baby.  I am so stressing out right now.
> 
> The only thing that is holding me together is our trip in about 51 days.   That and the 5K in January.



Good luck to both of you.  I know that I applied for many jobs that I never thought I would.  Heck the job I'm doing now is something that I swore I would never do again when I was laid off from Dartmouth in 2000.  Now I look at it as a foot in the door and I figure I can tolerate anything for a year   I've already been approved for a grade increase.  Not sure when it will take effect, but that will give me better options when I'm applying to new positions.  I know that my current position ends on May 7th so I need to find something before then.  In the meantime I have a paycheck and good health insurance.  Now that the restaurant has closed I don't have that as a fallback when something else fails.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning all!

We took the kids to Williamsburg VA for a long weekend & to celebrate birthdays.  Dana & I have been going there since 1988 & we just love it.  (Not as much as Disney of course!)  

We started getting our back to school emails already & none of us are ready yet!!!    I will be getting school supplies & backpacks today though..blah!

Have a great day!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> We go to Disney World this month!!!!!!!
> 
> 19 more days!  8 more working days!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Anne Marie - you all were pretty close to us this weekend!  Glad you had fun.


----------



## my3princes

it's been thundering here all afternoon, no rain yet though.  Went in the lake earlier.  Water was super murky.  We brought our snorkel gear and can't see an arms reach in any direction.  I did swim across the lake twice, once with çhris and once with Nick.  Yah forf exercise.


----------



## Disney Yooper

I did my first official training for the January Marathon.  It went well.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I'm still around.  I just don't have too much to say.

3 weeks from tomorrow Laura needs to be at school.  I'm thinking Matthew will go about the same time.  I am so not ready for this.   (I know, I know, it's all good.  It's exactly how it's supposed to happen.  I should be , and I am but at the same time...)


----------



## tmfranlk

bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!  I'm still around.  I just don't have too much to say.
> 
> 3 weeks from tomorrow Laura needs to be at school.  I'm thinking Matthew will go about the same time.  I am so not ready for this.   (I know, I know, it's all good.  It's exactly how it's supposed to happen.  I should be , and I am but at the same time...)



You'll get there, Beth!  How's Laura doing with it? Is she excited?


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Trying hard to be more productive at home than last week's "slow" week. For a slow week I sure when through a heck of a lot of gas. Seems I was running everywhere! This week the plans don't reach further than the mall, thank goodness. Today we're having lunch with my younger charge and her mom and baby brother, who starts with me on Monday. I've got meetings set up for tomorrow and Thursday night. Then Friday we're heading out to meet my extended family for camping. I think we've got 35 people going - all of the aunts, most uncles, all cousins, most cousin spouses and all of the 2nd cousin-kiddos. Just wish the lower temps forecasted a week ago were going to hold true. Instead it's easily 100. Guess Deva and I might sleep in the cabins after all.

For today though - cleaning. Woohoo. I know you're jealous! My first "official" Girl Scout thing for the new year is tomorrow evening (actually I guess it was last Monday) so I've got to finish cleaning up and sorting out everything from last year. Day camp is still kind of overrunning the dining room. Luckily, I started sorting through it and it looks worse than it is. Most of it was just spread thinly so cleaning up more quickly than I was anticipating. The playroom, now that's a different story....


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> I did my first official training for the January Marathon.  It went well.



  Good for you!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Just saw this and knew that it would interest some of you:

As of January 28, Disney will be indefinitely discontinuing the following Grand Gathering Events:

Safari Celebration Dinner
Good Morning Breakfast
International Dinner
Epcot Illuminations Dessert Party.

There is no word as to whether they will be reinstated in the future.

Thanks to Sue at Small World Vacations for this information.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA! It's a beautiful morning to be on hold! I didn't bother to get up to call at the stroke of opening so I get to wait now. Ah, well, why not.

I'm wondering if my calculations are off on one thing, but I can't remember how it works so won't know for sure until I get through. When I figured that maybe I was only going to see about a $50 discount I was including my tickets bumping up to current prices. However this morning I'm wondering if already having my reservations means the tickets will stay the same. Not counting on it, but just had that additional thought. Guess we'll see what the numbers are when I get through to someone.


----------



## tmfranlk

Worked! Between free dining and switching to standard I am down $150 even after bumping up my tickets to 10 days. I was hoping free dining would cover MVMCP ticket and it's done just that plus a little more. 

Almost there now!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good afternoon. 

Beth -   I'm not looking forward to going through that.

Tia - Yay for savings!


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Worked! Between free dining and switching to standard I am down $150 even after bumping up my tickets to 10 days. I was hoping free dining would cover MVMCP ticket and it's done just that plus a little more.
> 
> Almost there now!!



That is terrific, Tia!!


----------



## mommykds

Tia,

Yay for discounts!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

We're off to see the witches tonight..............Wicked, that is!


----------



## tmfranlk

I've always wanted to see that. My sisters love it. Enjoy!!


----------



## mommykds

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> We're off to see the witches tonight..............Wicked, that is!



Cool!  Have fun!  We still have yet to see that.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Hello All.  I finally found a moment to check email and the boards.  We've been keeping busy doing nothing   We did go to Six flags on Tuesday, otherwise we've been at the campground playing games and hanging out.  Nick is bored and can't imagine why we would want to go to Massachusetts camping.  I guess I forgot how being 15 is.  Of course he won't meet other teens hanging out in the camper.  Tonight they're having an outdoor movie.  I think it's Rango so we'll go to that.


----------



## bear74

free dining might have tempted me along with some pretty decent airfare


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Hello All.  I finally found a moment to check email and the boards.  We've been keeping busy doing nothing   We did go to Six flags on Tuesday, otherwise we've been at the campground playing games and hanging out.  Nick is bored and can't imagine why we would want to go to Massachusetts camping.  I guess I forgot how being 15 is.  Of course he won't meet other teens hanging out in the camper.  Tonight they're having an outdoor movie.  I think it's Rango so we'll go to that.



Yes, 15 is an interesting age.  They do eventually grow out of it - about the time they are 22 or 23.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Terry-So sorry about Hal's job and the whole situation.  I went out to dinner tonight with my friend who broke her leg and there was a woman at the table next to us who had worked at our place for 24 1/2 years until she was laid off in January-she still hasn't found a new job.  Hope you and Hal both find something good soon.

Debbie-belated Anniversary Wishes!

Beth-I'm not ready to think about college yet.

Tia-congrats on your discount!  I was very happy to get 40% AP discount on my Nov trip.  I never thought I would get that on a holiday weekend (Veteran's Day) when the current AP rates are so low.

Jennifer-hope you can book a trip.

Vicki-good for your for starting your training!  I really need to get moving.  I am thinking about calling my doctor.  I've stopped taking the motrin-I can't just take it forever and my right foot is still very painful.  This is the one I had done 8/2/10.  The doctor had been telling me it takes a year but it is over a year now and my left foot felt better than this just a few weeks post surgery.


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> Terry-So sorry about Hal's job and the whole situation.  I went out to dinner tonight with my friend who broke her leg and there was a woman at the table next to us who had worked at our place for 24 1/2 years until she was laid off in January-she still hasn't found a new job.  Hope you and Hal both find something good soon.
> 
> Debbie-belated Anniversary Wishes!
> 
> Beth-I'm not ready to think about college yet.
> 
> Tia-congrats on your discount!  I was very happy to get 40% AP discount on my Nov trip.  I never thought I would get that on a holiday weekend (Veteran's Day) when the current AP rates are so low.
> 
> Jennifer-hope you can book a trip.
> 
> Vicki-good for your for starting your training!  I really need to get moving.  I am thinking about calling my doctor.  I've stopped taking the motrin-I can't just take it forever and my right foot is still very painful.  This is the one I had done 8/2/10.  The doctor had been telling me it takes a year but it is over a year now and my left foot felt better than this just a few weeks post surgery.


Maybe you could get a second opinion?  That sounds like too long.


----------



## bear74

lovesdumbo said:


> Tia-congrats on your discount!  I was very happy to get 40% AP discount on my Nov trip.  I never thought I would get that on a holiday weekend (Veteran's Day) when the current AP rates are so low.
> 
> Jennifer-hope you can book a trip.



 okay where besides MK can I get a dolewhip at wdw?


----------



## babytrees

lovesdumbo said:


> Vicki-good for your for starting your training!  I really need to get moving.  I am thinking about calling my doctor.  I've stopped taking the motrin-I can't just take it forever and my right foot is still very painful.  This is the one I had done 8/2/10.  The doctor had been telling me it takes a year but it is over a year now and my left foot felt better than this just a few weeks post surgery.


I definitely think it's time for a second opinion!! My ankle hurts most of the time still BUT my dr. did say he would be happy with an "okay" foot and I spend most of my job standing up


bear74 said:


>



CONGRATS on the trip!!


Deb- Abi has finally come into her own at 15...but she seems to be a strange one. She spent last week at a sleep away band camp run by the school district. The concert was what you would expect from kids who don't have a good background in playing. Hope everybody enjoyed Rango. 

I am now officially the closing fitting room operator which means I am full time (or as close as Target gets) AND I will have a regular schedule. I am still looking for a full time day job but for now I am okay at Target. Though I don't know how long my poor new team lead will last.


----------



## bear74

babytrees said:


> I definitely think it's time for a second opinion!! My ankle hurts most of the time still BUT my dr. did say he would be happy with an "okay" foot and I spend most of my job standing up
> 
> 
> CONGRATS on the trip!!
> 
> 
> Deb- Abi has finally come into her own at 15...but she seems to be a strange one. She spent last week at a sleep away band camp run by the school district. The concert was what you would expect from kids who don't have a good background in playing. Hope everybody enjoyed Rango.
> 
> I am now officially the closing fitting room operator which means I am full time (or as close as Target gets) AND I will have a regular schedule. I am still looking for a full time day job but for now I am okay at Target. Though I don't know how long my poor new team lead will last.



thanks now to decide where to eat.


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> okay where besides MK can I get a dolewhip at wdw?



The Polynesian at Captain Cook's



babytrees said:


> I am now officially the closing fitting room operator which means I am full time (or as close as Target gets) AND I will have a regular schedule. I am still looking for a full time day job but for now I am okay at Target. Though I don't know how long my poor new team lead will last.



Congrats!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Disney Yooper said:


> Yes, 15 is an interesting age. They do eventually grow out of it - about the time they are 22 or 23.


 That soon??


----------



## Tammi67

Congrats on the full time job, Theresa!

Sounds like free dining has helped some people out.

Bernadette - I definitely would be going back to the doctor.

Wicked was wickedly awesome!  What an incredible production.  The gal that played the Wicked Witch had an amazing voice.  What range and power!  A few pictures from before the show:






From the rooftop terrace of the Kennedy Center, with the Washington Monument and Lincoln Memorial in the background.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> The Polynesian at Captain Cook's
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



thank you we are going to monarail resort hop the first day I think to see the christmas decorations. So I think Polynesian will be first stop.


----------



## bear74

now to decide what to do for the Autograph book. And If I make Tshirts


----------



## bear74

we are probably going to do MVMCP on the 30th of nov.  if we have a 330 crystal palace  dinner reservation would we be able to get in you think.  we would probably do epcot that morn


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Good morning. 

Theresa,
Congrats on your new position! 

Bernadette,
I agree with everyone else...maybe a 2nd opinion. 

Tammi,
Glad you enjoyed the show.  The kids are beautiful! 

Jennifer,
Yay for booking!  Do the matching tee's now before they are as old as mine & don't want to wear matching shirts anymore.

Deb,
15 year olds are fun, aren't they??


----------



## bear74

mommykds said:


> Elin,
> Good morning.
> 
> Theresa,
> Congrats on your new position!
> 
> Bernadette,
> I agree with everyone else...maybe a 2nd opinion.
> 
> Tammi,
> Glad you enjoyed the show.  The kids are beautiful!
> 
> Jennifer,
> Yay for booking!  Do the matching tee's now before they are as old as mine & don't want to wear matching shirts anymore.
> 
> Deb,
> 15 year olds are fun, aren't they??



right now Olivia is still into matching Virginia.


----------



## bear74

anyone ate at trex and like it.  I thought about Rainforest cafe at AK at 515 seating but was not sure how late the buses ran after park closing


----------



## mommykds

bear74 said:


> anyone ate at trex and like it.  I thought about Rainforest cafe at AK at 515 seating but was not sure how late the buses ran after park closing




My kids love T Rex & the food is good. (Better than Rainforest IMO) That's always our first stop when we arrive.


----------



## tinker1bell

Introducing  Caleb Daniel,,,,,,, My youngest son  Steve and his wife Michelle's little guy.






Michelle's water broke yesterday and he was born this morning at 10:45.  I don't know much more.  Because there was no fluid, he had pooped and swallowed some and he was born head up and not breathing.  Michelle was at a birthing center right across from the hospital and a midwife was assisting her.  When she could not get him to breathe, they called 911.  There is concern that since he had no oxygen for almost five minutes, they have transferred him to Winnie Palmer and Steve and Michelle are staying at the Ronald McDonald House.     

I of course am going nuts and want to drive down now.  I do hope to learn more in the next few days.


----------



## babytrees

tinker1bell said:


> Introducing  Caleb Daniel,,,,,,, My youngest son  Steve and his wife Michelle's little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle's water broke yesterday and he was born this morning at 10:45.  I don't know much more.  Because there was no fluid, he had pooped and swallowed some and he was born head up and not breathing.  Michelle was at a birthing center right across from the hospital and a midwife was assisting her.  When she could not get him to breathe, they called 911.  There is concern that since he had no oxygen for almost five minutes, they have transferred him to Winnie Palmer and Steve and Michelle are staying at the Ronald McDonald House.
> 
> I of course am going nuts and want to drive down now.  I do hope to learn more in the next few days.



Handsome man!! I will be praying for your family!!


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> Introducing  Caleb Daniel,,,,,,, My youngest son  Steve and his wife Michelle's little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle's water broke yesterday and he was born this morning at 10:45.  I don't know much more.  Because there was no fluid, he had pooped and swallowed some and he was born head up and not breathing.  Michelle was at a birthing center right across from the hospital and a midwife was assisting her.  When she could not get him to breathe, they called 911.  There is concern that since he had no oxygen for almost five minutes, they have transferred him to Winnie Palmer and Steve and Michelle are staying at the Ronald McDonald House.
> 
> I of course am going nuts and want to drive down now.  I do hope to learn more in the next few days.


cutie, prayers said


----------



## bear74

mommykds said:


> My kids love T Rex & the food is good. (Better than Rainforest IMO) That's always our first stop when we arrive.



thanks Ann Marie


----------



## Tammi67

Congratulations again Terry to you and your family on another sweet little baby.  I do hope all is well with Caleb.


----------



## Tammi67

2 weeks!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Terry - he is beautiful.  Here's hoping all will be fine.  I cannot imagine not being there either.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Congrats Terry-He is adorable!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

TGIF!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> TGIF!



  Glad it is your Friday!

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Terry - congratulations, we'll be keeping Caleb in our prayers


----------



## MrsHeg

Bernadette - sounds like our November trips will overlap this year

We have our January trip booked on rented points, our last night is waitlisted though, keeping our fingers crossed that it will come through.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> anyone ate at trex and like it.  I thought about Rainforest cafe at AK at 515 seating but was not sure how late the buses ran after park closing



We liked it.  Very cool atmosphere



tinker1bell said:


> Introducing  Caleb Daniel,,,,,,, My youngest son  Steve and his wife Michelle's little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle's water broke yesterday and he was born this morning at 10:45.  I don't know much more.  Because there was no fluid, he had pooped and swallowed some and he was born head up and not breathing.  Michelle was at a birthing center right across from the hospital and a midwife was assisting her.  When she could not get him to breathe, they called 911.  There is concern that since he had no oxygen for almost five minutes, they have transferred him to Winnie Palmer and Steve and Michelle are staying at the Ronald McDonald House.
> 
> I of course am going nuts and want to drive down now.  I do hope to learn more in the next few days.



Terry he is adorable.  I hope that all is well.  Brains are amazing organs, we'll pray that he will be 100%.  I'm sure that your son would love you nearby for support.


----------



## my3princes

Back to work tomorrow.  Vacation was okay.  We realized that we have turned into vacation snobs.  It didn't live up to Disney or a cruise or a tropical island.  Heck it didn't even rate as a campground we'd like to go back to...ever.  It was clean and we spent a lot of quality time together as a family.  My parents and Brother and his family went too so having no disagreements between 11 people is always a good thing.


----------



## my3princes

Lots of trips in the works 

Theresa it's good to hear that your job is working out.  It's been a long time coming.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Not sure what we'll do today, other than a dance lesson and hit the grocery.  I need to start getting the kids old fall and winter clothes hung and tagged for our weecycled wardrobe sale.  I can't believe summer is winding down.

Deb, I know what you mean....I've certainly turned my kids into vacation snobs.  I was talking to Alyssa about going to Yellowstone next summer, and staying in a cabin.  Her response: "with no satellite???"


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Back to work tomorrow.  Vacation was okay.  We realized that we have turned into vacation snobs.  It didn't live up to Disney or a cruise or a tropical island.  Heck it didn't even rate as a campground we'd like to go back to...ever.  It was clean and we spent a lot of quality time together as a family.  My parents and Brother and his family went too so having no disagreements between 11 people is always a good thing.



I understand the vacation snobs syndrome!


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Not sure what we'll do today, other than a dance lesson and hit the grocery.  I need to start getting the kids old fall and winter clothes hung and tagged for our weecycled wardrobe sale.  I can't believe summer is winding down.
> 
> Deb, I know what you mean....I've certainly turned my kids into vacation snobs.  I was talking to Alyssa about going to Yellowstone next summer, and staying in a cabin.  Her response: "with no satellite???"





I knew that all of you would understand my analogy


----------



## tinker1bell

Caleb is doing great.  Yesterday when Steve and Michelle went to visit him, the monitor showing brain activity was way high for the whole three hours they were there!!!  She is hoping to be able to hold him tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Caleb is doing great.  Yesterday when Steve and Michelle went to visit him, the monitor showing brain activity was way high for the whole three hours they were there!!!  She is hoping to be able to hold him tomorrow.



That's fabulous news.  Just what I needed to start my day off right


----------



## tmfranlk

Terry - Congrats to you all! Caleb is adorable. He looks healthy and strong. I'm sure everything's going to turn out wonderfully. Prayers continuing.

Deb - Glad you had a good time. I find myself always saying "I could do Disney for the price of this!" when we're looking/visiting elsewhere. :rofl:

Theresa - I'm so glad your job is working out! Phil's is finally too. After being told it was 40 hours his first week was 24 (of which they cut 8), second 10 and this week 22. So far he's worked an extra 6 on that 22 so maybe construction is getting back up to speed. Next week he has 32, which I can certainly live with.

Debbie - Loving the pictures you've posted from Amber's wedding lately.


We had a good camping trip this weekend, even if it was hot. Despite near 100 temps, there was a breeze on the river that made our canoe trip pleasant even! The kids had a great time! The only problem was the burn ban as a result of current drought conditions. It applied to wood and charcoal we knew, but as we were starting dinner the fire marshal came by and said no gas grills either - no open flame at all. So, we cooked dinner for 35 in 3 tiny kitchens running food, pans and utensils back and forth - I'm hoping we left each kitchen with it's right stuff in the end!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Terry, he's just beautiful. :  Glad to hear that everything appears to be fine!

Nicholas joined Boy Scouts last night.  He has a few friends in his patrol, and this troop is very active, with at least one overnight trip a month.  I think it will be good for him!

I'm hoping the storms stay away until at least 3pm today, so we can get in some time at the pool.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Hey guys!  Remember me?  
It has been a long time since I got on the Dis, but now that we have a trip coming up in February, I need to get back on to familiarize myself with Disney!


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Terry, he's just beautiful. :  Glad to hear that everything appears to be fine!
> 
> Nicholas joined Boy Scouts last night.  He has a few friends in his patrol, and this troop is very active, with at least one overnight trip a month.  I think it will be good for him!
> 
> I'm hoping the storms stay away until at least 3pm today, so we can get in some time at the pool.



And so it begins.  You will be sucked into helping, then maybe asst den leader then...

I hope he loves it as much as my older boys did.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Hey guys!  Remember me?
> It has been a long time since I got on the Dis, but now that we have a trip coming up in February, I need to get back on to familiarize myself with Disney!



Hey Tom  how the heck are you?


----------



## PNO4TE

How nice to see Tom on here!


----------



## bethbuchall




----------



## Disney Yooper

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Hey guys!  Remember me?
> It has been a long time since I got on the Dis, but now that we have a trip coming up in February, I need to get back on to familiarize myself with Disney!



It's so nice to see you Tom!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Deb - Nah, I can say "NO!"  Besides, his dad can do it. 

Tom - It's good to see you back here.  Have fun planning!


----------



## PNO4TE

OK,friends... a while back we were discussing a young adult series of books that I had not read and you all recommended it highly. I said I was going to try to get them and have a go at finding time to read.  Well... I can't remember what it was!!  Anyone remember?


----------



## tinker1bell

Mommy and Daddy got to hold Caleb yesterday.  Now she is waiting to be able to start nursing!!  It is amazing how big he looks in the first pictures but when I saw the picture of mommy holding him, he really looks small.  He weighs 6lbs.  

Once he is done with the antibiotics, he will be able to go home which is probably tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Mommy and Daddy got to hold Caleb yesterday.  Now she is waiting to be able to start nursing!!  It is amazing how big he looks in the first pictures but when I saw the picture of mommy holding him, he really looks small.  He weighs 6lbs.
> 
> Once he is done with the antibiotics, he will be able to go home which is probably tomorrow.



That's great news.


Vicki  How is the wedding planning going?


Still busy here.  I don't think I'm ever going to adjust to these 10 hour work days.  I feel like I have no time at home.  Oh well, I'm happy to have a full time job and thankful as well.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening, DDA!!

Tom - So good to see you! So, what's in the plans for your trip so far?!?!

Deb - 10 hours days are tough to get used to, I know. I forget, do you work 4 10hr days? 

Elin - Wish I could help, but Kingdom Keepers is all I can think of and I don't think that was it. I'll keep trying to remember or see if I can find my notes I took on kid-young adult book discussions.

We've got a GORGEOUS day/night here. I think the high was barely 80 so our neighbor (charges) and I took the kiddos to the park after the others left. Then tonight Terra and I took Mom out for a belated-birthday frozen yogurt stop and sat our on the patio. Now the girls and I are getting ready to go for a walk. Terra keeps upping the distance of our walks so hopefully she'll get her feet built up some for Disney. Either way, though, I did end up buying a Maclaren double off of eBay. It saved me almost $150 off of renting at Disney, covers Terra's needs better than I even thought it would, gives me an extra seat with the kids around here and solves the part where I apparently left my regular Maclaren in the parking lot of the bowling alley a month or so ago and while half the employees saw it that day, it disappeared before I could call and claim it. Guess some patron decided they really needed it.


----------



## babytrees

Elin- I am betting it was the "Hunger Games" trilogy (though I just started a good YA series-Hex Hall


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

TGIF!

Single digits!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tia and Theresa - Thanks for answering me.   I know it isn't _Kingdom Keepers_ because I have the whole set and am finishing the latest one this morning at the hospital while I wait for Bob at his rehab appointment.  I do remember the _Hunger Games_ discussion too.  Maybe that was it.  I will have to look into that series! I have never read the _Peter and the Starcatcher_ series either, so I have those on request at the library.  

I have very little time to read these days so I was thinking that books on this level might better meet my needs than a political thriller or historical novel would.  It has taken me a couple of months to get through the latest KK book!! I used to read 2-3 books a week.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tammi -  for a fast-approaching trip!!


----------



## bethbuchall

babytrees said:


> Elin- I am betting it was the "Hunger Games" trilogy (though I just started a good YA series-Hex Hall



I haven't read the _Hunger Games_ trilogy yet, but I know that Anne Marie and Glynis were highly recommending it a while back.

I read a lot of J and YA, though most of it I'm too embarrassed to admit to.

The Peter and the Starcatchers books were good, though I don't think I even finished the whole series.  If you have a good time for audio books, they were read by Jim Dale. 

Theresa, I'll have to look up Hex Hall.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  We're back from Disneyland.  Actually, we got back late Friday night, but we brought a virus back with us, and it's laid us pretty low.  It's been really nasty!  Alan was down from Saturday through Monday, and the kids have been just as bad.  Of course, that means there's no time for mom to be "down", as I have had to baby them all.  Oh well.  Maybe this weekend, I'll get a chance to have my turn.  I haven't felt too bad, just achy all over.

Disneyland was fabulous!  We all decided that August in Southern California just isn't for us, and we plan on going back to June!  We loved the new Star Tours, and went on that a couple of times every day!  Timothy loved the characters, and really enjoyed all the rides he was able to go on.  I was worried about the dark rides, but he never screamed or was afraid!  The twins conquered their fear of all the "big" rides, and went on everything multiple times!  I was so proud of them!  Katie got to explore some independent time with an older cousin, and she enjoyed it a lot!  Dad and I spent a couple of afternoons shopping and talking, and I enjoyed that a lot!  All in all, it was a great trip!

I've read back, but can't retain much!  I see that another baby was born, bless him!  Bob seems to be doing well, hooray!!!  Deb's restaurant closed, boo!  Theresa's job is going well, yay!  Debbie's wedding went off flawlessly!  Any other major things I missed?  I hope not!

School is starting in a couple of weeks, so we're gearing back up for that.  Clothes and supply shopping are going on frantically.  I am excited for school to start, but more importantly, the kids are excited!


----------



## my3princes

TGIT   I should have tomorrow off, but with a coworker on maternity leave I need to go in for a while tomorrow.  Hunter and Nick have doctor appts in the afternoon so it will definitely be a short day.


----------



## yellowfish78

Elin - check out Patrick Ness's Chaos Walking series too.  Completely out of the box!  But I LOVED the Hunger Games series too!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Three day weekend here!  I need to take Nicholas shopping and pick up some stuff for scouts, like hiking shoes and socks.  Alyssa needs her hair trimmed too.  Maybe then we'll go to the pool for a little while.  

Glynis - I'm glad to hear that you all had a great trip.  Sorry about the sickies though.


----------



## PNO4TE

yellowfish78 said:


> Elin - check out Patrick Ness's Chaos Walking series too.  Completely out of the box!  But I LOVED the Hunger Games series too!



Thanks, Chanon!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I was at the car dearlership at 6:00 this morning to have a recall on my car fixed.  I am going to be a grump today, I fear!


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Vicki  How is the wedding planning going?



Final dress fitting is today.  There were no alterations except for adding sleeves and the bustle.  Becky & I are dress shopping for ourselves while we are in Green Bay.  She has chosen Peacock feathers as a theme.  We'll decorate the gazebo and her bouquet.  We've ordered her veil from Etsy.  She is still looking for her accessories.  She is considering wearing her pearls that her Chuck's mom purchased for her as she was growing up or the beautiful necklace that I wore (borrowed from my cousin) for my wedding.  We are still looking at hair styles.  She is thinking just lots of curls and pulled up.  She usually wears a pony tail.  

She has the Reverand all set.  They meet with him tomorrow. The gazebo on Presque Isle is reserved.  This overlooks Lake Superior.  http://activenet14.active.com/mqtcty/servlet/OnLineIntroduction.sdi?redir=1

She is working on the photographer, flowers and a small cake.  We have 3 suites at the Comfort Suites reserved for Mom, the girls and us.  We will be staying there for the week-end.  She'll stay with us Friday night and get ready at the motel.

We are going to Marquette this week-end.  Chuck, Pete, and his dad are going suit shopping at the traditional Men's shop there.  It is where my dad purchased his suit for my wedding more than 29 years ago.  

Pete's mom is coming up from Chicago to meet us and feel a part of the planning.

Pete's dad is going to cover the dinner after the wedding.  

Pete & Katrina are thinking about having a barbeque on Sunday for friends and family in the area to celebrate.  They'll have a reception next spring.  

All in all with basically 2 months to plan a wedding and only a month to go, it is all coming together nicely.


----------



## Glynis

yellowfish78 said:


> Elin - check out Patrick Ness's Chaos Walking series too.  Completely out of the box!  But I LOVED the Hunger Games series too!



I'd also add Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series.  If you like Greek mythology, at all, you'll love these books!


----------



## Glynis

Disney Yooper said:


> Final dress fitting is today.  There were no alterations except for adding sleeves and the bustle.  Becky & I are dress shopping for ourselves while we are in Green Bay.  She has chosen Peacock feathers as a theme.  We'll decorate the gazebo and her bouquet.  We've ordered her veil from Etsy.  She is still looking for her accessories.  She is considering wearing her pearls that her Chuck's mom purchased for her as she was growing up or the beautiful necklace that I wore (borrowed from my cousin) for my wedding.  We are still looking at hair styles.  She is thinking just lots of curls and pulled up.  She usually wears a pony tail.
> 
> She has the Reverand all set.  They meet with him tomorrow. The gazebo on Presque Isle is reserved.  This overlooks Lake Superior.  http://activenet14.active.com/mqtcty/servlet/OnLineIntroduction.sdi?redir=1
> 
> She is working on the photographer, flowers and a small cake.  We have 3 suites at the Comfort Suites reserved for Mom, the girls and us.  We will be staying there for the week-end.  She'll stay with us Friday night and get ready at the motel.
> 
> We are going to Marquette this week-end.  Chuck, Pete, and his dad are going suit shopping at the traditional Men's shop there.  It is where my dad purchased his suit for my wedding more than 29 years ago.
> 
> Pete's mom is coming up from Chicago to meet us and feel a part of the planning.
> 
> Pete's dad is going to cover the dinner after the wedding.
> 
> Pete & Katrina are thinking about having a barbeque on Sunday for friends and family in the area to celebrate.  They'll have a reception next spring.
> 
> All in all with basically 2 months to plan a wedding and only a month to go, it is all coming together nicely.



Wow!  Sounds like it's going to be very lovely!  My nephew and his wife did peacock feathers, and it was gorgeous!  The cake had them on top, instead of a traditional topper, and the hall was decorated in those colors.  It was very nice!  I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## bear74

Vicki what are your Dec dates?


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> Final dress fitting is today.  There were no alterations except for adding sleeves and the bustle.  Becky & I are dress shopping for ourselves while we are in Green Bay.  She has chosen Peacock feathers as a theme.  We'll decorate the gazebo and her bouquet.  We've ordered her veil from Etsy.  She is still looking for her accessories.  She is considering wearing her pearls that her Chuck's mom purchased for her as she was growing up or the beautiful necklace that I wore (borrowed from my cousin) for my wedding.  We are still looking at hair styles.  She is thinking just lots of curls and pulled up.  She usually wears a pony tail.
> 
> She has the Reverand all set.  They meet with him tomorrow. The gazebo on Presque Isle is reserved.  This overlooks Lake Superior.  http://activenet14.active.com/mqtcty/servlet/OnLineIntroduction.sdi?redir=1
> 
> She is working on the photographer, flowers and a small cake.  We have 3 suites at the Comfort Suites reserved for Mom, the girls and us.  We will be staying there for the week-end.  She'll stay with us Friday night and get ready at the motel.
> 
> We are going to Marquette this week-end.  Chuck, Pete, and his dad are going suit shopping at the traditional Men's shop there.  It is where my dad purchased his suit for my wedding more than 29 years ago.
> 
> Pete's mom is coming up from Chicago to meet us and feel a part of the planning.
> 
> Pete's dad is going to cover the dinner after the wedding.
> 
> Pete & Katrina are thinking about having a barbeque on Sunday for friends and family in the area to celebrate.  They'll have a reception next spring.
> 
> All in all with basically 2 months to plan a wedding and only a month to go, it is all coming together nicely.



It sounds like things are coming along nicely.  You all must be super busy though.  I hope it's everything she has imagined.


----------



## my3princes

I didn't end up doing any comp time this morning.  Got up and got ready for work, but the bathroom kept calling.  On top of that I started a pot of coffee for Chris and for whatever reason the little mechanism on the bottom of the filter box didn't open and the water and grounds overflowed from the top.  I think I stopped it withing 6 cups   It only took 20 minutes to clean it up off the counter, floor and the machine itself.

Not a good start to the day.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> I didn't end up doing any comp time this morning.  Got up and got ready for work, but the bathroom kept calling.  On top of that I started a pot of coffee for Chris and for whatever reason the little mechanism on the bottom of the filter box didn't open and the water and grounds overflowed from the top.  I think I stopped it withing 6 cups   It only took 20 minutes to clean it up off the counter, floor and the machine itself.
> 
> Not a good start to the day.



not a good start.   heres hoping the rest gets better


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> I'd also add Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series.  If you like Greek mythology, at all, you'll love these books!



I loved it!! Elin I have the series if you want me to send it to you


----------



## yellowfish78

I have a one day one park ticket for Universal that we won't be using.  It expires the end of the year.  Does anyone here have use for it?


----------



## yellowfish78

Oh! Elin - do you have a Kindle?  I think I can loan you the Hunger Games via Kindle for free for two weeks...


----------



## PNO4TE

yellowfish78 said:


> Oh! Elin - do you have a Kindle?  I think I can loan you the Hunger Games via Kindle for free for two weeks...



 We bought Bob a Kobo reader since we had a Border's here.  Sadly...

Thanks anyway, Chanon.  I will have to see if I can get any of these for his Kobo.


----------



## ReAnSt

I hope you are all doing well.

Vickie- Good luck getting everything ready for the wedding.  

Elin- Hope Bob continues to improve.

Chanon- If no one else wants the ticket I should be able to use it.  Let me know what you want for it.

I need to start training for the half marathon.  I hope to do so after my trip to CA for the D23 expo which I am leaving for on Wednesday.  I have lots to do before I leave for that trip.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Terry-prayers for your DGS-he is so adorable!

Debbie-would love to see you in November!

Vicki-wedding plans sound nice!

Tom-congrats on booking a trip!

Channon-nice to see you

Becky-me too!  Need to start training for 1/2 marathon and have way too much to do before I leave for my trip on Wednesday.  

I made Emma the cutest dalmation backpack so now I need to make Joe & Lizzy bags.  Need to make some PJs as I made some for Joe & Emma.  Need to pack and have a ton of work to do too.  We come home on the 29th.  I will go to work on the 30th to do a few month end things but then be out again until after Labor Day.  It will be nice to have the break but then when I go back it will be non stop crazy til my November trip.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Lots of you have trips coming up in the next week!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Lots of you have trips coming up in the next week!


 Yep.  Bernadette and I will be there at the same time again!


----------



## bear74

Bernadette and Tammi have safe and fun trips


----------



## tinker1bell

Stephanie and I each got our cruise documents yesterday!!!

Best of all is that Steve and Michelle took Caleb home from the hospital yesterday and he is doing just fine.


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> Stephanie and I each got our cruise documents yesterday!!!
> 
> Best of all is that Steve and Michelle took Caleb home from the hospital yesterday and he is doing just fine.


----------



## my3princes

It is so refreshing to come here and read good news again   I wish we were headed to WDW, but that's not in the cards for a few years  

We're busy this weekend helping my parents put up their wood for next year.  It needed to be cut, split, delivered and piled to give it a year to dry.  We got about 3 cord put up today.  Hopefully we'll get their last 2  done tomorrow.  Then we can finish up our own.  It's good exercise and it will save us a bunch of money this winter.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> It is so refreshing to come here and read good news again   I wish we were headed to WDW, but that's not in the cards for a few years
> 
> We're busy this weekend helping my parents put up their wood for next year.  It needed to be cut, split, delivered and piled to give it a year to dry.  We got about 3 cord put up today.  Hopefully we'll get their last 2  done tomorrow.  Then we can finish up our own.  It's good exercise and it will save us a bunch of money this winter.


----------



## yellowfish78

ReAnSt said:


> I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Vickie- Good luck getting everything ready for the wedding.
> 
> Elin- Hope Bob continues to improve.
> 
> Chanon- If no one else wants the ticket I should be able to use it.  Let me know what you want for it.
> 
> I need to start training for the half marathon.  I hope to do so after my trip to CA for the D23 expo which I am leaving for on Wednesday.  I have lots to do before I leave for that trip.



Becky - I sent you a message via FB - I found out the ticket doesn't expire until 8/31/2012 and it can't be upgraded since it's technically a comp ticket (from My Coke Rewards).  I'm asking $50; so if you can't use it and someone else can before 8/31/12, let me know!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi67 said:


> Yep.  Bernadette and I will be there at the same time again!


I'll be ready by Wednesday!  I should send you a list of our days as we are unlikely to see each other on the bus this year.



bear74 said:


> Bernadette and Tammi have safe and fun trips


Thanks!



tinker1bell said:


> Stephanie and I each got our cruise documents yesterday!!!
> 
> Best of all is that Steve and Michelle took Caleb home from the hospital yesterday and he is doing just fine.


What wonderful news about Caleb!



my3princes said:


> We're busy this weekend helping my parents put up their wood for next year.  It needed to be cut, split, delivered and piled to give it a year to dry.  We got about 3 cord put up today.  Hopefully we'll get their last 2  done tomorrow.  Then we can finish up our own.  It's good exercise and it will save us a bunch of money this winter.


Sounds exhausting!  My back hurts and all I did was sew.

Had a productive day today.  We all went blueberry picking this morning.  I made Lizzy's bag-just have to sew the strap adjusters on.  I am very happy with how it came out.  It is patchwork Pooh fabrics.  I am also about 80% done with Joe's.  I just have to put on the magnet closure then sew the lining in and straps on.  Love his too.  His is red and black with an applique of the Partners Statue on the flap.  It is lined in yellow and has a small splash of yellow on the outside with the handle.  He LOVES it.  

So tomorrow I just have to do laundry, finish Joe's bag while that is cooking, pack, sort though my cameras' memory cards, and maybe do some school supply shopping.  

We are watching an Epcot movie from 2003.  Emma used to watch this movie nearly every night.   It has been a while since I've watched it.


----------



## MrsHeg

Terry - what wonderful news!

Bernadette - we'll have to make plans to see each other, who is going with you in November?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Bernadette - I PM'd you our park days and my cell.

Terry - I'm so glad to hear that Caleb is home. :

Deb - This must have been the week for coffee pot mishaps.  I broke my carafe the other night.  The pizza stone was standing up in the dish drain and I banged the carafe into it, shattering a hole in the bottom.  Luckily it was empty and didn't send shards of glass everywhere.  I just ended up buying a whole new coffee maker as the carafes were almost just as much.

Rainy day here today.  I guess we won't make it to the pool.


----------



## my3princes

We did another 3 plus cord of wood today.  My parents are all set for this year   We still have more to do here, but no big rush.  We hit Staples this afternoon and stocked up on 1 cent notebooks.  

I've been searching for campground near Lake George that charge a reasonable rate.  Most campgrounds have a base rate then charge extra for holidays and extra for each kid, etc.  We wanted to bring our camper there for Labor Day weekend as we have a white water rafting trip booked.  We need to be there the following weekend for a car show so it made sense to find a campground that we could book for 9 nights.  Some campgrounds run specials in the fall where you can camp on the weekends and leave the camper there during the week.  So I search and kept coming up with $750 for 9 nights   That obviously wasn't going to happen.  Somehow I stumbled on a campground just outside of Lake George (in the town that we are white water rafting in) that had fabulous fall rates with the option to leave the camper there during the week.  I called to inquire and it turns out that their web administrator made a few mistakes on the website, but they are honoring the rates.  I ended up paying $142 for the 9 nights, 5 of which we will actually be at the campground  I don't have to pay an upcharge for the holiday weekend or the charge for kids.  I'm feeling lucky tonight


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning DDA,

I certainly don't feel like going to work today, nothing wrong I just would like to stay home.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## PNO4TE

That is a great deal on the campground , Deb!

Debbie - I am with you... I would like to play hooky today too!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Great snag, Deb.

Debbie and Elin, I'm like that most days when the alarm goes off at 3:15AM!  The bright side is that after today and tomorrow, I'm on vacation!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning!

So glad to see Caleb is home!
Tom-good to see you!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> Bernadette - we'll have to make plans to see each other, who is going with you in November?


I am going with just a coworker.  We've never traveled together so it should be interesting.  She's a fanatic too so I'm sure we'll be fine.  I will be flying to Orlando the very day my boss and CFO will be flying to the Board meeting to present the budget.  So I'll be more than ready for an escape from reality!!!!!



Tammi67 said:


> Bernadette - I PM'd you our park days and my cell.


Sent you our days and my cell.  Looks like we line up on several days.



my3princes said:


> We did another 3 plus cord of wood today.  My parents are all set for this year   We still have more to do here, but no big rush.  We hit Staples this afternoon and stocked up on 1 cent notebooks.
> 
> I've been searching for campground near Lake George that charge a reasonable rate.  Most campgrounds have a base rate then charge extra for holidays and extra for each kid, etc.  We wanted to bring our camper there for Labor Day weekend as we have a white water rafting trip booked.  We need to be there the following weekend for a car show so it made sense to find a campground that we could book for 9 nights.  Some campgrounds run specials in the fall where you can camp on the weekends and leave the camper there during the week.  So I search and kept coming up with $750 for 9 nights   That obviously wasn't going to happen.  Somehow I stumbled on a campground just outside of Lake George (in the town that we are white water rafting in) that had fabulous fall rates with the option to leave the camper there during the week.  I called to inquire and it turns out that their web administrator made a few mistakes on the website, but they are honoring the rates.  I ended up paying $142 for the 9 nights, 5 of which we will actually be at the campground  I don't have to pay an upcharge for the holiday weekend or the charge for kids.  I'm feeling lucky tonight


Exhausting!

Yay for the great campground rate!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I got mostly packed yesterday.  All the clothes just need to do carry on which means charging stuff and making photo back ups and all that.

I got Lizzy's & Joe's bags completed.  They seem happy with them.  Here's the 3 of them.
Emma's-I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:















Lizzy's Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did zigzag stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:















Joe's Walt & Mickey bag.  I made the Partners applique for this bag.  Joe's bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.















I sewed the strap adjusters on Lizzy's & Joe's bag the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.

I never did make Lizzy PJ shorts.  She seem OK with that but if I can't sleep tonight or tomorrow I may just make them-should take less than an hour.  I didn't take a photo of Joe's Kermit PJ's but here are Emma's (had to post this photo for Vicki!).






And just to be sure I would really appreciate the vacation....I broke a tooth yesterday.  Got into the dentist at 11am today only to be told that I really needed a root canal so I went there at 2:20.  And went to/from work in between all those trips.  I'll have to get here extra early to get everything done here tomorrow.  I guess I should back to work right now!


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> I got mostly packed yesterday.  All the clothes just need to do carry on which means charging stuff and making photo back ups and all that.
> 
> I got Lizzy's & Joe's bags completed.  They seem happy with them.  Here's the 3 of them.
> Emma's-I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzy's Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did zigzag stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe's Walt & Mickey bag.  I made the Partners applique for this bag.  Joe's bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on Lizzy's & Joe's bag the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.
> 
> I never did make Lizzy PJ shorts.  She seem OK with that but if I can't sleep tonight or tomorrow I may just make them-should take less than an hour.  I didn't take a photo of Joe's Kermit PJ's but here are Emma's (had to post this photo for Vicki!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to be sure I would really appreciate the vacation....I broke a tooth yesterday.  Got into the dentist at 11am today only to be told that I really needed a root canal so I went there at 2:20.  And went to/from work in between all those trips.  I'll have to get here extra early to get everything done here tomorrow.  I guess I should back to work right now!



Very nice


----------



## my3princes

Today has pretty much sucked.  I wound up sick last night.  I swear I was in active labor   Thought I was feeling better this morning so I headed into work.  I lasted about 4 hours then the nausea and body aches were too much to sit still.  I came home and tried to sleep, but the aches and fever/chills made that nearly impossible.  I still feel achy, but am hoping the worst is over.  This rainy weather certainly doesn't help.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bear74 said:


> Vicki what are your Dec dates?



December 6 - 16.


----------



## tmfranlk

Bernadette - I *love* the bags, especially Joe's. Very nice! Hope you have a very productive day at work tomorrow and can leave for your trip with no worries.

Deb - Hope you're feeling better!

Things are about the same here. School starts Wed so I don't have any meetings, etc at least for this week. Planned two for next, though, and have tons of stuff to around the house. On the plus side, I do get to pass the 100 day mark for our trip this week!!!


----------



## bear74

Disney Yooper said:


> December 6 - 16.



we leave Dec 7th.


----------



## bear74

lovesdumbo said:


> I got mostly packed yesterday.  All the clothes just need to do carry on which means charging stuff and making photo back ups and all that.
> 
> I got Lizzy's & Joe's bags completed.  They seem happy with them.  Here's the 3 of them.
> Emma's-I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzy's Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did zigzag stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe's Walt & Mickey bag.  I made the Partners applique for this bag.  Joe's bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on Lizzy's & Joe's bag the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.
> 
> I never did make Lizzy PJ shorts.  She seem OK with that but if I can't sleep tonight or tomorrow I may just make them-should take less than an hour.  I didn't take a photo of Joe's Kermit PJ's but here are Emma's (had to post this photo for Vicki!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to be sure I would really appreciate the vacation....I broke a tooth yesterday.  Got into the dentist at 11am today only to be told that I really needed a root canal so I went there at 2:20.  And went to/from work in between all those trips.  I'll have to get here extra early to get everything done here tomorrow.  I guess I should back to work right now!



love them.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Today has pretty much sucked.  I wound up sick last night.  I swear I was in active labor   Thought I was feeling better this morning so I headed into work.  I lasted about 4 hours then the nausea and body aches were too much to sit still.  I came home and tried to sleep, but the aches and fever/chills made that nearly impossible.  I still feel achy, but am hoping the worst is over.  This rainy weather certainly doesn't help.



that stinks, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> Today has pretty much sucked.  I wound up sick last night.  I swear I was in active labor   Thought I was feeling better this morning so I headed into work.  I lasted about 4 hours then the nausea and body aches were too much to sit still.  I came home and tried to sleep, but the aches and fever/chills made that nearly impossible.  I still feel achy, but am hoping the worst is over.  This rainy weather certainly doesn't help.


Hope you're feeling better.  The weather is starting to improve here so hopefully it is already better for you.  



tmfranlk said:


> Bernadette - I *love* the bags, especially Joe's. Very nice! Hope you have a very productive day at work tomorrow and can leave for your trip with no worries.
> 
> Things are about the same here. School starts Wed so I don't have any meetings, etc at least for this week. Planned two for next, though, and have tons of stuff to around the house. On the plus side, I do get to pass the 100 day mark for our trip this week!!!


Thanks!  I'm off to work now so I can get home at a reasonable hour.  I've got a ton to do and meetings at 8:30, 10:00, 1:00 and 3:00.  I still feel like I want to puke with the stress but once I get there I'll be OK.  Since I'm the only one with an AP we won't go to the parks on our arrival day but I may just sneak off by myself to go get a Grey Goose slushie in France.

Yay for double digit dancing!



bear74 said:


> love them.


Thanks!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

It's my last day of work. 

Bernadette, those bags are AWESOME!!!  I love the Dalmation one!  I hope you get everything done today without pulling your hair out.  Have a great trip, and hopefully I'll see you!

Deb - I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## my3princes

I'm home again today.  My body is still aching and I was nauseous when I woke up at 4:30.  I'm hoping one last day at home will make me feel much more like myself.  I don't think we're camping this weekend so I'll probably work on Friday in hopes of not getting too far behind.  I HATE being out.

I heard a huge accident on the interstate near our house.  I can't see it, but it must be ba as I've seen several rescue trucks, firetruck, sheriff's, state police, and a Huge wrecker.  I assume that a large truck was going too fast with the wet road conditions and lost control on the bridge.  This usually happens every ice storm during the winter, not in the summer


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> Things are about the same here. School starts Wed so I don't have any meetings, etc at least for this week. Planned two for next, though, and have tons of stuff to around the house. On the plus side, I do get to pass the 100 day mark for our trip this week!!!



ohh that means I do as well.


----------



## bear74

man its a s-l-o-w day here at work.  I of course forgot to bring a book.


----------



## my3princes

Since I'm captive in my home today I finally bit the bullet and started to look at pricing for our Hawaii trip   We're getting close to the window for airfare opening up.  I may actually need to use a travel agent this time.  I wonder if Channon does Hawaii trips?    We have the cruise booked, but we want to stay in Honolulu a few days before we move to Aulani then to the cruise then back to Honolulu then stop at DL on the way back.  Between the cruise and DVC aspects it seems like a mess for a travel agent.


----------



## tmfranlk

Did anyone else see the pictures from the rooms at Art of Animations? They look really nice! I'm excited about the fact that the family suites look to me like their a murphy bed and then a pullout couch. Sounds like a better option than the couch and chairs. I'm thinking maybe this will be our goal when we take Rachel and her friend for their graduation in a few years. Of course, if deals still don't apply to the suites, you know my frugal side is going to win out and we'll book two standards somewhere.

eta: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...f-animation-resort/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY11Q4FBDM0021


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> Since I'm captive in my home today I finally bit the bullet and started to look at pricing for our Hawaii trip   We're getting close to the window for airfare opening up.  I may actually need to use a travel agent this time.  I wonder if Channon does Hawaii trips?    We have the cruise booked, but we want to stay in Honolulu a few days before we move to Aulani then to the cruise then back to Honolulu then stop at DL on the way back.  Between the cruise and DVC aspects it seems like a mess for a travel agent.



Sounds like the kind of trip I'd have so much fun figuring out! But yeah a travel agent would probably make it easier - especially with your schedule lately. What a fun plan though! I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Yes, Tia, I looked at those suites yesterday.  They are cute!

Lots to do today.  The kids have yearly physicals at 9.  Poor Nicholas needs a booster shot for middle school, so he's not happy about that.  Then Alyssa has a ballet lesson at 12:30.  Her ballet and modern companies are dancing at a local assisted living home tonight.  Sometime today I need to start thinking about packing, or at least laying things out in the staging room.

Have a great day!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning! I may head back to my classroom today ..other than that, not much planned...I cant beleive I go back to work so soon!


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> Did anyone else see the pictures from the rooms at Art of Animations? They look really nice! I'm excited about the fact that the family suites look to me like their a murphy bed and then a pullout couch. Sounds like a better option than the couch and chairs. I'm thinking maybe this will be our goal when we take Rachel and her friend for their graduation in a few years. Of course, if deals still don't apply to the suites, you know my frugal side is going to win out and we'll book two standards somewhere.
> 
> eta: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...f-animation-resort/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY11Q4FBDM0021



I did see those.  Laura wants to go stay in a Little Mermaid.  I think that will probably be our next place to stay, but I have no idea when.



Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Yes, Tia, I looked at those suites yesterday.  They are cute!
> 
> Lots to do today.  The kids have yearly physicals at 9.  Poor Nicholas needs a booster shot for middle school, so he's not happy about that.  Then Alyssa has a ballet lesson at 12:30.  Her ballet and modern companies are dancing at a local assisted living home tonight.  Sometime today I need to start thinking about packing, or at least laying things out in the staging room.
> 
> Have a great day!



You are getting so close to your trip!  Laura needed another meningitis shot this year, and she was ticked.  They gave it to her a couple of years ago and said that it would last through college.  Now they have decided that they don't last as long as initial reports, so she needed a new one.




Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning! I may head back to my classroom today ..other than that, not much planned...I cant beleive I go back to work so soon!



I can't believe how quickly this summer disappeared!  I am not ready for my kids to go to school, and I am not feeling ready to go back myself.



tinker1bell said:


> Stephanie and I each got our cruise documents yesterday!!!
> 
> Best of all is that Steve and Michelle took Caleb home from the hospital yesterday and he is doing just fine.







my3princes said:


> We did another 3 plus cord of wood today.  My parents are all set for this year   We still have more to do here, but no big rush.  We hit Staples this afternoon and stocked up on 1 cent notebooks.
> 
> I've been searching for campground near Lake George that charge a reasonable rate.  Most campgrounds have a base rate then charge extra for holidays and extra for each kid, etc.  We wanted to bring our camper there for Labor Day weekend as we have a white water rafting trip booked.  We need to be there the following weekend for a car show so it made sense to find a campground that we could book for 9 nights.  Some campgrounds run specials in the fall where you can camp on the weekends and leave the camper there during the week.  So I search and kept coming up with $750 for 9 nights   That obviously wasn't going to happen.  Somehow I stumbled on a campground just outside of Lake George (in the town that we are white water rafting in) that had fabulous fall rates with the option to leave the camper there during the week.  I called to inquire and it turns out that their web administrator made a few mistakes on the website, but they are honoring the rates.  I ended up paying $142 for the 9 nights, 5 of which we will actually be at the campground  I don't have to pay an upcharge for the holiday weekend or the charge for kids.  I'm feeling lucky tonight



Great deal on the campground!  I never realized how much it cost for a camp site until Matthew did some tent camping this summer.

Bernadette, your sewing projects are all amazing!  I'll take one of the Partners bags.   Have a magical trip, and I hope that the tooth is feeling better!



my3princes said:


> Since I'm captive in my home today I finally bit the bullet and started to look at pricing for our Hawaii trip   We're getting close to the window for airfare opening up.  I may actually need to use a travel agent this time.  I wonder if Channon does Hawaii trips?    We have the cruise booked, but we want to stay in Honolulu a few days before we move to Aulani then to the cruise then back to Honolulu then stop at DL on the way back.  Between the cruise and DVC aspects it seems like a mess for a travel agent.



I hope that you are feeling better!  It sounds like an exciting trip, but I can definitely see how the planning could be overwhelming.  It's so hard to plan for somewhere you have never been.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 



bethbuchall said:


> You are getting so close to your trip! Laura needed another meningitis shot this year, and she was ticked. They gave it to her a couple of years ago and said that it would last through college. Now they have decided that they don't last as long as initial reports, so she needed a new one.


 
They told us if I opted for the shot that Nicholas would need a booster down the road.  I told her I'd research it and if I decided to do it he can get it when we're come in in the fall for our flu shots.  I suspect more and more colleges are now requiring it, so it will probably be inevitable that he'll have to have it someday.


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> They told us if I opted for the shot that Nicholas would need a booster down the road.  I told her I'd research it and if I decided to do it he can get it when we're come in in the fall for our flu shots.  I suspect more and more colleges are now requiring it, so it will probably be inevitable that he'll have to have it someday.



The CDC is still recommending the shot around 10-12 and then a booster when going off to college.  When Laura was 12, they said that it was effective for 10 years and would get her through college.  Now they are saying it's more like 5-6 years.  Matthew went for his physical on Tuesday, and the doctor said that he didn't recommend the booster for him, since he is in an apartment, not the dorms now.  The good news about it is that Laura said that it didn't really hurt going in and didn't cause any soreness in her arm (unlike the DTap).

Has anyone done any research on the HPV for boys?  That was offered to Matthew, but he hadn't done any research and didn't even know if our insurance covered it, so he declined for now.  I don't know if they will offer it for Miles on Friday, but I think I have a few years to think about it for him.


----------



## bethbuchall

I was reading some board that I don't usually read late the other night waiting for Laura to get home, and someone had this in their signature:






It was really weird to see, because that is one that I made a while ago not one that I had found somewhere.  It was copied to their Photobucket account, not linked from mine.  I don't mind, but it just felt a little strange.  I wish that I could remember what I was reading at the time.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Life is a whirlwind right now, so I am not on here as much.  Nothing is wrong, just REALLY busy.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

bethbuchall said:


> I can't believe how quickly this summer disappeared!  I am not ready for my kids to go to school, and I am not feeling ready to go back myself.
> 
> .



I know, it has FLOWN by! Im really excited to start the year as I get tenured on Sept 1st, but I am not quite ready. This summer has been go hectic between my brother and I both moving...Things are finally starting to settle down a bit and Im not looking forward to it being over!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> Life is a whirlwind right now, so I am not on here as much. Nothing is wrong, just REALLY busy.


Good. I was about ready to text you and ask if everything was okay.

Last minute errands have been run.  Kids clothes are laid out.  Last load of laundry is in the dryer.  Confirmations have been printed.  Owner's Locker has been inventoried.  

Tomorrow I will put everything in the suitcases and get the house readied for the cat sitter.  I think that about covers it, but for some reason I feel really disjointed about this trip.  Maybe because it's becoming so natural that there really isn't a lot TO do.


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> I know, it has FLOWN by! Im really excited to start the year as I get tenured on Sept 1st, but I am not quite ready. This summer has been go hectic between my brother and I both moving...Things are finally starting to settle down a bit and Im not looking forward to it being over!



How is your brother adjusting?  How are your parents adjusting to an empty house?  Any news on the boyfriend front


----------



## bethbuchall

Laura got her driver's license today!  She is so happy.  She got her permit on her 16th birthday almost two years ago.  For the first year, she drove a little but wasn't really interested.  Then she started driving a lot more last summer, but by the time school started, she didn't have much time.  This summer she has been driving everywhere, including a couple of ours on the Thruway and in torrential downpours.  We have also spent countless nights out parallel parking.  She had way more than the required hours (50 hours total with at least 15 after dark), and we knew that she was ready to test at the beginning of July.  Unfortunately, the only time available before she had to leave for college was 8/15.  Her test was Monday, and although a little nervous, she wasn't too worried.  And then she had the examiner from H-E--double hockey sticks.  Spectacular fail!  She lost 55 points (max to lose is 30).  She was absolutely sobbing by the end of the test, and one of the worst feelings was watching her cry and not being able to go comfort her, because he sat in the car for a long time going over everything she did wrong.  She kept telling me that he was so mean to her.  At first I thought she just felt that way because he was authoritative (and he failed her), but the more she told me that things that he said, the more I had to agree with her.  We figured that was it until one of her breaks, but she came home and checked the system anyway.  By some stroke of luck, she was able to get another appointment for today.  Unfortunately, it was at the same test location, but she took it.

The skies opened up on our drive there.  So much so that at one point the highway came to a standstill.  She did a wonderful job of staying calm.  We finally pulled into the line at the curb in a giant puddle while the rain poured down and lightning flashed all around us.  We even saw a transformer get hit not far in front of us and the sparks shower down.  It was scary and seemed like a bad omen.  Finally, the skies lightened and the rain slowed to a drizzle.  We moved up in line until we were the second from the front.  The dreaded examiner went to the front car, so we thought we were safe, but they were having battery trouble, and the car couldn't move.  So, the same "mean" man made his way to our car.  My last words to Laura were, "You show him what you can do!"  Miles and I had to leave the car and hope that the lightning stayed far away, because there wasn't much shelter.  Laura said that the first thing he did was yell at her for parking too close to the car in front of her, because it couldn't move.  (She also said that she had absolutely no problem getting around it.)

While we were waiting for her to finish the test, I met an older gentleman who told me that he was a driving instructor waiting for one of his clients.  When I told him that my daughter was testing with the examiner who failed her so badly on Monday, he expressed sympathy and told me that he knew that one well.  His fail rate is very high, and he regularly has girls sobbing.  As a matter of fact, he was there earlier that morning with another client and witnessed a girl (not his client) crying so hard that she was hitting the dash.  Then the examiner came from around the corner with a sour look on his face and mumbled to me to have a nice day.  I could tell nothing from his expression and the driving instructor couldn't tell either.  The only hope that I held was that on Monday he seemed to delight in telling me how poorly my daughter drove.  I peeked around the corner to see Laura beaming in the driver's seat, and I felt such relief.  She told me that he was still extremely mean, but she held it together and passed!  He didn't make any mention of remembering her from the other day.

Whew!  Sorry to be so long-winded, but what a day!  In some ways, I'm glad that she had the same examiner, because it seems like a real win over Monday.


----------



## tmfranlk

Wow, what a tough test for her, Beth. Big congrats to Laura!!!! I would have been a nervous wreck in her position today, I'm sure.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening, DDA! Just a regular day in the neighborhood around here. Full load of kiddos is back up and running (well, almost - my 3yo hasn't been here everyday quite yet) and the new baby (3mo) is here so I've got my hands plenty full. Working on how to get things done around everything else so I can get back to some kind of productive schedule.

We're on a trip high this week since we past the 100 day mark. It's kind of funny because Terra has almost blown me off anytime I had tried talking about the trip since I booked in Jan. However, this week after I mentioned we were 99 days away she has been talking Disney stuff almost non-stop. (Okay, she's actually talked about pugs almost non-stop, but when she takes a brief break from that obsession, then it's all Disney!  ) Yesterday she suggested we watch our recording of Samantha Brown's Favorite Things and then wanted to watch WDW Behind the Scenes as well. In getting to that, she discovered several of Samantha Brown's old Great Hotels episodes so we've watched some of those too. It's so nice to have her excited about the trip again (she was starting to worry me ). She's mentioned several times wishing she could go to AKL so I know she'll be excited about that surprise - though no mentioning there's even a surprise around her or I'll have break the news - she *does not* do surprises.


----------



## tmfranlk

Anne Marie - Didn't you just go to Williamsburg? My Mom and Dad are going to be out that way in Nov for my Aunt's 80th birthday and wanted to visit Williamsburg as well. Do you know what things are and aren't included in the basic admission? thanks!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Tia - Williamsburg has a terrific site that will let you know exactly what is included in whichever pass your family decides to purchase.

http://www.history.org/


----------



## PNO4TE

Today we begin our big travel experiment!  We are leaving late this afternoon to drive to DC and have a Park 'n' Fly there.  Our flight is at 6:15 tomorrow morning  and I know it is going to take all I have to get both Bob and Kristin up and at 'em even from a hotel next to the airport!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Today we begin our big travel experiment!  We are leaving late this afternoon to drive to DC and have a Park 'n' Fly there.  Our flight is at 6:15 tomorrow morning  and I know it is going to take all I have to get both Bob and Kristin up and at 'em even from a hotel next to the airport!



Have a wonderful trip!  I hope that it all goes smoothly!


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth - I forgot to comment on Laura's huge achievement.  Good for her!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> How is your brother adjusting?  How are your parents adjusting to an empty house?  Any news on the boyfriend front



Joe is loving it! He misses everyone back home, but seems really happy. It really is the perfect place for him! Im looking forward to hopefully visiting him soon.  I keep checking the airfare because Spirit tends to have those $9.00 flights. Since I am off the next couple weeks, I can be really flexible in my travel times.  My parents are doing good--I still see them 2-3 times a week--either dinner or just stopping by to say hi. I know its tough on them so Im trying to be around a bit.
No major news on the boyfriend front--let's just say I'm working on it!



bethbuchall said:


> Laura got her driver's license today!


SO glad she got it! How horrible to have an examiner like that though-Way to go to her for sticking with it, even with him the 2nd time! I think that would have thrown me.



PNO4TE said:


> Today we begin our big travel experiment!  We are leaving late this afternoon to drive to DC and have a Park 'n' Fly there.  Our flight is at 6:15 tomorrow morning  and I know it is going to take all I have to get both Bob and Kristin up and at 'em even from a hotel next to the airport!


Have a great time! Good luck waking them both up tomorrow!


----------



## bear74

Elin have a great trip


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Hope your travels go smoothly today!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Laura got her driver's license today!  She is so happy.  She got her permit on her 16th birthday almost two years ago.  For the first year, she drove a little but wasn't really interested.  Then she started driving a lot more last summer, but by the time school started, she didn't have much time.  This summer she has been driving everywhere, including a couple of ours on the Thruway and in torrential downpours.  We have also spent countless nights out parallel parking.  She had way more than the required hours (50 hours total with at least 15 after dark), and we knew that she was ready to test at the beginning of July.  Unfortunately, the only time available before she had to leave for college was 8/15.  Her test was Monday, and although a little nervous, she wasn't too worried.  And then she had the examiner from H-E--double hockey sticks.  Spectacular fail!  She lost 55 points (max to lose is 30).  She was absolutely sobbing by the end of the test, and one of the worst feelings was watching her cry and not being able to go comfort her, because he sat in the car for a long time going over everything she did wrong.  She kept telling me that he was so mean to her.  At first I thought she just felt that way because he was authoritative (and he failed her), but the more she told me that things that he said, the more I had to agree with her.  We figured that was it until one of her breaks, but she came home and checked the system anyway.  By some stroke of luck, she was able to get another appointment for today.  Unfortunately, it was at the same test location, but she took it.
> 
> The skies opened up on our drive there.  So much so that at one point the highway came to a standstill.  She did a wonderful job of staying calm.  We finally pulled into the line at the curb in a giant puddle while the rain poured down and lightning flashed all around us.  We even saw a transformer get hit not far in front of us and the sparks shower down.  It was scary and seemed like a bad omen.  Finally, the skies lightened and the rain slowed to a drizzle.  We moved up in line until we were the second from the front.  The dreaded examiner went to the front car, so we thought we were safe, but they were having battery trouble, and the car couldn't move.  So, the same "mean" man made his way to our car.  My last words to Laura were, "You show him what you can do!"  Miles and I had to leave the car and hope that the lightning stayed far away, because there wasn't much shelter.  Laura said that the first thing he did was yell at her for parking too close to the car in front of her, because it couldn't move.  (She also said that she had absolutely no problem getting around it.)
> 
> While we were waiting for her to finish the test, I met an older gentleman who told me that he was a driving instructor waiting for one of his clients.  When I told him that my daughter was testing with the examiner who failed her so badly on Monday, he expressed sympathy and told me that he knew that one well.  His fail rate is very high, and he regularly has girls sobbing.  As a matter of fact, he was there earlier that morning with another client and witnessed a girl (not his client) crying so hard that she was hitting the dash.  Then the examiner came from around the corner with a sour look on his face and mumbled to me to have a nice day.  I could tell nothing from his expression and the driving instructor couldn't tell either.  The only hope that I held was that on Monday he seemed to delight in telling me how poorly my daughter drove.  I peeked around the corner to see Laura beaming in the driver's seat, and I felt such relief.  She told me that he was still extremely mean, but she held it together and passed!  He didn't make any mention of remembering her from the other day.
> 
> Whew!  Sorry to be so long-winded, but what a day!  In some ways, I'm glad that she had the same examiner, because it seems like a real win over Monday.



I'm so glad that she got her license.  That is fabulous.  Nick will go for his in less than 2 months   It will be nice to not have to worry about how he is getting 2 and from school though 

Elin I hope you travels go smoothly.


----------



## mommykds

Hi!  We just got home last night from Disney.  Seemed like it went by way too fast.


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Hope you are having a good trip & glad Bob's improving.

Tammi,
Sorry we missed you!

Terry,
Glad to hear your new grandson is home. Congrats!

Deb,
Hawaii sounds great!  I think I'd want a travel agent to help me plan too.

Beth,
Congrats to Laura!

Vicki,
Good luck wedding planning!

Tom,
Nice to see you!

Tia,
I think Elin already gave you the link but if you have any questions, please ask.  We love CW.  

Bernadette,
I think you should quit your job & sell all the wonderful things you make! Wow!!

Jennifer,
Congrats on your upcoming tenure.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## bear74

hi everyone  we have had 68 days so far this some 100+ temps.  Ugg


----------



## bear74

mommykds said:


> Hi!  We just got home last night from Disney.  Seemed like it went by way too fast.



welcome home.


----------



## mommykds

Thanks Jennifer!!!


----------



## my3princes

mommykds said:


> Hi!  We just got home last night from Disney.  Seemed like it went by way too fast.




I can't wait to hear about your trip.  I need to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

mommykds said:


> Hi!  We just got home last night from Disney.  Seemed like it went by way too fast.



welcome home!! can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Deb-ask Chris if he is ready for some football trash talking?!  

I had an exciting day on Saturday! My dad and I had tickets to go to an event in North Jersey where you got to meet 3 former Cowboys players. It was booked through a company that I use a few times a year to meet some current players...So we drove like 45 minutes to get there, saw some of our friends that we have met in the past years, and waited for the players. The players came in and they were awesome! Got pictures and autographs..then there was a raffle.  They had 2 prizes, the first was memorabilia. My dad wouldnt let me see our numbers (he was just tormenting me). As they are announcing the grand prize, they were one number away and my dad said we were still in it..then he looked at me and was like thats us! So i jump up and down like a crazy person. We won 2 tickets to the opening day Cowboys/Jets game in NJ--and 2 tailgating tickets! I am SO excited! So I am making a weekend of it--Im going to stay at the team hotel the night before the game and do the autograph show with 2 of the players. Then the next day my dad will meet up with me and we'll do the tailgating and game! And the best part, its like 3 weeks away!


----------



## bear74

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Deb-ask Chris if he is ready for some football trash talking?!
> 
> I had an exciting day on Saturday! My dad and I had tickets to go to an event in North Jersey where you got to meet 3 former Cowboys players. It was booked through a company that I use a few times a year to meet some current players...So we drove like 45 minutes to get there, saw some of our friends that we have met in the past years, and waited for the players. The players came in and they were awesome! Got pictures and autographs..then there was a raffle.  They had 2 prizes, the first was memorabilia. My dad wouldnt let me see our numbers (he was just tormenting me). As they are announcing the grand prize, they were one number away and my dad said we were still in it..then he looked at me and was like thats us! So i jump up and down like a crazy person. We won 2 tickets to the opening day Cowboys/Jets game in NJ--and 2 tailgating tickets! I am SO excited! So I am making a weekend of it--Im going to stay at the team hotel the night before the game and do the autograph show with 2 of the players. Then the next day my dad will meet up with me and we'll do the tailgating and game! And the best part, its like 3 weeks away!


----------



## tmfranlk

Jen - That's so cool! So fun!

Anne Marie - Welcome home!

Deb - How are you feeling this week?


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Deb-ask Chris if he is ready for some football trash talking?!
> 
> I had an exciting day on Saturday! My dad and I had tickets to go to an event in North Jersey where you got to meet 3 former Cowboys players. It was booked through a company that I use a few times a year to meet some current players...So we drove like 45 minutes to get there, saw some of our friends that we have met in the past years, and waited for the players. The players came in and they were awesome! Got pictures and autographs..then there was a raffle.  They had 2 prizes, the first was memorabilia. My dad wouldnt let me see our numbers (he was just tormenting me). As they are announcing the grand prize, they were one number away and my dad said we were still in it..then he looked at me and was like thats us! So i jump up and down like a crazy person. We won 2 tickets to the opening day Cowboys/Jets game in NJ--and 2 tailgating tickets! I am SO excited! So I am making a weekend of it--Im going to stay at the team hotel the night before the game and do the autograph show with 2 of the players. Then the next day my dad will meet up with me and we'll do the tailgating and game! And the best part, its like 3 weeks away!



Chris is definitely ready for football trash talk.  He was so excited over the Tampa vs New England game last week.  He was shocked at how few people were in the stands.

Congrats on the tickets.  It sounds like a great time


Tia.   I'm finally feeling better.  I think it took about a week and a half to fully leave my system.  Not fun at all.


Another busy day at work today.  We still have one girl out on maternity leave and the work load hasn't decreased any so it is busy busy.  She had only planned to take off 4 weeks which would have had her coming back today, but she has had migranes everyday since the birth so now she's not sure when she'll be able to come back.

Not sure if I mentioned it yesterday, but my Grade increase was approved and takes effect next week.  That extra money will certainly come in handy and now I can start looking for a permanent placement.  Just over 8 months now until this position ends and I don't want to wait until the last minute only to be left out in the cold.  I also applied for an NCL credit card to earn points toward upgrades and excursions.  They sent me a copy of my credit score and I am shocked at how high it is   Apparently they love people that have debt, but pay their bills on time


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Yay for grade increase!


----------



## mommykds

Thanks everyone.  We had a great time.  Port Orleans Riverside was great as well.  We had THE BEST mousekeeping ever.  I have always tipped every day in all resorts but this lady (I met her near the end of our stay) was awesome.  She made us towel animals, gave us lots of extra supplies, & just did things in the room to keep it clean & magical.  Loved it!!!  We did use the pool a few times but after some kid threw up on Daniel (& the parents just stood there & watched) my kids had enough of the pool.  

We did kick some serious butt at the pool trivia.  Dana said he felt bad for the others playing because they did not know who they were up against!   The kids won a prize for winning 2 rounds in a row.  

We got to see Bob Jackson's show at the River Roost, he was fantastic.  I do not know where he gets his energy.  

The parks were busy but not as crazy as I have seen it.  

The magic of the Disney CM's is still alive & well. One day we had a photopass photographer pull Dana & I out of the crowd waiting for the 3:00 parade to have Dana get on his knee & "propose"   Then the photographer yelled "she said yes!"  & the whole crowd clapped  & cheered. 

Some CM's were not so lovely.  Unfortunately we saw a lot more disgruntled CM's than we have ever seen in the past.   One CM at Test Track was so rude that a guest was on his cell calling right there & then to complain.  

We had the free QSDP which was great when we saw how much a meal would cost & then it was wiped out to "$0".  Lunch was great as we eat early but dinner was a lot busier.  Leaving a park & eating CS at a resort was much more pleasant.  We ate at GF, CR, POFQ, & POR & all were good. 

Real life has gotten in the way of our Disney-high...Dr appts, my moms sick, danas mom was in hospital, school is thursday etc ....I so did not want to come home.


----------



## mommykds

I forgot to add, we went on the new Star Tours...it was so much fun. Each ride is different.  Also got to see the new (old) Tiki Birds show which we all loved more than the "under new management" one.


----------



## bethbuchall

Anne Marie, it sounds like you had a great trip!  I can't even tell you how much I enjoy reading about WDW trips and seeing the photos.  I want to go back so badly, but at least I can live vicariously through the DDA.  I am sorry that real-life hasn't been so great, and I hope everyone is better soon.

Deb,  for a pay increase!

Sorry I haven't been posting much.  I've been busy and in a bit of a funk.  I am really not ready for summer to be ending and the older kids leaving.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Hello, DDA!* 

We are back and the trip went so well.  Bob was a super hero in all he did!!  I have no fear about traveling with him any more!! 

Of course, we came home following the earthquake.    No major damage at our house:  a few things fell off shelves and the fireplace; pictures askew and lampshades all cockeyed.  The dog was fine and the house is fine, so it was a good homecoming!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Hello, DDA!*
> 
> We are back and the trip went so well.  Bob was a super hero in all he did!!  I have no fear about traveling with him any more!!
> 
> Of course, we came home following the earthquake.    No major damage at our house:  a few things fell off shelves and the fireplace; pictures askew and lampshades all cockeyed.  The dog was fine and the house is fine, so it was a good homecoming!




Glad to hear it Elin!


----------



## my3princes

Elin that's great.  I'm sure it was a huge accomplishment for Bob 



We are closely watching the weather forcast.  It looks like Irene may come through our backyard.  None of the models have it missing us.  We are praying that the cold Atlantic waters break it down and there is someland mass before it gets to us.  I don't think there's been a hurricane in our area since the 40s.  Certainly not in my lifetime.


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin -I'm so glad you had a good trip!! Yay Bob!! Thankful too that you didn't have Nt real quake damage. Hope the same goes for Tammi. 

Deb - Hope the storm leaves you all alone! (Everyone else in the path as well.)


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Anne Marie-The pictures from your trip are great! I love hearing about all the trips!

Elin-Glad Bob did well on the trip! The earthquake was crazy, im happy there is no major damage.

Deb-People around here are all talking about the earthquake and hurricane!  Stay safe

Good morning! Im headed to work to help the new teacher out a bit and then goign to my best friends house to see the baby..tonight, 7 of us teachers are going out to the melting pot--we planned this months ago as our big night out before school starts!

Have a great day


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We are also on hurricane watch. Sheesh!!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Hello, DDA!*
> 
> We are back and the trip went so well.  Bob was a super hero in all he did!!  I have no fear about traveling with him any more!!
> 
> Of course, we came home following the earthquake.    No major damage at our house:  a few things fell off shelves and the fireplace; pictures askew and lampshades all cockeyed.  The dog was fine and the house is fine, so it was a good homecoming!



  I'm so glad that you had a good trip!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning DDA!!  I hope that everyone stays safe this weekend.  I know that many of us are east coasters.  Get you emergency kit together.  Even if we are spared this storm we'll need it in a few months when the Nor' Easters move in


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Batten down the hatches...


----------



## mommykds

my3princes said:


> Good Morning DDA!!  I hope that everyone stays safe this weekend.  I know that many of us are east coasters.  Get you emergency kit together.  Even if we are spared this storm we'll need it in a few months when the Nor' Easters move in


Very true Deb!!!  

We are to get rain & wind here but that's all that is projected.  However I was in Walmart this morning looking for flashlights & they were totally wiped  out.  

Post-Disney funk has set in (as usual) here.  Even with the heat & crowds I still would rather be there.


----------



## bear74

stay safe all of you.  We are entering our 70+ day of triple digit temps.  with no rain in site.


----------



## tmfranlk

Stay safe everyone!!  I think this might be the one time I'm glad we're not in Boston right now.


----------



## bear74

the kids are asleep and Jeff's at work.  Is anyone around to chat?


----------



## bethbuchall

bear74 said:


> the kids are asleep and Jeff's at work.  Is anyone around to chat?



Sorry, Jennifer!

Stay safe everyone in Irene's path!

I get to have my heart torn out the second time this week as we take Matthew back to college today.  Yes, I'm feeling a bit over dramatic this morning and realize it.  It is so hard, though.

The great news is that Laura seems to be settling in very well up there and has talked about doing things with other people.  She needs to go to the physics building this morning and beg to be allowed into the only lab that fits into her schedule.  If you see this, I'm sure she could use any prayers and pixie dust you want to send her way.  I don't know what the plan is if she can't get into it.

Also, we will get to see her for a few minutes today.  I guess that's one of the perks of having both at the same school.  It's good for her, too, since there were a few things that she forgot that we'll take up there.


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth -   It does get easier, my friend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

No eggs, bread or milk were purchased by this household.  We had some of all those things and I have no desire to try to keep them cold if the power goes off!  We have all the "food" Bob needs.  I have food I can eat. The dog has food she can eat.  We have water.  Cell phones and laptops are charged and all the things that were outside are either in the house or all bungee-ed together.  We also bought a car charger for our cells and filled the tank with gas.  I think we are set.  The rain has just started but I don't see any appreciable difference in wind yet.  Here we go!  Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Beth -   It does get easier, my friend.



Thanks, Elin!



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> No eggs, bread or milk were purchased by this household.  We had some of all those things and I have no desire to try to keep them cold if the power goes off!  We have all the "food" Bob needs.  I have food I can eat. The dog has food she can eat.  We have water.  Cell phones and laptops are charged and all the things that were outside are either in the house or all bungee-ed together.  We also bought a car charger for our cells and filled the tank with gas.  I think we are set.  The rain has just started but I don't see any appreciable difference in wind yet.  Here we go!  Stay safe, everyone!



Stay safe!  We aren't supposed to get too much out of this, because we are just west enough.  Maybe 2-5" of rain and some winds.  There is always the possibility of power outages, but I don't think it's too likely.  We have what we need if we do lose power, though.

Laura went in and talked to the woman that she needed to in the physics department.  She was very nice, did something on the computer, and told her that should could no register.  She went back to her computer, and she still can't register.  She has to be at a mandatory volunteer thing all day and can't do anything about it now.  A little pixie dust, please, that it goes through later.  Oh, and this is all further complicated because it's a Syracuse University course.


----------



## tinker1bell

The rain started here about 45 minutes ago.  No wind yet.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Im ready for the hurricane as well. I didnt go crazy , but filled the car up with gas, had food, the patio furniture is in the garage...im probably going to go to my parents house for the night just to help mom with grandma, who is at the house. 
Its just raining now, so far, so good!


----------



## my3princes

I hope that Elin's okay.  It looks nasty in their area.  Is Tammy back from Florida yet?


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

We just got power (let's hope it stays!)


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I hope that Elin's okay.  It looks nasty in their area.  Is Tammy back from Florida yet?



We are OK.  Actually, the storm we had on Thursday night had higher winds! 

Tammy is home.  She had her generator going last night.  Don't know if her power came back on yet or not.

Anne Marie and Jen were also out of power as of last night.

STAY SAFE, EVERYONE!


----------



## my3princes

We're all okay here.  Lots of rain.  Windes earlier and expected later.  No water in our basement so far and we still have electricity.  My parents had water in their basement, but they managed to get the basement drain unclogged so they should be okay.  Their pool was over flowing so Dad had to go out to start backflushing it.  I think that means that we've gotten over 6 inches of rain as the water level is kept about 6 inches from the deck.   I can see a pond developing on my brother's lawn.  That usually happens in the winter when the ground is frozen and we either get a lot of snow melt or rain.  never seen it this time of year.


----------



## mommykds

Hi, we got out power back on last night around 9pm or so.  We had a huge transformer go down & it blocked the roads leading towards our house for most of the day.  Alot of our neighbors were out & about chatting about the storm (or lack of at least by us thankfully) All the kids were out playing due to no electricity.  

My family & friends in NY all did fine, some did evacuate but all ok.  Sounds like it was much less severe in NYC than they expected it to be which is a blessing. 

Hope everyone is doing ok & power is or will be restored soon.


----------



## my3princes

We're okay here.  There is widespread flooding and many people have no way out of their homes as roads a simply gone.  Several covered bridges are gone, completely gone.  Houses floating down rivers and creeks.  The word is Devastation


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> We're okay here.  There is widespread flooding and many people have no way out of their homes as roads a simply gone.  Several covered bridges are gone, completely gone.  Houses floating down rivers and creeks.  The word is Devastation



yikes Deb stay safe


----------



## Tammi67

Hi everyone!  I'm back!  I've been posting on FB but haven't had a chance to get on here. 

We got home at 1AM Saturday morning, just in time to get a few hours sleep and then get up to prepare for the hurricane.  I got the generator out and made sure it started (haven't had it running for a few years) and went and got some extra gas for it. Turns out the power never went out, other than flickering off a few times.  It had me nervous though and I was ready to hook up the sump pumps, fridge, freezer, coffee pot, and tv.  

We had a great trip.  Nothing spectacular happened, but that doesn't matter.  I found it to be hotter than in the past, but we hit every park and did everything we wanted.  We even spent one afternoon at Blizzard Beach, until a storm shut down the park, but it was closing in 40 minutes anyway so no great loss.  One afternoon we went to Fantasia Garden and played putt putt, which is something we've never done.  We made it to rope drop everyday and got out of the parks right after lunch because it was so hot.  

I'll try to do a mini trip report here, as well as some photos.  I've already got our MK photos up on FB if you are interested.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Thinking of you..just watching the news coverage from VT.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

mommykds said:


> Deb,
> Thinking of you..just watching the news coverage from VT.



me too--i came here to check for a post..stay safe!


----------



## PNO4TE

mommykds said:


> Deb,
> Thinking of you..just watching the news coverage from VT.





Blueeyes101817 said:


> me too--i came here to check for a post..stay safe!



that makes three of us!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Bob's PT schedule and clean up outside is really eating into my computer time!


----------



## Tammi67

Still no word from Deb.................


----------



## mommykds

Deb posted on FB.


----------



## Disney Yooper

mommykds said:


> Deb posted on FB.



  Now, she just needs to stay safe.


----------



## my3princes

We are okay.  There is such widespread damage though.  We are counting out blessings for building where we are.  The dam is about 1/2 mile from our house.  They normally keep the "lake" at about 30 feet.  It was at 124 feet when we checked it out a couple of hours ago.  It can still hold a lot more water and it is expected that the rivers will crest within the next day or so so we'll be fine.  Our town seems to be fine too.  The town that we work in was not so lucky.  We lost the Quechee covered bridge, Simon Pearce has substancial damage and the realty/dentist office is practically gone.  There are you tube videos for anyone interested (Quechee Covered Bridge).  The new bridge that was built less than 2 years ago that we cross to get to camp is severely damaged and the road is too.  We can't get to camp to assess damage, but it is on a steep hill and was okay yesterday afternoon so we're not too worried.  The bridge that we cross between our house and my parents (about 5 miles from us) has a crack in it and is closed too.  This morning all bridges in town were closed, but as the water levels dropped a bit and the conditions of the bridges were checked they were able to open some.  Across the river in NH the shopping plazas were under water.  I've seen pictures of the JcPenney store with water over 3 feet up the door.  Kohl's had at least 5 feet of water and mud running through it.  We drove through tonight and Sears had Stanley Steamer working on their store as did Kmart.  Walmart had a sign "Closed until further notice".  Chris thanked me for having the kids ready for school ahead of time as who knows where we would shop now.  

We were planning to do a white water rafting trip in Lake George NY this weekend, but route 4 is closed which is the only road between here and there.  No idea when it will reopen so we'll need to investigate tomorrow.  The campground we are booked at is underwater so they are trying to move us to another campground at the same rate.  The white water rafting company has no phone, but left a message on my cellphone that the river isn't really swollen there   The campground just up the road is underwater, but the river's aren't swollen?  Not sure if I feel safe at this point.  I need to actually talk to them tomorrow.

The kids are starting school tomorrow as scheduled.  Hopefully everyone can get there as I know many people are stranded in their homes as roads are washed out in both directions.  Lots of coworkers couldn't make it in the morning. 

One of the women that work for my mother lost their house and car.  I've heard of many other people that have lost their homes as well and many don't have flood insurance.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> We are okay.  There is such widespread damage though.  We are counting out blessings for building where we are.  The dam is about 1/2 mile from our house.  They normally keep the "lake" at about 30 feet.  It was at 124 feet when we checked it out a couple of hours ago.  It can still hold a lot more water and it is expected that the rivers will crest within the next day or so so we'll be fine.  Our town seems to be fine too.  The town that we work in was not so lucky.  We lost the Quechee covered bridge, Simon Pearce has substancial damage and the realty/dentist office is practically gone.  There are you tube videos for anyone interested (Quechee Covered Bridge).  The new bridge that was built less than 2 years ago that we cross to get to camp is severely damaged and the road is too.  We can't get to camp to assess damage, but it is on a steep hill and was okay yesterday afternoon so we're not too worried.  The bridge that we cross between our house and my parents (about 5 miles from us) has a crack in it and is closed too.  This morning all bridges in town were closed, but as the water levels dropped a bit and the conditions of the bridges were checked they were able to open some.  Across the river in NH the shopping plazas were under water.  I've seen pictures of the JcPenney store with water over 3 feet up the door.  Kohl's had at least 5 feet of water and mud running through it.  We drove through tonight and Sears had Stanley Steamer working on their store as did Kmart.  Walmart had a sign "Closed until further notice".  Chris thanked me for having the kids ready for school ahead of time as who knows where we would shop now.
> 
> We were planning to do a white water rafting trip in Lake George NY this weekend, but route 4 is closed which is the only road between here and there.  No idea when it will reopen so we'll need to investigate tomorrow.  The campground we are booked at is underwater so they are trying to move us to another campground at the same rate.  The white water rafting company has no phone, but left a message on my cellphone that the river isn't really swollen there   The campground just up the road is underwater, but the river's aren't swollen?  Not sure if I feel safe at this point.  I need to actually talk to them tomorrow.
> 
> The kids are starting school tomorrow as scheduled.  Hopefully everyone can get there as I know many people are stranded in their homes as roads are washed out in both directions.  Lots of coworkers couldn't make it in the morning.
> 
> One of the women that work for my mother lost their house and car.  I've heard of many other people that have lost their homes as well and many don't have flood insurance.



How awful.


----------



## Tammi67

Sounds devastating, Deb. I'm glad that you and your family were lucky.  I don't know much about it, but I thought you only needed to have flood insurance if you live in a flood plane?  If you're outside the plane, shouldn't you be covered?


----------



## my3princes

Tammi we aren't in a flood plane so I'm not sure how the flood insurance works.  I know that a woman in my office said they used to have flood insurance, but dropped it due to the cost.  She had about 6 inches of water throughout her house.



This is a picutre of US route 4.  This is pretty much the only route across central VT into NY.  Major truck route as well as scenic route.  It is closed indefinitely do to the heavy damage.  this photo is only a tiny bit of the destruction.  This was a 3 lane road.  That house has no access to any road at all.


----------



## PNO4TE

I could be wrong, but I think flood insurance through FEMA is available only to properties in a flood plain.  Most standard insurance policies may offer flood insurance but it is prohibitively expensive and mortgage companies don't usually require it so people don't get it.  And the run-of-the-mill policies that most homeowners have will not cover flooding like this.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> I could be wrong, but I think flood insurance through FEMA is available only to properties in a flood plain. Most standard insurance policies may offer flood insurance but it is prohibitively expensive and mortgage companies don't usually require it so people don't get it. *And the run-of-the-mill policies that most homeowners have will not cover flooding like this*.


Really?  Wow.  I was under the impression that insurance would would only NOT pay if you were in a flood plain and DIDNT have the insurance.  In my mind it would be the same thing as a tornado hitting my house.  Insurance would cover that, so I think insurance should cover the flood too.  When I'm Queen things will be different!!

ETA:  Yep, I just googled it.  Most standard insurance does not cover flood damage.


----------



## MrsHeg

Glad to hear everyone is ok

Deb - my heart goes out to those who have lost everything, hang  in there, it will take some time but things will come back together.

My SIL's house flooded in Katrina, they had no flood insurance as they were not in a flood zone.  Initially they were able to get a loan that was offered to do repairs, they had to take the house down to the studs and start over, later they qualified for a grant that came available and it was enough to pay off the loan.  Now they have a completely remodeled home that is better than before, and flood insurance.  

Traveling down the beaches you still see many empty lots, that is because the cost of insurance, if you were able to find it, to rebuild is ridiculous, but
rebuilding is still happening.

This week marked the sixth anniversary of Katrina


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Another dry day today.  Unfortunatley there are showers in the forcast for the next 5 days.  Not sure if our rivers can handle it or not.  Certainly hoping for very short showers if it has to rain.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Hi Debbie, it's good to see you.

Deb - hoping that you dont get much more rain.

Tonight is Open House for middle school.  We'll get to meet all of Nicholas' teachers, find out who all is on his team and get his locker (I hope).  Exciting,....but, wow....middle school.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

How nice to see Debbie on here this morning!  

Deb - I hope for very little rain for you all this weekend.

Tammi - Have fun tonight. I bet Nicholas is so excited!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Look at my ticker!!  I go to WDW next month!!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Look at my ticker!! I go to WDW next month!!




Good morning!

Open house went very well last night.  We met all of his teachers and got his locker.  He worked on the combination a few times and got it down.  I love the fact that our MS keeps the 6th graders isolated from the 7th/8th grade.  They are in their own wing and only venture out of it to go to lunch, which only includes 6th grade anyways, band/strings, and PE.  He knows where all his classrooms are but won't get his schedule until the first day.  He's very excited for school to start, and I'm excited for this new chapter of life for him.  

Today he has an orthodontic consulation and then we will pick up the remaining school supplies that we found out he needed last night.  Hopefully we'll make it to the pool this afternoon.  After today, Monday will be my last chance!


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,
Glad the evening went well.  Our MS does the same in keeping the younger grades separate from the older ones which I like as well.  He must be excited.

Elin,
Yay for 30 more days!


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Another dry day today.  Unfortunatley there are showers in the forcast for the next 5 days.  Not sure if our rivers can handle it or not.  Certainly hoping for very short showers if it has to rain.



too bad we can't take some of the water from your rivers and bring it here to ours.  Their is a fire in west Tx that as of last night had consumed 6,000 acres and was no where near going out.


----------



## PNO4TE

I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.  

Bob burped today. 

I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.



WOOHOOO!!!

Hope he's burping a 10 soon!!


----------



## tmfranlk

I think it sounds exciting, Elin!!  I hope that means good news to follow on future swallow test.


----------



## tinker1bell

PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.




Hey we love, love odd things!!!

Yippie Skippie!!


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.



 yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

babytrees said:


> WOOHOOO!!!
> 
> Hope he's burping a 10 soon!!





tmfranlk said:


> I think it sounds exciting, Elin!!  I hope that means good news to follow on future swallow test.





tinker1bell said:


> Hey we love, love odd things!!!
> 
> Yippie Skippie!!



I knew my crazy friends would celebrate with me.  I hope it means something.  He will talk to them at rehab tomorrow.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.



I never thought I'd be thrilled to read about someone burping, but I sure am!  YAY!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Matthew and Laura are both coming home this weekend.  I am thrilled that they will be here and that I'll get to hear all about their first week of classes.  It is sad, though, because of the reason they are coming home.  Matthew's girlfriend's grandfather passed away, and he is bringing her home for the funeral.  Laura decided to join them, because her roommate's boyfriend will be visiting for the long-weekend, and she doesn't want to have to deal with all of that.  I think having them back for a couple of days will help me, though.


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> I never thought I'd be thrilled to read about someone burping, but I sure am!  YAY!!!



I never thought I would discuss his burping online, either! 



bethbuchall said:


> Matthew and Laura are both coming home this weekend.  I am thrilled that they will be here and that I'll get to hear all about their first week of classes.  It is sad, though, because of the reason they are coming home.  Matthew's girlfriend's grandfather passed away, and he is bringing her home for the funeral.  Laura decided to join them, because her roommate's boyfriend will be visiting for the long-weekend, and she doesn't want to have to deal with all of that.  I think having them back for a couple of days will help me, though.



It is a very sad reason to bring them home, but I hope you all have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
I am so glad to hear about your good news!!!!  

Beth,
Sorry they are coming home on a sad note, but hope you can all enjoy the weekend being together.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> too bad we can't take some of the water from your rivers and bring it here to ours.  Their is a fire in west Tx that as of last night had consumed 6,000 acres and was no where near going out.



We've seen the fires on the news.  That's horrible.  It looks like you've got a storm brewing in the gulf.  While I don't wish a hurricane or tropical storm on anyone, it might put the fires out.



PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.



That is totally exciting



bethbuchall said:


> Matthew and Laura are both coming home this weekend.  I am thrilled that they will be here and that I'll get to hear all about their first week of classes.  It is sad, though, because of the reason they are coming home.  Matthew's girlfriend's grandfather passed away, and he is bringing her home for the funeral.  Laura decided to join them, because her roommate's boyfriend will be visiting for the long-weekend, and she doesn't want to have to deal with all of that.  I think having them back for a couple of days will help me, though.



It sucks that they are coming home for a funeral, but I'm glad that you'll have them home for a couple of days.


----------



## my3princes

I'm in the process of setting up a food/clothing drive at the school for a local homeless shelter.  So many people lost everything and I think most of us that didn't have plenty that we can spare. 

Nick and I will be volunteering in a section of town that got hit very badly.  My dad and sil went today.  They said it will take days if not weeks to just get the mud and water out of what's left of that part of town. Amy said that she would open the cupboard doors and mud would pour out.  Some houses haven't been touched yet.  They also said that people are staying in the garages or in the houses because looting has started.  I find it so disturbing that people would take advantage of such a horrific situation.


----------



## bear74

Deb that would be nice if the storm in the gulf gave us some rain. But the last storm that showed up in the gulf missed Texas completely. Mexico got the rain.


----------



## lovesdumbo

We're back!  We were scheduled on the first flight Monday that wasn't canceled-so lucky we didn't have to deal with trying to reschedule our flights-we'd still be there I think.  Our flight landed on time at 5:35 but they had to wait a few minutes for a free gate.  We actually made it to the boat dock (via airport bus that makes many stops) at 6:29 for the 6:30 boat.  I was sure we'd miss it and the next boat isn't until 7:55-the kids would have been pretty tired, hungry and cranked waiting-all 4 of them.  And we met my SIL's secretary at the boat dock-they were supposed to fly out Sunday but were delayed and then had to fly out of Tampa.  They were nice enough to drive us to our car-we had left it at Dorinada's house but she was traveling and her DS was still at work.  AND we came home to find that not only did we have electricity we never lost it.  Over half of our town did and we tend to loose it alot and it takes a long time to restore it.  Some of my coworkers don't expect to get it back until tomorrow.  We didn't get it back at my office to early yesterday morning.  I went into the office yesterday but am off again until Tuesday.

We did have a large piece of a tree come down in our yard.  It hit our neighbor's phone and cable wires so they are low to the ground but they still have both.  When things calm down we'll call the utilities to get them raised again.



We had great trip.  BWI was wonderful.  The CM's were great-treated us like family.  We had a great room with BW view.  The crowds were much more manageable then last July.  We did a few new things-we had never done the Stitch thing at MK-it wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be but we don't need to do it again.  Did the new "old" tiki room-like it better.  Went mini golfing at Fantasia.  Went to Jiko and really enjoyed it-we saw Tammi & kids as they were heading to the airport when we arrived there.  Went to Yachtman's for the first time too.  Also took family to Via Napoli for their first & 2nd time-all loved it-even little miss picky Emma.  And went to Beaches & Cream another first for the others and I hadn't been in 10 years.  The kids enjoyed the new queue and ending to Haunted Mansion and Joe & Emma loved Star Tours-I think they went on 6 times.  Lizzy only rode once-said it made her feel sick.  Joe, Emma & I did 4 parks in one day.  Something Joe has wanted to do for a long time.  We didn't do a lot but Joe said it was his best park day EVER!  




Deb-glad to hear you are OK but so sad to see all the destruction in Vermont.



Tammi67 said:


> Open house went very well last night.  We met all of his teachers and got his locker.  He worked on the combination a few times and got it down.  I love the fact that our MS keeps the 6th graders isolated from the 7th/8th grade.  They are in their own wing and only venture out of it to go to lunch, which only includes 6th grade anyways, band/strings, and PE.  He knows where all his classrooms are but won't get his schedule until the first day.  He's very excited for school to start, and I'm excited for this new chapter of life for him.


Our middle school is sort of the same-the 6th grade classes are in one wing but the eat lunch with 7th & 8th graders and the bus is 6 to 12. 

We got a letter today that Emma's assigned teacher, who we had heard such awsome things about, had accepted a positions elsewhere.  Her teacher is now brand new to the system.



PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.


:wooGreat news!



bethbuchall said:


> Matthew and Laura are both coming home this weekend.  I am thrilled that they will be here and that I'll get to hear all about their first week of classes.  It is sad, though, because of the reason they are coming home.  Matthew's girlfriend's grandfather passed away, and he is bringing her home for the funeral.  Laura decided to join them, because her roommate's boyfriend will be visiting for the long-weekend, and she doesn't want to have to deal with all of that.  I think having them back for a couple of days will help me, though.


Sorry for Mathew's GF's loss but nice that you'll be able to see him & Laura.


----------



## my3princes

Bernadette, glad you made it home to a whole house with utilities.  You missed a doozy of a storm.  Vacation sounds successful


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> Bob burped today.
> 
> I told you it would seem odd.  However, here is why I am excited:  in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open.  The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it.  The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time.  Or, it was.



This is so fabulous.  Doesn't sound odd at all to me.


----------



## PNO4TE

Welcome home, Bernadette!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> I have to post something before I explode... it will seem odd, but bear with me.
> 
> *Bob burped today.*
> 
> I told you it would seem odd. However, here is why I am excited: in order for a person to belch, the Upper Esophageal Sphincter (UES)has to open. The noise you hear is the vibration of that sphincter as air passes through it. The reason Bob cannot eat is that the UES is closed all the time. Or, it was.


Just reading that sentence made me giggle.  However, I know why it is so wonderful!  Another small step to complete his marathon!


----------



## Tammi67

bethbuchall said:


> Matthew and Laura are both coming home this weekend. I am thrilled that they will be here and that I'll get to hear all about their first week of classes. It is sad, though, because of the reason they are coming home. Matthew's girlfriend's grandfather passed away, and he is bringing her home for the funeral. Laura decided to join them, because her roommate's boyfriend will be visiting for the long-weekend, and she doesn't want to have to deal with all of that. I think having them back for a couple of days will help me, though.


 I'm sorry for the circumstances but happy that you will have a long weekend with them.  I remember those roommate boyfriend days and how uncomfortable they were.


----------



## bethbuchall

Welcome home, Bernadette!  It sounds like a wonderful trip.  I can't wait to see the photos!  I am glad that getting home went smoothly and that you didn't have any problems at your house.

Deb, I am sorry to hear of all the destruction.  We had severe flooding here in areas in 2006.  I remember feeling guilty that we were fine when so many around us had lost everything.

We are still waiting for information from the middle school.  School starts on Wednesday, and we don't even have the bus information.  I've heard that routes are changing a lot this year, and we don't know when or where he is supposed to be Wednesday morning.  He is new to the middle school, because the 6th graders were temporarily housed in one of the elementary schools the last two years due to construction on the middle school.  They did finally put the supply lists on the website.  I don't understand why they can't get the bus information there, too.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Welcome home, Bernadette!


----------



## Tammi67

Beth, is your bus info online?  We haven't gotten our cards either but the school district has a link to bus routes that we can check online.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Elin, I hope Bob hears good news at therapy today!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi67 said:


> Beth, is your bus info online?  We haven't gotten our cards either but the school district has a link to bus routes that we can check online.



No, Tammi.  I keep checking the online information, and there is nothing about the bus routes other than we should receive the information at the end of August.  I called the middle school yesterday, and she told me that they were planning to get all the information into the mail yesterday afternoon.  So, if it did get in the mail, we should get it tomorrow.  She also told me that the students will be able to come into the school on Tuesday from 9:00am-12:00noon only if they want to try to find their way around.  That works fine for me, but it seems like you need to give parents who are working that day a little more notice.


----------



## PNO4TE

The news from Bob's speech therapist is that the burp is "significant." We are to keep an eye out for other changes that we can pinpoint!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> The news from Bob's speech therapist is that the burp is "significant." We are to keep an eye out for other changes that we can pinpoint!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> The news from Bob's speech therapist is that the burp is "significant." We are to keep an eye out for other changes that we can pinpoint!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> The news from Bob's speech therapist is that the burp is "significant." We are to keep an eye out for other changes that we can pinpoint!



Yay!!!!


----------



## my3princes

I had a busy day considering it was a day off   I went to school this morning and got all the permissions in place for the food/clothing drive.  I came home and typed up an information sheet that I emailed to the school.  That information was email and sent home on paper to all kids.  Hopefully we'll get a good response.  That also means that I need to sort through all the totes of clothes that we have and pull stuff out to donate.  We've got a lot of nice things that no longer fit.  I also have items in the pantry that I can part with as well as extra linens etc.

Nick and I headed out at 10 am to give some hands on help.  It was very frustrating as people are overwhelmed.  They haven't heard from FEMA and aren't sure if they can clean up or if they need to wait.  Lots of people want to volunteer, but no one know how to go about it.  We did help one man move clothing from his storage area in one town to his home in another.  We also helped load his 900 lb gun safe  

After that I headed to the town offices to see what the plan is for this weekend.  They are also overwhelmed and tired and since they never expected this there was no plan in place.  It sounds like they made progress with organization today and had people going door to door this afternoon checking with each property that was damaged and making lists of needs.  Tomorrow we will meet at the town hall and break up into teams to take care of those needs.  I've agreed to lead a team, but have no idea what we will be doing at this point.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> The news from Bob's speech therapist is that the burp is "significant." We are to keep an eye out for other changes that we can pinpoint!



never thought id be so excited to read about someone burping!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> never thought id be so excited to read about someone burping!!



Believe me.... I never thought I would post about it!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Elin - how exciting, I'm glad Bob is continuing to improve

Looks like we're in for a very rainy and windy weekend with Lee, our plans to take the kids to the zoo had to be rescheduled


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Anyone up for a quick trip report?

Day 1 - Travel and Magic Kingdom

As you all know we drove up to Baltimore the day before we left. The drive up was easy except for some usual traffic on the Parkway to the airport. Our room was ready and we were able to check in early. Everyone was hungry so we went to dinner at Chili's (love their burgers) and then the kids swam at the hotel pool. Luckily I was able to get them both to sleep at a reasonable hour.

Our flight was on time and we arrived in Orlando around 10. I got a great deal on a midsize car with Advantage, who now has a counter in the terminal. Our options were Corolla or Corolla. Guess what we took! Anyway, it was a nice car and perfect for the 3 of us. I'd recommend Advantage if anyone needs a rental! We were on our way!
















During the drive, I got a text that our Owners Locker had arrived at AKL. I dropped the kids and the bags off at AKL (it's amazing how traveling is changing now that they are getting older) and went and parked the car. We checked in and found that our room was ready. I was surprised, since it was so early. Fifth floor, overlooking the Arusha Savanna. Last year we were on the Uzima Savanna and I think I liked that one better. I called Bell Services to have our bags brought up. Our ponchos were in the OL and I didn't want to head to the park without them. While we waited (about 10 minutes) I took some pictures of the room and savanna.











We took the bus over to Magic Kingdom. 
















The castle show was going on.






We had an ADR at 2:30 at LTT so we decided to head to Adventureland and make our way to Liberty Square. We rode Pirates, saw the new (old) Tiki Birds (I think I might be the only one who liked the Under New Management better ), grabbed FPs for BTMRR, and visited with Donald before lunch. Look how sunny it is.
















I had the Pot Roast (delicious!) and the kids had pizza. We shared the Ooey Gooey dessert.
















This is what we saw when we were done.






We waited a few minutes on the porch and then decided to make a break for it. I knew we would need those ponchos! We headed to Fantasyland and rode IASW, the Carousel (why it's now Prince Charming's Carousel I have no idea) and saw PhilharMagic. 


























Here's what could be seen of the expansion. I assume that is Beast's Castle in the background.


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi, I'm always up for a trip report!  Great start and I can't wait to read more!

Debbie, I'm sorry that rain is canceling your plans for the zoo.

Matthew and Laura arrived home in time for dinner last night.  It is so wonderful having them back for the weekend.  I really needed the feedback about the beginning of classes, new living arrangements, etc. that is so much better in person.  They are both doing well at school, though they are still adjusting to some of the changes.  I am sure now that they will both thrive.  Matthew is off at the funeral and his girlfriend's house for the day.  Laura is currently at lunch with some high school friends.


----------



## Tammi67

Beth, enjoy your weekend with the kids!  It sounds like it's just what you need to feel a little more relaxed.


----------



## Tammi67

Day 1 con't.

After Fantasyland we headed back down to Liberty Square. We really enjoyed Haunted Mansion's new queue.
















The new ending was a surprise too. I missed the news about that somehow.

We decided to use our FPs for BTMMR and then head back to the resort to swim, but not before stopping for some photo ops.


























As we walked through Adventureland I remembered that the Fairies were now here. The line was short so we waited.

Vidia was glad to see that Alyssa was wearing her favorite color.





Tinker Bell liked Alyssa's name tag





And started asking the CMs why she didn't have one





The answer: "everyone already knows who you are!"





When we got to the front of the park we decided to wait the 15 minutes to see Mickey and Minnie.






Nicholas was holding his Hidden Mickey book. Mickey took it from him and started flipping through the pages, showing it to Minnie. He was pointing out all the places that he was hidden, and then he told us there was one in this room that isn't in the book. We found it, but I forgot to take a picture of it. Mickey also commented on the kids' name tags. I hope we don't ever lose those, since you can't buy them anymore. They certainly are conversation starters!


























Finally, after getting back to the resort, we swam and relaxed in the hot tub!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> The news from Bob's speech therapist is that the burp is "significant." We are to keep an eye out for other changes that we can pinpoint!


That is great news!



my3princes said:


> I had a busy day considering it was a day off   I went to school this morning and got all the permissions in place for the food/clothing drive.  I came home and typed up an information sheet that I emailed to the school.  That information was email and sent home on paper to all kids.  Hopefully we'll get a good response.  That also means that I need to sort through all the totes of clothes that we have and pull stuff out to donate.  We've got a lot of nice things that no longer fit.  I also have items in the pantry that I can part with as well as extra linens etc.
> 
> Nick and I headed out at 10 am to give some hands on help.  It was very frustrating as people are overwhelmed.  They haven't heard from FEMA and aren't sure if they can clean up or if they need to wait.  Lots of people want to volunteer, but no one know how to go about it.  We did help one man move clothing from his storage area in one town to his home in another.  We also helped load his 900 lb gun safe
> 
> After that I headed to the town offices to see what the plan is for this weekend.  They are also overwhelmed and tired and since they never expected this there was no plan in place.  It sounds like they made progress with organization today and had people going door to door this afternoon checking with each property that was damaged and making lists of needs.  Tomorrow we will meet at the town hall and break up into teams to take care of those needs.  I've agreed to lead a team, but have no idea what we will be doing at this point.


Deb-not surprised to hear you are doing so much to help others in your area.  Seems like an answer from FEMA on if folks can start clean up _should be_ simple.




Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Anyone up for a quick trip report?
> 
> This is what we saw when we were done.


What day was this?  Looks like the day I took Lizzy on Splash Mnt.  It was just a slight drizzle when we got on the ride but then they stopped the ride while we were inside.  When it started again and we made the big drop we exited to rain like that and DH had the ponchos.  I made sure to carry two in my own bag from then on.  We tried to wait it out by that little playground as the others were still dry but the water was getting very deep-about 6 - 8 inches and we all had on sneakers not sandals except Emma in crocs.  We were able to stay dry and a CM came around and unplugged the drains and the water went away very fast.  We still heading for the park exit as Lizzy & I were drenched.  We had to wait a long while for a bus (they had shut down the monorail and had to have busses for CR, Poly & GF).  We finally get on a bus and had the most insane bus driver we ever had.  We made it from MK to BW in 8 minutes.  I think he was going at least 70 mph.  He was weaving in and out of lanes-I was standing and could barely hang on.  Joe was sitting in the front and Emma was standing near him with her head resting on a window.  I was sure she'd bump her head or bite her lip.  When we got off the bus several families went to complain.






Tammi & Anne Marie-are you doing photopass?  I only had about 20 photos or so taken but I HAVE to buy a photo of Joe with one of the teachers from school and I would like the 4 park photos from the day we did all 4 parks in one day and since I'm in for that much I might as well just go ahead and buy the CD....I haven't claimed my photos yet if anyone else is interested in going in on it.



Still recovering from my trip and trying to prepare myself for all the work I have ahead of me.  I have to get control of the laundry today!  I haven't done any back to school shopping but I think we have 90% of the supplies on hand and the clothes can wait.  All the kids have been growing like weeds so I'm sure nothing will fit them once they are back in pants.  Joe was almost 59" at his physical Tuesday and Emma was almost 54" at her's yesterday.  Lizzy goes in a few weeks-she must be close to 5'4".  Emma should be all set with hand me downs but Joe is so picky and Lizzy is in between sizes-girls don't fit her and neither do juniors.  Her height in her torso so I think the junior pants will all be too long.  When I made them PJs for the trip Joe's legs were the same legnth as Lizzy's.  Maybe it will stay warm for a long while and they can just wear shorts!

I had the rest of my root canal Thursday and it hurts more than I remember the last one hurting.  He did say today would be the worst of it.  Now I need to make appointments for the crown.

I wore a pedometer on the trip and totaled over 80 miles so now I need to keep it up for the 1/2 marathon training.  Should be easier with the cooler weather but I stll have to actually do it.


----------



## Tammi67

I want to share a few pictures from IASW. I'm so happy with my new camera. While not as crisp as I'd like, they are way better than any other I've taken.


----------



## Tammi67

Bernadette - that rainy was picture was taken our first day, the 20th.  But pretty much every afternoon looked like that.   I'm already in on a photopass share through TGM, or I would go in with you!  I hope by tomorrow you see some relief from the root canal.  80 miles!  Wow!  I saw a girl wearing one and thought it was a good idea.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi67 said:


> Bernadette - that rainy was picture was taken our first day, the 20th.  But pretty much every afternoon looked like that.   I'm already in on a photopass share through TGM, or I would go in with you!  I hope by tomorrow you see some relief from the root canal.  80 miles!  Wow!  I saw a girl wearing one and thought it was a good idea.



That was the day!  I think the rain was a bit worse that day-but maybe just because we got caught in it.  It rained a lot on the 25th-the day we did the 4 parks but we were pretty lucky with those showers and always stayed dry and it helped to empty out the parks.  

The pedometer I got can work in your pocket or even in a bag.  I've been wearing it every day since I got it in April.  I did over 150,000 steps on the trip.  I did check it and Tower of Terror did NOT change step count.  When I've worn it at the track here with the measured mile it is very accurate.  

Your photos are great.  It that your Nikon?  I left my Nikon at home.  Didn't want to deal with it in the rain and while my panasonic isn't as good it isn't too bad for a reasonably small point and shoot.  Did I ever tell you about the rain cover I saw here on the Dis?  Just cut tiny holes in the corners of a gallon size zip lock bag and put your camera straps (where they attach to the camera) through those holes.  Works great, is cheap, and easy to have on hand.

OH...and have to agree that as the kids are getting older it is easier to travel with them.


----------



## bear74

Tammi loving the trip report.  Love the pics of its a small world


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tammi-Sounds like a good first day! I can't get over how much older the kids look everytime you post a picture of them.


----------



## my3princes

Can I just say that our community is amazing. Actually it's the community that I grew up in, but it's the next town over from us and they had lots of damage. I run the lacrosse program in that town so we are very connected. We had a good turnout for our volunteer day. I would guess 100+ people. We were dispersed to various areas in need. People had called and asked for help. They also sent teams to the town parks, the idea was that if we had extra volunteers they would work on the parks. I was team lead for one neighborhood/park. People were sent to houses and the park. I was to check with the various houses to make sure we had enough people to meet their needs. In the process I discovered several more families that needed help, but wouldn't ask as they felt others had greater need. I was able to pull everyone out of the park and place them in homes. When we left the neighborhood we had completed most projects. There is backyard that has a tree down and needs the garden pulled out because of the contaminents that were in the river water. That wasn't high priority for them or us. We also have one more garage that had 4 feet of water in it. We got the basement of the house emptied and everything brought to the dump. The homeowners were exhausted so we left the garage for a team tomorrow. The is one more house that had requested help, but were not home and one of the families that we helped today thinks his neighbor needs help, but he drives for greyhound and wasn't home. One house has most likely been condemned so nothing can be done to it and another had the oil tank tip over and spill 150 gallons of fuel oil which means a hazmat team has to go into that one. All in all it was very productive and that neighborhood was so greatful and amazed at how quickly things got done 

The rest of the weekend is looking like rain which could cause many more issues. I plan to go through our closets and basement to get items off to help families. My basement can use a good cleaning so this will be my motivation.


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,
Great pictures!!!  I really like your room ate AK..very pretty!
Too bad we missed you on that rainy day.  We were right over at BTM fast pass area hiding out with a bunch of other people & CM's.  It did pour like crazy!!!!!  Looking forward to more. 

Bernadette,
I entered in my code for photopass but I have not gone through them yet so maybe I will do a share...Gotta go check them out.  Glad your root canal is done.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi, I'm loving the trip report.  Chuck was looking at them with me.  His only comment "The kids are getting big, aren't they?"  They grow so fast.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-sounds like you all got a lot done.  I bet having the help of neighbors has really lifted the spirits of those you've helped.  

Tammi/Anne Marie-funny how we were all pretty close to each other that day.  Sorry we didn't get together.  I don't understand how times moves so fast at Disney.

Anne Marie-I'll hold off claiming my photopass photos just yet.


Joe, Emma & I are watching Star Wars.  We've never seen it.  Don't know what rock I was under when it first came out.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Deb - isn't it amazing how communities pull together in times like this??  Kudos to you all.


----------



## Tammi67

Day 2 Epcot

Sunrise










We were up and at the park for rope drop.  I've learned that people are creatures of habit and just do what everyone else is doing.  Each time we've gotten to a park there are about 6 or 8 turnstiles, right in the middle that have lines of people at them.  When people walk up, they just line up behind the few that are already there.  The rest of the turnstiles are empty.  So we were the first ones in line at the "other" turnstile, and when they opened we were ahead of the pack to the rope area.  






Our first stop was the Charaction Connection, where I was strong armed by a dad so his family could be first in the door.  Fine.  We were first last time and already had that experience.  It still annoyed me that he even did that.  











Dancing with Donald










Next stop was Soarin for FPs





This must have been a boring day.  I don't have many pictures.  We rode all the attractions in Future World and then left for the pool.
















After a swim and a rest we headed back to Epcot for our ADR at Rose & Crown.  We saw this perfectionist on the way.






When we checked in I asked if we could wait for an outside table.  The CM said she would see what she could do, and after about a half hour we were seated at the most perfect table for viewing Illuminations.  I had Bangers & Mash, which was new for me.  Really didn't care for it.  The kids had fish and chips.  We had a leisurely meal and dessert started just as Illluminations did.  A perfect ending to the day.


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Tammi/Anne Marie-funny how we were all pretty close to each other that day.  Sorry we didn't get together.  I don't understand how times moves so fast at Disney.



And isn't it funny that you will often see the same people over and over again when you are there?  You don't know them, but you keep running into them!  Yet, when you have friends a few rides away you never see them.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi - I am loving your pictures.  You are a good photographer and it shows even better with your new camera!

Deb - Kudos to you and your community for pitching in and helping one another.  Who would have thought that land-locked Vermont would be so devastated by a hurricane.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Today is supposed to be the last nice day for a week.  The remnants of Lee, the storms in the mid-west and a little disturbance that passed by us yesterday are going to converge and sit over top of us for the next 5 days or so.  What a dreary way to start the school year.  And I feel so badly for those in our area who still have no power!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Deb - isn't it amazing how communities pull together in times like this??  *Kudos to you all.*



I did NOT see this post before I wrote mine!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tammi-sounds like another good day! I love the way you ended it with dessert and Illuminations!

Good morning everyone! Im working on cleaning the house today and organizing some things for work. Tonight, I have 11 people coming over for our big fantasy football draft. It should be fun!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Tammi - I am loving your pictures.  You are a good photographer and it shows even better with your new camera!
> 
> Deb - Kudos to you and your community for pitching in and helping one another.  Who would have thought that land-locked Vermont would be so devastated by a hurricane.



We certainly never expected it.  Now we are very concerned about the reminants of Lee.  They are predicting 2-6" of rain, heavy at times and our already saturated ground won't be able to handle it.  I'm sure they will evacuate many areas in preparation.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi-loving your photos!  Some people set nice examples for their kids.  Some woman pushed her way into the TSM queue one morning-when the line extended way beyond where she was trying to step in.  DH apologized to her but I somewhat loudly said "you don't have to apologized to someone who pushes their way into the line".  I turned around a few minutes later and she was gone.



PNO4TE said:


> And isn't it funny that you will often see the same people over and over again when you are there?  You don't know them, but you keep running into them!  Yet, when you have friends a few rides away you never see them.


YES!  We saw a Mom & young son at AK at Dinosaur and she was asking how scary it was.  Then the next day we saw her again at DHS in the Toy Story Mania queue madness.  



Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning everyone! Im working on cleaning the house today and organizing some things for work. Tonight, I have 11 people coming over for our big fantasy football draft. It should be fun!


Sounds fun!



my3princes said:


> We certainly never expected it.  Now we are very concerned about the reminants of Lee.  They are predicting 2-6" of rain, heavy at times and our already saturated ground won't be able to handle it.  I'm sure they will evacuate many areas in preparation.


Hope you get too much!



Working on uploading my photos to Kodak.  I didn't take a ton.  It's not like we haven't been there and I would put my camera in my bag when it rained.  Gene & Joe are at church-the video guy is showing Joe how to use the mixer on the computer for the 3 cameras and to prepare the video for the cable station.  Emma & Lizzy are at different friends' houses.  Emma is with a nice boy in the neighborhood who will be in her class.  So with all of them out of the house I can get on my desktop to upload the photos.


----------



## bear74

Tammi,
love the pics and the trip report.


----------



## bear74

well its labor day and I am glued to the TV but not watching movies.  Watching the local news channel and praying that the winds dont get as strong as the weather man is predicting.  So that the fires can be contained.


----------



## PNO4TE

Thinking of you, Jennifer.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> Thinking of you, Jennifer.



thanks,  last night the smoke was so bad that when you walked outside it smelled like a very big bon fire


----------



## Tammi67

I'm so sad that summer is over!   I don't know why but it's bothering me more this year than any other.  I loved the lazy days at the pool, staying up way too late and sleeping until we woke up on our own, instead of setting an alarm clock.  So not ready for bedtimes, homework, schedules, backpacks, lunch boxes, and rushing every evening, trying to make sure everything is done and the kids are in bed at a decent time.  Oh well...........111 shopping days until Christmas!!


----------



## ReAnSt

I hope you all had a great weekend.  Can't believe I have to head back to work tomorrow.

I posted pics from my trip to California for the D23 expo and to Disneyland on Facebook.  You can view the albums at

D23 Expo and CA Part 1
D23 Expo and CA Part 2
D23 Expo and CA Part 3

I need to start training for the half marathon, although the weather is trying to make that pretty hard with all the rain and flooding.  The ground is so saturated and it just keeps raining so it automatically floods.  I have started riding the stationary bike I have, but I do not have a treadmill.  I figure it is better than nothing.


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi67 said:


> I'm so sad that summer is over!   I don't know why but it's bothering me more this year than any other.  I loved the lazy days at the pool, staying up way too late and sleeping until we woke up on our own, instead of setting an alarm clock.  So not ready for bedtimes, homework, schedules, backpacks, lunch boxes, and rushing every evening, trying to make sure everything is done and the kids are in bed at a decent time.  Oh well...........111 shopping days until Christmas!!



I'm having a really hard time with it this year, too, Tammi!


----------



## lovesdumbo

bear74 said:


> well its labor day and I am glued to the TV but not watching movies.  Watching the local news channel and praying that the winds dont get as strong as the weather man is predicting.  So that the fires can be contained.


Hope the fires are brought under control soon!



Tammi67 said:


> I'm so sad that summer is over!   I don't know why but it's bothering me more this year than any other.  I loved the lazy days at the pool, staying up way too late and sleeping until we woke up on our own, instead of setting an alarm clock.  So not ready for bedtimes, homework, schedules, backpacks, lunch boxes, and rushing every evening, trying to make sure everything is done and the kids are in bed at a decent time.  Oh well...........111 shopping days until Christmas!!


Me too!  I just don't feel ready for school.  They summer seemed to fly by.  We pushed to get Lizzy into Algebra so now I have to be sure to keep on top of her.  I really believe she can do it but she can be lazy.  111 days til Christmas???  YIKES!  





ReAnSt said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend.  Can't believe I have to head back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I posted pics from my trip to California for the D23 expo and to Disneyland on Facebook.  You can view the albums at
> 
> D23 Expo and CA Part 1
> D23 Expo and CA Part 2
> D23 Expo and CA Part 3
> 
> I need to start training for the half marathon, although the weather is trying to make that pretty hard with all the rain and flooding.  The ground is so saturated and it just keeps raining so it automatically floods.  I have started riding the stationary bike I have, but I do not have a treadmill.  I figure it is better than nothing.


Your links aren't working for me.  Would love to see your photos.  I need to step up my 1/2 training too!

I'm back to work tomorrow too.  So not looking forward to all that has to be done between now and Veteran's Day.  Don't know how I'm going to do it.  Makes me worried about keeping my job.  Everyone else is worried too so that creates a very stressful environment.  Doesn't bring out the best in everyone.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tammi67 said:


> I'm so sad that summer is over!   I don't know why but it's bothering me more this year than any other.  I loved the lazy days at the pool, staying up way too late and sleeping until we woke up on our own, instead of setting an alarm clock.  So not ready for bedtimes, homework, schedules, backpacks, lunch boxes, and rushing every evening, trying to make sure everything is done and the kids are in bed at a decent time.  Oh well...........111 shopping days until Christmas!!


It seems like summer just flew by--i can't believe we are into September!



ReAnSt said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend.  Can't believe I have to head back to work tomorrow.



Welcome back!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Add me to the group who is not ready to go back to school.


----------



## PNO4TE

Becky - The links worked for me this morning.  Lots of great pictures!


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,
I agree Tammi, this was the fastest summer we have ever had.  My kids went back to school at the end of August & I am still not ready! 

Becky,
I am really enjoying your pictures.  Hope to go to DL some day. 

Elin,
Good morning!  

Bernadette,
Good luck with work.  

Jennifer,
Hope things are better today. Stay safe.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

I'm enjoying the quiet, but I really should be cleaning.

Bernadette - good luck with work.

Jennifer - hope things have improved.

Becky - love the pictures.

Nicholas' bus was 45 minutes late. I was told that I wasn't allowed to go to the bus stop so I was a good mom and didn't embarass him.   But I did find out after the bus was 15 minutes late another mom drove over and all the kids piled in her van to stay dry.  Nicholas is gone before Alyssa even gets up, so they won't see each other until after school.  I can't wait to hear how the first day went!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Four more days and my eldest baby will be getting married.  Things are coming together.  I can't wait until next week when I can post pictures.  Not sure if I posted the link to where she is getting married.  If I have, forgive me.  There is so little I can share at this point.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUKkwER2wl0  I'm hoping for decent weather.  You never know at this time of year.


----------



## bethbuchall

Disney Yooper said:


> Four more days and my eldest baby will be getting married.  Things are coming together.  I can't wait until next week when I can post pictures.  Not sure if I posted the link to where she is getting married.  If I have, forgive me.  There is so little I can share at this point.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUKkwER2wl0  I'm hoping for decent weather.  You never know at this time of year.



Beautiful!  I think you shared a different link before.  This one shows a lot more.   for good weather!  I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm enjoying the quiet, but I really should be cleaning.
> 
> Bernadette - good luck with work.
> 
> Jennifer - hope things have improved.
> 
> Becky - love the pictures.
> 
> Nicholas' bus was 45 minutes late. I was told that I wasn't allowed to go to the bus stop so I was a good mom and didn't embarass him.   But I did find out after the bus was 15 minutes late another mom drove over and all the kids piled in her van to stay dry.  Nicholas is gone before Alyssa even gets up, so they won't see each other until after school.  I can't wait to hear how the first day went!



It's rainy here today, and it's supposed to be rainier tomorrow.  I'm worried about the whole waiting in the rain for a very late bus, too.  I may drive down by the bus stop after 15 minutes to see if they are still there and offer the van.  We'll see...

We did finally get our bus information on Saturday.  We also got their schedules and an invitation to come into the middle school between 9am and 12 noon ONLY.  We went in and walked his schedule.  We also tried his locker, but it was jammed.  We tried it a bunch of times and couldn't get it to open.  We went to report the problem to the office and then went back up and tried again.  That time it opened, so we filled it with his binders, etc.  That was the only time that it opened.  All of his school supplies are held hostage by his persnickety locker.  Hopefully, they will get it fixed this afternoon, and it works for him tomorrow morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> Four more days and my eldest baby will be getting married.  Things are coming together.  I can't wait until next week when I can post pictures.  Not sure if I posted the link to where she is getting married.  If I have, forgive me.  There is so little I can share at this point.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUKkwER2wl0  I'm hoping for decent weather.  You never know at this time of year.



I will also hope for a gorgeous day for you all.  What a peaceful, lovely location for a wedding!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> I will also hope for a gorgeous day for you all. What a peaceful, lovely location for a wedding!


I agree!!  Beautiful.


----------



## Glynis

Hi everyone!  I have to apologize for not being a good friend, lately!  I've been reading, but not posting.  However, you have all been in my thoughts and prayers.  Especially those affected by the hurricane and now the heavy rains!

Elin - I'm so thrilled with Bob's burping!!!  Here's hoping it's a sign of good things to come!

Vicki - The site for the wedding looks beautiful!  I'm praying for good weather for the big day!  

Becky - Your pictures from Disneyland look awesome!  Makes me want to go back right now.  Hard to believe that just a month ago, we were there!

Tammi - Loving your TR!!!  You and the kids look so happy!  Good luck to Nick on his first day of Middle School!  Can't wait to hear how it goes for him.

Beth - Sorry about the bus worries!  Also the locker stuff!  Does your school allow the lowest grade a day in the school alone?  Ours is a 7-9th grade middle school, and the 7th graders have a day of school all to themselves, the next day, they stay home and the 8th and 9th graders go to school.  The day after that, everyone is in session.  This way, the 7th graders can learn their way around the school, work out locker problems, etc.  It's been great here, as it cuts down on the stress levels for the 7th graders!

Bernadette - I hope all is ok with your work.  I hate that kind of stress!

Anne Marie - I love reading your dining report on the restaurant board!  If we ever get to WDW as a family, we'd do the QSDP, as well, so it's nice to see what a "normal" family eats!  Good choices!!!

Things are going along well, here.  Alan has started school, and it's kind of hard adjusting to his new schedule.  He's enjoying it, but is finding it tough to "keep up" with the younger students.  He's been out of school for almost 20 years, so things have changed a lot!  The kids and I are really having to pick up the slack around the house.  Alan did tell me, the other day, that he's going to owe me big time at the end of each school year.  I told him that what I want, more than anything, is a solo Mother's Day trip to DL each year. Just some downtime for me, without any kids around.  He's thinking seriously about it.  Cross your fingers for me, ok?


----------



## Disney Yooper

I have been enjoying the back to school chatter on the thread.  You don't realize how much a part of your life it is until the kids are grown.  The bus stop is at the end of our driveway.  The girls shared it with our neighbor boys.  There has been no one getting on or off the bus there since Becky graduated.  Today, the neighbors grandson got off.  His dad, one of the boys that used to share the stop with the girls, is working lots of OT so will be getting off at his Grandma's every day.  He is now in 3rd grade.  We moved here when Katrina was in 3rd grade and Becky started Kindergarten.  And the cycle continues....


----------



## Disney Yooper

Glynis, I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  It is not easy going back to school.  I'm proud of Alan for going for it and you & the kids supporting him through it.


----------



## bear74

well the fire closest is now 80% contained.  The 2nd fire that is aprox. 20 miles is 50%,  the 3rd fire is about 50% as well.  The big one in bastrop is about 20 miles outside of town on the east side, near the airport.  no where near being contained, over 25,000 acres burned last night and over 600 homes gone.  2 co-workers homes are gone, 2 more not sure yet.  1 cousins house gone so far, that we know.


----------



## my3princes

prayers and well wishes to all.  Time is not on my side these days.  Had to run out to get a few school supplies for Nick last night and Walmart is the only store open   Needed to get prescriptions filled too.  Walmart had only one style of 3 ring binder left and didn't have all the prescriptions that I needed.  the CVS "secure" trailer can't do narcotics so stop number 3 was Walgreens.  1 1/2 hours later I had the prescriptions in hand.  Many people waiting for theirs were not so lucky.  We are now starting to see the trickle effect from the storm.  We certainly need to plan ahead as things are not as easy to come by.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*  (the sun is a wish my heart makes...)


----------



## Glynis

Jen - I'm so sorry for the loss of the homes!  How devastating!  Praying that these wildfires are contained soon!

Deb - I really never thought about prescriptions being affected, but you are right!  I'm glad you guys got yours!  

It's "Walk to School" day here.  The kids and I are trying to get ready.  Timothy threw up all over my bed last night, so I'm not too sure if he'll want to ride in the stroller, but we'll see.  Hopefully, whatever made him throw up is over now, and he'll be better today!

Katie and I have a Young Woman/Mom dinner tonight, so we're pretty excited about that!  I'm making a bunch of dessert bars to take.  We love to get together with the ladies in our church.  Very fun times!

Tammi - I was happy to read on FB that the first day went well!


----------



## bethbuchall

It is a miserable first day of school here.  It is pouring so hard right now that we have a waterfall from the retaining wall on the side of the driveway and a muddy river running down the driveway.  There are huge pools of water in the back yard and water running through my basement.  It's cold and gray.  Laura texted that it is miserable up in Syracuse, too, and she has a very full day of classes to walk between today.

Jennifer, I really do wish we could send this rain your way.  It's certainly not needed here, and I know that you could use it.

Deb, is this rain headed your way?  I hope not!

Glynis, it sounds like you have a great day lined up.  I hope that Timothy is feeling better!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I also wish there was a way to send the rain to where it was needed to put out the fires.  So sad that so many areas area being affected in opposite weather.  Weather here is fine right now.

Becky was just offered an assistant manager job at Shopko, a chain similar to Kmart but based out of Wisconsin, in Escanaba.  She has worked for them for 5 years.  Escanaba is an hour away.  She is so excited and trying to figure out if she can make it work.  

So much happening in our lives all at once.  Now I just have to find a way to get a job back in the U.P.  I enjoy the challenge of the job but I'm regretting my decision for having taken the promotion 2-1/2 years ago.  I'm hoping that the experience is going to pay off in getting me something back here.


----------



## mommykds

Yesterday was quite eventful.  We were under a tornado warning all day.  One touched down 9 miles SW of here.  The kids schools went into emergency mode & were all kept in safer interior rooms.  It poured like mad & was pretty dark.  The buses were late coming home which is to be expected since they wanted to wait until the "all clear" was given to let the buses out of the transportation center.  Sophie came home shaken...the other 2 were ok.

Today is sunny & windy.  I am trapped in my dining room as we are having some maintenance done in the house today.  I have been on the resorts board planning for next year.


----------



## mommykds

Glynis,
Thank you!  Hope the reviews help someone...I know when I was looking for QSDP reviews I couldn't find too many.  Good luck to Alan!  

Vicki,
Hope you can something closer to home.  Looking forward to wedding pictures.

Beth,
Saw your note on FB...hope everyone gets home safely.

Jennifer,
Stay safe.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Well, I have cancelled the Treehouse Villas.    We are now booked at Saratoga Springs - a 1-bedroom for the first 4 nights and a studio for the last 6.  I will keep calling to see if I can get a studio anywhere else.  I'll start calling daily.  We got lots of points back and I can bank them all if we want.  So many decisions.


----------



## bethbuchall

Everyone is safely home here.  Laura says that is has been raining all day up there, too, but they aren't having the road flooding problems that we are.  Our basement is a little wet, but that happens every time the ground gets saturated.  It isn't anything major.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Beth, glad to hear everyone is home safe & sound.  

Chuck & I are talking about booking a Disney Alaskan Cruise for June 4th for our 30th anniversary.  I was thinking it was a dream but it may be possible.  He is talking about taking a week-end trip in the next month or so.    I know we probably can't do them all but it is nice Disney dreamin'.


----------



## my3princes

It's still raining here, but not too much flooding reported yet.  The news only had 2 roads closed.  It could certainly be much worse.  We are in a flood watch until tomorrow afternoon.  It looks like the heavy rain that Beth was getting will be hitting us later.


----------



## PNO4TE

It has been pouring here for the past two days.  As of 6:00 this morning we had already had 4 inches of rain, but it is been horrible all day long.  There is a "train" of storms running due north along I-95, basically, and we have been hammered by torrential downpours as well as thunderstorms since 3:00 a.m.  It is not supposed to end until Saturday.  

Jennifer... I wish we could send you even half of what we have gotten.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Yes, Elin, it's been a soggy few days at work, unfortunately. 

Anne Marie - just found your dining review!  Love it.  Interesting to find out that Dana doesn't eat meat!  I never knew that.

Beth and Deb - I hope you all dry out soon.

Vicki - sorry you canceled the THVs.  But a cruise to Alaskan sounds fabulous.  I've heard that you can't really appreciate it though unless you add a few land days on and really get out "into" Alaska.  

Glynis - way to go for Alan going back to school, and for you and the rest of your gang supporting it!

My parents are coming into town today for the weekend!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Have fun with your parents, Tammi!

Stay safe and dry, my East Coast friends!


----------



## mommykds

Hello!

Painting today.  Our family room/hall/kitchen were taupe.  Most of the house doesn't get good light in afternoon & that color became so depressing.  The new color is yellow!  It looks a little bright  but it hasn't dried yet so I will reserve judgement.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi all,

Well down the road from us, the creek flooded the road so one way out is closed.  There is flooding everywhere.  Going into the little town three miles away is not a choice, the town is practically an island.  I called Stephanie and she made it to work but others took over an hour.  It is still raining and we will be getting it into Saturday.

The good thing is that one week from today I will be getting my hair cut, getting a manicure and pedicure.!!!  This will be getting ready for our trip!!


----------



## PNO4TE

We are having torrential rains here too, Terry.  Flooding all around.  So far, we are OK!  Good luck to everyone in the path of this mess.


----------



## mommykds

Sorry to hear about the flooding & rain.  I heard they may evacuate Wilkes Barrre it is so bad.  Stay safe & dry everyone...this year we are having the craziest weather.


----------



## mommykds

tinker1bell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well down the road from us, the creek flooded the road so one way out is closed.  There is flooding everywhere.  Going into the little town three miles away is not a choice, the town is practically an island.  I called Stephanie and she made it to work but others took over an hour.  It is still raining and we will be getting it into Saturday.
> 
> The good thing is that one week from today I will be getting my hair cut, getting a manicure and pedicure.!!!  This will be getting ready for our trip!!


Glad you are keeping positive Terry


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well down the road from us, the creek flooded the road so one way out is closed.  There is flooding everywhere.  Going into the little town three miles away is not a choice, the town is practically an island.  I called Stephanie and she made it to work but others took over an hour.  It is still raining and we will be getting it into Saturday.
> 
> The good thing is that one week from today I will be getting my hair cut, getting a manicure and pedicure.!!!  This will be getting ready for our trip!!





Stay safe.  This weather is crazy.  The sun finally came out here this afternoon.  River are swollen again and a few areas reflooded, though I must admit it was less than I feared.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Sounds like we are all having some  crazy weather! The storm we had in the middle of the night woke me up out of a dead sleep--it was crazy!  
2 days of Kindergarten are done--i forgot how exhausted I am the first week of school! I havent been really able to sleep so im just starting to run on empty.  Im going to go in early tomorrow and try to organize and get rid of the clutter that develops the first week of school. My plan is to get my lesson plans done and the entire week set up before I leave tomorrow afternoon.

Ill be out of town in North Jersey for the weekend for the football game--Im not bringing my computer since the hotel charges ya for the internet...i will have my phone/facebook though! Have a great weekend


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

And it is SUNNY outside!!    I think we are supposed to get more rain over the next 24 hours or so, but meanwhile I am enjoying the sunshine.

Have fun at the game, Jen.  Do you know you can DIS on your phone too?


----------



## bethbuchall

No sun here yet, but no rain either.  Thank goodness for that!

The rivers have now crested and are starting to go down.

We are fine where we are and haven't ventured out to see the rest of the area.  Our water is not pretty, but we have electricity and gas, and we can flush toilets.  We just don't want to drink it.  Fortunately, we have some bottled water.  Wegmans is closed until further notice.  K-Mart and Wal-Mart and several local grocery stores are flooded.  All the other stores are completely out of staples.

The kids didn't have much of a first "week" of school.  School started Wednesday with an early dismissal.  All area districts canceled school yesterday and today.  We were supposed to start preschool on Monday, but we had planned on using yesterday and today for prep which we didn't do.  We're trying to get in touch with the director to push back the start by a week.  She, unfortunately, was evacuated and will have a mess to clean up in her home.

I know that there will be a lot of work ahead for many people, and we'll try to find ways to help.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> No sun here yet, but no rain either.  Thank goodness for that!
> 
> The rivers have now crested and are starting to go down.
> 
> We are fine where we are and haven't ventured out to see the rest of the area.  Our water is not pretty, but we have electricity and gas, and we can flush toilets.  We just don't want to drink it.  Fortunately, we have some bottled water.  Wegmans is closed until further notice.  K-Mart and Wal-Mart and several local grocery stores are flooded.  All the other stores are completely out of staples.
> 
> The kids didn't have much of a first "week" of school.  School started Wednesday with an early dismissal.  All area districts canceled school yesterday and today.  We were supposed to start preschool on Monday, but we had planned on using yesterday and today for prep which we didn't do.  We're trying to get in touch with the director to push back the start by a week.  She, unfortunately, was evacuated and will have a mess to clean up in her home.
> 
> I know that there will be a lot of work ahead for many people, and we'll try to find ways to help.



I'm sure that it will be much appreciated.  Our towns are still having volunteer drives to help families clean out there homes.  I'm sure that many people are in shelters or with friends and family.  The food shelves have been hit hard around here, but the community has come through in spades and have done a great job stocking the food and clothing shelves.  I delivered an entire truck load of food, clothing, blankets and toiletries to the local homeless shelter today.  They have volunteers there sorting through everything.  Later in the day I saw people walking down the street with bags full of clothing that they just got free of charge.  It is good for the soul to see the benefits of community.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> Have fun at the game, Jen.  Do you know you can DIS on your phone too?



I dont know why I didnt think of that!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning

I hope everyone has a peaceful, DRY weekend.


----------



## tinker1bell

This came up overnight in our back yard!!!   I am so happy to see the sun today 

In our area, there are seven little bridges, two which are covered.  The one covered washed away and three of the other ones were under water during the storms.  Thank goodness we have a way out of our neighborhood.

I am so ready to be on the plane to Seattle this time next Saturday.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> This came up overnight in our back yard!!!   I am so happy to see the sun today
> 
> In our area, there are seven little bridges, two which are covered.  The one covered washed away and three of the other ones were under water during the storms.  Thank goodness we have a way out of our neighborhood.
> 
> I am so ready to be on the plane to Seattle this time next Saturday.



Wow Terry I hope you community recovers quickly.  Our road crews are working around the clock to reopen major roads.  The national guard is helping.  I cannot remember another time in my lifetime where flooding was so widespread and so devastating.  Usually it's one area, but Vermont, New York, Pennsylvania, NJ and I'm sure many more states and areas have been effected.  I certainly worry about the devastation that my children will see in their lifetimes


----------



## my3princes

Our High School Football team played in a town 2 hours North of us last night.  The opposing school requested that our team come on 2 busses.  During the game they filled an entire bus with food and clothing to help our communities.  The thought of their generocity brings tears to my eyees.  There is still so many good people in our world.


----------



## babytrees

my3princes said:


> Our High School Football team played in a town 2 hours North of us last night.  The opposing school requested that our team come on 2 busses.  During the game they filled an entire bus with food and clothing to help our communities.  The thought of their generocity brings tears to my eyees.  There is still so many good people in our world.



that is amazing!!! I teared up also.

Sorry I haven't been posting much it's been an awful almost month at work. After being given the closing fitting room operator position I went in to check my schedule one day to find out Ambyr was coming back and my hours were being cut back AND she is the official closing fitting room operator. I feel awful that she got beat to a pulp by her boyfriend but she chose to come back to MD to go back to him after supposedly looking for work (but how much looking can you do in 3 weeks filled with Dr. appt's?) BUT I was really tee'ed off at management for telling me it's my job without telling me there is even the possibility of her coming back...it turns out she was on a leave of absense.
After getting no actual response when I stated my concern...I gave up on that. There is a manager who has been a PITA to me and others since she started and on Wednesday was the last straw with her so, as some of you saw on Facebook, yesterday "fed up Flo" came out and I called our 800 corporate human relations hotline and opened a complaint on her. I chose to be named in it instead of staying anonymous(because of the nature of the complaint it would/will be easy to tell who started the proceedings). Please be praying that there isn't backlash.

I have been reading along and praying daily for everybody.


----------



## my3princes

babytrees said:


> that is amazing!!! I teared up also.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much it's been an awful almost month at work. After being given the closing fitting room operator position I went in to check my schedule one day to find out Ambyr was coming back and my hours were being cut back AND she is the official closing fitting room operator. I feel awful that she got beat to a pulp by her boyfriend but she chose to come back to MD to go back to him after supposedly looking for work (but how much looking can you do in 3 weeks filled with Dr. appt's?) BUT I was really tee'ed off at management for telling me it's my job without telling me there is even the possibility of her coming back...it turns out she was on a leave of absense.
> After getting no actual response when I stated my concern...I gave up on that. There is a manager who has been a PITA to me and others since she started and on Wednesday was the last straw with her so, as some of you saw on Facebook, yesterday "fed up Flo" came out and I called our 800 corporate human relations hotline and opened a complaint on her. I chose to be named in it instead of staying anonymous(because of the nature of the complaint it would/will be easy to tell who started the proceedings). Please be praying that there isn't backlash.
> 
> I have been reading along and praying daily for everybody.



I hope it all works out for you


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - What an awesome thing for the school to do! Wow.

Theresa - I'm so sorry things are such a mess at work. I hope things move forward smoothly soon and there's no backlash on the complaint.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - That is awesome!  I love hearing stories like that!  It renews my faith!

Theresa - I'm so sorry that things went downhill for you!  I think you did the right thing, and I'll be praying that there's no backlash for you!  Sorry that your ankle is still hurting, too.  Wish I could do more!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Yesterday Bob and I drove to Richmond (Chester, actually) to visit my very best friend from college.  Do you think we had a good time?


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - people can really be nice, can't they?  Sometimes we tend to forget that and it takes catastrophes, big or small, to remind us that we are intrinsically well-meaning and interested in the happiness and comfort of our fellow man.  (that got a little deep, sorry!)

Theresa -


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Our High School Football team played in a town 2 hours North of us last night.  The opposing school requested that our team come on 2 busses.  During the game they filled an entire bus with food and clothing to help our communities.  The thought of their generocity brings tears to my eyees.  There is still so many good people in our world.



that is awesome


----------



## my3princes

Wow, watching the 9/11 coverage is really bringing up so many feelings.  It is still unbelievable.


----------



## Disney Yooper

The wedding was fabulous.  We had fantastic weather.  Peter and Katrina were both pretty much relaxed for the most part which was the reason for having it be just immediate family & grandmas.  Here are some pictures.  Those of you on Facebook have already seen them.  

Our new family complete with a son.





Katrina with her high heel blue shoes and "I DO" written on the bottom.  





Pete does not like spiders.  Katrina has to take care of them.  Pete's mom and sister found these cool spiders at Michael's in their wedding colors and just had to buy them.  One is on her dress and the other is in her hand.  The photographer loved the photos he got of it.  





This required a climb for this breathtaking view of Lake Superior.  It is on the rock cliffs overlooking Lake Superior.  This is Pete's twin brother, Brad.  Becky & Brad were the witnesses for them.  





They have several aunts & uncles disappointed for not being invited.  After seeing how relaxed Peter was, I'm very happy that Katrina was willing to compromise.  She would have preferred to have all the family there but knew that Peter really wouldn't be able to handle the stress of that.  It was a great week-end.


----------



## tinker1bell

Vicki,,,those are beautiful pictures.   I love her bouquet!!


----------



## Disney Yooper

tinker1bell said:


> Vicki,,,those are beautiful pictures.   I love her bouquet!!



She chose the flowers and I made the bouquet.  She wanted a peacock theme.  Pete's corsage had a couple of little peacock feathers as well.


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  I woke up at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep.  I know that I'm going to be tired all day.  Ugh.  Lots on my mind that I need to take care of this week.  Hopefully the components that I ordered for the kids halloween costumes will arrive today as we need them for camping THIS weekend.  It sucks not being able to run to town to pick up what you need.  



Vicki the pictures are amazing.  They look so happy.  I absolutely LOVE her dress it fits her to a T   Glad that the weather cooperated and that they had the wedding that they wanted.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Yesterday Bob and I drove to Richmond (Chester, actually) to visit my very best friend from college.  Do you think we had a good time?



Elin, Bob looks amazing!  His face has really filled back out.  You have done an excellent job!


----------



## bethbuchall

Vicki, Katrina's dress, bouquet, and jewelry are gorgeous.  The most beautiful, though, are all the smiles!  Congratulations!

Deb, I am sorry that you couldn't sleep.  I hope that the stress eases soon.

We are trying the first day of school over again here for all but one elementary school in our school district.  Many districts in our area, however, are not able to go back yet.  I am glad that we are able to get as many kids back to school as we can.  They all need some "normal" in their lives right now.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

We had a lovely visit with my parents.  They are leaving today after they get the kids off to school for me. 

Vicki - everything and everyone looked beautiful!  I'm so glad it was perfect for you all.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good Morning, DDA!

For the second time in 2 weeks, I've dreamed about visiting someone from the DDA.  Last night I was at Deb's house.  I'm not entirely sure what we were doing, but I think we were helping flood victims.  The last dream I was at Tia's.  We were trying to go to WDW, but none of the family members around us would get ready fast enough, and we were missing all our time.  I wonder who is up for a visit next?

I am going in to the preschool today to get it set-up.  We were supposed to have orientations yesterday and the first day of class today, but we pushed that out a week, since we didn't get to do set-up last week.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Vicki - Those pictures are so great!  Beautiful people!!!  Thanks for sharing.

Elin - Bob looks fantastic!  I agree with Beth, his face has really filled out.  All your hard work is showing!

Beth - I'm always up for a visit, dream or otherwise!

Things here are just moving along.  Alan is either working or at school all the time, and the kids are busy with school, friends, etc.  So, I just try to hold down the fort and make sure there is food when people make it home.  I am sure going to need a break come springtime!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Vicki - Those pictures are so great!  Beautiful people!!!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Elin - Bob looks fantastic!  I agree with Beth, his face has really filled out.  All your hard work is showing!
> 
> Beth - I'm always up for a visit, dream or otherwise!
> 
> Things here are just moving along.  Alan is either working or at school all the time, and the kids are busy with school, friends, etc.  So,* I just try to hold down the fort* and make sure there is food when people make it home.  I am sure going to need a break come springtime!



That may be the most important job in your family right now, Glynis!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Good Morning, DDA!
> 
> For the second time in 2 weeks, I've dreamed about visiting someone from the DDA.  Last night I was at Deb's house.  I'm not entirely sure what we were doing, but I think we were helping flood victims.  The last dream I was at Tia's.  We were trying to go to WDW, but none of the family members around us would get ready fast enough, and we were missing all our time.  I wonder who is up for a visit next?
> 
> I am going in to the preschool today to get it set-up.  We were supposed to have orientations yesterday and the first day of class today, but we pushed that out a week, since we didn't get to do set-up last week.



I hope we had a nice visit.  You know that you're welcome anytime


----------



## my3princes

Another busy day.  At least the work week is half over.  We had an 8th grade parent meeting tonight to discuss class trip/dance etc.  Some parents are totally against spending money on a big trip while others consider it a must do right of passage.  I guess we decided on a modified big trip depending on how the fundraising goes.  I would rather just write a check to cover Hunter's portion and not deal with all the stress that is sure to come with it.


----------



## babytrees

bethbuchall said:


> Good Morning, DDA!
> 
> For the second time in 2 weeks, I've dreamed about visiting someone from the DDA.  Last night I was at Deb's house.  I'm not entirely sure what we were doing, but I think we were helping flood victims.  The last dream I was at Tia's.  We were trying to go to WDW, but none of the family members around us would get ready fast enough, and we were missing all our time.  I wonder who is up for a visit next?
> 
> I am going in to the preschool today to get it set-up.  We were supposed to have orientations yesterday and the first day of class today, but we pushed that out a week, since we didn't get to do set-up last week.



So glad I am not the only one who dreams about visiting DDA family. When I do that I pray extra hard for the ones I visited. Elin,  herBob, and Tammi were the last ones that I dreamed about last week.


----------



## my3princes

Ugh, it's raining again with a cold front to boot.  The next couple of days have highs only reaching the high 50's  What happened to summer?


----------



## mommykds

Morning everyone,

Schools in full swing, back to school nights done & we have settled into our schedule.  Now the kids want a dog!   I am still thinking about that one.  

We are supposed to get that cold here too on Friday & Saturday..50's/60's  Brrr!!!

Have a great day.


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Vicki - Those pictures are so great!  Beautiful people!!!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Elin - Bob looks fantastic!  I agree with Beth, his face has really filled out.  All your hard work is showing!
> 
> Beth - I'm always up for a visit, dream or otherwise!
> 
> Things here are just moving along.  Alan is either working or at school all the time, and the kids are busy with school, friends, etc.  So, I just try to hold down the fort and make sure there is food when people make it home.  I am sure going to need a break come springtime!



Well, I'd love to go to Utah, so I'll see where my dreams lead.  



my3princes said:


> I hope we had a nice visit.  You know that you're welcome anytime



I have been wanting to visit Vermont for some time now, but I'm not sure why I had the dream.  Maybe it was the flooding connection.



my3princes said:


> Another busy day.  At least the work week is half over.  We had an 8th grade parent meeting tonight to discuss class trip/dance etc.  Some parents are totally against spending money on a big trip while others consider it a must do right of passage.  I guess we decided on a modified big trip depending on how the fundraising goes.  I would rather just write a check to cover Hunter's portion and not deal with all the stress that is sure to come with it.



I've always felt the same way about fundraising.  We don't have family in the area to support our fundraising efforts.  My parents would rather just contribute money instead of buying things that they don't need for more than we actually get.  Our 8th graders don't have a big trip.  Our 6th graders used to go to Frost Valley (a YMCA camp) for a few days of environmental study.  Unfortunately, it is no longer in the budget.  I have also seen photos of the camp, and a lot of it was destroyed by Irene.  I do know that there are plenty of people who can raise a lot of money in the fundraisers and also a lot of people who couldn't go without the fundraisers.



babytrees said:


> So glad I am not the only one who dreams about visiting DDA family. When I do that I pray extra hard for the ones I visited. Elin,  herBob, and Tammi were the last ones that I dreamed about last week.



My dreams don't seem to have any meaning, good or bad.  I used to always remember my dreams, but I haven't been able to for a few month now.  I think maybe I wasn't sleeping well enough over the summer.  I certainly hope that my dreams don't have significance.  Last night I dreamed that a friend's husband died in a flight accident.  He didn't actually die in the dream.  In the dream, he had already died, but I had forgotten about it and was reminded in the dream.  I woke up a little disoriented after that one and couldn't remember for a minute if that had happened or not.  It wasn't a good friend or one that I even see very often.  I don't know what is up with my brain.

Last spring I had a fun dream where most of the DDA was gathered at someone's beautiful summer home.  It was so neat to keep "meeting" everyone.  I think it may have been Elizabeth's house, but I'm not completely sure on that.



my3princes said:


> Ugh, it's raining again with a cold front to boot.  The next couple of days have highs only reaching the high 50's  What happened to summer?



No rain here yet, but we are supposed to be getting some.  It won't be enough to cause any flooding troubles, but people trying to clean up their homes don't need rain, too.



mommykds said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Schools in full swing, back to school nights done & we have settled into our schedule.  Now the kids want a dog!   I am still thinking about that one.
> 
> We are supposed to get that cold here too on Friday & Saturday..50's/60's  Brrr!!!
> 
> Have a great day.



I want a dog!  Miles wants a dog.  Laura wants a dog even though she's not home all the time now.  Matthew doesn't care one way or the other.  My ever practical husband says no dog.  Good luck making your decision!  Personally, I say that they are great ages for a dog.  Do it!


----------



## mommykds

bethbuchall said:


> I want a dog!  Miles wants a dog.  Laura wants a dog even though she's not home all the time now.  Matthew doesn't care one way or the other.  My ever practical husband says no dog.  Good luck making your decision!  Personally, I say that they are great ages for a dog.  Do it!



I am caving in, I can feel it!   We always had a pet(s) when I was a kid & I feel like my kids are missing out by not having a dog.   However I know who will be taking care of it!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

babytrees said:


> So glad I am not the only one who dreams about visiting DDA family. When I do that I pray extra hard for the ones I visited. Elin,  herBob, and Tammi were the last ones that I dreamed about last week.



Thanks, Theresa!   Since those you dreamed about all live in the same neck of the woods, maybe it is a hint of visits yet to come!


----------



## PNO4TE

While a few of you are considering a dog, we are going through the process of deciding when it will be time to have our beloved Button put down.   She will turn 15 next week and her health is declining quickly now.  I think it is something we need to do before we go away in 2 1/2 weeks.  I just don't know if I am ready.  I realize it is not about me; it is about her quality of life.  So, I need to wrap my head around it.

I also need to justify the expense and I don't know how much that is yet.  It would probably be about the same cost as boarding her while we are gone since she needs extra care.  Kristin says goodbye to her every time she comes over to the house to visit.  Her roommate told me on Sunday that I needed to have a talk with Button to let her know that it was OK to just let go; that I did not need her to support me emotionally any more.  I had that conversation and now she seems perkier than ever.   She is like the EverReady bunny...


----------



## PNO4TE

_almost forgot!_

*GOOD MORNING, DDA! *


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Busy, busy, fun, fun, fun! I read along on my phone several times a day, but don't always have a hand free to reply. I spend another beautiful weekend with my sweet girls. We marched in the local city's parade with Terra's dance school on Saturday morning and she danced at their fair/carnival that afternoon. After that we went out to dinner for Phil's birthday this week. Sunday the girls and I spent a wonderful Groupon discounted day at Grant's Farm. Deva was cracking me up. She LOVED the Clydesdales and cried every time we walked away from one. Even wanted to pet them. The little tiny baby goats on the other hand - made her scream.

This week it's just the same 'ol same 'ol - working, Scouts and other random things to keep us busy.

Elin - Hugs for you while you make your decision about Button.

Anne Marie - I'd totally get a dog! Not Terra's asking about getting a cat again some day I'm not so sure and I'm really not up for the ferret she keeps telling me she wants someday.

Beth - I have dreams like that too. Heck, I dreamed about Timothy a good year or so before Glynis was ever pregnant.  Though sometimes it's not so fun having such an active dream state, especially when it's cost me sleep several times lately. And since Terra's gotten it too and I think Deva's starting to show signs of it. God help me if she has the night terrors that Terra did.


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks, Theresa!   Since those you dreamed about all live in the same neck of the woods, maybe it is a hint of visits yet to come!



One of the things that I know that you all won't laugh or judge me for but my dreams often come true...when I can remember them. That's why I pray for whomever I dream about. I am hoping to visit you all soon.


----------



## babytrees

tmfranlk said:


> Anne Marie - I'd totally get a dog! Not Terra's asking about getting a cat again some day I'm not so sure and I'm really not up for the ferret she keeps telling me she wants someday.



I was with you on the ferret front...until Dude showed up on our porch. I think a ferret is the first pet I would get. Of course they are social animals so they need a second ferret or other play mate, which Pearl was for Dude.


----------



## babytrees

Elin- Good Luck in your decision on Button


----------



## PNO4TE

We made the decision.


----------



## bethbuchall

babytrees said:


> One of the things that I know that you all won't laugh or judge me for but my dreams often come true...when I can remember them. That's why I pray for whomever I dream about. I am hoping to visit you all soon.



I definitely won't judge or laugh.  I certainly don't have that gift, but I believe that people do.



PNO4TE said:


> We made the decision.



 Elin, I am so sorry.


----------



## Tammi67

babytrees said:


> So glad I am not the only one who dreams about visiting DDA family. When I do that I pray extra hard for the ones I visited. Elin, herBob, and Tammi were the last ones that I dreamed about last week.


 I feel extra blessed!  Did we have a nice visit?


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> We made the decision.


I know how hard it is, Elin.  I went through it 2 years ago with Shane.  In our head we know it's time but in our hearts it's so hard to do.  Sending you s and comfort. 

Go read the Rainbow Bridge and have a good cry.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Yesterday Bob and I drove to Richmond (Chester, actually) to visit my very best friend from college.  Do you think we had a good time?


What a great photo!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> The wedding was fabulous.  We had fantastic weather.  Peter and Katrina were both pretty much relaxed for the most part which was the reason for having it be just immediate family & grandmas.


Beautiful!!!

My nephew, who was born the day we were married, got married Saturday.



PNO4TE said:


> We made the decision.


I'm so sorry.






My MIL had a mild heart attack last week.  She also turned 92 last week.  She's getting frustrated in the hospital and just wants to give up and go home but they say she should recover from this OK.  DH is convinced she's going to bounce back but I'm not so sure.

Work is as crazy as I knew it would be.  Maybe taking a vacation the last week in August wasn't such a great idea but I did enjoy August so much more than July at WDW.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> We made the decision.



im sorry


----------



## tinker1bell

Elin, I am so sorry to hear about Button.  It is always one of the hardest decisions we have to make.   Yes, read the Rainbow Bridge.   I tear up just thinking about that beautiful poem.

Ella and Josie are still going strong.  We think Ella is going deaf.  She meows all the time and it is a little frustrating since she doesn't know we would like her to stop.


----------



## Disney Yooper

mommykds said:


> I am caving in, I can feel it!   We always had a pet(s) when I was a kid & I feel like my kids are missing out by not having a dog.   However I know who will be taking care of it!!!



Dogs are wonderful but it is definitely mom & dad who end up taking care of them.  Once we lose Mya, we will have no more pets.  I love them but it isn't fair to them since we aren't home enough and then we are tied down more.  I'm hoping Mya will be going with Becky when she moves to Escanaba.  However, if Becky gets an apartment, I don't know what we'll be doing.  Mya barks at everything and we can't break the habit.  Chuck will not be able to keep up with her on his own.  He just works too many hours.  I see a tough decision in my future.  We may have to find her a new home.


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> While a few of you are considering a dog, we are going through the process of deciding when it will be time to have our beloved Button put down.   She will turn 15 next week and her health is declining quickly now.  I think it is something we need to do before we go away in 2 1/2 weeks.  I just don't know if I am ready.  I realize it is not about me; it is about her quality of life.  So, I need to wrap my head around it.
> 
> I also need to justify the expense and I don't know how much that is yet.  It would probably be about the same cost as boarding her while we are gone since she needs extra care.  Kristin says goodbye to her every time she comes over to the house to visit.  Her roommate told me on Sunday that I needed to have a talk with Button to let her know that it was OK to just let go; that I did not need her to support me emotionally any more.  I had that conversation and now she seems perkier than ever.   She is like the EverReady bunny...



Such a hard decision to make but you are considering the right thing - her quality of life.  Prayers and thoughts are with you as you deal with the decision.


----------



## my3princes

mommykds said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Schools in full swing, back to school nights done & we have settled into our schedule.  Now the kids want a dog!   I am still thinking about that one.
> 
> We are supposed to get that cold here too on Friday & Saturday..50's/60's  Brrr!!!
> 
> Have a great day.



We totally miss our dogs, but know that we do not have the lifestyle that supports having pets.  Between the adults working full time, the kids school, sports and extra curricular activities and our love of travel, be it camping, car shows, long disney vacations, cruises or other exotic locales it just doesn't work and would be tremendously expense to boot.  I remember when we first got our pets we could bring them all to the vet at once, were only charged one visit charge plus vaccinations.  By the end if we brought all 3 at once we were charged 3 office visits and they were not cheap.  There are certainly lots to consider



PNO4TE said:


> While a few of you are considering a dog, we are going through the process of deciding when it will be time to have our beloved Button put down.   She will turn 15 next week and her health is declining quickly now.  I think it is something we need to do before we go away in 2 1/2 weeks.  I just don't know if I am ready.  I realize it is not about me; it is about her quality of life.  So, I need to wrap my head around it.
> 
> I also need to justify the expense and I don't know how much that is yet.  It would probably be about the same cost as boarding her while we are gone since she needs extra care.  Kristin says goodbye to her every time she comes over to the house to visit.  Her roommate told me on Sunday that I needed to have a talk with Button to let her know that it was OK to just let go; that I did not need her to support me emotionally any more.  I had that conversation and now she seems perkier than ever.   She is like the EverReady bunny...



That is a decision that is not easy to make and is not easy to live with.  I know that we did what was right by our pets, but making the decision felt like I was playing GOD and I did not like it at all.  I prayed for months that they would each pass on their own.  Good luck coming to terms with it


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> I know how hard it is, Elin.  I went through it 2 years ago with Shane.  In our head we know it's time but in our hearts it's so hard to do.  Sending you s and comfort.
> 
> Go read the Rainbow Bridge and have a good cry.



A friend sent it to me.  I cried.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> A friend sent it to me. I cried.


----------



## babytrees

Tammi67 said:


> I feel extra blessed!  Did we have a nice visit?



Well you and I had new guy friends...and we both seemed very happy.  Other than that it was a mundane visit...I like mundane.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!


----------



## PNO4TE

babytrees said:


> Well you and I had new guy friends...and we both seemed very happy.  Other than that it was a mundane visit...*I like mundane*.



I would love a mundane life right about now!  

I am also glad to read that I was not included in the group with new guy friends!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> We made the decision.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 



babytrees said:


> Well you and I had new guy friends...and we both seemed very happy.  Other than that it was a mundane visit...I like mundane.


Ooooh.....were they cute??


----------



## Glynis

Elin - My prayers are with you.  It's not an easy decision to make.  Alan and I made the decision to put Cozy down, and within a day, she passed on her own.  I was glad we had made the decision, but even more glad that she took the decision out of our hands.  I hope you find some peace!


----------



## babytrees

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 
> Ooooh.....were they cute??



that's what I hate about my dreams.....if I haven't met or seen pictures of somebody they are hazy. Their haziness was cute

And Elin you definitely were not in the "new" guy group...yourBob was there, I think he would have definitely been put out.


----------



## Disney Yooper

OMG!  My mother just called and my aunt is wondering if it is too late to change her mind and come on our vacation.  Why oh why, couldn't she have said something a week ago before I cancelled the Treehouse Villas.  I don't know what I'm going to do.  I'll be calling every day and seeing if I can wait list.  This is not going to be fun.  This is my favorite aunt who has done so much for all of us.  I can't say "Sorry, you're too late".  I just can't!


----------



## bethbuchall

Disney Yooper said:


> OMG!  My mother just called and my aunt is wondering if it is too late to change her mind and come on our vacation.  Why oh why, couldn't she have said something a week ago before I cancelled the Treehouse Villas.  I don't know what I'm going to do.  I'll be calling every day and seeing if I can wait list.  This is not going to be fun.  This is my favorite aunt who has done so much for all of us.  I can't say "Sorry, you're too late".  I just can't!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bethbuchall

The next DDA member to appear in my dreams was Becky.  Unfortunately, I have no other details of that dream.  I also had a very strange dream about eating chicken wings with Laura's boyfriend's family, but neither he nor Laura were there.  The strangest part was that I didn't eat any of the wings, because I wasn't hungry.

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## PNO4TE

Vicki - Good luck with your vacation drama! 

You all have some amazingly vivid dreams.  I hardly ever remember mine!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I missed Button when I got up this morning.  But, I am at peace with our choice.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> I missed Button when I got up this morning.  But, I am at peace with our choice.





It's not easy.  I'm glad you are at peace!


----------



## tinker1bell

Okay I am still packing!!

We leave today and will stay overnight in Philly.   We fly to Seattle tomorrow and stay overnight there.  Get picked up and are taken to the Princess Sapphire for a one night cruise to Vancouver.  Stay overnight there and then take the Disney wonder for 5 days.  We land in LA on Sept 25 and stay two days at the Grand Californian.  Stephanie goes home Sept 27 and I will stay with relatives and come home Oct 2.

See ya on the flip side!!!!!


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> Okay I am still packing!!
> 
> We leave today and will stay overnight in Philly.   We fly to Seattle tomorrow and stay overnight there.  Get picked up and are taken to the Princess Sapphire for a one night cruise to Vancouver.  Stay overnight there and then take the Disney wonder for 5 days.  We land in LA on Sept 25 and stay two days at the Grand Californian.  Stephanie goes home Sept 27 and I will stay with relatives and come home Oct 2.
> 
> See ya on the flip side!!!!!



Terri have a great trip.  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## PNO4TE

BON VOYAGE Terry & Stephanie!!


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> OMG!  My mother just called and my aunt is wondering if it is too late to change her mind and come on our vacation.  Why oh why, couldn't she have said something a week ago before I cancelled the Treehouse Villas.  I don't know what I'm going to do.  I'll be calling every day and seeing if I can wait list.  This is not going to be fun.  This is my favorite aunt who has done so much for all of us.  I can't say "Sorry, you're too late".  I just can't!



Good Luck 

Elin  


Terry and Stephanie.  Have a great time, party like Rock Stars and Stephanie have a great birthday!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

tinker1bell said:


> Okay I am still packing!!
> 
> We leave today and will stay overnight in Philly.   We fly to Seattle tomorrow and stay overnight there.  Get picked up and are taken to the Princess Sapphire for a one night cruise to Vancouver.  Stay overnight there and then take the Disney wonder for 5 days.  We land in LA on Sept 25 and stay two days at the Grand Californian.  Stephanie goes home Sept 27 and I will stay with relatives and come home Oct 2.
> 
> See ya on the flip side!!!!!



That sounds like one of them most perfect trips! Have a most wonderful time and I can't wait to read all about it!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

It is Oktoberfest in our town today!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Terry and Stephanie - I hope you both have the most fantabulous trip!

Vicki - good luck with the THVs again.

Elin -   The quiet is deafening, isn't it.  I STILL miss mine when I get home and there is no one there to great me.   Have fun at Oktoberfest today!  Wish I wasn't working.


----------



## Disney Yooper

tinker1bell said:


> Okay I am still packing!!
> 
> We leave today and will stay overnight in Philly.   We fly to Seattle tomorrow and stay overnight there.  Get picked up and are taken to the Princess Sapphire for a one night cruise to Vancouver.  Stay overnight there and then take the Disney wonder for 5 days.  We land in LA on Sept 25 and stay two days at the Grand Californian.  Stephanie goes home Sept 27 and I will stay with relatives and come home Oct 2.
> 
> See ya on the flip side!!!!!



 Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Terry and Stephanie - I hope you both have the most fantabulous trip!
> 
> Vicki - good luck with the THVs again.
> 
> Elin -   The quiet is deafening, isn't it.  I STILL miss mine when I get home and there is no one there to great me.   Have fun at Oktoberfest today!  Wish I wasn't working.



Oh, I don't plan on trying to get THV.  I have a 1-bedroom for 4 nights and a studio for the other 6.  I need to at least get a 1-bedroom for 2 more nights.  They'd be happy on the pull out.  I will see if I can get a 2-bedroom for the 3-4 nights that mom & Aunt Lola are scheduled to be with us.


----------



## my3princes

Popping in to say hi.  Trick or Treat was fun.


----------



## PNO4TE

Love the photos, Deb!

We had fun yesterday too. It was chilly, but the beer and brat made up for it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Happy birthday, Deb and Stephanie!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Happy Birthday Deb and Stephanie!


----------



## my3princes

Thanks guys.  It's been a busy day.  We had a bunch of things we needed to get done around here once we got home from camping.  I think we've accomplished most everything that we had hoped to.  Lots of school activities this week so we can't plan on accomplishing anything in the evenings.

Happy Birthday Stephanie!!!


----------



## mommykds

Hi,

Took our new doggy to the vet today.  I have been a nervous wreck because I haven't had a dog in 30 years.  She's really sweet & sleeps through the night & is pretty much housetrained.  It's just me getting used to taking care of her.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Anne Marie - It sounds like you have a wonderful new pup!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!

We had preschool orientation today.  It was supposed to be last week, but the Susquehanna had other plans for our region.  I always get so nervous to speak to that room full of parents for the first time.  These are people that don't know you and yet are deciding to trust you with their child, and it's usually their first school experience as well.  I think I managed to hide my nervousness well enough, and they are a terrific group of parents and children.  I am excited to have our first day in the classroom tomorrow!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Good Evening DDA!  Hope all is well with everyone.  

Yesterday, we got news that one of our staff had passed away.  She was a wonderul, caring woman and everyone loved working with her.  She showered her family with love and spoke of them all often.  She was in her late 40's to early 50's.  Her mom found her dead in a jacuzzi after the two spent the day fishing.  They are doing an autopsy this week to find out what happened.  It is so sad.  Remember to let all your loved ones know how much you love them.


----------



## my3princes

Not a good day/night here.  Hunter got hit in the face with a football at recess today.  He is okay, but the nurse felt the need to call me after he returned to her office with a headache.  I called neurology just to be safe and of course they never called me back.  I felt better after I got home and checked him out myself.  Then Nick walked off campus after school today and bought 3 energy drinks and a 5 hour energy.  If my mother hadn't found him to give him a ride home he probably would have consumed all 4   He did tell me about it as soon as I got home, but would he have had he not been caught?  Plus the story he told me lacked details that came out when Chris got home.  Now I'm having trust issues and wondering if a drivers license is a good idea.  Punish or not?  Ugh having a teenager is hard.  Where is the owners manual?


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Not a good day/night here.  Hunter got hit in the face with a football at recess today.  He is okay, but the nurse felt the need to call me after he returned to her office with a headache.  I called neurology just to be safe and of course they never called me back.  I felt better after I got home and checked him out myself.  Then Nick walked off campus after school today and bought 3 energy drinks and a 5 hour energy.  If my mother hadn't found him to give him a ride home he probably would have consumed all 4   He did tell me about it as soon as I got home, but would he have had he not been caught?  Plus the story he told me lacked details that came out when Chris got home.  Now I'm having trust issues and wondering if a drivers license is a good idea.  Punish or not?  Ugh having a teenager is hard.  Where is the owners manual?



Owners manuals would have been great.  You need to remember that you have good kids that may make some bad choices.  When they do these dumb things, you need to step back and take a breath before making any decisions.  You'll make it through because you raised him right.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Not a good day/night here.  Hunter got hit in the face with a football at recess today.  He is okay, but the nurse felt the need to call me after he returned to her office with a headache.  I called neurology just to be safe and of course they never called me back.  I felt better after I got home and checked him out myself.  Then Nick walked off campus after school today and bought 3 energy drinks and a 5 hour energy.  If my mother hadn't found him to give him a ride home he probably would have consumed all 4   He did tell me about it as soon as I got home, but would he have had he not been caught?  Plus the story he told me lacked details that came out when Chris got home.  Now I'm having trust issues and wondering if a drivers license is a good idea.  Punish or not?  Ugh having a teenager is hard.  Where is the owners manual?



Did Nick give you any reason why he bought that many?  Yikes!!!  Just thinking about that makes me queasy!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

bethbuchall said:


> Hello, DDA!
> 
> We had preschool orientation today.  It was supposed to be last week, but the Susquehanna had other plans for our region.  I always get so nervous to speak to that room full of parents for the first time.  These are people that don't know you and yet are deciding to trust you with their child, and it's usually their first school experience as well.  I think I managed to hide my nervousness well enough, and they are a terrific group of parents and children.  I am excited to have our first day in the classroom tomorrow!



glad all went well today! I get so nervous on Back to School night every year--but it always goes fine, so im glad yours did as well.  Good luck with the kids tomorrow!



Disney Yooper said:


> Good Evening DDA!  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Yesterday, we got news that one of our staff had passed away.  She was a wonderul, caring woman and everyone loved working with her.  She showered her family with love and spoke of them all often.  She was in her late 40's to early 50's.  Her mom found her dead in a jacuzzi after the two spent the day fishing.  They are doing an autopsy this week to find out what happened.  It is so sad.  Remember to let all your loved ones know how much you love them.


So sad...



my3princes said:


> Not a good day/night here.  Hunter got hit in the face with a football at recess today.  He is okay, but the nurse felt the need to call me after he returned to her office with a headache.  I called neurology just to be safe and of course they never called me back.  I felt better after I got home and checked him out myself.  Then Nick walked off campus after school today and bought 3 energy drinks and a 5 hour energy.  If my mother hadn't found him to give him a ride home he probably would have consumed all 4   He did tell me about it as soon as I got home, but would he have had he not been caught?  Plus the story he told me lacked details that came out when Chris got home.  Now I'm having trust issues and wondering if a drivers license is a good idea.  Punish or not?  Ugh having a teenager is hard.  Where is the owners manual?



Glad Hunter is okay!


----------



## tinker1bell

We are sitting here waiting for our shuttle to take us to the Wonder.  The hotel we stayed at here in Vancouver is just beautiful and well worth the price.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> We are sitting here waiting for our shuttle to take us to the Wonder.  The hotel we stayed at here in Vancouver is just beautiful and well worth the price.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

Vicki-so sorry for your loss.  So sad.

Belated Birthday Wishes for Stephanie and Deb.

Terry & Stephanie-you must be on the Wonder by now.  How exciting!

Deb-sorry to hear about Hunter-glad it wasn't too bad.  Glad your Mom was in the right place at the right time.  Hope you've straightened things out with Nick.  I've been having struggles with Lizzy so if you find that owner's manual be sure to send me a copy.

Beth-hope your first day of classes went well.

Anne Marie-what kind of puppy?  Any photos?


----------



## lovesdumbo

My MIL was transferred to a rehab Saturday but her primary care doctor called DH & SIL yesterday to say that she has really lost her will to live.  She's very weak and I don't think she has it in her to pull through this.  I don't know how long the rehab facility will keep her if she doesn't show improvement.  DH said he & SIL were going to go see her today and tell her it was OK.  They could survive without her and would take care of each other.  DH is at scouts with the kids so I haven't spoken to him to see how things went today.  I know MIL has lived a good life but this will be so hard on the kids.




Lizzy has really been struggling with school this year.  It isn't the academic work it is just keeping it all straight.  Remembering what "day" it is and being prepared for the classes she has those days.  Following through with homework.  She just seems very overwhelmed.  You would think there would be some simple solutions to some of those issues but she just can't seem to pull it all together.  I would have expected that last year.  Some of this behavior looks to me like she's lazy but I can't believe that that is all of it.  It is really difficult to understand.  Her back to school night is tonight so we'll have to make an appointment to see her guidance counselor about this.  DH is reluctant because we pushed her into math and he says the counselor is just going to say "see...we knew she couldn't handle it...".  

I am really concerned about what will happen to Lizzy if we do loose my MIL.  I think it will hit her the hardest.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette - I am sorry to hear about your MIL and Lizzy.  I hope both situations will work themselves out for the better.


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> My MIL was transferred to a rehab Saturday but her primary care doctor called DH & SIL yesterday to say that she has really lost her will to live.  She's very weak and I don't think she has it in her to pull through this.  I don't know how long the rehab facility will keep her if she doesn't show improvement.  DH said he & SIL were going to go see her today and tell her it was OK.  They could survive without her and would take care of each other.  DH is at scouts with the kids so I haven't spoken to him to see how things went today.  I know MIL has lived a good life but this will be so hard on the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzy has really been struggling with school this year.  It isn't the academic work it is just keeping it all straight.  Remembering what "day" it is and being prepared for the classes she has those days.  Following through with homework.  She just seems very overwhelmed.  You would think there would be some simple solutions to some of those issues but she just can't seem to pull it all together.  I would have expected that last year.  Some of this behavior looks to me like she's lazy but I can't believe that that is all of it.  It is really difficult to understand.  Her back to school night is tonight so we'll have to make an appointment to see her guidance counselor about this.  DH is reluctant because we pushed her into math and he says the counselor is just going to say "see...we knew she couldn't handle it...".
> 
> I am really concerned about what will happen to Lizzy if we do loose my MIL.  I think it will hit her the hardest.



Hunter struggled most of the year last year and I was assured that it was "normal" for 7th grade.  We found it easier for him to have his locker organized by subject.  I bought him a couple of fabric shelves that hang from the locker shelf.  That gives him the top shelf and 2 smaller shelves to organize his materials.  WE also color coded by subject.  His notebooks, binders and/or folders are the a specific color for whichever class.  When he goes to his locker he can put one subject back into it's slot and pull the next one without having to search.  He also has an assignment book that he writes down all of his assignments in.   While these little things did help, getting him diagnosed with ADD was the key.  The meds work so well at keeping him organized, remembering assignments and how to do them, etc.
Good luck


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening, DDA! Just wanted to pop in quickly and say hi before I crash.

Bernadette - I'm so sorry that your MIL isn't doing well. My thoughts and prayers for you all. I'm so sorry Lizzy's having such struggles. I know around here there's a decent difference between 6th and 7th even though it's the same school. They seem to keep 6th only a minor jump from elementary and then it sets in even more the next year. Maybe that's part of it. I hope she finds solutions that work for her. Even at this age, I struggle with the organizational aspect myself. I wish I'd figured it out much earlier in life when there was less to organize so maybe it would be easier now.

Vicki - I'm sorry for your loss. What a sad story. Her family and friends are in our thoughts.

Anne Marie - I'd love to see the new pup! So glad he's settling in well.

Glynis - Good to see you more lately! I hope Alan's settling in with his school work okay as crazy as I know it makes life for all of you.

Beth - Yay for finally starting school! I hope things are calming down for all of you there.

Terry and Stephanie - Hope you're having a wonderful first night on the Wonder. Sounds like a great trip so far, already.

Things are the same old here. I had 3 meetings today if that says anything.   (really need a sleeping smilie here). I _think_ (knock on wood) that by this time next week, my start of the year meetings will be over and then it will just be the usual. My Girl Scout troop merged with another this year so we've got 18 girls now, but I'm really happy with it. The leader from that troop and I work really well together and it really helps heal some wounds I have from the difficulties I had with a past co-leader. (Of course, it never hurts to have someone telling you how wonderful you are, when really she's just as good at all of it herself.  )

We're taking the girls camping for the first time this weekend. It's only for one night, but I'm sure they'll have a great time! Plus, that gives me Sunday to get ready for Deva's birthday party!  I think I've figured out my cake plan and then I also need to make her outfit. It's just a skirt on a t-shirt so shouldn't take too long. I ended up taking back all of the supplies the other day and rebuying because it was driving me crazy to have all my Minnie Mouse stuff in pink. The dress I'm making her has the red and white polka dots for the skirt and I really wanted to do a red and white cake, thus the "official" Minnie stuff just wasn't cutting it. (yeah, I'm a little nuts about it) 

We went to our new Disney Store (yay, they're back!) on Saturday and she loves her new little Minnie doll so I think it's a good choice in party theme too! Still can't believe our newest DDA babies are almost 1 already though!

Okay, I can tell from my overzealous typing and use of the exclamation point that it is time for me to get to bed. Just wanted to get on to make my next to the next to the last payment on our trip! One more this weekend after payday and another in two weeks and we're paid in full. WOOOHOOOO!!!! It's finally real! After that it's a little bit of miscellaneous funds and we're all set. I was really starting to worry for awhile even with plane tickets purchased, but we're going to make it for certain. SOOOOOOO need this!

Night friends!


----------



## mommykds

Here she is....






We are still in the "out of control puppy" stage.  So it's going to take time.  I got this dog for my kids & they are so happy.  They have also been great after school feeding her, walking her, & helping with other chores that I cannot do right now.  Even my teen is out helping so that makes it worth while.  I am the main care giver of course & right now she needs to be watched like a hawk..she chews on everything.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

lovesdumbo said:


> My MIL was transferred to a rehab Saturday but her primary care doctor called DH & SIL yesterday to say that she has really lost her will to live.  She's very weak and I don't think she has it in her to pull through this.  I don't know how long the rehab facility will keep her if she doesn't show improvement.  DH said he & SIL were going to go see her today and tell her it was OK.  They could survive without her and would take care of each other.  DH is at scouts with the kids so I haven't spoken to him to see how things went today.  I know MIL has lived a good life but this will be so hard on the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzy has really been struggling with school this year.  It isn't the academic work it is just keeping it all straight.  Remembering what "day" it is and being prepared for the classes she has those days.  Following through with homework.  She just seems very overwhelmed.  You would think there would be some simple solutions to some of those issues but she just can't seem to pull it all together.  I would have expected that last year.  Some of this behavior looks to me like she's lazy but I can't believe that that is all of it.  It is really difficult to understand.  Her back to school night is tonight so we'll have to make an appointment to see her guidance counselor about this.  DH is reluctant because we pushed her into math and he says the counselor is just going to say "see...we knew she couldn't handle it...".
> 
> I am really concerned about what will happen to Lizzy if we do loose my MIL.  I think it will hit her the hardest.



I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL.  I hope that peace comes to your family, no matter what happens.

As for Lizzy, Katie had a similar problem, and we found that the easiest way to kind of help her was to get her 2 backpacks, one for A days and one for B days.  It helped her keep track of what she needed on those days.  Don't know if that will help Lizzy or not.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

mommykds said:


> Here she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still in the "out of control puppy" stage.  So it's going to take time.  I got this dog for my kids & they are so happy.  They have also been great after school feeding her, walking her, & helping with other chores that I cannot do right now.  Even my teen is out helping so that makes it worth while.  I am the main care giver of course & right now she needs to be watched like a hawk..she chews on everything.


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL.  I hope that peace comes to your family, no matter what happens.
> 
> As for Lizzy, Katie had a similar problem, and we found that the easiest way to kind of help her was to get her 2 backpacks, one for A days and one for B days.  It helped her keep track of what she needed on those days.  Don't know if that will help Lizzy or not.



that is an awesome idea!! Thought of you all today when Abi got into the car and said she ended up taking the wrong folders to school. She has the A/B schedule and has has it since 6th grade but she has had to relearn what to do because of not having a locker for storage.

Bernadette-I am sorry to hear about your mother in law.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello, DDA! Surprise rainy day around here today. Hopefully it won't repeat itself for camping this weekend. I think we'll be good, though. Now if I could just work in the time to grocery shop for it and finish getting ready! I was thankful to discover today that the few small boxes I've inherited from older troops combined to make almost all of the equipment we need for camp! Very little shopping outside of food necessary. Yay!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Morning,

Not sure whats going on with FB.  Sounds like the changes have cause a some stress.  I am still getting the posts by "time" and I am not seeing other people's posts commenting on their friends post.  Did they do an upgrade or something? 

My dog got off her leash today when we were walking with a friend and her dog.  She pounced and ran & would not let me catch her.  (I had her neck leash on instead of her harness which goes around her chest & belly)  I finally got her in the house after falling in the street (its raining here) & some other antics.


----------



## mommykds

lovesdumbo said:


> My MIL was transferred to a rehab Saturday but her primary care doctor called DH & SIL yesterday to say that she has really lost her will to live.  She's very weak and I don't think she has it in her to pull through this.  I don't know how long the rehab facility will keep her if she doesn't show improvement.  DH said he & SIL were going to go see her today and tell her it was OK.  They could survive without her and would take care of each other.  DH is at scouts with the kids so I haven't spoken to him to see how things went today.  I know MIL has lived a good life but this will be so hard on the kids.
> 
> 
> Lizzy has really been struggling with school this year.  It isn't the academic work it is just keeping it all straight.  Remembering what "day" it is and being prepared for the classes she has those days.  Following through with homework.  She just seems very overwhelmed.  You would think there would be some simple solutions to some of those issues but she just can't seem to pull it all together.  I would have expected that last year.  Some of this behavior looks to me like she's lazy but I can't believe that that is all of it.  It is really difficult to understand.  Her back to school night is tonight so we'll have to make an appointment to see her guidance counselor about this.  DH is reluctant because we pushed her into math and he says the counselor is just going to say "see...we knew she couldn't handle it...".
> 
> I am really concerned about what will happen to Lizzy if we do loose my MIL.  I think it will hit her the hardest.



Thinking of you Bernadette. Sorry there is so much going on right now.  I like Deb's advice on the oraganizational shelves.


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*




Lucky you!!!! 



Take me with you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bear74

ladies which gas station is it on WDW properties?  Thinking of rental car and wanted to get gas cards from mypoints


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> ladies which gas station is it on WDW properties?  Thinking of rental car and wanted to get gas cards from mypoints



It is Hess.  No MyPoints gift cards for that. 

I got Visa gift cards for this trip.  A few more points, but they can be used just about anywhere.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> It is Hess.  No MyPoints gift cards for that.
> 
> I got Visa gift cards for this trip.  A few more points, but they can be used just about anywhere.



bummer I thought they were Hess, but was hoping I was wrong


----------



## bear74

Of course Now I need to figure out how Delta gives credits and see if my flight insurance was worth purchasing. I am probablly going to have to cancel our trip.  The AC unit is leaking freon.


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Jen!  I hope you don't have to cancel!  That would be so sad!!!

I went to parent/teacher conferences with Katie yesterday, and she was so excited that she is getting straight A's!  After her dip at the end of last year, she really decided to work hard this year!  I'm thrilled that her goal is straight A's all year long!  Now that her grades "count", all A's sound good to me!


----------



## bear74

ugg 1400 for the part.  Not looking good.


----------



## bear74

trying to figure out how and even if I can cancel tickets on Delta and get at least a partial credit.  On hold right now.


----------



## bear74

okay its $150 each tiicket to change on Delta


----------



## PNO4TE

I am sorry to hear that your trip might be canceled, Jennifer.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

7


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts for MIL. 

My MIL passed away Thursday.  It was our 27th wedding anniversary.  She was really very ready but it is difficult for us-especially the kids.  We did send them to school yesterday as I think they are better off trying to be there than sitting here and that is what Grandma would have wanted too.  Her service will be Tuesday.  

Thanks for the suggestions for Lizzy.  She does have one additional metal shelf in her locker that I purchased for her.  They can stack so I should get her a 2nd one.

Her A/B/C days only rotate 2 periods a day so different bags wouldn't work for her.  I do need to get her to mark her assignment book with the A/B/Cs as those days are set in stone-even if there is a snow day or something they don't change.  

The teachers all seem to like the idea of color coded binders and folders and I can see how that could really work for lots of kids but I think Lizzy would be better off with a large according type folder that should could put her papers in so that she only has to remember to bring that one folder to and from school.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Anne Marie-your new puppy is adorable!

Jennifer-hope you can work things about for your trip.  Does it hurt any to not cancel yet?  

TIa-hope you stay dry for camping!  Joe was supposed to go camping this weekend but they canceled due to rain.  I think they are going next weekend now.

Elin-nice ticker!

Glynis-congrats to Katie!


----------



## bethbuchall

Bernadette, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bethbuchall

Jennifer, I'm sorry that your air conditioner troubles are putting your trip in jeopardy.


----------



## Glynis

Bernadette - I'm so sorry for your loss.  Even though you knew she was ready, it doesn't make it any easier for those left behind!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I did 8 miles this morning.  I was behind on my marathon training but I'm back on track now.  I just need to keep on track.

Bernadette: I'm sorry for your loss.  Thoughts & prayers are with you.

Jen: I'm sorry about the A/C causing concern over the trip.  Hope you can find a way to handle both.


----------



## bear74

Bernadette sorry for your loss.  I hope you can figure out a way for Lizzy to be better organized.


----------



## bear74

right now I am leaving the trip as is. We will probably not get a rental car now.  MVMCP is probablly not going to happen either. I am going to try to call WDW tomorrow from work and see if they will give me an extension to pay.  I will have the money the following week to pay it.  But wont by the 15th of Oct.  Jeff is going to work OT at the store in Bastrop which is the town that was hit by the huge wildfire.  1600 homes lost and 50,000 acres burned including a state park last I heard


----------



## bear74

oh just saw an idea on the budget boards.  someone suggested dropping my park tickets down to the base needed for my package and then upgrading them when we get to wdw.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette - I am so sorry to hear that your MIL died.  

Vicki - Good work on your training!


----------



## Tammi67

Bernadette - I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsHeg

Bernadette -  I'm so sorry for your loss

Glynis -- Congrats to Katie!

Anne Marie - I hope your puppy gets better 

Jennifer - I'm sorry you're having AC troubles, hopefully they won't effect your trip


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

6


----------



## Disney Yooper

We finished painting the kitchen today.  It looks nice.  The living room and dining room have been done for the last month or so.  It looks really nice.  I am loving the colors.  We still have to finish the trim.  I'll post before and after pictures when we finally get it all together.  We still have trim to complete.  We are also putting in two additional cabinets above the existing ones on the interior vaulted ceiling wall.  

Katrina is going to be here tonight so we can celebrate her birthday.  She turned 26 on Friday.  Her husband came up for the week-end and just stopped by on his way back to Chicago.  They have put an offer on a house. 

Becky starts her new job in Escanaba tomorrow.  She has to move by the end of October.  Escanaba is an hour away. 

We are working on getting Katrina's old room turned into an office.  All of her stuff has been packed up now.  She has been sorting through it as she has time.  

We are sorting through my MILs stuff tonight when Katrina is here.  The girls will box stuff up that they want.  Chuck & I will then decide what we want.  

We have gotten lots done around the house the last couple of weeks.  I've been coming home every week-end.  It is a long drive but it so worth it.  I get home by 10pm on Friday and leave at 4am on Monday so I get two fulls days at home and 3 nights in Chuck's arms.  

Life is good for the Meyer's right now.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening, DDA! Finished up Deva's birthday party today after a great camping trip Fri and Sat. Overall it's been a good weekend.

Bernadette - I'm so sorry for your family's loss. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Vicki - Sounds like things are going well in your house! 

Elin - Oh so close!!! We're about to break the 60 mark though so that's good.

Jennifer - Fingers crossed that you can work it out. I'm really excited to see you all and meet the girls.


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> Good evening, DDA! Finished up Deva's birthday party today after a great camping trip Fri and Sat. Overall it's been a good weekend.
> 
> Bernadette - I'm so sorry for your family's loss. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Vicki - Sounds like things are going well in your house!
> 
> Elin - Oh so close!!! We're about to break the 60 mark though so that's good.
> 
> Jennifer - Fingers crossed that you can work it out. I'm really excited to see you all and meet the girls.



Tia I'm excited to see you and meet Deva as well.  Olivia can't wait to see Terra again.  I'm hoping.


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> Life is good for the Meyer's right now.



  You are so busy with all the changes going on in your lives, that comment made me smile like this:


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

_
(I don't know why I keep putting that darned sun up there.  According to our weatherman, we have had exactly ONE day of sunshine in the entire month of September!  )_


----------



## babytrees

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> _
> (I don't know why I keep putting that darned sun up there.  According to our weatherman, we have had exactly ONE day of sunshine in the entire month of September!  )_



I think it's wishful thinking!! I am hoping for sun the first day of October...Abi (and the rest of the Gopher band) is going to the University of Maryland to practice and play with at least the Terps at half time as part of a Massed Band day. UM is playing another local team (Towson University) so it may be both college bands. As the director said it will be easy to tell the Gophers from their bright red pants. There will be 9 of us cheering her onI am so glad to have Cassidy close by.


----------



## bethbuchall

Disney Yooper said:


> Life is good for the Meyer's right now.



This made me smile! 

Life is good here, too, though I miss my older two so much.  I never hear from Matthew (which I am used to during the school year).  You wouldn't think it would take much effort to through a few lines into an e-mail, but I've stopped fighting that battle for now.  I think I miss Laura even more, because I'm not used to her being gone yet.  Also, she was more one to share with me, to watch the same tv shows, and to go places with me.  She does text at least a little almost daily, but I feel like I really don't know anyone that she is hanging out with or what she does.  I know that is how it's supposed to be, but it's hard at the beginning.  I just want to talk to her and see her and hear all about school.  When I ask questions through e-mail or text, it seems like prying, but the same questions would seem natural if we were just talking.  I am just so sad sometimes, but I am truly happy for her that she is getting along so well up there.  It would be a thousand times worse if she were miserable.

She drove 3 hours to visit her boyfriend this past weekend.  It was the first long trip that she's driven alone.  She said that the drive was a little scary on the way there (dark, rainy, traffic) but much better on the way back to school.  I was a nervous wreck the whole time that she was driving, but I am glad that she is learning to do it.

Her roommate is still something else.  The roommate's boyfriend and several friends came to visit while Laura was gone for the weekend.  Laura came back to a trashed room and weird orange stains on her bed.  The roommate also sleeps in just a thong some nights, and Laura has awoken at least one time to a strange guy in the roommate's bed.  So far, the smoking hasn't been too bad or smelled the room up.

I think that she may come home in two weeks.  I hope so!

Preschool started last week, and we have a wonderful class.  It is a very small class, and there is only one girl.  They have all been very well-behaved and are advanced for their ages in terms of attention span, sharing, playing together, etc.  If this continues, it's going to be a great year!

I need to find something more for me in terms of work, volunteering, or hobbies, but that will come.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> _
> (I don't know why I keep putting that darned sun up there.  According to our weatherman, we have had exactly ONE day of sunshine in the entire month of September!  )_



We were supposed to have rain, rain, rain the last few days, but we've actually had some pretty nice weather.  I hope that you see the sun soon!


----------



## bethbuchall

babytrees said:


> I think it's wishful thinking!! I am hoping for sun the first day of October...Abi (and the rest of the Gopher band) is going to the University of Maryland to practice and play with at least the Terps at half time as part of a Massed Band day. UM is playing another local team (Towson University) so it may be both college bands. As the director said it will be easy to tell the Gophers from their bright red pants. There will be 9 of us cheering her onI am so glad to have Cassidy close by.



I'll send  for a sunny October 1st for you!  It sounds like a great day.  I am glad that you have Cassidy closer, too.  I don't know how you did it with her being so far last year.


----------



## mommykds

Bernadette,
I am so sorry for your loss.  Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> We were supposed to have rain, rain, rain the last few days, but we've actually had some pretty nice weather.  I hope that you see the sun soon!



We actually did see the sun for a while yesterday.  Bob and I hurried out to the patio for about 15 minutes!

My heart goes out to you, Beth, as you miss your kids (especially Laura).  It is a hard change in life to deal with.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

4


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.


----------



## Glynis

Morning.  It's been pretty quiet here, lately.  It's Red Ribbon week here, so the kids have all kinds of activities at school.  Today it's pajama day, so I get to check that the pj's my kids choose to wear are dress code appropriate, and pass the "mom" test... no visible holes, rips, stains, etc.

Beth - I'm so sorry you are missing your kids.  I hope that things start looking up for you!  I don't know what I'll do when Katie leaves.  We fight quite a bit, but I really will miss her!  

Elin - I've been wondering what the numbers were at the bottom of your posts, and then it hit me... DUH!  Days left until you are at WDW!!!  It's coming up so soon!!!  Enjoy!!!!

Anne Marie - How is your furbaby doing?


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Elin - I've been wondering what the numbers were at the bottom of your posts, and then it hit me... DUH!  Days left until you are at WDW!!!  It's coming up so soon!!!  Enjoy!!!!



We will, Glynis, thanks!!  On top of that, Bob and I had a goal we had set for this trip and he met it today:  He now weighs over 140 pounds.   He was 116 when he came home in April.


----------



## mommykds

Glynis said:


> Anne Marie - How is your furbaby doing?



I just got her home.  She is bouncing with energy!!!  You would never know she was so sick.  I got my face licked clean!!! LOL  All is good except for the vet bill. ugh!



PNO4TE said:


> We will, Glynis, thanks!!  On top of that, Bob and I had a goal we had set for this trip and he met it today:  He now weighs over 140 pounds.   He was 116 when he came home in April.


So good to hear that Elin!  Hope you have the best time!


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> We will, Glynis, thanks!!  On top of that, Bob and I had a goal we had set for this trip and he met it today:  He now weighs over 140 pounds.   He was 116 when he came home in April.




Way to go Bob! And Nurse Elin! You both deserve this trip!


----------



## tmfranlk

Anne Marie - I'm so glad she's doing better!!


----------



## Glynis

Elin - That is FANTASTIC!!!  I bet you both feel good about that!  You definitely deserve to go, relax and enjoy being together at your happy place!

Anne Marie - I'm so glad she's ok.  It can be really scary when they're so young.  Sorry about the vet bill, though.


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks, everyone.  We are pretty excited about the weight gain.  Kathrin called him "lardo" when he texted her the news!


----------



## tmfranlk

Well it's a good news bad news kind of day. Deva's check up was good and we can get her immunizations at the county health office for much cheaper. On the down side, my van's leaking coolant and apparently that's going to cost me about 900. Blech! Luckily it shouldn't hurt anything for our trip though I did remind the tech that he must forgotten the part where I instructed them to find just a small hose leak.  I just reminding myself that we're still ahead versus the price of other van's I'd looked at. 

On the plus side too, Phil's old manager has offered him a job if he wants/needs it. So if Target doesn't end up being permanent for some reason he's got a back up. Or he's got a part time job if the Target hours fall off. Sone of the old Borders people who are working for this place say it's great, plus his former coworkers there have full time and benefits so there's hope!


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> My heart goes out to you, Beth, as you miss your kids (especially Laura).  It is a hard change in life to deal with.





Glynis said:


> Beth - I'm so sorry you are missing your kids.  I hope that things start looking up for you!  I don't know what I'll do when Katie leaves.  We fight quite a bit, but I really will miss her!



Thank you both!  I love Matthew just as much, but it's different.  Plus, it's two away and one at home, and that is a lot more noticeable than two at home and one away.  I'll survive and grow and change along with them.  It's the way life is supposed to be.  It's just really hard right now.



PNO4TE said:


> We will, Glynis, thanks!!  On top of that, Bob and I had a goal we had set for this trip and he met it today:  He now weighs over 140 pounds.   He was 116 when he came home in April.



Congratulations to you both!  That is a great achievement!



mommykds said:


> I just got her home.  She is bouncing with energy!!!  You would never know she was so sick.  I got my face licked clean!!! LOL  All is good except for the vet bill. ugh!
> 
> So good to hear that Elin!  Hope you have the best time!



 I am so happy to hear that she is well and happy!  I'm sorry about the vet bill, though.

There is some major drama going on at work right now.  Thankfully, I'm not directly involved yet.  The third teacher is trying to drag me into it, but I'm hoping that it can be handled without me.  It's too much to go into, but my co-teacher and I are on the same page.  I only work two days a week, and my co-teacher teaches with this third teacher on the other three.  Apparently, though, I am a witch with a capital B.  (No, it wasn't said directly as far as I know, but it was most certainly implied in the e-mail that I saw.)  I am staying professional above all else.


----------



## bethbuchall

Tia, yeah for the good news!  I'm sorry about the van.  Why is it always so expensive to get them fixed?!  I'm glad that it won't impact your trip and that Phil has some options in the workplace.

To add to my day, I lost my Mickey cell phone charm.  I don't know where he fell off.    I told my husband that was a sign that we needed to go back, but he's not buying it.


----------



## my3princes

I feel so out of the loop.  Life is super busy, but what's new.

Bernadette I'm sorry to hear about your MIL 
I hope you figure things out for Lizzy.  Our school does not allow trapper keepers or the like.  It is individual notebooks and folders for each class

My MIL is in the hospital with a staff infection.  Chris called her on Sunday night as we were away over the weekend.  She apparently cut her finger on a knife and got an infection in it.  She had surgery over the weekend and they were going to try to stitch it up yesterday.  He hasn't called again so not sure how it went.  



Vicki, I'm glad things are going well.  you need to get a job in the UP, you are so much happier up there.


----------



## frzndaqiri

Hey everyone - just popping round to give my introduction.  

I opened a thread with a couple of designs and hope to do more and put up some that I created for my most recent trip.

I figure it's a great way to keep the pixie dust going until my next trip and support the awesome boards we have.

I'm just past 30 - hubby is a year younger - and we both REALLY got the Disney bug after staying at CSR this past January.

I do tech support by day, and graphic design / photography for freelance.  Hubby is a freelance programmer / game designer.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## my3princes

frzndaqiri said:


> Hey everyone - just popping round to give my introduction.
> 
> I opened a thread with a couple of designs and hope to do more and put up some that I created for my most recent trip.
> 
> I figure it's a great way to keep the pixie dust going until my next trip and support the awesome boards we have.
> 
> I'm just past 30 - hubby is a year younger - and we both REALLY got the Disney bug after staying at CSR this past January.
> 
> I do tech support by day, and graphic design / photography for freelance.  Hubby is a freelance programmer / game designer.
> 
> Thanks for having me!



Hello  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> My MIL is in the hospital with a staff infection.  Chris called her on Sunday night as we were away over the weekend.  She apparently cut her finger on a knife and got an infection in it.  She had surgery over the weekend and they were going to try to stitch it up yesterday.  He hasn't called again so not sure how it went.



I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL.  Prayers for her.


----------



## PNO4TE

frzndaqiri!

Deb - Hope Chris' mother is doing better


----------



## tmfranlk

Baseball tonight is driving me crazy! Trying to stay awake to see how the Sox and Rays play out. One more Sox strike but gotta the Yankees to take out the rays for me. okay make that tied game for the Sox. Damn it. I've got to go to bed before this kills me and I'm a mess tomorrow. Lol. 

Welcome,  frzndaqiri!  Great to have you along!!

Deb - your mil will be in our thoughts. Hope she's recovering ok.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

2


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Morning! I have the day off today so Im looking forward to just relaxing a bit..im exhausted! Ive been reading but not posting but Im back


----------



## Glynis

Morning, all!  Does it seem to anyone else that morning is coming earlier and earlier???  Maybe I just need to get to bed earlier, huh?

Welcome to our newbie!!!  Hope you stick around and get to know us.  We're a fun bunch!


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi everyone!!!    Just getting ready to go wine tasting with my SIL.   Having a great time here.  Weather is great.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Anyone seen anything about whether there is going to be a passholder's christmas gathering this year (or was it DVC).  I'm talking about the little party they had at Epcot where you got Christmas ornaments.  We are not currently passholders but will be buying them when we get there.


----------



## tmfranlk

Stumbled upon a little extra trip savings yesterday. Bought a Disney gift card while I was at Target buying other things with Phil's discount card and my Target debit that takes another 5% off. Low and behold they took the discounts off of the gift card too so I saved 14% off of my gift card. 

Another good bonus today, went to the Walgreens clinic to get my eye checked out. When she told me it was a sty, Terra asked what that was. I answered, "something we can't really treat that I just paid a lot of money to hear about." The nurse heard me and asked if we had insurance. When I said no, she said that she wasn't going to charge me for the visit. I about cried since I shelled out a LOT of money on the car yesterday and it was killing me that I was going to pay $80 for the 15 seconds it took her to diagnose the sty.  

In other news, my one charge's mom had her twins on Tuesday. She went to the doctor with the 3yo in tow and they told her she wasn't going home! Daddy had to find a way there in time for the babies to come and grandma made it just in time to take the 3yo. She's been spending the night with me the last couple of nights while Mom's in the hospital and Dad's trying to get everything ready since this was 3 weeks ahead of the scheduled c-section. Everyone is doing well, though! The boys were 5lb9oz and 4lb9oz and are doing well. Everyone should come home on Saturday or Monday.


----------



## babytrees

tmfranlk said:


> Stumbled upon a little extra trip savings yesterday. Bought a Disney gift card while I was at Target buying other things with Phil's discount card and my Target debit that takes another 5% off. Low and behold they took the discounts off of the gift card too so I saved 14% off of my gift card.
> 
> Another good bonus today, went to the Walgreens clinic to get my eye checked out. When she told me it was a sty, Terra asked what that was. I answered, "something we can't really treat that I just paid a lot of money to hear about." The nurse heard me and asked if we had insurance. When I said no, she said that she wasn't going to charge me for the visit. I about cried since I shelled out a LOT of money on the car yesterday and it was killing me that I was going to pay $80 for the 15 seconds it took her to diagnose the sty.
> 
> In other news, my one charge's mom had her twins on Tuesday. She went to the doctor with the 3yo in tow and they told her she wasn't going home! Daddy had to find a way there in time for the babies to come and grandma made it just in time to take the 3yo. She's been spending the night with me the last couple of nights while Mom's in the hospital and Dad's trying to get everything ready since this was 3 weeks ahead of the scheduled c-section. Everyone is doing well, though! The boys were 5lb9oz and 4lb9oz and are doing well. Everyone should come home on Saturday or Monday.



We don't have the Disney GC's at my Target...sorry thought you knew the 15% came off all gc's but store ones. (What I didn't know is the 5% is post tax versus pre...love that!!)

Been quite a busy few days for you!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Yeah, definitely buying the rest of our trip payments that way! Too bad we didn't start selling them earlier. Still happy to save what I can on the last payments an what we need on site.


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> Stumbled upon a little extra trip savings yesterday. Bought a Disney gift card while I was at Target buying other things with Phil's discount card and my Target debit that takes another 5% off. Low and behold they took the discounts off of the gift card too so I saved 14% off of my gift card.
> 
> Another good bonus today, went to the Walgreens clinic to get my eye checked out. When she told me it was a sty, Terra asked what that was. I answered, "something we can't really treat that I just paid a lot of money to hear about." The nurse heard me and asked if we had insurance. When I said no, she said that she wasn't going to charge me for the visit. I about cried since I shelled out a LOT of money on the car yesterday and it was killing me that I was going to pay $80 for the 15 seconds it took her to diagnose the sty.
> 
> In other news, my one charge's mom had her twins on Tuesday. She went to the doctor with the 3yo in tow and they told her she wasn't going home! Daddy had to find a way there in time for the babies to come and grandma made it just in time to take the 3yo. She's been spending the night with me the last couple of nights while Mom's in the hospital and Dad's trying to get everything ready since this was 3 weeks ahead of the scheduled c-section. Everyone is doing well, though! The boys were 5lb9oz and 4lb9oz and are doing well. Everyone should come home on Saturday or Monday.



wow on getting the discounts off the gift cards.  I don't have a target debit card.  Maybe I should think about getting one.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

1


----------



## Tammi67

Disney Yooper said:


> Anyone seen anything about whether there is going to be a passholder's christmas gathering this year (or was it DVC). I'm talking about the little party they had at Epcot where you got Christmas ornaments. We are not currently passholders but will be buying them when we get there.


 It's a DVC party, Vicki, and last year it was in the ballroom at the Contemporary.  Now it's one ornament per family, not person.

DVC Merry Mixer...if I remember correctly the parties were on Thursdays.


----------



## Glynis

This is going to be a very busy day for us here.  Bowling this morning, setting up for Alan's step-dad's 80th birthday party this afternoon, and the party this evening.  I probably won't be able to get on again before tomorrow.

Elin - I hope you have the most magical time IN THE WORLD!!!  You and Bob really deserve this trip!  I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Have a wonderful time!!!







Well Minnie is doing great, you would never know this doggie was ever so ill.  She is a power house of energy and giving me a run for my money.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The kids love her to peices.  They have all been helping walking, running, playing, & feeding her.  Sophie is still nervous when she jumps up on her but we are slowly training her to sit, stay, & down.  She is quaranteed from other puppies for 3 weeks so a proper training class won't be til Mid October which stinks cause she snips alot & that gets tiring after a while, not to mention something we want to stop now before her big adult teeth grow in.   

I still feel like we are out of control here.


----------



## MrsHeg

Elin, I hope you have a wonderful trip, it's amazing how far Bob has come.


----------



## my3princes

Have a fabulous trip Elin and Bob!!!


We're busy busy here.  Nick's party is tomorrow night and we haven't given the house a deep cleaning in months.  I started last night and worked at it all day.  Chris and the boys jumped in when they got home and we're looking pretty darn good now.  I really deep cleaned Colby's room and the main bathroom.  The rest of the house is getting a good cleaning complete with dusting and vacuuming.  It'll do.  Tomorrow we have bowling in the morning then we'll come home and I can finish cleaning and get the cooking done.  Sunday I plan on crashing hard 

Nick had a follow up doctor's appt today.  I really think that he has ADD just like his brothers.  The doctor has been treating him for depression for the last 6 weeks and isn't ready to switch horses yet.  I'm very frustrated as I think that he is depressed, but I think it is because he has to try so hard to stay focused and the work is tough.  It's a case of which came first the chicken or the egg.  No med changes today and we'll follow up in 4 weeks.  I just hope that his GPA survives the next 4 weeks.  Colby and Hunter are both doing well.  Nick's teachers, you know the ones that were sure that he didn't have ADD, have all commented on how much better he is doing this year   Why couldn't they have supported me last year.


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks for all the well-wishes, my friends.  It is off to bed now because we are leaving for the airport at 5:00 in the morning.  See you next week!!!


----------



## babytrees

bear74 said:


> wow on getting the discounts off the gift cards.  I don't have a target debit card.  Maybe I should think about getting one.



think hard (all of you) it's directly linked to your checking account and 5% comes off your bill. Here tax is a flat 6% so Target ends up paying all of my tax because you can link your card to a school and Target sends 1% to that school. Love It!!

Elin-hope this is most magical trip ever for you two!!


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishes, my friends.  It is off to bed now because we are leaving for the airport at 5:00 in the morning.  See you next week!!!



have a great trip


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks for all the kind thoughts.  The service Tuesday was beautiful!  

Work gets crazier everyday. 

Lizzy is struggling again with the day out and not being able to focus while there due to her loss.  And I've been working so late that I haven't had the time to be sure she's on track.  

DH & Joe are going camping tomorrow.  It is supposed to rain.  It is pouring right now so maybe it will get it over with now and not rain tomorrow.  Not sure DH is up for it but maybe it will be good for him.  



Elin-Have a VERY magical trip!!!!!

Deb-hope your MIL is doing better.  Hope you find solutions for Nick. 

Anne Marie-sorry to hear your puppy had been sick-glad she's doing better



I have to call CRO tomorrow-I just saw Disney Visa discounts are out for January-hope Marathon weekend isn't blacked out.


----------



## tmfranlk

babytrees said:


> think hard (all of you) it's directly linked to your checking account and 5% comes off your bill. Here tax is a flat 6% so Target ends up paying all of my tax because you can link your card to a school and Target sends 1% to that school. Love It!!
> 
> Elin-hope this is most magical trip ever for you two!!



Yeah, I really like mine! I write my purchase amount down in my ledger as the original total and then apply Phil's discount and my debit discount. I just keep the difference "hidden" in my checking account to add up for trip savings. 

Elin - I hope your travels are going well!!! Have a marvelous time!

Anne Marie - I'm so glad your pup has recovered so well.

Deb - Hope Nick is doing better soon. Happy party day.

Glynis - Have a great party tonight!

We're headed out to a little kid convention thingy called Kid City. Should be fun and kids are free, plus I got a coupon for free admission for me so that makes it even better. After that, we may stop at the mall with the new Disney Store for the grand opening party and see how the line for Mickey and Goofy is doing.

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## my3princes

The house is clean and the food is cooking.  I'm even taking a break.  I only wish that it would stop raining as the kids wanted a campfire.  Oh well.

I sure wish we were at the MK celebrating with everyone else.


----------



## tinker1bell

I am finally home!! Hubby picked me up tonight and we got home at 10:00pm.

Had the best time. I know our friends had a great time as well.

Highlights:

Palo Brunch
Alone time at the Spa
Empress Tea
Drink O Day
Loved the movie The Help
Loved, loved watching Pirates of the Caribbean in 3D
Really laughed at the Comic and had such fun watching the scavenger hunt and the married challenge.
too many other things to mention

Lowlights:

Really wished the Empress Tea tour was set up different. I would have loved to be able to tour the grounds and shops. I was getting really tired of hearing about how much the homes cost. I didn't think that I was signing up for a real estate tour!!
Leaving the ship took way longer than necessary.
The weather could have been better


----------



## Glynis

tinker1bell said:


> I am finally home!! Hubby picked me up tonight and we got home at 10:00pm.
> 
> Had the best time. I know our friends had a great time as well.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> Palo Brunch
> Alone time at the Spa
> Empress Tea
> Drink O Day
> Loved the movie The Help
> Loved, loved watching Pirates of the Caribbean in 3D
> Really laughed at the Comic and had such fun watching the scavenger hunt and the married challenge.
> too many other things to mention
> 
> Lowlights:
> 
> Really wished the Empress Tea tour was set up different. I would have loved to be able to tour the grounds and shops. I was getting really tired of hearing about how much the homes cost. I didn't think that I was signing up for a real estate tour!!
> Leaving the ship took way longer than necessary.
> The weather could have been better



Glad you are home.  Looks like the highlights outweighed the lowlights!  How was Disneyland?


----------



## bear74

welcome home Terry


----------



## tinker1bell

Glynis said:


> Glad you are home.  Looks like the highlights outweighed the lowlights!  How was Disneyland?




Loved Disneyland.  We got to ride Mr. Toad's Wild Ride twice!!  Club 33 was fantastic, we got pictures with Pluto and Mickey as soon as we sat down.  The food was wonderful.  So bummed that Pirates was not operating.  I also realized they took out Carousel of Progress and was sad I didn't get to see that.

Our view from our villa was perfect.  We sat on the balcony and watched The Wonderful Word of Color both nights.  That was awesome.  So much better than standing forever waiting to get a spot to stand and watch it!!


----------



## my3princes

Hello

Welcome home Terry

I hope Elin's trip is going better 

Nothing much happening here except work... and more work.  At least the house looks good for a couple of days


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, hoping for a better day today


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  It's been busy here, and the troublemaker at work quit.  So, I am now working 5 days a week.

Debbie,  for a better day!

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## Glynis

Morning!  It's a rainy morning here, and I have to leave for the school's book fair in a few minutes!

Terry - I'm so glad you enjoyed Disneyland!  I'm looking forward to going back soon!!!  Hopefully, the construction at DCA will end soon, and people will be able to navigate the park better!

Can anyone tell me what's been happening with Elin?  I have heard snippets on FB, but really haven't been able to tell the whole story.  I was so hoping that this trip would be perfect for them!

Beth - I'm glad the troublemaker is gone!  Sorry that increases your workload, though!


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks, Glynis, but the extra work is actually a blessing.  Other than the way it all went down, it was really an answered prayer.  With two in college, we've needed a little more coming in, and emotionally, I need to be busy doing something.  My house could keep me busy forever, but that wasn't working for me.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis I've only read snipets on facebook as well.  I know that their first day didn't go as planned, but she didn't elaborate on the details.  I'm sure we'll here soon.


----------



## tmfranlk

Sooooo close to paying off my trip!! Actually, I would have been there after my gift card purchase today, but I was able to get a reservation for the "sleigh ride" at Ft. Wilderness tonight so put some gift card to that instead. One more purchase this week and we're good to go! I am just so danged excited! I think I was suffering from much the same problem as Terra, the fear to get too excited in case it didn't work out. Even after plane tickets were purchased, I still didn't feel my typical "big" anticipation. All of a sudden last week, maybe after the car ordeal and knowing I could still make the final payments, I really started getting super super excited. Now I'm practically giddy and we still have 51 1/2 days to go!

Now to really think about shirts, autographs and all of that fun stuff. Bring on the good stuff!


----------



## tmfranlk

Beth - I'm glad things are calming down at work. Sounds like it worked out for the best, probably.

Elin - Hope the rest of the trip is going well!!

Terry - Welcome home! Sounds like you had a great trip overall.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, thanks for the well wishes, after a big ordeal the kids finally got to close on their house yesterday.  It looked for a minute that we might be getting house guests for a while, since they had already given notice at their apartment.


----------



## mommykds

Crazy, crazy, crazy morning!!!!   Nuf said......coffee time.


----------



## mommykds

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning, thanks for the well wishes, after a big ordeal the kids finally got to close on their house yesterday.  It looked for a minute that we might be getting house guests for a while, since they had already given notice at their apartment.



Congratulations to the new homeowners!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Congrats to the kids, Debbie!  So glad they got the house!!


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> Sooooo close to paying off my trip!! Actually, I would have been there after my gift card purchase today, but I was able to get a reservation for the "sleigh ride" at Ft. Wilderness tonight so put some gift card to that instead. One more purchase this week and we're good to go! I am just so danged excited! I think I was suffering from much the same problem as Terra, the fear to get too excited in case it didn't work out. Even after plane tickets were purchased, I still didn't feel my typical "big" anticipation. All of a sudden last week, maybe after the car ordeal and knowing I could still make the final payments, I really started getting super super excited. Now I'm practically giddy and we still have 51 1/2 days to go!
> 
> Now to really think about shirts, autographs and all of that fun stuff. Bring on the good stuff!



ooh the sleigh ride sounds fun


----------



## tmfranlk

Good afternoon/evening-ish, DDA!

A nice, slow evening around here and man is it nice. If forget what they feel like sometimes. Deva just fell asleep too so I'm hoping to get some time to sit hear and peruse shirt and autograph ideas. I saw round colored papers at the craft store the other day and I'm intrigued by them as autograph cards. I just need to think of what I would actually do with them. We were also thinking about a bag (me) and/or pillow case (Terra) this time around as something completely new and different.


----------



## my3princes

Hello.  Never a dull day around here.  We spent most of the day at the hospital after reading some very disturbing and dark poems that Nick wrote.  He's okay for now, we think that the depression meds he's been on may be working against him so those have been stopped and we are working hard at getting him into therapy.  I'm hoping to avoid the 8 - 10 weeks that they are estimating for an evaluation  He says that the poems are not how he feels, but just how he writes, but I couldn't imagine most of the stuff   I'm thankful that Nick is onboard with seeing someone.


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> Hello.  Never a dull day around here.  We spent most of the day at the hospital after reading some very disturbing and dark poems that Nick wrote.  He's okay for now, we think that the depression meds he's been on may be working against him so those have been stopped and we are working hard at getting him into therapy.  I'm hoping to avoid the 8 - 10 weeks that they are estimating for an evaluation  He says that the poems are not how he feels, but just how he writes, but I couldn't imagine most of the stuff   I'm thankful that Nick is onboard with seeing someone.



Good luck getting the eval soon. I can see how Nick's thoughts on it could be true, but I'd still be concerned and have him talk to someone.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Hello.  Never a dull day around here.  We spent most of the day at the hospital after reading some very disturbing and dark poems that Nick wrote.  He's okay for now, we think that the depression meds he's been on may be working against him so those have been stopped and we are working hard at getting him into therapy.  I'm hoping to avoid the 8 - 10 weeks that they are estimating for an evaluation  He says that the poems are not how he feels, but just how he writes, but I couldn't imagine most of the stuff   I'm thankful that Nick is onboard with seeing someone.



I'm glad that he is being checked out.  Keep talking to him.  It's possible he doesn't "feel" what he is writing.  We had a similar scare with Becky.  It was just her way of working through powerful feelings.  She was in therapy for more than a year though.  We wanted a professional to verify that it was just her working through feelings and not serious depression.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I am sorry that you are facing this.  I am glad that you are taking it seriously and hope that you get the evaluation quickly.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Hello.  Never a dull day around here.  We spent most of the day at the hospital after reading some very disturbing and dark poems that Nick wrote.  He's okay for now, we think that the depression meds he's been on may be working against him so those have been stopped and we are working hard at getting him into therapy.  I'm hoping to avoid the 8 - 10 weeks that they are estimating for an evaluation  He says that the poems are not how he feels, but just how he writes, but I couldn't imagine most of the stuff   I'm thankful that Nick is onboard with seeing someone.



yikes, glad he is willing to talk to someone.  Good luck


----------



## mommykds

Deb,

That is a lot to deal with.  Sending you good thoughts.  Thank goodness he has you for a mom.  You are right there for your kids when they need you.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

Laura is coming home today, and I am so excited!  It feels like she has already changed so much being away at school, and I just can't wait to see her and to know that some things haven't changed.  The only thing putting a damper on the visit is that I have a feeling that she is going to break up with her boyfriend.  She has been with him for almost a year and a half, and I really like him.  I know that it isn't any of my business, and I'm doing my best to remember to stay out of it.  She hasn't said anything to me, and if I listed the little reasons that I think it's coming, you'd probably think I'm nuts.  Let's just say it's mother's intuition.  I think that there is another guy up at college, and I think that maybe she just wants to explore some other options.  I don't know if any of this is true.  It's making me feel a little ill.  Please tell me that it's not my business and that I just have to let it play out.

Work is going well, and I love the kids in both classes.  We have a 4-day weekend, though, and I must admit that I am happy about that, too.

Welcome back, Elin!


----------



## PNO4TE

Our flight was on time last night and arrived in DC at 11:00.  We had the best skycap who took Bob in a wheelchair all the way to the parking garage.  That was a huge help since it is a long way off and it took me forever to park the car and get back to the departure area last week.  This saved us tons of time and was worth the tip he got from me!

We got onto I-95 before 11:30 and were delighted with our schedule.  However, when we got to within 5 miles of our exit everything stopped.  Apparently they were working on our exit and had closed the two right hand lanes of traffic, leaving only one lane heading south on 95.  We were stuck there for over an hour and thought we would never get home.  Finally pulled into the driveway a little past 1:30 this morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

I know you all want to know about our trip and I will do a quick summary of the problems and the solutions.  I need to send a letter to WDW so I have to make certain I have everything documented.

Briefly, our accessible unit, which was guaranteed and blocked off by Member Services was not available for us when we arrived.  It had been assigned to someone else.  Meanwhile we had been given a villa that had "all our requests (third floor, waterview in The Paddock)."  The problem with this was that no requests had been made by me or my friend who booked the room for us.  Other than requiring a handicapped villa we made no requests at all!  A manager was able to find another villa on the other side of Saratoga for us but it was not ready so we did not get into the room until 4:00.  

Well, we didn't get into the room because the lock wouldn't open.  Maintenance replaced the entire lock and door knob unit and we were finally able to use the door by 6:30 that night.  The rest of the story had to do with housekeeping issues that were awful and the overall condition of the unit we were in.  The accessible unit had a regular bathtub in it.  There was no bath seat so Bob could not take a shower. He cannot step up and over a tub!  The only things accessible about the unit were the kitchen area, a threshold ramp out onto the patio and a lower bed.  When we opened the sheers on the patio door we were greeted by a naked baby doll that could not have been missed by the housekeeper if she had just opened the curtains.  The sofa bed had another toy in it, as well as candy stuck inside of the bed area.  The kitchen was not well-equipped at all.  No measure cups of spoons, no serving utensils, no wine opener, etc.  That was enough for me to decide to make a trip to the front desk to talk to a manager at some point in the next couple of days.  

However, After the sofa bed broke at 11:30 on Sunday night I called the night manager and told her the whole story. She sent maintenance to repair the bed (the neighbors just LOVED the sound of drills and screwguns at midnight). She also sent a CM to retrieve the toys (he wore latex gloves to do so ) and told us she would take care of a move for us the next morning.

She did and management went out of their way to make it a better trip for us.  The day manager was in tears by the time she read our file.  They were financially generous as well as setting up a reserved viewing area for Illuminations for us one evening.  So, they did as well as they could do, but we lost the joy of our first 2 1/2 days of vacation.  That we cannot get back.  BUT... overall, the trip was good and we all had a great time at the F&W Festival.  

The CMs we encountered were amazing.  They were kind and generous and understanding and helpful.  It was as it should be at Disney.  The people are what make it that way.  Disney execs should be proud of their training program, because it certainly made for "good show."


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> Laura is coming home today, and I am so excited!  It feels like she has already changed so much being away at school, and I just can't wait to see her and to know that some things haven't changed.  The only thing putting a damper on the visit is that I have a feeling that she is going to break up with her boyfriend.  She has been with him for almost a year and a half, and I really like him.  I know that it isn't any of my business, and I'm doing my best to remember to stay out of it.  She hasn't said anything to me, and if I listed the little reasons that I think it's coming, you'd probably think I'm nuts.  Let's just say it's mother's intuition.  I think that there is another guy up at college, and I think that maybe she just wants to explore some other options.  I don't know if any of this is true.  It's making me feel a little ill.  Please tell me that it's not my business and that I just have to let it play out.
> 
> Work is going well, and I love the kids in both classes.  We have a 4-day weekend, though, and I must admit that I am happy about that, too.
> 
> Welcome back, Elin!



Beth - I know you are disappointed that Laura might be breaking up with her boyfriend.  But... it might be the best thing she could do.  I broke up with Bob just before I left for college, thinking there was something else I would be missing.  Obviously, I was wrong.   It lasted all of three months until I came home for Thanksgiving break.  And I was miserably lonely for him the whole time.  However, there is still a little part of me who wishes I had taken the time to date other guys, just for the experience of that side of college life.  Bob and I have discussed this over the years and we both agree that it is something we might have enjoyed exploring.  But we also have discussed the fact that we missed out on some things that might have been fun to experience (like dances, trips to other colleges for dates, etc.).

I think we would still have ended up together.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> Beth - I know you are disappointed that Laura might be breaking up with her boyfriend.  But... it might be the best thing she could do.  I broke up with Bob just before I left for college, thinking there was something else I would be missing.  Obviously, I was wrong.   It lasted all of three months until I came home for Thanksgiving break.  And I was miserably lonely for him the whole time.  However, there is still a little part of me who wishes I had taken the time to date other guys, just for the experience of that side of college life.  Bob and I have discussed this over the years and we both agree that it is something we might have enjoyed exploring.  But we also have discussed the fact that we missed out on some things that might have been fun to experience (like dances, trips to other colleges for dates, etc.).
> 
> I think we would still have ended up together.



Thank you so much for that story, Elin!  If it is meant to be, it will still be.  And if they don't get back together, that is what is meant to be, too.  I was hoping that you would be one of the ones to chime in, but I was thinking more along the lines of you having older daughters.  It's even better that it was your own experience.  I don't really have that experience of having dated other guys, so this is new to me.  I think maybe I think too much in black and white on the issue sometimes.  Maybe she does need some new experiences and will be happier later in life to have been through this.  And it never even occurred to me that she might get back together with him if they do break up.  Not that I am counting on that, but I just like knowing that this doesn't have to be completely final if they realize that it was a mistake.  I am feeling a little better about it.  I know that it's her happiness that matters.

Thanks so much!


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, I am sorry that your trip started out so rough!  Losing time on vacation is so hard, especially on a shorter trip.  I am glad that you had a great time overall!


----------



## tinker1bell

Beth,  It is so, so hard to stand by and watch your child make what we might conceive would be a mistake.  They need to learn to fly and even though you might think you could help, just stand back and bite your lip!!

Of the three years Hal and I dated, we were always on the opposite side of US.  He tried one year of college and I still had two years of high school.   I dated a few guys and I know he dated too.  The reality sat in when he kept getting asked by one girl, "So what about this girl in California?"   That was when he joined the Navy, came out to California and saved up to buy our rings.  Then my family was transferred to Key West so we waited another year to get married.  He did finally ask me to marry him when I was 18 in Nov of 1968 and we married in June of 1969.  Three years of an almost constant long distance romance except for about six months when he was in the same US state as I was.  We even managed once to fight thru the mail!!  

I thought I could convince Guenna that one boyfriend was so wrong for her but that was on deaf ears.  We all knew he shoved her around and I made it pretty clear I didn't want him in my house.  I think it took Howie and his friends to let him know he was not welcome near Guenna any more without any violence.  We all knew she and her hubby Chris were so right (Wright) for each other, it just took them a little longer to see this!!

Just be there with open arms and she will come when she needs you.  It may take a while, but be strong.


----------



## tinker1bell

Elin, I cannot even imagine going thru all of that.  I was so creeped out at that picture you posted on facebook!!!  Knowing you and knowing the information you have already given the folks at WDW, I feel strongly you will get action.

I am in the process of writing DCL.  We went on this one shore excursion and I was so very disappointed.  We went to the Empress Hotel in Victoria,BC and had the loveliest tea ever.  The ride to the hotel was nice but the ride back to the ship was so very long and I felt (as did a few others) that we got a lot of information on the real estate.  More than we all wanted.  I would have loved to stay longer at the hotel to tour the grounds and a few shops right close to it.  The charge for that excursion should have been half the price.  I already voiced my opinion at the Port Adventures desk, but DCL needs to know as well.


----------



## bethbuchall

tinker1bell said:


> Beth,  It is so, so hard to stand by and watch your child make what we might conceive would be a mistake.  They need to learn to fly and even though you might think you could help, just stand back and bite your lip!!
> 
> Of the three years Hal and I dated, we were always on the opposite side of US.  He tried one year of college and I still had two years of high school.   I dated a few guys and I know he dated too.  The reality sat in when he kept getting asked by one girl, "So what about this girl in California?"   That was when he joined the Navy, came out to California and saved up to buy our rings.  Then my family was transferred to Key West so we waited another year to get married.  He did finally ask me to marry him when I was 18 in Nov of 1968 and we married in June of 1969.  Three years of an almost constant long distance romance except for about six months when he was in the same US state as I was.  We even managed once to fight thru the mail!!
> 
> I thought I could convince Guenna that one boyfriend was so wrong for her but that was on deaf ears.  We all knew he shoved her around and I made it pretty clear I didn't want him in my house.  I think it took Howie and his friends to let him know he was not welcome near Guenna any more without any violence.  We all knew she and her hubby Chris were so right (Wright) for each other, it just took them a little longer to see this!!
> 
> Just be there with open arms and she will come when she needs you.  It may take a while, but be strong.



Thanks, Terry!  There is so much wisdom on this board.  I will stand back and be there for her.  It doesn't help that I don't like what I've seen on Facebook for this new guy, but it isn't like Laura is in danger or anything.  She needs to spread her wings, and I need to step back and watch her.  She won't learn if she can't be confident that there is always a safe place to land.  And her life isn't my life.  (This is all much easier said than done, but I do really believe it.)

I will just enjoy my weekend with her and leave my feelings on this matter in my head (or in my husband's ear...lucky guy )


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - I am so sorry to read about your concerns for Nick.  I think they are valid, but I also think he may have a point too.  Both my daughters are writers and they often write about things that are not in their everyday lives.  However, I don't think either of them wrote dark, disturbing things that would have caused us concern.  So, having Nick evaluated and stopping the meds sounds like a very sound thing to do.


----------



## bethbuchall

Well, it happened, and I'm doing as advised and standing back and biting my tongue.  I'm sad but supportive.  She's a smart girl, and it will work out however it's supposed to.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bethbuchall said:


> Well, it happened, and I'm doing as advised and standing back and biting my tongue.  I'm sad but supportive.  She's a smart girl, and it will work out however it's supposed to.



Very hard to do but for the best.    I'm glad that she is being honest about her feelings and not leading someone along.  I've seen so many string their old boy/girl friend along until they found out whether the "new" one was going to work out.  

If it is meant to be, it will be.


----------



## my3princes

Elin, sorry about the rocky start, but glad that Disney tried to make ammends.

Beth  Chris and I started dating in High School.  He did break up with me for six weeks during our last semester of college.  He was in Massachusetts and I was at UVM in Vermont.  We did the long distance thing for 4 years.  He got to the end of college and wondered if he was missing out on things.  Thankfully he realized that we were meant to be together and obviously it worked out.  In hindsight the breakup probably made us stronger altough it was horrible on me to go through it.


----------



## tinker1bell

bethbuchall said:


> Well, it happened, and I'm doing as advised and standing back and biting my tongue.  I'm sad but supportive.  She's a smart girl, and it will work out however it's supposed to.



Beth, I know it is hard but you will survive!!!   I remember that for each of my kids, I found out that both Hal and I liked one of their special friends more than they did!!!   I cried when Howie broke up with one of his girlfriends.  But we are now facebook friends!!!


----------



## my3princes

This is one of Nick's poems, the one that bothered the doctor the most

I give up on life, give up and winning the fight.  I let darkness end and bleed out the light.  When all is gone it's far too long since the last chance one suicidal glance and the end is near, screams ring out for everyone to hear, please remember me for I am alone the voice is gone, the spirit left to the twilight zone remember not to underestimate the last words of a victim of fate.


I don't even think that this one was the scariest for me


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> This is one of Nick's poems, the one that bothered the doctor the most
> 
> I give up on life, give up and winning the fight.  I let darkness end and bleed out the light.  When all is gone it's far too long since the last chance one suicidal glance and the end is near, screams ring out for everyone to hear, please remember me for I am alone the voice is gone, the spirit left to the twilight zone remember not to underestimate the last words of a victim of fate.
> 
> 
> I don't even think that this one was the scariest for me



Very scary!  I'm glad he is being seen by someone.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning, thanks for the well wishes, after a big ordeal the kids finally got to close on their house yesterday.  It looked for a minute that we might be getting house guests for a while, since they had already given notice at their apartment.



Congrats to them!!



my3princes said:


> Hello.  Never a dull day around here.


O no! I am glad that he is willing to talk to someone..very scary!



PNO4TE said:


> I know you all want to know about our trip and I will do a quick summary of the problems and the solutions.  I need to send a letter to WDW so I have to make certain I have everything documented.



Im sorry about the issues you had, but glad that they worked to "fix" things---even happier that the rest of the trip was better! Welcome home!



bethbuchall said:


> Well, it happened, and I'm doing as advised and standing back and biting my tongue.  I'm sad but supportive.  She's a smart girl, and it will work out however it's supposed to.



Im sorry--its definitely not easy. I know there has been an ex of mine that my mom still talks to once in awhile--it was definitely not meant to be for us to be together, but we were together for almost 6 years so hes still friendly with my family


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - I would have been scared to read that poem too.  Out of curiosity, how did you find these?  Did Nick share them?  I am glad you are having someone talk to him and adjust his meds.

Beth -  We adored one of Kathrin's boyfriends and even though we knew it wasn't going to be a forever match, were very sad when she broke up with him.  I still miss him! But I kept my mouth shut and was there with a shoulder for her.  Her move to Boston was partially due to that breakup and it has been a (mostly) wonderful experience for her.  She did right.  I am glad I trusted her to know her own mind.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

Thanks to everyone for the advice, the stories, and the hugs!  I feel like I'm learning from the best when I come here.  And there are certain things you just can't hash out with people too close to the situation.

Deb,   I am sorry for what you are going through right now.  I agree that Nick's writings seem scary, and I am so glad that you are getting him help.  He may just be working through feelings, but it sounds like he may need some help with the feelings that he is working through.  I will keep you all in my prayers as you deal with this.

This weekend went so fast!  Miles and I have the day off tomorrow, though there is a lot of prep work that I have to do for preschool.

Thanks again for being here!


----------



## mommykds

Hi,
Our kids don't get off Columbus Day so just a regular week coming up school-wise.  Minnie has been doing her best to keep me hopping.  I have never walked, scooped poop, cleaned my floor, & said "where's your toy?" so much in my life.  Why didn't someone warn me about how much work a puppy is???  My kids LOVE her or none of this would be worth it.  They have pitched in walking, feeding, & playing with her but I am the one who is on call 24/7.  I think an adult dog with less energy for this out of shape middle aged woman would have been a better choice! 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> Deb - I would have been scared to read that poem too.  Out of curiosity, how did you find these?  Did Nick share them?  I am glad you are having someone talk to him and adjust his meds.
> 
> Beth -  We adored one of Kathrin's boyfriends and even though we knew it wasn't going to be a forever match, were very sad when she broke up with him.  I still miss him! But I kept my mouth shut and was there with a shoulder for her.  Her move to Boston was partially due to that breakup and it has been a (mostly) wonderful experience for her.  She did right.  I am glad I trusted her to know her own mind.



I found them on the kitchen table on Thursday morning.  It turns out that he had handed them to Chris on Wednesday night as he was headed to bed, with a comment of "do you want to read some of my poems?"  Chris said he'd read them the next day   Nick would like to have his poems published which is why he typed them up.  Of course when I found them I thought he had just left them on the table


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I found them on the kitchen table on Thursday morning.  It turns out that he had handed them to Chris on Wednesday night as he was headed to bed, with a comment of "do you want to read some of my poems?"  Chris said he'd read them the next day   Nick would like to have his poems published which is why he typed them up.  Of course when I found them I thought he had just left them on the table



It has occurred to me that he might think that is subject matter he thinks a teen male ought to be using.  I hope that is all it is.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> It has occurred to me that he might think that is subject matter he thinks a teen male ought to be using.  I hope that is all it is.



This could be true.  Or it could be styled after certain kinds of music.  

I can't believe how hard it was to say goodbye again.  I feel guilty being so sad, because this is really everything that we want for our kids, but I feel so empty inside.  And it's hitting me that this is how it is going to be now for Laura and us for the next 4 years.  Little visits home, some longer than others, followed by weeks and weeks away at school.  And with Matthew it's only this year and next.  After that, they will hopefully be gone longer and more permanently.  Great for them, not so great on me.  It's like the beginning of the beginning for them  but the beginning of the ending for me. .  I guess I need to find a new beginning for me.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone.  I know I've been away for a while.  Katie spent the weekend competing at a Shakespeare Competition, and I went with her.  She did wonderfully, and had a great time!

Beth - You seem so sad!  I know that you are proud of Matthew and Laura, but it must be so hard to see them growing and going!  I'm proud of you for standing back and allowing Laura to do what she felt she needed to do.  You are a smart momma!

Deb - The poems do seem a bit scary, and I'm so glad that you are being proactive in trying to find out what Nick is feeling!  I hope it is just his meds needing to be tweaked!  Sometimes I think teenagers write about this kind of stuff because they think it's "expected" of them.  However, it is never wise to ignore the writing!  You never know when it could be the "real deal".  Nick (and you) will be in my prayers as you all work through this!

Elin - I'm so sorry that the first part of your trip was so awful!  I'm glad that they tried to make it up to you.  You are so wise to report it.  No one should have to deal with this kind of "service."

Tia - Congrats on paying off the trip!  I can't wait to see what designs and ideas you come up with.  My kids are no longer interested in collecting autographs, so I don't think I'll be packing along any more cards, etc.  Boo Hoo!!!

Anne Marie - I hear you on the dog thing!  I don't want another puppy!  Give me a housebroken middle aged dog, any old day!!!  I'm so glad that the kids are helping with the puppy, though!


----------



## babytrees

Howdy all!!

I have been dealing with some Jim doo doo (God bless the reminders of why I never, ever would go backward and go back to him)and a few other things so I haven't been around too much. 

Deb-while that is a very dark poem...it is very wonderfully written. I am glad that he has agreed to work with someone to make sure it's creativity and not depression working in his brain. It's tough being a parent. There is a young man that I am friends with on facebook who really should be seeing a therapist with his "musings". But it's a family who thinks that psychiatry is a bunch of hooey. 

Beth-I'll say it again-it's tough being a parent!! Cassidy has realized that my sister and I are not made from the same cloth...and is having a time of it. But we had our growing pains earlier this year and I have learned where my boundaries are with her. I am still facebook friends with Josh (her long term boyfriend) but I let him set the parameters and Cass gets veto power...if ever it becomes uncomfortable for her I will "lose" him 

On brighter note: Abi decided to move out of her comfort zone and tried out for the chorus of the fall musical!!She made it!! If you have any spare good thoughts or pixie dust today-it's the last day to sign up for an all music dept. trip in the spring and if they don't have enough it will be cancelled. Which would be a huge bummer for everybody, especially Abi who once again moved out of her comfort zone by even asking to go. While it's a pretty penny I would pay anything to keep her as happy as she seems to be right now.


----------



## frzndaqiri

Theresa - Good for her!  Choir was the one place where I felt comfortable in HS - which amazingly was made up of all the stereotypes:  jocks, brains, popular ones, cheerleaders, etc. and not just the choir geeks.  

While I never made any friendships that stuck beyond graduation (in any of my classes) - I can say that all of them were just as great to me in the hallways as they were in the classroom and on trips.  That was a wonderful thing for me.  I hope for plenty of pixie dust for that trip to go on as planned!


----------



## my3princes

Theresa I'm sorry that Jim isn't out of your life yet.  Hopefully he will move on soon.  It's good that Abi is branching out.  It seems like her self esteem is growing and she is branching out.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Beth - It is so hard to have our children grow up and make their way in the world.  You have done well and I am glad you realize that there is a new segment in your life coming up too.  Find a new hobby, tutor kids, start writing a blog... find something that is just for you.  That will help channel that energy you have always put into raising your wonderful children!

Theresa and Glynis - how nice to read about your children this morning.


----------



## Glynis

Theresa - Way to go, Abi!!!!  What musical is it?  I'll keep my fingers crossed for the trip.  That would be fun!

Did I mention that we got our first snowfall of the winter last week???  Yup, you heard me right, we have snow!  Luckily, it melted down in the valleys, but our mountain tops are covered in the white stuff.  It looks really pretty, but I'm not quite ready for winter, yet.  Hopefully, we'll have a resurgence of Indian summer, soon!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Hi, everyone.  I know I've been away for a while.  Katie spent the weekend competing at a Shakespeare Competition, and I went with her.  She did wonderfully, and had a great time!
> 
> Beth - You seem so sad!  I know that you are proud of Matthew and Laura, but it must be so hard to see them growing and going!  I'm proud of you for standing back and allowing Laura to do what she felt she needed to do.  You are a smart momma!



Glynis, what a great experience for Katie (and you)!  I love being a mother, and I know that this is what I've raised my kids for.  I am feeling some sadness, though, that that part of my life is coming to an end.  I especially loved having infants, toddlers, and preschoolers, so I guess it's great that I'm working with preschoolers now.  I think it was Erma Bombeck who once compared raising children to flying a kite.  There is a certain sadness that goes with the joy of letting them go, but only then do you know that you did the job right.



babytrees said:


> Howdy all!!
> 
> I have been dealing with some Jim doo doo (God bless the reminders of why I never, ever would go backward and go back to him)and a few other things so I haven't been around too much.
> 
> Beth-I'll say it again-it's tough being a parent!! Cassidy has realized that my sister and I are not made from the same cloth...and is having a time of it. But we had our growing pains earlier this year and I have learned where my boundaries are with her. I am still facebook friends with Josh (her long term boyfriend) but I let him set the parameters and Cass gets veto power...if ever it becomes uncomfortable for her I will "lose" him
> 
> On brighter note: Abi decided to move out of her comfort zone and tried out for the chorus of the fall musical!!She made it!! If you have any spare good thoughts or pixie dust today-it's the last day to sign up for an all music dept. trip in the spring and if they don't have enough it will be cancelled. Which would be a huge bummer for everybody, especially Abi who once again moved out of her comfort zone by even asking to go. While it's a pretty penny I would pay anything to keep her as happy as she seems to be right now.



Theresa, I am sorry that Jim is still invading your life.  I am glad that you have the physical distance that you do.  CONGRATULATIONS to Abi!  I always found it so fun to watch Matthew (and other kids that I know) on stage.  I will keep my fingers crossed that her trip is still on!

And, yes, parenting can be difficult.  Sometimes it's hard to remember that as much as you love them and they love you, they aren't you.  They need to make choices that you may not want them to make.  And even worse is allowing them to make mistakes, because that is the only way that they can learn some lessons.



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Beth - It is so hard to have our children grow up and make their way in the world.  You have done well and I am glad you realize that there is a new segment in your life coming up too.  Find a new hobby, tutor kids, start writing a blog... find something that is just for you.  That will help channel that energy you have always put into raising your wonderful children!



Thanks, Elin!  I'm not always sure that I'm doing it right, but they seem to have turned out wonderfully despite me (as well as because of me).  I've never been very good at change, and this is a huge one.  I do hope that I have a long life ahead of me, though, and I want it to be happy and fulfilling, so I need to look at how to make that happen.



Glynis said:


> Theresa - Way to go, Abi!!!!  What musical is it?  I'll keep my fingers crossed for the trip.  That would be fun!
> 
> Did I mention that we got our first snowfall of the winter last week???  Yup, you heard me right, we have snow!  Luckily, it melted down in the valleys, but our mountain tops are covered in the white stuff.  It looks really pretty, but I'm not quite ready for winter, yet.  Hopefully, we'll have a resurgence of Indian summer, soon!



NO SNOW!  There were flurries on the hilltops here a week or so ago but nothing that stuck.  I really would like to fast forward through winter this year.  I've heard reports that it could be a hard one in this area, and I'm just not a winter person anymore.


----------



## babytrees

Glynis said:


> Theresa - Way to go, Abi!!!!  What musical is it?  I'll keep my fingers crossed for the trip.  That would be fun!
> 
> Did I mention that we got our first snowfall of the winter last week???  Yup, you heard me right, we have snow!  Luckily, it melted down in the valleys, but our mountain tops are covered in the white stuff.  It looks really pretty, but I'm not quite ready for winter, yet.  Hopefully, we'll have a resurgence of Indian summer, soon!



It's Suessical!! 

I miss that...snow in October. I actually miss the west a ton but until Abi is in college I am here. I don't think she would take kindly to me moving her. Not that I mind a ton because she has blossomed, especially in the last 6 months, and while I don't think the education she is getting here is top notch she is taking advantage of other things that are offered around here.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Snow?!?!?!?!


----------



## Glynis

Theresa - Seussical is a darling show!  Tell her to have fun, fun, fun!!!

Elin - Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but, yes!  We have snow.  I'm really hoping it will warm up next week and melt it all away, but I'm afraid the pattern has been set in motion!

Beth - I hate winter weather, too!  I love the season, and the first snowfall in DECEMBER would be greatly appreciated.  I just think that before Halloween is a bit too much!

Well, I'm really feeling like giving up today!  The twins dresser broke beyond repair last night, and my washing machine gave up the ghost.  It wouldn't be so bad if Alan had kept up with laundry while I was away with Katie, but he didn't, so I have Mount Washmore in my house, and no way to deal with it!  Frustrating!  I have to get ready for Scouts this afternoon, and run a bunch of errands, so I don't have time to go to a laundromat today.  The closest one is about 35 minutes away, and I don't want to go, drop off, and leave without knowing when I'll be able to get back.  On top of that, I have to babysit my destructive niece and nephew this afternoon and don't dare leave them in my house without adult supervision.  Not sure what I'm going to do.  Crawling back into bed is sounding better and better!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do.  Crawling back into bed is sounding better and better!



Might I suggest putting all the clothes in the tub, along with detergent and put the destructo duo in there with them.  But the time they do their thing they ought to be clean. 

Seriously... I hope your day gets better!


----------



## my3princes

Hello All

We're having our ups and downs around here.  Finding a therapist around here is proving to be difficult.  I had no idea how messed up our healthcare system is until our intake interview yesterday.  We're not on medicaid, not a dysfunctional family, he doesn't have behavioral issues and currently is not a threat to himself or others therefore we can't get services   We're on wait lists and praying that the new therapist at the school will pick him up.  In the meantime we learned that a Junior at a neighboring High School committed suicide last night.  She was apparently being bullied at school and hung herself.  So very tragic.  Maybe the schools will become more proactive in helping those kids that need it.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Hello All
> 
> We're having our ups and downs around here.  Finding a therapist around here is proving to be difficult.  I had no idea how messed up our healthcare system is until our intake interview yesterday.  We're not on medicaid, not a dysfunctional family, he doesn't have behavioral issues and currently is not a threat to himself or others therefore we can't get services   We're on wait lists and praying that the new therapist at the school will pick him up.  In the meantime we learned that a Junior at a neighboring High School committed suicide last night.  She was apparently being bullied at school and hung herself.  So very tragic.  Maybe the schools will become more proactive in helping those kids that need it.



The healthcare system in our country is so broken I don't know how it can be fixed.  I am appalled at how difficult it is to get help for those who really need it.  I hope you have some luck with Nick's HS therapist.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> Might I suggest putting all the clothes in the tub, along with detergent and put the destructo duo in there with them.  But the time they do their thing they ought to be clean.
> 
> Seriously... I hope your day gets better!



Man!  I wish I'd seen this earlier!! That would have been a perfect solution!

Things are much better now.  Alan bought us a front loading Maytag washing machine.  It's very nice, and I love it!!!  I'm not quite sure of "front-loading" procedures, though, so I'd welcome any advice.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Hello All
> 
> We're having our ups and downs around here.  Finding a therapist around here is proving to be difficult.  I had no idea how messed up our healthcare system is until our intake interview yesterday.  We're not on medicaid, not a dysfunctional family, he doesn't have behavioral issues and currently is not a threat to himself or others therefore we can't get services   We're on wait lists and praying that the new therapist at the school will pick him up.  In the meantime we learned that a Junior at a neighboring High School committed suicide last night.  She was apparently being bullied at school and hung herself.  So very tragic.  Maybe the schools will become more proactive in helping those kids that need it.



Oh, Deb!  That's awful!  I'll keep praying and crossing my fingers that Nick gets the help that he needs.


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - I'm so sorry it's taking so long to see someone. That's just not right.  Prayers that the HS therapist can see him. That's what Kristi's job is and I think it's great having that option for the kids at the schools her company works through. She likes it too as she gets to work with kids and actually help them without having to deal with all of the "school counselor" responsibilities that come with that job and take away from actual counseling.

Glynis - I'm glad things are looking up! Yay for a new washer. Always much easier that way.


----------



## tmfranlk

Got an extra little bonus tonight when perusing Tour Guide Mike. Someone mentioned their AirTran flights had gone down so I checked and got a $54 credit. That can be used for baggage so now I've got that covered. Plus, I'd been planning to do my best and only check one bag, but with this I'm just going to go ahead and check two. It will just make it easier with the kids, I'm sure to not try and pack tightly for the return to save on that fee. Plus, it means I can for sure take our Christmas stuff!

Also, from the Couponing to Disney blogger, I found out tonight that Disney Movie Rewards currently has a $20 gift card for 750 points. I've never actually redeemed any points so I really wish that I could have put in for more than one reward. Ah well, it's an extra $20!


----------



## my3princes

Hello all.  Things are quiet around here at the moment.  Hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep.  Last night I finally passed out and slept for 7 solid hours.  I can't tell you the last time that happened. 

Glynis I love my front loader.  The best feature in my opinion is the timer.  I set it before I leave to come on an hour or so before I get home so the clothes are freshly washed and ready for the dryer.  I don't know how I'd get laundry done on a daily basis without it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Our area has apparently p$%#*d off Mother Nature again. In the past 24 hours we have had a 3.0 aftershock, tornadoes and floods!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Glynis* -  for a new washer!!  Can't help you with the front-loading stuff though.  I got another reliable (but not yet loved) top loading Maytag the last time.  It is just not as good as the other one I had and I really wish I could have gotten a GE exactly like the one I had for 25 years!

*Deb* - Glad things have calmed down and you could get some sleep.  I have been so tired that I actually sleep till 7:00 these days.  I asked Bob last night when he remembers me "sleeping in" like that and he said, "Never!"

*Tia* -  for AirTran credit!!  Every little bit helps on our trips, doesn't it?  Between Visa Gift Cards from MyPoints, PayPal deposits from MySurvey and Swagbucks and my Disney Rewards I had enough money to cover all my "eating around the world" expenses for our trip of 6 days!  Our total out of pocket expenses (other than for point rentals, tickets, airfare and parking) came to a whopping $65 for the 4 of us!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Our area has apparently p$%#*d off Mother Nature again. In the past 24 hours we have had a 3.0 aftershock, tornadoes and floods!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Our area has apparently p$%#*d off Mother Nature again. In the past 24 hours we have had a 3.0 aftershock, tornadoes and floods!



Wow!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

I'm headed out for a Girl Scout Leader event at least through lunch, maybe longer. Deva and Phil are going to hand together for the first extended amount of time. Needless to say a certain Daddy is a little nervous. Oh well, wish us luck!

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

What a GORGEOUS day we had yesterday.  And today promises to be just as beautiful.  Enjoy your Sundays!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA! Beautiful weekend here too. 

Deva and Phil survived yesterday morning though it was a little rough with her still feeling a little off with teething, etc. I had a great time though. Later we happened upon a fall festival so got to enjoy a hayride along with our playing at the park. Today I think we're making Terra's costume - an alien warewolf.


----------



## my3princes

Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.

I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.

Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.

This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.

Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-I'm so sorry for all you're going through.Hope the therapist will work out well for Nick.  It makes me angry to hear that Hunter is being bullied.  Hope the school takes it seriously.  So sorry to hear about Chris's thumb.  Hope you find a way to keep yourself healthy-physically & mentally with all that is hitting you at once.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Beth-Sorry for the transition you're going through.

Tia-congrats on the air tran credits and disney gift card.

Glynis-congrats on the new front loader-I love mine.  Be sure to use HE detergent in it.

Theresa-congrats to Abi!

Anne Marie-how's Minnie doing?  My SIL is going to get a dog. 


Things are still crazy busy here.  Work is insane.  Not sure how I'll get through the next month.  

Lizzy is adjusting better to school.  We just found out she needs glasses.  She is NOT happy about that but it might really help.  And she's having issues with her algebra teacher.  The best way to describe it is that she is bullying the kids.  The teacher is mad that of the 140 or so kids in Lizzy grade there are 70 taking Algebra.  She is the only grade 7 math teacher so she would have these kids in pre Algebra if she didn't have them in Algebra.  She is trying to torture the Algebra kids to get them to quit.  Lizzy took her first big test in the class and got a 68 which I guess isn't too bad compared to her classmates.  The teacher offered all the kids to do this extra credit puzzle thing for 5 points last weekend-which they all did with the poor test grades.  They had to do 20 algebra problems that had a letter and then match the answer up to a string of numbers and put the letter of the problem in that box.  Then you spelled out the answer to the question "why did Peter Wrench sleep under the car?"  The answer was "he wanted to wake up oily".  She told the kids they had to do it perfectly or they would get no credit.  There were explicit typed directions-name & period on the sheet, each question written on separate paper-show all work-done vertically-all calcuations underlined-worked stapled to the puzzle....Then she had written on the board for the kids to write down-"write answer on puzzle".  So the kids get them back this week and of the 70 kids we know of 2 kids who got credit.  She wanted the kids to write the answers to each of the 20 questions next to the questions.  She didn't write "answers".  All the kids assumed they had to write out the answer to the puzzle.  This thing took Lizzy hours to do.  The teacher intentionally tricked the kids.  She wants them all to quit and asked to be moved to pre algebra. I have heard 12 kids have quit already.

I know of at least 4 other kids who have been crying about how awful she is to them.  She singles out kids to ridcules in class.  There is a lot of pressure in our town for the kids to be on the honor roll (As & Bs) or high honor roll (As).  They publish it in the paper.  Lizzy's best friend's mother insists that her DD be on the high honor roll.  She is thinking of switching her DD.  I don't care about the honor roll.  As long as Lizzy tries her hardest I don't care what grade she gets.  Her best friend's mom is an aide in one of the algebra classes-not Lizzy's and her DDs.  She called the teacher sadistic-said she was all smiles when she gave back the extra credit sheets with no points.

This teacher called us the day after my MILs funeral-which she knew about-to tell us that Lizzy had only "halved" her homework because she didn't put examples with her vocabulary words-Lizzy had written out the definitions.  She called us last Friday to say she caught Lizzy doing French homework in her class-she took it away from Lizzy and gave it to French teacher herself.  Lizzy said it was the last minute of class and she was just adding a punctuation mark to the paper.  She ends the phone calls with "maybe Lizzy shouldn't be in this class".  I wrote to her Monday to let her know I had spoken to Lizzy and to ask her a few questions about how she wanted to see the homework presented.  She responded by saying we needed a team meeting with all of Lizzy's teachers.  I know she wants to kick Lizzy out of algebra.  Now I've got to figure out how to not loose my cool with her.


----------



## my3princes

Bernadette do you have a dean of students?  I'd be talking to the administration and I'd have other parents there to boot.  That is not okay, not at all.  She will cause irreparable harm to these kids.  That is just crazy, out of control crazy.  If the administration doesn't help, there is always the school board or the state department of education.


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> Bernadette do you have a dean of students?  I'd be talking to the administration and I'd have other parents there to boot.  That is not okay, not at all.  She will cause irreparable harm to these kids.  That is just crazy, out of control crazy.  If the administration doesn't help, there is always the school board or the state department of education.


I think we would normally start with the guidance councelor but I've been told by other parents that she is not an advocate for the kids and to be careful with her.  The principal is just an acting principal this year as the one from last year (that I liked) left.  There is an assistant principal but I don't know anything about her.

I can't complain unless I can get the other 70 parents to complain too.  I know I could maybe get 2 others to complain with me but until I could get a bigger group it would do more harm then good to Lizzy.  I should say that Lizzy doesn't see her as a bad teacher.  She laughed about the extra credit thing.  I heard from other parents about her picking on kids in class but when I asked Lizzy if she's ever mean to kids in class she says no.  I don't think Lizzy would really get it.  I think the fact that Lizzy is not getting the pressure from her parents that she HAS to get all A's is taking some of the pressure off of her.

If moving Lizzy to pre algebra would get her another teacher I would move her but she'll still have this woman.  This will impact what she can take in high school.  The teacher is tough so Lizzy should learn it.  I've been going over her homework with her every night so if she doesn't learn it in the classroom I'll teach it to her at night.

I do have to figure out how I can convince the teacher Lizzy should stay in algebra.  She has it out for Lizzy because she scored poorly on the placement exam last year and we pushed her into algebra.  But Lizzy has always scored very high on all the standardized math tests and Lizzy said it was really loud the day of the placement exam and she couldn't concentrate.  We also sent Lizzy to a math tutor 2 days a week all summer.  If you look at the test Lizzy just got a 68 on she made a few stupid mistakes like 27.9 + 6 = 32.9 instead of 33.9.  Then she had two complicated algebra questions where she got it all correct but didn't simplify say 175/7 to 25 so she got no credit.  And one was "12 is 6 less 3 times a number".  Lizzy wrote it out as 12=3X - 6 but you have to read it VERY carefully to get 12=6-3X.  

Lizzy has NOT once asked to be moved even though she KNOWS pre algebra is so much easier.  Lizzy hasn't complained about the amount of homework every night - even weekends.  I don't see how moving Lizzy to an easier class would help those careless type problems at all.  Just make her bored in the class and more likely to make careless mistakes.

We talked to the pediatrician about Lizzy's troubles remembering homework and staying organized and the pediatrician said we should have her tested for ADD.  She said it is often missed in girls.  We have to ask Lizzy's teachers to fill out evaluations on her.  I'm sure the algebra teacher will use this as an excuse to say she doesn't belong in the algebra class.  

The team meeting is Wednesday morning.  I do plan on asking the algebra teacher about the extra credit thing.  Let her explain it in front of the team.


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - I'm so sorry for everything youre going through. I hope Hunter can get some help with these issues. Poor kid. Prayers for Chris' finger. I'm glad it's not as bad as it seemed.  I hope the surgeon has more good news as well. 

Bernadette - What a mess that teacher is. Good luck with your team meeting this week. I hope you get some resolution for her.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Look what is on her class website:



> I believe that every child will succeed in the classroom. As a teacher, it is my responsibility to provide each child with the opportunity to be a success. It is my responsibility to create a safe and trusting classroom environment for meaningful learning. A classroom where each child perceives his or her opinions, ideas, and questions as respected and value.


----------



## Tinkaroo

my3princes said:


> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.
> 
> I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.
> 
> This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.
> 
> Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.



Deb, I've just been catching up on the thread, and you have all the prayers and pixie dust I can muster winging their way to you from down here in Dallas.  I can only imagine the stress you're under - and knowing how strong you are, I know you will persevere.  Just take some moments for yourself when you need them, and cry/scream to anyone you need to, even if it's just here.  Lots and lots of to you and yours.


----------



## Tinkaroo

Bernadette, Lizzy's teacher sounds like the little sister of my algebra teacher in 7th grade.  Seriously, they're cut from the same cloth - I guess that's what teaching algebra will do to a person!

My mother could probably still give you a blow-by-blow of all the things that she and all the other parents of kids taking Algebra that year went through.  We all stuck it out (heck, I even got A's in the class the whole time), but the teacher did retire at the end of the year - and it was likely a forced one.  

Even if your expectations for Lizzy aren't perfection - just being challenged (and bravo for that!), I'd still keep the heat on this teacher in front of the administration, and see if you can get others to do the same.  They will have to do something about the situation, even if it's just rethink how (and who) they assign these math classes to for years to come.

There is one thing to be a teacher that challenges her students - it's an entirely different thing to be a challenge OF a teacher.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
I am so sorry you are dealing with all of this right now.  
I will keep you in my prayers.  

The bullying makes me angry as well.  Kids do this to make themselves feel bigger & better than others.  I hope the school does something to correct this so you don't have to jump in.  We had this happen with Kate the year we moved here.  The school initially took it too lightly for my liking.  It took me coming up to school almost every day for 2 weeks & demanding the kid be suspended & taken out of her classes.  I hope for the very best outcome for Hunter. 

Glad you found someone for Nick. He's such a nice kid & thankfully he has you to help him through these feelings.

Poor Chris!! I hurt just reading your post. Hope he is feeling better this morning.


----------



## mommykds

Bernadette,
I agree, sounds like she is a terrible teacher and this is a difficult situation without the support of the school admin. Good luck with the team meeting Wednesday.  Please let us know how it went.


----------



## mommykds

lovesdumbo said:


> Anne Marie-how's Minnie doing?  My SIL is going to get a dog.








Honestly it's been alittle rough.  She's nipping/biting alot.  She still poops/pees in the house & is pretty much scared of alot of things.  Not what we had in mind when we got a dog.  I can handle everything except the biting.  We had a trainer come in on Friday night with some "solutions" but Minnie (so far) does not respond to them.  She just had a bad life at the shelter & was more abused that we thought before & we have to work through that.  Would I do this again??? No.  Hopefully in 6 months time to a year I will have a more positive answer.


----------



## PNO4TE

Oh, Deb, how horrible for all of you!  I am so sorry you have had so much trouble and pain lately.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette - We had similar situations with both our girls over the years.  Let me say that I intervened on my daughters' behalf only three times in all the years they were in school.

The first one, with Kathrin, was in middle school and the teacher tricked the kids with a test that had one question on the back of the page.  Anyone who didn't turn the page over (and back in those days, mimeographs didn't do two sides) got an F and detention.  I marched myself to the school and went right to the school to complain.  The teacher was reprimanded and all scores and detentions were thrown out.  That teacher quit at the end of the semester.

With Kristin, it was her senior year.  A math teacher decided that she needed to go somewhere over final exam week and moved the exam up without telling anyone, students included. 95% of those calculus students failed the exam.  I called the assistant principal and complained about that too. Not only were those exam grades removed, but each student got a final grade that reflected what would have happened if they had received an A on the final.  It meant that Kristin graduated with highest honors instead of with less than a 4.0.  It was huge, since her placement in HS garnered her a Dean's Scholarship in college that paid half of all her tuition and fees.  The teacher was fired, by the way.

Talk to someone.  Talk to lots of someones!


----------



## PNO4TE

Anne Marie - Button was a biter too.  Get Minnie to obedience classes ASAP.  We didn't and  regretted it for the remaining 13 years!


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I am sorry that you are going through so much right now.  I will keep you in my prayers and hope that everyone gets all the help that they need.

Bernadette, I am sorry that Lizzy's math teacher is being so hard to deal with.  I hope that you can get some resolution with that issue and that glasses will also help Lizzy in school.

Anne Marie, I hope that you get Minnie settled down quickly and 6 months from now all this is a distant memory.  It does make me feel a little better about not getting a dog, though.

Not much is different around here.


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> Anne Marie - Button was a biter too.  Get Minnie to obedience classes ASAP.  We didn't and  regretted it for the remaining 13 years!




Thanks Elin, the next puppy class we are going to starts early November.  It is once a week for 6 weeks & taught by the trainer who came to our house.  I like her style with dogs.  She is an english lady who has been training dogs for 20 years.  Her classes fill up fast so thats why we have to wait til the first weekend in November.  

Today was a good day for our pup.  It's my teenager that killed me today!


----------



## my3princes

I've been up since 4 and should be in bed now, but I still have things that I need to get done here.  So much to do, so little time.  Chris is pretty much in agony.  We see the specialist tomorrow.  I guess we'll know more then.

We met with the therapist and she seems very likeable and really listened to our concerns.  She'll start working with him tomorrow.

Hunter is still having problems with one of the boys so I need to follow up on that.  The 2 younger boys do not have school tomorrow.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.
> 
> I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.
> 
> This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.
> 
> Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.



Oh Deb.  I'm so sorry to hear your struggles.  I can't imagine the stress you are under.  My love to all of you.  I'll keep you all in my thoughts & prayers as you work toward healing for all these woes.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We booked 9 nights at the Dolphin for next October.  Their teacher discount was just too tempting and even with the best WDW discounts _ever_ offered none of the Epcot resorts would be able to touch what we are paying.  We do have the option of a split stay if something wonderful comes up before then, but I am betting we will just stay put for the entire vacation.  We spanned the first two weekends in October so we can be there for the Swolphin Wine & Dine Classic which is competing very well with Epcot's F&W Festival.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We booked 9 nights at the Dolphin for next October.  Their teacher discount was just too tempting and even with the best WDW discounts _ever_ offered none of the Epcot resorts would be able to touch what we are paying.  We do have the option of a split stay if something wonderful comes up before then, but I am betting we will just stay put for the entire vacation.  We spanned the first two weekends in October so we can be there for the Swolphin Wine & Dine Classic which is competing very well with Epcot's F&W Festival.



sounds good how much is the teacher discount?  I think they offer a nurse discount as well.


----------



## my3princes

I've found that a lot of hotels offer government employee discounts.  I've also discovered that the AAA discount is better 



Chris' appointment went well.  No infection, new bandages and a good prognosis.  He has feeling in all areas and it appears he has some movement though the stitches and swelling make it hard to tell for sure.  He will have an xray on Friday followed by a dressing change.  He'll need dressing changes 2 to 3 times a week for several weeks as they are very careful about infection.  It doesn't appear that he'll need a pin, but time will tell.  6 - 8 week recovery is the best case scenerio.

I also saw a doctor and got something to help with anxiety and let me get some sleep.  I really need a good night's sleep.


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - I'm so glad the appt went well. So thankful for a good prognosis. 

Elin - Sounds like a good plan. I hope it all works out!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We booked 9 nights at the Dolphin for next October.  Their teacher discount was just too tempting and even with the best WDW discounts _ever_ offered none of the Epcot resorts would be able to touch what we are paying.  We do have the option of a split stay if something wonderful comes up before then, but I am betting we will just stay put for the entire vacation.  We spanned the first two weekends in October so we can be there for the Swolphin Wine & Dine Classic which is competing very well with Epcot's F&W Festival.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Glad to hear Chris is doing better.


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb - sending you all the good thoughts and prayers I have 

Here we are just over two weeks from our long awaited trip and I've developed serotonin syndrome, it's caused by the cymbalta I was put on for arthritis pain, Luckily it's a mild case and all I have to do is taper off the medication and the symptoms should go away.


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - I am glad things are looking better and you are getting some sleep.

As for the AAA discount vs. employee discounts, I have found it varies greatly from place to place and is highly dependent on the time.  I have seen Swan/Dolphin AAA discounts better than the teacher discount and also the teacher discount can be better at times.  I take the cheapest way I can get what I want!  

Jennifer... they do offer nurse discounts.  There is a link on their website.

Debbie - I hope you get to feeling better VERY SOON!  How nasty!


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Deb - sending you all the good thoughts and prayers I have
> 
> Here we are just over two weeks from our long awaited trip and I've developed serotonin syndrome, it's caused by the cymbalta I was put on for arthritis pain, Luckily it's a mild case and all I have to do is taper off the medication and the symptoms should go away.



Oh no.  Is it painful?  I hope you recover quickly.



Nick did not get his license today.  He had a perfect score except the Vermont turn around.  One of the back wheels touched the grass  by less than an inch.  That is considered going off the road and is therefore an automatic failure.  Totally sucks and seems unfair, but it is what it is.  He'll try again on Monday.


----------



## MrsHeg

No it isn't really painful Deb, it's pretty strange.  I have spells where I sweat like crazy, then I'll be freexing with lots of goose bumps.  My heart rate and blood pressure are elevated, and I'm having muscle "twitches".  My legs will jump, sometimes my hands, I have even had my entire body jerk like what happens when you are falling asleep sometimes.  Today my lip started twitching, looks like I'm trying to be Elvis.  I started a lower dose today and will take that for five days and then try stopping on day six.

Sorry about Nick's test, he'll get it next time!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.



O deb, you guys have so much going on... know we are all here if ya need us..


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Oh no.  Is it painful?  I hope you recover quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick did not get his license today.  He had a perfect score except the Vermont turn around.  One of the back wheels touched the grass  by less than an inch.  That is considered going off the road and is therefore an automatic failure.  Totally sucks and seems unfair, but it is what it is.  He'll try again on Monday.



Tell Nick that I'm sure he'll get it the next time around!  We went through that in August, though her fail was much more significant and almost solely because of the examiner.  It's hard to be so ready and do so well and then fail.  I don't know the Vermont turn-around, but I know a lot fail ours by slightly touching the curb at some point during the parallel park.


----------



## bethbuchall

MrsHeg said:


> No it isn't really painful Deb, it's pretty strange.  I have spells where I sweat like crazy, then I'll be freexing with lots of goose bumps.  My heart rate and blood pressure are elevated, and I'm having muscle "twitches".  My legs will jump, sometimes my hands, I have even had my entire body jerk like what happens when you are falling asleep sometimes.  Today my lip started twitching, looks like I'm trying to be Elvis.  I started a lower dose today and will take that for five days and then try stopping on day six.
> 
> Sorry about Nick's test, he'll get it next time!



That sounds horrible!  I hope that you get relief soon with the lowered dose.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We booked 9 nights at the Dolphin for next October.  Their teacher discount was just too tempting and even with the best WDW discounts _ever_ offered none of the Epcot resorts would be able to touch what we are paying.  We do have the option of a split stay if something wonderful comes up before then, but I am betting we will just stay put for the entire vacation.  We spanned the first two weekends in October so we can be there for the Swolphin Wine & Dine Classic which is competing very well with Epcot's F&W Festival.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Deb - I am betting Nick will nail it on Monday!!


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
Hope the lower dose relives those symptoms. 

Deb,
Good luck to Nick on Monday.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

The kids schedules are heating up! I need a clone!!!!  

I started thinking about Christmas gifts for the kids.  Obviously they dont play with "toys" anymore & they are all big readers.  I was looking at the Kindle (&maybe the new one Fire).  I dont know alot about these readers, if anyone has a suggestion I would appreciate it).  Maybe I should get Nook?


----------



## babytrees

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> The kids schedules are heating up! I need a clone!!!!
> 
> I started thinking about Christmas gifts for the kids.  Obviously they dont play with "toys" anymore & they are all big readers.  I was looking at the Kindle (&maybe the new one Fire).  I dont know alot about these readers, if anyone has a suggestion I would appreciate it).  Maybe I should get Nook?



Cassidy loves her NookColor....my sister loves her Kindle and Abi wants the newest Sony Ereader(she likes her old one but is jealous of the bigger screens the other two have)


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> The kids schedules are heating up! I need a clone!!!!
> 
> I started thinking about Christmas gifts for the kids.  Obviously they dont play with "toys" anymore & they are all big readers.  I was looking at the Kindle (&maybe the new one Fire).  I dont know alot about these readers, if anyone has a suggestion I would appreciate it).  Maybe I should get Nook?



Matthew has a Kindle that we bought him for Christmas last year.  I know that he really likes it, and I know that he researched and decided on the Kindle vs. the Nook.  I don't know why he thought that the Kindle was the better choice for him, though.  My mother also has the Kindle and really likes it.  Again, I don't know why she chose it.  I guess I'm not a lot of help. 

I am on Cloud 9 right now!    I just found out that both Matthew and Laura are going to meet us at Miles' cross country meet on Saturday.  Matthew will drive back to school, but Laura wants to come home until Sunday (if I don't mind driving her back up).  I so don't mind driving her back up!  All 5 of us will be in the same place again for at least a little while, and I also get my daughter for an extra day!


----------



## my3princes

Hello all.  Chris is feeling slightly better today.  He's able to spread out the time between meds a bit more.  I woke up not feeling well today.  I've had IBS for 4 days and added a cold and nausea into the mix this morning.  I worked about 5 1/2 hours then just gave up.  I came home and took a nap.  I feel a bit better now which is a good thing as I need to take Nick to the home coming bonfire tonight.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

bethbuchall said:


> I am on Cloud 9 right now!    I just found out that both Matthew and Laura are going to meet us at Miles' cross country meet on Saturday.  Matthew will drive back to school, but Laura wants to come home until Sunday (if I don't mind driving her back up).  I so don't mind driving her back up!  All 5 of us will be in the same place again for at least a little while, and I also get my daughter for an extra day!



Great news!! Enjoy!!!


my3princes said:


> Hello all.  Chris is feeling slightly better today.  He's able to spread out the time between meds a bit more.  I woke up not feeling well today.  I've had IBS for 4 days and added a cold and nausea into the mix this morning.  I worked about 5 1/2 hours then just gave up.  I came home and took a nap.  I feel a bit better now which is a good thing as I need to take Nick to the home coming bonfire tonight.


Glad Chris is feeling a little better...take care of yourself too deb!


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth - enjoy time with the kids!

Deb - feel better!


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - So glad Chris is improving. Take care of yourself though! I'm glad you came home and napped. I hope you're feeling better this morning.

Beth - Yeah for some time with your kids! 

Things are about the same here. 35 days until our trip and I'm all jittery excited! Was going to have a yard sale tomorrow, but the weather is looking pretty chilly in the morning. Not a big deal, but I've got some yucky cold and the cough is really painful today so I'm thinking that being out in the cold in the morning might not be for the best. On the other hand, I know my mom would be able to use the extra cash for her trip to Virginia next weekend so I might go ahead anyway. (They're going to Williamsburg and Newport News area for my great-aunt's 80th birthday. So wish I was going!)


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning and happy weekend! 

Deb-how are you and chris?


----------



## Disney Yooper

Terry contacted me yesterday to tell me where we are staying the first two nights for Marathon week-end.  I'm so excited.  I don't want to share her surprise so I'll leave for her to post.  Then we join Stephanie for the last two nights at Beach Club.  The next couple of months are going to be full of lots of fun for me.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good evening, DDA! *

I am writing to you from our oceanfront suite in Virginia Beach.  We were upgraded to a lovely room!!!


----------



## tinker1bell

Disney Yooper said:


> Terry contacted me yesterday to tell me where we are staying the first two nights for Marathon week-end.  I'm so excited.  I don't want to share her surprise so I'll leave for her to post.  Then we join Stephanie for the last two nights at Beach Club.  The next couple of months are going to be full of lots of fun for me.




It is Bob's favorite place Elin, the red roof inn!!!  LOL

The Grand Floridian and I am so very excited.  What a fantastic win


----------



## my3princes

hello.  I can't seem to keep up with my own life let alone anyone else's these days.

Yesterday we spent too many hours at the hospital.  Chris had xrays,a wound check and an OT appt to have brace made.  No surgery, at least not now.  We now have to do daily dressing changes, he has to soak it in hydrogen peroxicide and water, let it air dry then redress it.  It looks nasty, but we're getting by.  Hunter had appointments with the Oncologist, Neurosurgeon, and Neurologist.  They are please with all the post surgery stuff.  He has a year before his next MRI and follow up appointments.  He mentioned to them that his left ear was hurting and no less than 3 doctors looked at his ears.  They noted some redness, but didn't think he had an ear infection.  Apparently his pain got really bad during the night, but he didn't wake me up as he didn't want to add to my stress (that has me in tears as he should no that he is never ever a bother)  Got him in to see another doctor this morning and both ears are infected, severely.  He's on antibiotics now.  Of course about an hour ago the leakage that he was experiencing turned to blood.  Anothe call to the hospital.  It seems that his ear drum has burst, no change in treatment.  I will have him sleep in our room tonight as I want to manage his pain.  Tomorrow is his friend party here so I hope that he feels up to it.

Nick had a rough go of it again last night.  Apparently girls that  he doesn't even know have gotten his number and call him when they are depressed or feeling like hurting themselves.  I've blocked the number and had him unfriend them on facebook.  He is not a therapist and has is own issues to deal with he certainly doesn't need everyone and their friends dumping their issues on him.  

On the bright side Colby seems to be doing okay 

My stress levels are through the roof and I don't have any control over any of it.  

Thanks for letting me vent.

Deb


----------



## Disney Yooper

tinker1bell said:


> It is Bob's favorite place Elin, the red roof inn!!!  LOL
> 
> The Grand Floridian and I am so very excited.  What a fantastic win



And what a fantastic friend I have for sharing it with me.  I am so excited.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> hello.  I can't seem to keep up with my own life let alone anyone else's these days.
> 
> Yesterday we spent too many hours at the hospital.  Chris had xrays,a wound check and an OT appt to have brace made.  No surgery, at least not now.  We now have to do daily dressing changes, he has to soak it in hydrogen peroxicide and water, let it air dry then redress it.  It looks nasty, but we're getting by.  Hunter had appointments with the Oncologist, Neurosurgeon, and Neurologist.  They are please with all the post surgery stuff.  He has a year before his next MRI and follow up appointments.  He mentioned to them that his left ear was hurting and no less than 3 doctors looked at his ears.  They noted some redness, but didn't think he had an ear infection.  Apparently his pain got really bad during the night, but he didn't wake me up as he didn't want to add to my stress (that has me in tears as he should no that he is never ever a bother)  Got him in to see another doctor this morning and both ears are infected, severely.  He's on antibiotics now.  Of course about an hour ago the leakage that he was experiencing turned to blood.  Anothe call to the hospital.  It seems that his ear drum has burst, no change in treatment.  I will have him sleep in our room tonight as I want to manage his pain.  Tomorrow is his friend party here so I hope that he feels up to it.
> 
> Nick had a rough go of it again last night.  Apparently girls that  he doesn't even know have gotten his number and call him when they are depressed or feeling like hurting themselves.  I've blocked the number and had him unfriend them on facebook.  He is not a therapist and has is own issues to deal with he certainly doesn't need everyone and their friends dumping their issues on him.
> 
> On the bright side Colby seems to be doing okay
> 
> My stress levels are through the roof and I don't have any control over any of it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Deb



Deb, if you ever want to talk, I'm here - just call.  I'm so sorry that things are so stressful right now.  You sure seem to have more than your fair share.  You have lots of people on here that care about you and your family.  Venting is just one piece of everyone's sharing in our little slice of the internet.  We are here for you.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> hello.  I can't seem to keep up with my own life let alone anyone else's these days.
> 
> Yesterday we spent too many hours at the hospital.  Chris had xrays,a wound check and an OT appt to have brace made.  No surgery, at least not now.  We now have to do daily dressing changes, he has to soak it in hydrogen peroxicide and water, let it air dry then redress it.  It looks nasty, but we're getting by.  Hunter had appointments with the Oncologist, Neurosurgeon, and Neurologist.  They are please with all the post surgery stuff.  He has a year before his next MRI and follow up appointments.  He mentioned to them that his left ear was hurting and no less than 3 doctors looked at his ears.  They noted some redness, but didn't think he had an ear infection.  Apparently his pain got really bad during the night, but he didn't wake me up as he didn't want to add to my stress (that has me in tears as he should no that he is never ever a bother)  Got him in to see another doctor this morning and both ears are infected, severely.  He's on antibiotics now.  Of course about an hour ago the leakage that he was experiencing turned to blood.  Anothe call to the hospital.  It seems that his ear drum has burst, no change in treatment.  I will have him sleep in our room tonight as I want to manage his pain.  Tomorrow is his friend party here so I hope that he feels up to it.
> 
> Nick had a rough go of it again last night.  Apparently girls that  he doesn't even know have gotten his number and call him when they are depressed or feeling like hurting themselves.  I've blocked the number and had him unfriend them on facebook.  He is not a therapist and has is own issues to deal with he certainly doesn't need everyone and their friends dumping their issues on him.
> 
> On the bright side Colby seems to be doing okay
> 
> My stress levels are through the roof and I don't have any control over any of it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Deb



all I an say is wow and send virtual hugs.  Glad Chris's hand is starting to look better at least no surgery for now.  Poor Hunter hope he feels better fast.  such a sweet kid for caring about mom.  Has Nick met with the therapist yet?  Yay for Colby doing good.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> *It is Bob's favorite place Elin, the red roof inn!!!  LOL*
> 
> The Grand Floridian and I am so very excited.  What a fantastic win





Disney Yooper said:


> And what a fantastic friend I have for sharing it with me.  I am so excited.



  Bob laughed when I told him that is where you all are staying!  How wonderful for being able to stay at two terrific places for the marathon weekend!!!!!   You all will have so much fun.


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - I am so sorry.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

This is what we saw when I opened the draperies this morning:






ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb -  sending you good thoughts, things will get better


Vicki, Terry, and Steffy - sounds like a great trip, Richie and I will be at OKW

Great view Elin


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  We all survived the night   I'm taking small victories these days.

Need to get a few things done before Hunter's friends arrive for his birthday party.

The pedicatric nurse called this morning to check on Hunter.  We need to keep an eye out for fever or worsening pain.  Hmm wouldn't that have been nice to mention I don't know maybe when we were there yesterday?


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - Glad you made it through the night!  Sometimes small victories are the biggest help. Hope Hunter was able to enjoy his party today and continues to feel better. Our thoughts, prayers and love are with you always so lean here anytime and every time!

Elin - Looks lovely! I hope you're having an awesome and relaxing time.



The girls and I spent yesterday afternoon at the zoo and had a marvelous time. The weather was gorgeous and we got to see so many playful animals, including our zoo's 7mo rhino and 3mo elephant. Deva loved it too! So nice this time since the last time she was a little afraid of those that were even halfway close to us.

Today we all went to the pumpkin patch - Mom, dad, all girls and all kids. The kids all had a good time. Unfortunately the dust and hay everywhere aggravated my cold and cough so much lack of voice is not improving at all.


----------



## my3princes

We survived Hunter's parties today.  It actually went well other then him just not feeling well.  of course the sink broke tonight so that was another thing to deal with. 

Tomorrow is a new day, a new week, a new outlook


----------



## Glynis

Deb - Words can't begin to express what I'm feeling for you, right now!  I'm so sorry that all this is happening to you all at once.  I'm relieved that Chris's hand is going to be ok, but what a scary thing to have happen.  I'm glad that you feel that Nick's therapist will be helpful, and I think you did the right thing in blocking the number and de-friending the girls who want him to be their therapist.  A quick message to their parents might be in order, so they can watch for depression in their girls.  Hunter's recovery amazes me!  I'm sorry about the ear infections, though.  My kids have such high pain thresholds, that they never tell me they hurt until the  drums have burst.  I wish that there was something I could do about your anxiety.  The best thing I can say is it's time to throw the diet out the window and enjoy some comfort food!  Ice cream, chocolate, gooey, cheesy food, etc.  Whatever will make you feel better.

Bernadette - Stay on top of that teacher!!!!  Hold her accountable by printing out her statement, and taking that to the team meeting.  Let her explain why what she has printed for parents to see is not happening in her classroom.  It angers me when teachers go out of their way to fail students.  I taught with a woman who purposely wrote her final exam on Julius Caesar with questions so convoluted that only a college professor could understand them.  When she asked me what I thought, I told her that no high school junior would be able to answer those questions, and her response was, "good.  I'll fail them all!"  She was so happy about that!

Lindsey - It's nice to see you posting.  How are things going?  How's Austin?  I bet he's grown so much!

Anne Marie - Good luck with the puppy.  Sometimes you just have to realize that the abuse was too extensive to overcome.  Your kids have to come first.  So, if the dog is biting, and training isn't working, then it's time to give her back to the shelter.

Things here are just fine.  Yesterday was 3 years from my mom's passing.  We decided to honor her by having a family fun day, and I think she would have been pleased!  It sure made me less blue to see my kids enjoying themselves.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-so sorry for all you're going through!  Glad to hear Chris doesn't need surgery.  Hope Hunter continues to improve!  Sorry he wasn't 100% for his birthday.  Still thinking of Nick too.

Vicki/Terry-I'm sure you'll love the GF!  Sounds like quite a few of us will be there for marathon weekend.  I'll be at Pop 1/4 to 1/9.

Debbie-Hope you're feeling better for your trip!  I don't what we'll be doing what days.  I'll be at BWI 11/10 to 11/15-would love to see you.

Glynis-what a nice way to honor your Mom.

Anne Marie-Good luck with Minnie!  My SIL gets her dog I think the weekend after next.  I think the dog has been in a foster home from birth so I hope she's OK.  

The meething with Lizzy's teachers is this Wednesday-I thought it was last week but it is this week.  I am reluctant to push this woman too much as I'm sure she'll just take it out more on Lizzy.  Other Mom's have told me if you go in nice her behavior towards the kids improves.  I think we'll try that way first.  Lizzy will have her not matter what so I don't want to make her mad.  Then Joe & Emma will likely have her too as she's too young to retire.

I was hoping Lizzy's glasses would be in by now.  We ordered them the same day and mine came in Thursday.  Hopefully hers will come soon.

Work still stinks!  Last week they let 2 more people go.  One was there 15 years.  She's in her mid 50s and has MS.  She will find it very difficult to find a new job.  This wasn't a layoff.  They will hire someone new.  There is a new VP in that department and she wants her own people.  It is just so very sad what is going on. 

Budget review with the president is Tuesday.  Still SO much to do before the board of directors meeting on 11/11.  I'll be mroe than ready for my trip-just not sure when I'm going to pack.  And who told the kids they could grow so much?  I was sure Emma's vet costume from last year would still fit but the pants are way too short and I thought I made them a bit too big last year.


----------



## MrsHeg

Bernadette - I would love to see you again, we'll be there the 5th through the 12th.  We have ADR's and I'm planning on going to the Christmas party one night, our daughter is sending us on a Wishes cruise, other than that we have no set plans.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> This is what we saw when I opened the draperies this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 Gorgeous!


Deb-I am so sorry for everything you are going through..you have my number, if you ever need to vent, feel free to call me...hang in there my friend


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the well wishes.  I wish I could say that everything has turned around, but I'm hoping that we've made a few small steps in that direction.
Nick got his driver's license today.  He got 100%.  I'm so proud of him.  Of course that brings a new level of stress, but I'm sure that will ease up over time.  He'll be driving himself to school in the morning from now on.  He drove home today then drove back to pick up Chris at work.  I'll admit that my stomach was in knots, but everything was fine.  I spent a couple of hours trying to figure out how to install family locator on Nick and my phones, but it was fruitless.  Apparently it does not work with the original Droid, yet no where on the website did it say that.  It did say that it couldn't be the locatee phone, but could be the locator phone.  I've been very unimpressed with the Droid.  Far too many issues over the last year and a half.

Hunter is still having ear pain.  I was lucky enough to get him an appointment with ENT tomorrow so maybe we'll get some questions answered then.  Chris is in a bit less pain each day.  he worked today and was all proud of himself to come home with no dirt on his bandages 

Colby cried himself to sleep last night as apparently he hates school now   I'm hoping he just wanted some extra attention as things seem better today.


----------



## ReAnSt

Sending prayers and pixie dust to all of you.  I hope you are all doing well and if not I hope things improve quickly.  

My life has been pretty crazy.

Today would have been my Grandpa's 91st birthday.

My Uncle was supposed to have a hip replacement in early November, his surgeon ended up having emergency surgery and so his surgery needed to be rescheduled until January.  My Uncle is in constant pain so we are hoping that he can find another surgeon who will do it earlier.  

My cousin's husband from Ecuador tried to get a Visa to come to the United States in December but his application was denied.  He was also denied a Visa prior to when they got married.  We are all hoping the third time is the charm.  I hope to visit Ecuador sometime soon.  

My Mom is having a colonoscopy on Friday.

My job is super stressful. They got rid of some people at the beginning of the month and are changing and reorganizing things.  Well the changing never ends.  I now have 4 new units in addition to the others I was serving.  Plus I have some reoccurring issues with some volunteers that don't seem to go away.

I am struggling with training for the half as I either have meetings, or it is basically dark when I leave in the morning for work and dark by the time I get home.  I need to work on planning that trip, but need my time off approved.  I also need my time off approved for early December.  I have time I need to use before the end of the year or I lose it.

I wish I could kidnap all of you and we could run away to the beach or a cruise or something.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Becky... I'm with you.  We ought to get ourselves to a tropical island somewhere!


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!  I'm with Becky and Elin!  I need a tropical location quickly!!!  It's only going to warm up to 48 degrees today, and our furnace is out!  We should be getting a new one, but not until Friday.  So, the kids and I are COLD!!!  I've got a fire going in our new stove, but it doesn't heat up every room.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Glynis,
Hope Friday comes fast for you! 

Not too much  to report here.  The kids are doing well in school, however my son is not loving "group" projects.  He was put on a team where the other kids let him do the work & they took the credit.  Not fun!  Sophie is home with a 102 fever so she is missing a class trip today & was in tears this morning because of it.  Our doggie is coming along better. She is God's way of teaching me to be patient.   She LOVES the kids & we have somewhat got the snipping under control.


----------



## bear74

AnneMarie I hope Sophi gets well fast and no one else gets it.


----------



## bear74

Glynis stay warm,


----------



## bear74

I got Mickey mail today.


----------



## tmfranlk

bear74 said:


> I got Mickey mail today.



I got my second one the other day (ASMo half)! Now just need the final pieces and we're good to go!

Anne Marie - Hope Sophie's feeling better soon.

Deb - How's Hunter tonight?

Becky - I'm sorry that things are tough right now. Prayers for your family. Hope you can get your vacations scheduled soon as well!

Glynis - Hope you can stay warm until Friday!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It is raining. Again.  _(But at least it is not snow!)_


----------



## mommykds

bear74 said:


> AnneMarie I hope Sophi gets well fast and no one else gets it.



Thank you!  She's still home today.


----------



## mommykds

bear74 said:


> I got Mickey mail today.



Cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommykds

tmfranlk said:


> I got my second one the other day (ASMo half)! Now just need the final pieces and we're good to go!
> 
> Anne Marie - Hope Sophie's feeling better soon.




Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tia!  So far the other 2 are well.  Just don't want anyone sick on Halloween.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning! 

I decided this morning that I've found the highlight to this nasty cold I've had for over a week now...If the cough may linger as much as three weeks, that means it will clear up just in time for our trip! Lol!

I've been trying to check around for things that are new/different since out last trip. Anyone know, if we're doing MVMCP and want to see Rapunzel and Tiana should we try our first MK day or just wait and try at the party so we can get Naveen and Flint Ryder too? Are phineas and Ferb a big line too? Any other "recent changes" advice?


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Glad you're feeling a little better Tia

Glad to hear Hunter is doing a little better to Deb

We have two assistant Manager's out at work and I've become the "go to" person, I can't wait for Disney . . . .


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We have two assistant Manager's out at work and I've become the "go to" person, I can't wait for Disney . . . .



I bet you could tell us how many hours, Debbie!  Hope the week or so passes VERY quickly!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Our weather forecast calls for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 tomorrow.    I had on shorts and flip flops on Wednesday and the AC was on at work yesterday!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,

Snow already???????


----------



## bear74

their was I think 16 inches if snow in Amarillo Texas wed night.


----------



## bear74

got the suit cases out of the attic.  Got the 12 month clothes down I have 2 long sleeve plain onseis and 3 short sleeve plain onseis that I can put designs on if I want and have time.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, all!  Well, still no furnace.  Now they're telling me they'll come on Monday to install it.  We'll see.  I'm not holding my breath!  It's been so cold the last few days!  Luckily, we got the wood burning stove installed, and I've been running that until about 11:00 in the morning.  Brrr!

Anne Marie - I'm so sorry that Sophie is still sick!  Hopefully, she'll feel up to partying on Monday!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Our weather forecast calls for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow.    I had on shorts and flip flops on Wednesday and the AC was on at work yesterday!



UGH snow! How much are you forecasted to get? Ours is saying coating-2 inches so not bad..but some people are buying a ton of food anyway. My parents are supposed to be flying home from their cruise tomorrow sso I hope they get in. Other than that, it just shouldnt snow in October!


----------



## mommykds

Glynis said:


> Anne Marie - I'm so sorry that Sophie is still sick!  Hopefully, she'll feel up to partying on Monday!


Thanks!  Hope "Monday" really means Monday.  Glad you have the wood burning stove.


----------



## PNO4TE

If we actually get any measurable snow it will be only the third time in weather record-keeping history that we have had snow in October!  I am hoping they are wrong, but it is only 39 degrees out there. 

Glynis - I hope you get heat on MONDAY!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Vicki - You have been on my mind the past two days!  I followed a vehicle yesterday that said YOOPER GRL and I knew what it meant!  

And then last night Kristin told me about a youtube video I needed to watch.  She sent me the link and I am sharing it with all of you.  Apparently Newsweek magazine named Grand Rapids a "dying" city so the residents of that beautiful town put together this video response.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPjjZCO67WI

Made me laugh and cry!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> Vicki - You have been on my mind the past two days!  I followed a vehicle yesterday that said YOOPER GRL and I knew what it meant!
> 
> And then last night Kristin told me about a youtube video I needed to watch.  She sent me the link and I am sharing it with all of you.  Apparently Newsweek magazine named Grand Rapids a "dying" city so the residents of that beautiful town put together this video response.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPjjZCO67WI
> 
> Made me laugh and cry!



It is nice to know someone was thinking of me.  So cool that you know what a Yooper is.  

I've seen that video before.  It is really cool.  I also laughed and cried because of the video as well as for the reason it was made.  Grand Rapids is nothing like what it used to be 25 years ago when we lived in Holland, MI.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, had a wonderful day with the grandkids yesterday.  First the football game, then we spent the afternoon carving pumpkins.  Today is designated house cleaning, laundry and packing.

Hope everyone faired well in the storm.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

We got by with only a cold, cold rain yesterday.  I am stunned by the ferocity of this storm.  I hope everyone north of us are OK and have power.  Terry, Stephanie and Becky got hit pretty hard, but I don't know how bad it is for Jen.  Hope they check in!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning-
We got some snow/ice but it wasnt too bad. The driving was not fun but definitely could have been worse...still dont like the fact that its October and we got snow! I put a picture on my facebook of it--it was my nephew's first time in the snow.

Its a big footbal day here today! Its the Cowboys/Eagles game so since im surrounded by eagles fans, this is huge here. Im going to be out running errands early then im going to watch the game..woohoo

I dont know if i told you guys or not, but my brother is coming to visit this week! I am SO excited!


----------



## tinker1bell

It snowed all day and we ended up with about 8 inches I think.  It was up to my car but today the sun was out and much of it melted pretty quick.  We have had snow before Halloween only two other times!!!


----------



## mommykds

Happy Halloween!






No snow here but it was pitch black & freezing when the kids went to the bus.  Not ready for the cold yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE




----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  I'm glad to hear that Terry, and Stephanie are ok.  That was a wicked storm!  

Hope everyone's Halloween was fun!  We had a great day!  It was so sunny and warm, the kids only needed light jackets underneath their costumes.  They got to trick or treat to their heart's content.

Monday's furnace replacement, turned into Tuesday's furnace replacement, but I'm happy to report that it's in, and working beautifully!  The great thing is, it was installed and running before our winter storm last night!  Hooray!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Glad you have a working furnace, Glynis!!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Hi, DDA!  Just wanted to wish everyone a good day! 

Glad you're able to stay warm, Glynis!  I must admit, all this talk of winter storms already this year is just crazy to us.  It will be near 80 degrees today in the Dallas area!  But, we're supposed to cool down for tomorrow.  I love fall/winter temps, but after this summer, I'm just thrilled it's not 110+ degrees.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We are to have a glorious autumn day here!   Enjoy your Thursday!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Afternoon!  

Time to do a little laundry and finish packing, we both work a few hours in the morning, then we'll load up the car and head to Tallahassee.

Can't wait to see Mickey again!


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> Time to do a little laundry and finish packing, we both work a few hours in the morning, then we'll load up the car and head to Tallahassee.
> 
> Can't wait to see Mickey again!



Have a wonderful trip, Debbie.  You deserve this one!!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks Elin!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Bob had a wonderful check-up with our PCP on Wednesday. He has gained weight and strength and his blood work all came back in good shape.  He surprised us all by getting himself up and down from the exam table with ease!! 

The follow-up with the eye doctor was not as good, unfortunately. The scar on his cornea (from an abrasion gotten sometime during his hospitalizations) is healed as much as it can and the vision in that eye is only 20/70.  He has a cataract on that eye so we have opted for cataract surgery within the next two months in the hopes that it will increase his visual acuity a bit.  The only other option would be for a corneal transplant and that is just not something that appeals to us at all right now.  No pixie dust needed here as it is much more required other places!  To quote another very good Disney friend:  "It is all good!"


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - So happy for you all! I hope the cataract surgery helps, but WOW have you all corn a long way. I'm just so happy at your blessings the second half of the year. 

Debbie - have a spectacular trip!!!  I'm sure it will be great. 

Glynis - yay for heat! I'm glad they beat the storm. 

Deb - hope things are improving for you all. Our prayers and thought flow your way daily. 

Lindsay - good to have you pop in!

We've got cold rainy weather hanging out the last half of the week. Not near as nice as the gorgeous first half but ah well. We'll take it. I've tarted watching the Florida weather and am thinking that it would be perfectly okay with me if it just keeps right where it is for our trip. Not too shabby. 

Terra and I have picked out some shirt designs and are looking forward to a crafty weekend. We're going to tie dye, iron on, bleach and spray paint. Should be a great mess. Okay, hopefully not really that, but fun a the same!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Another lovely fall day here in Virginia.  Enjoy yourselves this weekend... it is extra long!


----------



## tmfranlk

So yesterday Terra started talking about wanting to try Tower of Terror and maybe Big Thunder Mountain! Yay! Can't wait to see if we can work out to give them a try with Jennifer and her family. Woohoo!!! Come on Terra, you can do it!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! My brother came up from SC for the weekend so i have spent the last couple days with him, its so nice having him home! Hes out with the guys tonight so im relaxing and catching up on sleep. Tomorrow is football day (shocking, i know!)


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> So yesterday Terra started talking about wanting to try Tower of Terror and maybe Big Thunder Mountain! Yay! Can't wait to see if we can work out to give them a try with Jennifer and her family. Woohoo!!! Come on Terra, you can do it!



Olivia cant wait to see Terra and ride Big thunder mountain with her.  Not sure about TOT we will see.  Jeff will ride it with you.  Maybe Virginia as she is tall enough now.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Chuck & I are excited.  For our December trip, we gave up the Treehouse Villas and our reservations were at Saratoga Springs.  I've been a little on the down side that we weren't trying something new.  Don't get me wrong.  Saratoga is nice and we enjoy our time there but after having planned for Treehouse Villas for so long, it just isn't the same.  We have a 1-bedroom for a couple of nights, then a 2-bedroom and then we had a studio for the last two nights.  The reason I'm excited is that I called to see if there was anywhere else that had a studio for the two nights and we got a lake view at BLT.  Therefore, we get to try something new during this coming trip.  I'm looking forward to it.  

Both Chuck & I are struggling because we didn't take our trip in March.  We both really need this vacation - 30 more days.  One week of that he'll be spending with me in Lansing for my birthday.  I didn't want to spend my 50th on my own.  The girls will celebrate with me the Sunday before my birthday.  There are three holiday days in that time as well - Veterans Day and 2 for Thanksgiving.  It will get here very quickly.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Bob had a wonderful check-up with our PCP on Wednesday. He has gained weight and strength and his blood work all came back in good shape.  He surprised us all by getting himself up and down from the exam table with ease!!
> 
> The follow-up with the eye doctor was not as good, unfortunately. The scar on his cornea (from an abrasion gotten sometime during his hospitalizations) is healed as much as it can and the vision in that eye is only 20/70.  He has a cataract on that eye so we have opted for cataract surgery within the next two months in the hopes that it will increase his visual acuity a bit.  The only other option would be for a corneal transplant and that is just not something that appeals to us at all right now.  No pixie dust needed here as it is much more required other places!  To quote another very good Disney friend:  "It is all good!"


What great news overall!  Hope the cataract surgery does the trick!



tmfranlk said:


> Terra and I have picked out some shirt designs and are looking forward to a crafty weekend. We're going to tie dye, iron on, bleach and spray paint. Should be a great mess. Okay, hopefully not really that, but fun a the same!


How did your shirts come out?  Emma will tolerate BTMRR and Space Mnt.  She did Everest at least once-maybe twice-she doesn't like drops so she won't go near Splash or ToT.  She LOVES Sum of All Thrills!  It is really pretty tame if you design a tame ride.



bear74 said:


> Olivia cant wait to see Terra and ride Big thunder mountain with her.  Not sure about TOT we will see.  Jeff will ride it with you.  Maybe Virginia as she is tall enough now.


WOW!  Can't believe Virginia is tall enough.  Seems like just a short while ago you were pregnant with her.



Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck & I are excited.  For our December trip, we gave up the Treehouse Villas and our reservations were at Saratoga Springs.  I've been a little on the down side that we weren't trying something new.  Don't get me wrong.  Saratoga is nice and we enjoy our time there but after having planned for Treehouse Villas for so long, it just isn't the same.  We have a 1-bedroom for a couple of nights, then a 2-bedroom and then we had a studio for the last two nights.  The reason I'm excited is that I called to see if there was anywhere else that had a studio for the two nights and we got a lake view at BLT.  Therefore, we get to try something new during this coming trip.  I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Both Chuck & I are struggling because we didn't take our trip in March.  We both really need this vacation - 30 more days.  One week of that he'll be spending with me in Lansing for my birthday.  I didn't want to spend my 50th on my own.  The girls will celebrate with me the Sunday before my birthday.  There are three holiday days in that time as well - Veterans Day and 2 for Thanksgiving.  It will get here very quickly.


How cool that you get to try BLT!  You'll be able to go to the lounge too right?  I'm sure your trip will be here before you know it!  So great that Chuck can join you for your bday.  I have to say 50 was tough for me.  No other bday has ever bothered me.  I'm sure all the turmoil at work had a lot to do with my attitude toward 50.


Work is still insane.  They fired someone else last week.  Can't remember if I had time to post that they let 2 folks go 2 weeks ago.  It isn't a cost savings thing it is a "culture changing" thing. The new HR VP gave a talk last week and ended with this "motivational" clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyICr0JcCsI&feature=related

Maybe this would have been OK a year ago but after the year we've had and we all feel like we're ready to boil over already I have to say I found this very insulting.  

Can't wait to escape reality for a few days! 

Gotta go work on laundry so I can pack.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Vicki - How exciting to try BLT!  No wonder you all are ready to go now!!

Bernadette - I bet you are so ready to get away.  I am sorry there is still so much turmoil at your workplace.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi DDA friends,

As you know I am doing the 5K on Friday, January 6, 2012 on behalf of the Deb Wills Avon Walk for Breast Cancer.  Stephanie is doing it too.

I know that right now times are hard for some of us but if you can help out that would be great.  I have been telling my family that they can donate what dollar amount they would have spent for me for Christmas.  

If you want to write a check, it should be made out to Avon Walk for Breast Cancer.  Since Deb Wills is in the middle of a move, you can mail it to me.   Terry Hartman,  1371 Rock Circle Drive,  Columbia, Pa   17512

my email is   tdahlem@comcast.net 


Thanks to everyone!!


http://allears.net/pluto/HowToMakeOnlineDonations.pdf


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

new email address, Terry??


----------



## tinker1bell

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> new email address, Terry??



I still have the other one but this is the one I used to register for the walk.  In fact I use this one for contests and things like that.  The other one is acting wonky right now.


----------



## Disney Yooper

lovesdumbo said:


> How cool that you get to try BLT!  You'll be able to go to the lounge too right?  I'm sure your trip will be here before you know it!  So great that Chuck can join you for your bday.  I have to say 50 was tough for me.  No other bday has ever bothered me.  I'm sure all the turmoil at work had a lot to do with my attitude toward 50.
> 
> 
> Work is still insane.  They fired someone else last week.  Can't remember if I had time to post that they let 2 folks go 2 weeks ago.  It isn't a cost savings thing it is a "culture changing" thing. The new HR VP gave a talk last week and ended with this "motivational" clip:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyICr0JcCsI&feature=related
> 
> Maybe this would have been OK a year ago but after the year we've had and we all feel like we're ready to boil over already I have to say I found this very insulting.
> 
> Can't wait to escape reality for a few days!
> 
> Gotta go work on laundry so I can pack.



We will definitely head to the lounge but we have been up there when we did a DVC tour.  

So far I've been fine with the whole 50th birthday.  The only birthday that has ever been a problem for me so far is 20.  It was the whole "I'm not a teenager anymore" that threw me on that one.  I am doing the marathon after my 50th as something to keep me occupied and remind me that it is just a number.

We are also getting the "motivational" speeches at work.  The latest for us is the book "Good to Great".  It is really hard when we are doing more & more with less and less people.  You can only innovate so much without getting burned out.  Then they make it sound like we haven't made any progress after all the changes that we have lived through.  I share your pain.  However, with the economy, they can afford to do it because there are many more out there that would be willing to do the job the way "they" want it done.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA! 

Not too much is new around here.  I've been reading along, but I don't really haven anything to add.


----------



## Glynis

Morning, everyone!  Not much new going on here.  We're just living, day to day, and trying to get stuff done.

Did I mention that my dad is coming to stay with us for Thanksgiving?  I'm thrilled, because it gets me out of going to my MIL's house for dinner!!!  I'll send Alan and the kids over for dessert after we have our own dinner here, and then dad and I will head out shopping, or to a movie... we haven't decided.  Anyway, I love that my dad is coming, but it means I have to deep clean my house.  Dad believes that every house should be magazine perfect, and my house actually LOOKS like 7 people live here on a daily basis.  So, I'm spending most of my time moving from room to room, cleaning like a maniac!

We're bribing the kids to help out, with tickets to Disney on Ice on Saturday night.  I hope it works enough to get them to clean their rooms!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Going to get some Christmas shopping done.  I was looking at Kindles for the kids as they read alot.  If we get those the rest will be filler gifts & giftcards.

I am also pricing out (using our Marriott points) a trip to WDW in April.  If we drive & use the points (& having AP's) the trip will be technically free except for food.  Hoping my hubby can get the time off.  
However I don't know if staying off site during such a busy time is a good idea.  Hmmmmmmm......


Happy Thursday!


----------



## bear74

So I am thinking of getting a Kindle or Nook for Christmas.  Do any of you have one which one do you have what do you like most and least?


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> So I am thinking of getting a Kindle or Nook for Christmas.  Do any of you have one which one do you have what do you like most and least?



We have a Kobo which came from Borders.  Bob liked it just fine, and we can still use it, but we are looking into the new Kindle Fire that comes out next week.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## bethbuchall

bear74 said:


> So I am thinking of getting a Kindle or Nook for Christmas.  Do any of you have one which one do you have what do you like most and least?



I'm not going to be particularly helpful...  Both Matthew and my mother researched the Nook and the Kindle last year (independently) and both chose the Kindle.  Unfortunately, I don't know the reasons for their choices.  Both are very happy with the Kindle, though.


----------



## mommykds

I am going to get Kindles for my kids for Christmas.  The new one looks good & they have alot more content to choose from than the Nook.  My 3 read alot & I thought they would have more books to choose from with the Kindle.  The Kindle also has games & magazines/newspapers.  (not sure if Nook does too)  Sorry I can't be more help, I also chose the Kindle since it was cheaper than the Nook.


----------



## mommykds

Morning!

Kiddies are home... I am going to need more coffee.


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> I'm not going to be particularly helpful...  Both Matthew and my mother researched the Nook and the Kindle last year (independently) and both chose the Kindle.  Unfortunately, I don't know the reasons for their choices.  Both are very happy with the Kindle, though.



I am still looking into the differences between the newest Nook ($239) and the soon-to-be-released Kindle Fire ($199).  Since Amazon is keeping info about their newest eBook entry pretty close to the chest, it is a little hard to do.  However, at $50 more, the Barnes & Noble reader has twice as much RAM and storage space as well as the ability to use a microSD card for even more books, ect.  Unless Amazon shows me something major, I might spring for that extra $50 to get a reader that will let me do more things considerably faster.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA! Got up at 6 because I was supposed to be taking Mom to work and then didn't need too, but guess who's wide awake. I had figured Deva would be up quickly anyway since she was asleep by 7:30, but she's still out cold. Ah well, guess I'll finish working on my travel journal.

Okay, so I forgot to finish typing that message earlier. Hadn't had my coffee yet. lol

Thanks for all of the eReader discussion. Apparently it's timely as Chris just asked me last night if I had an opinion on which one he should get for Kristi for birthday/Christmas. I'm actually considering one now too since our library now offers checkouts for eReaders. That was always my number one reason for not getting one - I don't buy many books, only check out from the library.

Okay, I think I'm going to try to get some of my transfers ready to print before it's time to take Rachel to work.

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> I am still looking into the differences between the newest Nook ($239) and the soon-to-be-released Kindle Fire ($199).  Since Amazon is keeping info about their newest eBook entry pretty close to the chest, it is a little hard to do.  However, at $50 more, the Barnes & Noble reader has twice as much RAM and storage space as well as the ability to use a microSD card for even more books, ect.  Unless Amazon shows me something major, I might spring for that extra $50 to get a reader that will let me do more things considerably faster.



thats what I am thinking as well.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning ! i am enjoying my 4 day weekend..ive been running errands and going to dr's appointments, but today is relaxing a bit and watching movies! I found out I may be going to Washington DC next weekend for the dallas/redskins game so Im so excited!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! * 

I's beginning to look a lot like Christmas in our small city.  This weekend is the 20th annual Holiday Open house and it marks the 20th anniversary of my first day on the job!  I taught in public schools for 10 years before "retiring" to follow Bob as he made the corporate climb.  When we moved back here I wanted to go back to work and found this dream job.  The 10 years in public schools seems like an eternity, but the 20 years at my school feels like it was just yesterday!  We will have about 125 of our students playing solos and duets outside our studio and this year all the staff is also going to play!  It is a very festive time (even though we continue to celebrate fall still... no Christmas decorations up at our school yet!).  I look forward to this looooong weekend every year!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning! im up and getting my errands and work done...football is at 1 today! 

Enjoy it Elin!!


----------



## yellowfish78

I'm an Amazon girl Elin.  I like their Cloud option to store all my books and then can use the rest for the Android market, and given I already have a Kindle with probably $300 worth of books on it, it's hard to go to the Nook.  I'd prefer the iPad though...
But the Fire comes out tomorrow and I'm sure we'll hear more about it then.   


Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## mommykds

Nice ticker Chanon!!!!


----------



## Glynis

bear74 said:


> So I am thinking of getting a Kindle or Nook for Christmas.  Do any of you have one which one do you have what do you like most and least?



I have the Nook Color, and while I like it, I think I would have preferred the Kindle.  My Nook Color is a bit heavy, and gets hard to hold after a while.  We chose it because of the ability to check out ebooks from our library... but if we'd waited until this year I could have gotten a Kindle, as they now can check out books.  I do like the color for the option of seeing my magazines in full color, but that's really the biggest benefit that I can see.

We are planning on getting Katie a Kindle for Christmas.  Our reasons are that it will be cheaper than a Nook, there's a larger selection of free books for the Kindle, and the Kindle is the only ereader allowed at her school.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  I'm sorry I haven't been around much.  I've been trying to get my house ready for my dad to come, next week.  So many projects need to be completed!!!  We did manage to whittle down the list a bit over the weekend, and even took the kids to see Disney on Ice on Saturday night.  I probably won't be around much this week, either.  It seems like life is just getting busier and busier.  Katie is in the school play, Jacob has Scouts, Leslie has a Reflections awards ceremony this week, and I have an Arrow of Light ceremony to plan for 2 of my Webelos.  I don't know what's going to happen, and what's not, so it will be interesting... to say the least!


----------



## yellowfish78

mommykds said:


> Nice ticker Chanon!!!!


Thanks!  I may have another one soon too...


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I did two updates this morning from well trusted sites (adobe flash and music notes dot com) and got the blue screen of death!   Did a diagnostic and everything seems to be OK, but I did *not* need to have to take the time to do that today! 

My phone did an automatic update last night too.  I hope it doesn't crash!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Totally understand Elin! Phil's computer have a driver error and started pixelating things in the middle of the night before last (he was working on it at the time). A reboot almost didn't being the system back up and then did it a few more times. He Sony half the night and most of yesterday running every scan possible with no concrete results. For whatever reason it starred working right again and has run fine since (knock on wood!).


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Totally understand Elin! Phil's computer have a driver error and started pixelating things in the middle of the night before last (he was working on it at the time). A reboot almost didn't being the system back up and then did it a few more times. He Sony half the night and most of yesterday running every scan possible with no concrete results. For whatever reason it starred working right again and has run fine since (knock on wood!).



It happened again this morning.   So I uninstalled the Adobe Flash update and the music notes dot com update and we will see if it happens again.  The only good thing out of all of this is that I never buy additional warranties, but when I bought this desktop it was replacing one that died when we had a surge in a line.  The protection I got covered that so for $99 I have warranty coverage until next May.  If it continues to happen they will be out here to fix or replace this baby in a heartbeat!

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Glynis

Wow!  Elin, it sounds like things with your computer are wonky, right now!  Hope you get it fixed!  I wouldn't know what to do, at all!!!

Super busy day here!  Have a lunch meeting with my SIL and her kids (yay!), then have to drive 45 minutes in the other direction to get to the library, gotta make a trip to the store for some essentials for everyday, plus the Thanksgiving meal, then it's back home for some cleaning.  On top of all that, Katie is complaining about her stomach hurting.  She's been coughing a lot lately, too, so she'll most likely be staying home, today.  On the up side... if she stays home, I can leave Timothy with her (as long as there's no fever), and run my errands in peace!  If that happens, I'll add in shopping for his birthday, as well as my other errands.


----------



## mommykds

Did I mention this dog is killing me?


----------



## tmfranlk

Single digits! 9 days to go! (Almost 8 since it took me so long to post tonight.  )

Glynis - Hope Katie's feeling okay. Sounds like a crazy day for you.

Anne Marie - You'll make it! I'm thinking puppy is not really for me when it comes time for a dog around here. We'll see I guess.

Elin - Hope you're computer is behaving now. Glad there's a warranty at least. Still now new problems here so that's good. I need to be buying new tires and a wheel hub soon so a computer is not in the budget for awhile.

After much drama, it looks like we've finally got Thanksgiving plans set and will be going to Erin's MIL's house for dinner. I'm liking it because a) less work for me to cook, b) much less work for me in getting ready, and c) much shorter day so I can finish getting ready for our trip. Now for it to all go smoothly so that Terra can get her way and not have me insisting on going to CA for Christmas so I can escape the holiday issues/drama around here. 

Otherwise, just the basics here. Finishing up our trip stuff, updating my entertainment schedules tonight and snack lists tonight, finishing our shirts this weekend, packing, etc. I think we're going to try and put up the Christmas tree this weekend as well since it would be probably somewhere between Dec 5 and 10 before it got up if we waited.


----------



## mommykds

Tia,

Yay for 9 more days!!!!! Single digit dance!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

 for single digit dancing, Tia!  FINALLY!

 for dealing with puppies, Anne Marie!


----------



## mommykds

Thanks!  She has major separation anxiety.  

When I get some time I am hopefully booking Easter at WDW!!!  So excited!  The kids dont know so maybe that will be our Christmas gift to them.

Would it be a bad move to book at the All Stars during Easter?  Is that crazy?  I am nervous about the teen/cheer groups.  Unless there is a great AP deal deluxe is out.  The only mod would be POR & we stayed there in the summer so I would like to stay somewhere else.


----------



## mommykds

$365 per night for the family suite....hmmmmmm....maybe not!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

mommykds said:


> $365 per night for the family suite....hmmmmmm....maybe not!!!



Egad!!!   Hope you can work out a trip that is affordable!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Bob is scheduled to have cataract surgery in January.  We are hoping to get in sometime in the next 6 weeks or so that we don't have to deal with our insurance deductible again next year. They are hoping that the lens they implant will improve his vision considerably since the corneal scar from the abrasion he got while in the hospital is impairing it considerably.  Keep on swimming....


----------



## tmfranlk

Hope they can work you in this year!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

mommykds said:


> $365 per night for the family suite....hmmmmmm....maybe not!!!





PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Bob is scheduled to have cataract surgery in January.  We are hoping to get in sometime in the next 6 weeks or so that we don't have to deal with our insurance deductible again next year. They are hoping that the lens they implant will improve his vision considerably since the corneal scar from the abrasion he got while in the hospital is impairing it considerably.  Keep on swimming....



Hope you are able to get in soon!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning! 
Im headed to washington dc today and cannot wait! I have a dinner/autograph show with 2 players tonight...then tomorrow my dad and I have front row seats at the football game. I am SO excited! I have never sat this close. We are right behind the cowboys sidelines!
Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning!
> Im headed to washington dc today and cannot wait! I have a dinner/autograph show with 2 players tonight...then tomorrow my dad and I have front row seats at the football game. I am SO excited! I have never sat this close. We are right behind the cowboys sidelines!
> Hope you all have a good weekend



Have fun. Jen.  Today should be a gorgeous day.  Tomorrow... not as nice, but no rain!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Teaching this morning and a Jazz Festival to adjudicate this afternoon.  I have a cold.  I have not been sick all year, despite having spent a goodly portion of it in and out of hospitals!  I guess my body and mind have finally told me it is OK for me to be sick.


----------



## bear74

Jen hope you have a great time in Washington at the game.


----------



## bear74

So excited I get to see Tia and Terra again and meet miss Deva in 10 days.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!  *


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin -Hope you're feeling better today!

Jen -Hope you had a great time at the game and other festivities!

Jennifer -Us too!! 

Terra's got some fun viral thing. She's had a nasty cough for several days now and ran some fever yesterday and today. Even took a few hour nap this afternoon/evening though I think part I that was medicine induced. She seems to be doing better post-nap. 

How's Thanksgiving shaping up for everyone?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

bear74 said:


> Jen hope you have a great time in Washington at the game.





tmfranlk said:


> Jen -Hope you had a great time at the game and other festivities!



Thanks guys! I just got home and  I am EXHAUSTED! I was so excited and couldnt sleep to save my life last night. I had a great time--pictures are on facebook! Met 4 players last night ...told one of them (Jay Ratliff) where I was sitting and he came over to see me during warmups-I was on cloud 9! It was a crazy game but ended up with a win so im thrilled. I have no voice at all though! Now 2.5 days of work and headed to Dallas for Thanksgiving!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Hope you're feeling better Elin


----------



## my3princes

Just a pop in to say hello on my way out the door to work.  Have a great day


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Still have my cold/allergies/sinus thing, but pressing onward.  I hope you all have a terrific day! 

And, Jen... I am glad you had fun this past weekend.  It was a terrific game.  I am just sorry the Cowboys won.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi DDA!!!   I am sitting here in an office all by myself just sitting, standing, walking around to keep myself from going crazy.  I really can't complain cause I am making money to be here while the Office Administrator is on vacation!!!   I worked three days last week and will work this week for three days and last weekend I worked for four days in Costco selling jewelrey.  Manpower is trying to keep me busy and I am liking it.   It sure is hard to get back into working after  being out of work for a year and a half, but I am slowly getting adjusted to it.  The one girl there knows me from when I worked at the Rec as her children attended the programs.  She is wonderful and I am so thankful!!   

Oh yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,45 days till the 5K!!!


----------



## mommykds

In the grand scheme of things this is nothing, however today has been a very frustrating day.   Among other things, I went to the dry cleaners to pick up hubby's 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  They have no record of me coming in & dropping off those 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  After 15 minutes, they "find" me in the computer but not the clothes.  This goes on for another 15 minutes.  So after 30 minutes they assure me the items will be in tonight after 6pm but the woman really doesn't know where they are... Hmmmmm....

My son's laptop had a virus.  We have insurance for viruses so I took it to Best Buy over a week ago, the guys there says "yes you are covered, no fee", we will call you."  Fine.....so no call.....I call today & they tell me it will be $150-$200 to fix it & that they called waiting for my approval.  I did not get any messages.  After I tell them I am covered, the woman looks again & says "Oh yes you are"   and that it will be 2 weeks to fix.    

We need a fence for Nippy...I mean Minnie.  So I run home from my errands to make sure I am here for him at 1pm like he said he would be here.  5 minutes to 1pm I get a call "Oh I can't be there, I am too busy."  Ok great, so I ask when he can come...he says "2-3 months".  

Throw in the usual nonsense the kids bring up & stepping in a freshly made dog poop in flip flops this morning & I am ready to run away!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> Just a pop in to say hello on my way out the door to work.  Have a great day



Hi deb!


PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> And, Jen... I am glad you had fun this past weekend.  It was a terrific game.  I am just sorry the Cowboys won.



It was a crazy game! Glad the ending wasnt what you wanted tho 


tinker1bell said:


> Hi DDA!!!   I am sitting here in an office all by myself just sitting, standing, walking around to keep myself from going crazy.  I really can't complain cause I am making money to be here while the Office Administrator is on vacation!!!   I worked three days last week and will work this week for three days and last weekend I worked for four days in Costco selling jewelrey.  Manpower is trying to keep me busy and I am liking it.   It sure is hard to get back into working after  being out of work for a year and a half, but I am slowly getting adjusted to it.  The one girl there knows me from when I worked at the Rec as her children attended the programs.  She is wonderful and I am so thankful!!
> 
> Oh yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,45 days till the 5K!!!



Hi stranger!!



mommykds said:


> In the grand scheme of things this is nothing, however today has been a very frustrating day.   Among other things, I went to the dry cleaners to pick up hubby's 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  They have no record of me coming in & dropping off those 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  After 15 minutes, they "find" me in the computer but not the clothes.  This goes on for another 15 minutes.  So after 30 minutes they assure me the items will be in tonight after 6pm but the woman really doesn't know where they are... Hmmmmm....
> 
> My son's laptop had a virus.  We have insurance for viruses so I took it to Best Buy over a week ago, the guys there says "yes you are covered, no fee", we will call you."  Fine.....so no call.....I call today & they tell me it will be $150-$200 to fix it & that they called waiting for my approval.  I did not get any messages.  After I tell them I am covered, the woman looks again & says "Oh yes you are"   and that it will be 2 weeks to fix.
> 
> We need a fence for Nippy...I mean Minnie.  So I run home from my errands to make sure I am here for him at 1pm like he said he would be here.  5 minutes to 1pm I get a call "Oh I can't be there, I am too busy."  Ok great, so I ask when he can come...he says "2-3 months".
> 
> Throw in the usual nonsense the kids bring up & stepping in a freshly made dog poop in flip flops this morning & I am ready to run away!!!



ughh!! hope the day got better!


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Hi DDA!!!   I am sitting here in an office all by myself just sitting, standing, walking around to keep myself from going crazy.  I really can't complain cause I am making money to be here while the Office Administrator is on vacation!!!   I worked three days last week and will work this week for three days and last weekend I worked for four days in Costco selling jewelrey.  Manpower is trying to keep me busy and I am liking it.   It sure is hard to get back into working after  being out of work for a year and a half, but I am slowly getting adjusted to it.  The one girl there knows me from when I worked at the Rec as her children attended the programs.  She is wonderful and I am so thankful!!
> 
> Oh yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,45 days till the 5K!!!



I feel your pain.  I've been back to work for a year and I still haven't adjusted.  I just seem to get more stressed.  I don't think I was made to work full time 



mommykds said:


> In the grand scheme of things this is nothing, however today has been a very frustrating day.   Among other things, I went to the dry cleaners to pick up hubby's 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  They have no record of me coming in & dropping off those 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  After 15 minutes, they "find" me in the computer but not the clothes.  This goes on for another 15 minutes.  So after 30 minutes they assure me the items will be in tonight after 6pm but the woman really doesn't know where they are... Hmmmmm....
> 
> My son's laptop had a virus.  We have insurance for viruses so I took it to Best Buy over a week ago, the guys there says "yes you are covered, no fee", we will call you."  Fine.....so no call.....I call today & they tell me it will be $150-$200 to fix it & that they called waiting for my approval.  I did not get any messages.  After I tell them I am covered, the woman looks again & says "Oh yes you are"   and that it will be 2 weeks to fix.
> 
> We need a fence for Nippy...I mean Minnie.  So I run home from my errands to make sure I am here for him at 1pm like he said he would be here.  5 minutes to 1pm I get a call "Oh I can't be there, I am too busy."  Ok great, so I ask when he can come...he says "2-3 months".
> 
> Throw in the usual nonsense the kids bring up & stepping in a freshly made dog poop in flip flops this morning & I am ready to run away!!!



Someday you'll look back and laugh, but I was a lot of frustrations for one day.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Hi DDA!!!   I am sitting here in an office all by myself just sitting, standing, walking around to keep myself from going crazy.  I really can't complain cause I am making money to be here while the Office Administrator is on vacation!!!   I worked three days last week and will work this week for three days and last weekend I worked for four days in Costco selling jewelrey.  Manpower is trying to keep me busy and I am liking it.   It sure is hard to get back into working after  being out of work for a year and a half, but I am slowly getting adjusted to it.  The one girl there knows me from when I worked at the Rec as her children attended the programs.  She is wonderful and I am so thankful!!
> 
> Oh yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,45 days till the 5K!!!



How nice to be working.  Kind of!   But I am glad you have found something to get your foot in the door somewhere.  



mommykds said:


> In the grand scheme of things this is nothing, however today has been a very frustrating day.   Among other things, I went to the dry cleaners to pick up hubby's 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  They have no record of me coming in & dropping off those 9 shirts & 1 pair of pants.  After 15 minutes, they "find" me in the computer but not the clothes.  This goes on for another 15 minutes.  So after 30 minutes they assure me the items will be in tonight after 6pm but the woman really doesn't know where they are... Hmmmmm....
> 
> My son's laptop had a virus.  We have insurance for viruses so I took it to Best Buy over a week ago, the guys there says "yes you are covered, no fee", we will call you."  Fine.....so no call.....I call today & they tell me it will be $150-$200 to fix it & that they called waiting for my approval.  I did not get any messages.  After I tell them I am covered, the woman looks again & says "Oh yes you are"   and that it will be 2 weeks to fix.
> 
> We need a fence for Nippy...I mean Minnie.  So I run home from my errands to make sure I am here for him at 1pm like he said he would be here.  5 minutes to 1pm I get a call "Oh I can't be there, I am too busy."  Ok great, so I ask when he can come...he says "2-3 months".
> 
> Throw in the usual nonsense the kids bring up & stepping in a freshly made dog poop in flip flops this morning & I am ready to run away!!!



You poor thing!  Sounds like a really yucky beginning to your week.  I hope it is all better from here on out! 



my3princes said:


> I feel your pain.  I've been back to work for a year and I still haven't adjusted.  I just seem to get more stressed.  I don't think I was made to work full time



I have been back to work for twenty years and I don't think I am used to it yet, either.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It looks like almost everyone is in line for some nasty weather over the next few days.  Be careful going over the river and through the woods!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I love this ring set.  http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/112569001_disney-mickey-mouse-ring.html


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> I love this ring set.  http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/112569001_disney-mickey-mouse-ring.html



I had seen that too.  I think it would make a terrific anniversary gift, don't you???


----------



## PNO4TE

*Happy Thanksgiving Eve, DDA!*


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> I had seen that too.  I think it would make a terrific anniversary gift, don't you???



Absolutely.  Maybe I can convince Chuck that he should get that for me and give it to me on our 30th while we are at dinner on the Disney Wonder cruising to Alaska.


----------



## my3princes

My drive to work this morning was horrible.  I think the roads were the worst that I've ever seen them around here.  I made it, but lots of others were off the road.  Now I'm off for a 4 day weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> Absolutely.  Maybe I can convince Chuck that he should get that for me and give it to me on our 30th while we are at dinner on the Disney Wonder cruising to Alaska.



I think that is an excellent idea! 




my3princes said:


> My drive to work this morning was horrible.  I think the roads were the worst that I've ever seen them around here.  I made it, but lots of others were off the road.  Now I'm off for a 4 day weekend.



Did you get all that snow???


----------



## MrsHeg

Happy Thanksgiving Friends, it's off to work for me, following by lunch at my youngest daughter's house


----------



## Tammi67

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

*



*

I'm thankful for each and every one of you.​


----------



## tmfranlk

Happy Thanksgiving, DDA! It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood (actually, I don't know if it is or not, but I'm happy enough it doesn't matter  ). Got my sides assembled yesterday, baked 4 pies and have breakfast prepped and ready to be cooked when other, not so crazy people, get up. Me, I was up at 5:45 for no apparent reason. Actually, I was dreaming that we were queuing up for Test Track and then woke up too excited and thinking about what I needed to do to finish getting ready. No more sleep for me! LOL

Alrighty, I'm off to finish packing! Suitcases are open in the living room just awaiting to newly cleaned clothes and some toiletries. After that, they're headed to the car. T-minus 58 minutes to Southwest check in and 23 hours until we walk out the door. woohoo!!!


----------



## PNO4TE




----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> I think that is an excellent idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get all that snow???



We got about 6 inches before it turned to freezing rain.  Had there been school scheduled it would have been cancelled.  Thankfully they were off and Nick was not scheduled to work so I didn't have to worry about him on the roads



tmfranlk said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, DDA! It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood (actually, I don't know if it is or not, but I'm happy enough it doesn't matter  ). Got my sides assembled yesterday, baked 4 pies and have breakfast prepped and ready to be cooked when other, not so crazy people, get up. Me, I was up at 5:45 for no apparent reason. Actually, I was dreaming that we were queuing up for Test Track and then woke up too excited and thinking about what I needed to do to finish getting ready. No more sleep for me! LOL
> 
> Alrighty, I'm off to finish packing! Suitcases are open in the living room just awaiting to newly cleaned clothes and some toiletries. After that, they're headed to the car. T-minus 58 minutes to Southwest check in and 23 hours until we walk out the door. woohoo!!!



Your gone by now, but I hope you have a fabulous trip!!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving! Did anyone do any shopping yesterday?


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving! Did anyone do any shopping yesterday?



We did.  It's a family tradition you know   Found some great deals online on Thursday then headed out at 9 PM Thursday night as Walmart started their sale at 10 PM.  We hit all the stores in the upper valley that have been able to reopen since the flooding.  I think there is only one item that I still need to get and I can think of another that my mother needs to find.  Looking good so far.  I'm hoping to get the outside decorations up today as it is supposed to be warmer out.

did you shop?


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving! Did anyone do any shopping yesterday?





my3princes said:


> We did.  It's a family tradition you know   Found some great deals online on Thursday then headed out at 9 PM Thursday night as Walmart started their sale at 10 PM.  We hit all the stores in the upper valley that have been able to reopen since the flooding.  I think there is only one item that I still need to get and I can think of another that my mother needs to find.  Looking good so far.  I'm hoping to get the outside decorations up today as it is supposed to be warmer out.
> 
> did you shop?



*Good morning, DDA!* 

Today I am thankful for online shopping deals!    I still don't feel 100% but all my Christmas shopping is done with the exception of Kathrin's big gift.  I have to teach a class this morning (should be interesting without my voice completely back) and hope to stop into one or two of our antique shops downtown before I come back home.  Hoping to find the perfect thing there and it is Shop Local Small Business Day, so I can boost our economy a bit too.


----------



## bear74

heres what Olivia and I came up with for autograph cards what do you think.  Im thinking I should put a border around it but not sure how to do that.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bear74 said:


> heres what Olivia and I came up with for autograph cards what do you think.  Im thinking I should put a border around it but not sure how to do that.



Those are cute.  I think they are fine the way they are.  I'm not sure how you could add a border.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving! Did anyone do any shopping yesterday?



Went with Mom for a little while but didn't buy anything.  With Becky just getting set up in her apartment and Katrina moving into her house (they hope to close this week), we are having a very light Christmas.  Mostly gift cards and cash.


----------



## Disney Yooper

My brother and my nephew will be joining Mom, Aunt Lola, Chuck & I for part of our Disney trip in December.  He will have his car.  Can you explain the parking situation at the parks?  How much is it?  Are there any discounts for AP holders or DVC members?  He will have to leave us for 1/2 day on Saturday so I'm thinking it would be easiest if he drove his car to the park.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> heres what Olivia and I came up with for autograph cards what do you think.  Im thinking I should put a border around it but not sure how to do that.



I like it.  Not sure how you would incorporate a border into the garland.


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> I like it.  Not sure how you would incorporate a border into the garland.



I know kind of hard but was thinking it would make it easier to cut out if I had a border.


----------



## Disney Yooper

bear74 said:


> I know kind of hard but was thinking it would make it easier to cut out if I had a border.



You could probably add just a plain black line border for assisting in cutting it out.  That wouldn't take away.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> did you shop?


nope! I actually have never been out for Black Friday..I was still in Dallas. Luckily, most of my shopping is done. I just need to figure out what to get my parents and one more friend. Everything I have bought is wrapped already too.  I went and bought a christmas tree today-i just put it all together and im not sure I like it..it seems like the branches are too far apart...i decided to leave it up and see how I feel about it tomorrow.

Im now relaxing and watching Elf..no idea why, but i am wide awake tonight!


----------



## Tammi67

Disney Yooper said:


> My brother and my nephew will be joining Mom, Aunt Lola, Chuck & I for part of our Disney trip in December. He will have his car. Can you explain the parking situation at the parks? How much is it? Are there any discounts for AP holders or DVC members? He will have to leave us for 1/2 day on Saturday so I'm thinking it would be easiest if he drove his car to the park.


On site resort guests and AP holders get free parking at the parks.  Free parking isn't a perk for DVC.


----------



## PNO4TE

Your cards look good, Jennifer!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We are eke-ing out another gorgeous day here in Virginia.  Hope you all have wonderful days too!


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Your cards look good, Jennifer!


 I like them!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Belated Happy Thanksgiving!

We had a nice day at my SIL house.  I purchased a precooked meal like last year and that worked out great.  My sister, her husband and my 19 year old niece also came.  My SIL's house is about 15 miles closer to my sister so it really worked out well for all.  My SIL's dog was very good.  She is really is quite cute and well behaved.  The kids LOVE her.  I love that she doesn't live here.

I had a really great trip with my friend.  We traveled very well together.  It was fun to see Debbie and Richie to ride ToT and RnR with them. I can't remember that last time I did RnR.  Of course I got a nasty cold (that I still have) a few days after I got home.  

Yesterday I went to my friend's house that I'm doing the 1/2 marathon with for a walk.  We only did 4 miles but I felt great despite the cold and chest congestion-just need to get out more!

I did go shopping Black Friday.  Just went to Kohl's, Cold Water Creek (got my SIL a nice outfit-everything was 40% off), Micheals and Staples.  Last year I was having my surgery on Black Friday.  I feel pretty well in control for Christmas except for one thing for Joe and have no idea what to get Gene.






bear74 said:


> I know kind of hard but was thinking it would make it easier to cut out if I had a border.


I always just printed my autograph cards on blank index cards.  

Have a great trip!  I'm sure Tia and Terra are having a blast!!!!


----------



## bear74

okay checking in and printing boarding passes.  I am not happy with Delta and will not fly them again.  They have changed the departure times from the 2nd city at least 4 times and are arrival time back home at least 4 times.  But the real thing is when I bought these tickets it said 1 free checked bag per person.  when I just tried to cheek bags online it wants to charge me 25 a bag


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> okay checking in and printing boarding passes.  I am not happy with Delta and will not fly them again.  They have changed the departure times from the 2nd city at least 4 times and are arrival time back home at least 4 times.  But the real thing is when I bought these tickets it said 1 free checked bag per person.  when I just tried to cheek bags online it wants to charge me 25 a bag



I am glad you got all checked in; I bet you all are so excited!  

As for Delta... they have been charging for all checked bags for a while.   That, plus the fact that they had ended all non-stop flights to MCO from the DC, Baltimore and Richmond areas made us quit flying them.  They have put a few non-stops back in their schedule for those three airports, but we haven't gone back.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette - I am glad your WDW trip and your Thanksgiving were both good.   for training walks!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tinker1bell

bear74 said:


> okay checking in and printing boarding passes.  I am not happy with Delta and will not fly them again.  They have changed the departure times from the 2nd city at least 4 times and are arrival time back home at least 4 times.  But the real thing is when I bought these tickets it said 1 free checked bag per person.  when I just tried to cheek bags online it wants to charge me 25 a bag



I thought that too about the free bag but that is only if you get their credit  card


----------



## mommykds

So whose done shopping????


----------



## tinker1bell

mommykds said:


> So whose done shopping????



Thankfully our kids were good when we told them we were giving cash to each of them.  It is about half of what we normally spend each year but with both of us not working, that is not gonna happen this year.   They were very understanding.

Hal has been turning wood and making some pretty neat things.  He has a lot of orders for pens, pencils and kaleidoscopes.  For those of you on facebook, his site is Hal's wood art.  I am loving that I have time for the grand kids.   I am getting a few part time,  fill in jobs and that is just fine with me.

Just over a month and I will be walking the 5K!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Thankfully our kids were good when we told them we were giving cash to each of them.  It is about half of what we normally spend each year but with both of us not working, that is not gonna happen this year.   They were very understanding.
> 
> Hal has been turning wood and making some pretty neat things.  He has a lot of orders for pens, pencils and kaleidoscopes.  For those of you on facebook, his site is Hal's wood art.  I am loving that I have time for the grand kids.   I am getting a few part time,  fill in jobs and that is just fine with me.
> 
> Just over a month and I will be walking the 5K!!!!



Terry - Hal's art is gorgeous!  I am hoping one day to have a reason to purchase some.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *

Another doctor's appointment out of the way this morning. Hopefully we are winding down on these things!  Have great days, everyone!


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> So whose done shopping????



And who hasn't even started?  I have no good ideas this year.


----------



## my3princes

I've done most of our shopping, waiting for a few things to arrive that we ordered and I need to put it all together to see where I'm light.


----------



## tinker1bell

PNO4TE said:


> Terry - Hal's art is gorgeous!  I am hoping one day to have a reason to purchase some.



Thank you Elin,  I just love when he comes to show me his new creation.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

I've started my shopping, but I haven't sat down and figured out my list yet, so I don't know how much I have left.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning!
I just have a few little things left to get and wrap. I put my tree up over the weekend (picture on facebook!) and put presents under it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

I am sick..blah.  Haven't gone to the Dr. but its probably just bad cold/bronchitis.  I just can't stop coughing.

My hubby took the kids & the dog to the puppy training class so I can have some peace & quiet.   Love that man!!!!


So after careful consideration I have decided staying off site during Easter break would be the best choice.  The prices for Disney resorts at that time are insane & we have Marriott & Hilton points we can use.  I'd rather be on property but if we plan on going for our big trip in the summer I would rather use the $ for that.

Have a good Saturday.


----------



## mommykds

So I was invited to a ladies holiday dinner.  Stupid me offered to make dessert.  However I am good with kids desserts, cupcakes with faces on them!   I would like to make something more dignified. 

Does anyone have a good cookie or bar recipe for something with cranberries & maybe oatmeal?  Something very Christmasy?

Glynis, I am doing your truffles & coating in white chocolate with red & green sprinkles.


----------



## my3princes

mommykds said:


> I am sick..blah.  Haven't gone to the Dr. but its probably just bad cold/bronchitis.  I just can't stop coughing.
> 
> My hubby took the kids & the dog to the puppy training class so I can have some peace & quiet.   Love that man!!!!
> 
> 
> So after careful consideration I have decided staying off site during Easter break would be the best choice.  The prices for Disney resorts at that time are insane & we have Marriott & Hilton points we can use.  I'd rather be on property but if we plan on going for our big trip in the summer I would rather use the $ for that.
> 
> Have a good Saturday.



We've stayed off site many times.  As long as you have a car it works great.  You won't get that "Disney Magic" 24 hours a day, but you spend most of your time in the parks anyway.


----------



## PNO4TE

Anne Marie - How adventurous are you?  I have a new recipe for Gingerbread Trifle that will feed a ton of people and was actually quite wonderful.

ETA:  I was going to get you the recipe and found this one I think I would like even better than the one we had at Thanksgiving.  It is easier too!  

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Gingerbread-Trifle


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> Anne Marie - How adventurous are you?  I have a new recipe for Gingerbread Trifle that will feed a ton of people and was actually quite wonderful.
> 
> ETA:  I was going to get you the recipe and found this one I think I would like even better than the one we had at Thanksgiving.  It is easier too!
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Gingerbread-Trifle



Thank you Elin!  That sounds like the perfect thing.  There are also some other ones my kids would like for Christmas.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Glad you liked the recipe, Anne Marie.  We loved the one I did for Thanksgiving but I would use this one the next time I made it.  We also discussed using lemon pudding or even using eggnog to make the vanilla pudding (can you buy eggnog flavored pudding?!?)  You could certainly garnish with dried cranberries for a festive look!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It is very slow on this thread these days...


----------



## Glynis

mommykds said:


> Thank you Elin!  That sounds like the perfect thing.  There are also some other ones my kids would like for Christmas.



Anne Marie - I make this trifle every year for Thanksgiving and for Christmas.  It is so easy, and yummy!!!  Seriously, it's a "no fail" recipe!  Thanks for posting it for her, Elin!  Everyone should try it, as it is so addictive!!!  I've even made it with sugar free pudding, and sugar free cool whip, and it's still incredible!!!


----------



## Glynis

Ok, I'm making my New Year's Resolution a bit early... I promise to check in on this thread at least once a day!  I can't believe that I haven't posted here lately!  My only excuse is that with Alan in school full time, and working full time, I'm pulling double parent duty.  I know it's not really a good excuse, but I'm finding that it's a lot harder than I thought it would be.  I also find myself getting very angry with Alan for not being here.  I hate to inflict my bad moods on anyone else, so I'm just not posting much.  I have been reading along... or at least trying to.

I'm slowly getting things gathered for Christmas.  Stockings are taken care of, as are Christmas eve pj's and ornaments.  I've ordered Katie's Kindle, and Jacob's MP3 player.  The other kids big ticket (from Santa) presents are getting ordered this afternoon, since I just came up with an idea for Timmy.  I've also got about 1/2 of the presents from the kids to the kids purchased and wrapped.  Alan and I are not really doing much for each other this year, as we are counting the new furnace as our Christmas (and birthdays and anniversary, etc.).

I started making and freezing cookie dough a few days ago, and that is really helping me get in the Christmas spirit.  I just need to pull myself up by my bootstraps and get on with getting on!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Ok, I'm making my New Year's Resolution a bit early... I promise to check in on this thread at least once a day!  I can't believe that I haven't posted here lately!  My only excuse is that with Alan in school full time, and working full time, I'm pulling double parent duty.  I know it's not really a good excuse, but I'm finding that it's a lot harder than I thought it would be.  I also find myself getting very angry with Alan for not being here.  I hate to inflict my bad moods on anyone else, so I'm just not posting much.  I have been reading along... or at least trying to.
> 
> I'm slowly getting things gathered for Christmas.  Stockings are taken care of, as are Christmas eve pj's and ornaments.  I've ordered Katie's Kindle, and Jacob's MP3 player.  The other kids big ticket (from Santa) presents are getting ordered this afternoon, since I just came up with an idea for Timmy.  I've also got about 1/2 of the presents from the kids to the kids purchased and wrapped.  Alan and I are not really doing much for each other this year, as we are counting the new furnace as our Christmas (and birthdays and anniversary, etc.).
> 
> I started making and freezing cookie dough a few days ago, and that is really helping me get in the Christmas spirit.  I just need to pull myself up by my bootstraps and get on with getting on!



Glynis, I am sorry that things are a little rough right now.  I am glad that you will be posting more.  It sounds like you are really making progress with Christmas. 

I read along every day.  I just don't feel very positive these days, and so I don't have anything to add.  I do keep the DDA in my thoughts!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Despite the snow (not much here), I am feeling better than I have in a while.  

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning DDA.  Sorry that I haven't posted much lately.  I've been sick for about 7 weeks now.  Anxiety issues.  I went to my doctor when Chris got hurt as I knew that I had to much stress at that point.  They put me on an antidepressent and gave me somthing to help me sleep.  Since that time I've been vomiting almost every day and just overall felt like crap.  I was in contact with my doctor and he tried to tweak things to make it better.  It wasn't helping and frankly I was sick of being sick.  After not keeping anything down for 24 hours I decided enough was enough and saw someone else yesterday.  She thinks that the antidepressent just wasn't working for me and the sleep med was causing withdrawl during the day making me nauseous or worse.  So I have a new anti anxiety med and a new sleep med.  I still am nauseous and am not convenced that it was the med causing me to be sick as much as the anxiety.  In any event I am taking an anti nausea med and the new meds and I am hopeful that I'll feel terrific by monday


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Good Morning DDA.  Sorry that I haven't posted much lately.  I've been sick for about 7 weeks now.  Anxiety issues.  I went to my doctor when Chris got hurt as I knew that I had to much stress at that point.  They put me on an antidepressent and gave me somthing to help me sleep.  Since that time I've been vomiting almost every day and just overall felt like crap.  I was in contact with my doctor and he tried to tweak things to make it better.  It wasn't helping and frankly I was sick of being sick.  After not keeping anything down for 24 hours I decided enough was enough and saw someone else yesterday.  She thinks that the antidepressent just wasn't working for me and the sleep med was causing withdrawl during the day making me nauseous or worse.  So I have a new anti anxiety med and a new sleep med.  I still am nauseous and am not convenced that it was the med causing me to be sick as much as the anxiety.  In any event I am taking an anti nausea med and the new meds and I am hopeful that I'll feel terrific by monday



Deb!!  That is awful!!  I really hope that things get better for you!  I can't even begin to imagine the anxiety you have been feeling.  I feel like such a rotten person, not to have checked in with you.  How are Chris and the boys doing?  I'm sending along all my good thoughts, and prayers that this all works out and you feel 100% soon!


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Hope the new meds work better for you & you feel better.


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Good Morning DDA.  Sorry that I haven't posted much lately.  I've been sick for about 7 weeks now.  Anxiety issues.  I went to my doctor when Chris got hurt as I knew that I had to much stress at that point.  They put me on an antidepressent and gave me somthing to help me sleep.  Since that time I've been vomiting almost every day and just overall felt like crap.  I was in contact with my doctor and he tried to tweak things to make it better.  It wasn't helping and frankly I was sick of being sick.  After not keeping anything down for 24 hours I decided enough was enough and saw someone else yesterday.  She thinks that the antidepressent just wasn't working for me and the sleep med was causing withdrawl during the day making me nauseous or worse.  So I have a new anti anxiety med and a new sleep med.  I still am nauseous and am not convenced that it was the med causing me to be sick as much as the anxiety.  In any event I am taking an anti nausea med and the new meds and I am hopeful that I'll feel terrific by monday



This made me realize how incredibly selfish and self-centered I have been lately.  I am so sorry that you have been going through so much, Deb.  I hope that you are feeling terrific by Monday!


----------



## my3princes

Don't feel bad ladies, life happens and we have to roll with the punches.  I stayed home again today as I am still feeling weak and nauseous.  The nausea meds are horrible, it dries out the mouth and throat so much that I'm not sure that it's worth it.  

I wrapped the rest of the presents after I got up so at least one thing is off my to do list.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Sounds like we have a lot of the same feeling going around. 

This holiday season has snuck up on me.  

I am still sick & now 2 of the kids are.  Other various annoyances of life getting in the way but what can you do. 
 Doggy is still a work in progress, her training helps but shes very mouthy.  Vet says with the training it should stop by 1 year old..gee only 6 more months of this...??????

Glad to see some more postings!!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis -I am glad you are getting ready for the holidays.  I think that, along with Alan's absence, would put a lot of people in a funk.  As much as we all love the holiday season it does add to our stress levels whether it is because we miss loved ones or there is too much work to do to make it perfect or because we are sick.  We just have to take a bit of time for ourselves and try to let the joy of the season bring us back where we need to be.  

Deb - You poor thing.  So much going on and dealing with it mostly on your own.  I understand completely and am very glad you have gotten a second opinion.  Hopefully as your body adjusts to your new meds you will begin to feel better.  The nausea can be a direct result of the stress you are under.  I hope that continues to improve. 

Beth - I am glad that you are feeling a bit better!!  Your kids will be home soon!!

Anne Marie - Again, with the sickness.    Are you trying to make a perfect Christmas too??  Hope your packages stay wrapped with your "mouthy" pup. 

I seem to be handing out hugs today.  Anyone else??


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I found time yesterday to get my hair cut (hadn't been done since the end of September!) and while I was sitting there I was thinking about my father.  Daddy died 19 years ago yesterday and that was the catalyst for our Christmas trips to WDW.  We were all together in Pennsylvania that year, of course.  And we tried again in 1993 and 1994, but it just didn't work. He "was" Christmas in our family and with his absence we just couldn't make it work right in Pennsylvania any longer.  We tried a year here in Virginia but it was so quiet that we couldn't stand it.  But the summer of 1996 we took our first trip back to WDW to celebrate the 25th and I found the AOL Disney Boards and read about all the wonderful things that happened at WDW during the holiday season.  So, I booked a trip for the girls and me to go back in December.  Bob wouldn't go "twice in one year" so we went without him.  What a magical time!  We did the Christmas Party, the Candlelight Processional and the Jolly Holidays dinner at the Contemporary ballroom.  I was emotionally ready for Christmas that year for the first time many years.

We came home on Christmas Eve afternoon and Bob picked us up at the airport.  When we got off the plane Kristin said, "Daddy, we are going to go back next year but we are not coming home until after Christmas.  So you better decide to go with us!"  

Thank goodness he did. Our past 15 years of going to the most magical place on earth have been so wonder-filled.  I cannot imagine how we would have made Christmas right again without those memories.  

This year we are having a different Christmas again.  It will just be three of us since Kathrin is going to Portland, Oregon with Chris to meet his family.  She had planned to make a stop here on her way back to Boston, but airfare costs are just too high, so we won't see her at all.  That is going to be tough.  We have been together for the past 33 years.  A new "normal" begins, I suppose.  Kristin and her room mate will spend time with us and we will make some new traditions.  

I have had time to slowly decorate the house and shop for presents and do some holiday cooking.  (Stress level is down!)  And as I sat there yesterday thinking about my Dad I remembered how much fun he had having that 14-foot Christmas tree delivered to the house every year.  And how much "fun" he had putting it up so the three of us kids could decorate it.  I could almost smell that tree.  Suddenly, I had to have a REAL tree for our Christmas.  I stopped at our produce stand on the way home from the hairdresser and found just the perfect thing.  He is about 7 feet tall and lopsided and had a grapevine twirled around his entire trunk.  The young couple working there cut the bottom off the trunk (which is oval shaped!) and put him in the trunk of my car.  I was able to get him onto the front porch and will set him up today.  I cannot wait to have that Christmas smell of old in the house again.  The memories will come flooding back and it will be wonderful.


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, your post brought tears to my eyes in a good way.  You have taught me so much more than you know about dealing with life's changes through your posts over the years.  I wish that I handled them with as much grace as you do, but I'm learning.  Thank you! 

I feel like I am slowly slipping out of a fog that has been over me for the last few months.  I'm not sure why it's lifting, but I'm not questioning improvement! 

My older two are done with this semester's classes as of this afternoon.  There is a two day reading period (the weekend), and finals are all next week.  Laura is done at 5:00 pm next Thursday, and Matthew is done sometime on Friday.  I'm picking Laura up either Thursday night or as soon as I'm done with work on Friday.  Matthew will drive himself home sometime over the weekend.  I can't wait to have my house full again!

I actually started Christmas shopping today.  Once my husband sees the bills, he'll declare it done, but I really do have a bunch more to do.

Preschool is going very well, and it's nice to have the toxic teacher gone.  I really enjoy teaching 5 days a week, too.

For some reason, I haven't been able to make myself decorate without the tree being up.  It's silly, I know.  I will try to get my decorating done this weekend.  Next weekend, once the older two are home, we'll go out and get the tree.  Then it will begin to feel more like Christmas.  We've never waited so long on the decorating and getting the tree before.  But normal is shifting all around this year.

I also need to get baking.  I made cake pops to send Matthew and Laura in pre-finals care packages.  I also included Smart Food, Smart Pop, and Smarties.  I also chocolate dipped some Oreos for Laura, since she doesn't like the cake pops.  One of her friends likes the cake pops, and they were too cute not to send, but I knew she wouldn't eat them.  I made the little circle pretzels with the melted Hershey Kiss topped with an M&M, too.  But that is all that I've done so far.

Deb, I hope that you are feeling a little better today and that the meds start working for you soon!


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> Elin, your post brought tears to my eyes in a good way.  You have taught me so much more than you know about dealing with life's changes through your posts over the years.  I wish that I handled them with as much grace as you do, but I'm learning.  Thank you!



I am humbled, my friend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Elin - I agree with Beth!  You have certainly shown grace under pressure, and have projected a positive outlook to the world.  I'm sure that there have been many moments of "blue" for you, but you manage not to show them!  You are an inspiration!  Thanks, so much, for your kind words!  

Things here are getting much better.  The end of the semester is in sight for Alan.  Finals are next Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, so by Thursday, he'll be done with that, and will only have work to deal with until January 4th.

Last night, we took the kids to a nearby town to see a wonderful light display.  We've done it every year, for the last 5 years, and it's just not Christmas until I can see those lights!  We were in for a treat, last night, as the city has expanded the park the light display is in, and it's much larger than ever before!  It was wonderful!  The kids loved it as much as I did!!!

This morning, Alan and I are heading out to spend some much needed couple time together.  Hopefully, we can get a handle on finishing the Christmas shopping, and have some wonderful time together!

Later today, the kids will cut out and decorate paper snowflakes to hang from our ceiling.  We'll also make some tortilla snowflakes to munch on while watching a Christmas movie tonight.  

Have a wonderful day, my friends!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Happy Weekend!
Glynis-Sounds like you have a nice morning planned--enjoy !
Elin-Im going to "ditto" Glynis and Beth!

I have a busy weekend planned! Im having a formal christmas dinner party at my house. A few of my friends and I did this a couple of years ago and really had a good time. Now that I have my own place, I decided to host it here. Everything is pretty much set and ready. Im relaxing for a bit and then ill work on more cooking.
Tomorrow, a bunch of the teachers and their husbands are coming over for pizza and to watch football.
This week is crazy--I have some news for ya! I got an email Thursday informing me that my principal nominated me to be "in the spotlight" of a local newspaper. Apparently ,they do 1 teacher a month from the whole district (25 schools). I have a 30 minute phone interview set up for Monday night and it is a whole page article on me..im nervous!

Hope you all enjoy your weekend!


----------



## bethbuchall

Congratulations, Jen!  Send us a link to the article when it runs!  It sounds like you will have a busy and fun weekend.

Glynis, it sounds like you have a great day planned and had a festive time last night, too.

We are getting ready to head out to see the Muppet movie.  Then I need to work on decorating.  My husband brought more boxes down from the attic this morning.

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
You always have something uplifting to say.


----------



## mommykds

Today was very productive.  I finished our shopping thankfuly!  I also took the kids to get presents for each other.  They have a $10 limit.  The pick out something nice & get very excited about doing it which is cute.  They really want to get something that the other one is really going to like.

They wrapped their gifts & are now under the tree so everything looks more complete.  

Dana took Minnie to the dog park & she is exhausted so we should have a nice quite night eating tacos & watching a "Christmas Story".  The kids love that its John from Caurosel of Progress narrating the show.

Have a wonderful night.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It sounds like everyone is getting into the holiday spirit and that gladdens my heart!  Jen... Have fun at your parties.  That is something I miss doing over the holidays.  I hope it becomes a tradition for you and your friends!

When I was done teaching yesterday I decorated a lot!  I have so many things that have not been out in 4-5 years so I am having to pick and choose or it will look like Santa and his reindeer threw everything at our house on the way past!  

Bob loves colored lights  so I put 280 white LED lights and 140 colored LED lights on our little tree.  It is going to take some getting used to.  We have not had colored lights on our tree in the 38 years we have been married!  Maybe if I put enough ornaments on it I won't see those colored things so much. 

Today I am getting ready to bake two batches of my Grandmother's Shortbread Cookies and then I get to go see The Nutcracker.  I always feel like it is finally Christmas when our local companies begin their productions of this classic.  Sadly, I will not be seeing Tammi's Alyssa dance this year.  Their performances are next weekend and I have a very dear friend coming in for the weekend.  (More about that later.)


----------



## bethbuchall

Good afternoon, DDA!  It's been an extremely lazy morning here.

Elin, I like colored lights on a Christmas tree, but I seem to be in the minority of grown women from recent conversations that I've had.  Most are complaining about needing to keep colored lights on their trees to please children and/or husbands.  I'm sure that your tree is beautiful!

Jen, I hope that you had a great time at your party!

Ann Marie, YAY for shopping being done!   I hope Minnie is behaving herself.

It is very sunny here today!    I wish we were going out to get our tree, but I have to wait one more week.  It will be worth it, but I hope that the weather is just as nice as it is today.

I need to go finish putting together the preschoolers gifts for their parents and get caught up on a few more things for preschool.  And then try to get some decorating (and cleaning) done.

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Sounds like everyone is having fun decorating and getting ready for the holidays! The Christmas dinner was fun last night..it was nice getting all dressed up (pictures are on facebook).  Now I am just relaxing and waiting for the teachers to get here for football!


----------



## Glynis

I love colored lights!!!  I especially love them on my tree with all the ornaments my kids have made.  Now, for my Disney tree, I use all white lights.  I feel like the ornaments are more visible with white.  Don't know if that's true, or not, but that's the way I feel.

It's been quite a day here.  Timmy started throwing up last night, but seems to be better now.  I was up all night with him, so Alan took the other kids to church, and Timmy and I stayed in bed until quite late.  We've just rested all day long!  It felt awfully good!


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi everyone,

I tried posting this morning but the Dis would not cooperate.  I had to take my computer in for repairs and just got it back this weekend.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Back to work!


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Happy Weekend!
> Glynis-Sounds like you have a nice morning planned--enjoy !
> Elin-Im going to "ditto" Glynis and Beth!
> 
> I have a busy weekend planned! Im having a formal christmas dinner party at my house. A few of my friends and I did this a couple of years ago and really had a good time. Now that I have my own place, I decided to host it here. Everything is pretty much set and ready. Im relaxing for a bit and then ill work on more cooking.
> Tomorrow, a bunch of the teachers and their husbands are coming over for pizza and to watch football.
> This week is crazy--I have some news for ya! I got an email Thursday informing me that my principal nominated me to be "in the spotlight" of a local newspaper. Apparently ,they do 1 teacher a month from the whole district (25 schools). I have a 30 minute phone interview set up for Monday night and it is a whole page article on me..im nervous!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your weekend!



Wow that is quite an honor.  Please share the article with us 

It is wonderful to hear about everyone's Christmas plans and progress.  It certainly adds to the spirit of Christmas.  We only put up one tree this year, colored led lights and all of our Disney ornaments.  The Disney ornaments used to go on the smaller tree with white lights, but we now have too many Disney ornaments so they get the big tree.  The kids didn't care to set up the second tree and given all that's been going on I didn't push it.  I did decorate the rest of the house with the exception of the Christmas Village.  I got a new lighted palm for our room though 

I've enjoyed receiving cards and hope to get our out soon.  Otherwise the shopping is finished, the presents are wrapped and the house is decorated with 2 weeks to spare.


----------



## my3princes

I just want to mention that we totally missed our Ornament Exchange this year


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Sorry I haven't been around much.  I broke my laptop before my November trip so I haven't been on the computer much at home lately.  I dropped it and the power button is jammed.  I sent an email to an IT guy here at work but never heard from him.  I'm sure he was just busy-I should try him or someone else again.  I asked at Staples and they said they would have to send it out and it would be $379 base charge to do that so not worth it.  

I also still haven't completely kicked this cold thing I got when I was away.  Still have some chest congestion.  Feel like I'm finally getting better but the kids keep sharing all the new bugs with me that they bring home from school.

Work is still crazy.  I was thinking (though really deep down I knew better) that if I could just get through the the budget crunch things would ease up after that.  Still so much to do that it seems too overwhelming.

Sorry to hear that so many others are stressed too.

We don't have our tree up but I'm not feeling too stressed about Christmas.  I am pretty much done shopping except DH.  He's very hard to buy for because he doesn't want anything.  I think I'm going to go very practical for him and buy him a new mailbox.  Ours was hit by a truck years ago and leaks.  He did say he wanted a soil testing kit (they cost about $5) so I'll have to find that too.  There are a few things that Emma has said she really wants that I haven't gotten so I may order a few more for her and then Chirstmas Eve figure out what to give her for Christmas and what to hold off for her birthday in January.

I tried to do a long walk Saturday to train for the 1/2 marathon.  I had read on the marathon thread about KT tape.  I have always had a problem with shin splints so I figured I would give it a try.  I don't know if it was just a placibo thing or not but it worked for me.  I had very minor pain at first but it quickly went away instead of getting worse.  I felt more confident than I have to date and was feeling great after 4 miles but then started feeling a hot spot on my heel.  I should have called DH and asked him to bring me a bandaid but I just headed home 1 1/2 miles away.  I got a huge nasty raw blister on my heel.  I hope it heals quickly so I can continue training soon.  I felt like I could have easily gone 7+ miles on Saturday so I was confident I could get up to the 10 miles I should do before the marathon.  I just put one of those advanced healing bandaids on now and it already feels better.  The strange thing is I was wearing the socks I always do and the shoes are the ones I put over 50 miles on at Disney a few weeks ago and I've never felt a hot spot on the heel before.  I logged on to the rundisney site yesterday and got my bib # and we are NOT in the last corral which is great news!  

Elin-do we get to see a photo of your tree?  When I was a kid I loved the great big colored lights we had on our tree.  I now have a fake tree with small white lights. How do you like the LED lights?  Do they look different on the tree or just more energy efficient?  

Anne Marie-I didn't know that about the Christmas Story.  I'm not even sure I've seen the entire movie. 

Jen-WOW!  Congratulations!  What an honor!


----------



## bear74

Well things have been crazy here.  We left on the 29th and all 4 girls managed to have runny noses and coughs by the night of the 29th.  Virginia had a fever for 2 days.  She never really felt normal till about 2 days before we came home.  when we got home all 4 threw up at least once.  On Friday the twins started with Diarrhea and still have it.  I worked last Thurs and Friday tried to do laundry on sat.  worked sunday tried to finish unpacking and doing laundry with two clingy babies yesterday.  work today and tomorrow.  Not sure when my tree will go up.  Trying to figure out what to buy the twins for their birthday and Christmas.  Trying to figure out how to have a birthday party and Christmas as I work Christmas day.

Beth, Glynis, Deb, Bernadette and AnneMarie hope you all start feeling better.  Physical and emotional.  

Jen congrats

Elin did they get Bob's surgery scheduled for before the new year.

Hugs to all


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I just want to mention that we totally missed our Ornament Exchange this year



I was just saying that last night to Bob!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! * 

I am running late today since I got the tree decorated and 2 batches of shortbread FINALLY done! Have good ones, everyone!

Glad to see you back, Jennifer.  And they were not able to schedule Bob's surgery before the end of the year (so far).


----------



## PNO4TE

I will take pictures of my over-filled, bright tree.  We find the LEDs to be VERY bright


----------



## Glynis

Hi, all!  Well, it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas here.  We got a snowstorm last night that put down a couple of inches.  The kids were thrilled!  It sure made things pretty!

Jen - Congrats on the article!  I would love to read it!!!

Elin - I think the LED lights are bright, too!  Not sure if I'd like them on my tree or not.  I do like them outside, though.

Deb - I thought about the ornament exchange, the other day.  We haven't been able to participate the last few years, due to finances, and wouldn't have been able to this year, either, but I've loved looking at the ornaments that were received!  We only put one tree up this year, as well.  We were all set to do both trees, but our oldest tree literally died this year.  All the branches fell off, and it would have taken much more Christmas spirit than either Alan or I have to fix it.

I spent the afternoon wrapping presents.  It's the job I hate the most, so I'm doing it in small spurts.  I still have 6 presents left to get for the kids, and then I'm done.  Alan and I aren't really exchanging gifts this year, so I'm not too worried about that.  I'm mostly worried that all the stuff I ordered for the kids will get here in time!


----------



## my3princes

I've done well with online shopping and most have arrived.  All the "important" gifts have arrived so There will be a Santa this year.  I need to pick up a couple more items for Colby to even him out with his brother's, but otherwise DONE.  We have a potluck at work on Thursday and I've boiled eggs tonight to make deviled eggs and I'll throw a mac and cheese into the croc pot on Thursday morning.  The yankee swap gift is all set too.  Oddlly enough the holidays don't have me stressed, but work is another story.  Everyone was so on edge today I was beginning to wonder which one of us was going to snap first.  I ended up taking a happy pill, my head was saying pill or kill


----------



## mommykds

Except for some clothes I ordered online for the kids I am all done shopping & wrapping.  I did a "speed wrap" on Monday so the gifts are not as neat as they should be but I am sure no one will notice as they are opening things.  

My poor puppy is sick, she woke up 2 nights in a row having tummy issues & having to go out immediately.  Yesterday was worse.  I am feeding her white rice & hopefully she will be better soon.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *:sunny"

Three recitals today, four tomorrow!  

A couple tree shots... still not sure about those colored lights!





















Best picture of all:





Bob is putting the "peacock" on the tree for the 38th year in a row.


----------



## Glynis

Good afternoon!!!

Deb - Congrats on being about done!  I'm only missing one item I ordered, and I'm really hoping it gets here in time.  It's a custom made Golden Snitch locket with golden wings for Katie.  Alan and I have each written a little note to her to tuck in the locket.  I know she'll love it, but I haven't heard from the seller, so I don't know what's going on.  If I don't hear today, I'll track her down!

Anne Marie - Good job on the wrapping!  I hate it!!!  I'm trying to do it little by little this year, as opposed to the last couple of years where I'm still wrapping at midnight on Christmas Eve.  So far, I'm on track!  Sorry about the sick puppy.  That's no fun!

Elin - I see what you mean about the LED lights.  The blue are SO bright!  I like the older strings of lights that are more muted.  My dad usually has a gold tree with gold lights, but this year he decided he was tired of gold (it was the 50th anniversary for his theater company, so everything all summer long was gold), and wanted something different.  He decided on purple and silver.  He wanted purple lights, but couldn't find them in his small town.  He ended up buying clear lights, then ordering special light dye from his theatrical supply company.  He and my niece spent an evening together watching Christmas movies and dyeing the lights purple.  I can't wait to see it!  I'll post pictures after Christmas!

I'm trying something new today.  I'm spicing nuts in my crockpot.  While that's working, I have peanut brittle in the microwave.  I'm finally beginning to get into the Christmas spirit!  It feels really good!  Better late, than never!  Tonight, when the kids all get home from their activities, we are writing Christmas cards to wounded soldiers.  They are so excited about this project!  I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Glynis - the LEDs are bright, but the blue is not that obvious in person.  Not sure why it came out so bright in the photos.  All the colors are about equal.  Still bright, though!

I would love the Crock Pot Spiced Nut recipe!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, I love your tree photos, especially Bob hanging the peacock.  I'm not sure about LED lights.  We don't have any yet, but the people at the end of the street have them on their tree.  The LED lights hurt my eyes or something...I'm not really sure.

I finally got some shopping and wrapping done.  I still need more ideas especially for my husband, my father, and my older two kids.  I'm waiting on an Amazon order to arrive, too.  I think that's expected on Saturday.

Laura is in her last final exam right now.  Chemistry went very well; American history was "decent"; Calculus may have been a failure.  She's in her physics one now.  I hope it is more like chem than calc.  I am leaving when I am done with work tomorrow to bring her home.  

Matthew's last exam is tomorrow evening, and he expects to drive home sometime Saturday.  

I think we will get the tree on Saturday and decorate on Sunday.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Glynis - the LEDs are bright, but the blue is not that obvious in person.  Not sure why it came out so bright in the photos.  All the colors are about equal.  Still bright, though!
> 
> I would love the Crock Pot Spiced Nut recipe!!



Well, all things considered, your tree is beautiful!!!

As for the spiced nuts... well, they didn't quite live up to my expectations.  There's something missing, but I'm not sure what it is.  I'm not comfortable giving the recipe out until I figure out what's wrong.  I think it needs a touch of cayenne, but I'm not really sure!


----------



## bear74

frustrated with photopass.  I had some missing pictures the first day I tried to edit pictures.  they shows up when I input the # from CRT pictures and Askerhus pics.  Well today I noticed I was missing 2 more pics for sure and a picture that was taken with TOT in the background with us looking scared at the ground is missing stitch.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Your tree is beautiful Elin, Bob looks like he's doing great.

I started having a pain in my back Monday evening, by Tuesday night it was horrible, rather than going to the ER I elected to wait untill I saw my primary care doctor Wednesday morning.  After an ultrasound and two CT scans they found out that I had pnuemonia and the lower lobe of my lung had collapsed.  This was a shock to me bacause I haven't been coughing or had any congestion.  So I've lost more time from my Christmas prep that was already way behind, I'm feeling better so hopefully I can get some gifts wrapped today.

Hope you all are doing well


----------



## bear74

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Your tree is beautiful Elin, Bob looks like he's doing great.
> 
> I started having a pain in my back Monday evening, by Tuesday night it was horrible, rather than going to the ER I elected to wait untill I saw my primary care doctor Wednesday morning.  After an ultrasound and two CT scans they found out that I had pnuemonia and the lower lobe of my lung had collapsed.  This was a shock to me bacause I haven't been coughing or had any congestion.  So I've lost more time from my Christmas prep that was already way behind, I'm feeling better so hopefully I can get some gifts wrapped today.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well



oh My Debbie,
 get well fast.


----------



## PNO4TE

Beth - Your kids will be home soon!    And I love that Bob hung that peacock too. 

Debbie - You poor thing.  Please get better! 

Glynis - I will wait for the recipe until you expertly tweaked it!  

Jennifer - I don't do PhotoPass anymore because it always seems to do something snarky!  Good luck.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Bob's coumadin level has finally settled out to am acceptable number so we don't have to go back to the clinic for three weeks!  If it stays there they will lengthen that to four and finally six.  That will be nice for both of us.

My Christmas tree had a lovely little vine growing around it that they kindly removed when I bought it.  Problem is, that vine was poison ivy and I now am sporting a lovely stripe of it in the smile line around the left side of my mouth. Sheesh...


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Oh no!  Hope it goes away fast.

Debbie,
Get well soon & take it easy.

Jennifer,
Ditto on photopass, I had some issues with lost photos as well.

Beth,
Yay for having the family all home.

Glynis,
I made about a million of your oreo truffles for various neighbors & events we will be going to.  Thanks so much for posting that a few years ago because t has become my go to recipe for this time of year. 

Everything is the same here...Katie turned 16 yesterday & I was an emotional basket case pretty much most of the day.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Good afternoon!!!
> 
> Deb - Congrats on being about done!  I'm only missing one item I ordered, and I'm really hoping it gets here in time.  It's a custom made Golden Snitch locket with golden wings for Katie.  Alan and I have each written a little note to her to tuck in the locket.  I know she'll love it, but I haven't heard from the seller, so I don't know what's going on.  If I don't hear today, I'll track her down!
> 
> Anne Marie - Good job on the wrapping!  I hate it!!!  I'm trying to do it little by little this year, as opposed to the last couple of years where I'm still wrapping at midnight on Christmas Eve.  So far, I'm on track!  Sorry about the sick puppy.  That's no fun!
> 
> Elin - I see what you mean about the LED lights.  The blue are SO bright!  I like the older strings of lights that are more muted.  My dad usually has a gold tree with gold lights, but this year he decided he was tired of gold (it was the 50th anniversary for his theater company, so everything all summer long was gold), and wanted something different.  He decided on purple and silver.  He wanted purple lights, but couldn't find them in his small town.  He ended up buying clear lights, then ordering special light dye from his theatrical supply company.  He and my niece spent an evening together watching Christmas movies and dyeing the lights purple.  I can't wait to see it!  I'll post pictures after Christmas!
> 
> I'm trying something new today.  I'm spicing nuts in my crockpot.  While that's working, I have peanut brittle in the microwave.  I'm finally beginning to get into the Christmas spirit!  It feels really good!  Better late, than never!  Tonight, when the kids all get home from their activities, we are writing Christmas cards to wounded soldiers.  They are so excited about this project!  I can't wait to see how they turn out!



Our LED lights look blue in photos too, not sure why, but they are really evenly bright.



MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Your tree is beautiful Elin, Bob looks like he's doing great.
> 
> I started having a pain in my back Monday evening, by Tuesday night it was horrible, rather than going to the ER I elected to wait untill I saw my primary care doctor Wednesday morning.  After an ultrasound and two CT scans they found out that I had pnuemonia and the lower lobe of my lung had collapsed.  This was a shock to me bacause I haven't been coughing or had any congestion.  So I've lost more time from my Christmas prep that was already way behind, I'm feeling better so hopefully I can get some gifts wrapped today.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well



OMG!!  I'm glad they were able to diagnose it and hope you recover quickly



PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> Bob's coumadin level has finally settled out to am acceptable number so we don't have to go back to the clinic for three weeks!  If it stays there they will lengthen that to four and finally six.  That will be nice for both of us.
> 
> My Christmas tree had a lovely little vine growing around it that they kindly removed when I bought it.  Problem is, that vine was poison ivy and I now am sporting a lovely stripe of it in the smile line around the left side of my mouth. Sheesh...



I'm glad his coumadin levels have stabilized.  

I've never seen poison ivy in the ivy form, just the plants.  I really hope that it doesn't spread 



mommykds said:


> Elin,
> Oh no!  Hope it goes away fast.
> 
> Debbie,
> Get well soon & take it easy.
> 
> Jennifer,
> Ditto on photopass, I had some issues with lost photos as well.
> 
> Beth,
> Yay for having the family all home.
> 
> Glynis,
> I made about a million of your oreo truffles for various neighbors & events we will be going to.  Thanks so much for posting that a few years ago because t has become my go to recipe for this time of year.
> 
> Everything is the same here...Katie turned 16 yesterday & I was an emotional basket case pretty much most of the day.



I had a tough time on Nick's 16th birthday too.  I must say that having him get his license and drive off by himself for the first time was just as hard


----------



## my3princes

I'm still struggling with nausea on a daily basis even with new meds, but it seems to be a bit more under control.

Tomorrow we have the kid's regular bowling in the morning then Nick and Hunter are bowling in a High School tournament in the afternoon.  We'll be at the bowling alley all day.  Good thing that I've got Christmas under control.  I'm going to get my Christmas cards addressed while in between games tomorrow.  I should have plenty of time.  I finally took some pictures of the boys this week and got a collage print finished and ordered today.  I think this is my last task other than cooking.  I want to get a big batch of frosting made on Sunday then I can make cupcakes, brownies and cookies quickly in the evening and frost them for the kids' parties.

I spoke to our mortgage officer today and rates have dropped enough for it to make sense for us to refinance again.  We can save about $80 per month and take a year and a half off the term.  Rates are down to 3.27% and the savings will be after the closing costs are wrapped into the loan.


----------



## Glynis

Debbie - Pneumonia!!!  Feel better quickly!

Anne Marie - I love that recipe, too!  It's amazing how rich they taste for such little work!  Sorry about the 16 year old!  I'm staring that in the mouth with my Katie.  She keeps reminding me that she'll be 15 in July, and will be able to get her Learner's Permit.  I get grey hair just thinking about it!

Elin - Poison ivy!  Yikes!!!  I worry about that every time I take my Webelos troop out hiking!  I hope it heals up quickly!

Deb - I'm so sorry that you are still having issues with the medication.  Crossing my fingers that things will smooth out for you.  Have fun bowling tomorrow!  We had our bowling Christmas party this morning.  It was so fun!  Everyone made treats and we each got to choose a gift when we got our first strike.  This year I was the first strike!!  That never happens!

Well, the kids are out of school, now, until January 3rd.  I'm hoping that I can keep them busy enough that they are not complaining about being bored between now and Christmas.  After that we are going to my dad's house for New Year's, and I know they will have fun there!

I just found out today that Alan volunteered me to make a large Christmas dinner on the 24th for our family plus his mom and her husband.  Now, that, in itself, is not a problem, but his mother invited herself and hubby to spend the night at our house.  That is a HUGE problem for me.  She is so not well, and I just don't have the capability to take care of her (or him, as he's not doing so well, himself).  Our original plan was to cook dinner and take it to them.  I'm praying that their home health nurse will gently remind them that they are not supposed to leave their home and drive 2 hours away.  Pray for me, y'all!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

A very good Disney friend is on a train bound for F'burg as we speak.  We are about to have a grand girls weekend!!! 

Have good days, everyone!


----------



## MrsHeg

Whew, 

This thing has really kicked my butt, I don't think I've ever slept this much, I  went in to work for a few hours today and that didn't work very well.

Hopefully I'll get some strength back soon, now is not a good time for this.
I may be renting an ECV on our trip, I certainly can't walk very far right now.

Hope you're all having a  great weekend and making good progress on your holiday preparations.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Whew,
> 
> This thing has really kicked my butt, I don't think I've ever slept this much, I  went in to work for a few hours today and that didn't work very well.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get some strength back soon, now is not a good time for this.
> I may be renting an ECV on our trip, I certainly can't walk very far right now.
> 
> Hope you're all having a  great weekend and making good progress on your holiday preparations.



Debbie - You know that your health is more important than work (I KNOW it is THE season) so please take care of yourself.  ECVs are a wonderful addition to vacations!!  Hopefully you won't need one, but if you do, enjoy the freedom it gives you.  Bob was like a little kid on his.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! * 

Had a wonderfully festive time yesterday with Sandy and am very much looking forward to another day of holiday shopping and eating. We ended the night at one of our local malls. Although Disney and the Osborne Family have nothing to fear, this was quite a festive way to end our day!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkWf-HO-fYk


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Whew,
> 
> This thing has really kicked my butt, I don't think I've ever slept this much, I  went in to work for a few hours today and that didn't work very well.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get some strength back soon, now is not a good time for this.
> I may be renting an ECV on our trip, I certainly can't walk very far right now.
> 
> Hope you're all having a  great weekend and making good progress on your holiday preparations.



An ECV sounds like a smart idea.  You certainly don't want to push yourself and end up feeling worse.



Glynis said:


> Debbie - Pneumonia!!!  Feel better quickly!
> 
> Anne Marie - I love that recipe, too!  It's amazing how rich they taste for such little work!  Sorry about the 16 year old!  I'm staring that in the mouth with my Katie.  She keeps reminding me that she'll be 15 in July, and will be able to get her Learner's Permit.  I get grey hair just thinking about it!
> 
> Elin - Poison ivy!  Yikes!!!  I worry about that every time I take my Webelos troop out hiking!  I hope it heals up quickly!
> 
> Deb - I'm so sorry that you are still having issues with the medication.  Crossing my fingers that things will smooth out for you.  Have fun bowling tomorrow!  We had our bowling Christmas party this morning.  It was so fun!  Everyone made treats and we each got to choose a gift when we got our first strike.  This year I was the first strike!!  That never happens!
> 
> Well, the kids are out of school, now, until January 3rd.  I'm hoping that I can keep them busy enough that they are not complaining about being bored between now and Christmas.  After that we are going to my dad's house for New Year's, and I know they will have fun there!
> 
> I just found out today that Alan volunteered me to make a large Christmas dinner on the 24th for our family plus his mom and her husband.  Now, that, in itself, is not a problem, but his mother invited herself and hubby to spend the night at our house.  That is a HUGE problem for me.  She is so not well, and I just don't have the capability to take care of her (or him, as he's not doing so well, himself).  Our original plan was to cook dinner and take it to them.  I'm praying that their home health nurse will gently remind them that they are not supposed to leave their home and drive 2 hours away.  Pray for me, y'all!



What was he thinking having extras in the house for the holiday?  I hope the home health nurse reminds them 



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Had a wonderfully festive time yesterday with Sandy and am very much looking forward to another day of holiday shopping and eating. We ended the night at one of our local malls. Although Disney and the Osborne Family have nothing to fear, this was quite a festive way to end our day!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkWf-HO-fYk



Glad you had fun.


----------



## my3princes

We were at the bowling alley from 8:30 am - 5 pm yesterday with just a quick lunch break between morning league and the high school tournament.  The boys did really well.  Nick's team came in third and Hunter's team took first   Nice way to start off the season.


----------



## bear74

saw this recipe and thought you lovely ladies and Tom might like.

Candy Cane Snowballs

    3 c. powdered sugar, divided
    1 1/4 c butter, softened
    2 t. vanilla (or if youd prefer a stronger peppermint flavor, you can replace 1 t. of vanilla with a teaspoon of peppermint extract)
    1 egg
    3 c. flour
    1 T. baking powder
    1/2 t. salt
    3/4 c. finely crushed candy canes, divided
    1/2 c. granulated sugar
    2-3 T. milk

1. In a mixing bowl, beat 1 1/2 cup powdered sugar and butter until fluffy. Add vanilla and egg and beat until combined.

2. In a separate bowl, combine flour, baking powder and salt. Stir to combine. Slowly add to mixing bowl, beating until combined, about 1 minute. Stir 1/2 cup finely crushed candy canes in by hand.



3. Roll dough into small balls using just under a teaspoon of dough. Rolls balls through granulated sugar to coat and place on baking sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes. Cool.



4. While cookies bake, stir together remaining 1 1/2 c. powdered sugar with 2-3 T. of milk. Add just enough milk to form a thick glaze. Drizzle over cooled cookies and top with remaining crushed candy canes immediately.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> What was he thinking having extras in the house for the holiday?  I hope the home health nurse reminds them



Thanks for the pixie dust, Deb!  I have a feeling I'm going to need it!  The thing is, I think Alan is hoping for a real relationship with his mom.  She was such an abusive parent while he was young (and his back has the scars to prove it), but he hopes that before she dies, she'll be a "normal" mom.  He just can't admit that she's not going to change.  She may not be physically abusive anymore, but she is emotionally abusive.  If we go to her house, I can take the kids and leave when things start to get rocky, but if she's at my house, it's much harder.  I feel so badly for Alan, because he just never had the kind of mom he could be proud of.  He wants that so much!  I'm just trying really hard to put a good face on things, and hope that something will change between now and Saturday.  I'm going to try to talk to him about it tonight, but I'm not too hopeful in getting him to see how much better it would be for all involved to have them stay at their own house.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Thanks for the pixie dust, Deb!  I have a feeling I'm going to need it!  The thing is, I think Alan is hoping for a real relationship with his mom.  She was such an abusive parent while he was young (and his back has the scars to prove it), but he hopes that before she dies, she'll be a "normal" mom.  He just can't admit that she's not going to change.  She may not be physically abusive anymore, but she is emotionally abusive.  If we go to her house, I can take the kids and leave when things start to get rocky, but if she's at my house, it's much harder.  I feel so badly for Alan, because he just never had the kind of mom he could be proud of.  He wants that so much!  I'm just trying really hard to put a good face on things, and hope that something will change between now and Saturday.  I'm going to try to talk to him about it tonight, but I'm not too hopeful in getting him to see how much better it would be for all involved to have them stay at their own house.



I understand completely.  Chris had/has that relationship with his mother.  She was never physically abusive, but was and is still emotionally abusive.  The beauty is that I have not had to say anything along the way because she kept hurting him and closing doors over the years and about a year and a half ago he finally "got it" and saw the real her.  They rarely talk now and he really has separated himself emotionally and seems to be okay with it.  He's simply given up.


----------



## Tammi67

Hi everyone!  

Long time no type! 

I just wanted to pop in and let you all know that I'm thinking of you and wishing you the very merriest of Christmases.

Life is good here.  Busy with working, kids' school, homework and activities.


----------



## Glynis

Morning, everyone!  Just popping in to say hello before I go to the dentist this morning.  I hope it's a fast appointment, as I have tons to do today!  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

My recitals are winding down and I am getting into the holiday spirit. The only box of presents that needed to be shipped left on Sunday so no fears that Santa will make it to Massachusetts this year!  I have lunch with my two Golden Girl co-workers today.  We haven't had time to do a Christmas luncheon in years because of our WDW trips.  I am very much looking forward to this!  I hope everyone has good days!


----------



## my3princes

It sounds like most of us are wrapping up our pre holiday to do list   I hope that everyone manages and that those not feeling well start to feel better real soon


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*





One private lesson this morning and a recital and private lesson this afternoon.  Home by 4:30 and done until January 3!


----------



## mommykds

Been making desserts all day.  Peanut butter pie, cool whip pie, cupcakes & homemade chocolates.  It's raining & dreary & the dog is very bored.  So much so that she has been flying over the couch & onto my kitchen counters.    I had to break out one of her Christmas presents (a huge rawhide bone) to keep her busy.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## Glynis

Well, my trip to the dentist was actually quite pleasant!  I do have a couple of cavities, but because they are on wisdom teeth, and I'm having those pulled after the first of the year, the dentist didn't see any "wisdom" in filling them!  So, I got off with a cleaning, and the good news that there are no new cavities!  Hooray!!!

Today, I sent the 4 older kids to my sister's house for a sleep over with their cousins.  Timmy is set up with a movie (I know, bad mommy), and I just got all the stocking stuffers separated, and ready to go for Saturday night.  Jacob's mp3 player and Mary's iPod shuffle are all charged up and loaded, Katie's Kindle is charged up and loaded, and her new cell phone is charging up right now.  I still need to download a good ring tone for her, so Alan can call it Christmas morning.

Next on my list is putting together plates of goodies for the neighbors.  I think I've made enough stuff.  If not, I have plenty of ingredients for more peanut brittle.  Once that's done, Timmy and I are going to relax for a while.  I have a new book from the library that is calling my name, and I want some reading time!

Alan gets off work in about 4 hours, and then he and I are going to have a heart to heart talk about his mother, and why she should not come to our house Christmas eve.  I'm going to calmly state my position and hope that he sees things my way.  If he doesn't, I'll just deal with it, but I want him to at least listen to me with an open mind.  Wish me luck!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Well, my trip to the dentist was actually quite pleasant!  I do have a couple of cavities, but because they are on wisdom teeth, and I'm having those pulled after the first of the year, the dentist didn't see any "wisdom" in filling them!  So, I got off with a cleaning, and the good news that there are no new cavities!  Hooray!!!
> 
> Today, I sent the 4 older kids to my sister's house for a sleep over with their cousins.  Timmy is set up with a movie (I know, bad mommy), and I just got all the stocking stuffers separated, and ready to go for Saturday night.  Jacob's mp3 player and Mary's iPod shuffle are all charged up and loaded, Katie's Kindle is charged up and loaded, and her new cell phone is charging up right now.  I still need to download a good ring tone for her, so Alan can call it Christmas morning.
> 
> Next on my list is putting together plates of goodies for the neighbors.  I think I've made enough stuff.  If not, I have plenty of ingredients for more peanut brittle.  Once that's done, Timmy and I are going to relax for a while.  I have a new book from the library that is calling my name, and I want some reading time!
> 
> Alan gets off work in about 4 hours, and then he and I are going to have a heart to heart talk about his mother, and why she should not come to our house Christmas eve.  I'm going to calmly state my position and hope that he sees things my way.  If he doesn't, I'll just deal with it, but I want him to at least listen to me with an open mind.  Wish me luck!



Good luck, Glynis!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

I've slowly gotten over the pnuemonia, but it hit me pretty hard, so I've given myself the year off from any baking or candy making this year, I was still going to try but decided not to stress myself out over it, it's just not worth it.

Glynis, I hope your talk went well with Alan.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I've slowly gotten over the pnuemonia, but it hit me pretty hard, so I've given myself the year off from any baking or candy making this year, I was still going to try but decided not to stress myself out over it, it's just not worth it.
> 
> Glynis, I hope your talk went well with Alan.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



You're a wise woman.  That's what stores are for.  Take it easy.   I'm in charge of food for Christmas Day and we're doing appetizers and most of them are in packages from BJ's.


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
Ditto.  Take it easy & get better.


----------



## mommykds

I am making dinner too.  Just us for Christmas & we are having chicken, a pasta dish, stuffing, cranberries, string beans, creamed spinach & potatoes.  Desserts are done & staring at me in the fridge.  I have more cupcakes that have to be made for church & grocery shopping to do.  Kids are all over the place with friends/sleepovers. 

Hope all of you are enjoying the holiday.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Glad everyone is getting in the spirit.  Debbie - good for you for not doing a lot!   Deb - appetizers sound perfect for Christmas and BJs has great ones.  Anne Marie - can you ship me a dessert, please?  I can't decide what to have for either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day desserts!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning! 

I've got the Christmas spirit in me!! 

Shopping is done and wrapped, except for my parents but I can do that AFTER Christmas since we won't see them until Tuesday or Wednesday.  We are going to a friend's house for Christmas dinner and I'm in charge of salad, rolls and dessert.  Seems I got off pretty easy!

Today and tomorrow I work, and then I'm off until the 2nd!


----------



## MrsHeg

I'm going to cheat and just copy and paste my FB post, this is really amazing to see, and has had many of my co workers in tears to see such kindness. (me too)

Working in retail during the holidays is a real bummer to say the least, but this year I've been able to witness first hand a new form of sharing Christmas joy, "Layaway Angels" have been visiting the store all week and paying off layaways where people have their kids Christmas on layaway and are struggling to pay for it. We've seen many tears of joy because of the kindness of strangers. It's nice to see that there are people who care about others.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> I'm going to cheat and just copy and paste my FB post, this is really amazing to see, and has had many of my co workers in tears to see such kindness. (me too)
> 
> Working in retail during the holidays is a real bummer to say the least, but this year I've been able to witness first hand a new form of sharing Christmas joy, "Layaway Angels" have been visiting the store all week and paying off layaways where people have their kids Christmas on layaway and are struggling to pay for it. We've seen many tears of joy because of the kindness of strangers. It's nice to see that there are people who care about others.



I wondered if your store was going to have some of those angelic visits.  How wonderful to know that they are in your town too!


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> I'm going to cheat and just copy and paste my FB post, this is really amazing to see, and has had many of my co workers in tears to see such kindness. (me too)
> 
> Working in retail during the holidays is a real bummer to say the least, but this year I've been able to witness first hand a new form of sharing Christmas joy, "Layaway Angels" have been visiting the store all week and paying off layaways where people have their kids Christmas on layaway and are struggling to pay for it. We've seen many tears of joy because of the kindness of strangers. It's nice to see that there are people who care about others.



That is so nice to hear.  There is still some good in the World


----------



## mommykds

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Merry Christmas Eve, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Merry Christmas Eve!  I hope everyone is enjoying the day with family and friends.  Even though I'm at work, to me I'm with "family".


----------



## my3princes

I hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas Eve and that Santa is good to all of you


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Tammi67

Just got home from Midnight Mass with the kids.  What spiritual nourishment!  While the congregation and choir were singing Silent Night, I closed my eyes and was immediately transported to the Candlelight Processional.  I have to admit, I got a little teary.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## PNO4TE




----------



## bear74

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## bear74

So thinking of going to Disneyland in September of next year. We will be married 10yrs.  We honeymooned at WDW. Original thought was WDW but I not sure how much of fantasyland will be open.  We have never done Disneyland so am considering it.  Glynis and Tia I will welcome any and all sugestions if we do go.


----------



## bethbuchall

Merry Christmas, DDA!  Thanks for being some of my best gifts!


----------



## my3princes




----------



## MrsHeg

Merry Christmas Friends,

I hope each of you had a wonderful Christmas, ours was simple spent with our children and grandchildren a various extended family members, couldn't ask for anything more.

I'm feeling much better, I go Tuesday for chest xrays to make sure everything is clear.

Christmas Eve at the store was filled with even more Angels, one in particular had us in tears.  One of our coworkers is a single mother, her youngest is in hes first year of college, but she is also raising her 11 year old granddaughter.  She works two jobs to make ends meet and doesn't have any money to spare after paying bills.  She had already told the kids it was going to be a "light" Christmas this year.  She had put a game system in layaway and was going to try and pay it out after Christmas and give it as a family gift.  A man called the store and said he would like to be a Layaway Angel because he and his wife were never able to have children and wanted to make Christmas a little brighter for a child.  The manager told him about our coworkers situation, he said he would be in to pay off her layaway and for her to go shopping and spend another $200 on the kids.  We called her back to the office to tell her, she couldn't even talk for the tears.  She was able to get a camera for her granddaughter, which was the only thing she had asked for and a coupld of things for her son.  She told me that now she was excited about Christmas.  Seeing all there acts of kindness this year has been a special blessing to me, Thank you so much to all of the Angels out there, you really did make a difference.


----------



## Tammi67

What a heart-warming story, Debbie.  With all that is going on in the world, it sure is nice to hear some about "good".  I'm also glad to hear that you are feeling better.

We had a nice, quiet Christmas here too.  The kids were happy with their gifts, then we went to a friend's house for dinner.  Good food and great friends.....who could ask for more?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Happy Boxing Day, DDA! *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hope you all had a nice Christmas. It was definitely a bit weird without Joe here, but we skyped and opened presents together so that was nice. Technology can be wonderful at times!
Today looks to be a lazy day-I don't have anything really planned so Im looking forward to a lowkey day!


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Merry Christmas Friends,
> 
> I hope each of you had a wonderful Christmas, ours was simple spent with our children and grandchildren a various extended family members, couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> I'm feeling much better, I go Tuesday for chest xrays to make sure everything is clear.
> 
> Christmas Eve at the store was filled with even more Angels, one in particular had us in tears.  One of our coworkers is a single mother, her youngest is in hes first year of college, but she is also raising her 11 year old granddaughter.  She works two jobs to make ends meet and doesn't have any money to spare after paying bills.  She had already told the kids it was going to be a "light" Christmas this year.  She had put a game system in layaway and was going to try and pay it out after Christmas and give it as a family gift.  A man called the store and said he would like to be a Layaway Angel because he and his wife were never able to have children and wanted to make Christmas a little brighter for a child.  The manager told him about our coworkers situation, he said he would be in to pay off her layaway and for her to go shopping and spend another $200 on the kids.  We called her back to the office to tell her, she couldn't even talk for the tears.  She was able to get a camera for her granddaughter, which was the only thing she had asked for and a coupld of things for her son.  She told me that now she was excited about Christmas.  Seeing all there acts of kindness this year has been a special blessing to me, Thank you so much to all of the Angels out there, you really did make a difference.




You had me crying.  How sweet those angels are.  


We also had a quiet Christmas.  The boys decided that we should open presents slowly and see what each person got.  That was wonderful.  We stayed home all day.  We had expected my parents in the morning, but they decided to stay home until around 2 PM as we were having dinner.  They stayed until 8.  It really was nice to be home, enjoy the quiet and not feel like we had to be some where or doing something.

My brother asked on Christmas eve why we don't go someplace warm for Christmas so I wouldn't be suprised if we do a family trip someplace warm one of these Christmas' to come


----------



## mommykds

We had a nice quiet Christmas.  The kids LOVE their Kindles & have not put them down for a minute.  Now I want one! 

Dana took the dog to a dog park & I got alot of cleaning done.  I also booked all our dining for spring break.  We will be eating at 50s Prime Time (my kids love this place), Yak & Yeti, Liberty Tree Tavern, Crystal Palace, & Sanaa.  Can't wait to try Sanaa, heard so many good things about that.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We also had a fairly quiet Christmas and I got to cook a lot more than I normally have time to do.  

Since we are not into a large-screen HD television and I gave my Wii to Kristin when she moved to her apartment, we have never had Netflix.  One of the gifts I gave Bob (knowing I will use it also) was a ROKU streaming media player.  It is a wireless device that uses our home network to access Netflix and Hulu and Pandora and other sites like that.  Kristin gave Bob the first 6 months of Netflix and I signed us up.  It may very well be the best thing I have given him in years! He has found all the old Star Trek episodes and movies he loves but that we don't own and has been having so much fun.  This makes me happy because I know he gets bored.  One can only read so many books and watch so much TV, you know.  I also got him a CAD program like he had when he was designing and he has started designing steam trains, of all things!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> We also had a fairly quiet Christmas and I got to cook a lot more than I normally have time to do.
> 
> Since we are not into a large-screen HD television and I gave my Wii to Kristin when she moved to her apartment, we have never had Netflix.  One of the gifts I gave Bob (knowing I will use it also) was a ROKU streaming media player.  It is a wireless device that uses our home network to access Netflix and Hulu and Pandora and other sites like that.  Kristin gave Bob the first 6 months of Netflix and I signed us up.  It may very well be the best thing I have given him in years! He has found all the old Star Trek episodes and movies he loves but that we don't own and has been having so much fun.  This makes me happy because I know he gets bored.  One can only read so many books and watch so much TV, you know.  I also got him a CAD program like he had when he was designing and he has started designing steam trains, of all things!



I guess you know what tour to book next time your at WDW 


Tomorrow is my 7 month window for Aulani.  Please keep your fingers crossed that I can book what we want.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I guess you know what tour to book next time your at WDW
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 7 month window for Aulani.  Please keep your fingers crossed that I can book what we want.



He has already taken the Steam Train Tour!   Bob worked for the B&O Railroad one summer during college.  And he has had a love affair with trains all his life. 

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> I guess you know what tour to book next time your at WDW
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 7 month window for Aulani.  Please keep your fingers crossed that I can book what we want.



Did you get what you wanted?


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> Did you get what you wanted?



We did get what we wanted.  Thanks for asking.  We booked the first 4 nights of our vacation with accommodations for the 11 of us.  We got a 2 bedroom and a studio.  She said it was the last 2 bedroom and I called at exactly 9 AM on our 7 month window   The 2 bedroom is a lockoff which means one bedroom and attached studio.  That may actually work well for us as my parents can have the attached studio and Dad can nap or they can be up at the crack of dawn without bothering the boys.  My brother's family will have the detached studio.   

We are hoping to add 2 nights after our cruise for just the 5 of us as the other's will fly directly home.  I also hope to book 5 nights at the Grand Californian which DVC tells me will be harder to book than Aulani


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> We did get what we wanted.  Thanks for asking.  We booked the first 4 nights of our vacation with accommodations for the 11 of us.  We got a 2 bedroom and a studio.  She said it was the last 2 bedroom and I called at exactly 9 AM on our 7 month window   The 2 bedroom is a lockoff which means one bedroom and attached studio.  That may actually work well for us as my parents can have the attached studio and Dad can nap or they can be up at the crack of dawn without bothering the boys.  My brother's family will have the detached studio.
> 
> We are hoping to add 2 nights after our cruise for just the 5 of us as the other's will fly directly home.  I also hope to book 5 nights at the Grand Californian which DVC tells me will be harder to book than Aulani


 good luck with the rest


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - I am glad your Hawaii trip is starting to come together for you all so well!


----------



## mommykds

Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## MrsHeg

Wishing Everyone a Great 2012!


----------



## PNO4TE

Hoping all my DDA Friends are surrounded by those you love tonight!


----------



## my3princes

Happy New Year's my Friends!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

*Happy New Years!!!
*


The kids are playing a wii game so I have a few minutes to hop on my computer-I've got to get my laptop fixed!

We had a nice Christmas except that I got a nasty cold starting Christmas night.  Still have congestion.  Hoping it will be all gone by the half marathon Saturday.  I was also hoping to do one more walk tomorrow.  I am pretty fearful of getting swept for not being fast enough.  MaryK can absolutely do it baring some sort of injury that day or getting this nasty cold-she was already getting it so hopefully she'll be clear for the race too.

We sort of committed to each other that if we were successful doing the WDW half we would do the DL half in September to get the coast to coast medal.  You have to do 2 races in the same calendar year.  I've got to decide what I would do if I don't finish the WDW half and MaryK does.  Does that mean I should try another WDW race so I can get the coast to coast too?  Not sure what that would mean for a family trip either.  If I go to DL for Labor Day would I just make that our family trip? 


They let someone else go at work the Thursday before Christmas (our last day in the office).  She was actually new and relocated from Atlanta.  I guess if there were performance issues it was likely for the best but it just served to keep the uneasy atmosphere at work going.  They are having coffee at the entrance Tuesday to welcome us all back to another difficult year.  I hear they are doing some sort of raffle.  

Sorry I haven't posted too much.  I've been in a funk with all the continued stress at work.  Don't see much relief in site for that.  I was hoping once the budget was done in November it would improve but I still have more to do than I can manage.  And I've got some other issues here at home too.  Frankly not excited about this trip (I leave on Wednesday) but maybe it will be good for me.  I come home Monday and Tuesday is Joe's 11th birthday.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Bernadette - It sounds like what you need this morning is a great big   I hope you start feeling better and things settle down both at work and home.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.

Bernadette,
Glad to see you.  Sorry to hear about work & home stress.  If you ever want to talk.


----------



## tinker1bell

Three more days and I will be in WDW!!!!   Four more days and I will be walking the 5K!!!  I am getting so excited.  Vicki will be staying with me at the Grand Floridian for two days and then I will be her roommate at the AKL!!!  Two places I would have never had the chance to stay at.  Can't wait to see all of my teammates and good friends.


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> Three more days and I will be in WDW!!!!   Four more days and I will be walking the 5K!!!  I am getting so excited.  Vicki will be staying with me at the Grand Floridian for two days and then I will be her roommate at the AKL!!!  Two places I would have never had the chance to stay at.  Can't wait to see all of my teammates and good friends.



Terry have fun and good luck to you and Vicki.  Is Stephanie walking this as well?


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Three more days and I will be in WDW!!!!   Four more days and I will be walking the 5K!!!  I am getting so excited.  Vicki will be staying with me at the Grand Floridian for two days and then I will be her roommate at the AKL!!!  Two places I would have never had the chance to stay at.  Can't wait to see all of my teammates and good friends.



You guys are going to be AWESOME!


----------



## Glynis

Good luck, Bernadette!!!  I hope you do well, and don't get swept! I was worried about that, but managed to do ok.

Terry - Good luck with the 5K, and have FUN!!!  

We had a very nice, low-key Christmas and New Year's.  The kids were all happy with what they got, and we got to spend the week in between Christmas and New Year's with my dad.  Alan got sent to Iowa to cover the GOP caucus, so it was kind of a depressing NYE for me.  He gets home on Wednesday, so maybe we'll go out to celebrate, then.


----------



## mommykds

Terry- Have a great time!


----------



## my3princes

It's good to see you all in 2012.

I spent 3 1/2 days out of my 4 day weekend redoing out main bath.  It was the only room in the house that we haven't redone since we built.  I HATE stripping wallpaper and everything that goes along with those repairs, but it is done.  3 of those days were 12 hour days so no relaxing, but I'm glad to have it done.

I have 1 1/2 hours before bed and the hell that comes with the work week.  Ugh I hope I find a new job soon, but I'll tough it out until then just to have the health insurance.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Wow.  I can't believe that it is only a couple of days until I fly to Disney for the full marathon.  If anyone wants to track my progress, you can sign up for notifications at http://www.xacte.com/templates/disney/marathon/.  Sometimes they are late so no guarantees.  

I head to Lansing tomorrow morning really early.  I'm not looking forward to going back down.  I got a phone call on Thursday letting me know that my apartment was broken into and the police were called.  I'll find out tomorrow what was taken.  I assume my two flat screen TVs which are the only things that would be worth taking.  I'll have a friend come in with me when I get there.  

I keep hoping a job will open up with the state somewhere in the U.P. but so far no such luck.  At least Chuck will be coming down once a month now.  I'll be trying to work from the U.P. once a month as well.


----------



## bear74

Disney Yooper said:


> Wow.  I can't believe that it is only a couple of days until I fly to Disney for the full marathon.  If anyone wants to track my progress, you can sign up for notifications at http://www.xacte.com/templates/disney/marathon/.  Sometimes they are late so no guarantees.
> 
> I head to Lansing tomorrow morning really early.  I'm not looking forward to going back down.  I got a phone call on Thursday letting me know that my apartment was broken into and the police were called.  I'll find out tomorrow what was taken.  I assume my two flat screen TVs which are the only things that would be worth taking.  I'll have a friend come in with me when I get there.
> 
> I keep hoping a job will open up with the state somewhere in the U.P. but so far no such luck.  At least Chuck will be coming down once a month now.  I'll be trying to work from the U.P. once a month as well.



Oh bummer I hope thats the only thing that was taken


----------



## Glynis

Disney Yooper said:


> Wow.  I can't believe that it is only a couple of days until I fly to Disney for the full marathon.  If anyone wants to track my progress, you can sign up for notifications at http://www.xacte.com/templates/disney/marathon/.  Sometimes they are late so no guarantees.
> 
> I head to Lansing tomorrow morning really early.  I'm not looking forward to going back down.  I got a phone call on Thursday letting me know that my apartment was broken into and the police were called.  I'll find out tomorrow what was taken.  I assume my two flat screen TVs which are the only things that would be worth taking.  I'll have a friend come in with me when I get there.
> 
> I keep hoping a job will open up with the state somewhere in the U.P. but so far no such luck.  At least Chuck will be coming down once a month now.  I'll be trying to work from the U.P. once a month as well.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry about the break in!  I guess the silver lining to that cloud is that it happened while you were gone!  How scary it would have been to have been there!  I hope that things work out with the police.

Good luck with the marathon!  I'll be cheering you on from afar!  

Fingers crossed that the job search is good to you, and that you find something closer to home!


----------



## Tammi67

You ladies heading to WDW are going to have such a fun time!  Especially Terry and Vicki!  I remember being there one year during the race and saying to myself "how cool would that be?".  I have a friend who is planning on running in 2013.  

Sorry to hear about your break-in, Vicki.  I hope it isn't as bad as you fear.


----------



## mommykds

Vicki,
Sorry to hear about the breakin. Just glad you were not there when it happened.  Hope they did not take much.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Vicki - I know you will be terrific in your marathon.  You have worked hard.  I am so sorry you have to deal with a break-in before you can even go.  I hope you fine that they just grabbed and ran and didn't do any additional damage to your adorable apartment.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  Well, 3 out of 5 kids have gone to school!  Katie and Timmy are still home.  Timmy, because he has to, and Katie because she has a sore throat.  She's hoping it's just because of the cold she had that made her sleep with an open mouth.  She's really hoping to make it back to school for her last 2 classes of the day.  We'll see.  She's napping on the couch, right now.  Cross your fingers!  It's the last week of the term, and she really needs to be in class!

It is gorgeous here today!  The sun is shining, and the sky is blue!  We are supposed to warm up to almost 50 degrees today.  My kids are kind of wondering when winter will arrive.  I know it will make an appearance eventually, but I'm enjoying the sun and the warmth!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> Wow.  I can't believe that it is only a couple of days until I fly to Disney for the full marathon.  If anyone wants to track my progress, you can sign up for notifications at http://www.xacte.com/templates/disney/marathon/.  Sometimes they are late so no guarantees.
> 
> I head to Lansing tomorrow morning really early.  I'm not looking forward to going back down.  I got a phone call on Thursday letting me know that my apartment was broken into and the police were called.  I'll find out tomorrow what was taken.  I assume my two flat screen TVs which are the only things that would be worth taking.  I'll have a friend come in with me when I get there.
> 
> I keep hoping a job will open up with the state somewhere in the U.P. but so far no such luck.  At least Chuck will be coming down once a month now.  I'll be trying to work from the U.P. once a month as well.



I hope that they didn't take much or destroy anything.  I'm sure it will be scary being there for a while.  Have you looked for jobs outside of the state government?  I know that you've been there a long time, but maybe there are amazing jobs out there closer to home that don't involve the government

I've started applying for jobs with the Government and at other businesses.  We need the money and insurance, but the anxiety that my current job has given me has really effected every part of my life and it is so not worth it.    I'm not a quiter, but I'm not going to continue driving my health into the ground for much longer.

I woke up at 1:30 this morning feeling like I was on a rocking ship, the room was spinning and I was super nauseous.  I had to hold the walls to get down the hall for my nausea meds.  I called out sick and the vertigo symptoms passed sometime late morning.  I am still having trouble regulating my body temp and am broken out in hives again.  My Dad had something similar last week so hopefully it is viral, but I've had so much sickness lately that I can completely attribute to anxiety.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> Bernadette - It sounds like what you need this morning is a great big   I hope you start feeling better and things settle down both at work and home.


Thank you!  I think I need some Elin blood. 



mommykds said:


> Bernadette,
> Glad to see you.  Sorry to hear about work & home stress.  If you ever want to talk.


Thank you!  I watch a bit of a video on the "extra day" thing at Disney on leap day and they showed a Dole Whip and I immediately thought of you.  



tinker1bell said:


> Three more days and I will be in WDW!!!!   Four more days and I will be walking the 5K!!!  I am getting so excited.  Vicki will be staying with me at the Grand Floridian for two days and then I will be her roommate at the AKL!!!  Two places I would have never had the chance to stay at.  Can't wait to see all of my teammates and good friends.


How exciting!  I'm sure you'll love both GF & AKL!  Good luck with the 5K!



Glynis said:


> Good luck, Bernadette!!!  I hope you do well, and don't get swept! I was worried about that, but managed to do ok.


Thanks!  I'm terrified.  I'm even more terrified about how embarassed I will be when Mary K has her medal and I have none.  She deserves it.  She has worked hard at this.  Its been a rough/stressful year for me and I just didn't prepare as well as I should have.  I really should have-it might have helped with the stress....



Disney Yooper said:


> Wow.  I can't believe that it is only a couple of days until I fly to Disney for the full marathon.  If anyone wants to track my progress, you can sign up for notifications at http://www.xacte.com/templates/disney/marathon/.  Sometimes they are late so no guarantees.
> 
> I head to Lansing tomorrow morning really early.  I'm not looking forward to going back down.  I got a phone call on Thursday letting me know that my apartment was broken into and the police were called.  I'll find out tomorrow what was taken.  I assume my two flat screen TVs which are the only things that would be worth taking.  I'll have a friend come in with me when I get there.
> 
> I keep hoping a job will open up with the state somewhere in the U.P. but so far no such luck.  At least Chuck will be coming down once a month now.  I'll be trying to work from the U.P. once a month as well.


I'm so sorry to hear about the break in.  Hope it isn't too bad.  Glad you have a friend to go with you.

Good luck with the marathon!  I'm sure you'll do great.  I signed up to get your updates.  I'm not sure how mobile I will be on Sunday.



Glynis said:


> Katie because she has a sore throat.
> 
> It is gorgeous here today!  The sun is shining, and the sky is blue!  We are supposed to warm up to almost 50 degrees today.


Hope she's feeling better.

Sounds like it was warmer in UT than Disney today.  Thankfully it is warming up a bit before race day.



my3princes said:


> I hope that they didn't take much or destroy anything.  I'm sure it will be scary being there for a while.  Have you looked for jobs outside of the state government?  I know that you've been there a long time, but maybe there are amazing jobs out there closer to home that don't involve the government
> 
> I've started applying for jobs with the Government and at other businesses.  We need the money and insurance, but the anxiety that my current job has given me has really effected every part of my life and it is so not worth it.    I'm not a quiter, but I'm not going to continue driving my health into the ground for much longer.
> 
> I woke up at 1:30 this morning feeling like I was on a rocking ship, the room was spinning and I was super nauseous.  I had to hold the walls to get down the hall for my nausea meds.  I called out sick and the vertigo symptoms passed sometime late morning.  I am still having trouble regulating my body temp and am broken out in hives again.  My Dad had something similar last week so hopefully it is viral, but I've had so much sickness lately that I can completely attribute to anxiety.


Hope you're feeling better!

Good luck finding something that works better for you.  It is so scary out there!


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> I hope that they didn't take much or destroy anything.  I'm sure it will be scary being there for a while.  Have you looked for jobs outside of the state government?  I know that you've been there a long time, but maybe there are amazing jobs out there closer to home that don't involve the government
> 
> I've started applying for jobs with the Government and at other businesses.  We need the money and insurance, but the anxiety that my current job has given me has really effected every part of my life and it is so not worth it.    I'm not a quiter, but I'm not going to continue driving my health into the ground for much longer.
> 
> I woke up at 1:30 this morning feeling like I was on a rocking ship, the room was spinning and I was super nauseous.  I had to hold the walls to get down the hall for my nausea meds.  I called out sick and the vertigo symptoms passed sometime late morning.  I am still having trouble regulating my body temp and am broken out in hives again.  My Dad had something similar last week so hopefully it is viral, but I've had so much sickness lately that I can completely attribute to anxiety.



I haven't looked outside state government at this point.  I hate to lose my leave.    I have too much built up and enjoy my Disney trips.  I'll see how things go with Chuck coming down once a month.  

I lost two flat screen TVS, a DVD player and a microwave my mom paid like $5 for at a yard sale.  They came in, took a couple of drawers out of my desk and placed them on my bed.  I can tell they opened my dresser drawers because my underwear was sticking out of one which I never do.  I was planning to replace the microwave anyway because it didn't have a turntable in it.  I won't turn it in to insurance because it will cost about the same to replace it as the deductible and I don't want to chance my insurance rates going up because of a claim.

You need to get out of your job.  When it starts affecting your health, it isn't worth it.  

I still like my job for the most part.  It is just being away from Chuck that bugs me.  However, I love the flexible hours and work sites that I have as well as the leave.


----------



## Disney Yooper

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  I'm terrified.  I'm even more terrified about how embarassed I will be when Mary K has her medal and I have none.  She deserves it.  She has worked hard at this.  Its been a rough/stressful year for me and I just didn't prepare as well as I should have.  I really should have-it might have helped with the stress....



You are starting and that is a great accomplishment in itself.  Stand Proud no matter how you fare.  I think that you will be surprised and will be able to complete it.  Just don't start out too fast a pace that you can't maintain.  You only have to do 16 minute miles.  We are proud of you for attempting it.  I am signed up to track you on Saturday.  

Having said all that, I'm feeling the same way about the full.  I could have trained harder.  However, I know that I trained enough and can do it if I set my mind to it.  My new saying that I got from my nephew who is a cross country runner is "Running is a mental sport and we are all insane."


----------



## my3princes

On the weight loss threads the motto is a Did not Finish is Better than a Did not start  It's not about how well you do, it's the fact that you are out there doing it.


----------



## mommykds

lovesdumbo said:


> Thank you!  I watch a bit of a video on the "extra day" thing at Disney on leap day and they showed a Dole Whip and I immediately thought of you.


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Thank you!  I think I need some Elin blood.



You are going to have to explain that one! 

I know you are worried about finishing your race.  Please read what Vicki posted.  she is dead on correct.  I am so proud of all of you who set your goals for this month and are meeting them!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## Disney Yooper

I am basically packed. I feel like there is some major stuff missing but think that may be because so much is in my purple locker.    Lansing has a bus to the Detroit airport so I'll be catching that.  Bus leaves at 6:30, flight leaves Detroit at 11:30 and I land in Orlando at 2:00.  I'm very excited and nervous all at the same time.  Thanks for being there for me!  I appreciate all of your support.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  I'm still around...just happily spending time with the "big kids" while they are home and busily getting back into the swing of things at work.  I love my job, but I must admit that I wasn't really ready to return after a glorious Christmas break.  Fortunately, it's hard to stay frumpy when working with 3 and 4 year olds. 

Deb, I am sorry that your job is causing so many stress problems.  I certainly hope that you find something new soon.  Your health and happiness are so important!

Bernadette, keep positive thoughts!  You can do it!  I will be thinking of you.

Vicki, I know you've already left, but I'll be thinking of you, too!  What a great accomplishment this will be!  I am sorry about the loss of your tvs and other possessions, but I am glad that you are safe.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Vicki, Stephanie and Terry - GOOD LUCK!!! (I hope I haven't missed anyone!!)

Deb - Take care of yourself, please.

Bernadette - I am still hoping that things are going to get better for you at work, too.

Beth - Enjoy those big kids a couple more weeks!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Afternoon,
We're back at the resort giving  our feet a break after having a great morning at the Magic Kingdom and a little bit of shopping at DTD.

We spent the afternoon and evening at Studios with Stephanie Tuesday night, I hope to get to see everyone else sometime this weekend.


----------



## Tammi67

I hope all of our runners have a great race!!  I wish I could be there with you.  I'm so proud of you all!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie - I am glad you and Richie are getting to spend time with all our friends!

GO TEAM!!


----------



## my3princes

HI ALL

Another busy day here.  The appraiser called yesterday afternoon and wanted to come at 8 AM today   Of course we had our Aulani webcast scheduled for yesterday so we Had to watch that twice   Then we threw the house back together.  The appraisal visit is done and now we wait until we get the report.  The Mortgage rate dropped to 3% today so we did lock in.

Colby had a dermatology appointment today and had to have a mole removed from his foot.  They are biopsying it, it could be melenoma and if it wasn't now, it would have been within 10 years.  He was so brave and let her do it right there in the office.  He now has a 6 mm hole and 2 stitches.  This afternoon he had a urology appt.  I had no idea that bowel health is directly related to urinary health.  He now has to do a colon cleanse   Hopefully we can get both ends regulated (sorry if TMI).


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - when it rains, it pours.  I hope things settle down for you all very soon!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> You are going to have to explain that one!
> 
> I know you are worried about finishing your race.  Please read what Vicki posted.  she is dead on correct.  I am so proud of all of you who set your goals for this month and are meeting them!



I just meant I wanted to be more like you. You handle everything with such grace and courage. 

I finished the half marathon. I wasn't dead last but almost. I saw Vicki & Terry at about mile 7 near the GF. It was great to see them there as I started to wonder if I would make it. Then I saw them and Stef at almost the finish. Great to a friendly face there. I'm icing my feet that feel like they did post op.  I'll try a shower soon. They say to wait a few hours before taking Motrin. 




Good luck tomorrow Vicki!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> I just meant I wanted to be more like you. You handle everything with such grace and courage.
> 
> I finished the half marathon. I wasn't dead last but almost. I saw Vicki & Terry at about mile 7 near the GF. It was great to see them there as I started to wonder if I would make it. Then I saw them and Stef at almost the finish. Great to a friendly face there. I'm icing my feet that feel like they did post op.  I'll try a shower soon. They say to wait a few hours before taking Motrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Vicki!!!!



Thank you, Bernadette! 

GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And good for Stephanie and Terry.  TOMORROW IS VICKI'S DAY!!!


----------



## Glynis

Bernadette - I'm so proud of you!!!  I remember how I felt after the half!  I hurt everywhere, and was so tired I couldn't keep my eyes open.  Alan and I had completed it with one of Alan's brothers, and a sister.  We made it back to the condo we had rented, dragged our swimsuits on and soaked in the hot tub.  I remember thinking at one point, that I better get out, because I was falling asleep, and if that happened, not one of the people there would have enough strength to get me out of the hot tub.  We were all SORE!  

It's a huge accomplishment, though!  Doesn't it feel good inside?!?


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> I just meant I wanted to be more like you. You handle everything with such grace and courage.
> 
> I finished the half marathon. I wasn't dead last but almost. I saw Vicki & Terry at about mile 7 near the GF. It was great to see them there as I started to wonder if I would make it. Then I saw them and Stef at almost the finish. Great to a friendly face there. I'm icing my feet that feel like they did post op.  I'll try a shower soon. They say to wait a few hours before taking Motrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Vicki!!!!



You found your awesome.  That is wonderful that you finished.  Now you have a metal too.  It must feel fabulous



The boys had a good day with bowling.  Nick and Hunter made the B team, but ended up against the A team in the first round due to where they ceded.  Team B smoked Team A and got into the finals.  They ended up in second place for the tournament.  They were pretty happy.  

We came home and I worked on a couple of shirt designs, one for Hawaii and one for bowling.  I need to take time tomorrow to fillour some job apps.


----------



## Tammi67

Bernadette, I'm so proud of you, Terry and Stephanie!!!  Especially after everything that you have gone through with your feet surgeries.  I hope you aren't in too much pain today!

Go Vicki!!  

And did you see how much $$ Deb Wills' team raised?!?!  Outstanding!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks guys!!!

I'm a bit disappointed the they didnt seem to record me going over the start line so my official time of 4 hours 36 minutes is 36 minutes too high. 

I'm feeling so much better today than I expected. A bit sore but not too bad. I'm sure I'll be moving slowly today. 

I got an email that Vicki has completed 5 miles already!


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed the they didnt seem to record me going over the start line so my official time of 4 hours 36 minutes is 36 minutes too high.
> 
> I'm feeling so much better today than I expected. A bit sore but not too bad. I'm sure I'll be moving slowly today.
> 
> I got an email that Vicki has completed 5 miles already!



I am glad you aren't so sore that you can still bask in your victory, Bernadette! 

And how about our Vicki???  I am so proud of all of you.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It was 70 degrees here yesterday.  Warm enough that the restaurants downtown had their outdoor seating areas full of patrons and windows were open.  What a tease Mother Nature is being.  I know she is bringing us winter weather at some point, but I hope it is not too soon.  _(By the way... I ordered a snowblower, so maybe it won't snow at all!)_


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> _I ordered a snowblower, so maybe it won't snow at all!)_


Ha.  So did my boss.  Thank you both!


----------



## lovesdumbo

VicKi is more than half way done!!!!


----------



## my3princes

Wow, she's doing great.  She's probably done by the time I write this.  You ladies are amazing


----------



## ReAnSt

Congrats to Vickie, Bernadette, Terry and Stephanie on completing their respective races this weekend. 

Deb- I hope things settle down in your household and I hope that Colby does not have Melanoma.

I also had a mole removed off of my arm on Friday.  I am surprised how much it hurts but still better than the alternative.  I had previously had a piece shaved off and biopsied.  It was not cancerous but the rest still needed to come off as it would become that way.  Please get your skin checked better to catch things early.

The weather has been all over the place.  It was over 60 degrees yesterday but Wednesday the low was 8 degrees.  We had about a 1/4 inch of snow but since it was so cold and unexpected nothing was treated and everything turned into a slippery mess. My road was clear so I tried to go to work, once I got to where it was untreated I saw 3 accidents, someone do a donut and another car attempt to drive off the road. I turned around and went home.  My roundtrip was about 4 miles. I have never seen it so bad for so little snow. I headed to work later once it was clear.

I hope you are all doing well and having a Happy Healthy start to 2012.


----------



## my3princes

ReAnSt said:


> Congrats to Vickie, Bernadette, Terry and Stephanie on completing their respective races this weekend.
> 
> Deb- I hope things settle down in your household and I hope that Colby does not have Melanoma.
> 
> I also had a mole removed off of my arm on Friday.  I am surprised how much it hurts but still better than the alternative.  I had previously had a piece shaved off and biopsied.  It was not cancerous but the rest still needed to come off as it would become that way.  Please get your skin checked better to catch things early.
> 
> The weather has been all over the place.  It was over 60 degrees yesterday but Wednesday the low was 8 degrees.  We had about a 1/4 inch of snow but since it was so cold and unexpected nothing was treated and everything turned into a slippery mess. My road was clear so I tried to go to work, once I got to where it was untreated I saw 3 accidents, someone do a donut and another car attempt to drive off the road. I turned around and went home.  My roundtrip was about 4 miles. I have never seen it so bad for so little snow. I headed to work later once it was clear.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and having a Happy Healthy start to 2012.



Hi Becky.  Nice to see you.  Colby's foot is still really sore, but like you said way better than the alternative.  How was your trip.  How's work going?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Afternoon everyone,

We made it back from Disney and are back at work.  It was great seeing Stephanie, Terry and Vicky.  Didn't get to see Bernadette this time, congrats to all of them for completing their marathons.

We had a great trip even though we had some very cold weather.


----------



## ReAnSt

my3princes said:


> Hi Becky.  Nice to see you.  Colby's foot is still really sore, but like you said way better than the alternative.  How was your trip.  How's work going?



So as if one arm being sore isn't enough I decided to get a flu shot and a tetanus shot in the other arm when I was at the Farm Show and now both arms are sore.

My trip in early December was great except I came back with either the flu or sinus infection or a really bad cold. Originally I was planning on being in FL for Marathon weekend but then my job took away time off and we were closed between Christmas and New Year. I could have still went but wanted to keep those days to use later.  

So then my Aunt and cousins were driving down to FL for Christmas.  I was going to go with them but I was still sick so I ended up staying home. I ended spending most of the break in bed and ended up with a touch of the stomach bug for New Years. So it was probably good I didn't go back to FL. I think I need a redo of my break.  I just started feeling better but I still tire easily.

Work is still stressful.  We are so behind in so many things, not things that I can really help do anything with, so I get the complaints.  Cookie distribution has started to the troops and the sale starts the end of next week.  Our council goal is over 4.3 million boxes sold by mid-March.  They are supposed to be doing some refurb and painting in our office in February.  We need to pack up our stuff and then we are supposed to work out of our conference room.  It should be interesting.  Trying to find events and community cultivation type stuff to do during that time frame so I am not there much during the project.

We should try to do a meet up sometime.  I feel like it has been forever.

I hope you are all having a Happy Healthy New Year.


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  

Congratulations to Bernadette, Vicky, Stephanie, and Terry!  Fantastic accomplishments!

Deb, I am sorry that you still have so much to deal with.  I am glad that they were able to completely take care of Colby's mole, and I hope he is less sore.

Becky, I hope that you are feeling all better soon and that you have a chance to have some fun to make up for your lousy break.

The time for Matthew and Laura to go back to school is quickly approaching, and it's definitely affecting my mood.  But I am glad that they are looking forward to going back.  I certainly wouldn't want them to be miserable.

The lack of winter weather here has been fine with me.  It looks like we may get a little tonight in the form of freezing rain.  I would happily go straight to spring at this point.  We don't have many snow days to use, since we used them for flooding in September.  Fortunately, we haven't had to use a single one yet for winter weather.  I don't want Miles (or me) to lose spring break even though we have no plans for it.

Take care, DDA!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning Friends,
It's been an uneventful week but I'm definitely looking forward to this weekend to be able to sleep in a little.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> It's been an uneventful week but I'm definitely looking forward to this weekend to be able to sleep in a little.



Uneventful can be very good sometimes, my friend!  

Enjoy your sleep-in over the weekend!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  

Congrats to all our race runners!  What a great accomplishment!!!

Debbie - Sorry about the cold weather, but at least you were at Disney!!

Deb - How's Colby's foot?  Katie has a mole that I need to get checked.  It's on her wrist, and I would feel better to have it gone!  Thanks for the reminder!

Sorry I haven't been around much.  Timmy and I are attempting potty training.  I really had figured it would be easy, since he wants to be able to do all the things Jacob does, but this is still tricky!  Yesterday was actually a pretty good day, and I'm hopeful that today will be, as well.


----------



## Disney Yooper

If you are interested in seeing video and pictures of me in the marathon, here you go:  http://www2.brightroom.com/89678/9981


----------



## tinker1bell

Here are the pics of me in the 5K.  Not as exciting as Vicki, but I did finish!!!   Need to better my 20 min mile!!!   I so want to do this next year.  I was so happy to be there to see Vicki cross the finish line.  She was awesome!!!!

http://www2.brightroom.com/93229/1239


----------



## Disney Yooper

tinker1bell said:


> Here are the pics of me in the 5K.  Not as exciting as Vicki, but I did finish!!!   Need to better my 20 min mile!!!   I so want to do this next year.  I was so happy to be there to see Vicki cross the finish line.  She was awesome!!!!
> 
> http://www2.brightroom.com/93229/1239



You, Stephanie & Bernadette looked fantastic as well!!!  I'm proud of all of us.


----------



## tinker1bell

Disney Yooper said:


> You, Stephanie & Bernadette looked fantastic as well!!!  I'm proud of all of us.



We were so lucky to see Bernadette at the halfway point in front of the GF and then make it to the finish so we could see her cross the finish line!!!   It seemed that the line of runners would never end during the half.

I had told Stephanie that I was walking a personal best cause I needed to prove to myself that I could do it, so I left her in the dust.  She was having fun and getting pictures taken with some of the characters and I was there to see her finish.   She looked so happy.   I think that for me it was all about cheering for the runners in the half and full marathons.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning DDA! Im sorry Ive been kinda MIA lately..things have been hectic! Im leaving tomorrow morning to go see my brother in South Carolina for the long weekend. Ive also been datinga really nice guy for the past couple of months that lives 45 minutes away so I havent been home as much to chat lately! Work is going well--just the crazy after winter break stuff...Happy Friday!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

To our runners:  BRAVO for a job well done.  I loved your photos and videos!  Thanks for sharing your successes with us.

To Jen: Have a great time with Joe.  and...


----------



## mommykds

Congrats to all our runners!!!  Thanks for posting pictures & videos!


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
 for Colby.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.

Been a long week here.  Minnie ate something that did not agree with her & I have been up every night (except one) with her going to the bathroom.  I am too old for this.  As for the good news she is less nippy & has gotten into a routine to where she seems very content.  The kids attack her when they get home & she loves it.   Now if I could just get some sleep. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Ours will be filled with playdates, church, & errands.


----------



## Tammi67

Thanks for sharing all the pictures and video's!!  I'm so proud of you all.

A coworker and I are talking about running next year.  She's a marathon runner and in very good shape.  I'm a couch potato.  Not a good mix.


----------



## tinker1bell

Tammi67 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the pictures and video's!!  I'm so proud of you all.
> 
> A coworker and I are talking about running next year.  She's a marathon runner and in very good shape.  I'm a couch potato.  Not a good mix.



Tammi, do the 5K and then you can cheer for her!!!


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> To our runners:  BRAVO for a job well done.  I loved your photos and videos!  Thanks for sharing your successes with us.
> 
> To Jen: Have a great time with Joe.  and...



I'm going to ditto all of this!

Jen - I'm thinking we need some details here!


----------



## Glynis

Tammi67 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the pictures and video's!!  I'm so proud of you all.
> 
> A coworker and I are talking about running next year.  She's a marathon runner and in very good shape.  I'm a couch potato.  Not a good mix.



You should do it, Tammi!  If I could get myself ready in a year, you can, too!  It was a hard thing to do, but actually signing up and paying for it, gave both Alan and I the incentive to train for it.  You are in much better shape than we were, and you'd be able to get ready a lot faster!  It's an experience everyone should have at least once!!  I believe in you!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Way to go to our runners..i know i couldnt do it! Great job


----------



## my3princes

Colby's biopsy came back moderately atypical which sounds bad to me, but the Doctor said it's actually good news   We'll certainly have him looked at every year for sanity sake.   In addition to the news, his foot got infected.  He's been on antibiotics since Wednesday night and it is looking better.  We had decided not to send him to school yesterday or today in hopes that keeping his sock and shoe off as well as keeping it elevated would help.  Ended up with a snow day yesterday and today was only a half day.  He should be much better by School on Tuesday.  He will go with us to the bowling tournament tomorrow, but he'll sit so it shouldn't be too bad.


Jen, Chris wants to know if the new man in your life is a Cowboys Fan.  He added a couple of other comments, but I told him I would not type them (talking smack about the Cowboys).


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Glynis said:


> Jen - I'm thinking we need some details here!





my3princes said:


> Jen, Chris wants to know if the new man in your life is a Cowboys Fan.  He added a couple of other comments, but I told him I would not type them (talking smack about the Cowboys).



I should have known better not to post details! But his name is Dan and yes he is a cowboys fan.  Tell Chris the Cowboys just forgot how to play this year (again!). Its only been a couple of months with him, but I have been happier with him than I have been in a long time. He has met my parents and best friend. I have spoken to his parents and brother on the phone (they dont live in the same state) and have met his son. So far, things are going well.

Im up and getting ready to go to SC to see Joe...its wayyy too early!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

tinker1bell said:


> Tammi, do the 5K and then you can cheer for her!!!


 


Glynis said:


> You should do it, Tammi! If I could get myself ready in a year, you can, too! It was a hard thing to do, but actually signing up and paying for it, gave both Alan and I the incentive to train for it. You are in much better shape than we were, and you'd be able to get ready a lot faster! It's an experience everyone should have at least once!! I believe in you!


Thanks for the inspiration, ladies!  



Jen, have a safe trip.  Enjoy!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi67 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the pictures and video's!!  I'm so proud of you all.
> 
> A coworker and I are talking about running next year.  She's a marathon runner and in very good shape.  I'm a couch potato.  Not a good mix.



You can do it Tammy.  I was a couch potato as well.  Follow the Galloway or Marathoning for Mortals (MFM) plan.  Either of them are for people like you & I.  It is an amazing experience.  

Cheering also gave me a wonderful feeling.  I thought I was doing it for the runners and found that I got as much or more out of it.  It was amazing watching the faces of everyone.  For the half, we were at the corner where they turned and saw the finish line.  It was wonderful seeing the look of exhiliration on their faces at that moment.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, friends!  Could I ask a favor, please?  We got word, last night, that some friends of ours, Doug and Shawna Meredith, lost their 5 year old grandson yesterday.  He died of heart problems.  They were watching him while his parents were on a cruise to celebrate their wedding anniversary.  My heart is just breaking for all of them!  

Peyton was born very prematurely (24 weeks gestation), and has struggled with hearing, sight and heart problems from the first.  However, his parents were told that if he made it to age 7 his chances of dying decreased dramatically.  This was the first time they had gone away without him, and they are feeling so awful, right now.

Please hug your children and grandchildren a little tighter today!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Glynis said:


> Good morning, friends!  Could I ask a favor, please?  We got word, last night, that some friends of ours, Doug and Shawna Meredith, lost their 5 year old grandson yesterday.  He died of heart problems.  They were watching him while his parents were on a cruise to celebrate their wedding anniversary.  My heart is just breaking for all of them!
> 
> Peyton was born very prematurely (24 weeks gestation), and has struggled with hearing, sight and heart problems from the first.  However, his parents were told that if he made it to age 7 his chances of dying decreased dramatically.  This was the first time they had gone away without him, and they are feeling so awful, right now.
> 
> Please hug your children and grandchildren a little tighter today!


So sad. Prayers for the entire family.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Vicki-love your finisher photo!  Will you do the full next year for the 20th?

Terry & Stef-love your photos too.  The 5K looks so fun!

Tammi-you could do it!  I wouldn't recommend you try the way I did without really training.  I'm hoping I can get myself into a training mode so that I can to the DL half on Labor Day to get the coast to coast medal.  I won't try another 1/2 without training.  I was really lucky that I didn't get swept.  We were up and at the bus stop at 3:15am and there was a bus right there.  We quickly found where to wait for the walk over to the start and were right at the front of our corral.  If I had been in the back of our corral I think I would have gotten swept.  I've read of some issues with busses from some of the resorts but bus service all weekend from Pop was great.  I was going to suggest you consider doing the relay with your friend but rumor is they might not do it again.

Anne Marie-nice to hear Minnie is settling down.  

Deb-hope Colby's foot is all better now.


----------



## lovesdumbo

I made a couple of bounceback reservations while I was there.  I made a May reservation for my birthday with Emma.  I wanted a preferred room at Pop but they didn't have any preferred rooms so I did preferred room at ASMovies.  I may change to a standard room at Pop but I think Emma will enjoy Movies.

I also made a late August for BWI for the family.  I may have to change the dates if I do the DL half.  I suggested to DH that we do a suite at Art of Animation but he likes being able to walk to 2 parks.  Maybe I'll do a split stay.


----------



## Tammi67

Glynis said:


> Good morning, friends! Could I ask a favor, please? We got word, last night, that some friends of ours, Doug and Shawna Meredith, lost their 5 year old grandson yesterday. He died of heart problems. They were watching him while his parents were on a cruise to celebrate their wedding anniversary. My heart is just breaking for all of them!
> 
> Peyton was born very prematurely (24 weeks gestation), and has struggled with hearing, sight and heart problems from the first. However, his parents were told that if he made it to age 7 his chances of dying decreased dramatically. This was the first time they had gone away without him, and they are feeling so awful, right now.
> 
> Please hug your children and grandchildren a little tighter today!


I'm so sorry to hear this.  

Thanks for all the encouragement, ladies.  If I'm going to do this, I need to get moving.  I've put on 10 lbs in the past year and I'd love to lose it before our vacation.  I'm sure training would do it!


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> I should have known better not to post details! But his name is Dan and yes he is a cowboys fan.  Tell Chris the Cowboys just forgot how to play this year (again!). Its only been a couple of months with him, but I have been happier with him than I have been in a long time. He has met my parents and best friend. I have spoken to his parents and brother on the phone (they dont live in the same state) and have met his son. So far, things are going well.
> 
> Im up and getting ready to go to SC to see Joe...its wayyy too early!



I'm glad you're happy.  I hope things work out.



Glynis said:


> Good morning, friends!  Could I ask a favor, please?  We got word, last night, that some friends of ours, Doug and Shawna Meredith, lost their 5 year old grandson yesterday.  He died of heart problems.  They were watching him while his parents were on a cruise to celebrate their wedding anniversary.  My heart is just breaking for all of them!
> 
> Peyton was born very prematurely (24 weeks gestation), and has struggled with hearing, sight and heart problems from the first.  However, his parents were told that if he made it to age 7 his chances of dying decreased dramatically.  This was the first time they had gone away without him, and they are feeling so awful, right now.
> 
> Please hug your children and grandchildren a little tighter today!



I cannot imagine the devastation and sorrow that they are experiencing right now


----------



## my3princes

Colby's foot is finally getting better.  I removed the stitches last night as the stitches were propagating the infection.  Within hours it had scabbed over for the first time in 8 days.  Hopefully it will be much better by the time he goes to school on Tuesday.


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis, how horrible, I'll definitely add them to my prayers

Welcome home Bernadette, good to see you 

Tammy, I definitely say go for it, I didn't participate in the marathons but it was a great time and I have no doubt you can do it.


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb, 

glad to hear Colby is doing better, it's time for you to get a break, it's been one thing after another for quite a while for you


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

One year ago today Bob had is stroke.  What a short, long year this has been.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
Glad to hear Colby's foot is healing.

Tammi,
I was thinking about trying the 5k next year if I can get away.  It would be the very thing to help me stay focused on healthy eating etc.

Elin,
So glad that you & Bob have come so far from what you were going through this time last year.  

Glynis,
I am so sorry for your friends, that is just devastating.


----------



## my3princes

Elin I'm glad that Bob has come so far.  You are right this has been a quick long year.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> One year ago today Bob had is stroke. What a short, long year this has been.


  



mommykds said:


> Tammi,
> I was thinking about trying the 5k next year if I can get away. It would be the very thing to help me stay focused on healthy eating etc.


 That would be awesome.  I think my coworker is backing out on me already so I need a new partner!


----------



## mommykds

Tammi67 said:


> That would be awesome.  I think my coworker is backing out on me already so I need a new partner!



I am giving it serious thought.  Ever since I turned 40 I feel like I am falling apart.  I need a good kick in the pants & this could be it.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Anyone know when the BoardWalk villas were last renovated?  any photos, particularly of a studio?


----------



## Glynis

Good morning.  The kids are back to school, and Timmy and I are trying to get back in our routine!  

Anne Marie - You should totally do it!  It is an awesome feeling!

Tammi - You should do it anyway.  I know you can!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Elin, I believe their renovation was completed in Jan 2010, and that the pictures on allears are the current ones.


ETA - Yep...the photos on allears of the studios are all of rehabed units.  You can tell by the flat screen tv.  The One and Two BR photos are of the older units.

BWV is my new fav resort.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Elin, I believe their renovation was completed in Jan 2010, and that the pictures on allears are the current ones.
> 
> 
> ETA - Yep...the photos on allears of the studios are all of rehabed units.  You can tell by the flat screen tv.  The One and Two BR photos are of the older units.
> 
> BWV is my new fav resort.



Thanks, Tammi!!


----------



## Tammi67

You're welcome.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mommykds

Elin, 
did you see this?  

_One of the changes coming to the Epcot restaurant is the addition of the Gusto Wine Bar, also opening in April. Gusto will be located next to Tutto Italia, and will have the look of an authentic Italian wine cellar. Stone floors and brick walls will complete the space, giving guests the feel of having been transported straight to Italy_

Sounds like a nice addition to the Italian pavilion.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello DDA!!!

Sorry for not checking in sooner. After our trip it just seemed like I was playing catch up though the end of they year. Well, it didn't help that Terra had a stomach bug the first few days back or that Deva knocked out 104-105 fevers the whole week before Christmas. The first few weeks since I've been trying to find a productive path again. I think it's starting to get there. 

Hope that everyone has been doing well. 

Jen - glad to hear you've got someone special making you happy!

Glynis - I'm so sorry for your friends' loss. How very sad. 

Deb - I hope Colby's foot is doing better. 

Elin - happy anniversary to Bob. His great progress has been in my thoughts this week as my aunt's been keeping us updated on the recent stroke of a dear friend of their family's.

Tammi - I think you could do the race with no problem. You've got the focus to do a good training program. 

Bernadette - Sounds like good trip plans for the year.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA*





We have a dusting of snow here, topped off with ice! 

Anne Marie - I posted a response to your question about the new wine bar but it apparently never made it onto the DIS!    Yes, I knew about it!  I am hoping they offer m ore choices than they have in the shop in Italy now.  Not that they are bad choices, but a broader selection would be lovely!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Happy Sunday! 
Deb-you can tell Chris Im rooting for the pats for him today...it pains me!
We had a few inches of snow this weekend too...I spent the weekend with my boyfriend and his son so we did the whole playing in the snow thing, which was fun. But I got home this morning and I had a couple of inches of solid ice in my driveway! It took me a good hour to get the salt on it and clear off most of my driveway and sidewalk...definitely not a fan of winter!
Now, off to watch football!


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Deb-you can tell Chris Im rooting for the pats for him today...it pains me!
> We had a few inches of snow this weekend too...I spent the weekend with my boyfriend and his son so we did the whole playing in the snow thing, which was fun. But I got home this morning and I had a couple of inches of solid ice in my driveway! It took me a good hour to get the salt on it and clear off most of my driveway and sidewalk...definitely not a fan of winter!
> Now, off to watch football!



Now you can watch them in the Superbowl

How old is your boyfriend's son?

Deb


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> Now you can watch them in the Superbowl
> 
> How old is your boyfriend's son?
> 
> Deb



Defintiely rooting for the Pats in the superbowl-no matter who wins this game. Im hoping for the 49ers though today. Hes 2.5

I also wanted to come tell you guys my exciting news! I think I told you a month or so ago that I got nominated by my principal and was picked by the local newspaper to have an article written about me. I saw it this morning..it is really nicely written and made me sound wonderful  I tried to find it online but couldnt....I have the file saved to my email but dont think i can get that to post...ill try to figure something out because id love to sahre it with you guys ...since you have been there through it all!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> One year ago today Bob had is stroke.  What a short, long year this has been.


He's come such a long way.



tmfranlk said:


> Sorry for not checking in sooner. After our trip it just seemed like I was playing catch up though the end of they year. Well, it didn't help that Terra had a stomach bug the first few days back or that Deva knocked out 104-105 fevers the whole week before Christmas. The first few weeks since I've been trying to find a productive path again. I think it's starting to get there.


Sorry to hear about how sick everyone had been.  Not a fun way to deal with post Disney blues.



my3princes said:


> Now you can watch them in the Superbowl


It was bit close.



Blueeyes101817 said:


> I also wanted to come tell you guys my exciting news! I think I told you a month or so ago that I got nominated by my principal and was picked by the local newspaper to have an article written about me. I saw it this morning..it is really nicely written and made me sound wonderful  I tried to find it online but couldnt....I have the file saved to my email but dont think i can get that to post...ill try to figure something out because id love to sahre it with you guys ...since you have been there through it all!


That's great!!!  Would love to see it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Last weekend DH fixed my laptop.  It was just a stupid plastic ring around the on button that had been pushed out of position so I couldn't turn it on.  Nice to have it back but now my Mac desktop is getting hung up when I try to start it up. 

I emailed runDisney to be sure my half marathon time was good enough to qualify for the Coast to Coast medal.  They assured me it was and they also fixed my official results that were 36 minutes too long.  SO....Mary K and I signed up for the DisneyLand Half Marathon Labor Day weekend.  We had talked about going Thursday but we found out that the Red Sox will be playing out there the Wed & Thu so we're thinking of trying to get tickets to the Thursday game and heading out on Wed.

I suggested to DH that we make it our family trip but he wasn't sure he was up for that.  Now the kids are working on him.  He's seem somewhat open to the idea.

Glynis-would we be crazy to fly into Salt Lake City around August 17thish-go to Zion maybe Arches or some other parks.  I would really like to see the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.  See the Hoover Dam and drive to California by August 29th?  Then fly home out of California.  OH...and Joe really wants to see the Disney Family Museum in SF.  Any tips for a trip like that?  Any Disney Land tips?  Hotel suggestions for DL if it is for our family of 5 or for just Mary K & I (another friend might join us too).


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Defintiely rooting for the Pats in the superbowl-no matter who wins this game. Im hoping for the 49ers though today. Hes 2.5
> 
> I also wanted to come tell you guys my exciting news! I think I told you a month or so ago that I got nominated by my principal and was picked by the local newspaper to have an article written about me. I saw it this morning..it is really nicely written and made me sound wonderful  I tried to find it online but couldnt....I have the file saved to my email but dont think i can get that to post...ill try to figure something out because id love to sahre it with you guys ...since you have been there through it all!



Congrats, Jen!  How exciting for you!!


----------



## Glynis

lovesdumbo said:


> I emailed runDisney to be sure my half marathon time was good enough to qualify for the Coast to Coast medal.  They assured me it was and they also fixed my official results that were 36 minutes too long.  SO....Mary K and I signed up for the DisneyLand Half Marathon Labor Day weekend.  We had talked about going Thursday but we found out that the Red Sox will be playing out there the Wed & Thu so we're thinking of trying to get tickets to the Thursday game and heading out on Wed.
> 
> I suggested to DH that we make it our family trip but he wasn't sure he was up for that.  Now the kids are working on him.  He's seem somewhat open to the idea.
> 
> Glynis-would we be crazy to fly into Salt Lake City around August 17thish-go to Zion maybe Arches or some other parks.  I would really like to see the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.  See the Hoover Dam and drive to California by August 29th?  Then fly home out of California.  OH...and Joe really wants to see the Disney Family Museum in SF.  Any tips for a trip like that?  Any Disney Land tips?  Hotel suggestions for DL if it is for our family of 5 or for just Mary K & I (another friend might join us too).



Hooray for being qualified for Coast to Coast!!!

A trip out West would be really fun for your family.  Just be aware, that SLC is about 5 hours north of Zion, and it is quite a drive.  It's doable, but I just wanted you to be aware.  Most people actually fly into Las Vegas, then travel north to do Grand Canyon and Zion.  My advice would be to check out some maps and see what appeals to everyone.  Zion is great for the family as there are hikes of different abilities.  Arches is some of the most gorgeous scenery you'll ever see!  There are so many places in Utah that are spectacular to see!  

As you get closer to your date, and finalize who is going, let me know and I'll help with all the advice I can!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Glynis said:


> Hooray for being qualified for Coast to Coast!!!
> 
> A trip out West would be really fun for your family.  Just be aware, that SLC is about 5 hours north of Zion, and it is quite a drive.  It's doable, but I just wanted you to be aware.  Most people actually fly into Las Vegas, then travel north to do Grand Canyon and Zion.  My advice would be to check out some maps and see what appeals to everyone.  Zion is great for the family as there are hikes of different abilities.  Arches is some of the most gorgeous scenery you'll ever see!  There are so many places in Utah that are spectacular to see!
> 
> As you get closer to your date, and finalize who is going, let me know and I'll help with all the advice I can!



Thanks!!

Thinking about it a bit more there is SO much I want to see in Utah that I think we should plan a trip some other time for all of that.

I think we should look into flying into SanFran and stick to all CA this time.  I don't want to be completely wiped out before the race.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Bob's surgery went well!  We have a follow-up appointment with the surgeon this afternoon to see if Dr. Elin is correct in this assessment.


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Bob's surgery went well!  We have a follow-up appointment with the surgeon this afternoon to see if Dr. Elin is correct in this assessment.



I'm willing to bet you were!  I'm glad it all went well. We think of you often.


----------



## tmfranlk

I spent the morning today at a memorial service for a good friend's grandfather. I was a loving family man who used to call each of his grandkids every morning before school to say hello, give them a weather report for the day and suggest what they should wear for said weather. LOL. It got me to thinking about how long it has been since my grandma passed away and I can't quite quantify it. It just always seems like it was just recently, but maybe that's just because I know she's never far away. :

Only other news around her is that we're waiting with fingers crossed in hopes that Phil gets an interview with the city for a new job opening there. It would be such a good opportunity for us and help solidify our ability to move forward on housing options. Thanks for all the FB comments of good thoughts for it!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Bob's surgery went well!  We have a follow-up appointment with the surgeon this afternoon to see if Dr. Elin is correct in this assessment.


----------



## my3princes

I think I missed something...Bob's surgery?


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I think I missed something...Bob's surgery?



I am not surprised that your life has taken you on an inward journey, Deb.  

After it was discovered that Bob had an abrasion on his cornea that healed as a significant scar, his eye surgeon determined that doing cataract surgery might help improve his vision.  With correction before the surgery, the best he could offer Bob was 20/70.  We decided to have the simplest of all cataract removal procedures and that surgery was on Wednesday.

We had a follow-up appointment yesterday afternoon and the surgeon is delighted.  Bob's eyesight *without* correction in his left eye is now 20/30!  He will need new glasses but we popped the lens out of his current pair this morning.  I had to put it back in because the lack of the rest of his progressive prescription made him dizzy.  We can have an exam done in about a month to five weeks.  It worked!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> * It worked!*


 

I've been waiting all morning for Verizon to get here, which was supposed to be between 8-12.  I finally decided to bite the proverbial bullet and bundle my services (tv, internet and phone), so I'm switching to Fios.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> I am not surprised that your life has taken you on an inward journey, Deb.
> 
> After it was discovered that Bob had an abrasion on his cornea that healed as a significant scar, his eye surgeon determined that doing cataract surgery might help improve his vision.  With correction before the surgery, the best he could offer Bob was 20/70.  We decided to have the simplest of all cataract removal procedures and that surgery was on Wednesday.
> 
> We had a follow-up appointment yesterday afternoon and the surgeon is delighted.  Bob's eyesight *without* correction in his left eye is now 20/30!  He will need new glasses but we popped the lens out of his current pair this morning.  I had to put it back in because the lack of the rest of his progressive prescription made him dizzy.  We can have an exam done in about a month to five weeks.  It worked!



  I am very happy that it worked!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> I am not surprised that your life has taken you on an inward journey, Deb.
> 
> After it was discovered that Bob had an abrasion on his cornea that healed as a significant scar, his eye surgeon determined that doing cataract surgery might help improve his vision.  With correction before the surgery, the best he could offer Bob was 20/70.  We decided to have the simplest of all cataract removal procedures and that surgery was on Wednesday.
> 
> We had a follow-up appointment yesterday afternoon and the surgeon is delighted.  Bob's eyesight *without* correction in his left eye is now 20/30!  He will need new glasses but we popped the lens out of his current pair this morning.  I had to put it back in because the lack of the rest of his progressive prescription made him dizzy.  We can have an exam done in about a month to five weeks.  It worked!



That is fabulous.  I was hoping that it was correcting his swallowing issue so that he can eat again, but seeing is so very important


----------



## MrsHeg

Such wonderful news Elin


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> I've been waiting all morning for Verizon to get here, which was supposed to be between 8-12.  I finally decided to bite the proverbial bullet and bundle my services (tv, internet and phone), so I'm switching to Fios.



Did you add your cell phone into the bundle or is that still not an option?


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> That is fabulous.  I was hoping that it was correcting his swallowing issue so that he can eat again, but seeing is so very important



Unfortunately, the ability to eat and drink through the mouth is a tougher fix.  He can swallow just fine.  It is where the stuff in his mouth ends up that is the problem:  You have two "tubes" that are connected to your mouth.  One is the trachea and the other is the esophagus.  When you are not swallowing the trachea is open and the esophagus is closed.  When you swallow, a complicated series of things occur that close off the trachea and open the esophagus.  The most important part of this process is that your esophagus has to open so that food and drink go into your stomach and not into your lungs (through the trachea).  Since the sphincter at the top of his esophagus is paralyzed in the closed position nothing can get into that "tube" and into his stomach.  Instead it would go into his lungs through the trachea and he would inhale (aspirate) everything that he eats.  That leads to aspiration pneumonia.  He had that twice in the hospital and it can kill a person in a matter of hours if is goes undetected.  Luckily Bob is able to protect that trachea pretty well, and if he does have something like water in his mouth he can spit it back out without inhaling it.


----------



## ReAnSt

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Thinking about it a bit more there is SO much I want to see in Utah that I think we should plan a trip some other time for all of that.
> 
> I think we should look into flying into SanFran and stick to all CA this time.  I don't want to be completely wiped out before the race.



Just so you know San Francisco to the Anaheim area is about a 7 hour drive.

We spent about a day and a half in San Francisco on our cruise last spring.  We saw the sea lions and spent some time at Pier 39, went to the Walt Disney Family Museum and did Alcatraz all in one day.  Then on the second day we did a tour that took us to Muir Woods and Sausalito. It took us over the Golden Gate bridge  It was a lot for the time period we were there but didn't have the ability to change the length of time we were there.  

I would love to go back.  I wish we would have got to ride a street car, visit Ghiradelli's, spent more time at Boudin Bakery cafe.  As they have a museum and exhibit there.  Just to name a few things.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> Did you add your cell phone into the bundle or is that still not an option?


No, I don't believe that can be done yet.  I have a govt plan through work tho, so my rate there is pretty good.  So far I'm pleased.  The hi def is amazing!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> No, I don't believe that can be done yet.  I have a govt plan through work tho, so my rate there is pretty good.  So far I'm pleased.  The hi def is amazing!



I think if they ever offered a bundle that included their family cell plan we _might_ be tempted.  Otherwise, we will stay with what we have now.  No HDTV in the house so that is not an issue.  yet...

How much "rewiring" did they have to do to get it all set up for you?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> I think if they ever offered a bundle that included their family cell plan we _might_ be tempted. Otherwise, we will stay with what we have now. No HDTV in the house so that is not an issue. yet...
> 
> How much "rewiring" did they have to do to get it all set up for you?


None, since my house is only 10 years old.  The most time-consuming was installing the battery back-up unit for the phone in the basement.  I still refuse to give up the land-line.  Cell phones are too unrealiable in a true emergency.  We get calls all the time at work and have no idea where the call is originating from.  It takes a considerable amount of time to pinpoint the address.  Anyway, he installed a wireless router, got my desktop and laptop connected, then installed boxes on 2 tvs.  I think he was out of here in about 3 hours.  He was a bit chatty, so that added a little extra time.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> None, since my house is only 10 years old.  The most time-consuming was installing the battery back-up unit for the phone in the basement.  I still refuse to give up the land-line.  Cell phones are too unrealiable in a true emergency.  We get calls all the time at work and have no idea where the call is originating from.  It takes a considerable amount of time to pinpoint the address.  Anyway, he installed a wireless router, got my desktop and laptop connected, then installed boxes on 2 tvs.  I think he was out of here in about 3 hours.  He was a bit chatty, so that added a little extra time.



That is a good deal, then!  I am with you... I won't give up our land line either.  It was a lifesaver last January.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It feels like winter here in Virginia this morning!  But tomorrow we are back up in the 60s.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> Unfortunately, the ability to eat and drink through the mouth is a tougher fix.  He can swallow just fine.  It is where the stuff in his mouth ends up that is the problem:  You have two "tubes" that are connected to your mouth.  One is the trachea and the other is the esophagus.  When you are not swallowing the trachea is open and the esophagus is closed.  When you swallow, a complicated series of things occur that close off the trachea and open the esophagus.  The most important part of this process is that your esophagus has to open so that food and drink go into your stomach and not into your lungs (through the trachea).  Since the sphincter at the top of his esophagus is paralyzed in the closed position nothing can get into that "tube" and into his stomach.  Instead it would go into his lungs through the trachea and he would inhale (aspirate) everything that he eats.  That leads to aspiration pneumonia.  He had that twice in the hospital and it can kill a person in a matter of hours if is goes undetected.  Luckily Bob is able to protect that trachea pretty well, and if he does have something like water in his mouth he can spit it back out without inhaling it.



So what is the prognosis on the sphincter relaxing at some point?


----------



## Glynis

ReAnSt said:


> Just so you know San Francisco to the Anaheim area is about a 7 hour drive.
> 
> We spent about a day and a half in San Francisco on our cruise last spring.  We saw the sea lions and spent some time at Pier 39, went to the Walt Disney Family Museum and did Alcatraz all in one day.  Then on the second day we did a tour that took us to Muir Woods and Sausalito. It took us over the Golden Gate bridge  It was a lot for the time period we were there but didn't have the ability to change the length of time we were there.
> 
> I would love to go back.  I wish we would have got to ride a street car, visit Ghiradelli's, spent more time at Boudin Bakery cafe.  As they have a museum and exhibit there.  Just to name a few things.



However, it's a great drive through the redwoods!  We did that a couple of years ago.  We took a couple of days, and it was wonderful!  We did San Francisco, and the Redwoods before ending our trip at Disneyland.  It was a dream vacation for us!


----------



## Glynis

Howdy all.  Here's hoping this week is better than last week!  We had some major stuff happening here.  Our main sewer line backed up into our house on Thursday, and we had to call an emergency plumber who came at 2:00 in the morning.  Then, on Saturday, our van stopped working.  Alan promises me that's fixed... for now... but I'm terrified to drive it today, and of course I have tons of errands to run.  He's at school until 11:00 tonight, so I'm in a bit of a quandary!  Oh well.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> So what is the prognosis on the sphincter relaxing at some point?



Hmmmm... wish there was a definitive answer for that one!  

The sphincter is closed due to the severed nerves in the brain stem that he suffered during his stroke.  That is also the cause of his paralyzed vocal cord and the other issues that still exist.  Nerve damage can heal but it takes a loooong time.  That being said, nerve damage can also be permanent.  At this point, we have no prognosis.  We are to have a follow-up with the neurologist who treated him initially.  Maybe then we will have more answers.  But I fear Bob keeps putting off that appointment because he really doesn't want to know what she will have to say.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It is to get to 70 degrees here today.  I hope Mother Nature (and my groundhog) don't decide we need a winter season this year! 

Glynis, I hope your week improves exponentially!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis, I hope that this is a better week for you!

Elin, I hope that there will be healing in those nerves.  I'm sorry that it's such a long, frustrating process without any way of knowing what it going to happen.  Sometimes, it would be so nice to just get a peek into the future to know.

I'm sorry that I have been MIA again.  It's a combination of a funk I can't quite shake (and don't want to spread), the boards being extremely slow half the time, and not really having anything going on.

I need a hobby or a volunteer cause or something else in my life.  I just don't seem to have any energy or ambition to go looking right now.  I think I'd rather just hibernate for a while, though I know that's no way to live.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Glynis, I hope that this is a better week for you!
> 
> Elin, I hope that there will be healing in those nerves.  I'm sorry that it's such a long, frustrating process without any way of knowing what it going to happen.  Sometimes, it would be so nice to just get a peek into the future to know.
> 
> I'm sorry that I have been MIA again.  It's a combination of a funk I can't quite shake (and don't want to spread), the boards being extremely slow half the time, and not really having anything going on.
> 
> I need a hobby or a volunteer cause or something else in my life.  I just don't seem to have any energy or ambition to go looking right now.  I think I'd rather just hibernate for a while, though I know that's no way to live.



I'm sorry Beth   It's so hard to shake the funk once it hits and since 2 of your kiddos are at college I'm sure that there is much less going on to keep you mind occupied.  I hope you can find something to pull you out of the funk.  Trip planning is always fun


----------



## Disney Yooper

bethbuchall said:


> Glynis, I hope that this is a better week for you!
> 
> Elin, I hope that there will be healing in those nerves.  I'm sorry that it's such a long, frustrating process without any way of knowing what it going to happen.  Sometimes, it would be so nice to just get a peek into the future to know.
> 
> I'm sorry that I have been MIA again.  It's a combination of a funk I can't quite shake (and don't want to spread), the boards being extremely slow half the time, and not really having anything going on.
> 
> I need a hobby or a volunteer cause or something else in my life.  I just don't seem to have any energy or ambition to go looking right now.  I think I'd rather just hibernate for a while, though I know that's no way to live.



I'm sorry to hear you are in a funk.  Hope that things improve soon.  I am in the same place right now.  Trying to make decisions for my future.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Beth - I am sorry that you are in a funk.   I agree that you might want to look for something to occupy your "free" time now that your older ones are back at school.  Finding something that excites you as well as helping others might be fun to research!!  Let's do a poll of sorts to see what each of us might do if we suddenly had extra time to "give away." It can be for money or not.  But it cannot be something like, _move to WDW and work for the Mouse_.

I suppose that means I have to go first. 

I am going to have to give this some thought though because I have had a few ideas lately and need to mull them over before actually putting them out here in print.  I will get back to you on this one!


----------



## bethbuchall

Thank you, Deb, Vicki, and Elin!  It feels so silly to be in a funk, because I know that I have a wonderful life and people who love me.  I just can't seem to quite pull myself up over the edge.  I'm hoping that more daylight and sunshine will help as we head into spring.  I am not so bad that I can't perform what I need to do on a daily basis (and if you ask most people other than my husband and best friend, they probably would not even realize my mood).  It's the extras that I can't quite make myself do even though I know that it would probably help me feel better, such as get a good walk in out in the fresh air or do something crafty.

I would love to hear ideas on what people would do with some free time.  I feel like I don't really have any free time, but I know that is more of a time management issue than really not having the free time.  I am good at reading, watching tv, or napping my life away right now.  I just can't think of anything that really excites me.  I think I need to do something where I'm in contact with people, too, since I'm a bit too solitary lately.  (But I don't always like to be around people either...)  I have a ton of projects here that I want to do, but then I immediately feel overwhelmed and too paralyzed to start.  Things like organizing photos, cleaning out closets and rooms, cleaning out/re-doing the basement really need to be done.  I just don't know how to get the motivation and energy to do them.  I guess I really need to just push myself to start exercising and start one of these projects, but I'm feeling too weak to do that.  I let myself have too many excuses and "one more day until..."

I'm sorry to make this so long about me.  I feel very self-centered and selfish sometimes, too.

Deb, how are you doing?

Vicki, I hope that you get things figured out.  I know that trying to make decisions about your future can be overwhelming, and it's so hard to know what those decisions will eventually lead to.  Best of luck to you!  I'm sure that you will make well-informed decisions that will lead to a happy future.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I would love to plan a trip, but I don't know when that will be in the cards financially.  I also don't know what the older two will be doing for the summer.  Matthew is supposed to be finding an internship (he needs it for his major), but I haven't heard anything from him.  Laura will need a summer job, too, to help with college expenses.  I would like to get a trip in this summer because Matthew will graduate next spring, and I don't know what his plans will be at that stage.

I'd love to hear more about others' trip plans, though.  I am good at vicarious living.


----------



## Glynis

Interesting question, Elin.  I've actually been thinking about this with things lately.

Alan is so busy with school and work, and I'm playing the role of full time father and mother, so I fantasize a lot about what I would love to do.  Here's my list... in no particular order:

I'd like to start a children's theater company.  I participated with one in college, and it was so fun.  However, I'd need money to rent a space, help with royalties, etc.  

I plan on taking a creative writing class through one of the local universities continuing education department.

I'd love to learn how to quilt... not just machine quilt, but hand quilt, as well.


There you have it.  Those are things I want to do someday.  Don't know when they will happen, but I hope some are sooner rather than later.


----------



## mommykds

Beth,
Sorry you are feeling like this at the moment.  If you really want to fill up some free time get a dog.    No seriously, if you are down & looking for something to get you going then a dog will do it.  I wouldn't suggest a puppy since they are alot of work but maybe an older dog from a shelter.  They get you outside & people will be more likely to chat with you when walking your dog or at a dog park.  

Now, I am not saying it's easy but sounds like something you might consider...It's taken me awhile to adjust to having our pooch but she has finally seemed to fit into a schedule & understands the rules of the house now.  She tries to please us & just wants to play all the time...it's hard to be in a bad mood when this dopey puppy is looking at me & bouncing all around.


----------



## mommykds

If I had any free time I would love to go back to college for a Masters in Art History.  However I think that ship has sailed...


----------



## Tammi67

Stupid rodent.  

Beth, have you talked to a professional about your funk?  It sounds like you might have a bit of depression, which is understandable since your baby girl has left home.  I can totally see this happening to me when my kids are gone.  Between them and work, that is my life.  I have nothing for myself.  Honestly, I don't have time for anything else.  But I'm afraid someday it's going to bite me in the a$$.  I look at it this way....right now they are my life.  When they are gone, then I will have time for myself.  I hope you can figure something out.

When I have time, I plan on doing home video editing (putting everything on DVDs) and scrapbooking a gazillion photos that I have stored on digital media.


----------



## bethbuchall

Anne Marie, I think I would love a dog, but dh is standing pretty firm against that right now.  There is enough doubt in my mind to not push it too hard.  I'm not sure that I'm ready for all the responsibilities of dog ownership.  We can go away for a night or two and not worry about the cat, but that isn't the same with a dog.  (Not that we go away all that often...)

Glynis, quilting sounds like a great choice.  I may think about something like that.

Tammi, I agree about the stupid rodent.   I have not seen anyone, but you are probably correct.  I have a handle on it for now and will make sure I keep an eye on myself.  As far as time for myself, I feel a little caught between two worlds right now.  I miss the older two so much, and it seems like I should have more time.  I guess life has slowed some, but Miles' activities seem to fill in enough holes, that I don't feel I have any real time.  Please don't get me wrong; I am thrilled to have Miles around, and I am so happy to do things for and with him.  It just feels like I'm not able to move to the next stage, and yet I'm not really fully in this stage anymore either.  It's hard to explain.

I need to just force myself to get something started and to force myself outside to walk when it's nicer.  I'll get through this!

Thanks, everyone!

It's been fun reading what others want to do, too.


----------



## Glynis

mommykds said:


> If I had any free time I would love to go back to college for a Masters in Art History.  However I think that ship has sailed...



Don't say that, Anne Marie!  Seriously!  Alan has been out of school for over 20 years, and is now getting his Master's.  He's actually loving it!  I say it's never too late to learn about something you love!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Don't say that, Anne Marie!  Seriously!  Alan has been out of school for over 20 years, and is now getting his Master's.  He's actually loving it!  I say it's never too late to learn about something you love!



I agree!  There currently is no more tuition money left in the budget, and I'm not sure what I'd want to study.  But it's never too late!


----------



## my3princes

I wish I had some free time in my life.  Between work and kids, housework and grocery shopping there just isn't any time left for me.  Colby has been home sick for 3 days, Chris stayed with him the first day and today and I stayed home yesterday.  When Nick got home yesterday I ran to Walmart to get tissues and ginger ale and found myself just wondering around the store to get some "me" time   Oh the life I lead.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-nice to hear Bob's eye surgery went well!

Beth-Sorry to read about your funk.  I can so relate!  We've had a mild winter but I'm still so ready for it to be over.  

Lets see if I had lots of free time and motivation I would get out and walk more to get fit and be ready for the DL marathon.  I would organize my fabrics and complete lots of projects to use up my fabrics.  I would make pillowcases for charity.  Take more photos.  Read more.  

I'm in a funk tonight because I picked up my Mac from the apple store.  When I dropped it off they said the hard drive was "failing" but assured me that was better than "failed" and were quite confident they would get the data off of it.  When I picked it up the kid went out back and got it and brought it out "you're all set".  I asked if they transfered everything and he said he wasn't a tech.  He comes back and said they didn't transfer anything.  I asked if that was the best they could do and he goes away and comes back and said they could give me the drive and I could try a data recovery service.  Shouldn't they have been more upfront when they brought it out and offered the harddrive without my asking for it? I'll see if my office can do anything with the drive but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Beth-I forgot to post last night what my sister is doing now that her DD is away at school this year.  She decided she would do a different owl craft every week.  She's made owl ornaments, cards, key change, coin purse, ....

I bought her an owl chocolate mold for Christmas.  

Most of the items she makes she sends to her DD and her friends.  

She's had a lot of fun with it!


----------



## bethbuchall

lovesdumbo said:


> Beth-I forgot to post last night what my sister is doing now that her DD is away at school this year.  She decided she would do a different owl craft every week.  She's made owl ornaments, cards, key change, coin purse, ....
> 
> I bought her an owl chocolate mold for Christmas.
> 
> Most of the items she makes she sends to her DD and her friends.
> 
> She's had a lot of fun with it!



That is a great idea!  It is something that doesn't have to take a lot of time.  It helps with a creative outlet, and it's a chance to try a lot of different things.  Thanks!  Now to pick my theme...


----------



## bethbuchall

Bernadette, I'm sorry that your computer has put you in a funk.  I definitely agree that they should have been forthcoming with the hard drive and the options from the beginning.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello DDA!

Beth - I hope you can find a way out of the funk as well. I've been wavering in and out of it myself as well. I've been trying to stay regularly productive (household chores, etc wise so far) and it helps some. Of course, I'm also finding that sometimes it's a fine hold because as soon as something throws me off the "plan" a little bit, I'm a complete mess. I'm trying to remind myself to just keep swimming, and trying. Hopefully we'll all navigate to the end of the funky waters sooner rather than later.

I think if I had free time to start something new, I'd try to work more on my photo organizing and scanning. I'd love to actually do something creative with them as well, but right now I feel too much pressure to preserve the images and organize them first. I want to make sure our family memories are saved - digitally and otherwise - and backed up again and again so that we don't lose them. When I get a handle on that, then I can put some effort to the creative use of them as well. I'm trying to work it a little bit now. I've added scanning pictures and organizing pictures to my to do list/checklist app. The one or the other comes up on my daily plan every 3-4 days. I didn't actually get much done on either day, but I did take a necessary step in the organizing project. This week though, I will actually do something each time they come up! That's my promise to myself. 

It's worked on the reading aspect too, which has made me a little happier. I added reading my book to most days' schedules and I've managed to finally make it over halfway through my book. I bought it almost a year ago when it came out and had been waiting for it to come out for years before that. I hadn't actually gotten more than 20 pages in though (it's 800+ pages long) because the only time I was reading was when laying in bed with Deva and the book was too big to hold when I tend to fall asleep and drop things. LOL! I could only imagine dropping that big brick on her head. 

Alright, I've got to go get my almost asleep daughter out of the neighbors swing. Apparently Phil's swinging her is lulling her to sleep except not quite enough that he can get her out and bring her inside. Haha.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Glynis said:


> Don't say that, Anne Marie!  Seriously!  Alan has been out of school for over 20 years, and is now getting his Master's.  He's actually loving it!  I say it's never too late to learn about something you love!



So true!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  The sun is actually shining here!


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!  Don't know what this day holds for me.  We have a cable technician coming out to see what's going on with our cable/internet package (have I mentioned lately that I hate Comcast?).  I've got to make an appointment with the doctor for Jacob's TDAP booster for Junior High, and a blood draw for my iron check, but after that, I am blank for the day!

I think I'll just do a load of laundry to keep my head above water, and then let Timmy decide what we'll do today.  

Have a great Monday, ladies!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Many of you have been asking about Bob's progress.  And I have been saying things are pretty much as they have been for the past six months.  However, on Saturday he shared a new "trick" that he has been practicing while I am not at home.  It is sideways on the video and I cannot get it to right itself, since my phone says it IS right!  

But I thought I would share what Bob surprised me with:


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Elin, that is fantastic!!


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Elin!  I'm crying such happy tears, right now!  Congrats to Bob, and to you!!!  Major milestone!


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, I am actually crying right now.  That is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Tammi67

Absolutely wonderful, Elin!!


----------



## my3princes

That is totally Cool


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> That is totally Cool



It is, indeed!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Elin-I got goosebumps when i saw that picture...go bob go!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

How wonderful Elin, he looks great too!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Thanks to everyone for being excited with us!


----------



## tmfranlk

Awesome, Elin!! I actually spent all morning in a state of excitement waiting to see this. I couldn't get the video to load, but I'd hear your voice and knew it was something great. Way to go Bob!!!!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning friends..have a great day


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
I am so happy to see Bob's video.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> I couldn't get the video to load, but I'd hear your voice and knew it was something great. Way to go Bob!!!!!!



Did you ever get to see it, Tia??  I am glad all your heard was "good" since it took 6 takes before I stopped crying.  Poor Bob was worn out by the time I stopped saying, "Do it again!!!"


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> Did you ever get to see it, Tia??  I am glad all your heard was "good" since it took 6 takes before I stopped crying.  Poor Bob was worn out by the time I stopped saying, "Do it again!!!"



I did get to see it! I was having FB loading issues at the same time so I think it was my computer. A little later I got it all working right and got to see it - a few times actually!  Too great!


----------



## bear74

Im crying happy tears.  Yeah God has been good to you and your family Elin.  That is a wonderful suprise.


----------



## Disney Yooper

What an absolutely awesome video!!!!  Thanks for sharing Elin.  I'm so thrilled for you & Bob.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-great video!  Especially considering he was tired.  He must be/should be so proud!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

DDA! 

It is past morning so I thought I would use another greeting!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Happy weekend! 
We're getting some snow today but so far not sticking on the roads...hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It is COLD here!  We had about 15 minutes of a very heavy snow squall yesterday afternoon. Left us with just a touch of white on things.  Thank you, Punxsutawney Phil, for your winter forecast.  It is over now, right??


----------



## mommykds

Doggy sick all night, need sleep.......


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Anne Marie - What is wrong with your poor pup??  I hope you get some sleep!


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
She has a very wonky tummy.  Anything too rich just goes right through her.  We gave her a hot dog (which she has had before) yesterday while training her to "come" & "stay".  It must have been too much for because she was howling like a wolf at 1am, 3am, & 5am.  I took her out to potty & she RAN to her potty place so I knew it was urgent.  At 7am she threw up outside.  

I had to help at school this morning & am now making cupcakes for the kid's class parties tomorrow.  I just hope she can get through tonight & I can get some sleep.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Happy Valentine's Day, DDA!* 

Hope your pup is better today, Anne Marie!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day, DDA!*
> 
> Hope your pup is better today, Anne Marie!



Happy Valentine's Day!!!!!

Thanks Elin, she got through a whole night without any issue so hopefully it is over.  I am still feeding her a bland diet for a couple of days to be safe.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I got my first ever pin offer in the mail.  It is for the first 20 days of December.  If we go to WDW in December it will be from the 21st-26th.


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> I got my first ever pin offer in the mail.  It is for the first 20 days of December.  If we go to WDW in December it will be from the 21st-26th.



  The only pins I've received have been for children stay/play/eat free.  The problem is that they came after my youngest turned "adult" by Disney standards.


----------



## MrsHeg

Still no pin codes here


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We have been going to WDW since 1979 and have never once gotten a pin code before.  How they determine who gets one boggles the mind, doesn't it??


----------



## cadeclaire

so how do you become a DISigner?  I have ordered PhotoShop, but don't know how to get all the 'logos' that are used (for things like the name fills, etc.)  are they copyrighted and/or do you buy them somewhere?


----------



## bethbuchall

cadeclaire said:


> so how do you become a DISigner?  I have ordered PhotoShop, but don't know how to get all the 'logos' that are used (for things like the name fills, etc.)  are they copyrighted and/or do you buy them somewhere?



You will probably get better answers by creating a new post on the board.  Most of the people who read this thread do not design any more.

Google the images that you'd like to use, and you should be able to find a lot.  Everything Disney is copyrighted, but you should be ok to use them for personal use as long as you aren't selling them.  (I'm not a lawyer, so take my advice with a grain of salt.)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!!!

We have big plans for this weekend!!  Here in Utah, we are celebrating the 10th anniversary of our holding the Winter Olympics.  It's a big thing.  There have been a lot of activities going on.  Tomorrow night, there is a big "Stars on Ice" show, with many of the Olympic stars from 2002 participating.  Alan was able to get tickets for us to go see it!  I'm so excited!!!  10 years ago, I was pregnant with the twins.  Alan had bought me tickets to see women's figure skating, but then I was put on bedrest, and wasn't able to go see them live.  Now, I'll get to!!  I'm so excited!!!!  Did I mention that already?  We are going with 2 other couples, and will have dinner out beforehand.  I can't wait!

I hope you all have a great weekend, too!


----------



## tmfranlk

Glynis said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> We have big plans for this weekend!!  Here in Utah, we are celebrating the 10th anniversary of our holding the Winter Olympics.  It's a big thing.  There have been a lot of activities going on.  Tomorrow night, there is a big "Stars on Ice" show, with many of the Olympic stars from 2002 participating.  Alan was able to get tickets for us to go see it!  I'm so excited!!!  10 years ago, I was pregnant with the twins.  Alan had bought me tickets to see women's figure skating, but then I was put on bedrest, and wasn't able to go see them live.  Now, I'll get to!!  I'm so excited!!!!  Did I mention that already?  We are going with 2 other couples, and will have dinner out beforehand.  I can't wait!
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend, too!



Sounds like so much fun!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!  We had a nice & busy weekend.   We went to see the American tour of Les Miserables.  Dana & I went to see the original NY cast in 1990 (which of course no one can compare to) & we wanted to take the kids.  They watched the 25th anniversary London tour on TV with Nick Jonus as Marius & loved it.  This was their Christmas present.  The cast was wonderful!!!  The show of course was alittle different from the original but just wonderful!!!!  

Sunday we painted our living room which was long overdue.  There was a funky border in there which made the ceiling feel very low.  Now its a pale yellow & it makes the room feel more spacious & happy.

And for weather related news..We got less than an inch of snow (& there is none on the roads) there are 25 accidents on our major highway.  They do not salt here or prepare for this.on the news they showed people rushing to the supermarkets & clearing out all the bread.  Really????


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Welcome to the south, Anne Marie!  There is every possibility that your city has almost no snow removal equipment and a very small amount of salt in their barns.  When we first moved to Virginia back in the early 70s they didn't plow the roads... they pushed them.  Which meant that they took dump trucks and ran over the snow until it was pushed down!    We now have snow removal equipment and most areas have salt and de-icing chemicals on hand, but if the weather is really bad there is never enough.  I would think that as much further south as you are they do not predict to have enough bad weather to warrant money spent on such trivial things. 

Remember the running to the store for bread, milk and toilet paper.  They do it all the time.  And, woe be you if you have to go to the store for any valid reason because they will push you out of the way to get at those three commodities!


----------



## mommykds

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Welcome to the south, Anne Marie!  There is every possibility that your city has almost no snow removal equipment and a very small amount of salt in their barns.  When we first moved to Virginia back in the early 70s they didn't plow the roads... they pushed them.  Which meant that they took dump trucks and ran over the snow until it was pushed down!    We now have snow removal equipment and most areas have salt and de-icing chemicals on hand, but if the weather is really bad there is never enough.  I would think that as much further south as you are they do not predict to have enough bad weather to warrant money spent on such trivial things.
> 
> Remember the running to the store for bread, milk and toilet paper.  They do it all the time.  And, woe be you if you have to go to the store for any valid reason because they will push you out of the way to get at those three commodities!


----------



## Glynis

Happy Monday!!!  The ice show was fabulous!!!  We had a wonderful time with some neighbors of ours!  We went for pizza first at a place called Settebello.  They make real Napolitan pizza.  So yummy!  My favorite was covered with prosciutto, basil, and tons of Italian cream.  Oh, my goodness!  So incredible!

Anne Marie and Elin - you are killing me with the talk of snow removal where you live!  We received about half a foot Sunday morning, early, and it was beautiful!  I just have a hard time fathoming places where you don't get a lot of snow every winter.  We are so used to it, that we don't even call it a storm unless you get a couple of feet!  Schools don't EVER close down for snow.  In the last 21 years, I can remember the schools closing for snow exactly twice!  It's kind of fun to hear about how different places deal with things.  Of course, I don't know what we'd do with the humidity that y'all have to deal with!

Anne Marie - I'm jealous of your painting your living room!  Ours needs it so very badly!  Maybe I can talk Alan into making it a summer project, when he's not in school.  We'll see!


----------



## mommykds

Glynis,
Thats how it was in NY.  They never closed the schools no matter how much snow we got.   When I grow up  I want to live somewhere with palm trees (maybe Orlando???) where it never snows.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hi everyone!
No snow here, luckily! So far, I am enjoying the weather this winter. 
Everything is going okay here in Jersey. I have parent/teacher conferences all week. I am looking forward to seeing the parents, but it makes for a very long week. 
Hopefully I have time to get back to posting here more frequently! i miss teh chatting!


----------



## PNO4TE

*DDA!* 

Glynis - My favorite story of snow in the south took place in Athens, GA.  When we moved there we still had Pennsylvania plates on our car.  On January 12, 1982, the Atlanta area got its worst snowstorm on record ("Snow Jam '82") and people actually stopped Bob at our local grocery store to ask him if they could pay him to drive them home!


----------



## my3princes

Today is not a good day.  Got a new job at 8:30 AM that was taken back at 11:50 because somewhere along the line there was an administration error that wasn't caught.  I interviewed, got hired, got a start date, and was then told that I made a mistake in the online application   I applied on Jan 30 and no one notices any problems until after they hire me.  

There has been more unrelated frustrations throughout the day.  Just a super crappy day.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Deb, that really sucks.  Thinking of you as you are dealing with the disappointment.


----------



## Glynis

Elin - That cracks me up!  Bob could have made a fortune driving people home, that day!

Deb - I'm so sorry about the job!  That really sucks!  The same thing happened to my SIL.  She started working for a government run health organization, she worked for them for about 6 weeks, and then came in to work on a Monday morning to be told that the company never ran a check on her, so she was fired.  I'll cross my fingers that things get better.

In the meantime, how are the boys?  Chris?  You?  Is your health any better?  I've been worried about you all!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Deb-So sorry!  Isn't the good news that they realize how good you are and wanted to give you the job?  

Glynis-the ice show sounds wonderful!



mommykds said:


> they showed people rushing to the supermarkets & clearing out all the bread.  Really????


My FIL used to say everyone is rushing out to buy a head of lettuce and anchovies-things they don't really need but have to run out and buy something before the snow.



I signed all 5 of us up to do the 5K at DisneyLand.  The kids really wanted to do it.  Should be fun!  Now I'll have them encouraging all of us to train!  I've only done 2 walks since the WDW half.  The first was 40 seconds/mile faster than before WDW half and the one this weekend was 10 seconds faster than that.  If I could knock 10 seconds off my pace every week from now til the DL half I'll be all set.

I still haven't booked air or hotel for CA.  I just got the Unofficial Guide in the mail today.  Off to go read that for some insight.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb -   That is horrible.  How can a company do that?!?!?

Beth - good for you for getting set for the DL race! 

I booked our airfare for the October trip yesterday.  Fares have gone through the roof.  On Sunday while I was looking around Airtran had round trip fare from the DC/Baltimore/Richmond area at almost $500 a person!  Yesterday it had dropped, but was still almost $300 per person.  (Last October we paid $375 total for both of us round trip.  )  Anyway, Jetblue popped up out of National airport with RT fare for under $185 each, so I jumped on it.  I figure it is going to continue to go up as long as gas prices are climbing; and if it doesn't it probably won't drop much lower than I just got it.  So, our October trip is a go now.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
I can't believe they can do that after they hired you.  Well I guess I can believe it but that really stinks...I am sorry that happened.


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Yay for airfare!  That's why we drive.  Airfare for the 5 of us would be crazy.  Even driving down this year will be expensive with the higher gas prices.  

Bernadette,
Yay for DL!!!  Hope to get there someday & see the original.  Good luck with training!  So are you skipping WDW this summer?


----------



## PNO4TE

mommykds said:


> Elin,
> Yay for airfare!  That's why we drive.  Airfare for the 5 of us would be crazy.  Even driving down this year will be expensive with the higher gas prices.



Driving could be an option for us if gas weren't so high and I didn't have to be at work the day before and the day after vacation.  We are also not sure how Bob would do on a two day drive.  He has gained enough weight that he has padding on his backside these days, but "eating" with his PEG tube is difficult in the car.  Glad we got one trip taken care of.  If prices are too high for December we just won't go again.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE;44101118good for you for getting set for the DL race! :yay:

I booked our airfare for the October trip yesterday.  Fares have gone through the roof.  On Sunday while I was looking around Airtran had round trip fare from the DC/Baltimore/Richmond area at almost $500 a person! :eek: Yesterday it had dropped said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yay for airfare!  I used to find great deals on airfare-paid under $150 many times RT and rarely paid over $200.  Now I'm lucky to find it under $300.  I paid $329 each RT for Emma & I for May.  I see that our outbound flight has dropped $10 so I should call Jet Blue to get the credit.  They sent me a special offer for today only 20% off for flights 5/1 to 6/13 but not good on prior purchases.  That would have been about $270.  I need to figure out flights for California for the 5 of us.
> 
> Hope you get a great deal for December!
> 
> 
> 
> mommykds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernadette,
> Yay for DL!!!  Hope to get there someday & see the original.  Good luck with training!  So are you skipping WDW this summer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yes.  No WDW this summer for us.  Going to California instead.  I guess I need to call and cancel my BWI CL reservation that I booked on bounceback in January.  At first DH said he was "looking forward to going back to WDW" when asked about CA.  Then when Joe found out I was going to DL he was so sad to think he couldn't go that DH caved.  Now I've really got to figure it all out.  Where to fly into, when to rent a car, how much to try to see, how long to go for -I get 6 weeks of vacation and carried over a week for my January trip so I've got pleanty of time-more a question of how long I can reasonably gone from work and how much it will cost.  The hotels for a family of 5 are a bit of a challenge.  Many will allow 5 in the room but don't have beds for 5.  At the Grand Californian some have a day bed and some have 1 queen with bunks that have a trundle but they will also put you in a room with 2 queens and bring up some sort of sleeping bag thing.  I don't think my kids would be too happy about that.
> 
> I read the Unofficial Guide last night and still don't feel like I know enough to make a good decision.  I might be leaning toward Paradise Pier as most (all?) of those rooms have 2 queens and a daybed.  It got good reviews in Unofficial and is the cheapest of the DL hotels.  I need to find out more about the offsite hotels as some of them are closer and most cheaper.
> 
> I've got lots more research to do!
Click to expand...


----------



## Glynis

lovesdumbo said:


> Yes.  No WDW this summer for us.  Going to California instead.  I guess I need to call and cancel my BWI CL reservation that I booked on bounceback in January.  At first DH said he was "looking forward to going back to WDW" when asked about CA.  Then when Joe found out I was going to DL he was so sad to think he couldn't go that DH caved.  Now I've really got to figure it all out.  Where to fly into, when to rent a car, how much to try to see, how long to go for -I get 6 weeks of vacation and carried over a week for my January trip so I've got pleanty of time-more a question of how long I can reasonably gone from work and how much it will cost.  The hotels for a family of 5 are a bit of a challenge.  Many will allow 5 in the room but don't have beds for 5.  At the Grand Californian some have a day bed and some have 1 queen with bunks that have a trundle but they will also put you in a room with 2 queens and bring up some sort of sleeping bag thing.  I don't think my kids would be too happy about that.
> 
> I read the Unofficial Guide last night and still don't feel like I know enough to make a good decision.  I might be leaning toward Paradise Pier as most (all?) of those rooms have 2 queens and a daybed.  It got good reviews in Unofficial and is the cheapest of the DL hotels.  I need to find out more about the offsite hotels as some of them are closer and most cheaper.
> 
> I've got lots more research to do!



Bernadette - Fly into John Wayne airport!  It's smaller than LAX, and way less confusing!  I think it's also slightly closer to DL.

As for hotels, I've never stayed onsite, so I really can't give you any help there.  However, unless you are set on staying onsite, give some of the "good neighbor" hotels a chance.  With the exception of the Grand Californian, most of them are actually closer to the entrance than the DL hotel or Paradise Pier.  

The Best Western Park Place Inn has some family suites that are quite nice.  We usually put 5 people in one room at the Park Vue Inn with 1 person on a roll away bed.  

Definitely do some looking around.  My guess is you'll save a lot of money that way, too.

Please feel free to ask me any questions you have!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Glynis said:


> Bernadette - Fly into John Wayne airport!  It's smaller than LAX, and way less confusing!  I think it's also slightly closer to DL.
> 
> As for hotels, I've never stayed onsite, so I really can't give you any help there.  However, unless you are set on staying onsite, give some of the "good neighbor" hotels a chance.  With the exception of the Grand Californian, most of them are actually closer to the entrance than the DL hotel or Paradise Pier.
> 
> The Best Western Park Place Inn has some family suites that are quite nice.  We usually put 5 people in one room at the Park Vue Inn with 1 person on a roll away bed.
> 
> Definitely do some looking around.  My guess is you'll save a lot of money that way, too.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions you have!


Thanks! Thinking of going for 2 to 3 weeks.  Fly into San Francisco-spend a couple of nights there, spend 1 to 2 nights along the coast between SF & LA, spend 1 to 2 nights in San Diego then go to DL.  Will likely use LAX for non stop flights to Boston on Jet Blue.

I'll look at Best Western.  Not stuck on staying onsite. 

How do magic hours work?  I read you qualify if you have a multi day pass-that isn't a one time per pass thing is it?  

How long will we need to see just about everything?  It must get busy for Labor Day Weekend and the marathon.  I was thinking of arriving say Wednesday-not sure when.  Full day Thursday.  At some point Friday pick up the race packets but lots of park time yet too much so they kids aren't exhausted to do the 5K.  Saturday the 5K and moderate amount of park time so I'm not exhausted for the half.  Sunday half-hope to be in better shape but I didn't go the park race day in FL.  Monday park day but I would think crowds being Labor Day.  Tuesday fly home (likely early).  Wednesday first day of school.  Hmm....maybe arrive Tuesday???  Mary K & I hope to see the Red Socks one night-hear neighbor in MA has a place in Anaheim and season tickets out there.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Deb -   That is horrible.  How can a company do that?!?!?
> 
> Beth - good for you for getting set for the DL race!
> 
> I booked our airfare for the October trip yesterday.  Fares have gone through the roof.  On Sunday while I was looking around Airtran had round trip fare from the DC/Baltimore/Richmond area at almost $500 a person!  Yesterday it had dropped, but was still almost $300 per person.  (Last October we paid $375 total for both of us round trip.  )  Anyway, Jetblue popped up out of National airport with RT fare for under $185 each, so I jumped on it.  I figure it is going to continue to go up as long as gas prices are climbing; and if it doesn't it probably won't drop much lower than I just got it.  So, our October trip is a go now.



Woo Hoo for the airfare.  It always feels good to get that taken care of 

You asked how a company could do that?  It's the government they don't seem to follow logic or rules sometimes.  The good news is that the job is going to be reposted soon so I can apply if I choose too. 



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yay for airfare!  I used to find great deals on airfare-paid under $150 many times RT and rarely paid over $200.  Now I'm lucky to find it under $300.  I paid $329 each RT for Emma & I for May.  I see that our outbound flight has dropped $10 so I should call Jet Blue to get the credit.  They sent me a special offer for today only 20% off for flights 5/1 to 6/13 but not good on prior purchases.  That would have been about $270.  I need to figure out flights for California for the 5 of us.
> 
> Hope you get a great deal for December!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yes.  No WDW this summer for us.  Going to California instead.  I guess I need to call and cancel my BWI CL reservation that I booked on bounceback in January.  At first DH said he was "looking forward to going back to WDW" when asked about CA.  Then when Joe found out I was going to DL he was so sad to think he couldn't go that DH caved.  Now I've really got to figure it all out.  Where to fly into, when to rent a car, how much to try to see, how long to go for -I get 6 weeks of vacation and carried over a week for my January trip so I've got pleanty of time-more a question of how long I can reasonably gone from work and how much it will cost.  The hotels for a family of 5 are a bit of a challenge.  Many will allow 5 in the room but don't have beds for 5.  At the Grand Californian some have a day bed and some have 1 queen with bunks that have a trundle but they will also put you in a room with 2 queens and bring up some sort of sleeping bag thing.  I don't think my kids would be too happy about that.
> 
> I read the Unofficial Guide last night and still don't feel like I know enough to make a good decision.  I might be leaning toward Paradise Pier as most (all?) of those rooms have 2 queens and a daybed.  It got good reviews in Unofficial and is the cheapest of the DL hotels.  I need to find out more about the offsite hotels as some of them are closer and most cheaper.
> 
> I've got lots more research to do!



Bernadette.  Chris found an airport shuttle bus from LAX to DL, round trip $99 for a family (of 5) which is significantly cheaper than a rental car.  Have you considered renting DVC points.  We have a one bedroom at the Grand Californian booked and it accommodates 5.  When are you going to be there?  We will be there from August 13 - 18.

I've been meaning to ask you about parking at or near Logan.  We'll be gone for over 3 weeks so we need to find economical parking.  Any suggestions?

Deb


----------



## Glynis

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks! Thinking of going for 2 to 3 weeks.  Fly into San Francisco-spend a couple of nights there, spend 1 to 2 nights along the coast between SF & LA, spend 1 to 2 nights in San Diego then go to DL.  Will likely use LAX for non stop flights to Boston on Jet Blue.
> 
> I'll look at Best Western.  Not stuck on staying onsite.
> 
> How do magic hours work?  I read you qualify if you have a multi day pass-that isn't a one time per pass thing is it?
> 
> How long will we need to see just about everything?  It must get busy for Labor Day Weekend and the marathon.  I was thinking of arriving say Wednesday-not sure when.  Full day Thursday.  At some point Friday pick up the race packets but lots of park time yet too much so they kids aren't exhausted to do the 5K.  Saturday the 5K and moderate amount of park time so I'm not exhausted for the half.  Sunday half-hope to be in better shape but I didn't go the park race day in FL.  Monday park day but I would think crowds being Labor Day.  Tuesday fly home (likely early).  Wednesday first day of school.  Hmm....maybe arrive Tuesday???  Mary K & I hope to see the Red Socks one night-hear neighbor in MA has a place in Anaheim and season tickets out there.



On the early morning entry, you need to check with your hotel, and see if they qualify as a "good neighbor."  If you stay onsite, you definitely get the early morning hours.  I think they are on Tuesday, Thursday and one other day.  The last time we went, our hotel, the Park Vue Inn, didn't qualify for the early morning hours.  So, if you go with an offsite hotel, that would be a question to ask, before you do anything.

Sounds like you have a pretty good plan going.


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> You asked how a company could do that?  It's the government they don't seem to follow logic or rules sometimes.  The good news is that the job is going to be reposted soon so I can apply if I choose too.


Will you reapply?



my3princes said:


> Bernadette.  Chris found an airport shuttle bus from LAX to DL, round trip $99 for a family (of 5) which is significantly cheaper than a rental car.  Have you considered renting DVC points.  We have a one bedroom at the Grand Californian booked and it accommodates 5.  When are you going to be there?  We will be there from August 13 - 18.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you about parking at or near Logan.  We'll be gone for over 3 weeks so we need to find economical parking.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Deb


We'll need a car if we want to drive from SF to LA.  Trying to decide if we need a car in SF-we want to go to Muir Woods but I guess we could do that the morning we leave SF.  It probably makes most sense to turn the car in once we get to DL.  The race is the Sunday of Labor Day 9/2 so we are looking at getting to DL around the 28th/29th.

I'll ask Mary K about Logan parking.  I've never parked at the airport.  I ususally get a ride or take the boat.  My friend Dorinda lives about a mile from the boat so I park at her house when we do that.  I know Mary K has used a rental car place to park.  I'll ask her about that.

From what I've read Grand Californian DVC gets booked at 11 months out for Marathon weekend so I don't think that would be an option for us.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## my3princes

Bernadette, thanks for any info on Logan parking.  That is the last big detail I have to work out.  

I do plan on reapplying for the position.  I'm pretty sure it will be posted again tomorrow.  Keep your fingerss crossed that it works out this time.  While the job is a lateral move it is full time and it seems like a good fit personality wise plus they have already made me feel wanted.  I will say that management in my current office do not want to lose me either and have told me so, but they want me to have a definite job so they are encouraging me to take something permanent then they'll work on getting me back down the road.


----------



## yellowfish78

Bernadette - the BW Park Place Inn and Suites is where we are looking for this November.  It is a good neighbor hotel, right across the street and seems OK.  

Deb - who did you rent from for the Grand Californian?  I don't want to bother Kristine for more points.


----------



## my3princes

yellowfish78 said:


> Bernadette - the BW Park Place Inn and Suites is where we are looking for this November.  It is a good neighbor hotel, right across the street and seems OK.
> 
> Deb - who did you rent from for the Grand Californian?  I don't want to bother Kristine for more points.



We didn't have to rent, we used our own points.  We had enough for Aulani and GC since we've been hoarding for the last 2 years and are going over a use year.  I am having WDW withdrawl though.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## yellowfish78

my3princes said:


> We didn't have to rent, we used our own points.  We had enough for Aulani and GC since we've been hoarding for the last 2 years and are going over a use year.  I am having WDW withdrawl though.


I forgot that you owned.    I emailed my 'normal' guy and he never got back with me.  Off to email him again!  LOL


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It's FINALLY FESTIVAL!  Off for 8 hours of judging and playing concerto.  Hopefully all the other 2000 students have practiced as much as mine have!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!  It's so much fun to read about everyone's travel plans!  I would love to go to Disneyland some day.  You have to do trip reports or at least send me links to lots of photos!

Not too much is happening here.  The increased light seems to be improving my mood somewhat, though I've had a cold for about 2 weeks that I just can't seem to completely shake.  It's not bad enough to stop me from working or anything else that I have to do, but it's annoying and tiring.  I think I am finally seeing some improvement today, though.

I was hoping that there might be a little chance for a trip this summer, but it's looking less and less likely.  It's ok...there will be a time for a trip at some point in the future.

Two weeks until college spring break!  We don't have any real plans, since Miles still has school, and I still have to work, but it will be great having them home.  We drove up and saw them last weekend.  It was a warm enough day to take them to the zoo up there, and we had a great time.  

Take care, DDA!


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

Beth - I am sorry you are still not feeling up to snuff.  Hopefully soon.

I do not see a trip to the beach for us this summer. Rental prices have gone way up and our available vacation funds have gone way down. Maybe we can plan a virtual vacation day here on this thread!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning everyone,

Good to hear about trip plans too, I need to change my ticker, we'll be taking the entire family in June and staying at OKW.  This will be Aubrey's first trip and I'm really excited about that, I'm pretty sure she is going to be scared of the characters though, maybe we'll get a few pictures.

I'm trying to come up with a t shirt design for everyone to wear on my birthday, I've never tried the tie dyed shirts but I think everyone would like them.

Deb - good luck with your second round with this job

Beth - feel better soon

Elin - glad you were able to book your airfare


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning
Its a lazy Sunday morning here-just getting ready to get some errands done. I took a personal day tomorrow to go to see Frankie--his ship is in NJ so my dad and I are going to spend the day with him on the ship, i cant wait!
Work is going well, just finished a week of parent/teacher conferences, but all of my parents showed, so that was great! Now were getting ready to head into march, which is my least favorite month of the year. Im still hoping to get to south carolina for a weekend if my brother gets sworn in at his new department. if not, ill go down in the summer. Im definitely ready for baseball season--just gotta get to April!
Have a great sunday


----------



## my3princes

It's nice to be able to pop on and read and not have one of us dealing with bad news.  I hope this means we're all on the upswing. 

I had made myself a to do list for this weekend and I'm proud to say that I accomplished everything that I had hoped too.  That rarely happens around here.  Overall I feel like I'm slowing regaining control of my life.  I really hope that this continues.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> It's nice to be able to pop on and read and not have one of us dealing with bad news.  I hope this means we're all on the upswing.
> 
> I had made myself a to do list for this weekend and I'm proud to say that I accomplished everything that I had hoped too.  That rarely happens around here.  Overall I feel like I'm slowing regaining control of my life.  I really hope that this continues.



I hope you are too, Deb.  There is nothing worse than having the mom feel like her life is out of control.  Throws everyone off!  I hope you are definitely turning things around now.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Debbie,
That is going to be so much fun to see Disney in through her eyes. 

Lots of errands for today...Happy Monday...blah!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA! Glad everyone's doing better. We're pretty good here. Terra and I had an all day Girl Scout event on Saturday and Phil kept Deva from 7:30a-9:30p all on his own. It went really well so that's a major step for us around here. Unfortunately, Deva was sick by the time I got home. "Luckily", it was just a cough, nose and fever though and not the nasty pukey stuff going around here. She ran 103 fevers all day yesterday but that's mostly broken today and we've just got the nose, cough and sick moodiness. My 9mo I watch started the tummy stuff around here and has RSV though so I'll take this simpler stuff!

With my baby gone for the week getting himself healthy, we've got a slow week. It's nice timing since my grandma and aunt will be here Wed and friends on Fri for my dad's 60th this weekend. I made a big dent in the playroom/dining room last week so we don't have much to do to get ready so that's good!

And in nice Disney news, Phil has told me that he thinks the girls and I should go to Disney after tax return comes next year! If that can hold possible then we'll probably go for my birthday and Flower and Garden in May 2013. 

We're also working on turning Rachel's graduation trip in May 2014 into a full family trip. Kristi and her kids really want to go to Harry Potter sometime. Plus, I figured out that my parents' timeshare has a place in Orlando. With their new trading power system they can change to that resort for no trade fee. That would make lodging free for all of them which will hopefully put it in an affordable range for everyone to be able to go. I'm still hoping to stay with the girls on property (in part because I think space between me and some of my family will be beneficial and in part because then I can do rope drops without having to fight with everyone - they can join me if they make it when the plans suggest it's best  ). Hopefully that will all work out and we'll finally get to have our big family trip I've been pushing for years now.


----------



## Glynis

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks! Thinking of going for 2 to 3 weeks.  Fly into San Francisco-spend a couple of nights there, spend 1 to 2 nights along the coast between SF & LA, spend 1 to 2 nights in San Diego then go to DL.  Will likely use LAX for non stop flights to Boston on Jet Blue.
> 
> I'll look at Best Western.  Not stuck on staying onsite.
> 
> How do magic hours work?  I read you qualify if you have a multi day pass-that isn't a one time per pass thing is it?
> 
> How long will we need to see just about everything?  It must get busy for Labor Day Weekend and the marathon.  I was thinking of arriving say Wednesday-not sure when.  Full day Thursday.  At some point Friday pick up the race packets but lots of park time yet too much so they kids aren't exhausted to do the 5K.  Saturday the 5K and moderate amount of park time so I'm not exhausted for the half.  Sunday half-hope to be in better shape but I didn't go the park race day in FL.  Monday park day but I would think crowds being Labor Day.  Tuesday fly home (likely early).  Wednesday first day of school.  Hmm....maybe arrive Tuesday???  Mary K & I hope to see the Red Socks one night-hear neighbor in MA has a place in Anaheim and season tickets out there.



I think magic hours are different at DL than in WDW.  At DL, if you qualify for the magic morning entry, you get in an hour before other patrons.  Select rides are open.  Pretty much everything in Fantasyland is open, and some things in Tomorrowland.  We've never seen anything open in Adventureland, Critter Country or NOS.  It is a great way to get FL done since there are no fast passes for most of those rides.

As for crowd levels, that's all up in the air!  With Carsland opening in June, things could be really crazy!  Going on a Wednesday is a good idea.  If you can get there at rope drop and do DL in the morning, then hop to DCA in the afternoon, you should do ok.  At least, that's been our experience in the past.  With all the construction in DCA, though, it does seem more crowded than it ever has been before.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> Beth - I am sorry you are still not feeling up to snuff.  Hopefully soon.
> 
> I do not see a trip to the beach for us this summer. Rental prices have gone way up and our available vacation funds have gone way down. Maybe we can plan a virtual vacation day here on this thread!



I'd be up for that!  

Unless things change drastically, my hopes for London may be dashed this summer.  Cross your fingers that the Olympic people will be ok with me staying in the housing that they are providing for Alan.  Otherwise, I'm not sure I'll be able to swing it!


----------



## Glynis

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Good to hear about trip plans too, I need to change my ticker, we'll be taking the entire family in June and staying at OKW.  This will be Aubrey's first trip and I'm really excited about that, I'm pretty sure she is going to be scared of the characters though, maybe we'll get a few pictures.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with a t shirt design for everyone to wear on my birthday, I've never tried the tie dyed shirts but I think everyone would like them.
> 
> Deb - good luck with your second round with this job
> 
> Beth - feel better soon
> 
> Elin - glad you were able to book your airfare



Debbie - the tie dye shirts really weren't that hard, and they turned out so cute!  We got so many comments from people with all the kids wearing them.  They were darling.  My sister and I bought a huge dye kit with 24 colors, and then we let the kids each choose 2 or 3 colors that they wanted.  The best part was even though some kids chose the same colors, none of the shirts turned out exactly alike.  We definitely want to do them again for our next trip.  The adults want them, too, this time!


----------



## my3princes

Debbie I forgot to comment on the tie dye shirts.  I've made them several times now and they aren't hard, just time consuming.  We found that it was much easier to make them one color rather than several as you can just soak them in a dye bath overnight rather than squirting all the different colors onto the shirts.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Glynis - I hope you CAN stay with Alan.  What an opportunity!!


----------



## mommykds

Happy March!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## CourtneyD

I am new to DIS boards.  I joined a couple of years ago but just started using it.  I am trying to find instructions and tips for doing transfers on t-shirts.  I have never done them before.  I read a post somewhere on here that said that I should be able to find this on a STICKY on DISigns.  I don't see it.  Any suggestions or tips on how I can find it?


----------



## bethbuchall

CourtneyD said:


> I am new to DIS boards.  I joined a couple of years ago but just started using it.  I am trying to find instructions and tips for doing transfers on t-shirts.  I have never done them before.  I read a post somewhere on here that said that I should be able to find this on a STICKY on DISigns.  I don't see it.  Any suggestions or tips on how I can find it?



Start with post #13 on this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262

(It is Sticky: How to Ask for DISigns, Tips, FAQs...)

It is a locked thread, so you cannot ask questions in that thread.  If you have questions, try posting a new thread on this board asking for help.  There are lots of people who will likely come to your aid.  Have fun and show us your pictures when you're done!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

It's about to get a little crazier around here (hard to imagine, eh?  ) Dad turned 15/60 on Wednesday so we're having a smallish party for him tomorrow. My grandma and aunt came in on Wed and are staying with Kristi, my parents' good friends are coming in today and staying with us, and my dad's old co-worked will be in tomorrow. Should be lots of fun, but that means I've got some cakes to bake! (Of course, that's the best part in my book.  )

Luckily, Miss Deva's finally feeling much better, so that helps. Still a little clingy, but it's much easier to hold her and bake than it was to hold and clean.  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## CourtneyD

thanks bethbuchall.  i appreciate your help.


----------



## PNO4TE

Sounds like a great weekend, Tia.  Your Dad and I are the same age (not including the Leap Age).


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Finally... I thought this weekend would NEVER get here!  I have a very light teaching load the next two days:  three private lessons today and one class tomorrow morning.  Then, I am FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE for the first time in a month.  And you know what I am doing??? _(sadly, I am *not* going to Disney World)_

Kristin and her room mate and I are headed to Richmond tomorrow afternoon.  We have reservations at the Omni there for one night.  

We have reservations at one of our favorite restaurants for dinner tomorrow night.  

http://www.europarichmond.com/

And we have tickets for "The Lion King" at The Landmark Theater for Sunday!

http://www.landmarktheater.net/

Bob is staying home by himself!    He has not been completely alone since January 17, 2011. Our neighbors know he will be here and will check on him.  We are only an hour away if necessary, too.  It is time we both realize that he can do this.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Finally... I thought this weekend would NEVER get here!  I have a very light teaching load the next two days:  three private lessons today and one class tomorrow morning.  Then, I am FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE for the first time in a month.  And you know what I am doing??? _(sadly, I am *not* going to Disney World)_
> 
> Kristin and her room mate and I are headed to Richmond tomorrow afternoon.  We have reservations at the Omni there for one night.
> 
> We have reservations at one of our favorite restaurants for dinner tomorrow night.
> 
> http://www.europarichmond.com/
> 
> And we have tickets for "The Lion King" at The Landmark Theater for Sunday!
> 
> http://www.landmarktheater.net/
> 
> Bob is staying home by himself!    He has not been completely alone since January 17, 2011. Our neighbors know he will be here and will check on him.  We are only an hour away if necessary, too.  It is time we both realize that he can do this.



Have fun and enjoy the show.  Bob will be fine


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

thanks for the confidence, Jennifer!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!   We aren't completely sunny today, and we're getting a little snow, but Wednesday is supposed to be sunny and in the mid 50s.  I can't wait!

Elin, I hope that you had a terrific weekend!

We have an open house for preschool tomorrow evening, so I'll be working extra long hours today and tomorrow.  Too bad we don't get paid by the hour.  Then Wednesday, I'll probably go to the board of education meeting.  The budget cuts are horrendous this year, so it could be a very long meeting with a lot of people who all want their own favorite clubs/teams/activities/classes saved.  I am very concerned about Miles' future.  It already seems like he is getting so much less than Matthew and Laura, and there is going to be even less in the years to come.

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## mommykds

Well we switched from Direct TV to ATT U verse.   Saves us some money & we also dropped our landline phone.  With email, facebook, & our cell phones, there seemed to be no reason to keep the landline.


----------



## Glynis

Ladies, I need the power of your prayers and good thoughts!

My good friend and neighbor's family is going through a really hard time, right now.  About 4 years ago, their second oldest son killed himself in their home.  The youngest son (12 at the time) found him.  It was just awful, but they got through it.  Then, 9 months later, their oldest son was killed in a car accident.  Again, it was a really rough time, but they got through it.

Last night, we heard sirens in the neighborhood, and saw an ambulance pull up in front of their house.  By the time Alan got there, they had all left in the ambulance.  We just found out that the youngest son, Adam, had tried to kill himself.  His girlfriend broke up with him, so he took handfuls of pills.  Then, he texted her to tell her what she'd done.  She tried to call him back, but he didn't answer, and the landline to Connie's house was busy.  She got her father to drive her to the house, and they broke the news to Connie and John.  They ran to his room and found him unresponsive.  They called the ambulance, and he was taken to the hospital.  He's still in critical condition today.  He hasn't regained consciousness, and they don't know what kind of brain damage he may have.  I'm really afraid of what this will do to Connie and John, if the worst happens.  So, if you've got some spare prayers and good thoughts, please include Connie, John and Adam Romney in your thoughts, and prayers.

Thanks!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis, I will definitely say a prayer for that family.  How horrible to lose two children already and then have to go through this.  Thank goodness that young girl took him seriously and went over to the house right away!  Please let us know what happens.


----------



## PNO4TE

Done, Glynis.


----------



## tmfranlk

Oh Glynis, I'm so sorry for your friends. Their family is in our prayers.


----------



## mommykds

Glynis,


----------



## Glynis

Thanks, everyone, for your prayers and concern.  As of 8:00 last night he was still in Intensive Care.  They are keeping him in a medically induced coma, as they try to stabilize him.  Every time they've tried to wake him up, he goes into convulsions.  It's not looking good.


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your prayers and concern.  As of 8:00 last night he was still in Intensive Care.  They are keeping him in a medically induced coma, as they try to stabilize him.  Every time they've tried to wake him up, he goes into convulsions.  It's not looking good.



I was hoping for better news.  I will keep praying.  It brings me to tears every time I think about it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Glynis-prayers for the Romney family.  So tragic!


Deb-I finally remember to ask Mary K where she parked and she said it was a Thrifty car rental.  I think it might be cheaper to park at a Logan Express bus station-there is one in Braintree that is right off the highway (I don't know where the others to say if any of those are easier for you to get to) but then you would have to pay to take the bus to Logan.  $12 for 4 of you and maybe free for Colby???  If one adult dropped you off at the airport first it would take a lot longer plus you'd have to pay the toll-I can't remember how much it is but I think it is only about $5.  Hope you can find something reasonable.

Elin-hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Ladies, I need the power of your prayers and good thoughts!
> 
> My good friend and neighbor's family is going through a really hard time, right now.  About 4 years ago, their second oldest son killed himself in their home.  The youngest son (12 at the time) found him.  It was just awful, but they got through it.  Then, 9 months later, their oldest son was killed in a car accident.  Again, it was a really rough time, but they got through it.
> 
> Last night, we heard sirens in the neighborhood, and saw an ambulance pull up in front of their house.  By the time Alan got there, they had all left in the ambulance.  We just found out that the youngest son, Adam, had tried to kill himself.  His girlfriend broke up with him, so he took handfuls of pills.  Then, he texted her to tell her what she'd done.  She tried to call him back, but he didn't answer, and the landline to Connie's house was busy.  She got her father to drive her to the house, and they broke the news to Connie and John.  They ran to his room and found him unresponsive.  They called the ambulance, and he was taken to the hospital.  He's still in critical condition today.  He hasn't regained consciousness, and they don't know what kind of brain damage he may have.  I'm really afraid of what this will do to Connie and John, if the worst happens.  So, if you've got some spare prayers and good thoughts, please include Connie, John and Adam Romney in your thoughts, and prayers.
> 
> Thanks!



My household is praying.


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> Glynis-prayers for the Romney family.  So tragic!
> 
> 
> Deb-I finally remember to ask Mary K where she parked and she said it was a Thrifty car rental.  I think it might be cheaper to park at a Logan Express bus station-there is one in Braintree that is right off the highway (I don't know where the others to say if any of those are easier for you to get to) but then you would have to pay to take the bus to Logan.  $12 for 4 of you and maybe free for Colby???  If one adult dropped you off at the airport first it would take a lot longer plus you'd have to pay the toll-I can't remember how much it is but I think it is only about $5.  Hope you can find something reasonable.
> 
> Elin-hope you had a great weekend.



We actually booked a hotel with free 14 day parking and free shuttle.  We have to pay $10/night for the additional nights, but it will still be cheaper than long term parking on or offsite.  Since our flight leaves Boston at 7 AM it will let us drive over the evening before and we will still get some sleep.  If we did a parking lot we would need to leave here around by 2 AM at the latest.   It seems like the best solution all around.  Thanks for looking into it for us.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning

Glynis -  hoping to hear some better news about your neighbors son soon


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  It's colder here, and they are predicting snow for tonight.  For right now, though, they sun is shining.   And my kids are coming home this evening for an entire week!   I can't wait to see them again.

Glynis, your neighbors are still in my prayers.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Yesterday it was warm enough to swim, if you were so inclined!  Bet, like Beth, colder temps are coming.  

Enjoy Spring Break with your kids, Beth!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Goodness, where is everyone?


----------



## bear74

Hi Debbie


----------



## bear74

So I just found out today that my Cousins DD is going to be playing in the Slow Pitch Softball World Series at Disney's Wide World of Sports July 29th thru Aug 4th.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good evening, DDA!* 

Better late than never, right?!?!?


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello! Just trying to keep my head above water here this week. It's one of those "Something every night" kind of weeks. Guess that's what I get for taking a relaxing weekend. LOL. 

The girls and I went to the condos about an hour from here that are part of my parents' time share. We can get free "bonus time" with short notice so we went down to just enjoy a quiet weekend together after the craziness of the last month. It was nice just hanging out, playing games, playing some mini golf and taking part in a scavenger hunt. Mostly it was just a big bunch of nothingness. I took papers with me to work through, but never even took them out of the bag.  On the way home we stopped at Mastodon State Park and learned a few things I never knew about the area.

Now we're pretty much gearing up for the end of the school year and day camp the first of June. I've got a big (-ish, hopefully) event to get planned for early May, several other things going on between now and then, plus Terra's softball coach is a little gung-ho and has multiple practice type things scheduled each week. Ahh the things that pop up now that spring is here (well, close to hear - can't really argue with 80s this week).


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> So I just found out today that my Cousins DD is going to be playing in the Slow Pitch Softball World Series at Disney's Wide World of Sports July 29th thru Aug 4th.



That's exciting!!!




I've been home sick for two days.  Coughing up blood.  Doc says that I ruptured a vessel in my nasal cavity or chest from this cold that I have.  Oveerall I just feel yucky.  I see that there is another position that I can apply for, but at this point I'm considering waiting for fall to apply.  I've really had it with all the "sure" things not to mention the stress of the job and people I work with.  I'll talk to Chris about it and see what he thinks.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> That's exciting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been home sick for two days.  Coughing up blood.  Doc says that I ruptured a vessel in my nasal cavity or chest from this cold that I have.  Oveerall I just feel yucky.  I see that there is another position that I can apply for, but at this point I'm considering waiting for fall to apply.  I've really had it with all the "sure" things not to mention the stress of the job and people I work with.  I'll talk to Chris about it and see what he thinks.



Feel better, Deb.  And I hope you and Chris can come to a decision that works for all of you.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Good evening DDA.  Sorry I've been MIA.  Good wishes and prayers for everyone that needs them.  Hope all is well.  Think of you all every day.


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - I hope you're feeling better soon. 

Vicki - Good to see you! I was just thinking about you on Monday (GS Birthday of all days!) and wondering how you were doing.


----------



## tmfranlk

Terra is really excited about this:

Agent P's World Showcase Adventure

I always did wonder why the stuck with Kim Possible when it came out so long after the show was under.

Also heard a little speculation out of the shareholders meeting that there might be a Phineas and Ferb character meal. Nothing specific was said, just that they want to increase the show's presence in the parks.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

tmfranlk said:


> Terra is really excited about this:
> 
> Agent P's World Showcase Adventure
> 
> I never did wonder why the stuck with Kim Possible when it came out so long after the show was under.
> 
> Also heard a little speculation out of the shareholders meeting that there might be a Phineas and Ferb character meal. Nothing specific was said, just that they want to increase the show's presence in the parks.



My kids are looking forward to this.  Theyall  like P&F but only my oldest really knows who Kim Possible was.


----------



## tmfranlk

As as if Terra hadn't already been asking almost daily when we can go back to WDW, this whole Agent P and Phineas and Ferb speculations are throwing it over the top. LOL! I'm really hoping for next May (and my birthday!), but it may have to be 2014 for Rachel's graduation. Guess we'll see how the whole housing/job thing go over the next few months and go from there.


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi everyone,

Good to see a few faces we haven't seen in a while.  It's been a busy week here too, with the cutbacks they did at work those that are left are expected to pick up the slack, and I'm tired, I guess I should be glad to still haave a job, but I also think that's what the people who decided to make the cutbacks are counting on.

Deb - I'm really sorry you're having such a rough time of it, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone.  Sorry I kind of dropped off the face of the internet.  I had a baptism for a niece on Saturday, and then on Monday a funeral for an uncle that passed away.  Just got back late last night, and I've been scrambling to get back to normal.

Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts for the Romney family.  Things are looking up... kind of.  Adam has regained consciousness, and it looks like there is no brain damage.  However, he is still very suicidal, so he's been checked into the psych ward at the hospital.  His doctor thinks that his father is a big part of the problem.  John has been severely depressed since the deaths of his other 2 sons (who wouldn't be, right?).  However, he's refused all counseling, medication, etc. that might help him.  He's pulled away from his family, and has retreated into himself.  So, the doctor told Connie that Adam will not be released to come home as long as John is living there.  This was on Thursday night.  She drove home from the hospital, and told John that he was going to have to leave.  I can't even begin to imagine what she is going through.  I don't know how much more she will be able to handle.  My only hope is that now John will realize that he needs help, and he will start getting it!

Anyway, in other news, things are going along well here.  I'm just busy with Scouts, homework and Leslie's school play.  Things will slow down sometime, right?

I'm really looking forward to August, as I now have an actual plane ticket for London!!!  We're trying to finagle frequent flyer miles to see if we can get Jacob to go with me, and Alan.  That would be so much fun!  Cross your fingers for us!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Debbie - Doesn't it stink that that's the corporate culture these days. Lay off some, pile on the rest. Let them settle into the new work load then lay off a few more, piling that work on too. No wonder we have 5-hour Energy Drink commercials telling us that "every day's a 5-hour energy day."

Glynis - I'm glad that things are looking better for Adam and his family. I can't even begin to understand what they've gone through, We'll keep them in our prayers. Yeah for London! Hope Jacob can go too. That would be so fun,

We could use some prayers here too. My 81yo grandma was taken to the ER last night after friends at church called my aunt telling her Granny's breathing didn't sound good and her lips were bluish. She was admitted with pneumonia and they ran tests overnight. This morning my cousin posted they were moving her to the heart hospital in the city. I'm not sure yet if that is preventative or because of a problem.

Well, I'm off to see if Glynis is right that thinks will slow down sometime. You know like on days like today when I had insomnia until 2:00, up at 5:30 to take Phil to work, have to meet my scouts at 7:40 to raise the flag at 7:40, then on to the rest of my to do list on this my "day off". Hmmm, maybe today isn't the day to find that out.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

tmfranlk said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> Debbie - Doesn't it stink that that's the corporate culture these days. Lay off some, pile on the rest. Let them settle into the new work load then lay off a few more, piling that work on too. No wonder we have 5-hour Energy Drink commercials telling us that "every day's a 5-hour energy day."
> 
> Glynis - I'm glad that things are looking better for Adam and his family. I can't even begin to understand what they've gone through, We'll keep them in our prayers. Yeah for London! Hope Jacob can go too. That would be so fun,
> 
> We could use some prayers here too. My 81yo grandma was taken to the ER last night after friends at church called my aunt telling her Granny's breathing didn't sound good and her lips were bluish. She was admitted with pneumonia and they ran tests overnight. This morning my cousin posted they were moving her to the heart hospital in the city. I'm not sure yet if that is preventative or because of a problem.
> 
> Well, I'm off to see if Glynis is right that thinks will slow down sometime. You know like on days like today when I had insomnia until 2:00, up at 5:30 to take Phil to work, have to meet my scouts at 7:40 to raise the flag at 7:40, then on to the rest of my to do list on this my "day off". Hmmm, maybe today isn't the day to find that out.



Tia, I hope your grandma gets better soon!!  I just lost my grandpa this past week and its hard even though I knew he led a full life.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Our predicted high today is 87.  Yes ... you read that right.  Eight seven.


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks, Kelli. I was sorry to see about your grandfather. Your family will be in our prayers.

We don't know much, though I'm not sure I understand why that is. The moved her from their local small hospital to the heart hospital in Oklahoma City about 6:30 this morning. My aunt said it was the heart hospital because the other was full, but I don't know if her pacemaker plays any part in that (the hospitals are next door to each other). Last we heard she was still in the ER there waiting for a bed in ICU. The part that has me and Mom concerned because if it was "simply" pneumonia there shouldn't be a need for ICU. I called my aunt who works at the other heart hospital to get her take on what we do know and she agreed that it sounds like she's pretty sick.

Granted my dad has been working in training today (just started a new job), but he and my aunt have only been talking through text and then him texting us so I don't know what info we're missing.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

We're taking a family trip!  We were going to do a roadtrip since Kaelyn is going to be a senior next year, but with everything we wanted to see, the 2 weeks we had wasn't going to be enough to stay any one place more than a few hours.  So Craig calls me one day and says, "I've been pricing WDW." That in itself shocked me because he goes just for my benefit.  He enjoys it, but not like us addicts do.  So anyway, we're going the end of August.  Hot, I know, but we're getting the free dining that way.


----------



## PNO4TE

MinnieMouseMom said:


> We're taking a family trip!  We were going to do a roadtrip since Kaelyn is going to be a senior next year, but with everything we wanted to see, the 2 weeks we had wasn't going to be enough to stay any one place more than a few hours.  So Craig calls me one day and says, "I've been pricing WDW." That in itself shocked me because he goes just for my benefit.  He enjoys it, but not like us addicts do.  So anyway, we're going the end of August.  Hot, I know, but we're getting the free dining that way.



Yay!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Yeah Kelli!!! That's great news!


----------



## my3princes

MinnieMouseMom said:


> We're taking a family trip!  We were going to do a roadtrip since Kaelyn is going to be a senior next year, but with everything we wanted to see, the 2 weeks we had wasn't going to be enough to stay any one place more than a few hours.  So Craig calls me one day and says, "I've been pricing WDW." That in itself shocked me because he goes just for my benefit.  He enjoys it, but not like us addicts do.  So anyway, we're going the end of August.  Hot, I know, but we're getting the free dining that way.



Yay for the trip

Sorry to hear about your grandfather


Tia I hope you Grandmother is okay 




I'm finally feeling better.  I had that nasty virus that had me out of work most of last week.  Finally got antibiotics on Thursday (2nd trip to the doctor) and today I even have a bit of energy.  The doctor said they are seeing about 20 cases a day and the virus itself is lasting 10 days.  If you are prone to sinus infections (me), pneumonia or broncitis then it is turning into that.  Now I'm hoping that the rest of my family avoids it.


----------



## tmfranlk

Glad you're feeling better, Deb!

My grandma is doing better. She's still got a pretty bad case of pneumonia and is having regular breathing treatments. It will be a few more days before she gets to go home. Several of my mom's siblings went over to her house this afternoon and cleaned really well. I think someone came to sit at the hospital with my grandma and my aunt (both related to my dad) went over to help at the house. A lot of the problem is going to be getting her to change some of her thrifty ways. She barely does more than rinse her dishes anymore and she won't throw anything out. My aunt tossed most of her makeup today as she also has pink eye. The biggest argument the doctors are having with her now are the lack of protein in her diet (when she was here she put less than half a slice of turkey on her sandwich) and the fact that she's really underweight. A lot of that I think comes because she just won't spend the money on food something that she _really_ doesn't have to worry about. Plus she just doesn't like to cook anymore. We're talking to mobile meals to see about having them come out once a day. Plus coming up with ideas of protein sources she can just heat up - precooked meat, beans, deli meats.


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Deb!
> 
> My grandma is doing better. She's still got a pretty bad case of pneumonia and is having regular breathing treatments. It will be a few more days before she gets to go home. Several of my mom's siblings went over to her house this afternoon and cleaned really well. I think someone came to sit at the hospital with my grandma and my aunt (both related to my dad) went over to help at the house. A lot of the problem is going to be getting her to change some of her thrifty ways. She barely does more than rinse her dishes anymore and she won't throw anything out. My aunt tossed most of her makeup today as she also has pink eye. The biggest argument the doctors are having with her now are the lack of protein in her diet (when she was here she put less than half a slice of turkey on her sandwich) and the fact that she's really underweight. A lot of that I think comes because she just won't spend the money on food something that she _really_ doesn't have to worry about. Plus she just doesn't like to cook anymore. We're talking to mobile meals to see about having them come out once a day. Plus coming up with ideas of protein sources she can just heat up - precooked meat, beans, deli meats.



A suggestion, Tia... I have been "bumping up" Bob's caloric intake with this protein powder:






It can be purchased at Walmart and even bought online and shipped to the home.  It is mixed with liquid, comes in a few flavors and tastes pretty good.  It is also reasonably priced at about $15 per cannister.


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks, Elin! I think something like that was one of the suggestions. They said an ensure every day, gatorade everyday and protein powder added to a shake or something daily.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Spring break for kiddos around here so I've got a light week. Just my one 3yo who's got and easier (on me) schedule and Kristi's kids for a couple hours today while she's at the doctor. I think we're heading to the zoo one day, but otherwise just catching up on stuff at home.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## bear74

MinnieMouseMom said:


> We're taking a family trip!  We were going to do a roadtrip since Kaelyn is going to be a senior next year, but with everything we wanted to see, the 2 weeks we had wasn't going to be enough to stay any one place more than a few hours.  So Craig calls me one day and says, "I've been pricing WDW." That in itself shocked me because he goes just for my benefit.  He enjoys it, but not like us addicts do.  So anyway, we're going the end of August.  Hot, I know, but we're getting the free dining that way.



Nice


----------



## Glynis

MinnieMouseMom said:


> We're taking a family trip!  We were going to do a roadtrip since Kaelyn is going to be a senior next year, but with everything we wanted to see, the 2 weeks we had wasn't going to be enough to stay any one place more than a few hours.  So Craig calls me one day and says, "I've been pricing WDW." That in itself shocked me because he goes just for my benefit.  He enjoys it, but not like us addicts do.  So anyway, we're going the end of August.  Hot, I know, but we're getting the free dining that way.



JEALOUS!!!  

Seriously, I think it's wonderful that you are doing this!  You are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## Glynis

Deb - I'm glad you are finally starting to feel better!  This virus really knocked you down for the count!  Here's hoping the boys manage to escape it!!!  How are the boys doing, now?

Tia - I'm so sorry about your grandmother.  The protein powder that Elin suggested is what we used for my mother.  It really does taste pretty good!  

Winter came back last night.  It snowed, off and on, all night long.  Today, it's been a mixed bag, with snow one minute and blinding sunlight the next.  Forecast says we'll get into the 70's by the end of the week.  I just wish the weather would make up its mind!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Another day another change. I guess their going to put in a feeding tube for Granny today. She eats breakfast most mornings and will drink an ensure later, but isn't eating much otherwise. Lung doctor says she needs the tube to get her strength up to heal. I'd agree just from the 3 minutes I talked to her yesterday. She was really lethargic and not herself at all. They did find yeast on her tongue too which might explain the eating some as well.

In good news though, my cousin had her baby yesterday! I don't remember if I'd posted in late Jan or early Feb that she'd gone into labor at 28 weeks. The did the steroid shots for lungs just in case, but after a couple of days they got her stabilized enough to let her go home to do total bed rest there. A week or so ago they released her from bed rest as she'd made it to almost 37 weeks and she went into labor yesterday and delivered quickly after that. He's a handsome little boy with a very proud 7yo big brother.

We had a beautiful day at the zoo yesterday along with the rest of the crowd.  The rest of the week we're supposed to alternate beautiful sunny warm with stormy. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Glynis

Tia - I'm sending prayers for your grandmother.  Sounds like she may have developed a case of thrush.  This happened to my grandmother, and she stopped eating, as well.  Once the doctor's got the thrush under control, her appetite came back.

We have had snow, starting on Sunday night, and off and on throughout the day yesterday.  Weatherman says it's supposed to clear off and get into the 70's by the end of the week.  I'm hoping this was the last snow of the season, but who really knows?  The ski resorts would be thrilled to have more snow.  It's been kind of a lackluster year for them.  They've all had to resort to making their own snow.  I, however, am more than ready for Spring to come!

Tomorrow my twins turn 10!  I can't believe it!  The time has gone by so fast.  Today I will spend my time finishing up shopping for the girls.  I've got to make one birthday cake for Mary, and Leslie wants a giant donut.  Crazy kids!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tia - Good luck to your Grandma... I hope the feeding tube can be temporary!

Glynis - SNOW?!?!?!   Happy Birthday to the twins.  I cannot believe they are 10 years old either!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tia, I hope that your grandmother regains her strength and appetite and heals quickly!

Glynis, please, please, please keep the snow there.  It's unusually warm and sunny here for March, and I am enjoying it.  Today we are supposed to reach 79-degrees, and Syracuse is going to be in the mid-80s. (ETA: I just checked weather.com, and it's "only" 73 here and 79 in Syracuse despite their earlier predictions.  It is simply lovely, though! )

Deb, I hope that you are feeling better now!


----------



## bethbuchall

MinnieMouseMom said:


> We're taking a family trip!  We were going to do a roadtrip since Kaelyn is going to be a senior next year, but with everything we wanted to see, the 2 weeks we had wasn't going to be enough to stay any one place more than a few hours.  So Craig calls me one day and says, "I've been pricing WDW." That in itself shocked me because he goes just for my benefit.  He enjoys it, but not like us addicts do.  So anyway, we're going the end of August.  Hot, I know, but we're getting the free dining that way.



That is exciting!  

I think that I could almost convince my husband that we need to go back, too.  The problem is that Matthew needs to find an internship this summer, and I don't know if he will have any time available this summer at all.  He really wants to go back, too, so I don't want to do a trip without him this summer.  Maybe he'll find an internship that will allow him some free time before school starts again.  Until he knows what he is doing, I can't do anything.  He graduates next May, and I'd love to plan a trip then, but I won't know what he's doing as far as a job, and I don't think that will be a good time to take Miles out of school for a week or more.  It was so much easier when they were little...


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Tia, I hope they get Grandma feeling better so she gets her appetite back!

Glynis, happy birthday to the twins!  We woke up to snow here too.  Supposed to get more tonight.  It's not a real common occurrence here, so we're excited.

Thanks about the trip, everyone!  Now if I could just say it was all paid off, I'd be happy!  It will definitely seem more real when I don't have to worry about that. lol  I need to get my act together and figure out which park we'll be at on which day and get my ADR's done.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello, DDA!

Just a quick update. Granny seems a lot better today. I guess the doctor called her Lazarus this morning she was so much improved. They tried for something like 5 hours yesterday to do the feeding tube, but she was coughing so much they couldn't succeed. In the end they decided to wait another day and see if she'd eat better. I wondered if it was going to work out like a hospital version of "Scared Straight" and apparently it did. She ate dinner well last night, a good breakfast today and was apparently telling her friend (who checked into the hospital yesterday with heart problems) that she was going to eat the friend's dinner too. Hopefully this is all a good sign and she'll improve quickly now.

In the meantime we've all been conspiring to clean her house, fix things around the house and my aunt has replaced both toilets so hopefully the shock of this all (and her ire with us) doesn't do more harm than good in the end.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Good news, Tia!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Glad she's feeling better, Tia!


----------



## PNO4TE

It is the 100th Anniversary of the Cherry Blossom Festival in DC.  I had hoped to take Bob up there this weekend but we are to get thunderstorms both Saturday and Sunday. That will ruin the blossoms, and the Festival just started!!

Anyway, I found this gorgeous tree when I was out and about this morning and decided to grab a shot of a cherry tree to remember this year.


----------



## bethbuchall

That is a beautiful tree, Elin.  I am sorry that the weather is not cooperating for you to go see the trees in DC.  Miles mentioned the other day that he'd like to go to Washington, DC.  I said something about him being there before and then realized that he wasn't even 2 yet when we were there last.


----------



## Tammi67

everyone!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Nice to see so much chatter on here,

Tammi, we'll be looking forward to a trip report of the Dream, are you planning on trying out the slide?  Looks like a lot of fun.

I ordered some shirts to make for our June trip, I have to make at least one.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! * 

Lots of posts!!


----------



## PNO4TE

After Bob's eye doctor appointment this morning I decided to take him for a drive in our neck of the woods.  It is gorgeous here today and the call of the cherry blossoms was too great.  The only thing missing from this show was the beautiful DC monuments in the background of my shots.  Well, that and the fact that I left the camera at home and had to use my cell phone instead.  Not bad though!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I finalized our plans for our October trip this morning.    For the first time in 27 years we will not be staying in a "Disney" resort!   We have five nights booked at the Dolphin and then a 2-night package, also at the Dolphin, for their Food & Wine Classic.  The difference in the cost made it a complete no-brainer.


----------



## mommykds

Elin,
Beautiful pictures!

Prices for the Disney resorts are just going crazy.  We will be staying off site this spring (2nd time we have done this) but we are really close to the DTD gate.  The Dolphins location is fantastic for the F&W.


----------



## Tammi67

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Nice to see so much chatter on here,
> 
> Tammi, we'll be looking forward to a trip report of the Dream, are you planning on trying out the slide? Looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I ordered some shirts to make for our June trip, I have to make at least one.


Yes, Debbie, I will definitely being trying out the AuquaDuck!  

Is it a family affair for Aubrey's first trip, or will it just be you and Richie taking the kids?  How exciting!

Allergy season is in full swing here.  We are having windy weather today, which is making it worse.


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> I finalized our plans for our October trip this morning.    For the first time in 27 years we will not be staying in a "Disney" resort!   We have five nights booked at the Dolphin and then a 2-night package, also at the Dolphin, for their Food & Wine Classic.  The difference in the cost made it a complete no-brainer.



When will you be going?  We are there Sept. 27 - Oct. 4 in the Treehouse Villas.  Becky & her boyfriend are supposed to be coming.  Katrina is going to be there but we aren't sure about her husband.  We'll invite my mom again.  My brother doesn't have his son that week-end, so we aren't sure whether they'll be able to make it.


----------



## Disney Yooper

The cherry blossom pictures are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsHeg

You'll have to fill us in on all the details Tammi, this trip will be the whole family, both daughters and their husbands, the grandkids and us.

We are also planning a trip in October, the 13th throught the 20th, if our dates overlap I'd love to see you again Elin.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> You'll have to fill us in on all the details Tammi, this trip will be the whole family, both daughters and their husbands, the grandkids and us.
> 
> We are also planning a trip in October, the 13th throught the 20th, if our dates overlap I'd love to see you again Elin.



Our dates will overlap by a day, Debbie... We are set for October 7-14.  Let's make this work.  I would love to see you again!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA! Happy Saturday.

We might just get out and do a bit today. You know with the trip to Easter Village and Purina Farms (little farm place owned by Purina with animals and dog training show) to see the baby animals and the Easter Bunny, then Terra's soft ball practice, then a 100th Birthday Bash for Girl Scouts. Should all be a lot of fun though! That's all to be followed by a big fat bunch of nothing tomorrow. Ahhhh..... Of course, then it's lather, rinse, repeat for the next few weekends. Welcome to the last couple months of school (whether you actually attend them or not, it seems).


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Hello, everyone.  

I can't believe that it is April, and that we leave on Wednesday for a vacation that I've been planning for over a year!  We are flying into Orlando Wednesday afternoon, and then set sail on the Dream for a 5 night cruise.  After that we are going over to WDW for 5 days.  My parents will be going with us.  I'm starting to have mild panic attacks thinking of everything that I need to accomplish before Wednesday, packing included!  Thankfully today is my last day of work, until April 18!!  

I hope everyone is doing well. 

I'll be posting on FB while I'm gone.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi67 said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I can't believe that it is April, and that we leave on Wednesday for a vacation that I've been planning for over a year!  We are flying into Orlando Wednesday afternoon, and then set sail on the Dream for a 5 night cruise.  After that we are going over to WDW for 5 days.  My parents will be going with us.  I'm starting to have mild panic attacks thinking of everything that I need to accomplish before Wednesday, packing included!  Thankfully today is my last day of work, until April 18!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'll be posting on FB while I'm gone.



Chuck & I have 2 months before we leave for Seattle for our Alaskan Cruise.  I'm panicking already.  Can't imagine how I'll be 3 days before.  

All your planning will come together and you'll be fine.  Enjoy if I don't post before you leave.


----------



## Tammi67

Vicki - how did I not know that you and Chuck were going on an Alaskan cruise?!?!  How fabulous!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I can't believe that it is April, and that we leave on Wednesday for a vacation that I've been planning for over a year!  We are flying into Orlando Wednesday afternoon, and then set sail on the Dream for a 5 night cruise.  After that we are going over to WDW for 5 days.  My parents will be going with us.  I'm starting to have mild panic attacks thinking of everything that I need to accomplish before Wednesday, packing included!  Thankfully today is my last day of work, until April 18!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'll be posting on FB while I'm gone.



I cannot believe it is time for your trip either!  I bet you and the kids are so excited.  And, your parents too.  

When you get back I would love to pick your brain about safe areas in Alexandria for two young women who are starting to look for an apartment.  Nothing is certain yet, but it is where they want to land this year.


----------



## Tammi67

Sure thing, Elin.  The city proper, or the outskirts?  Rent is going to be sky-high.  Have them start thinking about buying a condo.  There are really good deals right now, they would get a return on their money, and resale in this area is always good.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Sure thing, Elin.  The city proper, or the outskirts?  Rent is going to be sky-high.  Have them start thinking about buying a condo.  There are really good deals right now, they would get a return on their money, and resale in this area is always good.



As much as they would love to live in Old Town I think they said Del Ray?  They have already gulped a few times at the rent prices, but I will let them know about the possibility of a condo sale.  Might be cheaper in the long run!  Thanks.


----------



## PNO4TE

Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck & I have 2 months before we leave for Seattle for our Alaskan Cruise.  I'm panicking already.  Can't imagine how I'll be 3 days before.
> 
> All your planning will come together and you'll be fine.  Enjoy if I don't post before you leave.



And I cannot believe it is only two months before your dream trip, Vicki!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Tammi67 said:


> Vicki - how did I not know that you and Chuck were going on an Alaskan cruise?!?!  How fabulous!!!



I haven't been around much so I'm not surprised you didn't know.  Chuck & I will be on the Disney Wonder from June 4-11 to Alaska.  We fly to Seattle on June 1 so that we can spend time touring Seattle and we'll fly back out on the 12th.  We are celebrating our 30th anniversary on June 5.  

We have booked our excursions.  We are booked for a Skagway Triple Adventure (bike, hike, float) and then a Sunset Horseback ride.  We are taking a helicopter to see the Glacier in Juneau and we'll be kayaking in Ketchikan.  We are just taking a Walking Tour on our last night in Victoria, Canada.  

We aren't going to book any reservations for Palo.  We'll wait and play it by ear.  We are both getting excited.  Only two months!


----------



## MrsHeg

Sounds like some wonderful trips are in the works, I'll be looking forward to hearing about them and seeing pictures.

We have a great afternoon here with the kids, coloring eggs, I also bought them some kits that made Critters and Bugs out of the eggs, they enjoyed those.

I feel horrible, we took our 16, almost 17 year old cat to the humane society, he had gotten to where he no longer used his litter box, he fell trying to stand quite often, and it looked like he may have been having seizures, he would look forward but it didn't seem like he was focusing on anything and his head would shake.  It feels like something is missing.  I chosee the humane society because I could then tell myself that someone may have taken him home, I know that's the cowards way out but it was the best I could do.


----------



## Tammi67

I'm sorry, Debbie.    I know it's hard.


----------



## Glynis

Morning, everyone!  I'm sorry I've been MIA for so long.  Nothing much to report, just life going on as usual.

Tammi - I'll be eagerly watching facebook for your updates!  I'm so jealous of this trip.  I know you've planned carefully, so it's time to just relax and enjoy the time with your family.

Vicki - You and Chuck are going to have an awesome time!  That's the tour that Alan really wants to do, as well.  Hopefully, we can do it sometime soon!

Debbie - I'm so sorry about your cat.  It's so hard to watch them get old and feeble!  

Well, Easter and Spring break are approaching, so we are frantically trying to get ready.  We are dyeing eggs this week, and getting ready for our Big Family Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday morning.  The kids look forward to it all year long.  Sunday will be church and Easter baskets.  

Monday morning, the kids and I are driving to my dad's for a few days.  He's getting back from Germany on Saturday, and so we'll have Easter, part 2 with him on Monday night.

In unrelated news, things with the kids are really going well!  Katie ended 3rd term with straight A's again!  She's bound and determined to keep her grades up for a scholarship possibility!  Nice goal!!!  Jacob is going gung ho for Scouts!  He's earned his second class, and his first class, and has 8 merit badges toward the 21 he needs for Eagle.  He told me his goal is to make Eagle before he's 14.  I think, with the way he's going, he'll do it!  The twins turned 10 on the 21st of this month, and they are doing well.  Mary is top of her class in reading, and Leslie is doing very well in math.  They are both participating in the annual Hope of America program which is the 18th of this month.  Very exciting for them.  Timmy is making great progress with his potty training.  He can keep his underwear dry all day long... until the kids get home from school, and then it's like the Bellagio fountain show!  He just doesn't want to stop playing long enough to go to the bathroom.  Oh well.  He'll get there.  As my dad says, no one starts college still in diapers!


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie, I am so sorry you had to take your cat... it is a heart-wrenching decision.


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Timmy is making great progress with his potty training.  He can keep his underwear dry all day long... until the kids get home from school, and then it's like the Bellagio fountain show!  He just doesn't want to stop playing long enough to go to the bathroom.  Oh well.  He'll get there.  As my dad says, no one starts college still in diapers!



I loved this! Well, I loved hearing about all your kids, Glynis, but this made me giggle.  Kristin was tough to get potty trained.  We actually took her to look at diaper bags vs. backpacks for Kindergarten!  _(It worked.)_


----------



## bethbuchall

Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck & I have 2 months before we leave for Seattle for our Alaskan Cruise.  I'm panicking already.  Can't imagine how I'll be 3 days before.
> 
> All your planning will come together and you'll be fine.  Enjoy if I don't post before you leave.



My parents are going on an Alaskan trip in May to celebrate their 50th anniversary (a few months early...Alaska isn't great to visit in December).  I think that their land portion is first and then they cruise back, but I could be wrong.  I am so jealous.  Please post lots and lots of photos!  And have a great trip!


----------



## bethbuchall

Debbie, I am so sorry that you had to make the decision about your cat.  It is so hard.


----------



## bear74

Tammi have a great trip


----------



## Disney Yooper

PNO4TE said:


> I loved this! Well, I loved hearing about all your kids, Glynis, but this made me giggle.  Kristin was tough to get potty trained.  We actually took her to look at diaper bags vs. backpacks for Kindergarten!  _(It worked.)_



Becky was at least 3 1/2. It drove me nuts. She was just obstinate. Drove me insane.


----------



## Tammi67

Thanks, Jennifer.

Elin - love your solution for Kristen! That's funny.  I don't even want to talk about Alyssa and potty training.

Glynis - you sound busy as ever.  

I'm slowly chopping away at my to-do list.  I haven't worn a watch in years, due to the cell phone, but know I will need one on the ship since my phone will be off.  I'm going to have to make a trip to the mall to have the battery replaced.  Alyssa and I will get mani/pedis and Nick gets to mow grass.  Somehow he doesn't think that seems fair.  I offered for him to come with, but got an adamant NO.  Doesn't seem like I can make that boy happy.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> I loved this! Well, I loved hearing about all your kids, Glynis, but this made me giggle.  Kristin was tough to get potty trained.  We actually took her to look at diaper bags vs. backpacks for Kindergarten!  _(It worked.)_





We actually told Timmy he couldn't go to preschool until he is completely potty trained.  He REALLY wants to go to preschool, so we're hoping that that incentive will help him.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Vicki-I was behind a car tonight with a Mass plate "YOOPER" and figured it was a sign to come say hi to everyone.  Will you be doing the full marathon again in January?  I'm sure they will have a great medal for the 20th.  It is Joe's birthday that weekend so I don't know if I'll make it-maybe I'll do the 5K with him.

Debbie-Sorry to hear about your kitty. My half marathon partner Mary K had to bring her dog in on Tuesday.  She seems to be doing OK.  Says she won't get another dog until she retires but I don't believe her.

Tammi-I'm sure you're having a wonderful time!!!





Things at work are just as crazy as ever.  

I wish I could report about all the training I've been doing for the Disneyland half.  I did a 10K Sunday and felt lousy.  I guess it didn't help that I had the flu during the week and that the course was very hilly but it didn't help my confidence-especially when thinking that it is less than half the distance of the half.

I still haven't booked air fare to CA or a hotel for days other than DL.  I did book the Paradise Pier Hotel for DL.  We've decided to do just San Diego before DL.  I'm sure there will be plenty of us to see there.


----------



## Disney Yooper

lovesdumbo said:


> Vicki-I was behind a car tonight with a Mass plate "YOOPER" and figured it was a sign to come say hi to everyone.  Will you be doing the full marathon again in January?  I'm sure they will have a great medal for the 20th.  It is Joe's birthday that weekend so I don't know if I'll make it-maybe I'll do the 5K with him.
> 
> Debbie-Sorry to hear about your kitty. My half marathon partner Mary K had to bring her dog in on Tuesday.  She seems to be doing OK.  Says she won't get another dog until she retires but I don't believe her.
> 
> Tammi-I'm sure you're having a wonderful time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things at work are just as crazy as ever.
> 
> I wish I could report about all the training I've been doing for the Disneyland half.  I did a 10K Sunday and felt lousy.  I guess it didn't help that I had the flu during the week and that the course was very hilly but it didn't help my confidence-especially when thinking that it is less than half the distance of the half.
> 
> I still haven't booked air fare to CA or a hotel for days other than DL.  I did book the Paradise Pier Hotel for DL.  We've decided to do just San Diego before DL.  I'm sure there will be plenty of us to see there.



Haven't decided yet. Would really like to do it.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

This chilly Good Friday is the last day I have to teach for seven days!  I cannot remember the last time I took a Spring Break!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning everyone,

Hope this turns out to be great Easter weekend for all.

Thanks for the support about my cat, I really miss him, more than I thought I would, there won't be a replacement though, I'll just have to visit my daughter's.

Preparation is under way for our family trip in June, I have been having problem with pain in my heel on my right foot, I finally broke down and saw the doctor about it, I have Haglund's deformity which has caused achilles tendonitis.  So it's therapy three times a week to try and stretch the achilles tendon and avoid surgery, it has been one thing after another and there just doesn't seem to be an end.  

I told my family they may be pushing me around in Disney, they all voted on an ECV, I might just be one of thoses people that others think are using one for no real reason.  I can walk normally unless I overdo it and then I'm in a lot of pain and can hardly walk at all, I definitely won't be having any surgery before the trip.

Elin - meeting up in October won't be a problem for us at all, we have decided to do that trip like we did in January, no plans and no ADR's, we really enjoyed it that way, and went off site for several meals.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Hope this turns out to be great Easter weekend for all.
> 
> Thanks for the support about my cat, I really miss him, more than I thought I would, there won't be a replacement though, I'll just have to visit my daughter's.
> 
> Preparation is under way for our family trip in June, I have been having problem with pain in my heel on my right foot, I finally broke down and saw the doctor about it, I have Haglund's deformity which has caused achilles tendonitis.  So it's therapy three times a week to try and stretch the achilles tendon and avoid surgery, it has been one thing after another and there just doesn't seem to be an end.
> 
> I told my family they may be pushing me around in Disney, they all voted on an ECV, I might just be one of thoses people that others think are using one for no real reason.  I can walk normally unless I overdo it and then I'm in a lot of pain and can hardly walk at all, I definitely won't be having any surgery before the trip.
> 
> Elin - meeting up in October won't be a problem for us at all, we have decided to do that trip like we did in January, no plans and no ADR's, we really enjoyed it that way, and went off site for several meals.



I am so sorry to hear that you are having more problems, Debbie. 

I am delighted that we ought to be able to work out a meeting in October, though!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Debbie, it's amazing how our pets become so integral to our lives. 

I hope the physical therapy works so you don't need an ECV. If you do, don't fret it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Glynis

I wish you all the very Happiest of Easters!!!  It looks like it's going to be a glorious day here, and all the kids are healthy and happy.  Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> I wish you all the very Happiest of Easters!!!  It looks like it's going to be a glorious day here, and all the kids are healthy and happy.  Can't ask for more than that!



Glynis - I just read your post on facebook.  You and your Dad have my prayers winging your way.  I hope he is doing better tonight.


----------



## bear74

Does anyone know who the girl is between Tiana and Pocahontas






Does anyone know who the girl is between Ariel and Jane


----------



## mommykds

Hi,
We just got in last night from our Easter week at WDW.  The weather was great & we managed to do everything we wanted.  We did go commando, up early & out by rope drop (or as close as possible).

We ate at some new places.  Yak & Yeti (I have been there but this was new for my family) everyone loved it.  Via Napoli - everyone's new favorite & the best desserts! Kouzzina..blah!  

Crowds were big in MK as the day went on but Epcot was great crowdwise, we spent Easter Sunday there expecting huge crowds but it was not crowded at all!!!

CM's were great as usual.

We stayed off site at a Hampton Inn on Palm Parkway (free using Hilton points) Hotel was very clean, free breakfast & friendly staff.


----------



## mommykds

Jennifer,
Not sure who they are but the one on the top picture may be from Kingdom Keepers???


----------



## bear74

mommykds said:


> Jennifer,
> Not sure who they are but the one on the top picture may be from Kingdom Keepers???



awe did not think of that


----------



## bear74

Olivia is doing a spa party for her birthday and I thought about using the picture with all the princess for the invitation.

The favor I am thinking about is a Homemade Spa Recipe Book.  I have found a bunch of different recipes on the internet, need to pare it down some.  I was thinking of giving them all Princess names thats why I am trying to figure out who these girls are.


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Jennifer,
> Not sure who they are but the one on the top picture may be from Kingdom Keepers???



I was going to say that she looks like she could be from the game Kingdom Hearts, but I do not know.  From a quick Google search, I think that she is Kairi.  She is from Kingdom Hearts and is one of the seven "Princesses of Heart."


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> I was going to say that she looks like she could be from the game Kingdom Hearts, but I do not know.  From a quick Google search, I think that she is Kairi.  She is from Kingdom Hearts and is one of the seven "Princesses of Heart."



You are right, Beth!  It is Kairi...

We think the other "princess" is Rapunzel from _Tangled_


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> You are right, Beth!  It is Kairi...
> 
> We think the other "princess" is Rapunzel from _Tangled_



Isn't Rapunzel on the other side between Jasmine and Snow?  Miles thinks the one between Jane and Ariel looks like an Aurora, but the traditional Aurora is already in there, so that can't be right either.


----------



## bethbuchall

I've been Googling again...

I think it is Princess Eilonwy from Black Cauldron.


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> Isn't Rapunzel on the other side between Jasmine and Snow?  Miles thinks the one between Jane and Ariel looks like an Aurora, but the traditional Aurora is already in there, so that can't be right either.





bethbuchall said:


> I've been Googling again...
> 
> I think it is Princess Eilonwy from Black Cauldron.



That could very well be.  There are way too many princesses anymore, imho.  Not all of them are actually even royalty!  Disney and its marketing...


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

bethbuchall said:


> I've been Googling again...
> 
> I think it is Princess Eilonwy from Black Cauldron.



Ah yes! That's it! I love that movie too, but it wasn't released on DVD in this country until just a few years ago so not many have seen it.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Elin, do you get the All Ears newsletter?  You may have won a mug if your email starts with pno4te


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Never mind, I see on FB it was you lol


----------



## PNO4TE

MinnieMouseMom said:


> Elin, do you get the All Ears newsletter?  You may have won a mug if your email starts with pno4te





MinnieMouseMom said:


> Never mind, I see on FB it was you lol



thanks, Kelli (and everyone else on here) for checking in with me. 

I also got an email from Lindsay letting me know. She and Jonathan and Austin (who is already two and a half!!) are doing fine.  She has found being a stay at home Mom to be both time consuming and delightful.  She sends her best to all the DDA and wants you to know that she thinks of us often.


----------



## bear74

bethbuchall said:


> Isn't Rapunzel on the other side between Jasmine and Snow?  Miles thinks the one between Jane and Ariel looks like an Aurora, but the traditional Aurora is already in there, so that can't be right either.



yes Rapunzel and Gisel are on the side with Jasmine and Snow


----------



## bear74

bethbuchall said:


> I've been Googling again...
> 
> I think it is Princess Eilonwy from Black Cauldron.



I dont think I have seen that movie or that we own that movie


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> thanks, Kelli (and everyone else on here) for checking in with me.
> 
> I also got an email from Lindsay letting me know. She and Jonathan and Austin (who is already two and a half!!) are doing fine.  She has found being a stay at home Mom to be both time consuming and delightful.  She sends her best to all the DDA and wants you to know that she thinks of us often.



Austin is 2 and a half already?! wow!
Congrats on winning the mug!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Today is really my last day of Spring Break since I have a recital tonight and I am teaching a class tomorrow morning.  But, Bob and I are headed over to his old office for a visit.  He has not been there since November 2010!


----------



## tmfranlk

bear74 said:


> I dont think I have seen that movie or that we own that movie



It was directed by Tim Burton and is a darker movie than most which, I've been told, is why it wasn't released here for so long.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Same ole' going here. So glad you heard from Lindsey, Elin. I can't believe Austin is that old. Man we're getting old fast. I mean THE KIDS are getting old fast. I don't think I'm aging at all. 

We've got a weekend of softball if it doesn't rain. If it does rain we've got a weekend of nothing - also equally exciting! And then it starts again - meeting, practice, practice, game, meeting, lather, rinse, repeat. Gotta love spring time. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

As you all know I took Bob to visit his old office yesterday. The upshot of the visit is that they have offered him a job that is custom tailored to his present condition: He will work from home with an occasional visit to the office. He has a new laptop and two 24" monitors on their way to us and our dining room will become his office. He will start out at only 10-20 hours per week, on a trial basis (Social Security sets its limits, you know) and we will go from there. They have worked out the pay scale so as not to tip him over one of those limits. He is in much better mental spirits with this change. I am delighted that they know him so well that they knew it was time.


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> As you all know I took Bob to visit his old office yesterday. The upshot of the visit is that they have offered him a job that is custom tailored to his present condition: He will work from home with an occasional visit to the office. He has a new laptop and two 24" monitors on their way to us and our dining room will become his office. He will start out at only 10-20 hours per week, on a trial basis (Social Security sets its limits, you know) and we will go from there. They have worked out the pay scale so as not to tip him over one of those limits. He is in much better mental spirits with this change. I am delighted that they know him so well that they knew it was time.



That's just so wonderful, Elin! I'm so excited for him. I'm sure it will go a long way to helping his helping his recovery and therapy with much improved spirits.


----------



## bear74

tmfranlk said:


> That's just so wonderful, Elin! I'm so excited for him. I'm sure it will go a long way to helping his helping his recovery and therapy with much improved spirits.



ditto what Tia said


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

I hope everyone in the path of the horrific storms stays safe.


----------



## tmfranlk

Jennifer just posted on FB that baby Nolan is here:

Holy crap, this kid is cute!  Nolan Allen Kaufman, 7lb 7oz. C-section far less eventful. God is so good! Picture forthcoming...


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> As you all know I took Bob to visit his old office yesterday. The upshot of the visit is that they have offered him a job that is custom tailored to his present condition: He will work from home with an occasional visit to the office. He has a new laptop and two 24" monitors on their way to us and our dining room will become his office. He will start out at only 10-20 hours per week, on a trial basis (Social Security sets its limits, you know) and we will go from there. They have worked out the pay scale so as not to tip him over one of those limits. He is in much better mental spirits with this change. I am delighted that they know him so well that they knew it was time.



Elin, I am so excited..i know I wrote on facebook but just had to write here too..Im sure Bob is happy!


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Elin, I am so excited..i know I wrote on facebook but just had to write here too..Im sure Bob is happy!



He is, Jen.  Thanks again to everyone who is as excited as we are!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!!

A bit of a slow day in an otherwise crazy week so I'll definitely take it! Even better it's sunny and beautiful. Hope everyone else can say the same as well today on both accounts - well even better if you can skip the "crazy week" part of the first statement. 

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi,

it's been crazy going to PT three times a week but as of yesterday my therapist has released me, unfortunately it's to go back to the doctor because we haven't made any progress at all.  I'll find out next week what the verdict is, but all signs are pointing to surgery.  The timing couldn't be much worse if I tried, I've opted to wait until after the June trip and just use a wheel chair, that way I'll still be able to walk short distances, I don't want to take any chances of being miserable for the trip we've been planning ever since Aubrey was born.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's been crazy going to PT three times a week but as of yesterday my therapist has released me, unfortunately it's to go back to the doctor because we haven't made any progress at all.  I'll find out next week what the verdict is, but all signs are pointing to surgery.  The timing couldn't be much worse if I tried, I've opted to wait until after the June trip and just use a wheel chair, that way I'll still be able to walk short distances, I don't want to take any chances of being miserable for the trip we've been planning ever since Aubrey was born.



Debbie - I am so sorry it has come to surgery.


----------



## Glynis

MrsHeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's been crazy going to PT three times a week but as of yesterday my therapist has released me, unfortunately it's to go back to the doctor because we haven't made any progress at all.  I'll find out next week what the verdict is, but all signs are pointing to surgery.  The timing couldn't be much worse if I tried, I've opted to wait until after the June trip and just use a wheel chair, that way I'll still be able to walk short distances, I don't want to take any chances of being miserable for the trip we've been planning ever since Aubrey was born.



Oh, Debbie!  I'm so sorry!  I know you've hoped to avoid surgery.  Wish there was something I could do!


----------



## Glynis

Hey, everyone.  I need to ask you to send all the good thoughts, and prayers for peace and clarity our way!  Some things are coming up for us that could change things for our family pretty drastically.  I don't want to say too much right now, but I promise, it's nothing negative.  We are just trying to make the right decision for us and the kids.  I'll let you know more, when I can, but send me some pixie dust, please!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Hey, everyone.  I need to ask you to send all the good thoughts, and prayers for peace and clarity our way!  Some things are coming up for us that could change things for our family pretty drastically.  I don't want to say too much right now, but I promise, it's nothing negative.  We are just trying to make the right decision for us and the kids.  I'll let you know more, when I can, but send me some pixie dust, please!



You have them, Glynis.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good thoughts headed your way Glynis!


----------



## bethbuchall

MrsHeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's been crazy going to PT three times a week but as of yesterday my therapist has released me, unfortunately it's to go back to the doctor because we haven't made any progress at all.  I'll find out next week what the verdict is, but all signs are pointing to surgery.  The timing couldn't be much worse if I tried, I've opted to wait until after the June trip and just use a wheel chair, that way I'll still be able to walk short distances, I don't want to take any chances of being miserable for the trip we've been planning ever since Aubrey was born.



I am so sorry!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis said:


> Hey, everyone.  I need to ask you to send all the good thoughts, and prayers for peace and clarity our way!  Some things are coming up for us that could change things for our family pretty drastically.  I don't want to say too much right now, but I promise, it's nothing negative.  We are just trying to make the right decision for us and the kids.  I'll let you know more, when I can, but send me some pixie dust, please!



Prayers and  for you and your family!  I hope that you see the right decision clearly!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

I haven no idea why I need to be awake at 3:45 in the morning since I don't have to teach until 10:30!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Glynis said:


> Hey, everyone.  I need to ask you to send all the good thoughts, and prayers for peace and clarity our way!  Some things are coming up for us that could change things for our family pretty drastically.  I don't want to say too much right now, but I promise, it's nothing negative.  We are just trying to make the right decision for us and the kids.  I'll let you know more, when I can, but send me some pixie dust, please!


You've got it



PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> I haven no idea why I need to be awake at 3:45 in the morning since I don't have to teach until 10:30!


I hate when that happens!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! * 





We need the rain desperately, but... I miss the sunshine!


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need the rain desperately, but... I miss the sunshine!



Well, I guess you got our rain, and we got your sunshine!  I have to say, I don't mind the trade!  The rain was kind of nice, as it helped our water shortage, but the sun is so wonderful!!!

It was nice enough, yesterday, to take the kids to the park for a few hours.  They all came back a bit sunburned.  Guess I need to remember the sunblock!  It felt so good to be out in the sun!  I haven't felt so happy for a long time!  

Today, we're having a barbecue at Alan's sister's house.  Huge yard, and lots of cousins for my kids to play with!  I love it!!!  Then, later tonight, Jacob has a Court of Honor where he'll earn he Second Class badge, his First Class badge and 4 merit badges!  So proud of him!!!


----------



## Tammi67

Hello everyone!

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to post since being back, but it's been hard to get back in the swing of things.  We had such a GREAT time!  I've posted photos on FB if you care to look.  If you want a trip report I'll be happy to post.  The cruise was unbelievable.  After sailing on Norwegian, Carnival and RCCL, for traveling with kids, Disney is tops.  Being so family oriented, and with the Wave phones, I felt totally comfortable letting my kids go off, with specific instructions on where to meet up with me when.  I also drew up a contract of rules and expectations that I had for them before we left for the privilege to go off on their own.  So they were fully aware of what would be acceptable and not.  No problems at all.  They loved their clubs, made some new friends and we ALL can't wait to sail again.  Our next vacation is the beach in August, and I have tentative plans for WDW in December, but I don't really know for sure if we'll go.  Maybe I'll save my DVC points for Hawaii, or save $$ for another cruise.  I'd also like to plan a long weekend in early summer for a trip to New York.  Anne Marie, I'll be hitting you up for some ideas!

Debbie - I'm so sorry to hear that you will probably need surgery again.  Don't overdo it and use the wheelchair.  Don't let what strangers are thinking bother you!  

Glynis - I hope whatever is going on with you works out for the best!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*



That's how I feel, too, Elin.  Bring back my warmth and sunshine!


----------



## tinker1bell

For anyone thinking of the Hawaiian resort  Aluani there is a really good article in Mousesavers.  She really gives good pros and cons

http://www.mousesavers.com/aulanireview1.html


----------



## mommykds

Tammi67 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm sorry it's taken me so long to post since being back, but it's been hard to get back in the swing of things.  We had such a GREAT time!  I've posted photos on FB if you care to look.  If you want a trip report I'll be happy to post.  The cruise was unbelievable.  After sailing on Norwegian, Carnival and RCCL, for traveling with kids, Disney is tops.  Being so family oriented, and with the Wave phones, I felt totally comfortable letting my kids go off, with specific instructions on where to meet up with me when.  I also drew up a contract of rules and expectations that I had for them before we left for the privilege to go off on their own.  So they were fully aware of what would be acceptable and not.  No problems at all.  They loved their clubs, made some new friends and we ALL can't wait to sail again.  Our next vacation is the beach in August, and I have tentative plans for WDW in December, but I don't really know for sure if we'll go.  Maybe I'll save my DVC points for Hawaii, or save $$ for another cruise.  I'd also like to plan a long weekend in early summer for a trip to New York.  Anne Marie, I'll be hitting you up for some ideas!



I agree, the cruise does spoil you!!!  We haven't been on any other cruise line just Disney & we loved it.

As far as NYC...anything you want to know I would be glad to help.  Love NYC. miss it every day.


I have been down for the count since the weekend with flu like symptoms.  Yesterday I couldn't even get out of bed.  I did get my flu shot though so I feel jipped.   Hopefully some more rest today will do the trick (or as much as I can get with this crazy puppy of mine)


----------



## Tammi67

I hope you are feeling better soon, Anne Marie!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Feel better, Anne Marie!


----------



## mommykds

Yay, I can get back on the DIS again. 

Good morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I am glad you were able to get back on here, Anne Marie.  Are you feeling better?


----------



## mommykds

Yes better today thanks!  Hopefully this nasty cough will go away soon too.


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Yes better today thanks!  Hopefully this nasty cough will go away soon too.



I'm glad that you are back and feeling better!  I hope that your cough goes away quickly.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Glad you're feeling better Anne Marie

So, I had my follow up with the doctor yesterday, he's sending me to another doctor, one that does this type of surgery, in the mean time I get to wear a lovely boot to keep my achilles tendon from stretching while I walk.  So I went ahead and ordered a wheelchair for our trip, I decided to get one that I would have at the resort also, OKW is pretty spread out, and it's a long walk to some of the bus stops from the parks.


Now to wait on the new doctor's verdict . . . . . . .


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!

Deb, I hope that it all works out for you!  I know that you will have a magical trip!

I can't believe that I woke up to snow in the air.  I guess I'm happy that it's not on the ground anyway.  Come back, Spring!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.


Debbie,
Gook luck with the new Dr.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Tammi67

Hello!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

One more day until the weekend


----------



## lovesdumbo

Debbie I was so sad to hear about your achilles problem. Hope it won't be too bad on your trip. Glad to hear that your renting an EVC from an offsite vendor so you'll have it everywhere.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Look at my ticker!  Emma & I have a 2:20 flight today.  can't wait to get there.


----------



## bethbuchall

lovesdumbo said:


> Look at my ticker!  Emma & I have a 2:20 flight today.  can't wait to get there.



Have a magical trip!  Post lots of photos afterwards.

And happy, happy, happy birthday!


----------



## PNO4TE

I know you are at the airport, Bernadette.  Have a WONDERFUL birthday trip!


----------



## bear74

Bernadette hope you have a great trip and Happy Birthday


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

I saw the new doctor yesterday, he wants to try two more weeks of therapy, which includes a stronger ultra sound acid patch, and some new meds and then we will reevaluate.  So it's back to therapy again . . . . 

Hope you're having a great trip Bernadette


----------



## Tammi67

Debbie, I hope you get some relief with more therapy and a stronger patch.  Are you ready for your trip?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

What a gorgeous day we have here this morning!!


----------



## tinker1bell

It has been over two years since I have had a full time job.  I am with Manpower and get occasional fill in jobs maybe once or twice a week.  I am going to pet sit for two weeks and that is money under the table which will be nice.  Hal has been unemployed since last June.  He goes in for interviews and is told..You are my top choice but then when he follows up they always have a lame *** excuse.  We all know it is because he is older but they just don't want to look at his experience.  This is getting so frustrating.  He does at least have a small pension from teaching but that sure doesn't cover a lot.  We don't have any medical benefits which scares me.
I have decided to take social security in September so that at least will cover our mortgage!!  
I keep trying to have a positive attitude but it sure gets depressing.  The worst is not having a Disney trip to look forward to in the next two years.
Sorry for the Debbie downer but I just needed to vent


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> It has been over two years since I have had a full time job.  I am with Manpower and get occasional fill in jobs maybe once or twice a week.  I am going to pet sit for two weeks and that is money under the table which will be nice.  Hal has been unemployed since last June.  He goes in for interviews and is told..You are my top choice but then when he follows up they always have a lame *** excuse.  We all know it is because he is older but they just don't want to look at his experience.  This is getting so frustrating.  He does at least have a small pension from teaching but that sure doesn't cover a lot.  We don't have any medical benefits which scares me.
> I have decided to take social security in September so that at least will cover our mortgage!!
> I keep trying to have a positive attitude but it sure gets depressing.  The worst is not having a Disney trip to look forward to in the next two years.
> Sorry for the Debbie downer but I just needed to vent



Terry (and Hal) ...     

It is a scary time for many of us right now, isn't it?  And people say that things are turning around for our country.  But I know too many people in our shoes that are without jobs, without unemployment coverage, without medical insurance, without hope.  I am so sorry that you all are still struggling so hard.  I know three people on the DIS who have spouses whose jobs were closed or terminated in the past two weeks.  My heart is heavy for all of us.  Keep venting.  It helps.  (I do it all the time!!)


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*  _ (I think we need it on here today)_


----------



## tmfranlk

Terry - I'm so sorry it's been so tough for you and Hal to find jobs. Despite anything else, age does seem to have it's affect. So sad with all the experience they're missing out on from some great workers. We had a friend face the same thing. She wanted to take a pay-cut from her previous job and do something a little less stressful and jobs wouldn't let her apply for lower-levels than she'd left plus she felt age was an issue too. Continued prayers that something works out for you both and soon!

Hugs all around! I miss being on here more, but I still can't get my login issues straightened out. I'm constantly logged off and then lose my posts.

Things are about the same here. My day camp is two weeks from Monday so I'm working overtime trying to get all of that in order. I know it will all fall into place and the girls will all have a great time, but it sure gets overwhelming right about now.

Also for those not on FB, Erin is in the hospital right now with pre-eclampsia. She's only 28 weeks, but the doctors are saying we may have a baby as early as this weekend and as late as the end of next week because things are so out of whack. Erin is feeling a lot better today and her bp is doing better. Still a little high, but not the 190/120 it was yesterday. As of yesterday morning, the baby was estimated at 2.2lbs and looking strong and healthy. Hopefully Erin will be able to go safely a little longer and help that little girl cook a little longer.


----------



## bethbuchall

So, I was just kicked out in the middle of a long post...I'll see if I can sum it up again.

Terry, I am so sorry that you and Hal are having such problems finding jobs.  I must admit that one of my biggest fears is my husband needing to go back into the job market as we get older.  Even with all the experience, it seems like it's hard to compete with the younger people.  I have the same fears for myself, but I don't make nearly as much as he does.   that things turn around for you!  I'm also sorry that you aren't able to plan a Disney trip.  I know how much having that to look forward to can help.

Tia, Erin and the baby are still in my prayers.  Every extra day helps, so I hope that they can hold on a bit longer before delivery.


----------



## bethbuchall

Matthew left for his internship yesterday.  I am so happy that he found one (especially since he needs it to graduate), and I think it will be a great experience for him.  I'm happy that he gets to work and live some place different and try new things.  I'm also missing him a lot.  It was terrific to have everyone here for a week.  He's not too far (about a 4 hour drive), so I hope that we see him over the summer.

It has been very busy at the preschool.  We had a Mother's Day Tea last week that we did all the baking for as well as decorating and planning.  Now we have a lot of end of the year things to work on, including graduation and the picnic.  It's a lot of extra, but at least the families seem to appreciate it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I think some of our gracious DDA folks ought to think about going into Customer Service.  The Reps I have met lately are LOUSY!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Hi all.  Life continues to be busy here.  The boys will finishing up Lacrosse within the next 3 weeks and Hunter will graduate from 8th grade on the 14th.  Where does time go?  I'm hoping that things settle down between graduation and our Hawaii trip.  My job ended last week so I'm learning the unemployment requirements and starting to apply for a new job.  I'm hoping to find the perfect job this time instead of taking the first thing that comes along.  The economy seems to be a bit better than a year ago, we'll see.  In the meantime I'm reclaiming the house as we just haven't been home long enough to get things accomplished.  I need to get the outside washed and the deck resealed before Hunter's graduation party.  Of course I've got 2 big projects to get done for the Grad dance before the 9th.  No time to be bored.  I hope everyone is having better luck in general than we had been having  in the last few years.

Deb


----------



## MrsHeg

Terry 

Tia glad to hear the baby is improving

Deb - Good to hear from you

After my follow up today we have set the date for July 9th, or possibly the 16th for the surgery.  it's too close to our trip to take a chance on doing it before, depending on how much has to be done to the actual tendon itself I may not be allowed to place any weight on that foot for at least four weeks.  Hopefully it won't have to be completely detached and the healing process will be shorter.


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
Good luck with the surgery & enjoy WDW.


----------



## mommykds

Hi everyone! 

Hope everyone is doing well & enjoys the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning,DDA! *

Thank you to all who have served


----------



## MrsHeg

Where is everyone?


----------



## my3princes

Sorry, it's super busy here.  I'm working on major projects for the 8th grade dance that's on the 9th, Lacrosse is wrapping up so we've had games the last 2 nights and tonight we rushed from Hunter's game to his last Concert probably ever since he's moving on to High School next year and doesn't have room in his schedule for band.  Another couple of weeks and things "should" calm down.  Job hunting is a whole adventure in and of itself and trying to get unemployment set up is pretty much hell.

Debbie, you must be getting excited for your trip.  We're already excited for ours at the end of the summer, if for no other reason, just to find time to relax


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!  Sorry that I haven't had anything to post lately.  Things are pretty boring around here at the moment.  (And I'm definitely not complaining about that!)

Has anyone gone to Mystic, CT?  We're looking for a short, relatively inexpensive trip at the end of the summer.  I think I've convinced my husband that we should go to WDW next summer, but only time will tell if circumstances are right for that.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.

School is winding down here..final tests & hectic schedules for the 3 kids.  
Looking forward to Disney this summer as it may be the last big trip there for awhile.  Next year 2 of my kids may go away with their classes & there won't be a Disney family trip due to schedule & $$$.  So I plan t eat all the Dole Whips I can & ride Pirates over & over again!!! LOL!

Have a great day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Thanks for worrying about all of us, Debbie.   I hope you are doing OK and getting excited about your trip.

It is recital season here. 'Nuff said...


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Thanks for worrying about all of us, Debbie.   I hope you are doing OK and getting excited about your trip.
> 
> It is recital season here. 'Nuff said...



The " 'Nuff said" here...day camp starts tomorrow. 

See you all in a week!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Inventory tomorrow, we could use soome pixie dust, the thieves have been very busy this year.


----------



## bethbuchall

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Inventory tomorrow, we could use soome pixie dust, the thieves have been very busy this year.



 for you!  I hope that it goes well.


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> The " 'Nuff said" here...day camp starts tomorrow.
> 
> See you all in a week!



It is busy, but it's worth it!  Good luck!


----------



## tmfranlk

bethbuchall said:


> It is busy, but it's worth it!  Good luck!



It's all going really well and we're having a great time so that's good.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Just checking in.  Hope camp and inventory are both going well!


----------



## Glynis

Hey, everyone!  Sorry I haven't checked in more this summer.  So far, things have been crazy!  Alan took this week off, so we've been working on projects around the house in the morning, and then doing fun activities with the kids in the afternoon/evening.  It sure cuts in to my computer time!  I'll be back more regularly next week, when he's back on his work schedule!

All is well here.  We have our typical summer colds, and Timmy had a bout with food poisoning that was really yucky, but other than that, we are well!  Katie and Jacob both got new bikes this summer, so I haven't seen too much of them when we aren't working as a family!  They are sure enjoying that freedom!  They like to gather their friends and bike to the local candy store for a treat of candy sticks and gelato.  Very fun!

I'll check in more starting next week!  Hoping you all are well!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Trying to make this a daily check-in!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I am meeting myself today!


----------



## Glynis

Morning, everyone.  I just got Katie off to her first church camp of the summer.  I'm looking forward to a peaceful couple of days.  No teenage drama!  We've had one meltdown after another over here the last few days!

I think I'm going to take the kids to see "Mirror, Mirror" today.  It's playing in our local dollar theater.  That ought to be fun!

Other than that, laundry is what's up for me!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!!

Glynis - Good to see you! Enjoy the movie and I hope Katie has a good time at camp.

Debbie - Hope inventory went well.

Elin - Hello recital-lady. Hope it's going well.

Camp is over and was wonderful!!! Mon was about 87 and Fri prob that, but even then there was a breeze. The rest of the week was 81 and gorgeous! (Much better than last year's 98s.) The girls all had a great time and even Terra survived the whole week with only one meltdown. Two short breaks at HQ over the week and she was good to go - a definite improvement over just a month or so ago. (Did I tell you we changed her to milk with no Vitamin D and that seems to be helping the anxiety and obsessiveness a lot? So glad we gave it a try. She's much happier too.)

This week holds nothing except some decompressing and then the day camp overnight on this coming Fri-Sat. Today Terra has planned a whole day for me apparently "as a thank you because you worked so hard for camp, mom." Just that sentence alone was thanks enough for me! She made me breakfast this morning and then took me on a magic carpet ride around the world in route to WDW. Now apparently we're waiting to board Magical Express.  Such a sweetheart!

The only downside is that I woke up yesterday with incredible pain in my lower jar and up into my ear. I'm on antibiotics for what we think is a tooth infection (since now it's swelled under my jaw to make me look like I have mumps). I'll see the dentist this week or next. Ah well, if the pain will go away I'll be a lot happier even if it does mean the dentist.

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## Glynis

Afternoon, everyone!  

Tia - I'm so sorry about the tooth pain!  There's almost nothing worse.  Sounds like you had a great camp!

We ended up not seeing the movie, but going out for ice cream instead. 

Today, we're finishing up the garage.  Icky job, but it has to be done.  I'm also making some treats for a family get together tomorrow.  My house smells like key lime!  Yummo!!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tia, tooth pain is about the worst kind of pain there is.  I hope that you feel better!

Not much is happening around here.  Miles has 7 school days before he is done, and he'll have finals at the end of this coming week.

I have been very lazy and need to start setting some goals for myself so that I don't completely waste the summer.  Laura seems to be in the same boat as I am.

I haven't really heard from Matthew, but I assume his internship is going well.

We had my parents' dog for the last few weeks while they went on an Alaska trip, but my dad picked her up yesterday.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Hello, DDA! *

Didn't make it for a morning shout out, but I made it!


----------



## mommykds

Hi,

We are officially off for summer break. This school year was very hectic & stressful for my kids & we are all breathing a collective "sigh" over here.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I am off for the next two weeks too!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Inventory didn't go well, it was expected but it still sucks.

Tia, hope your tooth is feeling better, I am the world's biggest checken when it comes to going to the dentist, I'm so bad I have to get the gas.

Our trip is fast approaching, so what seemed like plenty of time to get things together now doesn't seem like enough time.  I think I have all my "projects" completed.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Inventory didn't go well, it was expected but it still sucks.
> 
> Tia, hope your tooth is feeling better, I am the world's biggest checken when it comes to going to the dentist, I'm so bad I have to get the gas.
> 
> Our trip is fast approaching, so what seemed like plenty of time to get things together now doesn't seem like enough time.  I think I have all my "projects" completed.



I am sorry that inventory "lived up" to your expectations, Debbie.  Our economy hits us all, doesn't it?  

But in less than two weeks you will be off to the World!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good morning, DDA!


----------



## Tammi67

Hi everyone!  I'm still alive!

Two more days of school here, and then a fun-filled summer!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, everyone!

Yay for those finishing up school this week and next!! It's a bit crazy I'm sure.

Elin - Woohoo for a couple weeks off!

Debbie - Sorry that inventory was so bad. Mom said the high-theft items around here are crazy. One of the biggest right now is the giant Tides. They're then bottling them into smaller ones and selling at flea markets.

Today we've got the sad task of putting Terra's hamster to sleep. He's gotten really bad off in the last day or so. Terra's doing okay, just very sad.

My tooth is better. The antibiotics are helping and the pain is mostly gone. I can even eat on that side now. I've got an appt for next week so hopefully it holds out.

Tonight we're going to the Cardinals game with some of Terra's softball team. Even better, Phil stepped out and asked if it would be better for us if he kept Deva at home. That was a nice surprise and will definitely make for a calmer trip to the ballgame.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Nice to see people checking in.


----------



## mommykds

Nothing new here...kids are busy with friends.  However the dog does not like having people over. 

Have a great day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *

I took Bob over to his office for a few hours today.  I then sat in the car and read!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Today is trip prep day, things have been so crazy I don't even have a list made yet.


----------



## bethbuchall

Debbie, happy trip prep day!  I hope that things slow down a little so that you can enjoy getting ready.

Elin, !

Miles is almost done with school.  He is taking his last two final exams today, but they still have school Monday and Tuesday.  I am so glad that it's almost done.  It has been a crazy week.  Monday a parent came into the school and punched a female teacher in the mouth for telling a child that he would end up doing nothing more than working at McDonald's making minimum wage.  Yesterday, there was an investigation into a group of boys making claims on Facebook that they were bringing firearms to school.  I'm not sure what this area is coming to!

I finally heard from Matthew, and his internship is going well.

Laura and I have been lazy and worthless, but we need to get some motivation and step it up around here.

I think that's all that has been happening in my little corner of the world.

Have a great day, DDA!


----------



## Glynis

Debbie - Good luck getting everything ready for your trip!  Our news stations have been doing live feeds from Disneyland as Carsland opens today!  How I wish I was there!  The crowds look hideous, but it would still be exciting to be there!

Beth - Wow!  Sounds like things are really crazy there!  What are some people thinking?  Glad Matthew's internship is working out.  That's got to be a relief!

Nothing much going on here.  My friend/neighbor's son got married this morning, and I get to help prepare and serve the wedding luncheon in a couple of hours!  This is a really special family, so I'm really happy to be able to help.  After that, I'll come home and get the family ready to go back to the reception.  That's about all we've got planned today.  I was really hoping for a nap, but I don't think that will happen.  Alan snored all night last night, so I ended up on the couch, and there's never a good night's sleep when that happens!


----------



## bear74

we are in the middle of painting all the rooms in the house and getting new flooring.  The house is almost 13 yrs old the carpet is filthy.  So no big trip this year for us.

So I am going to plan a big trip for my 40th birthday in 2 yrs

I had to get glasses in may and I take Olivia on the 20th for an eye exam and she will probably need glasses as well.  She has also been having Headaches more often so I am hoping the glasses will help.

Olivia has started needing to wear a bra and informed me she has hair in new places.  Where did my baby girl go.  Can't believe she will be 9 in July.

Virginia is being as mischievous as ever, cutting dolls hairs and marking on the carpet with markers and the walls with pens and crayons, aka reason to paint.

Julia and Sabrina are growing, climbing on things like the kitchen table, now have almost all their teeth the last 4 besides their 2 yr molars are coming in all at once.  Saying new words every day


----------



## my3princes

It's good to see everyone posting.  I think we've survived all of our end of year activities.  Lacrosse is finished other than a bit of housekeeping, the kids have finished school for the year, Hunter's grad dance and 8th grade graduation are finished and we had his grad party.  Whew.  Hunter received 8 awards at graduation making him one of the top 3 award winners.  He was very happy.  And to think that less than 3 years ago we were wondering if he'd survive.  Praise the lord.  Colby made honor roll and so far it looks like Nick did well, still waiting on 2 final grades.  My house is really clean since we readied ourselves for Hunter's party yesterday.  This week I need to get the camper cleaned and ready for camping.  I also need to defrost and clean our fridge.  No headway on the job front, but I'm actively looking.  Hopefully unemployment will come through soon, what a slow process.

We are pretty well set on the planning for the Hawaii/Disneyland trip though I've had to deal with a few flight changes.  I think we've managed to book all the tours that we want to do in Hawaii and we're planning on taking Disneyland at a slow pace.  We've got 5 days and we're staying at the Grand Californian with no rental car.  Should be a nice way to wrap up a busy trip.


----------



## bethbuchall

Jennifer, we repainted and had new carpet put in the living room and dining room a couple of years ago and re-did the bathrooms last year.  It is so nice to have that done, but I wish I had money for that and Disney World.  This year it looks like our money is going to repair our front steps, walk, and retaining wall.  It is a necessity, since our retaining wall collapsed this spring.  Good luck getting your house the way you want it!

Deb, congratulations to all of your boys!  I'm glad that things are slowing down a bit for you.  The trip sounds fantastic, and I can't wait to read all about it.

Miles has his last two days of school this week!  Then it will finally feel like summer.

Laura is going to be taking my car up to Syracuse for a few days at the end of the week, so I guess that will be incentive to do things around the house.  Who am I kidding?  I'm very good at finding other things to occupy my time even if I can't leave the house.    She and a few of the girls that she is going to be living with in the Fall are meeting at the house that they are renting.  The lease started June 1st, but paying twelve months rent is still cheaper than 9 months in the dorms.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning everyone.

Debbie - Your trip is fast approaching.  I hope it is Magical. :

Elin - How does Bob like being "back to work"?

Beth - Good luck with the motivation.  If you figure out how to get some, let me know.

Jennifer - fresh paint makes a house feel new again.  I had my entire first floor repainted a few months ago, different color and all.  I got a new entertainment center, and am awaiting my new couch and loveseat.  Then I need to make new window treatments and get new wall decorations.

Deb - Hawaii is coming up fast.  I'm hoping to do Aulani and/or DL in the next year or so.

Life here is switching gears.  Soccer and school are over, but summer dance classes for Alyssa will continue.  She auditioned for her studio's competion teams and got selected for 3 of them, 2 of which she will join....tap and jazz.  She passed on lyrical, just because there is no way to fit 3 competion teams plus her 5 regular dance classes into our schedule.  She will be the youngest member on the teams, by about 2 years.  They compete in the spring from DC to Richmond, plus attend workshops and conventions.  

Nicholas has been enjoying boy scouts and is working on some merit badges.  He goes away next month for his first week-long summer camp.  He really is growing up and maturing.  He shaved his mustache fuzz off yesterday for the first time!!  It was giving him a complex, so better to let him do it and feel comfortable than to keep telling him he's too young.  He also finished up his first year of middle school on the A/B honor roll.  His language arts B+ that he couldn't seem to overcome held him up from the all As.  I'm very pleased with his transition.  I hope it continues.

We are leaving on Wednesday for a quick trip to NY (thanks, Anne Marie, for all of your insight!).  We are taking the train (and thanks, Elin, for the lift!) from right here in Fburg to Penn Station, and staying in Midtown for 3 nights.  I plan to hit all the sights, see Newsies on Broadway, and take the Radio City Music Hall tour.  There is no way we are going to have enough time do everything I have planned.  The past few days have been spent on the Ellis Island website trying to find my 4 great-grandparents' info, as I want to look them up there when we go.  So far I've tracked down 2!  It's hard, because translation and record keeping were poor back then, and with ethic names, the spellings often changed.  

Other than that, that about sums up what's been going on here.  Still plugging away at work.  I'll have my hard 25 years in March so I'll be meeting with the retirement people in September or so and start to figure out what I'm going to do.


----------



## Glynis

It's a quiet, peaceful morning here in Utah!  Well, for a few more minutes, anyway. I'm letting the kids sleep in a bit this morning.  We were up late with Father's Day last night.

Today's plans include: getting Jacob to band camp, fighting with his counselor at the Middle School to get his schedule straightened out, a little bit of grocery shopping, and finally a picnic in the park with my sister and her kids.  We'll let them play on the splash pad, and end with snow cones!  

Deb - Sounds like things are going well for the boys!  Good luck on the job front!

Jennifer - Good luck with all the house projects.  We are working on several of those, ourselves!

Beth - I can't believe Miles still has school!  Seems like he should have been done quite a while ago!  

Tammi - I think Nicholas did really well with that transition! That's a tough one, so yay for him!!!  Dance sounds fun, but exhausting!  Good luck with all of that!  Have fun in New York!  I can't wait to hear all about the trip.

Did I mention that I get to go to London in August?  I'll be there from the 5th through the 16th.  Alan is going for the whole Olympic thing, and I'll be joining him for the last week.  The kids are staying home, so this will be a true vacation for me!  I'm so excited!  However, I need some advice.  I need some good shoes for this trip.  I'll be doing a lot of walking.  Since you all do WDW with all the walking that entails, I am looking for something that will be  comfortable, supportive, and cute, all at the same time.  Does such a thing exist?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

My first day of "vacation" included a 2 hour stop at the school to run off booklets for summer session and a 2 hour stop at Staples to drop off my laptop to have a new hard drive installed.


----------



## tmfranlk

Ack! I had a big long post almost finished and apparently hit some set of shortcut keys that closed my whole window. Grr! Let's try again, I guess.

Anne Marie - Congrats to your new driver in training. Good luck! 

Glynis - Sounds like a fun weekend! I'm so happy that it's working out for your to go to London with Alan at least part of the time! What a great trip that will be!

Debbie - Hope your trip prep day went well and you got everything done.

Deb - Congrats to your boys on a good year! Lots of good thoughts on the job hunt coming your way.

Tammi - Sounds like a great trip! Does the site you're using pull up similar spelled/sounding names? The one Phil was using would do that to an extent at least. It made it a lot easier for him, I know. It's amazing how many different ways there are to spell Canolopolous and Mikopolous. Plus since it's Greek, the women didn't have the "S" on the end so there were more searches. It's am amazing feel though being in Ellis Island knowing your ancestors passed through there. I felt it even just being with Terra and it being her history. Congrats to Alyssa on the dance teams! I watched one of your videos and noted how beautifully she holds her hands and positions - a very natural grace and beauty there. Hope Nicolas has fun at camp!

Elin - Hope Bob's enjoying working again. May the rest of your vacation be better than the first bit.

Jennifer - Hope the house is coming together well and your wrist is feeling better.

Things are good here. Terra is recovering well from the loss of her hamster last week. She make him a burial site in the backyard and I'll find her sitting back there every once in a while. She has her last softball game this week and I think she's ready. She's been torn all season between having fun and hating it. I think the fact that the season started right about the same time as the worst of her anxiety batter this spring didn't help it. She definitely enjoys it sometimes, but others it's been rough on her. Regardless I'm proud of her for sticking it out. I told her after the first month that she could choose whether to quit or keep playing after 3 more games (trying to get her into a better spot to really give it a try first) and she kept playing after that so that was good. We went to Six Flags with the whole family on Sunday and she was ready for her first roller coaster! She did mine train and loved it. We didn't try anything else because the others all jump to really big, really jerky or upside down and she wasn't ready for that. She's dying to try Splash, BTMRR and Tower of Terror when we (ever?) get to DL later this year.

Deva is a crazy little girl. She's talks constantly and rarely stops moving except to watch "Wu-bee" (Wow Wow Wubzzy). She loves anything Mickey and even finds Hidden Mickeys randomly around. LOL She's the goofiest little girl and makes the funniest faces when she's being silly. She seems tiny to me sometimes, but I think it's just because she's at least 5-7lb lighter than Terra was at that age though not much shorter. Definitely makes it easier to carry her though!  I know she's right in the middle of the growth curves though so it's not a worrisome thing at all.

Phil is still at Target, though still looking for something else as well. He's averaging about 25 hours a week now which is better than the 10-12 for a little while, but still not near enough. The tough part is that since Target is so diverse now almost any other retail is "competing" so he's got to find something totally new and can't just add a second part-time job.

We're working hard to figure out how to get to Boston in August for my cousin's wedding. We'll do most of the week in Western Mass probably since we can get my parents condo for free and then do a couple of Boston days at the end. Unfortunately my honesty that Deva "might" have had hand, foot and mouth cost me my one big paycheck of the summer the first week after school was out so things are right while summer schedule has my work a lighter. (As it turned out her kids both broke out in it by the end of that first day anyway so it was for naught, but she'd already adjusted things to keep them home and away from Deva's germs the whole week. Ah well, we'll make it through.)

Disneyland is still up in the air. Phil's mom has changed plans for/on us a couple of times already. We haven't talked to her again since May though so I'm not sure what the current thought is. Terra is leaning toward Halloween or Christmas decor time so that would help. She had been on a "we need to do right away" thing so putting it off to late summer was already more than she wanted, but now she's thinking more about what she wants to be there for which should make it easier to plan both around them and around Boston without disappointing Terra yet again on this whole matter.

Well, I think that's about it around here. I'm just trying to finish up camp paperwork, clean house, sort through WAY to many boxes of stuff that needs to be sold/donated/thrown away/organized. My slower summer is supposed to be helping with that, but so far I just want to enjoy that slower time and do things with my girls. Ah well, it will come together eventually. I don't think we'll move until early next year because I want to make sure no money issues come between my mom and having her knees replaced. She is in so much pain and I want to be able to help supplement their income while she's out of work so she doesn't put it off again because she can't afford to be only making disability pay.


----------



## tmfranlk

Funny and cute kid of mine. Today we were walking into Michael's for a craft workshop and Terra looked at me all sad-like and said, "I wish we were here shopping for shirts for Disney World."


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tia - I loved your long post!  Thanks for re-doing it for us.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Things have been extra crazy around here, between trip prep errands, work, and surgery prep this old girl is pretty tired.

After a few attempts we finally found the right footwear to get Aubrey up to Splash height, there are eight of us and we really want a picture.

I've got to go and get my knee walker for after surgery this afternoon, I'm thinking the kids are gonna want to give it a try, lol.

Good to "see" everyone checking in.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Things have been extra crazy around here, between trip prep errands, work, and surgery prep this old girl is pretty tired.
> 
> After a few attempts we finally found the right footwear to get Aubrey up to Splash height, there are eight of us and we really want a picture.
> 
> I've got to go and get my knee walker for after surgery this afternoon, I'm thinking the kids are gonna want to give it a try, lol.
> 
> Good to "see" everyone checking in.



Lots of luck getting everything done, Debbie!  I know the trip will be just the medicine the doctor ordered!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

It may hit 100 here this afternoon...


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Last day of work for a while

Looks lie we'll be getting quite wet next week, oh well, we will just have to deal with it and carry on!


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Last day of work for a while
> 
> Looks lie we'll be getting quite wet next week, oh well, we will just have to deal with it and carry on!



And I know you all will make the best of it.  Hope today's work FLIES BY and you can start your R&R quickly!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Morning, all!  We are getting ready for our annual trip to my dad's house for the beginning of the Utah Shakespeare Festival.  It's an exciting trip for us this year, because we are celebrating dad's health, and the whole family will be there!

The kids are thrilled because the Festival is doing Les Miserables this summer, and they all (with the exception of Timmy) get to see it!  Can't wait!!!  We'll be gone until next Friday, so I probably won't be on again until then!

Debbie - Enjoy your trip!

Tammi - I'm loving hearing about your trip to NYC.

Elin - Have fun this summer, somewhere in between all the working!  It's going to hit 100 degrees here, today, too!

Tia - things always sound so busy for you.  Take a breather!!!  Enjoy those girls!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Morning, all!  We are getting ready for our annual trip to my dad's house for the beginning of the Utah Shakespeare Festival.  It's an exciting trip for us this year, because we are celebrating dad's health, and the whole family will be there!
> 
> The kids are thrilled because the Festival is doing Les Miserables this summer, and they all (with the exception of Timmy) get to see it!  Can't wait!!!  We'll be gone until next Friday, so I probably won't be on again until then!



Have a wonderful time.  I know all the productions will be amazing, as usual.  Are you all out of the way of the fires in Utah???


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## MrsHeg

Taking a quick break from house cleaning, Richie is outside washing the truck, knowing that we are headed into lots of rain, and I'll have to listen to him complain about having just washed the truck, , Men?


----------



## tmfranlk

Glynis - Have a great trip! I'm sure it will be amazing. While definitely busy, I'm getting lots of time with my girls now that camp is over. Most weeks I've got at least one if not two days when I don't have any extra kiddos due to summer schedule and we've been using them to our advantage! Today we did reading to the therapy dogs at the library, free craft activities at Michaels, swimming with the cousins and home then dinner and fondue desert tonight. Tomorrow Terra and I have a breakfast date and a trip to the Disney Store planned as a reward for her hard work and improved attitude at softball this year. Can't wait!

Debbie - Can't wait to hear all about your trip. I'm sure it's going to be amazing! I hope you don't get too wet. Rachel is heading to New Orleans area tonight for a church youth camp so we're watching the storm path as well.

Tammi - Hope you've had a great mini-vacation!

Elin - Hope you're staying cool! I think we're headed for 100 tomorrow, though I think Monday is supposed to be much better.


If I didn't update in my previous post, Miss Charlotte is doing smashingly! She had a blood transfusion this week because her iron was low, but we're told that is perfectly normal at this gestation age. She has a small infection as well, but is responding well to the antibiotics and was back on feedings as of yesterday (which made for a much happier baby!). Erin said they'll start trying bottles on the 3rd, I believe it is. If all goes well, the first possibly time the'll send her home is the 12th or 13th so it could be getting close! As of Thursday afternoon she is officially over the 3lb mark and growing strong. Even though she "shouldn't" be strong enough yet she's started picking her head up and turning it completely from one side to the other when she's laying on her belly. So cute to watch! The girls a fighter through and through.

Charlotte at 5 weeks:





Deva commandeering the neighbor's scooter:





The happy fisherwoman:


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Debbie - I hope Richie can get over having his nice clean truck rained upon.   It will be WDW rain!

Tia - Loved the pictures.  I am glad that Charlotte is doing so well! 

I saw "Brave" last night.  I liked it, but the storyline was not what I was expecting.  I won't say anything else!  We had to sit in the front row of the theater!   

Bob and I are on a beach hunt today.  We live within a 20 minute drive to the Potomac River/Chesapeake Bay and thought the beaches there might suffice for our need to see "the big wahdoo" (as my brother called it).


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## mommykds

Hi all!

Not a good start to my day...I went to mow the law...started & was mowing for maybe 2 minutes & I must have hit a rock & poof!!!!  The mower stopped immediately.  I checked & the blade was bent & it will not start.  Lovely.  The last thing I want to spend $ on right now is a new lawn mower...cr@p!


----------



## Tammi67

Hello, friends!

Our trip was sooo much fun!  I have to thank Anne Marie for all of her touring advice, and Elin for the lift to the train station early in the morning.  I think 3 nights was perfect for a whirlwind trip, as we were going from morning to night.  Newsies was a fabulous show.  The dancing was spectacular.  Alyssa's favorite thing was the tour of Radio City Music Hall.  They both enjoyed the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island, since we did the audio tour.  It's on a kid's level and they enjoyed learning about the history.  

Glynis and Debbie -  I hope you both have great trips!

Tia - Charlotte looks soooo small!  I'm glad she seems to be progressing smoothly.

Anne Marie - I hope simply replacing the blade solves your lawnmower issue.


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,

I am so glad you enjoyed NYC.  I LOVED your pictures & it looks like you got in ALOT of sightseeing in a short time.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi All!
Sorry I haven't posted in so long.  I've been in a funk.  I always hate this time of year-feel like another year is gone when I should have done more for the kids.  This year was even worse because we just had Lizzy evaluated (privately because the school said Bs & Cs were good enough for her.).  The neuropych we brought her to is convinced she has ADD.  She said she's very intellegent but the ADD is causing social and academic skill deficits.  She's convinced once we medicate her we'll see a huge improvement.  We need to wait for her formal written report and then go back to our pediatrician for a script.  The school just thinks she is some dim witted social misfit.  Now I feel guilty that I didn't push things more 5 years ago when the school tested her and they said her slow processing speed was just her personality.  She's so immature.  It is really a challenge.  

Lizzy & I are going to DC with her Girl Scout troop 2 weeks from today.  Myself and 2 other adults with just 6 girls.  Should be a great trip if we don't die in the heat.  

I'm sure our CA trip will be here before we know it too.  Don't ask how training is going this time around.  Looking forward to seeing DL but a bit worried about the crowds due to CarsLand and not looking forward to the 1/2 marathon.  Recently found out the first day of school is a day earlier than I had anticipated and we won't be home.  Poor Joe going to a new school and missing the first day.




Tammi-sounds like a great trip!  

Debbie-hope you're having a great time!  How soon is surgery?

Glynis-I'm sure you're having a great time!

Tia-I can't believe how big Deva is.  So cute!

Anne Marie-Hope your lawn mower was an easy/cheap fix!


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Bernadette - It's so good to hear from you!  I've thought of you often.  Good luck getting Lizzy on the right track with medication.  I hope you see a big improvement.  Where are you staying in DC, and what sights do you plan on seeing?  

It's going to be a hot weekend, so I think most of it will be spent at the pool!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi67 said:


> Bernadette - It's so good to hear from you!  I've thought of you often.  Good luck getting Lizzy on the right track with medication.  I hope you see a big improvement.  Where are you staying in DC, and what sights do you plan on seeing?


Thanks!

We're staying here:
https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/wasdc-residence-inn-washington-dc-vermont-avenue/?ttr=2.18bE


We've booked a 1BR and a studio.  Will be nice to have a suite we can all hang out in at night.  We plan to tour during the day and swim, play games and do journals-talk about the day-at night.  

We hope to hit all the highlights.  We're still waiting to hear if we got a White House tour.  We have tours booked for Engraving and US Capital.  We plan to do 2 days of a trolley tour and hope to hit the monuments, Arlington National Cemetary and the Zoo.




PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *



That is my biggest fear for this trip.  Hope you're getting all your heat in now and will have nice moderate weather for us.


----------



## mommykds

Elin & Tammi,
Hope you will get your power on soon.  

Bernadette,
Hi, nice to see you!  Hope all goes well with Lizzy when you start the meds.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommykds said:


> Elin & Tammi,
> Hope you will get your power on soon.
> 
> Bernadette,
> Hi, nice to see you!  Hope all goes well with Lizzy when you start the meds.



Thanks!

Elin & Tammi-hope you're finding a way to stay cool!



Lizzy is going to see some fireworks tonight with her best friend so we made them both some Ts this morning. The instructions are on the family fun site. Lizzy had the idea of making Mickey head versions for our DL trip. The were quick, easy and relatively mess free.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tammi-I'm not at all sure that the hotel I linked above is the right one. Based on the price we're paying I think we're at the Marriott Residence Capitol.


----------



## my3princes

I just had a nice chat with Bernadette.  It was great catching up.

Debbie have a fabulous trip.  I know you've really been looking forward to it.

Tammi glad your trip was fun.

AnnMarie  hope you've got the mower running again.  I had a bad mower day too, ran the diesel out of fuel and it took me about an hour to get it running again   Thankfully it finally started (it's my brother's tractor )

Elin, I hope you found a beach.

Tia I'm glad your niece is doing so well.  She looks strong.  Hope you get your summer vacation sorted out.  Seems like you've had your share of planning issues.

Deb


----------



## bear74

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Elin & Tammi-hope you're finding a way to stay cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzy is going to see some fireworks tonight with her best friend so we made them both some Ts this morning. The instructions are on the family fun site. Lizzy had the idea of making Mickey head versions for our DL trip. The were quick, easy and relatively mess free.


I like those would love to see the Mickey ones I had the same idea a couple of days ago when I saw them posted on pinterest.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

We finally got our power last night.  As of last night, Tammi still did not have hers back on.   I am hoping that her situation has changed over night.

It only got to 90 in the house so I was thankful for small favors!  Our heat today is supposed to go back up above 100.  Stay cool, everyone.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Found it!


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> Have a wonderful time.  I know all the productions will be amazing, as usual.  *Are you all out of the way of the fires in Utah???*



So far, we're ok.  However, I'm not allowing the kids to play outside, as the air is so smoky!  There is a fire burning about 25 miles away from us on the other side of the valley.  The biggest fires are a few hours away, but Alan keeps getting sent to cover them.  It's pretty intense here right now.


----------



## Glynis

Our trip to Cedar City was fantastic!  Dad got a clean bill of health from his heart doctor.  Doesn't need to be seen again for 6 months!  Hooray!!!  We had a great time at a college reunion!  Saw lots of people that we hadn't seen for several years.  Great to get caught up!  The shows this year are amazing!  My rating is:

1.  Les Miserables
2.  To Kill A Mockingbird
3.  The Merry Wives of Windsor
4.  Mary Stuart
5.  Scapin
6.  Titus Andronicus

It's a really strong season, and there are some incredible performers this year!

Elin - I've been really worried about you and Tammi in this whole power outage mess!  Glad to see you've got your power back.  I hope Tammi and the kids are ok.

Bernadette - I'm sorry about the funk.  I've been feeling it too, so I've loaded up our days so I don't have time to brood.  Of course, that means I don't have time to DIS, so that's not good!

Anne Marie - I hope the lawn mower is easily fixed.  Our poor lawn looks like a wilderness area after a week away.  Jacob is on tap to mow this afternoon, after it cools down a bit.  He's not excited, but he does love the money he gets for doing it.

Tia - Charlotte is so precious!  What a little fighter!  Good for her!  She stays in my prayers!

What is everyone doing for the 4th this year?  We are under a fireworks ban, so I'm not sure what we'll do.  Maybe a BBQ with friends and a movie in our "common area."  Nothing's set in stone, though.


----------



## my3princes

Chris is putting his car in the old home days parade in town on the 4th.  We'll have lunch at the festival then go to my great aunts camp for a huge family pot luck dinner.  We'll do fireworks either in our town or the next town over where the boys to go high school.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

All is well here.  At around 5PM Sunday afternoon the power finally came on.  Thankfully the kids had been out of town with their dad, so they didn't have to endure it.  I do have a generator, which kept the fridge and freezer running, a lamp for evening reading, a coffee pot in the mornings, and, most importantly, a fan blowing on me!  My tv came back online yesterday, however I am still without phone service.  I need that repaired before the kids get home, as I don't want them here without a way to call for help.  They lead a horrible life not having their own phone.   

Bernadette, sounds like you are in for a great trip here.  Don't get your hopes up about the weather.  From now until September it will be:  hazy, hot and humid.  

Glynis - thinking of you all and hoping the fires are controlled and out soon.

I'll be at my friend's annual 4th of July pool party/picnic and will be bringing the usual per her request....deviled eggs.  Evidently I make yummy ones.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Nice to hear from so many of us, isn't it??  

Our plans for the 4th are still up in the air. We were going to do three kinds of shish kabob on the grill but it is so darned hot I am not certain we will want to do that.  Let's see what weather comes tomorrow and then we will make firmer plans.

Please keep your fingers crossed for Kristin:  she and Ashley found an apartment in Alexandria that they are happy with and have submitted an application.  Last one they did this for was signed out from under them the same day they submitted their paperwork.  She also has an interview on Thursday with a bank in northern Virginia so she needs good thoughts for that too.  Thanks!!


----------



## Tammi67

Good luck to Kristin and Ashley.  I'm interested in hearing what area they settled on, and where the bank is, if it's in my "area".  Does Ashley have a job lined up?  Being young, they will love Alexandria.  So much to do, so many places for fun.  You will be lost without them.   At least for awhile.


----------



## Tammi67

Debbie - I'm enjoying your pictures on FB.  Are you back already or still there?  How much older than Aubrey is Brandon?  I didn't think it was that much, but he is so much taller than she is.


----------



## mommykds

Hi,

Elin,
Good luck to them!!!  

Tammi,
Glad you have power again.  I just saw your ticker, what beach are you going to?

Glynis,
Hope the fires are under control soon.  Glad you dad is doing well.

Deb,
Sounds like fun.


For the 4th we are cooking hamburers & hot dogs INSIDE!!!! Our lawnmower is toast so we need a new one.  Blah.  The kids are enjoying summer & I am looking for a job for when school starts.  Fingers crossed.

Have a great 4th everyone!


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi everyone,

We made it back Sunday afternoon.  After driving through three hundred miles of rain we made it to a very rainy Disney.  We donned our ponchos and had a great time, our third day there it was raining when we left the villa but stopped while we were having breakfast with Stitch. 

Brandon is at a moping stage so we had to listen to complaining about the lines from him.  He's six years older than Aubrey (Tammi).  By Saturday the heat was rough, but we trudged on.

The more I think about how much Aubrey enoyed the trip the happier it makes me, she Loved the characters, we had to chase her down after the parade at CP, she was following Tigger and decided she was going to stay with him. 

To my surprise we didn't have any arguments or fueds, everyone actually got along all week.  

I've posted several pictures on facebook and still have more to go.  I haven't downloaded my photopass ones yet, I figure after surgery Monday I will have lots of time to add borders and edit before I order the CD.

Glad everyone is ok with all the crazy weather

I could use some Pixie Dust Monday, we won't know how hard the recovery will be until the dr actually goes in and sees behind the achilles tendon, if he can manage to clean things up without completely detaching it things will be much easier, if it has to be detached I'm looking at a much longer recovery time.  I'll definitely be checking in a lot since I'll be in a recliner with my foot elevated for quite a while, and I'll be going stir crazy.


----------



## my3princes

Morning all.

Debbie I'm glad you made the most of your trip, even with the rain.  Sounds like the kids are growing into Disney Lovers too 

Chris is getting the street rod ready for the parade this morning.  Hopefully the rain has passed.  Lots planned for our day and no rain would make it much more enjoyable.

Hope you all have a fun and safe day.

Deb


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Debbie - I'm so glad you all had a wonderful time.  For some reason I thought the kids were closer in age.  Sending lots of prayers and pixie dust for an easy surgery and a quick recovery.  My boss had surgery on his achilles (he pulled it) and his dr. kept him on light duty for 6 months.  He was in on crutches for awhile, and then in a boot.  

Anne Marie - we go to Emerald Isle, in your state.    Sorry about the lawnmower.   Good luck with the job search.

Deb - have fun today.

I'm waiting on Verizon to come out today, since I still don't have landline service.  Luckily the cookout that I'm going to is right next door, so I can keep an eye out for them. They are telling me that the power has been restored and that they don't detect any problems with service to my house, so it's an inside wiring thing.  I find it hard to believe that everything was fine with the wiring until the major storm and then it went wonky.  Please send pixie dust that it's an easy fix!

I hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th!


----------



## Glynis

Happy Independence Day!!!  Hope you all have wonderful days today!

Our plans have been severely changed. Those of you on FB have seen what's going on.  Yesterday, around 2:00, a private construction company started a fire on the mountain behind our house (a backhoe struck a spark).  That fire raced (and I mean FAST) up the mountain.  It's been scary to watch.  At 11:00 last night, the winds shifted, and it started to slowly move towards us.  It didn't get very far, but it's still burning strong.  It's 0% contained, and the tanker planes and ground fire crews are back at it this morning.  We weren't evacuated, but told to be ready to leave at a moment's notice, so we all packed some clothes, comfort items, medications, and important papers.  We're keeping an eye on things today.  We were supposed to go to my MIL's house for a bbq this evening, but we are just going to wait and see what happens today.  I really don't want to leave not knowing what's happening, you know?

Anyway, I'll try to keep everyone posted and updated throughout the day!  Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes that were posted on FB!  It means so much!


----------



## Tammi67

I'm so sorry for what you are going through, Glynis.  Prayers and pixie dust that the fire stays away from you!


----------



## my3princes

OMG!!!  I'll pray for your area.  Very Scary, very scary indeed.




Glynis said:


> Happy Independence Day!!!  Hope you all have wonderful days today!
> 
> Our plans have been severely changed. Those of you on FB have seen what's going on.  Yesterday, around 2:00, a private construction company started a fire on the mountain behind our house (a backhoe struck a spark).  That fire raced (and I mean FAST) up the mountain.  It's been scary to watch.  At 11:00 last night, the winds shifted, and it started to slowly move towards us.  It didn't get very far, but it's still burning strong.  It's 0% contained, and the tanker planes and ground fire crews are back at it this morning.  We weren't evacuated, but told to be ready to leave at a moment's notice, so we all packed some clothes, comfort items, medications, and important papers.  We're keeping an eye on things today.  We were supposed to go to my MIL's house for a bbq this evening, but we are just going to wait and see what happens today.  I really don't want to leave not knowing what's happening, you know?
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to keep everyone posted and updated throughout the day!  Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes that were posted on FB!  It means so much!


----------



## MrsHeg

Prayers for you Glynis


----------



## Glynis

Well, we are still here.  The fire is about 5% contained, at this point.  We spent most of the afternoon/evening at a park in town, watching the fire and having a picnic dinner.  We bought KFC, and had chips, salsa, potato salad, macaroni salad, and lots of goodies for dessert.  If it hadn't been for the fire, it would have been a really fun time!  It was sobering watching our mountain going up.  As the sun went down, we were really able to see the fire line.  It's now too dark for the tanker planes and choppers to fly anymore, so we're hoping the winds will die down, and things will cool off some.

We'll keep an eye on things tonight, and hope for the best.  There is a ground crew, but the terrain is so difficult that we're not sure if they'll be able to keep fighting the fire through the night.

Thanks for all your prayers!  They help immensely!


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Well, we are still here.  The fire is about 5% contained, at this point.  We spent most of the afternoon/evening at a park in town, watching the fire and having a picnic dinner.  We bought KFC, and had chips, salsa, potato salad, macaroni salad, and lots of goodies for dessert.  If it hadn't been for the fire, it would have been a really fun time!  It was sobering watching our mountain going up.  As the sun went down, we were really able to see the fire line.  It's now too dark for the tanker planes and choppers to fly anymore, so we're hoping the winds will die down, and things will cool off some.
> 
> We'll keep an eye on things tonight, and hope for the best.  There is a ground crew, but the terrain is so difficult that we're not sure if they'll be able to keep fighting the fire through the night.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers!  They help immensely!



I'm glad that you are still there.  Hopefully they have gained more control by now. Any rain in the forcast?


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Glynis - I'm glad that you were able to get out and have a small picnic to celebrate the holiday a bit.  Please keep us posted.

I hope everyone enjoyed their day yesterday.  Verizon was able to get my phone service reconnected, and it didn't cost me anything.   Now I just have to have a piece of siding repaired and the storm will be a thing of the past.


----------



## tmfranlk

Glynis - I'm glad things are slowing down with the fire and they're getting a small handle on it at least. You remain in our prayers.

Tammi - Yeah for getting your phone back!

Debbie - I love all the pictures you've posted. It looks like a great trip. I'm still hoping we can turn Rachel's graduation trip into a "whole family" trip, but I'm not sure what changes Charlotte will make to Erin's budget availability and Kristi really wants to do something for their 15th that year. 

Speaking of Charlotte and costs, though, the first set of bills came in last week to a total of $70,000. Brendan's health insurance is through his job with UPS and their total out of pocket right now is *$0*. Yup. Very much a blessing with Erin out of work a lot earlier and longer than planned. 

Also, I don't remember if I mentioned it, but Brendan has his latest round of liver doctor appointments and tests two weeks ago. Because our family (apparently) believes in just doing everything at once, his levels are high enough now that he's been officially put on the liver transplant list. It will easily be 2-3 years before he has surgery, but there's several more tests and evaluations he has to go through right not for the process. One includes two 9-hour days at the hospital for physical and psych evals, plus some testing. The scheduling for that is looking to be right about the time Charlotte may come home. Erin's hoping that it works out that she's still in the NICU at the time so it's easier for her to be at the appointments. We've suggested planting little bugs in everyone's ears to try and get it scheduled as soon as possible.

After a good weight gain the end of last week they let Charlotte start bottles and she's doing so well. She's really taking to them and getting the action down. It's looking more and more like she'll get to go home in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> I'm glad that you are still there.  Hopefully they have gained more control by now. Any rain in the forcast?



Funny you should mention that!  There is rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow.  Alan has been up at the fire line for work since 4:00 this morning.  He says the fire chief is really upbeat.  The fire got really going last night, but at about 2:00, things changed, and it calmed down.  They are thinking they can get it pretty much contained today.  As long as the lightning cooperates, they don't think the fire will last much longer.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good evening, DDA! *

It has been a busy couple of days and I have not been around much to post.



Tammi67 said:


> Good luck to Kristin and Ashley.  I'm interested in hearing what area they settled on, and where the bank is, if it's in my "area".  Does Ashley have a job lined up?  Being young, they will love Alexandria.  So much to do, so many places for fun.  You will be lost without them.   At least for awhile.



They signed a lease on a 2BR condo near Huntington Station Metro.  Fort Farnsworth Road.  Looks like a nice area and the complex appears well cared for.  They are happy so I am too!  

As for jobs, they have both completed the first two steps with a large national bank company and are hoping for follow-up interviews in the next week.  Things are slowly falling into place.  They can start moving in on the 21st!!  



MrsHeg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We made it back Sunday afternoon.  After driving through three hundred miles of rain we made it to a very rainy Disney.  We donned our ponchos and had a great time, our third day there it was raining when we left the villa but stopped while we were having breakfast with Stitch.
> 
> Brandon is at a moping stage so we had to listen to complaining about the lines from him.  He's six years older than Aubrey (Tammi).  By Saturday the heat was rough, but we trudged on.
> 
> The more I think about how much Aubrey enoyed the trip the happier it makes me, she Loved the characters, we had to chase her down after the parade at CP, she was following Tigger and decided she was going to stay with him.
> 
> To my surprise we didn't have any arguments or fueds, everyone actually got along all week.
> 
> I've posted several pictures on facebook and still have more to go.  I haven't downloaded my photopass ones yet, I figure after surgery Monday I will have lots of time to add borders and edit before I order the CD.
> 
> Glad everyone is ok with all the crazy weather
> 
> I could use some Pixie Dust Monday, we won't know how hard the recovery will be until the dr actually goes in and sees behind the achilles tendon, if he can manage to clean things up without completely detaching it things will be much easier, if it has to be detached I'm looking at a much longer recovery time.  I'll definitely be checking in a lot since I'll be in a recliner with my foot elevated for quite a while, and I'll be going stir crazy.



I am so glad to hear the trip went well, despite Mother Nature's nasty temper.  I will be thinking of you on Monday. 



Tammi67 said:


> I'm waiting on Verizon to come out today, since I still don't have landline service.  Luckily the cookout that I'm going to is right next door, so I can keep an eye out for them. They are telling me that the power has been restored and that they don't detect any problems with service to my house, so it's an inside wiring thing.  I find it hard to believe that everything was fine with the wiring until the major storm and then it went wonky.  Please send pixie dust that it's an easy fix!
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th!



I find it interesting that my next door neighbor has had the very same experience with Verizon as you.  She has cable and internet but no phone service and they have tried to tell her that it is a ground fault short inside her home.  I haven't been at home today to see if they came to look at the situation.  But I am glad to hear that yours is up and running again!!



Glynis said:


> Happy Independence Day!!!  Hope you all have wonderful days today!
> 
> Our plans have been severely changed. Those of you on FB have seen what's going on.  Yesterday, around 2:00, a private construction company started a fire on the mountain behind our house (a backhoe struck a spark).  That fire raced (and I mean FAST) up the mountain.  It's been scary to watch.  At 11:00 last night, the winds shifted, and it started to slowly move towards us.  It didn't get very far, but it's still burning strong.  It's 0% contained, and the tanker planes and ground fire crews are back at it this morning.  We weren't evacuated, but told to be ready to leave at a moment's notice, so we all packed some clothes, comfort items, medications, and important papers.  We're keeping an eye on things today.  We were supposed to go to my MIL's house for a bbq this evening, but we are just going to wait and see what happens today.  I really don't want to leave not knowing what's happening, you know?
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to keep everyone posted and updated throughout the day!  Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes that were posted on FB!  It means so much!





Glynis said:


> Funny you should mention that!  There is rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow.  Alan has been up at the fire line for work since 4:00 this morning.  He says the fire chief is really upbeat.  The fire got really going last night, but at about 2:00, things changed, and it calmed down.  They are thinking they can get it pretty much contained today.  As long as the lightning cooperates, they don't think the fire will last much longer.



Stay safe, Glynis!  I am hoping for lots of rain for you all!


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Funny you should mention that!  There is rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow.  Alan has been up at the fire line for work since 4:00 this morning.  He says the fire chief is really upbeat.  The fire got really going last night, but at about 2:00, things changed, and it calmed down.  They are thinking they can get it pretty much contained today.  As long as the lightning cooperates, they don't think the fire will last much longer.



I'm glad that things seem to be quieting down.  Hopefully they will have it out soon.

We had our fireworks tonight since there were thunderstroms last night.  The kids had fun.  I would have liked it a few degrees warmer with less bugs, but at least we got to go.

I purchased an anniversary band today.  Chris had to work and couldn't attend the big sale at the jewelers so I had to go pick it out on my own.  It fits nicely with my original wedding band and engagement ring.  It should really complete the set.  Chris doesn't want another ring so I ordered multi purpose knives for Chris and the boys and am having Brooks Ohana engraved on them.  I think they will all like them.  I also purchased a small treasure chest (jewelry box) which Colby will carry down the aisle for the ring bearer box.  I think it will be Island Appropriate and different.

Getting excited.


----------



## bear74

okay all rooms in the house have been painted and new floors in.  we got the beds and dressers back in tonight and will slowly get the rest of it back in.  Would love to have it all back in by Sat at 2 pm but thats not going to happen.  I work 12 hrs tomorrow and Jeff goes in at 4 pm till 12 am or later.

Olivia's birthday party is Sat, at 2 pm.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> They signed a lease on a 2BR condo near Huntington Station Metro. Fort Farnsworth Road. Looks like a nice area and the complex appears well cared for. They are happy so I am too!
> 
> As for jobs, they have both completed the first two steps with a large national bank company and are hoping for follow-up interviews in the next week. Things are slowly falling into place. They can start moving in on the 21st!!
> 
> I find it interesting that my next door neighbor has had the very same experience with Verizon as you. She has cable and internet but no phone service and they have tried to tell her that it is a ground fault short inside her home. I haven't been at home today to see if they came to look at the situation. But I am glad to hear that yours is up and running again!!


I know exactly where that is, it's in my area.  She's actually in FFX Co, but a stone's throw to the city.  I can talk to you and/or Kristin about the area if you have any questions.  I also heard about their applications through a friend of mine in my subdivision who also works at her bank!   

That's what Verizon told me the few times I had them on the phone to help me troubleshoot.  They ended up replacing the whole outside box.  I hope your neighbor's is as simple to fix as mine was.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Today is  my  last day of work for quite a while, I'm going in early because I have to leave for pre op, you never know how long things like that are going to take.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> okay all rooms in the house have been painted and new floors in.  we got the beds and dressers back in tonight and will slowly get the rest of it back in.  Would love to have it all back in by Sat at 2 pm but thats not going to happen.  I work 12 hrs tomorrow and Jeff goes in at 4 pm till 12 am or later.
> 
> Olivia's birthday party is Sat, at 2 pm.



It sounds wonderful.  Be sure to post pics when you get it all together.



MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Today is  my  last day of work for quite a while, I'm going in early because I have to leave for pre op, you never know how long things like that are going to take.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



Good Luck!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> I know exactly where that is, it's in my area.  She's actually in FFX Co, but a stone's throw to the city.  I can talk to you and/or Kristin about the area if you have any questions.  I also heard about their applications through a friend of mine in my subdivision who also works at her bank!



Yes, living in Alexandria would have been even more expensive.  Hopefully all your info about the area will not make me paranoid!!!!!  If it will, don't talk to me about it... just her!   



Tammi67 said:


> That's what Verizon told me the few times I had them on the phone to help me troubleshoot.  They ended up replacing the whole outside box.  I hope your neighbor's is as simple to fix as mine was.



I hope it was too.  But they would not even give her a time frame for coming out to the house!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning,DDA!* 

I hope you all are staying cool.  101 today, 105 tomorrow...


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Not as hot today!!   104 yesterday was stifling.

Debbie - I am thinking of you today as you get ready.


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks Elin, I have Aubrey here, she spent the night and we have a girls day planned, my daughters and I are going to see Magic Mike today, for some reason the boys aren't interested in seeing it.


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Sounds like the girls are making big plans and moving up. Great for them! Lots of luck on their job searches.

Deb - Sounds like great things going for your renewal ceremony. I can't believe it's getting so close!

Debbie - Thinking of you tomorrow! Hope you've enjoyed your girls day/night.

Glynis - Hope all this rain we're FINALLY getting has already been through to help you all out.

I'm almost hesitant to say it but it looks like we're going to CA Aug 11-19 (or some set of those dates). I decided not to go to the wedding in Boston after all since we worked this trip out in the same time frame I'm already off work. I figured it was a better use of my time off with some part of the family and the girls will be happier than with a babysitter in a strange place at the wedding. 

Phil's sister did try to persuade otherwise on dates but I just think we're out of options. Her two kids will be back/to college already but I'm not sure how we'll ever be able to work around two college schedules, including a football player, without waiting until next summer. Plus her husband will be in WY for three weeks and that might be the week he wanted her to come there. I fed Phil enough lines for his mom to convince her that working around everyone may just not be possible. I've emailed his sister too saying that I've got two weekend available we can work with if she can make them work around her trip. I figure it's the best I can do. I'm hoping she'll opt to leave a day (or even half a day) later or come back a bit sooner to see us, but it's out of my hands now. On top of everything else my mom is having one knee replaced Aug 27 and the other the beg of Nov so I've got to be here for her during all of that.

BUT! Despite all the hassle this has been to plan, it looks like we've got some Disneyland days to plan!!! Well I'm hoping it's plural. I'm not 100% sure. The downside is that we'll be there during our friends' AP blackout so I'm not sure if Terra will get to do her first rides on TOT, BTMRR and Splash like she wants to because she doesn't want to try them alone.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We made it back Sunday afternoon.  After driving through three hundred miles of rain we made it to a very rainy Disney.  We donned our ponchos and had a great time, our third day there it was raining when we left the villa but stopped while we were having breakfast with Stitch.
> 
> Brandon is at a moping stage so we had to listen to complaining about the lines from him.  He's six years older than Aubrey (Tammi).  By Saturday the heat was rough, but we trudged on.
> 
> The more I think about how much Aubrey enoyed the trip the happier it makes me, she Loved the characters, we had to chase her down after the parade at CP, she was following Tigger and decided she was going to stay with him.
> 
> To my surprise we didn't have any arguments or fueds, everyone actually got along all week.
> 
> I've posted several pictures on facebook and still have more to go.  I haven't downloaded my photopass ones yet, I figure after surgery Monday I will have lots of time to add borders and edit before I order the CD.
> 
> Glad everyone is ok with all the crazy weather
> 
> I could use some Pixie Dust Monday, we won't know how hard the recovery will be until the dr actually goes in and sees behind the achilles tendon, if he can manage to clean things up without completely detaching it things will be much easier, if it has to be detached I'm looking at a much longer recovery time.  I'll definitely be checking in a lot since I'll be in a recliner with my foot elevated for quite a while, and I'll be going stir crazy.


Sounds like you had a great trip.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!



Glynis said:


> There is rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow.  Alan has been up at the fire line for work since 4:00 this morning.  He says the fire chief is really upbeat.  The fire got really going last night, but at about 2:00, things changed, and it calmed down.  They are thinking they can get it pretty much contained today.  As long as the lightning cooperates, they don't think the fire will last much longer.


Hope the fire is under control now!



PNO4TE said:


> They signed a lease on a 2BR condo near Huntington Station Metro.  Fort Farnsworth Road.  Looks like a nice area and the complex appears well cared for.  They are happy so I am too!
> 
> As for jobs, they have both completed the first two steps with a large national bank company and are hoping for follow-up interviews in the next week.  Things are slowly falling into place.  They can start moving in on the 21st!!


Congrats to the girls on the apartment!  Good luck to them on the job search!



my3princes said:


> I purchased an anniversary band today.  Chris had to work and couldn't attend the big sale at the jewelers so I had to go pick it out on my own.  It fits nicely with my original wedding band and engagement ring.  It should really complete the set.  Chris doesn't want another ring so I ordered multi purpose knives for Chris and the boys and am having Brooks Ohana engraved on them.  I think they will all like them.  I also purchased a small treasure chest (jewelry box) which Colby will carry down the aisle for the ring bearer box.  I think it will be Island Appropriate and different.
> 
> Getting excited.


Sounds wonderful!  I'm sure you'll have an amazing trip!  Thanks again for the phone call!  You made me feel more hopeful.



bear74 said:


> okay all rooms in the house have been painted and new floors in.  we got the beds and dressers back in tonight and will slowly get the rest of it back in.  Would love to have it all back in by Sat at 2 pm but thats not going to happen.  I work 12 hrs tomorrow and Jeff goes in at 4 pm till 12 am or later.
> 
> Olivia's birthday party is Sat, at 2 pm.


Sounds great!  Happy Brithday to Olivia!



tmfranlk said:


> I'm almost hesitant to say it but it looks like we're going to CA Aug 11-19 (or some set of those dates). I decided not to go to the wedding in Boston after all since we worked this trip out in the same time frame I'm already off work. I figured it was a better use of my time off with some part of the family and the girls will be happier than with a babysitter in a strange place at the wedding.
> 
> Phil's sister did try to persuade otherwise on dates but I just think we're out of options. Her two kids will be back/to college already but I'm not sure how we'll ever be able to work around two college schedules, including a football player, without waiting until next summer. Plus her husband will be in WY for three weeks and that might be the week he wanted her to come there. I fed Phil enough lines for his mom to convince her that working around everyone may just not be possible. I've emailed his sister too saying that I've got two weekend available we can work with if she can make them work around her trip. I figure it's the best I can do. I'm hoping she'll opt to leave a day (or even half a day) later or come back a bit sooner to see us, but it's out of my hands now. On top of everything else my mom is having one knee replaced Aug 27 and the other the beg of Nov so I've got to be here for her during all of that.
> 
> BUT! Despite all the hassle this has been to plan, it looks like we've got some Disneyland days to plan!!! Well I'm hoping it's plural. I'm not 100% sure. The downside is that we'll be there during our friends' AP blackout so I'm not sure if Terra will get to do her first rides on TOT, BTMRR and Splash like she wants to because she doesn't want to try them alone.


Hope you can get it to all work out.  Will your dates overlap Deb?  We won't be in DL til the 28th.



Tammi67 said:


> Bernadette, sounds like you are in for a great trip here.  Don't get your hopes up about the weather.  From now until September it will be:  hazy, hot and humid.


Looks like we'll get a little cooler weather than the 100s you've had.  

I'm stressing a bit about the trip.  The leaders have been planning this trip since the girls were in Kindergarten.  At the very least we purchased airfare in April and yet we still don't have council approval for the trip.  They know they have to have a CPR certified adult on the trip.  I am planning to take a class with one of the leaders Tuesday night-hopefully she'll pass and we can get something to say she did and send that into the council on Wed to get approval before we go Thursday.  Then the council says we can NOT take the girls to the hotel pool without a lifeguard.  That leader thinks we should still take them to the pool-"nothing" will happen and we told them there was a pool.  

Elin/Tammi-how easy is it to navigate the metro from the airport to our hotel?  Think we could do it easily with the girls or would you do a super shuttle van for $125 each way?


----------



## tmfranlk

lovesdumbo said:


> Hope you can get it to all work out.  Will your dates overlap Deb?  We won't be in DL til the 28th.



Oh that's right! Deb - What are your SoCal/DL dates again?

Just looked back a bit - Looks like it might be about the same time as us. Maybe we'll get to say hi at least, Deb! A couple of my versions of the plan include DL on Mon Aug 13 and DCA on Wed the 15th. Plan version 2 is DCA on Thurs and DL on Fri. And then there's version 3 of DCA on Mon and DL on Fri or Sat. How's that for clear plans?!?! LOL


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tia - Sounds like your plans are coming together!

Deb - How many days until you leave for your big trip?  It seems like just yesterday you all were planning it!

Bernadette - This is just my opinion.  I would splurge on the shuttle van to your hotel and then take Metro once you are settled in.  Again, just my opinion.


----------



## PNO4TE

It only went to 102 yesterday.  But mother Nature wasn't done with us yet... we had a powerful line of thunderstorms fly through here last night.  It was accompanied by either a powerful downburst or a tornado.  Buildings were destroyed and there were some injuries.  Enough, already!


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> It only went to 102 yesterday.  But mother Nature wasn't done with us yet... we had a powerful line of thunderstorms fly through here last night.  It was accompanied by either a powerful downburst or a tornado.  Buildings were destroyed and there were some injuries.  Enough, already!



Elin and Tammi - Man you all have sure had your share of natural phenomenons lately! Hasn't anyone told it to just leave you alone already?!?!  I hope this is the end of "exciting" weather for you all for a while.

We're finally cooling off here as well. Only supposed to be 91 today so we'll see if we get to break the 10-11 day 100+ streak. Since I have no a/c in my car right now I _really_ hope so.


----------



## my3princes

tmfranlk said:


> Elin - Sounds like the girls are making big plans and moving up. Great for them! Lots of luck on their job searches.
> 
> Deb - Sounds like great things going for your renewal ceremony. I can't believe it's getting so close!
> 
> Debbie - Thinking of you tomorrow! Hope you've enjoyed your girls day/night.
> 
> Glynis - Hope all this rain we're FINALLY getting has already been through to help you all out.
> 
> I'm almost hesitant to say it but it looks like we're going to CA Aug 11-19 (or some set of those dates). I decided not to go to the wedding in Boston after all since we worked this trip out in the same time frame I'm already off work. I figured it was a better use of my time off with some part of the family and the girls will be happier than with a babysitter in a strange place at the wedding.
> 
> Phil's sister did try to persuade otherwise on dates but I just think we're out of options. Her two kids will be back/to college already but I'm not sure how we'll ever be able to work around two college schedules, including a football player, without waiting until next summer. Plus her husband will be in WY for three weeks and that might be the week he wanted her to come there. I fed Phil enough lines for his mom to convince her that working around everyone may just not be possible. I've emailed his sister too saying that I've got two weekend available we can work with if she can make them work around her trip. I figure it's the best I can do. I'm hoping she'll opt to leave a day (or even half a day) later or come back a bit sooner to see us, but it's out of my hands now. On top of everything else my mom is having one knee replaced Aug 27 and the other the beg of Nov so I've got to be here for her during all of that.
> 
> BUT! Despite all the hassle this has been to plan, it looks like we've got some Disneyland days to plan!!! Well I'm hoping it's plural. I'm not 100% sure. The downside is that we'll be there during our friends' AP blackout so I'm not sure if Terra will get to do her first rides on TOT, BTMRR and Splash like she wants to because she doesn't want to try them alone.



We will be in Hawaii in 19 days!!  We leave for Boston on the 27th, fly out on the 28th.  We are so excited.  Chris can hardly sleep already 

Tia we will arrive at LAX late on 8/13.  We'll be onsite until 8/18.  We have no specific plans, just taking it easy and hitting the parks.  That means we can meet you pretty much anytime.  Nick has a friend that lives out here so we plan to meet her whenever she can get to DL, but school starts for her on the 14th so they have nights and Saturday at best. We are very excited.  I think it will be a nice way to wrap up our trip.


----------



## MrsHeg

Well, I made it through surgery.  The good new is he didn't have detach the achilles, he was able to clean up the heel and trim it down by moving it, he cclean up the tendon, removing the calcification by spltting it.  In spite of the good news the pain has been horrible, I finally got a little sleep but I'm having trouble getting back to sleep now.  -++


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - Very cool. I'm glad Bernadette pointed it out to me. I'll let you know once I figure everything out what our DL days are. I think it will be a great way for your to end the trip in a relaxed way.

Debbie - I'm glad they didn't have to detach the tendon altogether. I hope the pain continues to subside and you can get some sleep. Quick healing, my friend.

Elin - Happy birthday!!!!

Bernadette - Have a great trip! It's nerve wracking with all that paperwork sometimes, I know. How much luggage will you have? If it's only backpacks, then maybe the Metro. However, I'd probably agree with Elin and go for the Super Shuttle to help you get there and settled in a more hassle-free way.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Happy birthday, Elin!!!

Deb - I can't believe how quickly your trip is approaching!

Bernadette -  It looks like taking the metro from the airport to your hotel (if it's the Marriott on E st.) is only 4 stops, and on the same line so you wouldn't have to change trains.  Then it's about a .4 mile walk to the east.  Use this link for learning our metro system.  http://www.wmata.com/index.cfm

Debbie - I'm glad the surgery wasn't as serious as you anticipated.  Now hopefully the pain will ease some or you can control it a bit with medication.  Sending lots of PD your way!

Tia - Yay for DL!

My babies come home today!!  They have been in Maine with their dad and some friends since the 30th.  It was a nice break for me, and I didn't have to worry about their fussing with the power outage and all, but I sure have missed them.  It sounds like they had a lot of fun.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Glynis

Elin - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Make it a good one, ok???  Sounds like the girls are doing ok.  

Deb - I'm so excited for your Hawaii trip!!!  I can't wait to see pictures and hear all about it.  You've been planning it for so long!  Have so much fun!

Tia - Sounds like things are working out for some DL time.  Wish I could be there with y'all, but it's just not in our budget this year.  Got to save my money for England!

Debbie - I'm glad that the Dr. didn't have to disattach the tendon, but YIKES!  It sure sounds painful.  Prayers and pixie dust that you can get on top of the pain, soon!

Tammi - I'm glad the kids are coming home!  I'm sure that you've missed them tons, and that they've missed you, too.  Enjoy some time just being together.

Well, the rain on the 5th was a wonderful blessing.  It wasn't heavy, but it was consistent from about 4:00 in the morning until about 4:00 in the afternoon.  It helped with the worst of the fire.  The terrain is so hilly, rocky, and hard to get to that there are still some hot spots, but they seem to be on top of it.  The best news is that no houses burned down!  Also, there seems to be enough green and trees left alive that mudslides might not be as bad as we feared!  Cross fingers!

Katie turned 15 yesterday and is in the middle of planning her birthday party.  She is obsessed with the Beatles, so her party is all Beatles themed.  They are going to watch "Help" and "Yellow Submarine", dance to music and gorge themselves on Sgt. Pepper-oni pizza, Here Comes the Sun chips, Let it B L T bites, and Yellow submarines made of twinkies.  Drinks will be John Lemonade, and For the Benefit of Mr. Sprite.  We'll finish off with cake and Strawberry Fields Forever ice cream and Long and Rocky Road ice cream.  She's had a ball designing the menu, invitations and decorations.  It should be fun, but 15 teen age girls in my basement may just drive me bonkers!


----------



## tmfranlk

Sounds like a great party, Glynis! Hope you survive the chaos though. 

Our hopeful plans are coming together pretty well. I remembered that I can buy Disney gift cards at Target with our discounts so I can essentially take 14% off of our ticket prices, which saves about $50 if we got the 2-day route.

I was disappointed yesterday because Rainforest Cafe is currently missing from the rewards on My Points. We were going to do that for one of the couple of special meals we'd be able to do. I did figure out we can get 3 $10 gift cards for lunch type places (Subway, Panera, Baja Fresh) so I think we may do that to help for the whole week. Also, hoping to get a hotel with free breakfast. Otherwise, we'll hit the grocery store for that and some other meals and snacks.


----------



## my3princes

Elin





Debbie






Glynis  Have a great party

Tia  Keep planning, can't wait to see you

Bernadette Have a great trip

Tammi enjoy your kiddos coming home


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> Bernadette - This is just my opinion.  I would splurge on the shuttle van to your hotel and then take Metro once you are settled in.  Again, just my opinion.


I agree and finally cinvinced the leader who thought we should do the metro. According to the airport site we need to take a bus from terminal A to the metro. A van will be so much easier. 



PNO4TE said:


> It only went to 102 yesterday.  But mother Nature wasn't done with us yet... we had a powerful line of thunderstorms fly through here last night.  It was accompanied by either a powerful downburst or a tornado.  Buildings were destroyed and there were some injuries.  Enough, already!


Yikes. Hopes mother nature has had enough. Looks like more potential thunderstorms this weekend. 



MrsHeg said:


> Well, I made it through surgery.  The good new is he didn't have detach the achilles, he was able to clean up the heel and trim it down by moving it, he cclean up the tendon, removing the calcification by spltting it.  In spite of the good news the pain has been horrible, I finally got a little sleep but I'm having trouble getting back to sleep now.  -++


hope you find relief soon. The first two days were the worse for me then Motrin was enough. The first surgery I was vomiting from the pain meds which just made it all that much worse. I tried a different drug the 2nd time but only took one dose when it made me queasy so I stopped before I got any worse and overall felt better quicker. How long will you have to be off it?  I was partial weight bearing from the moment I walked off the operating table. Which leg is it?  How long before you can drive?  



tmfranlk said:


> Deb - Very cool. I'm glad Bernadette pointed it out to me. I'll let you know once I figure everything out what our DL days are. I think it will be a great way for your to end the trip in a relaxed way.
> 
> Debbie - I'm glad they didn't have to detach the tendon altogether. I hope the pain continues to subside and you can get some sleep. Quick healing, my friend.
> 
> Elin - Happy birthday!!!!
> 
> Bernadette - Have a great trip! It's nerve wracking with all that paperwork sometimes, I know. How much luggage will you have? If it's only backpacks, then maybe the Metro. However, I'd probably agree with Elin and go for the Super Shuttle to help you get there and settled in a more hassle-free way.


You might want to avoid DCA on EE days for resort guests. The other days AP holders get EE to DCA but I don't think that is as busy. 

So late yesterday we found out we needed CPR & safety training. We were thinking only the CPR needed to be recertified. I finally got the leader to call the council and they agreed to give us approval for the trip with the CPR training and we can do safety after the trip. So we both did the CPR for healthcare workers tonight. 

Tammi-bet you were glad to see the kids.

The hotel website says the yellow line stop is 1 mile from the hotel. Even .4 sounds too far with the girls and their luggage when we don't yet know where we are going. 



PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> thanks for the birthday wishes!


Happy Birthday!!!



Glynis said:


> Elin - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Make it a good one, ok???  Sounds like the girls are doing ok.
> 
> Deb - I'm so excited for your Hawaii trip!!!  I can't wait to see pictures and hear all about it.  You've been planning it for so long!  Have so much fun!
> 
> Tia - Sounds like things are working out for some DL time.  Wish I could be there with y'all, but it's just not in our budget this year.  Got to save my money for England!
> 
> Debbie - I'm glad that the Dr. didn't have to disattach the tendon, but YIKES!  It sure sounds painful.  Prayers and pixie dust that you can get on top of the pain, soon!
> 
> Tammi - I'm glad the kids are coming home!  I'm sure that you've missed them tons, and that they've missed you, too.  Enjoy some time just being together.
> 
> Well, the rain on the 5th was a wonderful blessing.  It wasn't heavy, but it was consistent from about 4:00 in the morning until about 4:00 in the afternoon.  It helped with the worst of the fire.  The terrain is so hilly, rocky, and hard to get to that there are still some hot spots, but they seem to be on top of it.  The best news is that no houses burned down!  Also, there seems to be enough green and trees left alive that mudslides might not be as bad as we feared!  Cross fingers!
> 
> Katie turned 15 yesterday and is in the middle of planning her birthday party.  She is obsessed with the Beatles, so her party is all Beatles themed.  They are going to watch "Help" and "Yellow Submarine", dance to music and gorge themselves on Sgt. Pepper-oni pizza, Here Comes the Sun chips, Let it B L T bites, and Yellow submarines made of twinkies.  Drinks will be John Lemonade, and For the Benefit of Mr. Sprite.  We'll finish off with cake and Strawberry Fields Forever ice cream and Long and Rocky Road ice cream.  She's had a ball designing the menu, invitations and decorations.  It should be fun, but 15 teen age girls in my basement may just drive me bonkers!


Glad to hear the fire is more under control!

Happy Birthday to Katie!!!Her party sounds fun!




my3princes said:


> Elin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glynis  Have a great party
> 
> Tia  Keep planning, can't wait to see you
> 
> Bernadette Have a great trip
> 
> Tammi enjoy your kiddos coming home



Thanks. I'm sure it will be great once we get there. Still pretty stressed right now. Have a nasty day at work tomorrow. Ton of work to do to finished up June. We use June as a basis for next years budget so even more important than usual that all the entries are done. We all had last Wed to Fri off so we are behind. Then I've got meetings from 10-11, 11-12, 2-3, and 3-4 so I don't know when I'm supposed to do it all.  And I'm not packed yet. I've got it all pulled out so hopefully it will go quickly. I'm sure the girls will have a blast so it will be worth it!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis - Katie's party sounds wonderful. I have an almost 26 year old who would love to be on that guest list! 

Tia - Your CA plans do seem to be coming together really well.  And, MyPoints often has GCs that "go missing" for a while and then come back.  They seem a little light on their reward offerings right now so maybe it is their time to restock.  I hope they come back soon so you can get one for RFC.

Deb - Thanks for the Birthday Wish!

Debbie - Hope you are doing even better today!!

Bernadette - I am glad you all decided on a shuttle service.  I think it would have been confusing with the Metro/bus situation in and out of our airports.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good morning,

Bernadette, it is my right foot, so I won't be driving until I can take the boot off to do so.  Right now there will bee no weight allowed on the foot for two weeks, and after that will depend on how well it is healing.  The area where he had to cut open doesn't have much flesh so the blood flow isn't that great, he has stressed that I am to keep my foot elevated as much as possible, and with the possible complications that could occur if I don't I plan on following doctor's orders to a t.  I have an appointment today to have the dressing changed, so I'll get a look at it then.

The pain level has come down some but it is still pretty high, I knew it was going to be this way though, had to get worse to get better.

Thanks to everyone for all the well wishes.

Deb - I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures from Hawaii


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> Bernadette - I am glad you all decided on a shuttle service.  I think it would have been confusing with the Metro/bus situation in and out of our airports.


The other two leaders seem to be done with each other about now.  Hopefully everyone will settle down and have fun once we get there.  Hoping to leave work soon and go home and pack.



MrsHeg said:


> Bernadette, it is my right foot, so I won't be driving until I can take the boot off to do so.  Right now there will bee no weight allowed on the foot for two weeks, and after that will depend on how well it is healing.  The area where he had to cut open doesn't have much flesh so the blood flow isn't that great, he has stressed that I am to keep my foot elevated as much as possible, and with the possible complications that could occur if I don't I plan on following doctor's orders to a t.  I have an appointment today to have the dressing changed, so I'll get a look at it then.
> 
> The pain level has come down some but it is still pretty high, I knew it was going to be this way though, had to get worse to get better.


Hope the visit went well today and the pain continues to decrease.  

I couldn't drive for the 6 weeks I had the pin in my right foot and then didn't drive for another week because I knew my foot was too weak to be safe.  

I still have pain in both feet but it is managable and so much better than it was before surgery-I will say in the end it was worth it for me.


----------



## bear74

Glynis Katie's party sounds fun.  Glad the fire is almost out and no homes were lost.

Only one of Olivia's friends made it to her Spa party on Saturday but the girls had fun.  Bernadette thank you for the birthday wishes for her.  Can't believe she is turning 9 on July 12th.

Debbie hope your foot continues to become less painful glad the Dr did not have to detach your Tendon

Deb can't wait to see pics and here all about your fabulous vow renewal.

Tia have fun planning DL

We had been having 100+ temps but this week we actually have had rain.  Mon. night the wind was so strong here we lost a branch from one of our trees.


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
Hope you are feeling better each day.


----------



## PNO4TE

*DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Yesterday was a pretty good day, until I stumbled in the bathroom and landed on my bad foot.  It caused it to swell until I could no longer wear the boot and of course the pain level went up with the swelling.

Things look better this morning and I have the boot on so I just need to be careful not to fall again.

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

Debbie - Take care, please.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, all!

Debbie - Yikes!!!  I hope you are taking it easy today!  No more falling, young lady!!!

It has been so hot here, lately, that we haven't known what to do with ourselves.  We are now in a water shortage, thanks to the fire, so our yard is really suffering!  Oh, well.  At least they haven't started rationing drinking water, yet.

Katie's birthday party is tomorrow night and I think we're about ready.  Unfortunately, she went boating on Tuesday and got royally burned!  It's one of the worst she's ever had.  We spent yesterday applying strong tea to it, and that helped with the pain, but today, she's feeling even worse.  Blisters have formed, and she's really uncomfortable.  She even wanted to cancel her party.  I told her no, because I think she'll be better tomorrow, and would regret canceling this party she's worked so hard on!

So, today we are cleaning the basement so the girls have room to dance, etc., and I'll also be making the cake today.  All the other stuff can wait until tomorrow morning.  Alan is planning on taking the younger kids fishing and swimming, so they will be out from underfoot!  Hooray!!!

Have a great day and weekend!  I'll try to pop on tomorrow, but I'm not promising anything.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Went to saee Brave tonight by myself. It was pretty much what I expected after seeing previews. I really enjoyed it. 

I have been sick the last couple of weeks with a sore throat. Almost lost my voice. Finally feeling almost normal. Just a slight scratch late in the evening for some reason.

Went to Chicago to see Katrina and Pete last weekend. We took Becky and her fiance with us. The 6 of us had a great time. We all drove together to Milwaukee for Chuck's nephews wedding. Thankfully the heat broke that afternoon. The day before it was 106. It was only 86 then. We also spent a day at the Chicago Science Museum and ended it at Navy Pier. Basically the 6 of us were together for 2 straight days and we got along great.


----------



## Disney Yooper

It sounds like many of you have had some serious challenges the last month. I hope it is at an end. I think of you all often and wznt to try to stay caught up now.


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Debbie, be careful!  I hope things are improving.

Glynis - poor Katie!  Sunblock, sunblock, sunblock!  I remember getting burns like that when I was her age, so I can commiserate!  Hope she is feeling better.  The party sounds AWESOME!

Vicki - we went to see Brave yesterday too!  I wish I had hair like that.   I saw your picture on FB.  You all look great!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Nothing new to report... just checking in!


----------



## Glynis

Tammi - I really hope Katie has learned her lesson!  I threatened her with a pair of old fashioned swimming clothes if she ever forgets sunblock again.

Well, I survived the party!  It was actually quite nice.  Katie invited 13 girls and 8 of them showed up.  Not bad!  They had a great time making clothespin dolls, dancing, watching a movie, listening to music, eating and running around our neighborhood!  I was exhausted by 11:00 last night!  I fell into bed and passed out!

Now, I can start concentrating on more fun things... for me!  Alan leaves for London in 1 week, which means my trip is also coming up.  Now, I really get to start the planning process.  Hooray!!!  I also get to make sure that all is ready for the kids here while I'm gone.  I've got to stock the freezer, get all the laundry done, remind Katie how to do laundry while I'm gone, etc.  All those fun things!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Glynis - glad to hear the party was a hit, London sounds exciting!

Nothing new here, just sitting with my foot propped up, working on a new quilt and crocheting.  My daughter changed my bandages yesterday, it looks like it's healing fairly well but it is still ugly.


----------



## tmfranlk

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Glynis - glad to hear the party was a hit, London sounds exciting!
> 
> Nothing new here, just sitting with my foot propped up, working on a new quilt and crocheting.  My daughter changed my bandages yesterday, it looks like it's healing fairly well but it is still ugly.



Glad you're finding things to do! Mom is working on a mental list of the things she wants to do while she's home after her knee replacements in Aug and Nov. She's got quite a project list already, though I know she'll hate being cooped up so much.


Tammi - Glad the kids are home. Hope they had a great time.

Glynis - Yay for a successful party! Happy London planning (though maybe just "good luck" on the prep work ;-) ).

Vicki - Sounds like a great trip! I'm glad it all went smoothly. Your new family picture looks great!

I'm getting ready to start perusing airfare for CA. Phil's sister doesn't have her travel dates set yet because they're still working on setting up customer meetings so I'm going to get ours set at least and let them work from there. Sounds like it may work out after all, so that's good. Terra's got our plans pretty much worked out for while we're there. She's pretty much maxed out our days already with her ideas.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! * 

Sounds like (other than the sunburn!) that we all had pretty good weeks.  That is nice news.  Keep it up, folks!!


----------



## mommykds

Checking in too.....


----------



## Glynis

I'm here!  It's a good day so far here!  The kids all got up and got their chores done with a minimum of fuss!  That always makes me happy.

I get to go to lunch with my aunt and uncle today!  This is my dad's brother and his wife.  They live in Texas, so I don't get to see them very often.

This is also Alan's last week with us before he leaves for London.  Got to cram in a whole bunch of family time before he leaves.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Debbie-hope you foot is feeling a lot more tolerable now. How's your quilting and crocheting going?  What are you making?

Glynis-poor Katie with the sunburn. The party sounds so fun.  Enjoy lunch and family time. 

Vicki-sounds like you had some lovely family time. I really enjoyed Brave-especially fitting with a new teen in the house. Thought the animation was stunning. Did you see a preview for Monsters University?  That looks hilarious. 





I survived the GS trip. The girls all had a blast and cant wait to go back with their families.  I really enjoyed DC but don't think I travel well with people who don't plan and have no sense of time. Everyday was frustrating but yesterday was insane. They wanted to walk from our hotel to the museum of natural history then take a photo in front of the White House then have a nice lunch. And we had to stop at the Smithsonian castle to see if lost & found had a camera one of the girls had lost the day before-thankfully they did. We were being picked up by the shuttle at 3:00 for the return to the airport. 

Well when I went to their room at 8:30 the girls there weren't even up yet. We didn't leave the hotel til after 11. Lost & found took a while. Didn't get to natural history til 12. Photos at the White House at 1:30. I told them I couldnt do lunch and then race back to the hotel 3 miles away(map quest says 2.5 miles but I did over 6 there & back yesterday-felt like 600). My feet were killing me and it was 96 (we lucked out with temps 88-90 the other days).  I would head back to the hotel at a more manageable pace. 

I think I nearly had heat stroke by the time I got there. I was dripping in sweat, had the chills and was feeling sick. I sat down for a minute when I see the van. I call to ask them where they were and they asked me to ask the driver to pick them up at the restaurant they were at. He agreed but that left me gathering the 13 bags out of storage by myself-the hotel had luggage storage not bell services. It all worked out great for them but what was their plan if he said no and then would not wait for them to get back?  That isn't the way I like to travel. 

In the end the girls had a great time and that is what really matters. I can't wait to go back with my family. Lizzy has asked me at least 50 times if we can go back. We got a little taste of a lot but didn't feel like we saw anything really well. 


Glad I took today as a vacation day.  Walked over 33 miles in the 4 days. My right foot doesn't seem to think that was too fun.


----------



## bethbuchall

Hi, all!  

I'm still around.  We've been busy doing nothing all that interesting.  It's wonderful having Laura home.  I know that I'm going to miss her like crazy when she goes back to school, but I have a sense of calm about it that I didn't have last year.  I do hope that time slows down, though, because I am certainly not ready for summer to come to an end.

I think we've decided to spend a couple of days in Mystic, CT at the end of August.  I think we're looking at putting WDW on the calendar for sometime next summer!


----------



## MrsHeg

Bernadette - I've started another alphabet quilt, this ones animals, and a blanket in hopes that my youngest is successful in her next attempt to have a baby.

Glad your girls had a good time, sounds like an awful lot of walking.

Why does everything have to be a hassle?  I started my disability claim early so that I would have everything taken care of before my surgery, well now there are issues, I can't walk, I can't drive but they want me to gather all this paperwork and get it back to them.  I got the mail too late to call today but we will be chatting tomorrow, luckily we will be ok with a delay in disability payments but we definitely need them.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Debbie - I am so sorry you are having to deal with your disability claim.  It took us 8 months... I hope yours is resolved sooner than that.


----------



## Tammi67

Glynis - I'm glad the party was a hit.  It sounds like it would have been fun.  Happy planning for London!

Debbie - I'm sorry you are having such issues.  You shouldn't have to deal with all of that while you are trying to recover. 

Bernadette - I'm glad you enjoyed your trip!  Having travel companions like that would have sent me over the edge!  Try to come back in the spring or fall when the weather isn't so hateful.  These days have been so oppressive.  The heat just wears you out.  

Beth - enjoy your time with Laura!

Nothing new going on hear.  Nicholas leaves on Saturday for his first week-long scout camp.  He's really looking forward to it.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  It's nice to see so many people stopping by on a regular basis.

Debbie glad that your foot is healin, hopefully things move along more quickly than expected.

Glynis the party sounded amazing, now get packing girl.  You have a once in a lifetime trip just around the corner.

Bernadette I'm glad you survived your trip.  It is certainly frustrating when you are travelling with people that are too easy going with planning.  We are definitely experiencing that with my brother's family.  They haven't really made any reservations other than what I have booked for us all.  My brother is worried about the weather which makes no sense as Hawaii gets very little rain this time of year.  I've watched rental car rates sky rocket (ours are booked for every port so we're all set).  Prices for a one day car rental are starting at $150 plus and getting a car for a week will be at least $700 compared to the $260 we're paying for a mini van for the week.  Whenever I ask them what they are planning to do they say they are going to wait until that day and roll the dice   Certainly not how I plan and goes against eveything I believe in vacationing.  Even without reservations I need some sort of outline or directions to sites on each Island, something.

We are pretty much packed and basically going out of our mind having to wait for the time to go by.  Colby has another ear infection so I'm trying to avoid the pool as he won't be able to fly with an ear infection   I started antibiotics on Saturday and he said it is starting to feel a little better today.  If he isn't completely better by Friday I'll have him seen just to be on the safe side.  I have an extra prescription packed for the trip just to be safe.

We went to the Nascar race in Loudon on Sunday.  It was the most boring race we've ever watched.  No wrecks, no spin outs, no nothing.  Oh well, it was something to do and the tickets were free.

I think my old HP finally died.  We got home on Sunday night and it wouldn't work.  I worked on it most of the day yesterday and finally gave up.  Staples had a good deal on a new one since they've started their back to school sales so I bit the bullet and bought a new one.  It seems to work well, much faster than the old one and it has a much larger hard drive.  Lots of room for vacation photos   I am trying to restore the old one to factory settings.  Hunter will need to do papers on a laptop next year and he currently has a netbook which isn't capable.

I guess I've babbled enough.

Have a fabulous day.

Deb


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
Sorry you have to deal with that while you are trying to recover.

Deb,
Can't wait to hear about your trip!

Bernadette,
Sounds like a rough trip.  I agree, traveling with non planners can mess things up especially in that heat.  Hope your feeling back to normal & looking forward to your family vacation.

Tammi,
How fun for Nicholas...Next year all my kids need to go to sleepaway camp!!!

Beth,
Enjoy the rest of your summer with the kids.

Glynis,
Have fun in London!


----------



## Tammi67

mommykds said:


> Tammi,
> How fun for Nicholas...Next year all my kids need to go to sleepaway camp!!!


 All during the same week??  

Deb - would you mind sharing your itinerary and what you plan on doing?  I'm curious to know what sights you plan on hitting.  The plan in my head is to go to Au Lani next year for Christmas break.  Who knows if it will come to fruition though.


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> All during the same week??
> 
> Deb - would you mind sharing your itinerary and what you plan on doing?  I'm curious to know what sights you plan on hitting.  The plan in my head is to go to Au Lani next year for Christmas break.  Who knows if it will come to fruition though.



I can share it now or tourture everyone with a long trip report when we get back .  I will do a trip report, but I'd be happy to share our outlined itinerary now.  There are some things I highly recommend doing early, book your airfare (it's only gone up) and book your rental cars.  Those can rebook if things drop, which we did a couple of times.  Right now rates are astronomical for our time frame which is now only 2 weeks out.  I thought there might be deals, but  minivan for one week which we booked at $262 including taxes is now $2000


----------



## mommykds

Tammi67 said:


> All during the same week??



Yes!!! Mommy & Daddy need a break!


----------



## mommykds

Oh & they can take the dog too!!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
I would love to read your trip report & hear your plans.  Someday we'd love to do this.


----------



## my3princes

Since this is a public forum I will not post dates, but I will post days and what we have planned at this time.

Saturday fly from Boston to Honolulu.  12 1/2 hours   With the time change it looks like 6 1/2 hours.  We will check into Aulani and get groceries.  I will have to go back to the airport to pick up my parents when they arrive as they are flying with my brother's family and they only booked a convertible

We purchased a 5 day Go Oahu card for my family and my parents so many of the Oahu activities are included in the price of that card.

Sunday we plan to drive around much of Oahu.  We have a 9 AM Jungle Tour booked at the Kualoa Ranch.  It is a safari vechicle much like those at AK.  (the Kualoa Ranch have many activities included in the card, but you can only book one per day of use there.  After the 1 hour tour we will drive up to the North Shore and do some snorkeling at Shark's Cove (free as we have our own gear).  From there we will drive to the Waimea Valley and hike to the 45 ft waterfall.  Admission is included with the Go Oahu card.  After that we are planning to visit the Dole Pineapple plantation, take the tour, ride the train and do the maze.  We hope to be finished by 5 PM and back to Aulani for dinner in the room and relaxation for the rest of the night.

Monday back to the Kualoa Ranch to use Secret Beach at 9 AM.  This is 3 hours admission and they have all sorts of equipment and activities.  From there we will head back toward Aulani stopping at Hawaii's Plantation Village.  It is set up as a historic town for tourists.  Both activities are included in the Go Oahu card.  After the village we will go back to Aulani.  We plan to watch the Starlight Hui and it is only offered this night during our stay.

Tuesday we have no plans yet, but my venture out to Pearl Harbor and maybe the Wet and Wild.  It depends on whether we just want to soak in Aulani or not.  

Wednesday is check out day and we wanted to go to Aloha Stadium for the giant flea Market, but it is probably not safe to leave our luggage in the van for any length of time so this may not work out.  We may end up hanging out at Aulani or leaving our luggage at Aulani and retrieving it later   We can't check into Ohana East until 3 PM.

Thursday we are doing a dolphin encounter at 9:30 AM at Sea Life Park.  We will take in the park after the encounter and head back to our hotel for lunch before venturing to Waikiki Beach.  The dolphin enounter and Sea Life Park admission are included in the go Oahu card.  We use the card to rent a surf board, boogie board, beach chair or umbrella on Waikiki.  At some point the boys want surfing lessons, but not sure where we will fit it in or when.

Friday we have a rainforest and waterfall adventure booked (again on the go Oahu card).  That will return in time for lunch at the hotel.  We will probably do the hop on/hop off trolley pass that afternoon and evening to do some shopping around Waikiki.

Saturday we board the ship, but it doesn't sail until 7 PM which makes things tricky with the luggage.  Car breakins apparently run rampant in Hawaii so it's a bad idea to leave anything in the car.  We had planned to go to Pearl Harbor and/or do Aloha Stadium, but we'll see how that all worked out beforehand.  We turn in the rental car at 2 PM.

Sunday is the first day in Maui.  We have a mini van rented and plan to pick up a cd and drive the road to Hana.  The driving tour is supposed to be pretty good with tips and hints for stops along the way.

Monday we are in Maui until 5 PM.  Today is our vow renewal at 10 AM.  We have it booked and hopefully the weather will hold out.  Probably most looking forward to this day.

Tuesday is Hilo.  We've rented a 15 passenger van and plan to go to Volcanoes National park.  If time allows we will check out the Kapoha tide pools and/or Mauna Loa chocolate factory (owned by Hershey).  The ship departs at 6 PM

Wednesday is Kona.  I recently discovered a chocolate farm where they grown the cocoa beans and do all the manufactuing onsite.  We have a tour booked at 9 am.  It is the only farm on any of the Hawaiian Island to grow cocoa.  We then have a jet ski rental booked for 2 PM near the ship.  We depart Kon at 6 PM.

Thursday is the first day on Kauai.  We have tubin the ditch scheduled for all 11 of us.  Kauai was once the leading producer of sugar cane and immigrants dug irrigation ditches by hand.  We will be taken to the top of a an abandoned hillside sugar plantation and given miners hats with lights and placed on inner tubes.  The ditches are several miles long and much of it is through tunnels.  It looks like a lot of fun.  Lunch and swimming provided at the end.  Not sure what we'll do from there, but we have the rental car until 10 PM so I'm sure we will do some sight seeing.

Friday we are in Kauai until 2 PM  My parents and SIL are doing a helicopter tour which will also land at the base of the huge waterfall seen at the beginning of Jurassic Park.  It looks like an amazing adventure, but much too pricey for the 5 of us.  We'll do something within walking distance from the ship.

Saturday we return to Oahu in the morning.  The 5 of us are booked at the Waikiki Banyan so we'll at least drop our luggage off.  The rest were to leave from the ship to the airport, but their flights have been changed so not sure wht we'll do with them for 12 hours.  No concrete plans, lots of room to do what we didn't the first week.

Sunday again no plans, we'll see if we have any days left on the go oahu card or just hang out at the beach, walk around, whatever.

Monday we fly from Oahu to LAX and take a bus to DL.  We leave Oahu at 12:30 PM and get to LA at 8:30 due to the time change.  Hopefully we'll get a good nights sleep.

Tuesday - Saturday we have DL tickets, flying out of LAX late on Saturday night arriving back in Boston early Sunday morning.



I'd love any tips, pointers or things we may have missed in planning.

Deb


----------



## Tammi67

mommykds said:


> Oh & they can take the dog too!!!!!


----------



## Tammi67

It all sounds fabulous, Deb.  What cruise line are you sailing?  So you have a car booked on each island that you port?  No hike to the top of Diamond Head?  Tell me about the Go Oahu card?  Does it come with a set amt of attractions or can you customize it for what you want?  There were a couple of different attraction cards that I researched when planning for NY, and settled on one that I could add only the attractions that I wanted, but the more I added the bigger the discount.  

Did you book any excursions through Aulani?  They look rather pricey.


----------



## my3princes

Tammi67 said:


> It all sounds fabulous, Deb.  What cruise line are you sailing?  So you have a car booked on each island that you port?  No hike to the top of Diamond Head?  Tell me about the Go Oahu card?  Does it come with a set amt of attractions or can you customize it for what you want?  There were a couple of different attraction cards that I researched when planning for NY, and settled on one that I could add only the attractions that I wanted, but the more I added the bigger the discount.
> 
> Did you book any excursions through Aulani?  They look rather pricey.



Norwegian Pride of America is the only cruise that sails exclusively in the Hawaiian Islands.  Other cruiselines will do lengthier cruises off the west coast to the hawaiian islands, but they must also include a non US destination.  We booked as soon as booking opened and prices have not dropped a single time since as we've been checking and the prices have increased considerably at this point.  You can find the Go Oahu card at smartdestinations.com.  It will explain all about it and have pricing.  We bought when they were 15% off (I think) which is the cheapest I've seen it.  With tax is was around $208 per adult for a 5day card.  You can do as many of the activities as you can fit into those 5 days.  We have not booked anything through Aulani or NCL, everything is much cheaper if you search around a bit.


----------



## mommykds

Deb,

Wow, that all sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb - your plans sound fun, but I do have to tell you that we did the Dole Plantation tour, we didn't do the maze but everything else, with the exception of the dole whip, and the pineapple sample was a complete waste of time.

Richie actually helped build the Pride of America, it was started here, but the original company went bankrupt.  After a few changes of hands, and actually sinking it ended up as the Pride of America, I was going to volunteer to go on sea trials for that one.

I'm looking forward to your trip report!


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Deb - your plans sound fun, but I do have to tell you that we did the Dole Plantation tour, we didn't do the maze but everything else, with the exception of the dole whip, and the pineapple sample was a complete waste of time.
> 
> Richie actually helped build the Pride of America, it was started here, but the original company went bankrupt.  After a few changes of hands, and actually sinking it ended up as the Pride of America, I was going to volunteer to go on sea trials for that one.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your trip report!


I've heard that about the Dole tour.  It is on the way back to the resort and my mother wants to do it so we'll suck it up.

I did read that about the pride of america, that is very cool that Richie worked on it.


----------



## MrsHeg

my3princes said:


> I've heard that about the Dole tour.  It is on the way back to the resort and my mother wants to do it so we'll suck it up.
> 
> I did read that about the pride of america, that is very cool that Richie worked on it.



Just get the dole whip, it's wonderful!


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Just get the dole whip, it's wonderful!



We'll get a Dole whip, thank you and toast AnnMarie lol


----------



## mommykds

my3princes said:


> We'll get a Dole whip, thank you and toast AnnMarie lol



:teeth


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning. 

Guess what I learned about today!   There is a DisBoards app for your phone!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning

I finally had a job interview this morning.  I think it went well.  Of course vacation could nix this one though the interview process will be spread out over a few weeks as the Principals are taking their own vacations.

On other fronts the packing seems to be going well and we can't wait to get going


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Guess what I learned about today!   There is a DisBoards app for your phone!



Yes, there is!  I have been using it occasionally!  Works pretty well.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## yellowfish78

Debbie - check with luggage services at your hotel to see if they can hold your bags.  Boarding should start around 1pm for your cruise though, so you can check in and give them your luggage and keep exploring the island prior the 7pm all aboard.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I loved reading all your plans!  It sounds like it will be a wonderful trip.

  Hello, DDA!

We are dog sitting for my friend, and I love, love, love this dog!  If I could know I was getting one just like it, I'd sign on in a minute.  He gets a little bored when left alone and makes a bit of a mess, but it's easily picked up and nothing is destroyed.  He is so sweet.  The only problem is my old cat doesn't like him and will not come out of the basement.  I don't know if he would eventually (because he is fine when my parents' dog is here), but I couldn't get a puppy now knowing that he'd be unhappy and relegated to the basement.  And, of course, I'm worried about getting a crazy dog.


----------



## my3princes

yellowfish78 said:


> Debbie - check with luggage services at your hotel to see if they can hold your bags.  Boarding should start around 1pm for your cruise though, so you can check in and give them your luggage and keep exploring the island prior the 7pm all aboard.



I think we can actually checkin for the cruise at noon.  I have heard that you do not want to do Pearl Harbor on Saturdays and to always get there at opening.  I guess we could do Aloha Satadium then, but not sure I'll be able to drag anyone back off the ship.  Maybe we can get late check out at the hotel and do something earlier in the day   I guess only time will tell, but thanks for the tips.

Deb


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

I am enjoying reading about all your plans, Deb.  You have worked hard to make this the perfect vacation and I know it will turn out to be just that! 

Beth - Getting a puppy is like buying a house unseen.  You are right to be hesitant.  Don't do it!!   Offer to puppy sit a lot instead.


----------



## PNO4TE

As you all know, our younger DD lives in the same town we do.  We all know that she needs to spread her wings.  The time has come!

She and her room mate found their apartment in Alexandria (one hour north of us) and started applying for jobs in the area.  As of Wednesday they are both gainfully employed in their chosen areas and they pick up the keys for their new apartment today.    They have 10 days to vacate the apartment here in F'burg so we are going to take a few car loads of things up over the next couple of weekends and that will leave them with just one smallish truckload of big things to move on the 31st. 

And, they have Tammi very close to them to act as a surrogate parent if the need arises.  Her work location is close to their apartment!  How lucky is that.  For me, anyway. 

I have tapped a couple of my HS students who are brawny and not working this summer to help with the load in from this end.  I think they ought to be able to handle finding someone to help on the north end of the move too.  At least I hope they can because I will be teaching that day and cannot help!  

So, today I get to see the apartment.  Tomorrow I get to see the apartment.  And tomorrow night we are going to see "Batman."  Big weekend here!


----------



## Tammi67

Elin - text me when you get there and I'll swing by for a quick hello!  Also, if you need an extra car to haul boxes in, I make the trek quite often.


----------



## yellowfish78

my3princes said:


> I think we can actually checkin for the cruise at noon.  I have heard that you do not want to do Pearl Harbor on Saturdays and to always get there at opening.  I guess we could do Aloha Satadium then, but not sure I'll be able to drag anyone back off the ship.  Maybe we can get late check out at the hotel and do something earlier in the day   I guess only time will tell, but thanks for the tips.
> 
> Deb


Check with a company called Viator for a (semi) escorted tour.  AAA uses this company.  There is this tour here:  http://www.viator.com/tours/Oahu/US...arl-Harbor-and-Punchbowl-Day-Tour/d672-236063 that's 7 hours long, hits Missouri, Arizona Memorial and a Punchbowl drive through.  
Just an example that might help you - there are TONS other to pick from.  This one is a FOTL type trip for Pearl Harbor and starts at 6:30am - so you'd be done by 1pm in time for the cruise.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> As you all know, our younger DD lives in the same town we do.  We all know that she needs to spread her wings.  The time has come!
> 
> She and her room mate found their apartment in Alexandria (one hour north of us) and started applying for jobs in the area.  As of Wednesday they are both gainfully employed in their chosen areas and they pick up the keys for their new apartment today.    They have 10 days to vacate the apartment here in F'burg so we are going to take a few car loads of things up over the next couple of weekends and that will leave them with just one smallish truckload of big things to move on the 31st.
> 
> And, they have Tammi very close to them to act as a surrogate parent if the need arises.  Her work location is close to their apartment!  How lucky is that.  For me, anyway.
> 
> I have tapped a couple of my HS students who are brawny and not working this summer to help with the load in from this end.  I think they ought to be able to handle finding someone to help on the north end of the move too.  At least I hope they can because I will be teaching that day and cannot help!
> 
> So, today I get to see the apartment.  Tomorrow I get to see the apartment.  And tomorrow night we are going to see "Batman."  Big weekend here!



At least it's only an hour away.  You can visit often 

Be sure to where your flack jacket to Batman   That masacre in Colorado is horrific.


----------



## bethbuchall

Elin, how very exciting for your daughter!  Congratulations to both of them on the jobs and the apartment!  I am both looking forward to and dreading that day.  We'll probably be looking at it with Matthew in the next year.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## MrsHeg

Elin - Congratulations to your daughter, and an hour is doable for a Saturday visit so you'll still get to see her often.

So - the boredom is setting in, I have finished crocheting the blanket and have all the squares painted for the quilt.  I started having some new pains last weekend so I unwrapped my foot to see what things looked like, I had developed blisters around part of the incision, not knowing what was going on I wrapped it back up and called the doctor's offfice first thing Monday morning.  He wasn't in the office that day, but he was coming in for training on the new computer system they are going to.  He had me meet him there, he said things were ok and I actually had what are known as fracture blisters.  He did drain them and remove the top layer of skin, and put off removing the stitches for another week. 

   So I still haven't been allowed to put any weight on my foot yet, so no walking or standing yet, hopefully the stitches will come out Wednesday and we'll proceed from there.

  If I can somehow get the material I'll go ahead and put the quilt top together, that will keep me busy for a little while.

Enough whining for now . . . .


----------



## my3princes

Debbie I hope you can find things to occupy your time.  Boredom is the worst thing for the psychy.

We are all going crazy counting down to our vacation.  This has bee 2 years in the works and we're at 5 days now.  I have lots to do to get the house completely cleaned, but it's still kind of early to start.  With 3 boys in the house I'd just have to start over in a couple of days anyway


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hi everyone!
I am horrible at remembering to come chat here too--but Im always checking facebook. I need to start coming and chatting here again, miss chatting with everyone!
Summer is going very well-Did a couple trips (South Carolina to see my brother and a Bermuda cruise) . The rest of the summer I have little things planned, but I am hoping on some relaxing days! This summer is FLYING by! I cannot believe that it is the end of July...started to get some things together for the beginning of the school year so thats making me nervous already!
I just read and caught up on everything with you guys....whew!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

We got two loads of boxes unloaded into the apartment yesterday and the girls are headed up with another load this afternoon.  I like the area the complex is in and their apartment reminds me of the first one Bob and had when we got married 39 years ago!

Debbie - I have been trying to think of things for you to do while you are "laid up" but you are too far away to help me at all...


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Mother Nature has hit us with another heat wave.  Stay cool, everyone!!


----------



## my3princes

It's been hot here all summer.  Lawns are totally burnt.  Normally I would be upset about the lawn, but this year it just means that it won't get overgrown while we are gone   We are mostly packed and part of the house is clean.  I need to finish getting all the food out of the fridge and upright freezer downstairs.  They both needed a good defrosting so we've been eating everything out of them.  I need to unplug them tomorrow as I want to clean them out well on Thursday.  The refrigerator/freezer has the freezer on top and it has been leaking into the fridge for weeks.  I'm hoping that there is a line frozen somewhere that the defrosting will take care of.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Sounds like you're making great progress Deb,


----------



## my3princes

Just came back from picking up snacks for the plane and picking up cheap school supplies at Staples.  They started the cheap deals 3 weeks ago, but only a few things each week.  I've picked up most of what the kids need and I'll have them look for things in Hawaii that can be souveniers and have a purpose.  plastic folders and pencils are things we've found on past vacations.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Deb, I am so excited for your trip!! Cannot wait to hear about it and see pictures!

My brother flew in late last night for a last minute trip.. My grandmother had another stroke yesterday, the 3rd one in 3 weeks. He is here til at least Saturday, maybe longer depending on how she is doing. We are waiting for test results now to see why the strokes keep happening.


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Deb, I am so excited for your trip!! Cannot wait to hear about it and see pictures!
> 
> My brother flew in late last night for a last minute trip.. My grandmother had another stroke yesterday, the 3rd one in 3 weeks. He is here til at least Saturday, maybe longer depending on how she is doing. We are waiting for test results now to see why the strokes keep happening.



I hope they can figure out what's going on with your grandmother   It's nice that your brother was able to come.  I'm sure the whole family is glad to have him around.


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb - something Richie and I still laugh about is the fact that there are so many ABC stores in Hawaii, I'm sure you'll find some things in there for the boys.

Jen - sending good thoughts for your grandmother


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Deb, how excited are you guys?

Grandma is home from the hospital and staying with my parents. The drs cant figure out why she keeps having the strokes so were all taking turns being at the house and staying with her. My brother flies home tomrorow night, was so good to see him, even under these circumstances. 

Hope all is well friends!


----------



## my3princes

We are so excited.  Nick (almost 17) was telling my Mom how many hour we had left before we leave   Colby's countdown chain is down to one link and he can barely contain himself.  The packing is pretty much done, but I want to make sure the whole house is totally clean and dusted before we leave.  I don't want to come home to any flies


----------



## Tammi67

I'm so excited for you all, Deb. Have a fantastic time!

Jen - I hope your grandma is okay and that they can figure out what is going on with her.


----------



## MrsHeg

Have a great trip Deb!

Well this visit to the doctor wasn't that great, the fracture blisters spread all around the back of my foot, and part of the incision looks like it may be trying to reopen so I still have stitches and still no weight on the foot.  

I have to return in one week, if things haven't improved or if they look like they are getting worse I may end up at wound care.


----------



## Tammi67

I'm hoping for a quick improvement, Debbie.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

  Deb - almost time!!!!

Jen - I am glad your grandmother is home but wish the doctors had better answers for you all. 

Debbie -    I hope this resolves itself this week.  I am so sorry.


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks for the well wishes,

Elin - I am still taking that trip in October, and I still would very much love to see you, I am probably going to be rolling instead of walking but that's not going to stop me!

On a good note, I finally got my disability started, just a portion of what I make but hey, anything is better than nothing.

A friend of mine from work came by and took me out to lunch, she had to deal with helping me with my scooter (it's a knee walker, but so much better than crutches), but it was really nice to get out and spend some time with her, I'm sure we'll go out for our anniversary tonight so this will be the busiest day I've had in almost a month.


----------



## my3princes

Couldn't sleep tonight, too excited I guess.  Have to. E up at 3:30 anyway to catch the shuttle to the airport at 5.  Hopefully I'll sleep some on the plane today


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Thanks for the well wishes,
> 
> Elin - I am still taking that trip in October, and I still would very much love to see you, I am probably going to be rolling instead of walking but that's not going to stop me!
> 
> On a good note, I finally got my disability started, just a portion of what I make but hey, anything is better than nothing.
> 
> A friend of mine from work came by and took me out to lunch, she had to deal with helping me with my scooter (it's a knee walker, but so much better than crutches), but it was really nice to get out and spend some time with her, I'm sure we'll go out for our anniversary tonight so this will be the busiest day I've had in almost a month.



I would love to see you in October too!!  Remember, Bob is *always* rolling these days, so you won't slow us down!!  

I am glad you got out and about.  I know it helps the mindset of someone who is trying to heal.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Couldn't sleep tonight, too excited I guess.  Have to. E up at 3:30 anyway to catch the shuttle to the airport at 5.  Hopefully I'll sleep some on the plane today



And, they're off!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

More packing and moving today.  I am glad it is not *quite* as hot as it was!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Good Morning (also afternoon), DDA!  

There isn't a lot of excitement here, but if someone could slow summer down for me, that would be great.


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Those of us who took the Baltimore DDA trip a few years ago found this very cool place to have a bite to eat and something cold to drink in the middle of that hot day.  Imagine my surprise when Kristin and Ashley started telling me about this wonderful tapas place in Old Town Alexandria that they had found and it started to ring a bell.  Well, after taking two more loads up to the apartment yesterday we went to _La Tasca_ and it IS the same place!  Seems it is a world-wide chain, but you would never know it by the quality of the food.  And the number of fresh sangrias daily boggles the mind (there were 18 yesterday).  A few pictures to refresh your memories:


























We happened upon their Happy Hour (4-7 daily) and that includes a huge selection of their tapas for $3.50 each and pitchers of sangria for $15.  The three of us ate quite well for just about $60 and that included the tip!


----------



## ReAnSt

PNO4TE said:


> I would love to see you in October too!!  Remember, Bob is *always* rolling these days, so you won't slow us down!!
> 
> I am glad you got out and about.  I know it helps the mindset of someone who is trying to heal.



I think I will be there the same time as I am there the end of September into October 2nd.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Hi Becky , Long time no see, I'm not sure of Elin's arrival date but ours in the 13th.

I have another appointment today, we'll see what happens . . . .


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning

Hawaii is beautiful.  Lots of site seeing.  We have enjoyed Aulani, but have to check out today to move to the Waikiki area.  We will miss it here.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## PNO4TE

ReAnSt said:


> I think I will be there the same time as I am there the end of September into October 2nd.



We will just miss each other, Becky ... we don't arrive until October 7th.


----------



## MrsHeg

Well we made it back from the doctors, good news it there is definitely improvement over the last two weeks.  Bad news is only a few of the stitches came out, the rest will have to wait for more healing to happen, which also means no weight on the foot yet.


----------



## my3princes

Hi All.  We're having a fabulous trip.  A few hiccups, but overall amazing.  Colby says that this is what he calls paradise   We've done a lot of site seeing and spent enough time at Aulani to enjoy most of the ammenities.   Very nice resort though there are still some bumps they need to work out.  We would definitely stay there again.  We are now at a Hotel on Waikiki and I feel like we're slumming.  The kids say we've become hotel snobs and they're right.  Weather is perfect.


----------



## Glynis

Hey everyone!  Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth!  Alan left for London, and I spent a week at my dad's.  Since I got home, I've been scrambling to get myself ready to go on Sunday.  I think I'm done.  My suitcase is packed, and I don't think I need anything else.  I'll check in online on Saturday and then it will really be real.

I've got everything ready for my niece, who is staying with the kids.  The freezer is stocked, lists and notes are done, I've got emergency money for them.  I've left copies of our will, just in case, and my sister has the medical release forms.  I don't think I've forgotten anything.  I'm just hoping I can relax now, and enjoy the trip.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Glynis-have an amazing trip!
Deb-sounds like things are going well so far!
Elin-I remember the sangria place!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Glad your trip is going well Deb, can't wait to see pictures.  Have a great cruise!


----------



## tmfranlk

Debbie - Glad you're healing even if you aren't weight-bearing yet. Keep being the good patient!

Deb - So happy to hear your trip is going well. We'll be at DL on Mon and Fri that week plus are having brunch at Goofy's Kitchen on Tuesday. Not sure which park will be which yet.

Becky - Good to see you!! Are you still going to CA? When?

Glynis - You are going to have a GREAT time! Love all of Alan's FB posts. The kids will do great too so just relax and enjoy an amazing experience!

Elin - Happy moving. Hope it's all going smoothly.

Anne Marie and Kristine - Welcome back (or almost back) from your trips! Sounds like they've been great.

Jen - I hope they can figure out what's going on with your grandma, but I'm glad she's doing a bit better.


We're good here. I've been on a clean up tear (one at least two months overdue, but really much longer than that). The playroom and dining room have been completely emptied and cleaned. Of course, some of that was just flat boxed up and taken to the basement. Monday starts my basement rampage. 2-4 boxes a day until it is all sorted, packed or sold, and stored neatly or (even better) out of here. 

School starts the 14th so my work will go back to normal too which will help the budget a lot. Phil's hours have been up the last couple of weeks at work so I'm REALLY hoping that will continue as well. If so, we should be able to get out of here after helping my mom through her knee replacements.


----------



## tmfranlk

Oh yes, and our trip! We are set and Terra is SOOO excited! We're headed out to CA on the 11th and spending the first night with one of my college roommates. That will be really nice because we haven't spend more than a couple of hours together at a time since I graduated. Sunday we'll drive up to Anaheim and depending on what the plans are with Phil's family will maybe hit the beach, Hollywood or Downtown Disney. Mon will be a Disney park, Tues brunch at Goofy's Kitchen and driving to my best friend's in Yucca Valley. I think on Wed we're going to take the kids up to Big Bear and go to the zoo and hang out. Thurs we'll drive back from her house and maybe hit DTD depending on timing. Friday is the other Disney park and Saturday we're home. Whew! It should all be really nice. I got good hotel rates on priceline for each Disney portion and happened to double check rental cars on a day the price was down almost $75. All in all it's coming together really well and Phil's mom has been more than generous in helping us get there to see them. It's really making Terra's summer.


----------



## my3princes

Tia. We get in late Monday night, but can meet up any other day.  Let me know where you'll be.


----------



## tmfranlk

my3princes said:


> Tia. We get in late Monday night, but can meet up any other day.  Let me know where you'll be.



Great! As soon as I figure out the family schedule part of it, I'll message you the specifics.


----------



## Glynis

Well, this is it!  I checked in online, and I've got my boarding passes!  I guess it's really happening!

I'll see y'all in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MrsHeg

Have a wonderful trip Glynis!


----------



## ReAnSt

Glynis have a great trip.

Bummer I will miss both of you Elin and Debbie I hope you have great trips.
Debbie I hope your foot continues to heal and you have a speedy recovery.

It also looks like I will be missing Deb in CA as she is arriving the night I am leaving.

I am hoping to feel much better before I head to CA as I have been fighting bronchitis and a sinus infection.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Glynis-have a great trip!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

I'm so tired of sandwiches and take out I'm going to try and fix dinner on one foot, so I've got Glynis's pot roast in the crock pot, we still love that recipe.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I am sorry we will miss you too, Becky.  I hope you feel better soon too!

I am in the mood to plan a WDW trip, but there is no further info out there on the F&W Festival and that is the only one on our vacation agenda for this year.  _...sigh..._


----------



## Blueeyes101817

just stopping by to say hello


----------



## my3princes

Hi all from Hawaii.  We're on the cruise portion and Maui is amazing.  The most beautiful views that I've ever seen.  We had our vow renewal this morning and it was perfect.  Even a Green sea turtle swimming right of the beach.  Gotta run.

Deb


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Tia - Have a great trip!

Deb - Can't wait to hear all about your trip, and see pictures!


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - Glad you're having a great time! The one picture someone posted on FB was beautiful!

Debbie - Hope you're feeling better today.

Jen - Hope back to school is coming together well for you.

Elin - Hope the girls are settling in well after their move.


Our trip is coming together well. We do get to spend the first night with my old roommate which will be wonderful. Family Sunday with lots of free time before. Probably get to see Becky on Monday. Time with good friends mid-week. Family again (first time ever for more than one visit during a trip!) on Thursday. Probably see Deb, etc on Friday. Home Sat. Whew! I may be glad for the Sunday off before starting full-time with kiddos that Monday after.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Deb, i cannot wait to see pictures! Have fun!

Well, i am all organized in my house with all my work stuff....1 week ill be headed back to set up. Luckily, the lady that helps me during the year is coming in to help me that day as well, im so lucky to have her! ALl is well here  good morning!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - sounds like the perfect vacation 

Tia - have fun!!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Well today was another doctor visit, he did remove the rest of the stitches, only because they had been in so long that the weren't doing any good anymore.  He started me on an antibiotic due to infection and if it doesn't show improvement by next week I have to go to wound care.  He does want me to start wallking on it with the boot on, so we'll see how this week goes.


----------



## mommykds

Debbie,
Hope you heal with the antibiotics quickly.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning.  Sophie & I are watching synchronized swimming..she is really digging it...and I thought I was cool because I can do a handstand in the pool!


----------



## bethbuchall

mommykds said:


> Good morning.  Sophie & I are watching synchronized swimming..she is really digging it...and I thought I was cool because I can do a handstand in the pool!



Laura and I watched it, too.  She did synchro for years.


----------



## MrsHeg

I took my first steps in a month today, slow and painful but it feels good to be able to stand on two feet.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

We had a busy morning here.  Bob had a doctor's appiontment at 9:30 (great appointment; he doesn't have to go back for 6 months!) and I called to book a couple of "deminars" for the F&W Festival in October.  Took two calls since the first CM didn't have a clue.


----------



## mommykds

MrsHeg said:


> I took my first steps in a month today, slow and painful but it feels good to be able to stand on two feet.


----------



## Tammi67

Hi everyone! 

Deb - I'm glad to hear that your vacation is perfect!  Looking forward to pictures.

Debbie - Sending lots of  that the infection clears up quickly and that you are becoming more mobile each day.

Tia - I hope you have a fantastic time!

Elin - Yay for a great doctor's visit!  Is Bob making the trip to the F&WF with you?

Not much new here.  We are very much looking forward to a relaxing week at the beach.  They are calling for a more active hurricane season this year.  I just hope it waits until after August 26!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*  

Tammy - I hope your beach vacation has the best weather ever... one week!   We are missing the OBX so much that I think we are going to book a house for Christmas this year.  We are beach people, but don't spend all our time ON the beach so we like winter just as much!

Bob is going to the F&W Festval again this year.  We are there from 10/7-14 and Kristin is coming for 10/11-15.  She and Ashley had those dates in hand when they went for their interviews.   The newest thing we are doing is staying at the Dolphin and doing tier Food & Wine Classic on the 12th & 13th!


----------



## MrsHeg

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, things seem to be at a stall with the foot.  I would actually feel better about things if I do go to wound care, but we'll see what happens.

Elin- I'm so glad to hear that Bob is doing so well, he's definitely an inspiration.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone, things seem to be at a stall with the foot.  I would actually feel better about things if I do go to wound care, but we'll see what happens.
> 
> Elin- I'm so glad to hear that Bob is doing so well, he's definitely an inspiration.



Thanks, Debbie.  He is also in a "stall" right now.  But we will take it!!  I hope things continue to heal for you.  We want you back up and running!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Last session of summer classes  begins today.


----------



## my3princes

We just checked into The Grand Californian, 6th floor California Adventure view...AMAZING.  It is spacious and looks like new.  What a fabulous way to end our vacation.  Can't wait to see Tia.

My SIL has posted a few pictures on facebook, I haven't had time, but I have taken a ton of photos.  Other than a few hiccups everything has been perfect (except for a cockroach infested rental van )  Planning really does pay off.


Debbie I hope your foot is healing and getting stronger.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> We just checked into The Grand Californian, 6th floor California Adventure view...AMAZING.  It is spacious and looks like new.  What a fabulous way to end our vacation.  Can't wait to see Tia.
> 
> My SIL has posted a few pictures on facebook, I haven't had time, but I have taken a ton of photos.  Other than a few hiccups everything has been perfect (except for a cockroach infested rental van )  Planning really does pay off.
> 
> 
> Debbie I hope your foot is healing and getting stronger.



We loved the Grand Californian.  Had the same view!  I am glad this has been your dream trip. 

Tell Tia we said "HI!"


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## bethbuchall

Debbie, I hope that your foot starts getting better soon!

Deb, what a wonderful vacation!  I enjoyed your sister-in-law's photos on Facebook.  I want to see even more.

Elin, I'm glad that Bob is done with the doctor for a while.  Have fun planning for the Food and Wine Fest!

Can someone please slow this summer down?!  I am so not ready for it to come to an end.

We are having our entire front walkway and steps redone.  I'm worried that I am not going to be happy with the finished product.  They used to be stone and brick, but we couldn't afford to re-do it that way, so it will now be poured concrete.  They had to be done, since they were falling apart, but concrete isn't nearly as attractive.  Oh well, at least they will be functional.  I can't wait until they are done and the noise and mess are gone.

Matthew comes home from his internship tomorrow!  We've seen him only once this summer, so it will be great to have him for almost a week and a half before he has to go back to school.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Deb-I have seen some of the pictures on facebook-they look amazing! Cant wait to see more when you get home!! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb - I saw your SIL pictures, they were beautiful!

Beth - good luck with the construction, you have really put some work into your home the past couple of years.  It's time for us to do some ourselves, our master bedroom has a definite 80's look


----------



## MrsHeg

Well it's off to woud care for me, he said they would probably debride the wound and go from there.  

I have to call in the morning and try to get in, we'll see what happens.


----------



## bethbuchall

Debbie, I hope that wound care gets you back in action quickly!  I'm sorry that you are still having so much trouble with your foot.  The one positive is that you have been putting out a ton of terrific designs lately.

We have been doing a lot of needed (put off for far too long) work into the house the last couple of years.  There is so much more to do, too.

Matthew should be home soon!  It's been so long since we've seen him, and then they leave again in a little more than a week.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> Well it's off to woud care for me, he said they would probably debride the wound and go from there.
> 
> I have to call in the morning and try to get in, we'll see what happens.


I hope they can get you healing quickly! so sorry for all you've been through. 




I am debating if I should try to get into my foot dr before I leave next Wednesday. My right foot is still swollen from the DC trip. It hurts to drive-holding the foot at a slight angle. I am still convinced there is something else wrong with this foot but the last time I saw him he didnt think so. That was over a year ago. I guess I really don't think he could do anything for me before I leave so why bother when I really don't have the time to go.  I'm freaking out a bit about the half marathon. I guess I have to at least try it since I'm all paid and I would love the medal. Hope getting swept isn't too embarrassing. And I really hope the fear of doing it doesn't damper the rest of the trip. 

We saw Lizzy's dr June 4th. We still don't have her written report.  we called her July 30th and she called Monday to say she was faxing it to the pediatrician but now we won't be able to do anything til after school starts. This is so frustrating. We started this last October.


----------



## MrsHeg

Bernadette - I'm sorry to hear your foot is still giving you trouble, seems like it should be better after all this time  

I had my first visit to wound care today, he did a debridement, (removed most of the dead tissue) and is starting me on the hyperbaric chamber treatments starting Monday, he said that once he removed the dead tissue on the worst part he could see bone.  That's going to be two hours a day five days a week.  No more walking until further notice, and it is going to take four to six weeks for this to heal, so needless to say I am pretty bummed and in quite a bit of pain after all that.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> I had my first visit to wound care today, he did a debridement, (removed most of the dead tissue) and is starting me on the hyperbaric chamber treatments starting Monday, he said that once he removed the dead tissue on the worst part he could see bone.  That's going to be two hours a day five days a week.  No more walking until further notice, and it is going to take four to six weeks for this to heal, so needless to say I am pretty bummed and in quite a bit of pain after all that.


I'm so sorry to hear you've got another 4 to 6 weeks of this.  Hope the pain is manageable.




MrsHeg said:


> Bernadette - I'm sorry to hear your foot is still giving you trouble, seems like it should be better after all this time


I woke up this morning and my other foot, both hands, ankles and other joints all hurt so I'm thinking it is some sort of virus.  My right foot isn't 100% and maybe I will seek further treatment when I get home but I do have to admit that it is better than pre-surgery.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good evening, DDA!* 

I leave at 3:30 in the morning for a one-day seminar in Atlanta.    But, I will be back home by midnight or so!   _ (not really)_  This is a required event for work and we taught until 7:30 tonight so there was no other flight we could take but the 6:00 one on Friday.  I will check in with you all when I get back Saturday morning.

Meanwhile... Debbie and Bernadette


----------



## my3princes

Chris and I got to catch up with Tia, Terra and Deva for a little while tonight.  We were at DL today and they were at CA, but we slipped into CA around 8 to pick up some fast food for dinner and caught Monster's Inc and Turtle Talk with them while the boys chilled in the room.  They are watching World of Color as I right this as I can hear it and see it from here.  Tomorrow night we head home.  These 3 weeks have flown by, but we have amazing memories that will last a lifetime for us all.  I can't tell you how many times our boys have thanked us for this trip.  

Monday I have a job interview and I have 2 offers on the table from the VA that I need to respond to as well.  Not sure if I have it in me to try the VA again as I was truly miserable there at my last job.  Hopefully the interview will work out for the supervisor position at a different hospital, if not they are holding a receptionist position which I can take.  It is nice to have options, but nothing that I'm over the moon enthused about.  I was hoping for the Admin Asst at the High School, but that one has been filled by someone else so now I need to settle.

Talk to you all soon.  Hopefully the foot issues will start to resolve for Debbie and Bernadette


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Can't wait to see your photos, Deb.


----------



## my3princes

We made it home safely.  We are exhausted and have tons of luggage to unpack, but it feels nice to walk into a clean house.  The joys of using your own potty   Amazing trip, we feel very fortunate that we accomplished everything we set out to, it never rained and the weather was perfect the whole trip other than the very hot temperatures in California.  Hopefully I'll get a trip report started within a couple of days and get some pictures posted soon.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  Alan and I got back from England on Thursday night, and had to jump right into back to school stuff.  It's hard to believe, but our summer is officially over!

London was incredible!  The trip of a lifetime for me!  I'm posting pictures as fast as I can over on facebook.  I'm also planning on typing up my journal entries, if anyone is interested in a trip report.

Today is Jacob's first day of 7th grade.  Well, it's really only a partial day, but he's excited/nervous about it!  I'm just hoping it all goes well, and he begins to feel more comfortable about the new school, new locker, etc.

While he's at school, the girls, Timmy and I will be finishing up all the last minute stuff that has to get done before the official first day tomorrow.  I need to finish paying fees (yikes!  What happened to that free public education we are supposed to be getting?!?), a little more school supply shopping, and some grocery shopping!  I have to admit, I'm really kind of looking forward to school starting, as Timmy and I need some Mommy and Me time!

Well, I'm off to get breakfast for my little man!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Welcome back Glynis and Deb! Cant wait to hear about your trips and see pictures!!!

Good morning all


----------



## MrsHeg

Welcome home Glynis and Deb!

I spent my first day in therapy today, it wasn't as bad as I thought it could be.  Five days a week is going to be a pain, but it's not like I have anything else going on right now.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

How nice to have our world travelers back with us.  

I am glad that you had trips of a life time, Deb and Glynis.  I can't wait to read about them and look at all your pictures!


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!  I just shoved my new High School kid out the door.  She's extremely nervous.  Mostly about not being able to find her classes.  We went to the school last night and found them, and marked them on a map, so I hope she'll be able to find things.  She has a pretty good attitude, though, so I think she'll be ok.  She also found out that a couple of her really good friends are in her really difficult classes, so that will make studying a bit more fun.

Jacob is heading out the door in about 20 minutes.  He had a good day yesterday.  He mastered opening his locker (really tricky!), finding his classes, and all the other stuff he had to figure out!  His favorite thing?  The library has 5 chess stations set up for kids to use before and after school and during lunch.  Guess what he's most excited for?  Yup!  Maybe he'll be a chess prodigy and make a lot of money.

The twins are getting ready for school, and are thrilled!  They met their teacher last night, and all is well there!  She's the teacher we wanted, and we couldn't be happier.

The only sour note is with Timmy.  He got quite sick last night about midnight.  He's been throwing up since 3:00, and finally collapsed in my bed.  Hopefully he'll sleep for a while and get himself feeling better.  We were going to go to a movie today, but that will get put off for a while.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hello all! We are home and already back int he swing, for better or worse. All the kids here started school last week so I've got my kiddo schedule back to normal, plus the start of all the new Scouting year stuff revving up.

We had a WONDERFUL trip! It was so nice to just hang out and relax with my girls.

Saturday the girls did great on the plane ride out. Deva even got her own seat on both legs. We spent a nice evening/morning with my college roommate and enjoyed getting a chance to hang out and catch up.

Sunday we drove from Temecula to Hollywood just in time for Deva to nap the whole way (best decision of the week!  ). Terra loved Hollywood - you know, all two blocks of it we did.  We parked right near Grauman's Chinese Theater and didn't waver far from that block. We explored the cement hand/footprints at the theater and Terra found those she knew. Then we walked up to blocks looking at the stars before crossing to a gift shop. Then we walked back down that side of the street to El Capitan and the Disney Soda Fountain. We enjoyed wonderful sundaes seated at the counter of the Soda Fountain which both girls seemed to think was extra fun. After that, we headed back to check into our first hotel and get ready for dinner at Phil's parents' house. Other than my brief mind-loss of leaving my purse at the grocery store near their house (all was good, it was turned in before I could turn around and get back) it was a nice evening. Deva did REALLY well with everyone - even letting Phil's brother hold her a few times and hugging his mom. 

Monday we were up early and off to Disneyland. We had a great crowd-free morning and got a lot done before 11:30 when we went out to DTD for lunch with old playgroup friends. When we went back in, we met up with Becky and rode Jungle Cruise and Pirates together before she headed back to DCA for a last look-around before she flew home. We ended the night happily (again despite my clumsiness only this time tripping up some steps with my hands full of Deva, a chili dog and our drinks - wonderful CM's helped and set it all right though) with fireworks and Fantasmic. We missed out on Snow White, Pinnochio, Nemo and Astro-orbitor, but otherwise did everything we wanted to do without ever feeling like we were going too crazy. Deva really settled into the day and the whole theme park thing after her afternoon nap and enjoyed the second half of the day immensely. (Before that she was fine, just uncertain about it all.) The summer fireworks display was really good. In addition to Tink flying, they had a Dumbo segment which of course made me cry since Terra always used to snuggle up in my lap whenever Baby Mine would come on. We watched Dumbo almost daily for a long time when she was 2-3. 

Tuesday we hit the beach at Balboa and Terra was in heaven. She tried to build a sandcastle for a while, but finally gave up because the good building sand and the good building location were too far apart. She was thrilled though because a sea lion swam right by us, something she's really wanted to see. Deva took a little while to get used to the noise of the crashing waves and the unstable sand, but once she did, she loved it! After the beach it was off to Goofy's Kitchen for brunch. We had the last seating time and I think we were one of 6 families in the whole restaurant. It was still a lot of fun. We saw Goofy, Max, Mulan, Rafiki, Alice, and Foulfellow. Deva is doing a lot better with the characters - will talk to them, wave, blow kisses, even hand her autograph book - but only if I'm holding her or am between them and her. Ah well, it was an improvement. After lunch we drove up to Yucca Valley, north of Palm Springs, to our friends' house.

Wednesday we just hung out with our friends for the morning. She got in Deva's good graces quickly by making homemade doughnuts for breakfast. We also went to the Big Bear Alpine Zoo, which is primarily a rescue and rehab place for injured and displaced animals. They have 3 grizzlies that were relocated there after continually breaking into the same stores near Yellowstone. They also have a black bear they took to save from being euthanized after eating $8,000 worth of a growers honey. After the zoo we roamed the shopping area of Big Bear visiting a few of the quirky stores and, or course, the candy store.

Thursday we headed back down the mountain, stopping to have lunch with Phil's best friend. We checked into our second hotel and got ready to meet Phil's family for dinner. We all had a nice meal at a small Greek place nearby and Deva entertained everyone by dancing to the guitarist almost the whole time. He even played a few songs just for her. After dinner we went to Downtown Disney to check out the World of Disney and decide whether Terra was getting the Mickey dog from Build-a-Bear she'd been looking at. In the end, they both got something from Build-a-Bear because they were having their any animal-any outfit-any shoes for $29.99 sale. Both got DTD exclusive dolls, Terra got a Merida costume complete with hair, Deva got a Minnie costume complete with shoes and gloves, plus boots for Terra's doll and a random set of shoes for some bear at home to complete Deva's deal. Definitely a good use of their spending money.

Friday it was off to DCA. Carsland is AMAZING! The themeing is spot on and just gorgeous. Terra rode Radiator Springs Racers first thing and poor Deva repeated over and over - "I wan ride race cars!". Yeah that 40" height requirement wasn't going over well. We rode Luigi's Flying Tires and saw Red (the firetruck) and Lightening before stopping at the Cozy Cone for an ice cream break. Off to Toy Story, Mickey Wheel, Triton's carousel and The Little Mermaid before we headed back towards the front for lunch. In route we saw Minnie in her flight attendant outfit and she was just too cute. After lunch, Terra rode Soarin' and then we all because Wilderness Explorers in the Redwoods area. We even got our senior scout badges from Russell in a cute little ceremony/show. Got to meet Dug as well. Next up was a street party with Phineas and Ferb, the Golden Zephyer, Jumping Jellyfish and Silly Symphony Swings for Terra (again with a protesting Deva  ). Next up was Mater's Junkyard Jamboree which Deva found hilarious and then a run through Bug's Land. Seems like there must have been something else because it was getting dark as we headed into Muppet Vision 3D, but I don't really think there is. After Muppets Deb called to say they were just entering the park so we went off to find them. We ride Monsters Inc together and then when to Turtle Talk where Terra was thrilled to get to ask Crush as questions. After Deb and Chris went off to feed the boys, we did the animation class and learned to draw Oswald. I really like it here as they had a schedule in front of the attraction entrance telling you what characters they are drawing when. There were at least 15 different characters over the course of the day. After drawing it was about time to line up for World of Color. We grabbed some food in Pacific Wharf and then got in our blue section fastpass line. We ended up with a great spot and the show was FANTASTIC! Terra and I both really liked it (and Deva slept through it so all was good). After a quick stop at the shop on the way out, we hit the bus stop in time for the last bus and found ourselves very greatful to all the helpful strangers on our bus. A young man, maybe 25 at the oldest, insisted on taking our stroller and his girlfriend helped Terra find a seat. Then the families across from us helped talk to Deva when she was a crazy mess the first few minutes - she does NOT wake and move well to start, but once she woke up enough to orient herself she was smiling and playing with them. The man across from me even acted as Terra's pillow when she crashed out in route. All in all it was a GREAT day!

Saturday held nothing but packing up, a drive back to San Diego, a long layover in Pheonix, Phil getting lost at the airport picking us up (again!), a lost suitcase (which made it home late Sunday removing my excuse for not doing laundry) and finally home.

Overall it felt like a relaxing trip, but man was I tired on Sunday. It was back to work yesterday and Terra was already lamenting that. She told me yesterday that's what she would miss most about our vacation - getting to spend more time with me.  It was all very good though. The family visits were probably some of the best ever. Not sure what the change, but it was nice. We got to visit with lots of friends which was very nice. I do wish we would have had a 3rd Disney day. We missed a few rides and several shows I would have really liked to have seen. It's nice to see DCA growing into an exciting full-day plus park. The new changes are all spectacular. 

We took the Anaheim Resort Transportation (ART) bus from both hotels and it was a good choice. The $5 for our passes each day beat the $15 to park and there was a stop in front of each of our hotels. The drop off spot was right by the front gates, about the same distance as the parking tram and I didn't have to mess with the stroller on the tram and then navigating the parking garage. Time wise I figure it was all about the same with less walking and cost. The only downside was that Terra could have ridden Radiator Springs one last time just before closing if we'd driven, but with the last bus 30 min after closing I didn't want to miss that. If I'd considered that part, we may have driven.

I will hopefully get some pictures up today or tomorrow. Okay, maybe it will be Thursday since I've got meetings every night this week until then. As soon as I do, I'll be sure to post some.


----------



## my3princes

Tia we had 5 day park hoppers and I think we have decided that given the heat, 4 day park hoppers would have been perfect to complete both parks with an afternoon break each day.   In 5 days we were able to do everything in both parks that we wanted and did many things twice.  2 or 3 days would not have been enough given the heat and crowd level.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> Tia we had 5 day park hoppers and I think we have decided that given the heat, 4 day park hoppers would have been perfect to complete both parks with an afternoon break each day.   In 5 days we were able to do everything in both parks that we wanted and did many things twice.  2 or 3 days would not have been enough given the heat and crowd level.



I agree with this!  2 or 3 days is not enough during the summer.  The crowds are way too high.  Of course, with Carsland opening, the crowds are going to be there all year long for a while.

We are in the process of hammering out the details for a Disneyland trip next June.  Dad wants to celebrate his health, and who are we to deny him?


----------



## MrsHeg

Just got home from wound care oxygen therapy, the cultures came back and it turns out the culprit is strep.  Hopefully with the right antibiotic and the treatments we can get this straightened out.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *

Glad the trip was great, Tia!  Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Just got home from wound care oxygen therapy, the cultures came back and it turns out the culprit is strep.  Hopefully with the right antibiotic and the treatments we can get this straightened out.



I sure hope this takes care of it, Debbie.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tomorrow is Bob's father's 95th birthday so we are making a quick trip to PA to help celebrate.  We will leave in the morning and come back Friday morning.    I have too much work to do to finish up "summer" and get ready for "fall!"


----------



## Glynis

MrsHeg said:


> Just got home from wound care oxygen therapy, the cultures came back and it turns out the culprit is strep.  Hopefully with the right antibiotic and the treatments we can get this straightened out.



Well, I'm glad they found out the cause!  Here's to good antibiotics!!!


----------



## Glynis

Well, our internet went out this morning, so instead of coming here to check in, Timmy and I went to a movie.  We saw "The Lorax".  I was surprised that I liked it as much as I did!  Yes, it is a "tree hugger" movie, as Alan called it, but it was really well done!  I can definitely see us owning that one.

I've also got the first installment of pictures from our Harry Potter studio tour posted on facebook.  If anyone's interested, you can check them out!  It was an amazing tour!!

Now, the older kids are trickling in from school, so we'll be occupied with homework for a while.  It's amazing how quickly they jump back into the routine!


----------



## my3princes

I posted a link on the DDA facebook to our pictures on snapfish.  There are close to 2000 pictures so feel free to skip around.  All the vow renewal photos are there too.  We got some amazing family shots.  If the link doesn't work please let me know.


Today has been a whirlwind day.  Chris picked up a 2001 Camry for me a few weeks before the trip, but we decided to wait until today to register it.  I headed out this morning and it wouldn't start.  Turns out not running it for 5 weeks plus the minimal amount it was run in the weeks prior to that really kills a battery.  I ended up jump starting it using Nick's car.  After a long line we were all registered and I came home and got it insured.  I have wheels again   Next we headed off to Nick's doctor appointment only to learn that the doctor never scheduled it, wasted trip.  I did learn while I was there that I did not get the supervisor position that I was hoping for, but they were offering me a job.  Home we went and late this afternoon I accepted a receptionist position at the Medical Center.  The pay is nearly $1 more per hour than the VA and to be honest I was so unhappy there I was not anxious to jump back in.  I start on September 17.  It is about a 25 minute commute compared to the 5 minutes that I've had the past several years and the parking situation will suck, I won't get out until 5 PM and may miss some of the boys games, but overall I hope this will work into a long term career rather than a job.  They offer $2500 per year towards college courses related to your job so maybe I'll work on my master's degree


----------



## tmfranlk

Debbie - I'm glad they found a reason at least! I hope the meds help you get on the mend more quickly.

Elin - Hope it's a good trip!

Glynis - Hope the school year is starting off well.

Deb - I'm glad you got the job situation worked out. I hope it's a great situation for you!


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Off to PA in a bit.   to my FIL!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning

Deb - Congrats on the new job

Elin - safe travels, 95 is amazing- Happy Birthday to your FIL

Time to get ready to spend two hours in the tube, I haven't been able to nap yet while I'm in there but it sure would make the time go by faster.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning!!  Summer is quickly coming to an end, Hunter has freshman orientation tomorrow  I need to tie up a bunch of loose ends today, finish unpacking and get the budget done and bills paid.  Doesn't sound like much fun, but it's got to be done.

I hope everyone has a much more fun day where you are.

Debbie, hope your body is responding to the new meds


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> I posted a link on the DDA facebook to our pictures on snapfish.  There are close to 2000 pictures so feel free to skip around.  All the vow renewal photos are there too.  We got some amazing family shots.  If the link doesn't work please let me know.
> 
> 
> Today has been a whirlwind day.  Chris picked up a 2001 Camry for me a few weeks before the trip, but we decided to wait until today to register it.  I headed out this morning and it wouldn't start.  Turns out not running it for 5 weeks plus the minimal amount it was run in the weeks prior to that really kills a battery.  I ended up jump starting it using Nick's car.  After a long line we were all registered and I came home and got it insured.  I have wheels again   Next we headed off to Nick's doctor appointment only to learn that the doctor never scheduled it, wasted trip.  I did learn while I was there that I did not get the supervisor position that I was hoping for, but they were offering me a job.  Home we went and late this afternoon I accepted a receptionist position at the Medical Center.  The pay is nearly $1 more per hour than the VA and to be honest I was so unhappy there I was not anxious to jump back in.  I start on September 17.  It is about a 25 minute commute compared to the 5 minutes that I've had the past several years and the parking situation will suck, I won't get out until 5 PM and may miss some of the boys games, but overall I hope this will work into a long term career rather than a job.  They offer $2500 per year towards college courses related to your job so maybe I'll work on my master's degree



Congratulations on the job!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that this works into exactly what you want!


----------



## MrsHeg

Had  my second debridement today, he said it is looking pretty good but he didn't like how deep one area is going.  Second week same as the first, oxygen therapy M-F with wound care, (another debridement) should be on Thursday again.


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Debbie!  Those treatments do not sound like fun!  Thank heaven you are having them taken care of, though!  You remain in my prayers for a full recovery and soon!!!

Good morning, everyone!  Today is the day my bowling league starts up again!  I don't know who's more excited... me or Timmy!  It will be interesting to see how much my lack of bowling this summer has hurt me!  Good thing it's a non-competitive league!!!

This afternoon, we are taking an impromptu trip to see my dad and tell him all about London!  Alan and Jacob are also going to see "Titus Andronicus."  This is one of Shakespeare's lesser known plays, and is very rarely produced, so it will be a treat for them to see it!  We'll be coming back home Saturday afternoon.  Really fast!

If you have any pixie dust to spare, could you send it along to Katie???  She has to audition for the Shakespeare Competition team.  She's been working on her audition piece, but she's really nervous.  It's very rare for a sophomore to make the team, but she really wants this!  Thanks!

I'll try to pop back on before we leave, but if I don't... have a great weekend, everyone!!


----------



## my3princes

Debbie I hope your foot is much better next week.  Hopefully the combination of antibiotics and therapies will to the trick 

Glynis  I'm sure that Katie will be stellar.  We'll send extra pixie dust her way just in case she needs it


----------



## PNO4TE

*DDA! *

The party was a huge hit and my FIL had no idea that Bob and his brother and I were going to be there.


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis - Good Luck to Katie, I bet she does fantastic.

Elin - Glad the party was a hit, Bob's dad looks great!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

We are going to visit Kristin today!   It is restaurant week in Alexandria so I think a lunch date is in order.


----------



## my3princes

We're off to a local car show.  Actually Chris is already there, but I thought I'd make a picnic lunch and pop in a little later, when the sun comes out.


----------



## my3princes

I started our trip report.  Pretrip and Day 1 (same post) are up

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45961259#post45961259


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> I started our trip report.  Pretrip and Day 1 (same post) are up
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45961259#post45961259



Yay!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## mommykds

Deb,
I am reading along.  Sounds like so much to plan for so many people!!!


----------



## mommykds

Good afternoon!


----------



## my3princes

Does anyone have time to proof my vow renewal photobook?

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/p...COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/

Thanks


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> Does anyone have time to proof my vow renewal photobook?
> 
> http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/p...COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/
> 
> Thanks



It looks great to me, Deb!


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> It looks great to me, Deb!



Thanks Beth.  Snapfish sent me a 50% off photo books code that ends tomorrow so I'm trying to get a couple of books done.  We'll see if I get more than that one done, but at least I'm making the effort


----------



## Tammi67

Hello!  

Deb and Tia - love the trip reports!  

Glynis - welcome home.  Your pictures on FB are wonderful!

Debbie - I'm still hoping Isaac weakens or detours past you all!  It sounds like things are slowly progressing with your foot.  I know it's not as quick as you would like it.  That's got to be so disheartening! 

Elin - you've been very busy!

Our week at the beach was relaxing, but rainy.  I'm definitely not complaining, because a rainy day at the beach beats a sunny day at work anytime!  We still have one more week of summer vacation.  I think I'll take a quick trip up to visit my parents this weekend, before summer, sports and dance take up all of our weekends.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Tammy - I agree that rain at the beach does not compare to a day at work!   Glad you all had fun.  Enjoy the time with your parents!


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie - I have been thinking of you and Richie and all those close to you.  I hope Isaac changes his mind or weakens before he gets anywhere close to you.  Stay safe, please.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning DDA
Elin-Glad you had a good trip to PA, how nice to surprise him!
Tammi-glad you guys had fun at the beach 
Deb-welcome home, going to the trip report now!

Just popping in to say hi....another week left of summer and its back to work for me. This summer has FLOWN by. It was a great summer and Im not ready to see it go..but no choice. It will be nice to get back into the swing of things and get to know my new group of kiddos.

I just got back from the QUICKEST trip to Dallas. We left Saturday morning and came home Sunday night. So here is the shortest trip report ever  We had a 930 flight and landed in Dallas a little after 1130 and the shutttle was already there to take us to the hotel. We stayed at the Sheraton Arlington, which was really nice! We basically walked in, sat down for 5 minutes and went out the door to 6 flags. We spent a few hours there riding some rides and eating lunch and then around 430 headed back to the hotel to get ready for the game. By this point, Joe and I were both like little kids, so excited for the game! We got ready and the walk to the stadium was only about 20 minutes. We got some great pictures on the walks! We went right to our seats and then walked around the stadium for a bit, he has never been there! There are people that sit behidn us that werent there so i sent a text seeing if they were at the game somewhere else and she had said her husband was there in his company's suite and would come say hi at halftime. He did and he took the 2 of us up in the suite for the rest of the game..it was awesome! We got a ton of pictures from here too. After the game, we walked back to the hotel and got a really late night dinner--the hotel had pizza hut express open so we had pizza at 1130--we both forgot to get dinner we were so excited! The next morning, we had the tour of the stadium so we walked back there and went on a tour that was 2 hours. We got to see so many places, but my favorite was we got on the field!! I was on cloud 9! So the tour ended and we did some shopping in the proshop and then headed back to the airport. We had such a great trip! If youre interested, pictures on facebook!

Now im headed into work to do a few more things..ugh! Have a great day!


----------



## Glynis

Morning all.  Sorry I didn't post yesterday, but it got really crazy around here.

First, the good news, Katie made the competition team!!!  She's one of 4 sophomores that made the team, so she feels really good about it!  They will rehearse a lot for the next month and then compete at the beginning of October.  Should be an interesting month around here!

Secondly, Alan has a sister, Marci, who is both physically and mentally handicapped.  She has the mental capacity of a 12 year old.  17 years ago, she married another mentally handicapped man, Lynn, and they've been very happy together for all this time.  Yesterday morning, Lynn had a massive heart attack and passed away (he was 56).  So, we are dealing with funeral arrangements, and trying to explain things in a way that Marci understands what she needs to do from here on.  It's really difficult, because she doesn't want a lot of help from the family; wants to be independent, but she doesn't know enough to not get taken advantage of.  Lynn helped out there, so it's going to be tough!  Anyway, the funeral is on Thursday, so I'll be in and out a lot until it's over.

Tammi - Glad you had a good week!  I'd take the beach in rain over work any day!!!  Enjoy your visit with your parents!

Debbie - Praying that Isaac changes his mind and decides to call it quits soon!  Take care!!!!

Elin - Loved the pic from the party!  Bob is looking AMAZING!!!  There's a strong family resemblance between those men, isn't there?  

Deb - I haven't had time to start reading your TR, but I plan to!!!  From the little I've read, it sounds like you had a great time!  Can't wait to read all the details!!

I'm off to get the kids ready for school!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Glynis-Congrats to Katie! Im sorry to hear about Lynn...so sad. Ill keep them in my prayers


----------



## my3princes

Yes, Congrats to Katie.  I hope that you can find assisted living or another alternative for you SIL.  I'm sure that it will be very difficult for her for awhile.  Of course if she has the mind of a 12 year old she may be able to deal with it better than an adult mind would


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis - I'm so sorry for your loss, but very excited for Katie!!!!

Thanks for the well wishes, as you can tell I am having a hard time sleeping.  We are getting squalls from the feeder bands.  A few minutes ago we heard a large crash, I had to go see, (even though Richie was fussing about me standing on my foot) we had a red maple go down in the backyard.  I'm really surprised that we were so lucky with it though, it fell right between the shed and the kids swingset/fort.  It did hit my swing but if I had to choose something to go that would have been my choice.  

The news has Isaac on land so now it's a matter of flood waters from the rain and surge.  Keep praying for minimal damage for everyone out there.

Thanks


----------



## Tammi67

Good morning.

Debbie - I hope you all are staying safe.  I'm keeping you in my prayers.

Glynis - Congrats to Katie!  How exciting for her!  I'm sorry about the loss in your family.  

Jen - what a fun trip!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Debbie - I have been watching the coverage of Isaac.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

We're still here, and have power and water too.  We are under a tornado warning right now and the curfews and been moved up until noon so we'll still be sheltered in for a while to come.


----------



## tmfranlk

Glynis - I'm so sorry to hear about Lynn. We'll keep Marci (and all of you) in our prayers. Congratulations to Katie! I had a feeling she'd do wonderfully! What fun.

Jen - Sounds like an awesome trip. I'm glad you all had such fun.

Debbie - I'm glad the tree didn't cause too much damage. I hope that's the worst it gets for you all and those around you too. Our prayers continue. It's looking like Issac's aftermath is headed our way to hopefully that means we'll get a long way to getting out of our drought.

Deb - Can't wait to get a chance and read your trip report! I think I may have to do that in the car on Friday.

Nothing much new here. Were (mostly) all headed to Oklahoma this weekend for a family reunion with one side of my dad's family. We used to do it yearly until I was in high school and then it fell away until one a few years ago. I've got fingers crossed for a few people I'd like to see. However, all of the cousins from our group will be there plus the kiddos so it'll definitely be fun!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

safe travels, Tia

Debbie - Hoping that Isaac has finally left your area and clean-up can begin.


----------



## my3princes

Since I don't start my new job until 9/17 I decided to renovate Colby's room.  I did his wallpaper and paneling 10 years ago before he was born and he's been after me for years to redo it.  I always managed to get away with new bedding or a poster, but not this time.  Today I stripped the wallpaper, tomorrow I need to wash everything down then the painting can begin.  He is going with a surfer theme so I've been scouring the stores looking for anything that might work.  We'll see how it all turns out in the end.  I bought metal tiki torches today and I'm going to wire them to be floor lamps.  What am I thinking?


----------



## MrsHeg

It finally stopped raining for a while today!!! (not that it didn't start again)

Deb - a surfer room sounds like a lot of fun, it would be really cool if you had a real surfboard to cut in half to make shelves.  You know we'll want to see pictures.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - A surfer room sounds really cool!  I like Debbie's idea about a surfboard for shelves.  Whatever you decide to do will turn out wonderfully!  You are one clever woman!  I can't even begin to imagine how to wire a tiki torch to be a lamp!  You constantly amaze me!!!

Debbie - Has Ike moved out of your area?  I'm hoping so.  With my kids all clamoring for the tv, I rarely get a chance to watch the news.

Bowling for me this morning!  I'm excited!  I had a great week last week.  My average ended up being 133!  That's my highest!  I'm really hoping I can keep it up.  Send your pixie dust!  My inconsistent bowling really needs all the help it can get!

We are leaving for my dad's house tomorrow morning.  We'll spend the Labor day holiday with him.  He's got some things that need repairing/cleaning around his house, and I will NOT let him climb on the roof to clean out the gutters!!!  So, we'll spend the weekend helping him out, and end up with a bbq at the cabin my brother and his wife just bought on Cedar mountain!  Can't wait to see it!

Have a great weekend, everyone!  Hope Ike is out of the way now, and everyone can enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - Great idea for Colby's room!

Debbie - I hope things will improve exponentially and you all start to dry out very soon!

Glynis - Have a great trip to your Dad's house!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning all!
Deb-Sounds like a fun idea for a room
Glynis-have fun bowling!!


----------



## my3princes

The wallpaper is all down.  Now I need to wash the walls thoroughly to get all the remaining glue off.  I think I'll paint the ceiling first, then the wainscotting then the top of the walls and finally the trim.  Wonder if I can get it done by the end of next week   I wired the tiki torches this afternoon and got the LED color changing bulbs. Pretty cool.  

His toy shelves have been replaced with wicker trunks. I've bought 6 foot high reed fencing to put around 3/4 of his bunk bed to make a little hut.  I'll make a surfboard or 2 to finish it off.


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> The wallpaper is all down.  Now I need to wash the walls thoroughly to get all the remaining glue off.  I think I'll paint the ceiling first, then the wainscotting then the top of the walls and finally the trim.  Wonder if I can get it done by the end of next week   I wired the tiki torches this afternoon and got the LED color changing bulbs. Pretty cool.
> 
> His toy shelves have been replaced with wicker trunks. I've bought 6 foot high reed fencing to put around 3/4 of his bunk bed to make a little hut.  I'll make a surfboard or 2 to finish it off.



I can't wait to see pictures!  I wish that I had half of your creativity and ability.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> I can't wait to see pictures!  I wish that I had half of your creativity and ability.



I wish that I could get paid to do this.  It's a lot of work, but I love the planning and hunting for things.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Deb--is chris ready to fight football again?!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - pictures, woman!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Richie's outside hauling the tree from the backyard out to the front by the road so the county will haul it off, I'm inside trying to find something I can do to make myself useful.


----------



## my3princes

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Deb--is chris ready to fight football again?!



Absolutely.  He's wondering how the Cowboy's look this year?



MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Richie's outside hauling the tree from the backyard out to the front by the road so the county will haul it off, I'm inside trying to find something I can do to make myself useful.



I find having a cold drink ready when Chris has to tackle an unpleasant task always goes a long ways.


----------



## my3princes

I'll post pictures once I get it all done.  Right now his bedroom is sitting in my living room and kitchen, what a mess.  Mom helped me wash the walls this morning and then we got it all taped off for painting.  Chris helped me paint the ceiling and I started the wainscotting, but that all has to have a first coat by brush.  Hopefully I can put on a second coat with good coverage using a roller.  I'm still working out details in my head (like how to get him onto the top bunk after the fencing is put up...whoops).  The bedding hasn't even shipped yet so I can't pick up the blue paint until I get it as I'm not sure of the correct shade.

Tomorrow we are working on our winter wood supply.  Hopefully we can move 3 cords or so.

Chris fixed the garage door today and we changed the mixing valve on the hot water heater so now we finally have very hot water.  It was nice to have a really hot bath.  I told eveyone that our water was now Disney hot.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Too bad we don't live closer Deb, it was a red maple that fell, probably would have made some good wood to burn.


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Too bad we don't live closer Deb, it was a red maple that fell, probably would have made some good wood to burn.


It would have been excellent wood to burn.  You could have had little campfires outside your house.  We have a little fire pit in our backyard that we have small campfires in on nice nights.  Last night 11 of us sat out there talking and making s'mores.  Nice break after a day of home improvements.  The kids love it too.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

It is the last Sunday of summer. <<sigh>>  But that also means I can say, "I am going to WDW next month!"


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> It is the last Sunday of summer. <<sigh>>  But that also means I can say, "I am going to WDW next month!"




Woo Hoo for Disney next Month


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> Absolutely.  He's wondering how the Cowboy's look this year?
> .


Im wondering the same thing! We have some good new players..but lots of injuries. I am SO excited for the game Wednesday night though! 


PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> It is the last Sunday of summer. <<sigh>>  But that also means I can say, "I am going to WDW next month!"


I had the same thought of the last sunday of the summer   but yay for going to disney next month!


I have one more day off til work begins. We have a full day of meetings on Tuesday and then the kids start Wednesday. I am starting to get nervous but Ill be okay til Tuesday night..then ill be REALLY nervous im sure! But this summer was definitely a good one and am just hoping for a good fall! At least its football season


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> I have one more day off til work begins. We have a full day of meetings on Tuesday and then the kids start Wednesday. I am starting to get nervous but Ill be okay til Tuesday night..then ill be REALLY nervous im sure! But this summer was definitely a good one and am just hoping for a good fall! At least its football season



I start teaching tomorrow!  The biggest issue for me is that a great number of our books are on back order.  From Japan!   Why, oh why, wouldn't they have them in stock for the start of a new year?!?!?!?


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> I start teaching tomorrow!  The biggest issue for me is that a great number of our books are on back order.  From Japan!   Why, oh why, wouldn't they have them in stock for the start of a new year?!?!?!?



Wow!! That is crazy,,good luck tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> I start teaching tomorrow!  The biggest issue for me is that a great number of our books are on back order.  From Japan!   Why, oh why, wouldn't they have them in stock for the start of a new year?!?!?!?



Oh no.  I always wonder why companies list products for sale that are unavailable.  I'm wondering about Colby's bedding as it still hasn't shipped.  My house looks like a tornado blew through with all his stuff out of his room.  Hopefully it comes soon.



Blueeyes101817 said:


> Im wondering the same thing! We have some good new players..but lots of injuries. I am SO excited for the game Wednesday night though!
> 
> I had the same thought of the last sunday of the summer   but yay for going to disney next month!
> 
> 
> I have one more day off til work begins. We have a full day of meetings on Tuesday and then the kids start Wednesday. I am starting to get nervous but Ill be okay til Tuesday night..then ill be REALLY nervous im sure! But this summer was definitely a good one and am just hoping for a good fall! At least its football season



I'm sure it will be fine.  Being nervous just means that you care


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  We had a great trip to my dad's house.  I'm a little worried about him, as he mentioned that the night before we got there, he'd been having pressure in his chest.  We monitored him while I was down there, and it didn't happen again, but he's got a check up with his doctor this morning, so I'm waiting to see what the doctor says about it.

Anyway, we helped dad "winterize" his house.  Alan and Jacob took care of some heavy lifting and outdoor projects, and Katie and I spent the weekend making him some jam and salsa for the winter.  It was fun just to spend the time with him.

Yesterday, we went to the county fair with my dad and wandered around.  I haven't done that since I moved away from home 20 years ago, so it was fun to see how things have grown!  It was a great deal of fun, but I have to admit, it was nice to get home last night, and just flop for a while!

This morning I have a Drama Parent's booster meeting, to find out about things in that venue for the Fall/Winter.  Should be interesting!

Happy first day of school to all of you who start today!


----------



## PNO4TE

I am glad you were able to talk to your Dad about his health, Glynis.  I am hoping for a good report from the doctor today.  I know you are too.


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> I am glad you were able to talk to your Dad about his health, Glynis.  I am hoping for a good report from the doctor today.  I know you are too.



Thanks, Elin.  Looks like everything is ok.  Nothing wrong with his heart.  The doctor told dad not to eat later than 7:30 p.m.  He thinks it was heartburn.  Nothing like a little panic over nothing, huh?  However, I'd rather he reported every ache and pain in his chest and have it be heartburn, rather than not reporting it for fear of looking foolish, and have it be another heart attack!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my3princes said:


> I'm sure it will be fine.  Being nervous just means that you care



Thanks Deb! Today went well with our all day meetings...tomorrow..the kids come!


Glynis said:


> Thanks, Elin.  Looks like everything is ok.  Nothing wrong with his heart.  The doctor told dad not to eat later than 7:30 p.m.  He thinks it was heartburn.  Nothing like a little panic over nothing, huh?  However, I'd rather he reported every ache and pain in his chest and have it be heartburn, rather than not reporting it for fear of looking foolish, and have it be another heart attack!



Glad he is okay Glynis!

Elin-how did it go today?

Soooo I am all ready to start my 5th year of teaching Kindergarten..crazy, right? My room is set and everything is ready to go. I know Ill be nervous in the morning but I cannot wait to meet my new kiddos!
And of course, tomorrow is football day   Cowboys and Giants are playing and in case you didnt know, i like my football    It should also be fun because my best friend and my "school mom" and their husbands are coming over to meet Joe tomorrow. It should be interesting!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Thanks, Elin.  Looks like everything is ok.  Nothing wrong with his heart.  The doctor told dad not to eat later than 7:30 p.m.  He thinks it was heartburn.  Nothing like a little panic over nothing, huh?  However, I'd rather he reported every ache and pain in his chest and have it be heartburn, rather than not reporting it for fear of looking foolish, and have it be another heart attack!



This was what I was hoping to read when I got on here tonight for a quick check!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Bob and I got to have lunch with Kathrin and her guy yesterday!!  Chris has a shoot in Richmond this week so Kathrin tagged along.  We met about halfway between them and us and had a great time.  We had not seen her in a year. 

Tomorrow we are going to head down to Richmond for the day since Chris will be done with the shoot by tonight and their flight is not until tomorrow evening.  The only thing that would make this a better deal is if Kristin could take a day off and join us.


----------



## my3princes

Elin I'm glad you were able to see her for a little while and get to see her again before she leaves.  A year   That is such a long time.


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis - Glad to hear your dad is ok

Elin - Glad you got to see Kathrin, and a year is definitely waay too long

Wound care was today, the wound itself is looking better and has actually gotten a little smaller, unfortunately the surrounding tissue is swollen and red and looks like it's trying to become infected, so it's back to antibiotics.  He said I would definitely have to have the skin grafts but we can't do those until all the dead tissue is cleaned from the wound and the surrounding tissue is healed also.


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Glynis - Glad to hear your dad is ok
> 
> Elin - Glad you got to see Kathrin, and a year is definitely waay too long
> 
> Wound care was today, the wound itself is looking better and has actually gotten a little smaller, unfortunately the surrounding tissue is swollen and red and looks like it's trying to become infected, so it's back to antibiotics.  He said I would definitely have to have the skin grafts but we can't do those until all the dead tissue is cleaned from the wound and the surrounding tissue is healed also.



Debbie you just can' catch a break.  I truly hope the antibiotics help.  It sounds like you still have a lengthy recovery ahead


----------



## lovesdumbo

Debbie-so sorry to hear you're still having problems with your wound.  Should your Dr have sent you to wound care earlier?

Deb-loved your photo book!  How beautiful!  Loved your dress!  Congrats on the job.  Can't wait to see photos of Colby's room.  Can you send me a link to your other snapfish photos?  I'll go subscribe to your TR.

Glynis-so sorry to hear about the loss of your BIL.  Congrats to Katie!  Glad to hear your Dad is OK.

Tia-sounds like a great trip!  We had 6 day hoppers and I was hoping to upgrade to 7 days to get a few last hours in the park our last day for Joe, Lizzy and Gene but they wouldn't let me and they didn't like the idea of Emma & I going in on our APs.  I didn't know/remember about Build a Bear having special Disney characters.  Good thing though because we really don't need any more stuffed animals in this house!!!!! 

Tammi-sounds like you had a great week at the beach!

Elin-Happy Bday to your FIL.  He and Bob look great!  I'm sure you had a great day with Kathrin yesterday!  Did your books come in yet?

Jen-Seriously?  5 years?  WOW!!!  That time flew by!


We got home very late Tuesday....well very early Wednesday morning.  We were supposed to land at 11pm Tuesday but then this happened:
http://bostonherald.com/track/celebrity/view/20220906headlinegoes_2

We were not on they flight where the drunk "celebrity" was taken off but that was "our" plane so it was late arriving in LA and when it got to LA one of the flight attendants "got the flu" (I wonder if they weren't upset about the altercation on board) so we had to wait over an hour for a new flight attendant to arrive.  We didn't land in Boston until after 2 and not home until nearly 3:30.  Kids had already missed the first day of school so we sent them late yesterday to at least touch base with a few teachers.  

I'm sure September will be a very fast whirlwind.  We've got dr appointments for all 3 kids, Joe has 2 camping trips with scouts and a week at camp with the middle school and I've gearing up for my crazy time at work.

Other than the flight home we had a great trip.  We all loved San Diego.  We could have used another couple of days there.  We did the zoo, the maritime museum, Coronado, Point Loma lighthouse, the kids got there feet in the pacific, Balboa park and a ton of museums there, Torrey Pines (where a snake scurried over Lizzy's feet ), Seaworld (we've never been in FL) and the zoo's safari park where we saw a baby elephant on the day she was born!

We had a great time in Anaheim too but I would have loved a few more week days in the parks.  We arrived late Tuesday, were at DCA for opening Wed but had to leave to return the rental car, on Thursday Joe & I did the Through Walt's Eyes tour (LOVED it!) and then Lizzy & I went to the Red Sox game that night, on Friday we went to the park in the AM but then had to go to the Expo for the race, on Sat we were all up early for the 5K then did the Minnie breakfast. I made the difficult decision NOT to do the half on Sunday.  By then we had already walked over 85 miles on the trip and between that and more likely the countless hours of standing in lines prior to Sunday my feet were already killing me.  I knew I would never be able to keep up the pace.  I didn't think it was worth getting up at 4:00 am and loosing a full park day with my family.  We did most of what we had hoped to see.  Joe would have loved the canoes but it was really too hot for those.  Joe had said he wanted to do the Casey Jr train but we didn't get there.  We also didn't do Astro Orbitors, Peter Pan, Dumbo, Snow White or the Carousel.  We would have loved to have ridden Radiator Springs more than once but it kept breaking down.  I would have enjoy riding the Matterhorn and California Screaming again (did both "just" twice).

I have to say I think many of the rides are better at DL.  Carsland was awesome!  Just like walking down the street in the movie!  I would go back someday (especially if I could go during a slow time) but don't feel the need to rush back too soon.  

I just uploaded about 3800 photos but have 3 more cameras to go.  I'll weed through those and then upload the best to shutterfly.  I brought my Nikon and used it everyday in San Diego.  It pretty much stayed in the safe in Anaheim-it gets really heavy. 

OH...and the kids were SOOOO excited when we did Soarin and saw the hotel we stayed in at San Diego.  Now whenever we ride that ride (in FL) we'll be reminded of the great trip we had to California.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Wound care was today, the wound itself is looking better and has actually gotten a little smaller, unfortunately the surrounding tissue is swollen and red and looks like it's trying to become infected, so it's back to antibiotics.  He said I would definitely have to have the skin grafts but we can't do those until all the dead tissue is cleaned from the wound and the surrounding tissue is healed also.



I am so sorry to hear this, Debbie.  You have had such a rough time of this.


----------



## PNO4TE

Bernadette - Other than your return flight it sounds as if you all had a terrific vacation!    I am sorry you weren't able to run, but I think you probably made a wise decision.  Welcome home!


----------



## my3princes

lovesdumbo said:


> Debbie-so sorry to hear you're still having problems with your wound.  Should your Dr have sent you to wound care earlier?
> 
> Deb-loved your photo book!  How beautiful!  Loved your dress!  Congrats on the job.  Can't wait to see photos of Colby's room.  Can you send me a link to your other snapfish photos?  I'll go subscribe to your TR.
> 
> Glynis-so sorry to hear about the loss of your BIL.  Congrats to Katie!  Glad to hear your Dad is OK.
> 
> Tia-sounds like a great trip!  We had 6 day hoppers and I was hoping to upgrade to 7 days to get a few last hours in the park our last day for Joe, Lizzy and Gene but they wouldn't let me and they didn't like the idea of Emma & I going in on our APs.  I didn't know/remember about Build a Bear having special Disney characters.  Good thing though because we really don't need any more stuffed animals in this house!!!!!
> 
> Tammi-sounds like you had a great week at the beach!
> 
> Elin-Happy Bday to your FIL.  He and Bob look great!  I'm sure you had a great day with Kathrin yesterday!  Did your books come in yet?
> 
> Jen-Seriously?  5 years?  WOW!!!  That time flew by!
> 
> 
> We got home very late Tuesday....well very early Wednesday morning.  We were supposed to land at 11pm Tuesday but then this happened:
> http://bostonherald.com/track/celebrity/view/20220906headlinegoes_2
> 
> We were not on they flight where the drunk "celebrity" was taken off but that was "our" plane so it was late arriving in LA and when it got to LA one of the flight attendants "got the flu" (I wonder if they weren't upset about the altercation on board) so we had to wait over an hour for a new flight attendant to arrive.  We didn't land in Boston until after 2 and not home until nearly 3:30.  Kids had already missed the first day of school so we sent them late yesterday to at least touch base with a few teachers.
> 
> I'm sure September will be a very fast whirlwind.  We've got dr appointments for all 3 kids, Joe has 2 camping trips with scouts and a week at camp with the middle school and I've gearing up for my crazy time at work.
> 
> Other than the flight home we had a great trip.  We all loved San Diego.  We could have used another couple of days there.  We did the zoo, the maritime museum, Coronado, Point Loma lighthouse, the kids got there feet in the pacific, Balboa park and a ton of museums there, Torrey Pines (where a snake scurried over Lizzy's feet ), Seaworld (we've never been in FL) and the zoo's safari park where we saw a baby elephant on the day she was born!
> 
> We had a great time in Anaheim too but I would have loved a few more week days in the parks.  We arrived late Tuesday, were at DCA for opening Wed but had to leave to return the rental car, on Thursday Joe & I did the Through Walt's Eyes tour (LOVED it!) and then Lizzy & I went to the Red Sox game that night, on Friday we went to the park in the AM but then had to go to the Expo for the race, on Sat we were all up early for the 5K then did the Minnie breakfast. I made the difficult decision NOT to do the half on Sunday.  By then we had already walked over 85 miles on the trip and between that and more likely the countless hours of standing in lines prior to Sunday my feet were already killing me.  I knew I would never be able to keep up the pace.  I didn't think it was worth getting up at 4:00 am and loosing a full park day with my family.  We did most of what we had hoped to see.  Joe would have loved the canoes but it was really too hot for those.  Joe had said he wanted to do the Casey Jr train but we didn't get there.  We also didn't do Astro Orbitors, Peter Pan, Dumbo, Snow White or the Carousel.  We would have loved to have ridden Radiator Springs more than once but it kept breaking down.  I would have enjoy riding the Matterhorn and California Screaming again (did both "just" twice).
> 
> I have to say I think many of the rides are better at DL.  Carsland was awesome!  Just like walking down the street in the movie!  I would go back someday (especially if I could go during a slow time) but don't feel the need to rush back too soon.
> 
> I just uploaded about 3800 photos but have 3 more cameras to go.  I'll weed through those and then upload the best to shutterfly.  I brought my Nikon and used it everyday in San Diego.  It pretty much stayed in the safe in Anaheim-it gets really heavy.
> 
> OH...and the kids were SOOOO excited when we did Soarin and saw the hotel we stayed in at San Diego.  Now whenever we ride that ride (in FL) we'll be reminded of the great trip we had to California.



Sounds like a wonderfully though busy trip.  It is always nice to do things that you've never done and make those new memories with your family

I'll PM you the snapfish info

Deb


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Debbie,
Hope you are doing better today.

Deb,
Can I get that shutterfly link too?  

Bernadette,
Sounds like a fun & busy trip. How many days do you think you need at DL/DCA to feel like you got everything done that you wanted?  Hope to go someday...but next year is up in the air with the kids schedules.

Elin,
Glad you got to enjoy some time with Kathrin.

Hi to everyone else on the DDA!  Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## my3princes

Hi all

Exhausted here.  I swear that Colby's room will never be finished.  The bedding came yesterday so I was able to get the final paint that I needed.  Mom helped me with the first coat yesterday then Chris helped with the second today.  Pulled the tape off the ceiling and sure enough the new ceiling paint pulled down with it so I had to repaint about 2" all around the ceiling.  We have started to pull the room together, but I still need to paint the doors, wash the windows and scrub the floor plus we found fabric that totally matches the bedding and valance so now I get to whip up curtains and pillows .  I hope to get it done tomorrow, but then again I thought it would be done today and that didn't work out so well.

I am excited that we are able to use a few of the DVC prints that we've accumulated over the years, they go so well with the theme


----------



## MrsHeg

Good to see you Bernadette, sounds like a great vacation.  And yes, I think I should have been at wound care much sooner than I was.

Sounds like you're almost done Deb, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good evening, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

You will get it done, Deb.


----------



## PNO4TE

A month from today we will be in WDW!! 

I have so much to get done and not enough days in which to do it, though.


----------



## my3princes

I have pictures to share.  I'm not 100% done with Colby's room, still need to wash windows, paint the closet and room door and clean out his closet, but I'm getting a lot closer.  So here it is:


----------



## MrsHeg

The room looks great Deb, I'm sure Colby is thrilled!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

the room looks great, Deb!


----------



## my3princes

Thanks guys.  It was a lot of work, but fun bringing it all together.  Colby loves it!!  And we do too.


----------



## tmfranlk

Awesome job, Deb!! I'm sure Colby LOVES it! The colors are great.

Debbie - Hope your meds are helping and cutting down the infection quickly.

Elin - Yay one month! So fun!!

Bernadette - Sounds like a great trip save that flight home. I'm sorry your foot wasn't up to the half, but glad you still go to enjoy the trip with your family. Good luck with all of your appts this month, work and the whole back to school thing.

Jen - Glad the first week has gone well!

About the same all here. Upstart of all the fun of fall and the school year. I've got a full calendar for us through the end of the year already. We'll see what I end up cutting. I so WANT to do the fun stuff with the girls all weekend, but them I'm tired by the end of Sunday and it's time to start it all up again.

Mom's first knee surgery was Friday. It all went really well and they were able to straighten her leg back out from where it was turning in so badly due to the almost complete wearing away of that part of the knee. Of course, that's causing some calf muscle pain as her leg is getting used to it's "new" way of being, but she's doing much better tonight. She should be home tomorrow and then Terra and I will be on nurse duty for the week until she's more mobile.


----------



## bear74

Deb love the room.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb - the room looks amazing.  I know Colby loves it!

Tia - I am glad your Mom's surgery went well.

Another picture perfect, gorgeous day here.  (_Too bad I have to work!_)


----------



## PNO4TE

I just ordered our hoppers for the trip next month!   One more thing crossed off the list.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> I just ordered our hoppers for the trip next month!   One more thing crossed off the list.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - That room looks great!!!  I don't suppose you'd want to come to Utah to do my girl's rooms, would ya???

Elin - Hooray for a trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it!

Debbie - Sorry about your wound care!  What a pain... literally!  I hope the antibiotics and other therapies take care of things!

Bernadette - Glad you had a fun time in So Cal!  I think you made a good call on the Half.  Sure wish I could have made it out there to meet up with you and Deb's family, and Tia!  That would have been awesome!

Tia - Good luck with playing nurse.  Those knee replacements are tough to recover from!  My mom had both her knees replaced at the same time.  It was rough!  However, once it was over she was so glad she had done it.

Things here are going quite well.  The kids seem to be adjusting to the school year, and I'm adjusting to the down time, as well.

We are still in limbo on the moving situation, although Alan keeps hearing rumors that he's already been hired for the new position, so we don't know what to think.  He asked his boss, and was told that it was a real possibility for January.  If that happens, Alan will move south first, and live with my dad while he works and finds a house for us.  I will stay put here, and help the kids finish out the school year, pack up and get ready to move after our Disneyland trip in June.  Sigh.  I just wish we knew for sure.  Until we do, though, I'm decluttering, dejunking, and giving away a ton of stuff we don't need anymore.  Good to do regardless, I guess.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Deb - That room looks great!!!  I don't suppose you'd want to come to Utah to do my girl's rooms, would ya???
> 
> Elin - Hooray for a trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> Debbie - Sorry about your wound care!  What a pain... literally!  I hope the antibiotics and other therapies take care of things!
> 
> Bernadette - Glad you had a fun time in So Cal!  I think you made a good call on the Half.  Sure wish I could have made it out there to meet up with you and Deb's family, and Tia!  That would have been awesome!
> 
> Tia - Good luck with playing nurse.  Those knee replacements are tough to recover from!  My mom had both her knees replaced at the same time.  It was rough!  However, once it was over she was so glad she had done it.
> 
> Things here are going quite well.  The kids seem to be adjusting to the school year, and I'm adjusting to the down time, as well.
> 
> We are still in limbo on the moving situation, although Alan keeps hearing rumors that he's already been hired for the new position, so we don't know what to think.  He asked his boss, and was told that it was a real possibility for January.  If that happens, Alan will move south first, and live with my dad while he works and finds a house for us.  I will stay put here, and help the kids finish out the school year, pack up and get ready to move after our Disneyland trip in June.  Sigh.  I just wish we knew for sure.  Until we do, though, I'm decluttering, dejunking, and giving away a ton of stuff we don't need anymore.  Good to do regardless, I guess.



Wow, sounds like you've got your plate full.  I seem to declutter all the time, but the clutter still remains   I wish you well.  If you do move you will probably end up redecorating the whole house.  You should start thinking of themes now and acquiring what you need when you find it deeply discounted.  That's what I did with our bathroom.  I acquired stuff for over a year before I finally redid it.  Colby's room was more of a whim since I had time, but thankfully lots of things were "seasonal" items so I got them for 75 - 90% off and a little matching fabric goes a long ways.  I've upolstered cheap bookshelves and old chests that have seen better days.  I think it would be so much fun to design and redo rooms for a living, but I don't think the economy out here could support it and the stress of getting each project done would probably do me in


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis - I hope things work out the best for your family

Tia - Best wishes to your Mom, I'm sure Terra will be a great nurse.  Aubrey likes to help me when she is here, she helps me soak my foot by pouring the epsom salt and then rinses my foot off after I clean it with the antibacterial soap.  Those grandchildren are so special to us grandma's that they make us feel better just by being there.

Had a great weekend with the foot but I've overdone it so tonight is a little rough.  Things are definitely improving though, I just have to remember that I can't stand or walk too much.


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> We are still in limbo on the moving situation, although Alan keeps hearing rumors that he's already been hired for the new position, so we don't know what to think.  He asked his boss, and was told that it was a real possibility for January.  If that happens, Alan will move south first, and live with my dad while he works and finds a house for us.  I will stay put here, and help the kids finish out the school year, pack up and get ready to move after our Disneyland trip in June.  Sigh.  I just wish we knew for sure.  Until we do, though, I'm decluttering, dejunking, and giving away a ton of stuff we don't need anymore.  Good to do regardless, I guess.



Somehow I missed the original discussion of this!  Good for Alan!!    You will get it all done, Glynis.  It always gets done, one way or another! 

(After 12 moves I promise I know what I am talking about!)


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Had a great weekend with the foot but I've overdone it so tonight is a little rough.  Things are definitely improving though, I just have to remember that I can't stand or walk too much.



That is great news, Debbie!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Hi, DDA! 

I was just thinking about you all tonight, and thought I would pop on, read a few pages, and say "hello"!  I hope everyone is well.

I'm glad to see everyone is still up to what they do best, including Deb with her amazing home improvement projects.  Colby's room looks great!!!!

Debbie - for healing! 

Glynis - I'm glad your Dad is okay.  A move - sounds exciting, particularly if it's good for your family and brings you closer to your dad. 

Jen - good luck with another year of school!

Elin - I'm glad to hear you got to see Kathrin.  Yay for your upcoming Disney trip!!!

We are doing okay here - just very busy, but such is life!  We just got back last night from a whirlwind trip to DL/DCA - with Austin being such a huge Cars fan (and Jonathan having a lot of free travel rewards), we decided to forego a birthday party and take him to CA instead.  Austin turned 3 yesterday (yikes!!), but we were in the parks Thurs-Sun, so we made the most of his last few days of free Disney admission.   We had such a great time - Austin is getting more and more into the trips, and was really able to enjoy things this time around.  And Cars Land certainly lived up to expectations!  They really have done a fabulous job on DCA.

I hope everyone else is doing well!  I hope to pop in more often - missing my Disney fixes more and more, and Austin will be in preschool this year for 10 hours throughout the week, so I'm hoping to sneak in some more DIS time here and there.  

You guys are always in my thoughts!


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi Lindsey, great to see you again!

Janet was just asking about you recently, she wanted to wish you a Happy Birthday, we've formed a group on facebook too.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tinkaroo said:


> Hi, DDA!
> 
> I was just thinking about you all tonight, and thought I would pop on, read a few pages, and say "hello"!  I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm glad to see everyone is still up to what they do best, including Deb with her amazing home improvement projects.  Colby's room looks great!!!!
> 
> Debbie - for healing!
> 
> Glynis - I'm glad your Dad is okay.  A move - sounds exciting, particularly if it's good for your family and brings you closer to your dad.
> 
> Jen - good luck with another year of school!
> 
> Elin - I'm glad to hear you got to see Kathrin.  Yay for your upcoming Disney trip!!!
> 
> We are doing okay here - just very busy, but such is life!  We just got back last night from a whirlwind trip to DL/DCA - with Austin being such a huge Cars fan (and Jonathan having a lot of free travel rewards), we decided to forego a birthday party and take him to CA instead.  Austin turned 3 yesterday (yikes!!), but we were in the parks Thurs-Sun, so we made the most of his last few days of free Disney admission.   We had such a great time - Austin is getting more and more into the trips, and was really able to enjoy things this time around.  And Cars Land certainly lived up to expectations!  They really have done a fabulous job on DCA.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!  I hope to pop in more often - missing my Disney fixes more and more, and Austin will be in preschool this year for 10 hours throughout the week, so I'm hoping to sneak in some more DIS time here and there.
> 
> You guys are always in my thoughts!



Hi, Lindsay!   How nice to read about you and your men.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!  It was nice to log in today and see Lindsay's post!!!  Sounds like everything is going well for you and your guys!  Glad you got a chance to see Carsland.  We are planning a trip in June, and Timmy can't wait!  He talks about it all the time!

It's definitely Fall here!  The leaves are changing so fast, it's kind of depressing!  I do like the chill in the air, though!  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Tinkaroo said:


> Hi, DDA!
> 
> I was just thinking about you all tonight, and thought I would pop on, read a few pages, and say "hello"!  I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm glad to see everyone is still up to what they do best, including Deb with her amazing home improvement projects.  Colby's room looks great!!!!
> 
> Debbie - for healing!
> 
> Glynis - I'm glad your Dad is okay.  A move - sounds exciting, particularly if it's good for your family and brings you closer to your dad.
> 
> Jen - good luck with another year of school!
> 
> Elin - I'm glad to hear you got to see Kathrin.  Yay for your upcoming Disney trip!!!
> 
> We are doing okay here - just very busy, but such is life!  We just got back last night from a whirlwind trip to DL/DCA - with Austin being such a huge Cars fan (and Jonathan having a lot of free travel rewards), we decided to forego a birthday party and take him to CA instead.  Austin turned 3 yesterday (yikes!!), but we were in the parks Thurs-Sun, so we made the most of his last few days of free Disney admission.   We had such a great time - Austin is getting more and more into the trips, and was really able to enjoy things this time around.  And Cars Land certainly lived up to expectations!  They really have done a fabulous job on DCA.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!  I hope to pop in more often - missing my Disney fixes more and more, and Austin will be in preschool this year for 10 hours throughout the week, so I'm hoping to sneak in some more DIS time here and there.
> 
> You guys are always in my thoughts!



It's great to hear from you.  I can't believe that Austin is 3 already, but then again Nick will be 17 in 2 weeks  Time sure does fly.  We enjoyed Carsland, but were surprised that Radiato Springs was broke down much of the time we were there.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## MrsHeg

Wound care day today, they've started the paperwork for the skin graft, he wants to put it on next week.

Hopefully the first one takes


----------



## bear74

MrsHeg said:


> Wound care day today, they've started the paperwork for the skin graft, he wants to put it on next week.
> 
> Hopefully the first one takes



prayers said


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Wound care day today, they've started the paperwork for the skin graft, he wants to put it on next week.
> 
> Hopefully the first one takes



I hope so too, Debbie.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Lindsay-so good to see you! I cannot believe Austin is 3! Crazy!

Hope everyone is doing well. I am SO looking forward to this weekend. I am dragging! i forget every year how exhausting the first couple weeks of school are and how much the kids cant do yet..ive been laying on the couch since 8 and just cant wait to fall asleep! Definitely catching up on sleep this weekend. Everything else is going well..my brother called me this morning and told me hes coming to visit for 2 weeks next month and asked if he can stay with me! Of course, i told him yes and he is driving up and bringing the dog..i am so excited to see them both. he was hoping to get home for my birthday but will be home 3 days later. The countdown is on. And Joey will be meeting joe, so im actually looking forward to that too. I cannot beleve September is half over already..this year is flying by!


----------



## my3princes

Good Luck Debbie.  I hope this is a quick and easy procedure for you


----------



## Glynis

Debbie - Praying that it all works out for you!  You've been in pain much too long!

Jen - Here's hoping that Joe and Joey get along!  I agree about the first bit of school.  Things here were tense for a while, but the kids seem to be settling into it, now!

Bowling this morning, birthday parties this afternoon, and dinner out with Alan tonight!  Can't wait!

Have a great day!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Afternoon, 

Thanks for the continued well wishes, it looks like my estimated return to work date of Oct. 1 will be extended again.  I'm getting really worried about our trip, I refuse to think that we may have to cancel, we could reschedule for a later date but our passes expired on November 5th, so that doesn't leave much wiggle room.

Jen - I hope you have a wonderful visit with your brother

Elin - Just tell me when and where we can meet in Oct. and I plan on being there


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Thanks for the continued well wishes, it looks like my estimated return to work date of Oct. 1 will be extended again.  I'm getting really worried about our trip, I refuse to think that we may have to cancel, we could reschedule for a later date but our passes expired on November 5th, so that doesn't leave much wiggle room.
> 
> Jen - I hope you have a wonderful visit with your brother
> 
> Elin - Just tell me when and where we can meet in Oct. and I plan on being there



You get healed, my dear... we will meet!!!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Debbie - Praying for a smooth and quick healing graft. You'll be ready for your trip, I'm sure. Elin will be waiting!

Jen - So glad your brother gets to come home for a nice stay. 

Lindsay - So good to see you!!! I can't believe Austin is 3 already. But then again I can't believe Deva and Jenna will be two in the next couple of weeks. So crazy. Hope you get to pop in a little more soon.


Mom's knee is doing pretty well. She's still in a good amount of pain, especially in some positions. Hopefully this week will be a big turning point though. The only problem is that her bp keeps running a little high. I went out to get her a cuff this evening so she can keep better tabs on it and hopefully they can bring it back down soon.


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Debbie - Praying for a smooth and quick healing graft. You'll be ready for your trip, I'm sure. *Elin will be waiting!*



Yes, I will!!!

And, I am glad your Mom is doing pretty well, Tia!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Tia - I hope your Mom is feeling better today, the most l ikely culprit for her elevated blood pressure is the pain, but definitely keep a close eye on it.  The first time I had a procedure done involving bone I thought it was going to be a breeze, boy was I in for a big surprise.  Hopefully her pain will ease soon.

And I totally agree, all the kids are growing up way to quickly.


----------



## bear74

Debbie I hope the skin graf takes on the first try.  Continued prayers


----------



## my3princes

Hi all.  We had a nice though very cold weekend camping.  Chris and the boys dressed as T-Birds and Summer and I dressed as Pink Ladies.  It was fun.  The boys really showed their swagger lol.  I start my new job tomorrow.  It's 8 - 5 Monday through Friday, but between the drive and having to park offsite and shuttle in, it will be a long day.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Hi all.  We had a nice though very cold weekend camping.  Chris and the boys dressed as T-Birds and Summer and I dressed as Pink Ladies.  It was fun.  The boys really showed their swagger lol.  I start my new job tomorrow.  It's 8 - 5 Monday through Friday, but between the drive and having to park offsite and shuttle in, it will be a long day.



Good luck, Deb!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Day one is in the books.  Very boring orientation.  Tomorrow is more orientation then I start learning the many computer systems. So many of the people in my department have been employed there for 20 years or longer and they all seem happy.  I truly hope this job gives me the happiness or at least contentment that I'm looking for in a job.


----------



## Glynis

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Deb!  I hope this job is all that you need it to be!!!

I need to ask for the famous DDA pixie dust!  My brother is in the hospital, right now, with severe headache, and flu like symptoms.  The doctors have run every test known to man on him, and nothing is showing up.  At this point, they are concerned that he may have either West Nile virus, Hanta virus, or viral meningitis.  

My SIL is so worried!  My brother is a big, tough cowboy, and it's hard for her to watch him writhe in pain.  The doctors give him pain meds, but within an hour they've worn off.  He's sensitive to light, so they've had to blacken his room.  He's sensitive to noise, and that's not easy to get rid of in a hospital.  

They're just stumped!  I'm hoping for a better update when I call a little later this morning.  But, we could really use some prayers and pixie dust winging their way to Cedar City for my brother Addison, and his family!

Thanks!


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis - sending prayers your way


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis - Your family is in my thoughts.  I hope they find out what is wrong with him very soon.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## my3princes

Glynis prayers to your family.  Any news?


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers for Mom. Sunday was really bad. She was in a LOT of pain and it was really bringing her mood down too. Luckily, there was a major turnaround overnight and by Monday morning she was much better. Still hurting and really worn out today, but better.

Deb - I hope your new job is going well.

Glynis - Been praying since I saw your FB post. I hope they find something out soon and have your brother on the mend.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Hoping all of you are doing well.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hello friends  Hope all is well!


----------



## my3princes

My continued prayers to Glynis and Janet.  I feel your pain and wish I could be with each of you through these difficult times


----------



## my3princes

The new job is going fine.  So far just orientation and some basic training.  Hopefully I'll get to start learning the position tomorrow.  I'm ready to dive in.


----------



## tmfranlk

I hope Glynis doesn't mind if I pass on an update about her brother. He was able to go home Tues evening and as of yesterday had been pain free for about a day. The doctor's are leaning towards something called Status Migrainousus which is basically the migraine stacking on top of itself for several days compounding the pain. Hopefully the meds will help him and he won't have to go through that again.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Kepping all our DDA friends close to my heart right now.


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> I hope Glynis doesn't mind if I pass on an update about her brother. He was able to go home Tues evening and as of yesterday had been pain free for about a day. The doctor's are leaning towards something called Status Migrainousus which is basically the migraine stacking on top of itself for several days compounding the pain. Hopefully the meds will help him and he won't have to go through that again.



Thanks for the update on here, Tia!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Several of our DDA friends need our prayers and pixie dust right now, sending good thoughts to all of them.

Glynis - glad to hear the update on your brother, hopefully they can keep it under control

Right now I'm waiting on the insurance to approve the skin graft, in the meantime it's oxygen therapy for at least another two weeks


----------



## my3princes

Prayers to all.  It seems the last few years have dealt hard times to most of us.  Prayers that we all come out strong and unscaved :hugs:


----------



## Tinkaroo

Lots of  to everyone right now.  I'm a little out of the loop on anything not posted here, but I will send out some prayers for everyone.  Spreading it around certainly can't hurt.  Love to all!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tinkaroo said:


> Lots of  to everyone right now.  I'm a little out of the loop on anything not posted here, but I will send out some prayers for everyone.  Spreading it around certainly can't hurt.  Love to all!



I know that Janet hasn't posted on here much lately, but a very condensed version is that her DH, Gary, is very very ill.  We are all hoping that they can find what is going on and he can start to heal.  

Other than that, I think you know everything else everyone has been dealing with the past year or so.  Hope that helps.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We are getting spoiled by all the beautiful weather we have been having (well, except for a couple of days).


----------



## Tinkaroo

Thanks, Elin, for the update.  Lots and lots of love, prayers, and pixie dust to Janet, Gary, and their boys.   I pray that they will find answers soon, and that the prognosis is positive.

I think I'm finally going to break down and join FB this weekend.  I've been putting it off as another way of avoiding distractions, but it's becoming more and more important in order to stay informed in so many aspects of my life.  So, if anyone wants to be friends on FB (or if there is a DDA group), let me know!


----------



## bear74

So last week we found out that dads cancer was back.  He had been in remission since Nov.  He will do at least 3-4 rounds of chemo, which is 3 days worth of 5 different chemos every 4 weeks.  With a nupogen shot after every round and blood work drawn every week to watch his Hemoglobin and Hematocrit as last time they got real low.  They will of course monitor his white blood cell count as well.  

Then Grandma had a mini stroke last week but seems to be improving well.

Savannah is doing good she weighs almost 6lbs and has been home from the hospital for 2 weeks.  Jen's Blood Pressure is still elevated and she is still taking meds.  Lindsay this is my Brothers girlfriend and daughter Savannah was born at 29.6 weeks and weighed 2lbs 5oz.  She was delivered early due to Jen having Severe PreEclampsia.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Lindsay, there is a DDA group on facebook.  We will all look for you!

Jennifer - I am sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## MrsHeg

Jennifer - sending good thoughts your way

I can't believe we leave in less than three weeks, it doesn't look like I'll be returning to work before we go, hopefully this skin graft has taken and is generating new skin cells so we can get this thing healed over.  I've accepted the fact that it's going to be quite a while before I can stand on it for any length of time without pain, I just want to get on with it.  

Elin - give me a time and place and we'll meet you there, I'm so looking forward to seeing you guys again.  

My daughters and SIL's are a mess, you wouldn't believe what they are calling me because of the origin of the skin graft they used.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## my3princes

bear74 said:


> So last week we found out that dads cancer was back.  He had been in remission since Nov.  He will do at least 3-4 rounds of chemo, which is 3 days worth of 5 different chemos every 4 weeks.  With a nupogen shot after every round and blood work drawn every week to watch his Hemoglobin and Hematocrit as last time they got real low.  They will of course monitor his white blood cell count as well.
> 
> Then Grandma had a mini stroke last week but seems to be improving well.
> 
> Savannah is doing good she weighs almost 6lbs and has been home from the hospital for 2 weeks.  Jen's Blood Pressure is still elevated and she is still taking meds.  Lindsay this is my Brothers girlfriend and daughter Savannah was born at 29.6 weeks and weighed 2lbs 5oz.  She was delivered early due to Jen having Severe PreEclampsia.



I'm so sorry, I hope he responds well to this new round.  It's good to hear that Savannah is doing well.  I hope they can get Lindsay's blood pressure under control.  Usually blood pressure levels quickly after preEclampsia, at least it did for me 



MrsHeg said:


> Jennifer - sending good thoughts your way
> 
> I can't believe we leave in less than three weeks, it doesn't look like I'll be returning to work before we go, hopefully this skin graft has taken and is generating new skin cells so we can get this thing healed over.  I've accepted the fact that it's going to be quite a while before I can stand on it for any length of time without pain, I just want to get on with it.
> 
> Elin - give me a time and place and we'll meet you there, I'm so looking forward to seeing you guys again.
> 
> My daughters and SIL's are a mess, you wouldn't believe what they are calling me because of the origin of the skin graft they used.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Owe, that area must be sore too


----------



## my3princes

We had a decent weekend at the NSRA car show.  The weather was much better than predicted and we were home earlier than I predicted.  It was fun.  Of course Chris' head is full of new ideas.

I took Nick to tour Champlain college on Saturday and we both really liked the school, the size and program seems prefect for him and they start work studies in their major field as early as Freshman year.  They also have a great post college placement rate.  Of course it is expensive   He's only a junior so we are starting early, but it is definitely a contender.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Deb - Sounds like a nice weekend. The college sounds good for Nick. Always good to think early.

Debbie - I hope the graph is taking well and you'll be ready to go for your trip. Praying that the pain starts subsiding for you.

Jennifer - Hope your dad's treatments are going well. Praying always.

Busy weekend here. Saturday was the final celebration for Girl Scout's 100th birthday here. There was a parade, big family fest with over 100 activity booths and a free concert. We went for the parade and booths, but left before the concert as we'd decided to go to Disney on Ice for Deva's birthday. The birthday event was a lot of fun and we all LOVED Disney on Ice. Deva was enthralled. Then yesterday we had her birthday party with family and a few friends. She was SO excited! Cake had to go first once she saw it, "It's my Hap Birday take! Mama, I knee my fork!" 

Her Wubbzy cake





She absolutely loved everyone singing to her





She got a plethora of Little People princesses (plus Wonder Woman and her invisible jet!). (Though now mommy's regretting not getting the castle despite the fact that we have a ton of Little People buildings so Santa may decide to bring that after all.)





She's very proud of herself for almost getting the "I'm two" fingers right. They waver between the thumb and pointer and a "Hook 'em Horns" version. My sister is an encourager of the horns version.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Glynis said:


> Deb - That room looks great!!!  I don't suppose you'd want to come to Utah to do my girl's rooms, would ya???
> 
> Elin - Hooray for a trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> Debbie - Sorry about your wound care!  What a pain... literally!  I hope the antibiotics and other therapies take care of things!
> 
> Bernadette - Glad you had a fun time in So Cal!  I think you made a good call on the Half.  Sure wish I could have made it out there to meet up with you and Deb's family, and Tia!  That would have been awesome!
> 
> Tia - Good luck with playing nurse.  Those knee replacements are tough to recover from!  My mom had both her knees replaced at the same time.  It was rough!  However, once it was over she was so glad she had done it.
> 
> Things here are going quite well.  The kids seem to be adjusting to the school year, and I'm adjusting to the down time, as well.
> 
> We are still in limbo on the moving situation, although Alan keeps hearing rumors that he's already been hired for the new position, so we don't know what to think.  He asked his boss, and was told that it was a real possibility for January.  If that happens, Alan will move south first, and live with my dad while he works and finds a house for us.  I will stay put here, and help the kids finish out the school year, pack up and get ready to move after our Disneyland trip in June.  Sigh.  I just wish we knew for sure.  Until we do, though, I'm decluttering, dejunking, and giving away a ton of stuff we don't need anymore.  Good to do regardless, I guess.



Exciting news. I hope you find out soon.


----------



## MrsHeg

Tia - She's so cute,  the birthday party looks like a huge success!

I've been looking over the claims that have been sent in to my insurance, it is absolutely ridiculous, over $23,000.00 for my first visit to wound care?  Yes they did a debridement, it took all of ten minutes for the procedure.   

I broke down and reserved the scooter for the trip today, I need this getaway!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tia - I loved seeing the pictures from Deva's party.  I can't believe she is TWO!!

Debbie - You and Bob can have scooter races on the BoardWalk!!   We will keep in touch about the best time to see one another.  We will be in Epcot almost every day of our trip.  We can usually be found in the World Showcase. That's where the action is!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I think I had told you all that one of the hospitals Bob was in last year is having an Open House celebrating their 5th year in Richmond.  There are Kindred Hospitals all over the country, but the one here was very new 18 months ago when he was sent there from ICU here in F'burg.  They invited us to return to help in the celebration and I am canceling all my classes and private lessons tomorrow to take him.  I got an email yesterday asking if I would speak at the Open House.  So, amidst all my lesson planning, assignment writing, composition editing and general everyday "stuff" I am trying very hard to put together some notes so I don't forget the things we both want to say to these wonderful people.

I think Bob is as excited to get all dressed up tomorrow for the first time since January 16, 2011.  Business casual is dressed up for him these days...   He also wants to show off a bit for them.  As hard as they all tried, they were not able to get him walking while he was there.  At the end of his month at Kindred he could sit on the side of the bed and get into a wheel chair without passing out.  He cannot wait to walk in that door using his walker. I can't wait to see him do it!


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> I think I had told you all that one of the hospitals Bob was in last year is having an Open House celebrating their 5th year in Richmond.  There are Kindred Hospitals all over the country, but the one here was very new 18 months ago when he was sent there from ICU here in F'burg.  They invited us to return to help in the celebration and I am canceling all my classes and private lessons tomorrow to take him.  I got an email yesterday asking if I would speak at the Open House.  So, amidst all my lesson planning, assignment writing, composition editing and general everyday "stuff" I am trying very hard to put together some notes so I don't forget the things we both want to say to these wonderful people.
> 
> I think Bob is as excited to get all dressed up tomorrow for the first time since January 16, 2011.  Business casual is dressed up for him these days...   He also wants to show off a bit for them.  As hard as they all tried, they were not able to get him walking while he was there.  At the end of his month at Kindred he could sit on the side of the bed and get into a wheel chair without passing out.  He cannot wait to walk in that door using his walker. I can't wait to see him do it!



That's so awesome, Elin! Sounds like a wonderful event and they're going to be so happy with Bob's progress, I'm sure. 


Debbie - Glad you're getting the scooter and going for it. I'm sure it will be great even if a bit different than usual.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, all.  Sorry to drop away like that.  Things got crazy here!  Thanks, Tia, for posting the update on my brother.  He's doing fine, now, and the doctor thinks they can keep his headaches under control, and not have them "stack" anymore.

We made a quick trip to see my brother and my dad this past weekend.  Alan got to do some work on his Master's thesis documentary while we were there, so it was a productive weekend.

Katie is knee deep in rehearsals for Shakespeare competition which is October 4-6.  She is really excited, and so am I!  I'm going as a chaperone, so it will be interesting for us all!

Jacob survived his first bullying episode at Middle School, and came through it just fine!  He's proud of the way he handled it, and his confidence has grown because of it.  Of course, I am a wreck about it, and have placed a bunch of "spies" in the school to watch and see if it starts up again.

The twins went to their first sleep away camp last week.  It's a school sponsored camp, and they had a great time!  They are just really enjoying school this year!

Timothy has kept me busy with a fever that comes and goes.  Unfortunately, he has a really bad gag reflex and any time I try to give him medicine, he just throws it back up.  If this fever keeps coming back, we may just have to go with the suppositories.  Ick!

Debbie - I'm praying that the skin graft takes, and that you can recover quickly!  I'm glad that you reserved a scooter, though.  It will make your trip much more enjoyable!

Lindsay - I'm on FB and would love to get a friend request from you!!!

Tia - The party looked so cute!  Deva is adorable!  I can't believe she's 2!  How did that happen???

Jennifer - Prayers for your dad.  That chemo is so hard.  Good luck with it all.  Glad the baby is doing so well!

Elin - Can't wait to hear all about Bob's triumphal return!  I know he is proud of how far he has come, and he should be!  

Deb - I can't believe you guys are college shopping!!!  The boys are growing up way too fast!  Good luck with all the decisions that are coming your way!


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis - Congratulations to Jacob, I hate the fact that a lot of times the kids that are bullied end up leaving school.  I understand that parents have to do what they feel is best for their child, I'm just saying that it's a shame that the bully's are staying, they should be the ones punished, not the victims.

Elin - I can't wait to hear about Bob's reunion, I have to admit when I get to feeling sorry for myself I think of Bob and all he has overcome and it's helps to put things in perspective, we have to deal with the hand we are dealt and do the best we can.  I have told Richie that he better not ever insist that I go to the doctor for something like this again!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *

We're are getting ready to leave!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Afternoon,

Elin - I saw Bob's picture on FB, he looked great!

I'm having a "new" pain in my foot, I sure am hoping it goes away and isn't a sign of something else.  

Sending prayers and pixie dust to all those in need right now


----------



## PNO4TE

Debbie   I am hoping it is something like "phantom pain" and goes away very quickly!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Good morning and happy weekend!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We had a wonderful weekend here, and I am looking forward to only one more week of teaching before we leave!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Afternoon, hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## my3princes

I passed my Basic Life Support class today  didn't find out until Friday that I had to take it, and never read the book.  The instructor pulled me aside and said that I should consider teaching it   I guess with all this medical aptitude I should have become a doctor


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - Good for you!! 

Debbie - How are you doing?


----------



## MrsHeg

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Deb - Good for you!!
> 
> Debbie - How are you doing?



Hanging in there and counting down the days, this much needed trip will be our most laid back one yet, I see lots of breaks coming.  Richie's sister called two nights ago and said they had decided to go also, one of his brother's recently moved to Orlando and lives 15 minutes from Disney so it looks like we'll be having a mini reunion also.


----------



## Glynis

Deb - Good for you!!!  Congrats on how things seem to be going with the new job!

Debbie - Any more new pains?  What did the doctor say about the other one?  Laid back vacations are wonderful!!!  A chance to do what you want, when you want!  Embrace the freedom!!!

Elin - Saw Bob's pic on FB, and he looked wonderful.  I bet you had a great time!!

Things here are plugging along.  Nothing new to report, except I have a new ticker!


----------



## MrsHeg

They moved up my wound care day from Thursday to tomorrow because I've been having more pain, I haven't been allowed to look at it because of the graft, I just found out that they ordered a second graft and they will be applying it tomorrow also.  This means that I will have to be careful and not get my foot wet at all while in Disney.

I did ask that my reservations be changed to a handicap accessible room, I need to be able to bath somehow and the regular tub/ shower setup won't work without a handheld shower and a stool.  I really don't want to go a week with only sponge baths.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> They moved up my wound care day from Thursday to tomorrow because I've been having more pain, I haven't been allowed to look at it because of the graft, I just found out that they ordered a second graft and they will be applying it tomorrow also.  This means that I will have to be careful and not get my foot wet at all while in Disney.
> 
> I did ask that my reservations be changed to a handicap accessible room, I need to be able to bath somehow and the regular tub/ shower setup won't work without a handheld shower and a stool.  I really don't want to go a week with only sponge baths.


Debbie I am so sorry for all you're going through!!!

Do you have a cast cover for your foot?  I used one that came up to just under my knee. It kept my foot nice and dry. My doctor said that keeping it dry was VERY important to avoid infection. 

Hope you're able to enjoy your vacation.


----------



## my3princes

We learned last night that one of our neighbor's 30 year old son attempted suicide Saturday night.  He is in intensive care and his prognosis is unclear as they have him in a medical induced coma.  He hung himself with a chain.  If anyone has any prayers to spare I'm sure the family would appreciate it.


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Deb! That is awful!  Prayers said!  We have had a rash of teen suicides here over the last year, and it is devastating to see what it does to the families!  Not to mention the community.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA *

I am doing a quick check-in here.  I swear I am never going to be ready to leave on Sunday.  We finally got our clothes all laid out and ready to pack. Now I have to fit all Bob's food and meds and the other things we need into the two (free) suitcases and hope there is room for our clothes.   If we have to pay to check a bag I won't really complain, but it would be nice to only have two!

Debbie - I hope this new graft is easy and alleviates pain!

Glynis -  for your new ticker!!

Deb - how sad


----------



## my3princes

Thank you for the prayers.  I spoke with the family today and they are hopeful.  It appears he had a guardian angel as his neck isn't broken and the ligaments, arteries and tubes in his neck seem to be completely intact.  He has a small bone chip in the neck, but they don't think he'll need surgery.  He is conscious and they have removed the vent.  The MRI looked good and while he can't speak as a result of the vent (temporary ) he seems cognative.  He's still in the ICU with a lot of unknowns, but the signs are all positive


----------



## MrsHeg

Oh Deb, how horrible, as long as I live I will never forget the sight of the guy who hung himself, I can see his face right now.  I can't imagine what his family is going through.

The second graft was put on today, these are artificial grafts and it is normal to have more than one, the good news is the first one did take for the most part, I still have a couple of areas that aren't covered but it is possible that I won't need a third one.  

As far as pain goes, I'm having a pretty good day (knock on wood)

I heard from my SIL today and they won't be joining us in Disney after all, I've been told a few different things as to why,


----------



## bear74

Debbie and Elin I hope you both have a good trip.


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> Debbie and Elin I hope you both have a good trip.



Thanks, Jennifer!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

three *three* T H R E E 

I teach classes tonight until 8:00, tomorrow Bob has his coumadin clinic appointment and I have private lessons from 3:30-6:30.  Saturday Kristin is coming down for our traditional pre-WDW pedicure and then Sunday we leave.


----------



## MrsHeg

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> three *three* T H R E E
> 
> I teach classes tonight until 8:00, tomorrow Bob has his coumadin clinic appointment and I have private lessons from 3:30-6:30.  Saturday Kristin is coming down for our traditional pre-WDW pedicure and then Sunday we leave.



Thanks Jennifer


Three days!  Gives you enough time to get the party started before we join you!  Although there won't be any pedicures for me this trip


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Thanks Jennifer
> 
> 
> Three days!  Gives you enough time to get the party started before we join you!  Although there won't be any pedicures for me this trip



I'll get mine done twice so you don't feel left out, Debbie!  

Can't wait to see you and Richie again.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I am too darned excited to sleep.  I will be too tired to enjoy this trip if i don't stay in the bed for more than 4 hours at a time!


----------



## Dee Hill

delete


----------



## artsywoman

I was wondering if anyone can direct me to instruction on how to do Name Fills with CS4 I have it (have access through work), but I have Noooooo idea how to use it. I've put in a Name Fill request with absolut_mandy but she went on ( much deserved) vacation. I wont be able to work on the crafts when she gets back (I believe others are in line in front of my request and I have a full plate after mid october until the trip). Can anyone show me how to do it myself?
Thanks,
Tonya


----------



## artsywoman

*photoshop in CS4


----------



## MrsHeg

Just checking in to say hi, hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

Great trip so far. Waiting to see Debbie and Elizabeth and Lindsay and... might be more than I am remembering right now.   Have a great day!


----------



## PNO4TE

artsywoman said:


> I was wondering if anyone can direct me to instruction on how to do Name Fills with CS4 I have it (have access through work), but I have Noooooo idea how to use it. I've put in a Name Fill request with absolut_mandy but she went on ( much deserved) vacation. I wont be able to work on the crafts when she gets back (I believe others are in line in front of my request and I have a full plate after mid october until the trip). Can anyone show me how to do it myself?
> Thanks,
> Tonya



Hi, Tonya - Has anyone helped you yet? Although most of us on this thread have done designing in the past, this spot has kindly been provided for us old timers who have stopped actively designing but wanted a place to keep in touch with old friends. 

I am on vacation at WDW right now and finding a better thread to ask your question is difficult on my Nook. But if you go back up to the top of the Creative DISigns board and look around I bet there is a thread that will have your answer more quickly than we do.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Another good day yesterday and I got to see Lindsay!!! I hope both Bob and I have a chance to meet up with her again before she goes home.  (... she is just as sweet and lovely as ever!)

Headed to AK this morning with lunch at Yak & Yeti with another DIS friend. More F & W later today.

We are (im)patiently waiting the arrival of Kristin (tomorrow) and Elizabeth and Debbie!


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  I'm home for a "minute" before jetting off to dad's house... again!

Last weekend I went with Katie to her Shakespeare competition.  The scene that she was in took 3rd place in her division!  She was so excited!  The entire team did so well that they took 2nd place Sweepstakes!  It was a great trip!  Of course, I came home to a husband with a nasty cold, which means the house fell apart while I was gone.  Every dish and pot and pan in the house was dirty.  I've spent the last 2 days doing dishes and laundry in all my "spare" time.

The district's Fall Break starts tomorrow.  The last of my kids gets home from school at 4:00, so we are heading to dad's house tonight!  Alan has some interviews lined up for his thesis documentary, and the rest of us plan to relax, watch some theater, and just enjoy being away from home!  We will get back Sunday night.  Of course, that means I have to pack everyone up before we leave, which means a hectic day for me.  Oh well!  No rest for the weary!


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all. A quick prayer request for Jennifer (bear). She just texted me that she was in a car accident this morning. They are keeping her overnight because they say one of her carotid arteries is narrowed on the side where the seatbelt was. She says she's really sore and bruised all down her left side. I don't believe any of the girls were with her. I'll post more if I here anything. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bear74

Thanks Tia for posting for me.  No the girls were at home.  I was on my way to work. My mom talked to the tow truck company and the sherrif, both say the van is totaled. It would have been paid off next month.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

bear74 said:


> Thanks Tia for posting for me.  No the girls were at home.  I was on my way to work. My mom talked to the tow truck company and the sherrif, both say the van is totaled. It would have been paid off next month.



o no!! Im so sorry to hear this..how are you feeling? Im glad the girls werent with you.


----------



## PNO4TE

Jennifer - I am so sorry to hear about your accident, and very happy to know the girls were not with you!


----------



## bear74

Their letting me go home tonight.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Glad you get to go home, Jennifer!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Jennifer - I am glad you were discharged last night!

Off to MK early this morning for a quick look around and a final meeting with Lindsay!

Have good days, everyone.


----------



## MrsHeg

Jennifer - I'm glad you're ok and thank goodness the girls weren't with you

I have wound care this morning and we're off to see the world!


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Jennifer - I'm glad you're ok and thank goodness the girls weren't with you
> 
> I have wound care this morning and we're off to see the world!



 Elizabeth got in late last night! Almost time to see some more old friends! Hurry up and get here!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA! 

Things are about the same here. Mom goes back to work next Friday and then has her second knee done on Dec 10. She's doing really well with just a few really sore days here and there. The toughest part with going back to work is going to be energy level. 8 hour grocery store days are a far reach from what she's doing now. She's trying to get out and do more right now to build her stamina, but she's wiped by the end of the day. I figure that first week or so back will have her totally exhausted and to just plan for nothing extra from her right now. But the knee is straight, only surgery sore and getting stronger every day so that's all good!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

So glad we got to see Elizabeth and Debbie last week.  Made the trip so much more enjoyable!


----------



## Glynis

Hey all.  Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  Things got really crazy, and I don't think they are going to slow down much until after Thanksgiving.  Of course, then we have Christmas to deal with, so maybe I'd better not hold my breath!


Elin - Sounds like you had a fun trip!  Tell all!!

Jennifer - I'm so glad that you weren't hurt worse in the accident.  That is really scary!

Tia - Prayers for your mom as she continues to recover.  It's a hard thing, but totally worth it.

Debbie - Hope all is well with your leg, while on your trip!  

I'm up to my ears in costumes for White Christmas at Katie's high school.  Remind me never to volunteer for this kind of thing, again!  With Alan in school, and the kids going 10 different ways all the time, it really wasn't a good idea!  Oh well.  It will be over before Thanksgiving.  Then, I'm going to have to have a talk with the director about the rest of the year.  I just don't think I can do this!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Glynis - you sound busy!!  That seems to be the story of ALL our lives from now till after the first of the year, doesn't it??


----------



## bear74

Ugg still waiting to hear from the other guys insurance.  I was supposed to do a recorded statement today with their adjustor but he could not make the call time we had scheduled.  Their driver the 80 yr old man does not remember what happened.  Hopefully by monday we will have a police report.  When they took the cars from the scene the police took the at fault car which was his.

But at Kia today we went to look at the new vans and they were able to get us in one with 0 down the payments are a bit over budget.  but they said to make 3 payments then refi with the money we get for the old van as a down payment. and that will put us under budget amount.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Good luck, Jennifer... what a pain!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

We're back from a wonderful trip, loved seeing Elin and Elizabeth.  I spent less time on my foot there than I would have at home with the ECV, so it felt much better.

We went to the party for a second time on Thursday night to meet with Richie's brother and family, that was a total disaster.  Disney really blew it for me on that one, so much so I will probably email them about it, not that they will do anything about it but it will "get it off my chest."

Jennifer - good luck dealing with the insurance, it can definitely be a pain.

Glynis - hope everything slows down a bit for you

Back to wound care today, hopefully we'll get a look at the graft.  Crossing my fingers that this is the last one.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning.  I have a couple of minutes before I need to get breakfast going for the kids, so here I am!

Debbie - I'm so sorry that things didn't go well with the second party.  Must have been big in order for you to feel like emailing someone about it.  Still, I'm glad you had a good time with Elin and Elizabeth.

Elin - I'm really hoping to slow down at some point.  Alan had a "come to Jesus" meeting with me about it this weekend, and I really need to do something to cut down on things.  Looks like I'll be having a meeting with a couple of other drama parents about costumes for the rest of the year.

Nothing too much going on here today.  It's a "minimal" day, which means the kids only have a half day of school so the teachers can go to district meetings.  I do know that I have a grocery trip scheduled in sometime.  We are out of practically everything.  Alan hates to shop, and since I was doing costumes all weekend long, nothing got purchased for eating.  Sigh.  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Debbie - I am glad that (for the most part) your trip was a good one.  Also glad that your ECV helped out a lot.  We both used Bob's this trip and it saved my ankle, which now seems to be doing OK.  I am curious about what happened at the second party?!?!

Glynis - You just need to learn to say, "NO!"  Best word I found in my vocabulary a number of years ago.  No one suffered and I was better for it.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning friends


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good Morning friends



Good morning, Debbie.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!*


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  Just popping in to say hi, and to vent a little bit.

I've told y'all about my MIL and how she is a passive/aggressive manipulator.  Well, this time she's done it!  Alan's niece just got married in England, and MIL wanted to go.  However, she can't afford it on her own, and her health is awful.  That kind of trip might just do her in.  However, she really wanted to go.  She kept hinting around, hoping that Alan's sister would foot the bill, and get her there, and take care of her while she was there.  SIL didn't fall for it, so MIL didn't get to go.

While SIL was in England, MIL and her husband make the monumental decision to move to Arkansas where another sister of Alan's lives.  This sister is the biggest enabler to her mother.  It's quite disgusting to watch.  MIL went crying to SIL, about how none of us ever visit her, we never invite her to anything, etc.  Really, the whole 9 yards.  She really spread it on thick.  Of course we visit her!  She's been invited to everything that's happened to any of the kids or grandkids since she moved to this current house.  Of course, she doesn't tell SIL any of that, so SIL sends a scathing email to all her siblings, telling us all how awful we are that we won't make Mom and Bob feel welcome!  She tells us how she is going to move Mom and Bob to Arkansas where she and her kids can take care of them in their declining years and we all ought to be ashamed of ourselves.

Anyway, a week passes, and MIL gives notice at her current house, and starts getting ready to move, all the while making little comments about how she'd really like to stay, but she needs to be "closer to family".  At this point, we are all DONE with her manipulation!  We just let her comment, and don't say anything, which really riled her up.  SIL in Arkansas lets us know that unfortunately, she can't come out and drive MIL and Bob to Arkansas, so we are going to have to pack her up and figure out how to get her there.  We found a person willing to drive her, so all we have to do is pack them up.  

We rented a POD and as of last night, it is full.  Today we get to go up there, finish packing their car with the last of what they will take with them, and load up a trailer full of furniture she wants us to sell at a yard sale and send her the money.  

I'm trying to have a good attitude, but it's getting really hard.  This move will kill her and her husband.  Both of them are in very poor health, and have been advised not to move by their doctors.  They won't listen.  I would really rather not go to help, because it's really hard for me to hold my tongue when she starts in with her digs on her ungrateful children.  However, she's not my mom, and it's not my place to yell at her!  I also have to take into account that this will probably be the last time my children will ever see their grandma alive again.  So, I get to put on a happy face, help pack their car and trailer tonight, and throw a farewell party for them.  

Send me all your good thoughts today and tomorrow!  I'm going to need them!


----------



## tmfranlk

Oh Glynis I'm so sorry. What a mess for all of you. It's tough sometimes, I know. Hugs or you all and you the through the next few days.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Good morning, everyone!  Just popping in to say hi, and to vent a little bit.
> 
> I've told y'all about my MIL and how she is a passive/aggressive manipulator.  Well, this time she's done it!  Alan's niece just got married in England, and MIL wanted to go.  However, she can't afford it on her own, and her health is awful.  That kind of trip might just do her in.  However, she really wanted to go.  She kept hinting around, hoping that Alan's sister would foot the bill, and get her there, and take care of her while she was there.  SIL didn't fall for it, so MIL didn't get to go.
> 
> While SIL was in England, MIL and her husband make the monumental decision to move to Arkansas where another sister of Alan's lives.  This sister is the biggest enabler to her mother.  It's quite disgusting to watch.  MIL went crying to SIL, about how none of us ever visit her, we never invite her to anything, etc.  Really, the whole 9 yards.  She really spread it on thick.  Of course we visit her!  She's been invited to everything that's happened to any of the kids or grandkids since she moved to this current house.  Of course, she doesn't tell SIL any of that, so SIL sends a scathing email to all her siblings, telling us all how awful we are that we won't make Mom and Bob feel welcome!  She tells us how she is going to move Mom and Bob to Arkansas where she and her kids can take care of them in their declining years and we all ought to be ashamed of ourselves.
> 
> Anyway, a week passes, and MIL gives notice at her current house, and starts getting ready to move, all the while making little comments about how she'd really like to stay, but she needs to be "closer to family".  At this point, we are all DONE with her manipulation!  We just let her comment, and don't say anything, which really riled her up.  SIL in Arkansas lets us know that unfortunately, she can't come out and drive MIL and Bob to Arkansas, so we are going to have to pack her up and figure out how to get her there.  We found a person willing to drive her, so all we have to do is pack them up.
> 
> We rented a POD and as of last night, it is full.  Today we get to go up there, finish packing their car with the last of what they will take with them, and load up a trailer full of furniture she wants us to sell at a yard sale and send her the money.
> 
> I'm trying to have a good attitude, but it's getting really hard.  This move will kill her and her husband.  Both of them are in very poor health, and have been advised not to move by their doctors.  They won't listen.  I would really rather not go to help, because it's really hard for me to hold my tongue when she starts in with her digs on her ungrateful children.  However, she's not my mom, and it's not my place to yell at her!  I also have to take into account that this will probably be the last time my children will ever see their grandma alive again.  So, I get to put on a happy face, help pack their car and trailer tonight, and throw a farewell party for them.
> 
> Send me all your good thoughts today and tomorrow!  I'm going to need them!



I know this is hard to go through, but it might be just what the doctor ordered for you and your family.  The degree of separation may stop or at least slow down the manipulation and you know in your heart and God knows that you have done everything right.  Be at peace and let them go.

Chris had the last straw with his mother a few years ago and he seems okay with not communicating with her.  We only ever heard from her when she needed something anyway so he is just not letting her manipulate him anymore.


----------



## bear74

Glynis,
 like Deb said you know in your heart that you and Alan did everything you could.


----------



## Codys Disney Pals

I love the great ideas!


----------



## Codys Disney Pals

Such talented designers!
Lisa


----------



## PNO4TE

*Glynis* - My heart goes out to you and Alan and the rest of his family.  There is probably nothing worse than the grief family members can visit on each other.  I know that you think this will be the "end" of MIL and her husband, but in the long run it may be the best thing for the entire family.  Living in another area might be good for them.  I know it will be good for you.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I somehow missed getting onto the DIS yesterday at all!!  

We are also getting ready for _Frankenstorm_.  Although scheduled to hit north of us, we ought to be having quite an experience for 3-4 days.  Our governor has already declared a state of emergency here in Virginia.  

Meanwhile, I have doomed us all by going into a cooking frenzy (not storm related) and my freezer is filled with Pulled Pork BBQ, Brunswick Stew, Chili, Pizzaburgers, Red Sauce and Kielbasa-Lentil Soup.  What the heck was I thinking?!?!?!  At least if we lose power for an extended time the neighborhood will eat well, right?


----------



## my3princes

We're expecting to feel the storm too, but it is unclear what we'll get.  Wind for sure, but not sure if we'll get rain, snow, mix   They're saying a Nor Easter with a Hurricane at the center  I need to pick up some groceries tomorrow anyway and we need to put the outside furniture downstairs.  We'll probably tie down the gas grill but that's all we need to do.  I should charge our lantern just to be safe.  We sit on high ground and had no ill effects from Irene though so many around us did.  I hope we're not under estimating it.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Everyone stay safe this week, please!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Stay safe everyone out East. I hope Sandy is kinder than expected. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Well I head back to work this morning, Richie is dead set against it, but I feel I have no choice, so I go back to light duty with restrictions.

Glynis -  hopefully everything will work out for them

To my friends in the path of Sandy, stay safe and keep us posted


----------



## yellowfish78

Is there a link for the Animal Kingdom Villas?  I thought I saw one in someone's signature once, but just looking for general info on them.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Hope everyone is as fine as we are this morning.


----------



## my3princes

Hi all.  We are having the heavy rains now.  We had winds gusts earlier, seems worse now than yesterday.  All are safe here.  Hopefully things calm down tomorrow.  Hope everyone is safe with minimal damage.


----------



## MrsHeg

Glad to hear everyone made it through the storm


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *

Anyone else feel like there are just not enough hours in a day?!?!?


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA! *
> 
> Anyone else feel like there are just not enough hours in a day?!?!?



each and every day


----------



## my3princes

God help me, we have another teenage driver.  Hunter got his learner's permit today


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> God help me, we have another teenage driver.  Hunter got his learner's permit today



that is just. not. possible!!!!  He cannot be that old?!?!?!?  Good luck, Deb!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Jen - I know you don't get on here very often, but please know Bob and I are keeping you close to our hearts as you all work through the devastation in your area.  I know you are sad.


----------



## Glynis

my3princes said:


> God help me, we have another teenage driver.  Hunter got his learner's permit today



Wow!  Where does the time go???  Katie turned 15 in July, and I can't get her to even crack the handbook open.  She really doesn't want to learn to drive!  Alan is going to have to force the issue, I think!


----------



## Glynis

PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> Jen - I know you don't get on here very often, but please know Bob and I are keeping you close to our hearts as you all work through the devastation in your area.  I know you are sad.



Jen - the same goes for me and my family!  Please know that you are in our thoughts.  I hope that you are doing ok.  Please let us know.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Jen -   My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, although Richie and I came through Katrina with minimal damage compared to several, we have several family members who didn't.  The good news is that they have all either rebuilt or relocated and are doing well now.

It is still shocking when I drive down our beach area, so many people were unable to rebuild, the reason being is they were unable to insure their properties, the cost is unbelievable.

We as a country need to come together to help those in need, it was so wonderful to see all the people here to lend a helping hand after the storm, without them and the generous financial donations we would not be where we are today.  I don't have a lot to give but I figure what I do have will be a small help, I plan on donating to the Red Cross, they were amazing.


----------



## my3princes

One of our local businesses donated a box truck which has been pared at Walmart since Friday.  The truck was completely filled by this afternoon and leaves at 6 AM tomorrow morning for New Jersey.  Our community remembers the devastation that we went through just last year and is reaching out to help our neighboring states as they did for us


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning, 

Where has everyone been, I started back to work and have been dealing with exhaustion.  I decided to get a second opinion on my foot so I'll be seeing another doctor about it Wednesday, we'll see what he has to say.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

The mad rush to a musical Christmas has begun.  Not a lot of time to get on here and chat, but I wanted to check in to make sure everyone was OK.  

*Debbie* - I am glad you are getting a second opinion.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

I miss hearing about you all.


----------



## Glynis

Sorry I haven't been around much lately!  However, that should change after Thanksgiving!  The high school play (I did the costumes for it) closes tonight!  Whew!  It's been a ton of work... more than I planned on, actually, but it's also been really fun!  The kids have been so grateful, and I've made a ton of new friends!  However, I miss "free time".  Can't wait to have some of that back!

My brother and his family are coming to stay with us for Thanksgiving and will be here tomorrow, so I've got to spend some time getting the house ready for company.  Luckily, I'm not hosting the big dinner!  My sister gets that honor, as she has the biggest house!  My dad is driving up Wednesday, so he'll be here for our annual pie night!  Can't wait!

I have a pie night with Alan's family tonight, so I've been making pies all day today.  So far I have a browned butter butterscotch pie, a cherry pie, a pecan pie, and I'm working on a derby pie.  That's just for tonight!  Then, for Wednesday, I'm making another derby pie, a sour cream lemon pie (Jacob's request), and a pumpkin/pecan pie.  If the butterscotch is a hit tonight, I may whip another one of those up, too.  It really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be!

Hope you are all doing well.  I promise that once Thanksgiving is over, I will come back and post at least once a day!  I miss the days when there were pages and pages to read.  Oh well.  We are all busy with kids going all kinds of directions!


----------



## tmfranlk

Not much new here. The whole family plus my neighbor kiddos and mom went to see the Christmas lights last night. Our local drive thru park does a ticketed walk through event the first weekend so we checked that out last night. It was a lot if fun to take your time checking everything out. Afterward we all went to Cici's for pizza. 

Thanksgiving we're going to Erin's MIL's again. Sounds like her "ham and turkey" has turned into a full meal plus all the sides we're bringing so it should be more than an adequate feast. 

Miss Charlotte is six months old today and doing great. She's about 11 1/2 lbs and working in frowning. She had a brief hospital stay last week for respiratory junk but no RSV and she's much better now so all is good. She started turning front to back this week as well. She's a happy baby and doing really well over all. 

The girls are very good. Deva's a crazy running constantly talking goofball. She's so full of life and love and laughter. Terra is as crazy creative as ever. In fact right now she's in and out of the house with her club/clubhouse in the works complete with newspaper hat that looks like it could belong to the Pope. 

Wish there were better, more interesting things keeping us busy, but it's really just a bunch of work and other mundane stuff. I may have a new charge come in Jan. A friend of Rachel's is due early Jan and I'll watch the baby when she goes back to school. Once I figure out their ting needs ill work on filling the last spot and moving forward there. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Glynis and Tia... Thanks for the updates! 

Hope everyone's plans for the upcoming Thanksgiving celebration are coming along.  We still don't know what we are doing!  

Kristin and her roommate will arrive tomorrow night and leave Friday morning.  They have to eat a big family dinner with Ashley's family so I am seriously thinking about some kind of buffet spread here that we can graze on throughout the day.  Still thinking...


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, everyone!  Well, it's closing night, and I'm so glad!!!  Hopefully, life will slow down.

My brother and his family arrive tonight, and my dad gets here tomorrow.  We have our second pie night tomorrow night, with my side of the family, so that will be fun!

Right now, the weather is really good, and I'm just crossing my fingers that it stays that way through the weekend.  We just want to be able to send the kids out to play while we get Thanksgiving dinner on.  I'm responsible for stuffing/dressing, candied yams, salad and a pie.  Should be fun!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Hello Everyone!!

Long time since I popped in.  Life is busy and the new job has me running.  It's been a really good fit and the move to the new building has given me a chance to take a leadership role (no pay increase, but maybe that will come later)  I've only been here 9 weeks so having positive comments from the top is certainly boosting my self esteem.  Maybe this is just what the doctor ordered in my life.  Chris and the boys are well.  A 3 boys got straight A's last quarter.  Nick recieved the Outstanding student of the quarter award for his Computer Technologies Class.  That is fabulous since computers is what he plans to major in in college.  He has also been asked to apply to National Honor Society and the FBLA.  We are very proud of all of them.  Varsity bowling starts next Wednesday and Nick just got a seasonal job at Kohls so that will add more to his schedule as well as Hunter's (bowling) and of course it will fill all of our Saturdays for months to come.


----------



## PNO4TE

*DDA!* 

Happy Thanksgiving Eve!


----------



## my3princes

I'm thankful for all my DDA friends.  Love you guys


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Happy December, DDA!


----------



## my3princes

Things are super busy here.  Between work, kids activities, decorating, shopping, wrapping and so much more.  I have a to do list that seems longer than any amount of weekends.  Oh well, I'll keep plugging along.  Judging by how slow this thread is I'm sure that you all are super busy too.

Have a fabulous week


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi,  sorry to have gone mia, things have been crazy and getting crazier, Richie has surgery on his arm in the morning, he says he's not but I think he is a bit nervous.


----------



## my3princes

I hope Richie surgery went well


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

There's not a lot going on, but tons going on... you know?? It is that mad rush to Christmas here and that includes a whole slew of recitals that are starting up on Saturday morning. 

We are holding it at our library theater which is usually not a problem. However, this weekend marks the 150th anniversary celebration of the Battle of Fredericksburg and there will be thousands of union and confederate "soldiers" encamped all over our town and canons and guns and pontoon crossings and speeches and.... you get the picture. I can't wait to hear our students' pieces mixed with the sound of canon!!


----------



## tmfranlk

It'll be a whole new dynamic to recital day!! Sounds like a fun event though. Wish we were closer. 

Things are about the same here. Basic Christmas prep but trying not to get to crazy. Mom's 2nd knee replacement is Mon so we've both been trying to get the shopping/wrapping done before that. Charlotte is getting tubes out in her ears on Tues and will have an overnight hospital stay since she's so little. Kristi has also shared the surprising news that she's pregnant so she's battling her usual awful morning sickness. 

We're going with a lighter school load for the month so that's helping. Lots of reading, math games and partaking of the arts while we enjoy the busy season, plus it lets me get caught up on curriculum creation before the new year. Add it some major house purging and we're keeping busy. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## my3princes

We're busy here too.  Between work, school sports, club sports and rec sports the kids are always on the run and we hit as much as possible.  I am so thankful that Nick is driving as he is a huge help with transportation.  The Varsity bowling season kicks off on Saturday so they are excited about that.  We also need to fit in Colby's concert next week.  This time of year is always stressful and this year is no exception.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - we got your card and I loved seeing all the pictures!  Thanks.


----------



## PNO4TE

Here is a link to all the things going on here this weekend.  I told you it was a big deal!


http://fredericksburg150.org/events-calendar/


----------



## lovesdumbo

Just wanted to pop in and say hi-its been too long!  Been crazy busy!

Debbie-hope Richie is doing well!

Tia-hope your Mom is doing well, congrats to Kristi!

Elin-I'm sure your recitals went well



Had a great trip in November!  I travel very well with that friend.  We stayed at BWV on her DVC points.  We would start out together in the morning, have lunch together and then go our own ways until meeting up for dinner.  The day we arrived I got an email that I had closed on a BWV DVC contract.  I kept thinking I would need too many points to buy DVC but finally realized I could buy some points that I can use for family trips for now but if the kids outgrow Disney I won't have so many that I can't use them for solo trips.




Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## my3princes

Congrats Bernadette!!!  Welcome Home


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> Congrats Bernadette!!!  Welcome Home



Thanks!

Finally got a chance to call and book an August stay today at BWV.  Only have enough points for 6 nights so we'll have to stay somewhere else first.  Not sure if we'll try AoA suite or just do a standard room at BWI-which will likely be about the same price if discounts are the same as they have been lately.  

I also ordered the vouchers for the special PAP.


----------



## my3princes

We were thinking of buying the PAPs before the end of the month, but I'm not sure if or when I'll be able to get time off this summer and Hunter will have driver's ed and Nick needs a job so everything is complicated.  We are thinking of waiting another year before going as I will have more time built up by then.  We really feel like it's not worth going for less than 2 weeks whether we drive or fly (cost vs. time).


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi, I wanted to say thanks for the cards we're receiving, love the pictures Bernadette and Deb.  Aubrey helped me with mine, so if you get one with a very crooked stamp you'll know why, Richie said we should try and straighten them up but I told him he better not.  
    His surgery went well, he is the proud owner of a titanium plate with six screws.  He won't be going back to work before the next year, but he's going to try and get back before his arm is completely healed, that is going to take at least three months, and workman's comp is only two thirds of his pay.  Since it's workman's comp they should let him even if he can't actually do any of the work, the sooner he gets back the better things look with OSHA.


----------



## my3princes

I to thank everyone for the Christmas cards too.  I always look forward to my DDA cards, it wouldn't be Christmas without you.

Chris and I attended my department Christmas party last night, in less than 2 hours at my parents Hunter and Colby started rough housing and Colby ended up with a broken arm.  We were in the ED from 9 PM - 4 AM.  They had a horrible time getting the bone back in place.  It still isn't perfect, but they're hoping that it is close enough to heal itself.  We'll start follow ups on Monday and are hoping for the best.  He has a cast from hand to shoulder and it is his right hand so everything is complicated.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all!

Thanks for the well wishes for mom. She's doing really well. She's hurting, but not near as bad as the first time. She's also not near as exhausted as she was that time, I don't think. She seems to be doing a whole lot better already.

I spent the day out running trying to finish up Christmas. I think one run to Target tomorrow morning for a couple of gift cards for Phil's family should finish it all off. Whew. My goal is to need nothing by next weekend so we'll see how that goes. 

Tomorrow night I'm taking Terra to see The Nutcracker. It will be her first full production of it and she's so excited. I told her we could go out to dinner too so she's chosen....Panda Express.  Yup. We're going all out. 


Deb - YIKES! That's pretty major for Colby. Hope he's not feeling too bad tonight.

Debbie - Glad the surgery went well. I hope Richie is able to get back sooner rather than later and in good shape. Our prayers continue for you both.

Got more cards today from Debbie and Elin. Love getting mail! Elin - your cards are so simple and lovely.


----------



## MrsHeg

Tia - glad to hear that your Mom is doing well

Deb - Sorry to hear about Colby, I know Richie has really had some pain with his, hugs for him.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Recitals are getting into full swing today.  Fifteen left!!

Bernadette - CONGRATS on your DVC purchase! 

Debbie - Glad Richie is doing better.  

Deb - Poor Colby. 

Tia - How did Terra like her first Nutcracker?  It is never "Christmas" until I see my first performance!  

Bob helped with the cards this year.  I got home from work one evening and he was swearing up a storm over those tiny cards. He had gotten the return labels on the wrong end of the envelope on about half of them.  He had tried to replace them and realized that wasn't going to happen.  I guess he figured I would be mad! Imagine his surprise when I just told him to put everything on the wrong end and then no one would know until they turned it over to open it!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning,

Forgot to say congrats Bernadette!!!


----------



## Glynis

Good morning!

Deb - Poor Colby!!!  I hope that his arm heals the way it should!  Poor mom, too.  It's no fun to have to deal with that, especially during Christmas break and summer!

Bernadette - Congrats on the purchase!!!  You guys will get good use of it, I'm sure!

Elin - Enjoy those concerts!  We had Jacob's first band Christmas concert last week, and I enjoyed it immensely!  

Tia - Hope your mom is improving daily!  

Thanks to everyone who has sent out cards!  They sure have brightened my holiday season!  I've been very depressed and gloomy this year, and your cards have been the one bright spot.  I'm trying to pull myself out of the gloom, but it's not so easy this year, for some reason.

The kids have today and tomorrow, and then they are out until the 3rd of January.  We've got some things planned to do with them, so hopefully they won't get bored, and then drive me crazy!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Bob and I are getting ready to head out to Kill Devil Hills for the next ten days.  At one point on another we will have both girls with us. 

What we won't have much of is internet access.  

So...  






See you on New Year's Eve!


----------



## MrsHeg

Here's hoping everyone had a Merry Christmas, I waited until after Christmas to get sick, it's going around my work like the plague and I had to bump it up to pnuemonia.

At least I didn't eat the roast at my MIL's for Christmas dinner, everyone whol did came down with stomach issues, Richie said it didn't taste right so he didn't finish eat, he had a milder case than others did.  I'm definitely hoping for a better year in 2013.


----------



## my3princes

I've been working in our primary care/pedi/family care area for the last couple of weeks and about half the patients are coming in sick, even if they are scheduled for a well visit.  Thank God for purell and clorox wipes.  I had no idea how many viruses are out there simultaneously.  Scary.

Hope you all feel better quickly (and that it doesn't hit our household)


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi DDA!!!
I hope everyone had a good time with friends, family and loved ones during this holiday season.  Lets get the sickies done with!!!
We spent Thanksgiving at Guennas house and Christmas at Howies house.  There was good food to be had both times.  Hal made Amish White Bread both times for sandwiches and I made Sage Cornmeal Biscuits.  The Caprisi Tomatoes were just fantastic.  We even watched Brave and I liked it.  Need to watch it again without kids around!!!
It will be three years in February that I have been unemployed and a year and half for Hal.  I remember when he finally filed for Social Security how emotional he got and was surprised how it affected him.  But when I filed, I finally knew how he felt.  We both had so many interviews and they always seemed that we were so close to getting hired.   After this many years, I finally gave up and said just shove it and filed.  Since Hal was 64 in September, he knew with the SS money and his teachers pension, plus my SS that we would survive.  I will actually get a pension from the seven years I worked for Bell Atlantic/Verizon but not until I turn 65.  That was a big surprise for me.   Just need to somehow save money for Disney trips!!
The main thing was getting health insurance.  Since Hal was in the Navy, we knew he qualified for VA but didnt know what his options were.  Finally after six months of hemming and hawing, he went for a first visit and found out his co-pays were only going to be $20 per visit and much less for prescriptions.   With blood work that he had done, he found out that his PSA test was over 50 and when he went back for a talk with an Urologist, they talked and Hal decided to have them do a biopsy since there was some concern.  That will take place on January 28.    Naturally I am upset since he waited so long to finally go there.   I try not to dwell on this but naturally I am very concerned. 
Since I have no health insurance, it is amazing to find out how much things cost!!  Lots of payment arrangements had to be made for a few visits I had to make.  
The grand children are getting cuter every time I see pictures of them.  Vivian is so busy, reminds me of her mother!  Caleb with his red hair just makes me laugh with every picture I see. 
Within the last four weeks time we had to put down our two female cats.  First Josie and that was so very hard because she was first Guennas cat but we took Josie in when Nicholas became allergic.  That was the best four years.  I got her to eventually not only sit with me but sit on my lap and she loved getting belly rubs and lots of brushing.  She was just shy of 17 years.  We were all there, Guenna, her son Nicholas and Hal and I.  She stood by me when I was having such problems getting left go from my job and then having problems with Vertigo.  She just knew she needed to be near me.
Ella was so different.  When her brother Miles died in my arms right after my being left go from my job, she started meowing a lot.  We actually thought it was just because she was going deaf.  We finally figured out when Josie was put down, it was really because she was mourning their passing.
Then four weeks later we had to put Ella down.  She was almost 18 years old.  It seemed that every cat that we had, they went downhill very fast over the weekend.  Hal admitted that he didnt want any more pets because it hurt so much when we would have to make the final decision.  Two dogs and seven cats and we just cannot take that stress anymore
Then we found out that our good friends in WV had to put down their cat Callie of 16 years because of extreme Kidney failure about the same time we put Josie down.  She had been there from the first time we visited way back in 1996.  Carol was very allergic to cats, so Callie was an outdoor cat.  In the beginning I had to make sure to look before I stepped outside cause she loved to leave presents for me!!   It became my mission to hold her, brush her and just giving loving.  Finally after about nine years, I could pick her up and we would sit on the front porch in the morning and then I would brush her and give lots of belly rubs.  In the last five years of her life, she stayed by the house and looked forward to our visits.
Finally the straw that broke the camels back was that our Disney friends had to put down their German Sheppard.  Hal and I had gone over to visit so we could get used to the dogs and cats they have.  I will be pet sitting when they go on a cruise to Hawaii.   Hal was the first male that Ginger took to ever. 
Two days after we put Josie down, was the second anniversary of Hals mothers passing.   Since then his dad has been steadily going downhill.  The last few months he has been falling down a lot.  When the guys went up to hunting camp, Opa drank a lot and fell almost every day.  We chalked that up to his being with the guys.   He says that when he is home, he does not drink but we cannot be sure since he says that he has fallen once or twice.  He has dementia, a hard liver, diabetes and high blood pressure.   The past two days he has fallen again and it is worse because Wednesday night he laid on the floor for 12 hours before he could get to the phone to call 911 and then Hals brother was with him in the VA emergency ward for over five hours.  Then he fell again Thursday night but was able to get up.  He has told Hal a few times that he is ready to go to be with his wife.  He is giving up; he says he is halfway to his grave.   Granted he has lived a very full life.  He was a POW in WWII and can talk about it without getting upset.  Hal is planning to go over tomorrow to be with him and make his peace.  Then we will tell the kids about his falling.  
The only good thing about all of this is that Opas nurse also happens to be Hals brothers girlfriend.  They knew each other since second grade but lost touch when she moved out of town.  Then when Opa went to the VA, she handed him a note to give to Bob and after 30 years apart, they are together again!!   She is a sweetie and a big Disney lover!!  She convinced Bob to go on a Disney cruise and they rode back on the Fantasy behind Sandy!!  
The 3rd of Janu ary also marks the 20th anniversary of Hals brother Brads killing.  Then Jake will be 20 in August.  He looks just like his dad and also talks like him.  
I am glad that the good times weigh out the bad.  Just let the year of 2013 be much, much better!!!!!


----------



## Pooh67_68

Terry


----------



## Tammi67

Hi everyone......Happy New Year!!

I hardly ever visit this thread anymore, life just doesn't give me enough time, but when I saw Terry's post on FB I had to pop in.

Terry, I love how you are turning the lemons of life into lemonade.  My dad had prostate cancer 3 or 4 years ago.  After weighing the many options, he elected to have surgery and have his prostate removed.  He is cancer free now, however he does suffer from some of the side effects of not having a prostate, but that is better than the consequences.  As far as the VA goes, my dad also uses them, as well as volunteers at their local VA hospital.  He can't say enough good things about them.  You certainly have had some difficulties to deal with these past few years.  

I'm sending out hugs and bunches of pixie dust to everyone that 2013 is the best year that we've all had in a long time.

Our pre-Christmas trip was wonderful.  Although it was shorter than usual, we were able to accomplish it all and even something new.  

Day 1 - by the time we arrived to HS it was around 1pm and we had an ADR for Mama Melrose at 1:30 for the FDP.  We haven't seen Fantasmic in a few years so it was nice to go back.  The Osborne Lights seem to grow everytime we see them.  

Day 2 - slept in, swam (the kids), and went to MVMCP.  We arrived at 4, grabbed FPs for Under the Sea, and went to our 430 ADR at Be Our Guest.  The kids and I all really enjoyed this restaurant.  If you aren't going to eat there, at least go in at lunch time and check it out.  If you want to see pictures or hear more about it, let me know.  This is the night the front came through.  As we waited for the second parade, the skies opened up and it was canceled.  So we rode a few more things and headed out shortly before midnight.

Day 3 - Animal Kingdom was coooold today, but I think the animals on the safari were a lot more active because of it.  Dinner tonight was at Boma, and then we went over to Ft. Wilderness campground for the sleigh ride, our new thing.  Some people decorate their campers better than I decorate my house!

Day 4 - Epcot - we spent the morning in future world and then over to the countries to hear the rest of the holiday storytellers that we didn't get to the last time we were there at Christmas.  Dinner was in Germany with the Candlelight Dining Package.  Trace Adkins was wonderful doing the narration.

Day 5 - 7am emh at MK, and we made it.  We headed straight to Enchanted Tales With Belle.  Alyssa was chosen to be Maurice.  Even though she is 10 going on 24, she still loves to be party of the Disney Magic.  Nick, not so much. This is cute and the quality of the show depends on how "into" it the volunteers get.  They do choose some adults as well.  Lunch was at Crystal Palace, and we watched the parade that we missed at MVMCP.  We headed out around 3, as it was PACKED.  

Day 6 - 8am emh at HS which we barely made.  We grabbed FPs for Toy Story and rode stand-by.  We finished up with some of the things that we didn't do on our first day, and a few repeats.  We ate at PT and headed out around 3 for our flight home.

All in all, I have no complaints.  We had a few nice days, and a few cold ones.  I could have been worse though!

Some observations.....food prices killed me now that my two are both adults.  But that was my fault.  There were some places that I really wanted to go back to (Boma, CP) which are buffets, so I get banged with adult prices.  Which wouldn't be so bad if they ate, but they both are like birds.  And with the CDP and FDP, again, all adults.  Everywhere else they still eat off the kids menu.  

Is anyone doing anything exciting for NYE??


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Terry!  This has certainly been quite a year for you guys!  Here's hoping that 2013 is much better for all of us!

Tammi - Thanks for the mini TR!  Sounds like it was a fun time for all of you!

We are hosting some friends on NYE.  Nothing fancy, just homemade pizzas, games and movies.  Should be pretty laid back and relaxing!


----------



## my3princes

Terry it has been quite a long haul for your family.  I hope that things get better quickly.  I'm glad that you get to spend time with your grandbabies.


An observation that we have made is that the economy has not only effected our physical and financial life, but also our mental health and it certainly makes everything seem so much worse.  I really hope that our government can change things around and quickly.  Trips to the grocery store can be such a financial burden and buying processed foods simply because they are cost effective doesn't help our bodies.  Getting out for anything "fun" is above most families reach these days.  We were blessed this year to have had a fabulous Hawaii trip and those photo books are looked at daily.  We are all wanting to get back to WDW, but it certainly isn't in the cards for 2013, but we're hoping to make it happen in 2014.  By then we'll have 2 boys working at least part time so finding a time when we can all get away will be half the challenge.

I hope that the new year leaves us all happy, healthy and that we all find a bit of prosperity.

Terry I certainly understand the cost of insurance and medical.  We cannot go without insurance since Hunter will always need MRIs.  I work for a large medical center and I am paying $280 every 2 weeks for insurance plus putting money into an HRA to cover deductibles, coinsurance and prescriptions.  Basically half my check goes to health care   Thank God we have too incomes or we wouldn't be able to afford healthcare, mortgagae and food.  I never imagined things being so tough in the USA.


----------



## babytrees

I, too, don't get on here anymore but seeing Terry's post made me come on over. Reading over the last page reminded me how much this group is like family...we say things here we never would on facebook. I am definitely blessed in the knowledge you all have my back, whether we know the whole story or not.

Cassidy moved back to Colorado and into a friend's house. This friend has some issues (more like subscriptions) and Cassidy is very uncomfortable staying there but doesn't have transportation options or money for her own place or even a dorm room. The relationship between the girls and their dad has deteriorated this year. As in, if I had not bought presents for him from the girls for Christmas he would not have gotten anything (Cassidy even suggested I dumpster dive for one).

Abi is looking to skip her senior year at Glen Burnie and go to an honors program (Clarkson School, part of Clarkson University, in New York state)that will basically be her freshman year in college. She was invited to apply for this program so it's a strong possibility she will go. Not sure how I feel (other than dumb, because I was never as smart as Abi) but more than likely I will move back to Colorado if she does this. She will definitely have to be one of the recipients of a full ride scholarship, but I think that will almost be a given also. But, what do I know?

I am tired of working at Target but there is nothing around here in terms of jobs that don't require a huge commute. Though I do have my learner's permit!! Maryland is the hardest state that I have looked into in terms of getting the license but I will get it, I am determined!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Terry - Such a crazy year for you all this year. I'm glad that SS and pensions will help you all back to a more steady footing. I understand the difficulty. What a blessing on Hal's insurance options. We should finally be eligible through Target in April. I've got my finger's crossed that it will be doable.

Theresa - What a year of changes you are looking towards. Best of luck to Abi. It sounds like a great opportunity for her. 

Tammi - Thanks for the quick trip report. We loved our sleigh ride last trip. The decorations were so fun and it made for a great quiet evening. If our Christmas trips keep being several years apart, I think it may be something we repeat another time or two along the way.

We are about the same here. Wishing and hoping and planning (or trying to plan) for a better 2013. Phil really needs to find something more or different. I wish I could get him moving on it more, but I know he feels like his memory/processing issues will prevent him from doing most jobs. I keep trying to gently remind him that he won't know if he doesn't at least try for them. His pessimistic side also forgets to see all the ways he's learned/ing to live with those issues so while it may take him just a bit longer to remember all the steps, once he does he knows them perfectly and is really methodical about it all. All of his past managers have had nothing but praise for him. 

The girls are doing well. This past week or so, Terra has had two run-ins with things that are or are similar to a known trigger for her major anxiety issues earlier this year. The first one was the same characters as the March situation and the second a similar idea. On the first issue she was very mature about it and told me that she still didn't like it, but that it didn't make her all shaky like last time. Then on Christmas Eve there was a comic in her new Calvin and Hobbes book that had her almost ready to give up all C&H stuff. Seeing as how her tiger Hobbes is one of her comforters in the bad times I was really worried at first. By bedtime that night she had decided that Calvin is just really creative and he's a boy so sometimes he'll come up with ideas she doesn't like. Thankfully I think she's working past that one pretty quickly. I'm very proud of her for recognizing the triggers for what they were right away and really trying to work through them and not let them take her out. I really think the milk change is part of it (as I saw the opposite in Phil just this month when he got on a cereal and milk - with D - kick again. It's now been banned from his diet by me!  ), but I know she's had to work hard for that too. I'd still like to get her in with a counselor or something in the long run because a friend who's been though that and worse with her daughters said that hormone changes as she nears teens may affect things too.

Deva is a crazy whirlwind of energy. She loves her "pretty dancings" and luckily got 4 new dresses for Christmas because we only had 4 to begin with. She got the Little People Princess castle from Santa and spends half the day making the princesses sing so that she can dance. The drama in her dancing is hilarious sometimes. She's the silliest kid and oh so sweet. 

Still praying that my new kiddos will come around soon and help us get out into a place of our own. I've got one that should start the end of Jan. So far mama's still holding out, but I think her due date is Jan 5 or maybe it was 15th. She's Rachel's age so will go back to school as soon as she is physically up for it. My 2nd possibility is getting closer. His mom and dad moved to 15 on the adoption list yesterday and are really more like #5 on the boy list. They've asked for anywhere from birth to 3 years so we'll see the actual age when the time is right.

My mental state has been taking a beating lately. I'm really torn about where I should really be and what I should really be doing. Some days it's a tough call whether the girls would be better off with Phil while I work or with me home and extra kids added to our mix. I think a lot of it is feeling tied down with my van out of commission. It brings a feeling of lack of freedom, but I'm trying to change my mindset on that and remember the things I can do with the girls at home instead. We'll file our tax return as soon as humanly possible and then use that to get the van back and running. 

May 2013 bless us all with brighter tomorrows. Much love and hugs to you all, my friends.


----------



## mommykds

Hi everyone.

I too haven't been over to this thread in awhile...

Terry,
I agree that you are good at looking at things in a positive light.  I am sorry about your pets passing...that is very hard.  I am sending you & your family good thoughts for good health in the new year. 

Tammi,
I would love to see pictures of your trip..sounds like you got alot done.  I have one of your castle pictures as my desktop. 

Elin,
Hope you enjoyed the beach & time with your family. 

Deb,
Hope Colby is doing better.  Hope a huge trip in 2014 happens for you all.  

Debbie,
Hope you & Richie are feeling better. 

Bernadette,
Welcome home!!! 

Tia,
Sounds like the girls keep you busy.  Good luck with the van & work.

Theresa,
Congratulations to Abi, what a wonderful opportunity!

Glynis,
Sounds like a nice NYE.

I hope everyone is enjoying family time & the holidays.  We had a nice quiet Christmas.  We celebrated both girl's birthdays this month as well.  We are hoping to have a family trip to WDW during Thanksgiving in 2013 but we will see how these tax increases & increasing expenses for the kids go.  Sadly as they get older we have to consider "their' schedules & can't plan whenever we want like when they were little..(they also cost alot less as WDW when they were littler too!)
Happy New Year & Happy 2013 to the DDA.


----------



## PNO4TE

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, DDA! *






We did have a wonderful 10 days away and I was not ready to return to reality.  I feel so badly for those of you having troubles right now.  Keep that positive attitude if at all possible; it does help.

Terry - Health Insurance is a horrible thing in our country right now.  Sadly, Bob and I have none anymore.  It is terrifying.  Because of his health history (all of two years long) we are at the top of the list for premiums:  It would cost us more to have insurance than I make in a year. We have paid into BC/BS for almost 40 years and, other than having two children and a few minor things over the years we have not ever needed it much.  Now, when it is so important to have, we cannot afford the coverage.    Bob will be eligible for Medicare in July, thank goodness.  Then we can take a look at what it will cost to cover just me.  I fear that it will still be exorbitant!

That being said, I am wishing for each of you the best year you have ever had.  After all, they do continue to get better, don't they?!?!


----------



## Tammi67

Happy New Year everyone!!!





mommykds said:


> Tammi,
> I would love to see pictures of your trip..sounds like you got alot done. I have one of your castle pictures as my desktop.


Oooh....I'm published!!  Lol!  Here are the links if you're interested.

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y2... Day 1 Hollywood Studios/?albumview=slideshow

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y254/tammi67/WDW Dec 2012 Day 2 MVMCP/?albumview=slideshow

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y254/tammi67/WDW Dec 2012 Day 3 Animal Kingdom/?albumview=slideshow

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y254/tammi67/WDW Dec 2012 Day 4 Epcot/?albumview=slideshow

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y254/tammi67/WDW Dec 2012 Day 5 Magic Kingdom/?albumview=slideshow


Elin - I'm glad you had a relaxing time at the beach.  It's surprising what a little mental relaxation can do for the soul.  July is just a few short months away so hopefully you and Bob can hang on until then!

The kids and I had a nice NYE.  We stayed in (too cold for 1st night), played games, watched tv and ATE.  I had gotten lots of snack foods, and they were thrilled to have sparkling grape juice to toast NYE.  I even let them put it in champagne glasses.  I really liked how ABC honored Dick Clark.  I hope they keep his spirit alive every NYE.


----------



## my3princes

It's interesting to read about everyone's health insurance issues.  I work in healthcare an am amazed everyday how screwed up the sytem is.  The decision for me to work full time was in large part due to our need to decent health insurance.  That being said half my paycheck goes toward our health insurance.  The insurance that Chris can get through his employer is horrible, basically an expensive catastropic policy so we purchase through my employer.  It's not so bad if it were just for me and the boys, but it costs an extra $100 per week to add Chris to the policy.  That is actually cheaper in the long run than having him purchase his through his employer   With the long term health issues that we deal with we have to have insurance so we pay the ridiculous premiums.


----------



## mommykds

Tammi,

Nice pictures!!!  I love the one of you & the kids in the sleigh!  We had the same storyteller for the Hanukkah story & Tres Reyos Magos (which we all thought were amazing) that was a couple of years ago...it's so nice to see the same folks working there for years.  

Anyway, thanks for posting!


----------



## tinker1bell

Well Hal's car died and to get the work done, it would have cost us about   $3,000.   So he had a chance to buy his father's Mercedes.  That car has more buttons than I have ever seen in a car!!  He is still finding them.  Of course, he said that he should upgrade his wardrobe.  Ain't gonna happen!!

It is a 1997 c280 and it rides nice.


----------



## Glynis

We are in the middle of a deep freeze here!  In my little town, we haven't gotten out of single and minus digits for the last 4 days!  Brrr!!!  I don't do the cold, well, so I haven't been too happy!

Other than that, though, things are going well.  We are as healthy and happy as could be expected, so I don't ask for too much more!  Just counting down the days to our Disneyland trip!


----------



## tinker1bell

I am planning a trip to WDW next December

Hal's brother has a girlfriend who is a big Disney lover and she has DVC.  We are going to plan a week there and then do a four day cruise on the Dream!!

I am so excited I cannot even think!!   Just have to talk to Stephanie to settle on dates and have her book our cruise.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Well Hal's car died and to get the work done, it would have cost us about   $3,000.   So he had a chance to buy his father's Mercedes.  That car has more buttons than I have ever seen in a car!!  He is still finding them.  Of course, he said that he should upgrade his wardrobe.  Ain't gonna happen!!
> 
> It is a 1997 c280 and it rides nice.



I am so glad that you had a wonderful option, Terry!!



Glynis said:


> We are in the middle of a deep freeze here!  In my little town, we haven't gotten out of single and minus digits for the last 4 days!  Brrr!!!  I don't do the cold, well, so I haven't been too happy!
> 
> Other than that, though, things are going well.  We are as healthy and happy as could be expected, so I don't ask for too much more!  Just counting down the days to our Disneyland trip!



Glynis - Stay warm!!  And plan that DL trip.  That ought to help.   We have had unusually warm weather so far this winter, but I just got a Winter Storm Watch text for tomorrow.  BLECH!! 



tinker1bell said:


> I am planning a trip to WDW next December
> 
> Hal's brother has a girlfriend who is a big Disney lover and she has DVC.  We are going to plan a week there and then do a four day cruise on the Dream!!
> 
> I am so excited I cannot even think!!   Just have to talk to Stephanie to settle on dates and have her book our cruise.


----------



## tmfranlk

Double YAY Terrie!!! I'm so happy to hear about your trip. I know it's been a rough road. A bigger yay for a "new" car for Hal. 

Glynis - Stay warm! We're not quite as cold, but it's plenty all the same.

Same old same old here. My newest charge was born a two weeks ago tomorrow. I really need to get down and see her soon, but their good timing and mine haven't been matching up well. Maybe tomorrow during naptime.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Looks like we managed to dodge the Winter Storm Warning bullet today!! 

And, Bob and I are celebrating two years since his stroke.  Some days it is hard to believe it has been that long.


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> Looks like we managed to dodge the Winter Storm Warning bullet today!!
> 
> And, Bob and I are celebrating two years since his stroke.  Some days it is hard to believe it has been that long.



YAY FOR BOB.  It certainly has been an uphill battle.

Deb


----------



## tmfranlk

Happy anniversary Bob (and Elin)! It's been a long road but I know you're thankful for every bit of road ahead as well.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning,  DDA!* 

Bob and I are booked for our next Disney trip! Thanks to the kindness of a good friend who happens to be a WDW CM, we have a wonderful rate at the BC for November 1~9. Food and Wine Festival will still be going on and it ought to be cooler (hopefully) than our early October trips.

I guess I need to get a countdown when we get back home from Bob's doctor appointment!


----------



## my3princes

Hunter had his MRI this morning.  Still Clear!!!  The next MRI will be in two years.  They see absolutely no signs of regrowth.  Huge sigh of relief here.  Hopefully anxiety levels will drop here for a while.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Hunter had his MRI this morning.  Still Clear!!!  The next MRI will be in two years.  They see absolutely no signs of regrowth.  Huge sigh of relief here.  Hopefully anxiety levels will drop here for a while.



Fabulous news, Deb!!!


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> I am planning a trip to WDW next December
> 
> Hal's brother has a girlfriend who is a big Disney lover and she has DVC.  We are going to plan a week there and then do a four day cruise on the Dream!!
> 
> I am so excited I cannot even think!!   Just have to talk to Stephanie to settle on dates and have her book our cruise.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning,  DDA!*
> 
> Bob and I are booked for our next Disney trip! Thanks to the kindness of a good friend who happens to be a WDW CM, we have a wonderful rate at the BC for November 1~9. Food and Wine Festival will still be going on and it ought to be cooler (hopefully) than our early October trips.
> 
> I guess I need to get a countdown when we get back home from Bob's doctor appointment!


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Hunter had his MRI this morning.  Still Clear!!!  The next MRI will be in two years.  They see absolutely no signs of regrowth.  Huge sigh of relief here.  Hopefully anxiety levels will drop here for a while.



good news


----------



## MrsHeg

Good Morning!  Nice to see the good news on here!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, DDA!  I'm sorry that I never post anymore.  I guess I don't have much going on. I do still read up and think about all of you often.

I always seem a little depressed this time of year no matter what is happening.  I think I might need more sunlight.  It's time to make an effort to step out of the fog, though.  One thing I'm going to try is to work on some little projects (whether I "feel" like it or not).  I didn't get Christmas cards out, so I think I'm going to do Valentines.  PM me your address if you want a little Valentine cheer.  I still have an old DDA list, but I'm not sure how up-to-date that is.  (And if you don't get a Valentine, it's not personal.  It means no one did and I didn't hold myself to meeting my goal.)

I'll try to post more often and make this my bit of !


----------



## bethbuchall

Great news, Deb!  I'm sure that must take a huge weight off your shoulders!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi, I enjoyed your brief trip report and photos!
Elin, I'm glad you had such a relaxing beach vacation.  I followed along on Facebook.
Terry, I hope that you have an easier, more enjoyable year this year.  May 2013 bring many joys to you (and all of the DDA)!  I'm so happy that you are planning a Disney trip!
Elin,  for a planned Disney trip!  Your journey over the last two years has really affected me.  I hope that I can have your strength and grace when I need to.
Glynis, I hope it has warmed up some for you!  It's going to be a cold week here.  I also don't do well with the cold.


----------



## PNO4TE

bethbuchall said:


> Elin,  for a planned Disney trip!  Your journey over the last two years has really affected me.  I hope that I can have your strength and grace when I need to.



Beth - I hope you never need it!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks, Elin!

It is so cold here.  I've been mostly hiding under a comforter on the couch when I'm not at work or taking Miles somewhere.  We're finally getting a little sun, but it's too cold to be out enjoying it.

Matthew will graduate in May and hopefully have a job soon after.  Is it horrible that I'm thinking about a family Disney trip for the end of summer when he most likely won't be able to go?  It's weird to think about a family trip without him, and I don't want to hurt his feelings, but I think that is going to be the new normal.  Is it too soon this summer?


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi, sorry to have been MIA myself, most of us have moved over to facebook but this will always be a special place for me.  

Most of you know we will be taking a quick trip on the 3rd of February to keep my grandchildren out of the hands of my daughter's MIL, I couldn't live with myself if I were to let that happen.

My information is the same as the old list Beth, hopefully you'll pull yourself out of your funk soon, things have been really trying here lately and I'm afraid the scale shows it, especially with my mobility issues.  

I'm hoping that 2013 will be kind to all of us.


----------



## my3princes

4 out of 5 now have the cold that's going around.  I'm thankful that it i just the cold and not the flu.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Hi, sorry to have been MIA myself, most of us have moved over to facebook but this will always be a special place for me.
> 
> Most of you know we will be taking a quick trip on the 3rd of February to keep my grandchildren out of the hands of my daughter's MIL, I couldn't live with myself if I were to let that happen.
> 
> My information is the same as the old list Beth, hopefully you'll pull yourself out of your funk soon, things have been really trying here lately and I'm afraid the scale shows it, especially with my mobility issues.
> 
> I'm hoping that 2013 will be kind to all of us.



Have a wonderful trip, Debbie.  Those spur-of-the-moment ones sometimes are the best!


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi all,

Hal's biopsy went okay. He said he would not wish this on anyone.  We will not know the results until Friday, Feb 8. His appt is at 9:30 am.  I have not mentioned this on facebook per their request, but right now I am pet sitting for two good friends.  I  will be there with Hal to hear the results.   
He is in a little pain and is taking it easy.  These next few days are gonna go so slow!!

All I can do is try to be happy about our trip in Dec.  He is being such a pessimist right now and it is killing me.  But he is at least up for doing all of the big thrill rides.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hal's biopsy went okay. He said he would not wish this on anyone.  We will not know the results until Friday, Feb 8. His appt is at 9:30 am.  I have not mentioned this on facebook per their request, but right now I am pet sitting for two good friends.  I  will be there with Hal to hear the results.
> He is in a little pain and is taking it easy.  These next few days are gonna go so slow!!
> 
> All I can do is try to be happy about our trip in Dec.  He is being such a pessimist right now and it is killing me.  But he is at least up for doing all of the big thrill rides.



The wait is going to be hard.  Hopefully you'll get good results


----------



## tmfranlk

You're in our thoughts and prayers while you wait and for good results, Terry.


----------



## my3princes

I'm home again today.  Not sure what virus I caught, maybe the noro virus?  2 days of vomiting, a bit of a cold, thought I was feeling better this morning only to have the worse case of the "runs" ever.  Thank god I wasn't in the car or at work when that started.  Colby is still home with a nasty cold.  Nick is finally feeling better after 7 days.  Hunter was only feeling yucky a couple of days.  Chris still has a cold, but seems to be on the mend.  I really hope that we all had different reactions to the same virus otherwise we're all screwed.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Terry -   You and Hal are in my thoughts.

Deb - I hope you all get to feeling better very soon!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Deb - Hope you're feeling better today!! There's some nasty nasty viruses going around right now.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## my3princes

I worked today, but 5:30 can't come soon enough.  I guess that I'm only operating at about 60% at this point.  TGIF


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

HAPPY GROUNDHOG DAY!


----------



## Tammi67

Hi everyone!  I've read back the few pages that I've missed, just to catch myself up.

Elin - The first week of Nov sounds great!  Congrats!

Deb - I hope you all are feeling better.

Terry - Another fun trip booked!  Lots of prayers for Hal's biopsy.

Debbie - have fun!

Beth - I hope things are looking up for you.

All is well here, nothing to complain about.  Alyssa's schedule with dance gets busier every year.  Now she is on the competition teams for tap and jazz.  They competed at a huge event in DC last month, both teams winning 2nd for their division.  The next competition is in April, but in the meantime she rehearses all weekend for the spring ballet.  Hopefully she will be on pointe come summer, but we'll cross that bring if/when we get there.  She's also competing in the PTO Reflections contest, in which she has won for the regional area in dance choreography.  The theme is Magical Moment, and she choreographed and danced to Whitney Houston's One Moment in Time.  Now she will move on to the state level.  I'm very proud of her.  Nick is still scouting and playing soccer.  This spring he wants to go out for track in school.  It's the first year he's eligible for school sports, so we'll see how that goes.  And nothing new with me, other than the fact that I'm retiring on April 5.  And will report right back to work the 8th. We have a program where you can retire, and then continue to work for another 3 years, essentially double dipping.  I'm finally eligible, so I jumped on it!

I think about you all often, and I hope all is well with you and your families.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> And nothing new with me, other than the fact that I'm retiring on April 5.  And will report right back to work the 8th. We have a program where you can retire, and then continue to work for another 3 years, essentially double dipping.  I'm finally eligible, so I jumped on it!
> 
> I think about you all often, and I hope all is well with you and your families.



wow!!  Congrats on your retirement, old one...   Sounds like you and the kids are busy as usual!


----------



## bear74

Tammi67 said:


> All is well here, nothing to complain about.  Alyssa's schedule with dance gets busier every year.  Now she is on the competition teams for tap and jazz.  They competed at a huge event in DC last month, both teams winning 2nd for their division.  The next competition is in April, but in the meantime she rehearses all weekend for the spring ballet.  Hopefully she will be on pointe come summer, but we'll cross that bring if/when we get there.  She's also competing in the PTO Reflections contest, in which she has won for the regional area in dance choreography.  The theme is Magical Moment, and she choreographed and danced to Whitney Houston's One Moment in Time.  Now she will move on to the state level.  I'm very proud of her.  Nick is still scouting and playing soccer.  This spring he wants to go out for track in school.  It's the first year he's eligible for school sports, so we'll see how that goes.  And nothing new with me, other than the fact that I'm retiring on April 5.  And will report right back to work the 8th. We have a program where you can retire, and then continue to work for another 3 years, essentially double dipping.  I'm finally eligible, so I jumped on it!
> 
> I think about you all often, and I hope all is well with you and your families.



wow Congrats Alyssa on the dance, Have fun with sports Nick.  Wow retiring already Tammi nice


----------



## my3princes

Tammi retiring sounds wonderful, not to mention not working for the government, but maybe that was just my experience.  So you've got 3 years then what would you like to do?


----------



## Tammi67

Thanks, everyone.  It is a great feeling!

Deb, my plan is to not HAVE to do anything, except be a mom.  You know...shuttle the kids around and keep on top of them.  With both of them in high school, I feel that's the perfect time for me to be around full time.  Right now, I can't imagine being bored or not having anything to do.  Running the house and them is a full time job in and of itself.  I long to not have another job on top of that!

Eventually when the kids are in college and/or on their own, my pipe dream is to move to Florida and work at WDW.  I don't want to uproot them now, or take them away from their dad.  Time will tell how that all plays out.

All of you in the path of Nemo....stay safe and warm!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Hope y'all in the Northeast stay safe!!


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi DDA!!!

Well as I expected, the results were not good.  We saw the Dr today and he said looking at the results he is requesting a CT scan of the abdomen and Bone scan.  That means waiting another three weeks. 

They did a biopsy of the top, middle and bottom of the right side of the Prostate.  The middle was clean but the top and bottom had a result of 7 out of 1 being good to 10 for bad.  Since this is VA, we are dealing with, it could mean possibly a longer wait to get scheduled for the tests.  Most likely, we caught it in time and only taking out the Prostate will be necessary, but in two years the PSA going from 2.4 to 50 is a concern.   

Of course the side affects are also a concern.  Friends of  Hal's have already had their Prostrates removed with no side affects except one guy has been having heat flashes!!  But after over 43 years of marriage, the side affects don't concern me any more, just let him be cancer free.

I will keep you posted.  Unless Hal posts something on Facebook, I am not posting there.

Love you Guys!!


----------



## bethbuchall

I'm so sorry for the not good news.  I will keep you both in my prayers!


----------



## bear74

Terry and prayers


----------



## tmfranlk

We'll keep praying Terry. I hope they can get him in for the additional tests quickly. Hugs to you all.


----------



## PNO4TE

Terry - I am sorry that you and Hal are going through this.  You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Pooh67_68

Sorry to hear Terry, good thoughts for Hal and you.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Tammi67

Terry, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I can relate to what you are going through because my dad went through the same thing.  I'm happy to report that his surgery was a success.  I'm praying that if Hal has surgery, his will be successful too.


----------



## my3princes

tinker1bell said:


> Hi DDA!!!
> 
> Well as I expected, the results were not good.  We saw the Dr today and he said looking at the results he is requesting a CT scan of the abdomen and Bone scan.  That means waiting another three weeks.
> 
> They did a biopsy of the top, middle and bottom of the right side of the Prostate.  The middle was clean but the top and bottom had a result of 7 out of 1 being good to 10 for bad.  Since this is VA, we are dealing with, it could mean possibly a longer wait to get scheduled for the tests.  Most likely, we caught it in time and only taking out the Prostate will be necessary, but in two years the PSA going from 2.4 to 50 is a concern.
> 
> Of course the side affects are also a concern.  Friends of  Hal's have already had their Prostrates removed with no side affects except one guy has been having heat flashes!!  But after over 43 years of marriage, the side affects don't concern me any more, just let him be cancer free.
> 
> I will keep you posted.  Unless Hal posts something on Facebook, I am not posting there.
> 
> Love you Guys!!



We'll pray for the least amount of cancer and best possible outcome for you and Hal


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  It's been a long time since I was here.  Can I still come in and play?

Deb - I hope everyone at your house is feeling 100%, now!

Debbie - An impromptu trip sounds great!

Tammi - I can't believe how fast the kids have all grown up!  Congrats on the early retirement!  I think your plan is perfect!

Terry - Prayers for you and Hal.  My dad had his prostate removed 15 years ago.  The surgery has come a long way since then!  I hope that all goes well!

Beth - Sorry you've been in a fog.  I think this cold weather does that to a lot of people.  I know it's hard to think about family trips without Matthew, but it comes to that for all of us sooner or later.  He'll understand, I'm sure.

I've been keeping myself busy with helping out at Katie's drama department.  I wasn't going to do any more costumes, but the student director for the winter play, "Heaven Can Wait", really got himself into a bind, so I jumped in to help.  It's been fun!  Katie is part of the cast, and has really had a great time with it!

Jacob is currently working on finishing up 9 merit badges so that he can start work on his Eagle project this summer.  He turns 14 in November, and his goal is to have his Eagle by then.  Should be a busy summer for us!

The twins are keeping themselves busy in many ways.  Science fair just ended and both girls did well.  No one advanced to the next level (hooray), but they had fun anyway.  Now, they are working on Battle of the Books.  A competition between schools in our district.  They have been assigned different books to read per grade.  At the end of the year, there will be a schoolwide "Jeopardy" style contest between teams, and the winners will go on  to compete with other schools in the district.  Mary is taking it a bit more seriously than Leslie, but both are spending a lot of time, this winter, reading.

Timmy just plugs along as my little buddy!  He's growing so fast!  He is really the light of my life!  Love that kid!  He talks like a grown up, and it's terribly cute to hear it coming out of a 4 year old mouth!  He's so excited for our Disneyland trip in June!  He's almost 41 inches tall, so he'll finally be able to ride some of the big rides!  He can't wait!

I promise I'll try to check in here, more!  Life just seems to get busier and busier instead of slowing down!


----------



## my3princes

Everyone here seems to be feeling better.

We were on the light end of the snowfall around here.  Some places are still digging out.  I guess we were lucky.  No power loss though the internet required a comcast call.  I hate call because they spend the entire call trying to upsell.

Chris and I spent the day helping my brother tap the maple orchard.  It was cold and so slippery with the new snow.  I can't tell you how many times we slipped and fell.  Not good for my hip which I started PT on last week.  I fell on my butt at one point and started sliding down the hill, a branch caught my snowpants and ripped the butt right out of them


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I am glad to hear that most of you are doing better and/or fine. 

I have been worried about Bernadette since I think she probably got hit pretty hard with the storm.  Kathrin and my brother in Boston got close to 30 inches.


----------



## Glynis

Morning, all!  Another cold day here, but we have been promised that the weekend storm will be gone today!  Crossing my fingers.  I know we don't have as much snow as you in the north east, but we just got 2 inches on top of the 24 inches we already had.  I'm beginning to feel like an Eskimo!

No real plans here.  I've got some books that came in at the library, so Timmy and I may bundle up and go pick them up.  Other than that, it's just laundry and snuggle time for me.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, DDA!

Good to see everyone this sunny cold day.

Glynis - Busy as always, but I'm glad it'a all going so well. Congrats to Jacob for being so close to working he Eagle already. That's amazing.

Deb - Glad you didn't get hit too badly. Hope tapping didn't do too much damage to your hip.

Elin - Hope your brother and Kathrin haven't suffered too much from the snow. I've been wondering about Bernadette too.


We're all good here. I had a nasty diverticulitis attack Friday and Saturday so I'm still working my way back from that. Still very sore today and a little slow, though now as bad as yesterday when the 95 year old lady lapped me twice in the grocery store I was moving so slow. So far my kiddos are playing very well today (knock on wood) so hopefully that continues and I don't have to overdo it too much today.


----------



## my3princes

Tia I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## tmfranlk

Much better thank you. Waiting out the last but of ache and pain but tonight's better than even this morning.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Tia - I am glad to hear you are feeling better.  Pains in the gut are nasty. 

My Boston connections are back in the swing of all things normal.  It amazes me that those north of us can handle the snow so easily and we struggle with a couple of inches!


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Tia!  I'm so sorry!  I am sure glad that you are feeling better, now!  Yikes!

Good morning, everyone!  We are supposed to have quite a sunny day here, today.  Unfortunately, the temperature isn't going to get above 32, so still pretty cold!

Tonight is closing night for Katie's play.  It's been a really good thing for her!  Her self-confidence has risen by leaps and bounds!  Being the only sophomore in the cast was hard, at first, but she's made lots of new friends, and had a great experience!


----------



## tinker1bell

Hal's Appointments for both procedures are scheduled for March 1.   Another long wait


----------



## lovesdumbo

tinker1bell said:


> Hal's Appointments for both procedures are scheduled for March 1.   Another long wait



I'm so sorry you have to wait so long.  Prayers for Hal.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> I have been worried about Bernadette since I think she probably got hit pretty hard with the storm.  Kathrin and my brother in Boston got close to 30 inches.



we've survived!  We lost electricity Friday and didn't get it back til late yesterday afternoon. House was 44 on Sunday morning. Someone plowed one house on our street and left the huge snow bank on the street trapping us here.  We've got to find out if a town plow did it so we can talk to them to make sure doesn't happen again. We've had more snow in the past and never had anything like that happen.  I'm actually looking forward to going to work today.



Hugs for everyone else. I'll try to post again tonight.


----------



## Tammi67

PNO4TE said:


> My Boston connections are back in the swing of all things normal. It amazes me that those north of us can handle the snow so easily and we struggle with a couple of inches!


A few inches???  Don't you mean a few flakes falling from the sky?? 

Tia, I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better.

Hi Bernadette - Good luck resolving the plow issue.

Both you and Hal are in my prayers, Terry.


----------



## Glynis

Bernadette- I'm glad you checked in!  Brrr!!!!  That sounds really cold!!!  Good luck with the plow!

Terry - Prayers for you and Hal!  

Our day, yesterday, that was supposed to be sunny, instead turned gray and snowy.  Not a lot of snow, but it drifted down lazily all day long.  Very frustrating when you've been promised the sun!!!  I'm so ready for Spring!

Katie's show closed last night.  I'm so proud of her and all the cast.  They did so well, under very difficult circumstances.  Now, to just get back into the groove of school and homework.  Luckily, Katie's grades did ok.  She'll have to do some hard work in a couple of classes, but nothing she can't handle!


----------



## bethbuchall

tmfranlk said:


> Good morning, DDA!
> 
> 
> We're all good here. I had a nasty diverticulitis attack Friday and Saturday so I'm still working my way back from that. Still very sore today and a little slow, though now as bad as yesterday when the 95 year old lady lapped me twice in the grocery store I was moving so slow. So far my kiddos are playing very well today (knock on wood) so hopefully that continues and I don't have to overdo it too much today.



Tia, I hope that you are much better now!  I first read that a 95 year old lady slapped you twice at the grocery store.  I'm glad that's not what it really was, though I'm sorry that you had to move so slowly.


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis, it was great hearing all your good news!

Terry, you and Hal are still in my thoughts and prayers.

We had barely any snow from the "huge storm" that they were predicting.  I think it was 6" from about 4:00 pm Friday until early the next morning.  It's almost all gone again now.  I'm ready for spring! 

I think that I'm going to get that Disney trip this summer!  I still feel a little guilty about scheduling without Matthew, but hopefully, he'll be beginning his own adventure.  I haven't made any reservations yet, but I need to soon.

I never did get Valentine cards ready to mail out.  I did the ones that I needed for preschool, and I made up some little boxes of treats for my kids.  Somehow time once again got away from me.  I have been feeling better, though.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Sorry didn't mean to give the impression that we were still stuck.  The town finally sent a backhoe to dig us out on Monday morning.  We still need to talk to the highway dept to make sure it won't happen again-if one of their employees did it-or to the neighbors if one of them hired someone to do it.  I still can't believe anyone would do it.

After driving Emma to school this morning I have to say I'm surprised the electric company could get us all back on line in 4 days.  Downed trees in nearly every yard.  Worse than a hurricane-hurricane winds with heavy wet snow on the trees.

Elin-I did think of you on Groundhog's Day!  Wish he had been right when he said winter was over.

Tammi-Congrats on your retirement!  Sounds like your kids are doing great.  I was hoping to talk Joe into trying track-he would be good and seemed to love the 5K in California - but he won't do it.

Deb-glad everyone in your house seems to be feeling better.  How's Colby's arm?  All better now?  OH...and I have to tell you Lizzy's latest report card was all As with one B+.  A huge improvement over the Bs & Cs last 2 years.  Huge improvement in her self esteem too.

Glynis-Congrats to Katie on the play and to Jacob on nearly being ready to begin his Eagle project.  The Boy Scouts in our town have a very active troop.  Joe LOVES it!  This year they have at least 4 boys finishing their Eagle projects but I think they are at least 16.  

Tia-Sorry to hear about your diverticulitis.  Hope you're feeling even better today.  I thought that was what I had this fall-my pain sounded a lot like what my sister had experienced but when I saw her she said my pain was too high.  Now I'm thinking my problem was IBS.  I was very worried about how I would feel in Disney in November but I actually felt great there.  I guess I just need to walk 10+ miles a day to feel good-oh and to be stress free.

Beth-sounds like you're feeling better!  When might you go to WDW this summer?  We'll be there late August.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Debbie-forgot to ask you about your next trip.  Do you think you'll stay at AoA?  I've got a reservation for a suite in August before we switch to BWV on my new DVC points.  I can't wait to see it when I go to Pop in May.


----------



## bethbuchall

lovesdumbo said:


> Debbie-forgot to ask you about your next trip.  Do you think you'll stay at AoA?  I've got a reservation for a suite in August before we switch to BWV on my new DVC points.  I can't wait to see it when I go to Pop in May.



I think we're going to try AoA, too, but one of the Little Mermaid rooms.  Now that we're down to four, we can fit in a standard room.  I've booked three nights at AKL (August 19-22) for the end of the trip to celebrate Laura's 20th birthday.  I haven't booked the beginning of the trip yet, and I haven't quite decided when we're going to arrive.  I had a PIN that I had to use before 2/16 to book that I used for AKL, but it's not good on the Little Mermaid rooms.  I've always wanted to try AKL, and I know that Laura will love it.  When there were 5 of us, it was most definitely out of our price range.  I still can't do the whole trip at a deluxe, but it will be fun to try it for a few nights.

It is very hard to figure out the timing for this trip.  Laura will likely have a summer job, so it needs to be late in the summer.  Miles is going to miss the first 2 weeks of cross country practice this way, so I hope that the coach will still let him be on the team.  It will be his first year at the high school.  We've discussed it, and he's willing to take the chance.  Since we're going as late in the summer as we are, Laura wants to stay through her birthday.  She starts classes on the 26th, and needs to move into the dorms before that.  And we're driving, so that eats up another day and a half.  It's going to be a whirlwind for sure!  But it will be worth it!


----------



## Glynis

Beth - Hooray for a Disney trip in the works!  I love to hear all about the planning, so feel free to share anything!

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!  We don't really do anything gift wise for the day.  I am making a special meal with a surprise dessert for everyone, but that's about it!  Alan and I will go out this weekend when the restaurants won't be quite so crazy!

I pinched a nerve in my neck 2 days ago, and am still suffering.  Ugh!  It hurts to turn my head or to look up or down.  Not sure how I did it.  I figure I'm getting so old my warranty must be expiring!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## bethbuchall

As I was looking over park hours and trying to figure out when/where we want to eat on our trip in August, my husband said, "Are you planning and making matrices already? Wouldn't it be nice to just wing it for a change?"  Wonder what he'll say if I have to explain the new MagicBands and FastPass+ to him.    It's driving me nuts not to know if that will affect us or not.  Also, the Disney website has no hours or EMH days listed for Magic Kindgom for any of the days we are going to be there.  I'm trusting that the other sites have it right.


----------



## Tammi67

Hi all, 

I'm enjoying hearing about the trips in the works.  Reminds me of the old days.  Beth, "winging it" is like nails on a chalkboard for me!! Although I've mentioned to the kids that the next time that we go I would like to not have adr's and just eat counter service and snack.  When we have TS meals, we are never hungry to try any hidden treats, like the things in the countries at Epcot.  It's hard though, not to want to eat delicious meals that someone else has prepared!

Glynis, I hope your neck is feeling better.  Congrats to Katie and the others.  Sounds like it was a wonderful experience for her.

We are having a cold snap here, as is most of the east coast.  I'm hoping that once we get to March our weather should turn around.  Two more weeks!


----------



## bethbuchall

Tammi, we usually make only a few ADRs each trip and mainly eat counter service and snacks.  Laura and Miles (and to some extent my husband) can't handle big meals and do better with smaller amounts more frequently.  We tend to split counter service meals and snacks, too, so we all get to try more things.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Today is Bob's birthday!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, all!!

Happy birthday, Bob!! 

Glynis - Hope your neck is feeling better today. Phil did that a few weeks back and he was a mess.

Love all the trip counters again! Like Tammi said it's more like old times. I'm glad you got something figured out, Beth, though I know that first trip without Matthew will be a tough one, I'm sure.

We're all hanging in around here. The girls and I have been fighting Flu A this weekend and it's not fun. Terra's birthday is tomorrow and she's so worried she's still going to be sick on her birthday. She seems better today and hasn't had much of a fever since last night so I'm hoping tomorrow will be a good one for her.


----------



## bethbuchall

Happy, happy birthday to Bob! 

Tia, I hope that you are all feeling better very soon!  And special  that Terra feels better for her birthday tomorrow!

Glynis, I missed the part about the pinched nerve in your neck.  I hope that it is feeling better now!


----------



## my3princes

Happy Birthday Bob!!

Tia I hope that Terra and the rest of you are feeling better ASAP.  I'm sure she would be disappointed to be sick on her BD


----------



## tinker1bell

Happy Birthday to Bob!!

Tomorrow cannot come soon enough.  Since I don't use internet on my phone, I won't be able to post until we get home the results and what we will do.


----------



## bethbuchall

Terry, you and Hal will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.


----------



## bear74

Glynis said:


> Beth - Hooray for a Disney trip in the works!  I love to hear all about the planning, so feel free to share anything!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!  We don't really do anything gift wise for the day.  I am making a special meal with a surprise dessert for everyone, but that's about it!  Alan and I will go out this weekend when the restaurants won't be quite so crazy!
> 
> I pinched a nerve in my neck 2 days ago, and am still suffering.  Ugh!  It hurts to turn my head or to look up or down.  Not sure how I did it.  I figure I'm getting so old my warranty must be expiring!



ouch thats how I felt for 2 weeks after the wreck, and still have an occasional day of that,  I  hope you continue to get well.


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA! *
> 
> Today is Bob's birthday!



Happy Birthday Bob I hope it was great.


----------



## bear74

tinker1bell said:


> Happy Birthday to Bob!!
> 
> Tomorrow cannot come soon enough.  Since I don't use internet on my phone, I won't be able to post until we get home the results and what we will do.



Terry continued prayers


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Bob thanks you all for his birthday wishes. 

Hoping to hear something from Terry very soon.


----------



## mommykds

Hi,

I am home sick today. Respiratory infection. 

We are hoping to have a family trip in August but as the kids get older its really hard to plan around their schedules!  Either that or Thanksgiving but that means taking them out of school for 2 days.

Hope Terry has good news today.


----------



## my3princes

Terry, hoping that no news is good news


----------



## Tammi67

Elin, please wish Bob a happy belated birthday from me!


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  I'm finally back up and around.  Last week, the pinched nerve kept getting worse and worse.  I was flat on my back from Wednesday night until Monday morning.  I'm finally starting to be able to turn my neck!

Elin - Wish Bob a happy belated birthday from me!

Tia - I'm glad that Terra was feeling better for her special day.

Anne Marie - Hope you all are feeling better.  It's hard to plan family vacations in the off season as the kids get older, huh?  Sigh!

Terry - I'm thinking of you and Hal!  Saw your update on facebook.  If you want to talk more about the shots, PM me!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## bethbuchall

Glynis, I'm glad that you are back up and around, and I hope that your neck doesn't give you any more trouble.

There isn't too much new around here.  We are completely done with science fair!   Now I need to get him to finish up his author project/display for next week.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good afternoon, DDA! 

I just wanted to let you all know that I have a WDW vacation planned.  The major change in this planning is that it does not include Bob! 

A friend has a studio booked at OKW the last week of April/beginning of May and asked if I would consider joining her.  After a lot of discussion with Bob we agreed on a 2 night/3 day trip for me.  I am, of course, the one most concerned.  But I am well aware that it is time for me to let my Daddy Bird have some freedom.  I bet he will love not having me here!!


----------



## yellowfish78

I'm looking for a design...and I have no idea where I've seen it.  Probably someone's travel agent website. LOL  It's similar to the Four Parks logo, but black and white and not in the squares - shows the castle, tree, hat and Spaceship Earth in a row...  Anyone familiar with that one?  I can go hunting through the DISign threads tonight so don't go digging for me, but thought if someone had one in their own arsenal already...

ETA:  I found what I was looking for, now I just have to piece them together.  Marion has a few designs that might work.


----------



## Tammi67

Congrats on the trip Elin!  I have been looking at dates and prices and wanting to get down for the new additions to the flower/garden festival, but with middle school it just isn't happening.  This vacationing only during holiday breaks and summer is for the birds!  Tell Bob he can text me if he needs anything.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tammi67 said:


> Congrats on the trip Elin!  I have been looking at dates and prices and wanting to get down for the new additions to the flower/garden festival, but with middle school it just isn't happening.  This vacationing only during holiday breaks and summer is for the birds!  Tell Bob he can text me if he needs anything.



I will, Tammi.  Thanks!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

For those not on facebook:  Vicky and Chuck could use your thoughts right now for Chuck's family.  One of his aunt's just died (I think i got that right). 

And Debbie has decided on an additional surgery.


----------



## bear74

Elin Congrats on the Trip and enjoy.


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> Elin Congrats on the Trip and enjoy.



Thanks, Jennifer!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Today I am meeting an out of town DIS friend who is in the area on business for lunch.  A small Disney fix!


----------



## MrsHeg

Looks like a ghost town around here, congrats on the trip Elin.  Sorry I missed wishing Bob a Happy Birthday.  

After several different attempts at improving the issues with my foot the decision has been made to do a revision, which is what the call it when they have to go back in and fix a previous surgery.  He thinks scar tissue is a big part of the problem but he won't know exactly what is going on until he gets in there.  

He did try a corrtizone shot that helped a great deal, but it wore off on our disney trip last month, and things went south from there.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:
			
		

> Looks like a ghost town around here, congrats on the trip Elin.  Sorry I missed wishing Bob a Happy Birthday.
> 
> After several different attempts at improving the issues with my foot the decision has been made to do a revision, which is what the call it when they have to go back in and fix a previous surgery.  He thinks scar tissue is a big part of the problem but he won't know exactly what is going on until he gets in there.
> 
> He did try a corrtizone shot that helped a great deal, but it wore off on our disney trip last month, and things went south from there.



I sure hope this can help you, Debbie. I know it has been a terrible time for you.


----------



## PNO4TE

Good afternoon,  DDA!


----------



## Glynis

Morning, all!  

Debbie - I surely hope this surgery does the trick for you!  You've been in pain for far too long!!!

Elin - How fun to have an impromptu trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it!

Tammi - I hear ya on the trip thing.  It's so hard to take kids out of school once they hit middle school/junior high!  Sometimes I think I can't wait for the kids to be gone so Alan and I can travel without worrying about making up any homework!  Of course, then I will miss the kids terribly!  Sigh!

Things here are going ok.  4 of my 5 kids are sick with something.  Not sure what.  Strep tests were negative, but they all have red throats, and are coughing up a storm.  Leslie and Mary are on antibiotics now, and Katie finished a round last week.  Still the cough is getting worse.  I'm taking Katie back to the doctor today, as she has to audition for Musical Theater class next week, and would really like not to cough through it.  We'll see how the other kids do in a couple of days!  We thought we were doing so well, not having any serious illness all through winter, but once Spring showed signs of appearing, here came the sickies!  Grrr!

Other than that, we are all fine!  Alan is working hard trying to finish up this semester of school.  He will "graduate" in May, but will still have 4 independent study hours he has to complete during the summer.  His advisors thought it would be stupid to hold up his walking in the graduation an entire year for only 4 hours, so this is the solution they came up with.  His thesis project is coming along well, and he's also keeping busy in his "spare time" with a couple of freelance projects.

School seems to be going well for all the kids.  Leslie has had some trouble remembering that school is for learning, and not for chattering.  However, after an intervention with a concerned teacher, and a grumpy mom, she seems to have her priorities back in place!

Did I mention we got a dog?!?  An 8 year old Yorkshire Terrier named Tinkerbell.  She's a love, and the kids are over the moon about her!  She belonged to a friend of mine who had to move into housing where animals were not welcome.  So, we've taken her in, and she's become an integral part of the family in just one week!

Plans are going forward for our Disneyland trip in June!  My niece is designing a shirt for the entire group to wear, and my sister and I are doing some applique shirts for the kids to wear in our annual picture for Grandpa's Christmas.  They also want to to another tie dye shirt, as they loved them last time.  We are not going to do the Mickey head this year, as each kid wants to try something different.  Well, it's a project that should keep them busy during spring break!  

Hope you are all doing well, and that the Daylight Savings didn't screw anyone up too badly!


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi everyone.  One more week to go before we see a DR at the Phila VA.  Just cannot stand the suspense.  Hal is taking it well.  No bad reaction to the first shot.  
I have been trying to start making arrangements for our trip in December but am not making anything permanent just yet.  Right now I am just doing a lot of dreaming.
Glynis, when the kids are all gone, you will really enjoy being alone.  I love that we have the freedom to come and go.  Since two of the kids live so close, we can see them and the grandkids when ever we want.  
Our youngest, Steve is coming up next week to spend time with Hal which will be nice.  Then in July he will be back with the family.

I have been doing some major clean sweeping here.  It was time to let some things go.  Now if I could just get money to really clean the rugs from the damage left by the cats!!

Miss all of you!!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

So nice to read about all of you today.


----------



## my3princes

Hi all.  I have a second to check in.  We just wrapped up the High School Bowling season and the team took 1st place in the state.  That kept us busy every weekend for 3 months.  The still have Saturday Morning bowling which ends with a couple of out of town tournaments in April.  In the meantime I've been working on getting the Lacrosse program up and running for this Spring.  I've got 6 teams and am still short one coach, but things are starting to come together.  We've had a couple of open gyms on Sundays and the full blown program starts Monday.  All that with working full time and I've been a busy girl.  Chris accepted the JV Lacrosse Coaching position at the boys High School so that starts soon as well and he will continue to coach the 7/8 grade team.  Nick will be playing Varsity and Hunter has decided to give the golf team a whirl since he hasn't gained weight and worries that he'd get hurt in High School Lacrosse.  I guess that sums it up in a nutshell.  Good to hear from you all.


----------



## MrsHeg

Good to "see" everyone, I hope your family is feeling  better Glynis

Terry - {{{hugs}}}  Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Another morning of good news from friends.  Can't start a day off much better than that!


----------



## MrsHeg

Having a bit of trouble sleeping tonight, a good time to check in.

My surgery was scheduled for the 25th but has now been cancelled.  Went to my pre-op visit only to find out my Dr. has been in a biking accident and has a broken pelvic bone and a broken arm.  It's probably going to be at least six weeks before he'll be able to do surgery's so we'll reschedule when he see's how his recovery is going.

So more pain meds for now and we just wait. other people have asked why I don't see another doctor to do it, mine is not a typical case and I think by the time I see another doctor and fill them in on the history of the problem I might as well wait for the doctor who knows what has happened and has already done consults with other surgeons including plastic surgeons on the best way to handle the revision.


----------



## Glynis

MrsHeg said:


> Having a bit of trouble sleeping tonight, a good time to check in.
> 
> My surgery was scheduled for the 25th but has now been cancelled.  Went to my pre-op visit only to find out my Dr. has been in a biking accident and has a broken pelvic bone and a broken arm.  It's probably going to be at least six weeks before he'll be able to do surgery's so we'll reschedule when he see's how his recovery is going.
> 
> So more pain meds for now and we just wait. other people have asked why I don't see another doctor to do it, mine is not a typical case and I think by the time I see another doctor and fill them in on the history of the problem I might as well wait for the doctor who knows what has happened and has already done consults with other surgeons including plastic surgeons on the best way to handle the revision.



I'm so sorry you have to postpone the surgery!  I know you were really hoping that it would be over and done with!  I think you are smart for sticking with your own doctor!  There's a history there, and a relationship.  All of that is important when you are having surgery!

We'll keep you in our prayers until (and after) the surgery happens!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We woke to a surprise snowstorm today!   Better be gone soon.  I have had it with Old Man Winter!


----------



## my3princes

Apparently we have a large snowstorm coming in tomorrow we could get a foot of snow.  Not what we want with Spring sports starting.  Of course all the big storms have pretty much missed us so we'll probably be okay as long as we plan for the worst lol


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

We got about three inches from that storm, Deb.  It was a heavy, wet snow.  I am hoping you don't get a foot of that!!


----------



## my3princes

No school today.  The roads were bad this morning early, then nothing most of the day, but the heavy snow is starting now.  Who knows what we'll get


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

hope you didn't get too much snow, Deb!


----------



## my3princes

Not bad, school today and it will all probably melt this weekend.  Roads were fine this morning


----------



## PNO4TE

Saw this on facebook and thought it was appropriate to put here.  I am assuming that the Punxsutawney Phil who came out on February 2nd was an imposter!  :yes::


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> Saw this on facebook and thought it was appropriate to put here.  I am assuming that the Punxsutawney Phil who came out on February 2nd was an imposter!  :yes::



 But he was right here in Texas


----------



## babytrees

let me catch everybody up-

in case I didn't tell you or you didn't get the hint  on facebook....I am in the process of getting my driver's license I have the test on April 4th and I believe other than practicing the 2 pt. turn around (or the irritating backing in to a parking spot) and parallel parking I think I have a handle on the driving thing. I am still scared of the big trucks and being run off the road (which is what happened when I last had a permit...18 wheeler blew by me and ended up about 50 ft from going over a ravine) but it is not an irrational fear anymore. I bought a "new" car....and I love having my car.

Cassidy got a new job which should make moving out of her horrid living situation easier, sooner

Abi turned in her application for the Clarkson School last week. We will probably here in about 3 weeks. She scored 1's at the county level of Solo and Ensemble Festival so she will perform in May at All State. She also will be playing in a side by side concert with the Navy Band.  Moving to Maryland and away from my Grandma and her dad seems to have been the best thing for her. Every once in awhile I have the "what if's" about how Cassidy would have turned out if I had left earlier...but you can't turn back time. Only problem with all of these things (the youth summit, etc.) is it costs lots of money and that is still one thing in short supply.

I love coming here and seeing my family.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

*Theresa* - Lots of good things happening in your life right now.  Good for you!!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi friends, good to see you here Theresa.  I now most of us are on facebook but this is wher I "met" such a great group of friends so it holds a special place in my heart.

So now, on top of all the foot issues, and the surgery issues, I've found out that I have a fatty liver.  I need to wrap my head around what I need to do, more exercise is out until I get some relief with the foot, but I can make the changes in my diet so if you can spare any of that Pixie Dust I'd appreciate a bit of it.


----------



## Glynis

Theresa - Good to see you!!  Glad to hear that things are going well for Abi!  I know you were concerned about her for a while there.  Don't worry about Cassidy.  She's a smart girl, and will come out of all this much stronger.

Debbie - Sorry about the liver news.  It just seems to keep coming for you!  I'm sure that once the foot pain is taken care of, the exercise will come easier!

Elin - Thanks for the wanted poster!  It sure gave me a much needed laugh.

Things here are slowing down... a bit.  I ended up doing a bunch of hand sewing for the spring musical, "Les Miserables, School Edition."  I also "ran" the dressing rooms, which meant that I was backstage in case of rips, tears, fastener mishaps, etc.  I also got roped into doing the makeup, so I was kept very busy!  The show ran for 12 performances, and I was exhausted by the end.  It was a good thing that I was backstage, though, as I ended up being  "first medical responder" for several accidents.  Opening night we had a chipped tooth (not bad, and the young man was thrilled, as he wanted capped teeth anyway), later in the run we had a concussion, a lot of upset tummies, sore throats, scraped up knees, a split toe, and the worst was a young lady who got hit in the face with a pewter mug and knocked a tooth out.  It was quite an experience.  I was grateful for my First Aid class when I was a Scout leader!

Anyway, that's over, so I should be able to "relax" somewhat!  The kids are looking forward to summer, as that means our trip to Disneyland.  We are actually leaving the day school lets out to drive to Tuba City, Arizona so that Alan can interview a Hopi Indian chief for his Master's Thesis, then we'll meet  up with the rest of my family at Disneyland.

Next week is our Spring break, so my kids and my sister's kids are spending the week tie dying shirts for our trip, while my sister and I applique Mickey heads on a set of shirts for all my dad's grandkids.  We'll have a picture taken of all of them in front of the Mickey flower head for my dad's Christmas present.

That's us in a nutshell.  Hope you are all well!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!*


----------



## my3princes

Happy Easter.  It's been a whirlwind weekend here.  Nick was at the FBLA state conference Thursday and Friday where he placed in 5 categories, including one first place which sends him to Nationals in Anaheim in June.  He got home and jumped into the car an headed off to a life guarding course with Hunter.  That was  weekend class.  Yesterday we took Colby to the end of year bowling banquet.  Nick and Hunter couldn't attend because they had class.  Colby's team placed 8th for the year, Nick's placed 3rd and Hunter's placed 2nd.  Nick also got a trophy for highest handicapped series and perfect attendance.  The Easter bunny came last night and the kids searched for over an hour for their baskets this morning.  We had a lovely family dinner at my parent's house then I took Nick and Hunter their last class.  They both passed so now they can look for summer jobs as lifeguards. 
Next weekend could be just as busy lol


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Deb - I cannot believe how "old" your boys are getting!  They keep you hopping, for sure!

Today I start my Spring Break!    Have not had one of these in over 15 years.  Know what I am doing on this first day of my "vacation"... Going to a meeting and a concert.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hi DDA!!

Hal's next appointment is Wednesday, April 17 at 10am.  We will find out the course of treatment.  

Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## PNO4TE

tinker1bell said:


> Hi DDA!!
> 
> Hal's next appointment is Wednesday, April 17 at 10am.  We will find out the course of treatment.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine.



Keeping you both in my thoughts, Terry.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I know that in most households April 15th is TAX DAY.  But our house we are having the "Second Annual Celebration" of bringing Bob home from the last hospital for the last time.


----------



## Glynis

Has anyone heard from Bernadette?  Wasn't she cheering on a sister in law at the marathon today?  Is she ok?


----------



## tinker1bell

Glynis said:


> Has anyone heard from Bernadette?  Wasn't she cheering on a sister in law at the marathon today?  Is she ok?



She is okay!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Glynis said:


> Has anyone heard from Bernadette?  Wasn't she cheering on a sister in law at the marathon today?  Is she ok?



Thanks for thinking of me. We are home and safe after a scary day. I was with my SIL not running the race at the hotel that had the Dana Farber family meet room when we heard about the bombing. Gene, niece, her DD, my kids and another couple were not with us. They had talked about doing Freedom Trail or maybe going to finish line.  Cell service was down so I couldn't call. I tried texting Gene but he doesn't know how to text. I was able to text with niece. They tried to meet up with us but couldnt get into the hotel we were in. Niece did get a call from running SIL (her mom) and went to find her. We were finally all together and got let into the hotel we were staying at but were told they were in lockdown so once in we couldn't leave. When they lifted the lockdown we decided to go home. We had dinner together at SILs house but are home now. 

My poor SIL who ran. She trained so well, ran 40k and can't really say she finished. No medal. Instead of feeling proud of her accomplishment -in addition to the running-she raised about $10,000- she feels guilty for having exposed her family & friends to this risky situation. She said she had actually feared something could happen due to how high profile the Boston marathon is. We all had dinner together and she seemed so much better. 

It is just all so incomprehensible.

My kids don't really seem to understand what happened. They are on vacation this week. I'll have to make sure we limit their TV viewing




Wish I had time to write more about other things but I'm exhausted. I'll be back soon.


----------



## Steffy

Happy to see you here Bernadette.  I'm wearing my race shirt today to stand with Boston.  I'm still going to Disney in January and will cheer for three races and walk/jog in another.  

Please give your SIL a big hug from me.  There is no way anyone could predict something like what happened.  I'm sure all of her donors are just happy that she's alive and well and you all are alive and well.


----------



## Glynis

So glad to see you, Bernadette!  What a scary day for you all!  My prayers go out to all those who were affected by this tragedy!


----------



## PNO4TE

Good afternoon, DDA! 

I am glad to see that you are OK, Bernadette.  Kathrin was a volunteer at the Marathon but was home by the time the bombing happened.  The little boy who was killed is from her neighborhood.   How horrible for everyone involved.  How heartbreaking.

ETA:  She just posted this on facebook.  I thought it was a good thing to share with those of you who might not see it.  There are so many good and nice people out there.

_I started crying on the train today when we passed by Copley and the driver had to make the announcement that it was closed because of yesterday. At the next stop, she jumped out of the train and came back with a Dunkin Donuts napkin for me, saying "This is the best I could do. It'll be okay, honey bun." There are kind and helpful and wonderful people everywhere. Let's all try to act more like them, and less like the other ones._


----------



## MrsHeg

Glad to hear everyone is ok, it's such a shame that there are people in this world who would do things like this.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Debbie - How are you doing?


----------



## tinker1bell

We saw the urologist and he has Hal on a pill now.  Bicalutamide. This stops the other 10% of testosterone growth in the adrenal gland.  There are so many side affects   Next visit is with the oncologist to see if he wants Hal to stay with just the shot and pill.  He also had another blood test to check the PSA level.  Next shot will be on May 22 when we see the oncologist.  He is having so many heat flashes.  We just can't seem to coordinate them

I hope everyone is doing good.  I have been crying all week.  Monday was so awful and I was worried until I heard everyone was okay.  Watching a segment on bringing service dogs to the hospitals got me crying again.  I just want to go to bed and not think anymore. 

We are still going to WDW and taking a cruise so let the planning begin!!


----------



## my3princes

Terry I hope the new meds work for Hal.  You must be so frustrated at this point.  



I have no made progress in feeling better myself.  They've added more meds, but the stomache issues continue.  It is very frustrating.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

You are all in my thoughts as we deal with national and personal tragedies.


----------



## Glynis

Good morning, all!  Whew, it's windy here today!  I feel like we're going to get blown to Oz!  Luckily, I have nowhere to go!  Today is registration day for Katie, so I'm hovering over the computer, waiting for it to open.  It's a free for all, and I really need to make sure I get her the right Physics and Pre-Calc teachers!  After that, I can fill in the blanks with the other classes.  Sigh!  I thought this was what the school counselors were supposed to do, but apparently, it's not.  Don't ask me what they really do, because I surely don't know!

Anywho... life goes on here.  Alan is in his last 2 weeks of school, so I'm trying to get the kids to realize that they are not going to be seeing a lot of him.  He will be so glad when it's over, and then he can just focus on his thesis project and his "comps", the big test he has to take next fall to get his degree.  The end is in sight!!!

I'm counting down the days to Disneyland!  We are all so excited!  I'm hoping to have pictures of some shirts to show you all in the next couple of weeks.  My sister and I have to finish them and make sure they all look ok.  Cross your fingers!  The tie dye shirts turned out great, and the kids are excited to wear them!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Good Luck getting those classes Glynis.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

It is a chilly April morning here.  But I leave for WDW in only 5 days, so I think I can handle having to wear a sweater without much complaint! 

Hope you all have wonderful Tuesdays!


----------



## Glynis

Morning, everyone!  

Deb - Thanks for the good thoughts.  They worked!  With only minimal stress, I was able to get Katie signed up for all the classes that she needs, and most of the classes she wants.  The only one we couldn't fit in was the Fantasy/Sci Fi Writing class.  She can take that next year, if she still wants it.  So, as it stands, she'll be taking AP Art/Drawing, Physics, Musical Theater, AP World History, Theater Productions, Digital Photography, Pre-Calculus, and English 11 Honors.  Whew!  That's quite a lot!  They also held auditions for next Fall's musical, West Side Story, and she was cast in the Ensemble, so we'll have rehearsals and all of that stuff, too!  Busy year!  The best thing is that she found out that she has at least one really good friend in every class except Digital Photography.  Not too shabby!

Elin - Wow!  5 more days!!!  Very cool!!!  We have a few weeks left until Disneyland, but Timmy is positive it's today!  I think we need to make a countdown calendar for him.  Maybe that will be today's project.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## mommykds

Elin, getting excited?  I hope you like the food & wine/beer at Epcot.  We loved it, hope they do that every year.  It doesn't compare to the F&W in the fall but since we can't go then it's the next best thing.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

We are leaving tomorrow to do a 30 hour trip to PA to see Bob's Dad.  I made sure I was 99% packed for my Disney trip before I get ready to leave to teach.  I am really going to need this vacation!!   My good friend, Henry (and his gorgeous dog, Zeus) are picking me up at 5:00 AM on Sunday for my flight. They will come back and pick me up at midnight on Tuesday.  He was worried about my being worn out for my trip. Now THAT is a friend!!!


----------



## bear74

Elin have a great trip.

Bernadette glad you all are safe.


----------



## bear74

My Dad finally got out of the hospital on wed. after being in for 16 days.  He came down with severe Pneumonia, he had a very high fever and was saying he was going to go fishing with Peter on Crystal waters.  The ER Dr. said if we had waited much longer he would not have made it.  He had just finished 8 months of Chemo for his B Cell Lymphoma. His CT and PET scans were clear in Jan. but the Dr wanted to do 4 more months just to make sure. The lung Dr. said the chemo scared his lungs and now that the pneumonia is cleared we can give him steroids to heal his lungs


----------



## lovesdumbo

I wanted to appologize for not having posted in so long (before bombings). I was in such a funk and then feeling like a loser for not being able to shake it. I know I've got A LOT to be VERY thankful for so I feel guilty for feeling so blue. Work continues to be stressful. They just fired someone this week over something so petty. He's 60 and been here for 15 years. I wonder how he'll get another job. I've been there 21 years. My boss is great and I don't really feel like my job is at risk but I hate seeing how everyone else is treated. I get paid reasonably well, have pretty good insurance, have pretty much 40 hour week, have a pension, 30 sick days per year (only get paid for them if you need them-no cashing in-but still great-I used to have 5 where I worked previously), AND have 6 weeks vacation. I don't want to find a new job, I don't think I could find a new job.  But it is really stressful to be the sole wage earner in such a volatile environment. I've also got some other issues going on at home but don't want to post about those in a public forum. The longer spring days have improved my mood. 

I have thought of you all while not posting. 

Elin-have a great trip!!!

Terry-continued prayers for Hal

Deb-sorry to hear of your stomach issues. 

Glynis-yay for Alan nearly being done with school! I'm sure you'll have a great DL trip. I'd love to see pics of you shirts!  One of my coworkers is going with her DD (10) when Emma and I are there. Her DD has never been so I've made them a few shirts to help make her trip more magical. 


Debbie-so sorry you need another surgery and now have liver issues too.  do you have a new surgery date yet?

Theresa-nice to see you.

Jennifer-sorry to hear about your Dad. He must be glad to be home.


----------



## bear74

Bernadette you go every year for your birthday, right?

We will need to try to meet up next year if you make it their.


----------



## PNO4TE

Jennifer - I am sorry your Dad is having problems.  I hope he heals soon.

Bernadette -   Sounds like you could use a few of those!  It is a tough market out there and anyone who says our country is coming out of our 6-year downward spiral is not living in the same world I am.  I hope things improve for you.


----------



## PNO4TE

My bag is packed and I leave in 7 hours.  See y'all later next week!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Elin - Have a GREAT time! I'm sure it will be busy but a blast.

Jennifer - Hope your dad is doing well at home. I hope they're able to help his lungs heal.

Bernadette - It's tough, I know. I'm glad that your in a good place with a good boss. Unfortunately it seems like good bosses are hard to come by sometimes lately.

Debbie - Prayers continuing for your upcoming surgery.

Glynis - Can't wait to hear about your DL trip! 

Deb - I hope the tests finally give you some answers and have you feeling better!

So I guess I'm looking for a job. I'd already decided I should look and then the next day my day care kiddos all went caddywhompus on me. So I guess I'm looking at least and we'll see what happens. Expanding the looking to Boston, CA and FL as well just to see what happens.

Tomorrow is Phil's appointment with the neurologist. The way this whole job thing has me down I feel like nothing bodes well for tomorrow. I'm really trying to think positively though as Phil is enough of a pessimist for us both.  Hopefully, we'll come out with some good news, but at the very least should have some testing scheduled. We'll see I guess.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Hello, DDA!* 

I was hoping to hear something from Tia about Phil.  Hope all is OK.

My trip was fabulous.  Hot, sunny and not too terribly crowded.  ahhhhhhhh


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> *Hello, DDA!*
> 
> I was hoping to hear something from Tia about Phil.  Hope all is OK.
> 
> My trip was fabulous.  Hot, sunny and not too terribly crowded.  ahhhhhhhh



Glad to hear it, we will be their this time next year!


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks, Elin. Glad you gad a great trip! Crazy week and I'm a bit slow in making it back. 

Phil's appt went well. The doctor is pretty confident it isn't early onset Alzheimer's. They will do a scan soon to check for a few other thing just in case. However, he's pretty certain that it's just a continuation of the normal-to-Phil memory issues made temporarily worse by a down-swing in his anxiety/depression. He thinks that whatever it is that happens 20 years ago that started some of the memory issues and personality changes will continue to remain fairly static and not become progressive. So while the usual memory stuff can be annoying and troublesome sometimes, it shouldn't get much worse and at least we are used to living with that. It's just too bad no one's ever really been able to explain (or even been interested in finding out) what really did happen 20 years ago.


----------



## MommyMcQueen26

Looking for t-shirt designs. My friend ordered iron on transfers for me from Etsy and they were horrible. We leave June 1 for our first trip. 

Mickey head (black) 
2013 in one ear (not sure about the other ear-not picky!) 
Ian- in the center with red PRINTED letters (otherwise his name looks like Jan) 
My first Disney Vacation on the bottom

The next one same as the first except Minnie head
Ava in the center for this one. 
Thanks so much


----------



## MommyMcQueen26

I am so sorry. After reading the last page (rather the the first) AFTER I posted I see that someone is going through a rough time. I hope I did not offend and seem insensitive. This thread thing is very confusing to me! I don't understand where to find someone to make a request to.  just desperate to replace the ruined shirts I have. So sorry


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Thanks, Elin. Glad you gad a great trip! Crazy week and I'm a bit slow in making it back.
> 
> Phil's appt went well. The doctor is pretty confident it isn't early onset Alzheimer's. They will do a scan soon to check for a few other thing just in case. However, he's pretty certain that it's just a continuation of the normal-to-Phil memory issues made temporarily worse by a down-swing in his anxiety/depression. He thinks that whatever it is that happens 20 years ago that started some of the memory issues and personality changes will continue to remain fairly static and not become progressive. So while the usual memory stuff can be annoying and troublesome sometimes, it shouldn't get much worse and at least we are used to living with that. It's just too bad no one's ever really been able to explain (or even been interested in finding out) what really did happen 20 years ago.



Although I wish you had an answer for "WHY" I am happy to hear that things are not looking as bleak as you had feared.   for some good news!


----------



## PNO4TE

MommyMcQueen26 said:


> I am so sorry. After reading the last page (rather the the first) AFTER I posted I see that someone is going through a rough time. I hope I did not offend and seem insensitive. This thread thing is very confusing to me! I don't understand where to find someone to make a request to.  just desperate to replace the ruined shirts I have. So sorry



Welcome!!  You are right that you wandered into a thread that is not about DISigns.  We are the "old" DISigners that started it all here on the DIS, but most of us don't do designs anymore.  We have been given this thread to keep up our friendships.  However, if you go here you will find out how to ask for a custom-made DISign.  Those folks are very talented.  Good luck!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, DDA! 

I was very fortunate to be able to book a "bounceback" offer for our November trip.  I already had 7 nights at Beach Club with a CM Friends and Family discount (thanks to a very good friend who now works at WDW) but I added on a night at AKL Club Level to the beginning of the trip.  The 35% discount is not quite as good as what we are getting at BC, but I was delighted to be able to get Club Level this close to 180 days out.    Now I just need to find decent airfare.


----------



## tmfranlk

MommyMcQueen26 said:


> I am so sorry. After reading the last page (rather the the first) AFTER I posted I see that someone is going through a rough time. I hope I did not offend and seem insensitive. This thread thing is very confusing to me! I don't understand where to find someone to make a request to.  just desperate to replace the ruined shirts I have. So sorry



No worries at all!' It's a little confusing when you first start up around here. Hope you can find your designs!


----------



## tmfranlk

PNO4TE said:


> Although I wish you had an answer for "WHY" I am happy to hear that things are not looking as bleak as you had feared.   for some good news!




I'm good with where we are. It's been that way since I came into the picture do its the norm for me. I just wish I was more patient about it sometimes. I know I get upset at him for forgetting sometimes when I shouldn't. 

 I know sometimes Phil is curious about what actually happened and gets frustrated that know one knows or even seems interested in finding out. However I'm just happy with the doctor believing things should stay pretty static. I've always worried that it would just keep getting worse.


----------



## bear74

okay who all has ordered cakes from WDW bakery.  I am thinking of ordering a cake for my birthday next year.  Need to figure out how big and where from all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## PNO4TE

bear74 said:


> okay who all has ordered cakes from WDW bakery.  I am thinking of ordering a cake for my birthday next year.  Need to figure out how big and where from all help greatly appreciated.



I don't know the answer for you on this one, Jennifer.  I do know that there is a thread somewhere here on the DIS about ordering cakes.  Good luck!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *

Happy Friday, everyone.

45 years ago tonight Bob and I had our first date.  When I look at what I just wrote it makes me feel old!!


----------



## bear74

PNO4TE said:


> I don't know the answer for you on this one, Jennifer.  I do know that there is a thread somewhere here on the DIS about ordering cakes.  Good luck!



Ive read that thread, just wanted Opinions from people I know and trust.


----------



## my3princes

Elizabeth has ordered cakes before.  I usually just run to the market and get one.  One year I went to the Walmart, got a cake balloons and little tinkerbell gifts and had Chris get the boys out of the room when I came back.  I set it up, left the room and called to say I was just getting back with groceries, the came to the car to help me carry stuff in and were totally surprised


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA! *


----------



## my3princes

Happy Mother's Day.  I hope you all are pampered by your family today!!


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> Elizabeth has ordered cakes before.  I usually just run to the market and get one.  One year I went to the Walmart, got a cake balloons and little tinkerbell gifts and had Chris get the boys out of the room when I came back.  I set it up, left the room and called to say I was just getting back with groceries, the came to the car to help me carry stuff in and were totally surprised



thanks Deb, how are you feeling?


----------



## my3princes

I'm still sick each day.  I'm waiting for the biopsy results.  One of them is for Celiac Disease so maybe that's key?  I have no idea.  I feel fine if I don't eat for the most part, but once I eat It starts all over again.

Thanks for asking

Deb


----------



## MrsHeg

Hello everyone,

I haven't stopped in here for a while.  Deb I hope they find out what's going on soon.

My surgery seemed to go well, but there are some issues that have come up, he removed quite a bit of calcification from the achilles tendon, but the xrays show that there is still more, and at Wednesday's visit it looks like this incision is trying to get infected.  He did start anti biotics and take a culture to find out what is actually going on.

I'm still hoping that things will work out and this will be the end of this.


----------



## my3princes

Debbie I hope they can get you back on you feet (literally) soon.

My biopsies all came back negative, but my symptoms haven't subsided.  Not sure what they will do next.  Can't get back into the GI doc until June 4.

I hope everyone else is fairing well.

Miss talking with you guys.

Deb


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Bob and I just returned from a trip to Norfolk, VA for a VFMC State Convention.  It was held at the beautiful Norfolk Waterside Sheraton and we had a Club Level room with a view of the harbor.  Outside our balcony, across the water, the view was of naval ship rehabs.  I was in meetings all day but Bob had a ball watching those goings-on! .


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb and Debbie - I am so sorry to hear that you two are not up to par yet and that there are still issues you have to deal with.


----------



## Glynis

Hi, everyone!  Sorry I have been MIA, but things are really topsy-turvy in my life, right now, and I'm not exactly a ray of sunshine!

For the most part, the kids are doing well.  It's Leslie that we are really having issues with.  Over the last year, she has had some OCD tics creep in, and they are really getting out of hand!  It's scaring her, and she ends most nights in tears, because she doesn't understand why she is doing these things.  We are in the process of finding her a therapist, but Alan's work has cut back on insurance (again), and it's difficult to find a good psychologist on our plan.  Keep your fingers crossed that we can work it out soon!

Alan has, for all intents and purposes, finished his graduate school.  Instead of taking 3 years, he has finished in 2!  Hooray!  He still has to finish his thesis documentary, defend it, and take his "comps" next fall.  That means we won't see him much this summer!  Still, it will be nice to get that degree, so he can start putting some feelers out for alternate employment!

As for me, I've joined a friend of mine in putting together a website, and that is taking up a ton of my time.  More than it should, really, but when you are a computer idiot (like I am), things take longer than they should.  Once the site is built, things will slow down, and I'll simply have to write some articles each month for her.  The extra money will come in handy, I do have to say.

Other than that, we are looking forward to Disneyland in a couple of weeks!!!

Debbie - I really hope that your foot gets better this time around!  It's gone on too long.

Deb - I could say the same thing for you!  This sickness has gone on for WAY TOO LONG!!!  You mentioned that it might be Celiac.  Have you tried cutting out wheat, etc?  It might be a pain, but if it helps, it could be worth it!  I hate that you are still sick!

Elin - Thanks for posting all that you do on Facebook!  Sometimes, it's all I can do to check over there!  I love the pictures that you post from your amazing dinners!!!  Sure looks like you have some wonderful options!  Jealous!!!

Ok, back to the grind!  I've got a week's worth of laundry staring at me, and I still have more writing to do!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glynis said:


> Elin - Thanks for posting all that you do on Facebook!  Sometimes, it's all I can do to check over there!  I love the pictures that you post from your amazing dinners!!!  Sure looks like you have some wonderful options!  Jealous!!!



I think you may be the first one to say they like that I post over there so much!! 

I wish you the best with Leslie.  Poor thing.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis we had Hunter evaluated for OCD earlier this year.  He does have OCD, but it turns out that he had an anxiety disorder that we didn't know he had.  They started him on Zoloft and not only is his anxiety and irrational fears better, but I don't notice the OCD tendancies anymore.


----------



## MrsHeg

Elin - what a beautiful view, I bet Bob really did enjoy it.

Deb - ((hugs)) It's so frustrating when something is wrong but the doctors can't figure it out, hopefully you'll get an answer soon.

Glynis - ((hugs)) Sending you good thoughts for Leslie

I see the doctor this afternoon and I'll find out the results of the culture.  They have me in a post surgery splint and I can't see the incision so I don't know what it looks like right now, but it definitely feels like something is going on.


----------



## tmfranlk

Glynis - Sounds like you have a lot going on right now. If there's anything I can offer in support with Leslie, please let me know. It sounds a lot like what we went through with Terra last year. 

Deb - I'm so sorry that you aren't feeling any better and still don't have answers. I really hope they can figure something out soon.

Debbie - Hope the infection is nothing too serious and that you're on the mend for good very soon.

Elin - Beautiful view!


I'm hard pressed to have good news to share right now as it's been a particularly rough week with family and friends affected by the OK tornado, a friend losing his daughter and now tonight we have to have our dog Chalupa put to sleep. I'm really hoping that a relaxing weekend of camping with my Scouts this weekend will help revitalize my brain and heart as they aren't doing so hot right now.


----------



## bear74

ugg I had a big post and hit send and my computer ate it.


----------



## bear74

A big sprinkling of Pixie dust and hugs to all.
Deb have you tried keeping a food diary to see if certain things make it worse?  Then you could take that to the GI Dr.
Debbie sorry about your foot.  I hope you get good news from the Dr.
Elin I love all your pics.
Tia sorry about the dog.  Prayers for your friend.  Glad every one in Oklahoma is safe.
Glynis Have you kept a diary of her symptoms to see if what she eats or not enough sleep makes it worse.  It might be a good idea so that when you finally get to the Dr you are better prepared.
Dad got readmitted to the hospital on Sat. he started getting Dizzy when he sat/stood up and was passing out.


----------



## my3princes

I'm so sorry to keep reading that most everyone is struggling with something these days, it seems the norm.  I don't know what happened to our happy little DDA world.

My GI doc is very nice.  I spoke to her yesterday afternoon about how to proceed from here and was pleasantly surprised to get a call from her at 9 PM last night as she had thought of a new prescription for me.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Sounds like so many of us are dealing with major issues right now.  My heart aches for all of you.  You were all so strong for me two years ago; I wish there was more that I could do in return.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hello everyone! I know it has been entirely too long since I have been here, but I got so used to catching up on facebook ,but miss chatting..I will make every effort to get here and keep "in the loop!" As I was reading to catch up, I saw all of the posts with good thoughts for the hurricane...


PNO4TE said:


> *Good afternoon, DDA!*
> 
> Jen - I know you don't get on here very often, but please know Bob and I are keeping you close to our hearts as you all work through the devastation in your area.  I know you are sad.





Glynis said:


> Jen - the same goes for me and my family!  Please know that you are in our thoughts.  I hope that you are doing ok.  Please let us know.





MrsHeg said:


> Jen -   My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, although Richie and I came through Katrina with minimal damage compared to several, we have several family members who didn't.  The good news is that they have all either rebuilt or relocated and are doing well now.
> .



I know this is completely overdue and if you are on facebook, this quick "recap" will be repeats, so I apologize!
My grandma's house was hit hard with the hurricane-She was the 3rd house from the beach-the 1st was washed away, the 2nd was demolished, and then there is ours. Luckily, our house stayed on its foundation, but had to be gutted. We had a truck through the back of the house and the deck, fence, shed was all blown/washed away. It has been such a huge process and is still on going. Thankful for great friends to have helped through this--it took us an entire day to empty out the contents of the house--mostly having to use a shovel to get everything into garbage cans--it was horrible to just shovel and throw away pictures from when we were kids and all those mementos. But we are working on the rebuilding of it all--we now have new siding, windows, and doors and they are working on the electric and plumbing now--such a slow process!

My grandmother had been going downhill since last summer and was staying with my parents because she could no longer live alone. In March, she fell and broke her hip and went to the rehab facility she had been in previously. Unfortunately, she was not able to get better and her kidney function continued to fail.She passed away on April 30.

It has been a difficult year at work as well--I have a tough class with tough parents---a lot of procedure/supervisor changes in our district as well--I have never been so glad for the school year to be almost over!

To say that we have been having a rough year is an understatement but its got to get better soon! I am focusing on family and being with them...I will be flying to SC to see my brother as soon as the school year is over and will stay a week. In july, we will be going on a 9 night cruise.

Cant wait to get back to chatting with you all!



PNO4TE said:


> And, Bob and I are celebrating two years since his stroke.  Some days it is hard to believe it has been that long.


Wow! 2 years! That's wonderful news!



my3princes said:


> Hunter had his MRI this morning.  Still Clear!!!  The next MRI will be in two years.  They see absolutely no signs of regrowth.  Huge sigh of relief here.  Hopefully anxiety levels will drop here for a while.


Excellent!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

* DDA! :*sunny:

Jen - nice to read a recap of everything you have been going through.  I sure hope this next year brings some better times for you and your family.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PNO4TE said:


> * DDA! :*sunny:
> 
> Jen - nice to read a recap of everything you have been going through.  I sure hope this next year brings some better times for you and your family.



Thanks Elin! Sorry to be all "doom and gloom." On to better parts of the year hopefully


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> Thanks Elin! Sorry to be all "doom and gloom." On to better parts of the year hopefully



Sweetie, it is what it is.  You will deal with it and move on!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

You are so right Elin!
Today was a good day--it was the last day with the kids then I went to dinner and drinks with a couple of teachers..then massages with another friend! Tomorrow and MOnday, we work in the classroom, then it is truly summer!


----------



## PNO4TE

Blueeyes101817 said:


> You are so right Elin!
> Today was a good day--it was the last day with the kids then I went to dinner and drinks with a couple of teachers..then massages with another friend! Tomorrow and MOnday, we work in the classroom, then it is truly summer!



Ahhhhhh... workdays!  I had those this week too.  Only difference is that I start back to work on Monday!  

Enjoy your well-deserved summer vacation, Jen!


----------



## tmfranlk

Enjoy you summer, Jenn! I'm sorry it's been a rough year for you. Can't wait to hear about your cruise. 

We're all good here. Day camp is over and two weeks later I'm almost caught back up on sleep. Lol. Doing some shopping this week to buy new equipment and supplies with the rest of our money and then I get to pack it all away until January again. 

Kristi's baby I due in a month but we're thinking he'll make his arrival just after the 4th. 

The girls are good though Deva wears me out some days. Starting at about 4:30 everyday he gets faster, louder and more energetic and just keeps going until bedtime. She could lap me three times int he grocery store if I let her. 

Terra's in a much better place this summer and it makes life so much easier. She had a great week of day camp and even did the overnight in her own tent without a second thought. 

I'm still up in the air about work future. I've got a new preschooler starting a few days a week in July. Our friends' adoption is now final, they're just waiting to finish the paperwork to bring him home from Ethiopia. So I may have him at the start of school. My original girl (5) and her twin brothers 18mo have been coming 2-4 days a week lately and right now two straight weeks. So I guess I'm sticking with this for now. I may wait and see how Phil's prospects go. He had an interview the other day we're waiting to hear from. Today he's going to a job fair for a new outlet mall opening in August. The mall itself and a bunch of the stores will be there. 

Rachel is in the realms with Ann Marie's Katie, Jackie and Carter and college hunting. They've visited 4 this month and I think she's got her decisions of where I apply now. 

We're headed down to Oklahoma later in the summer to see family and get caught of there. Other than that though we're looking kind of quiet for the summer. Well as quiet as it ever gets around here. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bear74

those of you who own DVC how many points do you have?  Just dreaming right now.  It looks like most of the week long stays are over 160 points for 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Tia-I am glad that Terra is having a good summer so far! 

Jennifer-sorry I am no help with DVC!

I am having an amazing time on my trip to SC. I was supposed to come home Tuesday, but extended my trip and am now leaving tomorrow morning instead. I think this trip is just what I needed. We have just done a couple beach days, gone out for dinner, drinks on the pier, and watched movies--but it has been so nice being with my brother and his roommate, as well as some new firemen I have met this trip. The weather hasn't been great, but I am so happy I am here. Today, my brother and most of the firemen I know are working so I am having a bum it day with one of his friends--then he is going to drive me to the firehouse to have dinner with my brother and watch a fire documentary called "burn"--Joe told me to try not to cry in front of everyone while we watch it! I will head home tomorrow morning and then have a 4th of july party at one of my firefighter uncles houses...then a few Phillies games at night and packing to get ready for the cruise--I l eave on the 11th. Hope all is well my friends!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good morning friends, I'm on my way back to work this morning, although I'm not ready it's something I need to do.  Hopefully it won't be as bad as I think it will be.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Good morning friends, I'm on my way back to work this morning, although I'm not ready it's something I need to do.  Hopefully it won't be as bad as I think it will be.



I sure hope it wasn't as bad as you feared, Debbie!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Debbie - How has your first week back to work been? I hope it hasn't been too terrible. Praying for your recovery daily!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Debbie-how did it go at work?

I am home from the cruise--it was an amazing 9 nights! I was NOT ready to come home at all!


----------



## PNO4TE

tmfranlk said:


> Debbie - How has your first week back to work been? I hope it hasn't been too terrible. Praying for your recovery daily!





Blueeyes101817 said:


> Debbie-how did it go at work?
> 
> I am home from the cruise--it was an amazing 9 nights! I was NOT ready to come home at all!



Yes, Debbie... we would like to know!  Hoping it went OK.

Glad you had a good time on the cruise, Jen!


----------



## MrsHeg

Sorry I haven't visited in such a long time, returning to work has been rough, I'm trying my best not to let things defeat me but I just don't know about the future.  We have a trip planned for the second week in September and it looks like I'll be renting an ECV for that one.  

Welcome home Jen!

Jennifer - I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your dad ((((hugs)))))


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Sorry I haven't visited in such a long time, returning to work has been rough, I'm trying my best not to let things defeat me but I just don't know about the future.  We have a trip planned for the second week in September and it looks like I'll be renting an ECV for that one.
> 
> Welcome home Jen!
> 
> Jennifer - I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your dad ((((hugs)))))



I am so sorry that going back to work has been full of tribulation for you, Debbie. I hope it gets better.   

I know the trip will be easier with the ECV... HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, by the way.

*Jennifer* - I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Dad this week.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Debbie, I hope work gets better!

Jennifer-I am so sorry-I am keeping your family in my prayers


----------



## desidoo

Hi everyone! I am new here! I love disney and I love makingdisney designs so it seems I found the right place! lol! Right now I am currently working on designs for our Christmas trip! As soon as I am able I can't wait to share!


----------



## PNO4TE

desidoo said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here! I love disney and I love makingdisney designs so it seems I found the right place! lol! Right now I am currently working on designs for our Christmas trip! As soon as I am able I can't wait to share!



 desidoo!  You have stumbled on a thread of the original DISigners.  Most of us no longer do DISigns but the mods were kind enough to leave us a thread where we could continue to chat and keep our friendships going.  If you look further up in this Board (Creative DISigns) you may find more active artists too.  

We would love to have you stick around, but we don't chat as much as we used to.  This is the 27th thread we have had on the DIS... many, many years of friends here.  We love new friends too!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

hi all! Just checking in....cant believe its august 9th already


----------



## Glynis

Hi, ladies.  Sorry I've been MIA, lately.  No excuse, but the same old one.  Life is getting busier and busier!  I find myself in the unique position of having a child in high school, one in middle school, 2 in elementary, and Timmy in preschool!  Sigh, when did that happen???  

I know that some of you saw my status update yesterday and expressed concern.  I just need to ask for some pixie dust for Katie.  She is having a hard time with one of her teachers this year.  Unfortunately, he teaches 2 of her classes, and both days she has come home in tears because of him.  It's nothing major in the long run, but to a hormonal teenager, it's big.  I'm hoping that things will calm down by next week, since her PMS will be gone.  Cross your fingers for her.  She's feeling a bit sad, picked on and emotionally bruised.


----------



## my3princes

Glynis said:


> Hi, ladies.  Sorry I've been MIA, lately.  No excuse, but the same old one.  Life is getting busier and busier!  I find myself in the unique position of having a child in high school, one in middle school, 2 in elementary, and Timmy in preschool!  Sigh, when did that happen???
> 
> I know that some of you saw my status update yesterday and expressed concern.  I just need to ask for some pixie dust for Katie.  She is having a hard time with one of her teachers this year.  Unfortunately, he teaches 2 of her classes, and both days she has come home in tears because of him.  It's nothing major in the long run, but to a hormonal teenager, it's big.  I'm hoping that things will calm down by next week, since her PMS will be gone.  Cross your fingers for her.  She's feeling a bit sad, picked on and emotionally bruised.



Talk to her guidance councilor.  This is a really tough age and emotions run high.  In the last 4 months we have had 3 teenage suicides from my boys High School and at least one other attempt.  Everyone here is on high alert.  Let the school help her and find a solution to her dilemma.


----------



## PNO4TE

my3princes said:


> Talk to her guidance councilor.  This is a really tough age and emotions run high.  In the last 4 months we have had 3 teenage suicides from my boys High School and at least one other attempt.  Everyone here is on high alert.  Let the school help her and find a solution to her dilemma.



Deb - That is so horrible.  Very hard on those who are left too.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Oh, Glynis..I hope Katie has a better week coming up..poor girl!

Good morning all! Cannot believe summer is almost over. I will be going to South Carolina for a few days before its back to reality for me ! The positive side---football season!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hi, all!  We're back home, and I'm suffering post-Disney depression big time.  It doesn't help that we're getting ready to take Laura back up to school in a few minutes.

I'll be back next week to catch up and maybe give a small trip report (if anyone's interested).

Of course, they furloughed my husband for next week (great timing, huh?), so I may not have a lot of computer time with him hanging around.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hi all, just checking in! seems quiet  Hope all is well!


----------



## my3princes

Hello All.  Things are busy here as usual.  As some of you know I have been sick with GI issues since March.  I went out on short term disability in April and had been out ever since.  We are still fighting with Disability as it was approved for the first Month or two then denied even though the symptoms never changed.  I have had every test under the sun, all with normal results.  I finally decided that I was going back to work even if it meant running to the bathroom over and over.  I applied to and was hired for a position at the High School that the boys attend (1/2 there and 1/2 at the middle school).  It's only 25 hours, but I is perfect with the boys schedules, I will never miss a game, can bring them to school, pick them up, make appointments etc.  My office at the middle school even has a bathroom in it.  Oddly enough my mother had the same office 40+ years ago.  Along with the career change I decided to go off most of the meds that the doctors had me on.  Since the couldn't find a cause they kept adding meds to treat symptoms and I was on more meds than any one person should ever be on.  I had asked every visit if the med for depression that I was put on before the GI stuff could be causing my symptoms and was told by 3 separate doctors in 3 separate fields of expertise that there was no way.  I think they may be wrong because after giving up all but 3 meds (which I will be on indefinitely) I feel terrific.  In addition to giving up meds and starting a new job (which I absolutely LOVE), Chris and I have started Atkins again.  Exercise Is next on my list of lifestyle changes.  I really hope that things are finally on the upswing for us after many years of one thing after the other.  We are also in the early stages of planning our next WDW trip.  It has been too many years since we've visited our happy place (not to say the Hawaii, Aulani and DL were not happy).  We are planning to bring our camper down for 3 weeks next summer and with my new job this is not an issue because I'll be off with the boys anyway 

I hope to hear that things are improving for everyone.  It seems many of us hit a string of bad luck.

Deb


----------



## tinker1bell

my3princes said:


> Hello All.  Things are busy here as usual.  As some of you know I have been sick with GI issues since March.  I went out on short term disability in April and had been out ever since.  We are still fighting with Disability as it was approved for the first Month or two then denied even though the symptoms never changed.  I have had every test under the sun, all with normal results.  I finally decided that I was going back to work even if it meant running to the bathroom over and over.  I applied to and was hired for a position at the High School that the boys attend (1/2 there and 1/2 at the middle school).  It's only 25 hours, but I is perfect with the boys schedules, I will never miss a game, can bring them to school, pick them up, make appointments etc.  My office at the middle school even has a bathroom in it.  Oddly enough my mother had the same office 40+ years ago.  Along with the career change I decided to go off most of the meds that the doctors had me on.  Since the couldn't find a cause they kept adding meds to treat symptoms and I was on more meds than any one person should ever be on.  I had asked every visit if the med for depression that I was put on before the GI stuff could be causing my symptoms and was told by 3 separate doctors in 3 separate fields of expertise that there was no way.  I think they may be wrong because after giving up all but 3 meds (which I will be on indefinitely) I feel terrific.  In addition to giving up meds and starting a new job (which I absolutely LOVE), Chris and I have started Atkins again.  Exercise Is next on my list of lifestyle changes.  I really hope that things are finally on the upswing for us after many years of one thing after the other.  We are also in the early stages of planning our next WDW trip.  It has been too many years since we've visited our happy place (not to say the Hawaii, Aulani and DL were not happy).  We are planning to bring our camper down for 3 weeks next summer and with my new job this is not an issue because I'll be off with the boys anyway
> 
> I hope to hear that things are improving for everyone.  It seems many of us hit a string of bad luck.
> 
> Deb



Deb I hope things continue to get better.  Keep up the faith.


----------



## bethbuchall

Deb, I'm glad to hear that you are feeling so much better and that you have found a job that fits so well into your life.  Three weeks in Disney next summer sounds wonderful to me!

I haven't been up to anything too interesting since coming back from Walt Disney World.  Laura is back up college.  Miles has started high school.  And I'm still in preschool.  ;-)

I don't come back to this thread nearly enough, but I'll try to remember to show up more frequently.


----------



## PNO4TE

Deb, it is good to hear things are in an upswing for you and your men, but mainly for you!


----------



## MrsHeg

Deb, I am so glad to read good news, I was afraid it wouldn't be.


----------



## Glynis

Oh, Deb!  I'm so glad to read that things are looking up for you!  What a great job you have found!  I wish I could find something like that.  I need to start looking next year when Timmy goes to school full time.  Can't believe that's happening, but what are you going to do???

Things here are swimming along.  Sometimes it feels like my head is completely underwater, but we plug along.  The most exciting news is that Katie has been asked to Homecoming!  This will be her first date, and she is thrilled!  The boy who asked her is a darling boy!  So nice, and genuine!  He and Katie have been friends since 7th grade, so there won't be a whole lot of awkwardness!

Katie and I spent all day Saturday looking for a dress.  We found several that she thought were ok, but at the last store on our list we found "the dress".  I could tell, from the smile on her face that this was the dress she imagined!  She took one look at herself and said, "This must be what the pretty girls feel like all the time."  Broke my heart!  Her self-esteem has taken a real hit, lately, but this is turning things around, big time!

In other news, Alan has been nominated for a Regional Emmy for a story he did during the Olympics.  He followed a man from our state as he swam the English Channel.  Cool story, and I'm thrilled that he's being recognized!  This nomination will do great things for his career!  And if he wins.... HUGE!!!  Keep your fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is doing well.  Wish I had more free time to come and play here.  I do have a bit of Disney news, too.  2015 is the year that Alan and I will celebrate our 25th anniversary, and Katie will be graduating from high school.  Looks like we are going to save up our pennies, and go to WDW to celebrate!  Not sure if it will be the whole family, or just us and Katie.  Maybe we can start making that a graduation tradition!  Keep your fingers crossed that it will work!


----------



## my3princes

Thank you all.  Things are looking brighter.

Glynis I hope that you can make 2015 work.  We will hopefully go back early summer 2015 before our annual passes expire (we haven't even bought them yet   nothing like planning ahead)


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## my3princes

We're good, just busy.  Between birthdays, college visits, college apps and getting ready for out Thanksgiving cruise I'm pretty much straight out.  I will say that I do love my new job though.  It's nice working for the school and having the same time off as the older boys.  Colby's schedule is slightly different, but it's workable.  I feel like I can handle work, sports, plays and everything else that goes along with being Mom.


----------



## PNO4TE

I miss you all, old friends!


----------



## my3princes

Miss you all too.  I hope you had a fabulous Christmas.  We've got the roast beef in the oven and the family will be arriving in an hour or so.


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi all, long time no see.  Has anyone heard from Bernadette lately?


----------



## lovesdumbo

MrsHeg said:


> Hi all, long time no see.  Has anyone heard from Bernadette lately?



Hi Debbie!

Thanks for thinking of me!  How are you doing?  

Things continue to be crazy here.  They've fired at least 6 people in the last couple of months.  One of the VPs even quit recently.  He was in his 50s, had been here over 25 years and didn't have a new job.  I still feel my position is pretty stable but the atmosphere here isn't what it was 4 years ago.  They are hiring a new analyst soon to take some of my workload so that should really help reduce some of my stress.  After the VP quit I was a bit envious that he had the courage to quit but then I thought about it and decided I really do NOT want to leave.  I am good at what I do, make a reasonable salary, the hours fit my lifestyle and I get 6 weeks vacation.  I realized that I was putting some of the stress on myself and have a new better attitude toward work.  Its still easier said than done about not letting things stress me.  

I took Emma to Disney 12/6 to 12/13 for her last trip where I can pull her out of school as she'll be in middle school next year.  We had a great time.  She had never seen any of the Christmas decorations.  We stayed 4 nights in a 1BR at Old Key West.  Emma was all ready to move in.  I loved the huge room but didn't love how big the resort is.  I would stay there again.  I think DH might like it.  We also stayed 3 nights in a studio at BLT.  LOVE that!  Room was tiny but I liked it a lot.  Loved the location and even though we had a lake view room we could see MK from our balcony.  Hope I get to stay here again.

On the our last day of the trip I got 2 emails from Joe's teachers that he hadn't been doing his homework.  Not a great thing to come home to.  He didn't even come to the airport to get us.  I struggled with getting him caught back up right through Chirstmas morning.  He still wasn't taking it seriously until I told him he could not come down stairs for Christmas until his math homework was complete-he still had other work to do for English, French, Social Studies and Science.  Still not quite sure what is/was going on and he had no explanation.


Lizzy is a freshman this year.  She's doing really well.  She has joined the girls ice hockey team.  She had only been on ice skates maybe twice years ago when she said last summer she wanted to join the hockey team.  DH brought her to public skating as much as possible over the summer.  I can't believe how good she is so quickly.  She has a game Sunday.  I'm sure she'll be even better than she was when I saw her a few weeks ago.  The team is very welcoming.  It's been really great for her.  

Emma has a very strict teacher this year so getting caught back up after our trip was a huge challenge.  I was trying to help her with that at the same as dealing with Joe and Joe had the stomach flu so I didn't get cards done this year.  I love seeing Disney all decorated for the holidays but it is so hard to travel that time of year.  

It was the first trip I had used the Magic Bands for.  It all worked out well for us but this trip wasn't about rides-it was about seeing all the holiday stuff.  Not sure I will love being limited to 3 FPs when I go on a "regular" trip.

Not sure what future trips we'll do.  Lizzy is saying she doesn't want to do Disney this year but we've got passes good through 8/17 (Emma & I through 8/30).  It seems sort of wasteful not to use them.  We are thinking about maybe doing a week at Disney and then rent a car to drive home.  We would stop and do sight seeing along the way home.  We'll have to get a better grip on those plans before I decide if I'm going to do a birthday trip this year.


Hope everyone is doing well.  I do think of all of you often!


----------



## bear74

Bernadette good to hear from you.  Glad Lizzy is enjoying Ice Hockey good luck to the team.  I love Disney at Christmas.  I hope you can figure out what is going on with Joe.


----------



## bear74

who can help come up with crossword questions for Disney we will be driving and I want something to help pass the time the adults are not sleeping.  not sure if I will be up for watching a dvd or reading the whole time.  We have a 17hr car ride with 3 drivers


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-thinking of you today-not very happy with what that groundhog saw but still can't help but think of you and your Dad today.





bear74 said:


> who can help come up with crossword questions for Disney we will be driving and I want something to help pass the time the adults are not sleeping.  not sure if I will be up for watching a dvd or reading the whole time.  We have a 17hr car ride with 3 drivers


Jennifer-have you done a google search on Disney trivia?


----------



## PNO4TE

lovesdumbo said:


> Elin-thinking of you today-not very happy with what that groundhog saw but still can't help but think of you and your Dad today.



Thanks, Bernadette!  I am not happy with his prognostication either! 

However... *Good morning, DDA!  Happy Groundhog Day!*


----------



## MrsHeg

Just stopping by. . .  . Hi!


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> Just stopping by. . .  . Hi!





It has been over 6 months since someone posted in here.


----------



## my3princes

I know.  I miss the good ole days.  I'm lucky to keep up with emails these days.


----------



## MrsHeg

Certainly not like the good ole days when we were all here a lot.  I miss the trips when we met and had dinner together at Disney, Richie still talks about how much he enjoyed your bbq Deb.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi!

We are just back Friday from Disney.  I went 3 nights early with Joe-we stayed at ASSp.  I wasn't happy with the changes they made (May 2013) to the menus at Pop.  We both really enjoyed Sports.  We would stay there again.  Then Gene & the girls flew in.  We spent 1 night at AoA in a Cars suite.  We would all stay there again too.  Then we did 8 nights on points at Bay Lake Tower.  I really LOVED it there!  I should have bought points there!  I used 1/2 of next year's points on this trip.  





We did 3 more nights at AKV.  Gene, Joe & Lizzy didn't have passes for the last 5 days of our trip so we did non Disney stuff those days.  Those days were incredibly hot-feel like temp of 114 one day.  We spent a day at the Orlando Science Center.  We really enjoyed that.  We drove to St Augustine one day.  We enjoyed the ride along the coast and walked around the fort for a while but it was so hot we didn't really explore the town-we'll have to go back some day.  I was a bit concerned that 4 resorts would be a pain but with the washer/dryer for most nights I just packed very light and it wasn't too bad.  

Not sure what we'll do next year.  I think we may try a non Disney trip-seems like I've been saying that for years.

Work unfortunately isn't any better for me.  We hired a new analyst that was supposed to take some of the pressure off of me but that person didn't work out so now I'm stuck cleaning up that mess and we can't hire a new person in the middle of the budget process because noone will have time to train them.

Kids go back to school next Tuesday.  They will all be on the same schedule for the first time ever.   

Miss everyone!  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bethbuchall

That's a beautiful photo, Bernadette!  It's so nice to hear from you again, and I'm glad that you had a good time.

We took a trip to Maine this year.  I loved parts of it.  Other times, I wished we were at Disney.

I do miss all the sharing that we used to do here.  Facebook isn't quite the same.  Everyone has become so busy, though.  I cannot believe how little the kids were and how different our lives were when we started here.


----------



## my3princes

MrsHeg said:


> Certainly not like the good ole days when we were all here a lot.  I miss the trips when we met and had dinner together at Disney, Richie still talks about how much he enjoyed your bbq Deb.



That was so much fun.  We haven't been to WDW in years.  We are hoping for 3 weeks next summer, but that means I need to find a part time job over the winter to pay for the trip and help with tuition.  I miss when the kids were little, we could go without trying to coordinate 5 schedules, we had less expenses by far.


----------



## my3princes

I still get excited when I see updates to the thread in my email.  Silly.


----------



## bethbuchall

my3princes said:


> I still get excited when I see updates to the thread in my email.  Silly.



I do, too, Deb!


----------



## my3princes

Hunter started his Junior year Monday, Colby starts 5th grade tomorrow and Nick gets dropped off at College on Sunday.  Our house is an absolute madhouse right now.  We didn't do any vacation this summer as we all were working.  I managed to survive being Director of Venture's Summer camp for our Rec Dept.  80 kids and 20 employees.  It was a lot of 10 hour days, but it helped with the college fund.


----------



## bethbuchall

Wow, Deb!  I can't believe how old they all are.  I think I've mentioned that Matthew graduated from college 2 years ago and is living with his fiancee a couple of hours from here.  They are thinking of a September, 2015 wedding, but no date has been set yet.  Laura started classes yesterday.  She's a college senior.  Eeeek!!!  Miles will start 10th grade next Wednesday, September 3rd.  I remember one of the first pictures that I posted on the Creative Designs thread (before we were a DDA) was of some sleep shirts that I had designed for him, and he was just a little guy.  Let me see if it's still on my Photobucket (and if I remember how to log in/use it.)

I didn't find that, but I did find this from our 2006 trip.


----------



## bethbuchall

Oh, and we did take a quick vacation this year.  We stopped to visit Matthew in Lake George, NY where I also ran a half marathon.  Then we drove through Vermont and New Hampshire to spend a few days in Maine.  We went to Baxter State Park and then Acadia National Park/Bar Harbor.  I thought about you as we went through Vermont, Deb.  I don't know how close to you we were.  I couldn't remember where you live.  We were on Route 4, I think.


----------



## my3princes

bethbuchall said:


> Oh, and we did take a quick vacation this year.  We stopped to visit Matthew in Lake George, NY where I also ran a half marathon.  Then we drove through Vermont and New Hampshire to spend a few days in Maine.  We went to Baxter State Park and then Acadia National Park/Bar Harbor.  I thought about you as we went through Vermont, Deb.  I don't know how close to you we were.  I couldn't remember where you live.  We were on Route 4, I think.



You were probably within 10 minutes of us.  We are 10 minutes from Quechee, VT and less than 2 hours from Lake George.  We haven't gotten over to Six Flags in a while.  Maybe we could meet there sometime.  They have a nice indoor waterpark for a winter getaway.


----------



## my3princes

That's one from the way back machine 

And last Halloween


----------



## lovesdumbo

my3princes said:


> Hunter started his Junior year Monday, Colby starts 5th grade tomorrow and Nick gets dropped off at College on Sunday.  Our house is an absolute madhouse right now.  We didn't do any vacation this summer as we all were working.  I managed to survive being Director of Venture's Summer camp for our Rec Dept.  80 kids and 20 employees.  It was a lot of 10 hour days, but it helped with the college fund.


WOW. I bet you were perfect for that job!  





bethbuchall said:


> Oh, and we did take a quick vacation this year.  We stopped to visit Matthew in Lake George, NY where I also ran a half marathon.  Then we drove through Vermont and New Hampshire to spend a few days in Maine.  We went to Baxter State Park and then Acadia National Park/Bar Harbor.  I thought about you as we went through Vermont, Deb.  I don't know how close to you we were.  I couldn't remember where you live.  We were on Route 4, I think.


congrats on the 1/2!

Loving the old photos. I remember that Beetles shirt. 




We enjoyed the resorts this year but not so much the parks. Not loving fast pass +. I also wasn't up for fighting with the others to get to the parks at rope drop. We pretty much did the 3 rides we had fast passes for & that was it. Just about every ride had long lines now that they all have fast pass lines. The parks seemed more crowded too but we were there in early Aug not late Aug to use our APs before they expire. 

I think it might be time for a Disney break. I have other plans for my bday next May so I really shouldn't go in the fall because I don't have tickets. That said I did book a bounce back for next Aug "just in case".


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I also get excited to see updates to this old thread. I cannot believe how "old" your kids have all gotten.   Ours were pretty much grown when we started our first DDA thread so the changes there are not so huge.  Kristin is now 28 and has been applying for new jobs; banking has just about done it for her after 6 years.  Kathrin will be 36 in October (that's almost as old as some of you are  ).  She and her long-time boyfriend became engaged in Paso Robles, CA last month.  They were on vacation and he surprised her with this gorgeous ring.






There are no immediate plans for a wedding, but you can be sure I will let you all know when there are!

We have traveled a lot this summer.  I had a student chosen to play in the Yamaha National Junior Original Concert so had the opportunity to go back to Phoenix in June.  Then, Kathrin and I surprised Bob with a small mobility scooter for Father's Day and it has changed our lives.  Besides being able to go downtown and grocery shopping and to the docks to see the river we have been to a Washington Nationals game in DC, to the Outer Banks, to Punxsutawney for my 45th HS Reunion (and to see his 97 year old Dad), to Boston for a re-certification seminar (and we got to see my brother and his family, my sister and BIL and Kathrin).  In two weeks I had driven over 2000 miles so I am still recovering!

I am headed to WDW with a DIS friend for a long weekend next month and then Bob and I return for our annual Food & Wine Festival trip from October 31-November 9.  Kristin and her room mate will join us for most of that trip and we have other friends who will also be there the same time.  It will probably be the highlight of our year's travels!

I hope a few of us will start to post on here again.  I really do miss hearing from you all; facebook doesn't always "share" what you post on there and some of us aren't even on facebook!

I hope you all have good days.


----------



## PNO4TE

I forgot to mention that as Bob and I were watching a Nationals game on TV earlier this  month, we saw a familiar face right behind home plate!  Jen and her uncle were at the game.   I had. been in the DC area that day and we just missed each other.  

She posted a picture on facebook of her view and I knew exactly where she was sitting
We texted back and forth and I sent her a picture from our TV


----------



## my3princes

Chris was on TV at a Red Sox game a couple of weeks ago.  He had seats on the third base line.  My SIL saw him on TV.


----------



## MrsHeg

It's great to see everyone here, yes it has been a long time and I can't get over how everyone's kids have grown.  I bet I wouldn't recognize yours Bernadette.  Congrats on the 1/2 Beth, you are an inspiration.  
Today was spent at doctor visits, I started off at my pulmonologist, just a regular visit, and left there to meet my daughter at her ob-gyn, she was disappointed that she is still dilated at a 1, she is so ready, but our little man is not.  He scheduled her for induction on the 15th so that is the date unless Nathan decides to come earlier.  I hate to see her miserable but I would rather that than risk health issues with the baby.  After her appointment I had to go to physical therapy, things are going ok it's just going to be a long process.
We booked a trip in November for Richie's 50th birthday, we really can't afford to spend Disney money with me not working, but he really wants to go.  We cut corners by spending two nights at his brother's (he lives in Orlando) and staying at All Star Movies, (we are going to miss OKW) and making it a shorter trip.
I hate that we arrive on the 10th Elin and will just miss seeing you.
I'll have to make a point to check in here more often.


----------



## PNO4TE

MrsHeg said:


> It's great to see everyone here, yes it has been a long time and I can't get over how everyone's kids have grown.  I bet I wouldn't recognize yours Bernadette.  Congrats on the 1/2 Beth, you are an inspiration.
> Today was spent at doctor visits, I started off at my pulmonologist, just a regular visit, and left there to meet my daughter at her ob-gyn, she was disappointed that she is still dilated at a 1, she is so ready, but our little man is not.  He scheduled her for induction on the 15th so that is the date unless Nathan decides to come earlier.  I hate to see her miserable but I would rather that than risk health issues with the baby.  After her appointment I had to go to physical therapy, things are going ok it's just going to be a long process.
> We booked a trip in November for Richie's 50th birthday, we really can't afford to spend Disney money with me not working, but he really wants to go.  We cut corners by spending two nights at his brother's (he lives in Orlando) and staying at All Star Movies, (we are going to miss OKW) and making it a shorter trip.
> I hate that we arrive on the 10th Elin and will just miss seeing you.
> I'll have to make a point to check in here more often.



I keep hoping all your doctor visits will have better and  better outcomes for you, Debbie. 

And I am so sorry we will miss seeing you and Richie again!  I am glad you are going to have the opportunity to spend some time for his birthday in a place you both love.


----------



## Glynis

So fun to see so many updates on this thread!  I try to keep up on facebook, but that's not always possible!

Things here have been pretty rocky for a while.  Financially, we haven't been doing well, and I am looking for jobs.  The good news is that Alan finished his grad school, and is now a Master!  His employer was scared that he would leave and find something better, so they are trying to sweeten the pot for him with more of the documentary filmwork that he loves to do, instead of the day to day crap (he's spent the last 2 days working on a story of a baby thrown in the trash).

Now that he's done with his schooling, he wants me to finish my Master's.  So, starting October 1st, I will be in an intense year-long program to get my Master's of Education in Instructional Design.  So, I may not be able to do a ton of posting, but I'll try to check in when I can!  I'm excited but nervous to do this!  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  I will also be substitute teaching in our local district, and I've applied for a job at a local library.  It's only part-time, but that with the subbing would really help us out, financially.

Katie is a Senior this year, and is actually enjoying her life, right now.  This last year was the worst year of my life as a parent, and I hope never to go through that again.  Katie was subjected to some of the most vicious bullying from a teacher in the drama department at her school, and that trickled down to the rest of the kids in the department.  When they saw how he was treating her (and getting away with it), they felt justified in treating her the same way.  It was awful!  Kids who she thought were her best friends turned on her and hung her out to dry.  She kept it hidden from us for a while, but we clued in... after her 3rd suicide attempt!  She's now in therapy, and out of that department.  I had some long talks with the principal and superintendent and the upshot is that he is on "probation" while he takes extra training, and has supervised classroom visits throughout this year.  It was HORRIBLE!!!  I'm so glad that she is liking her classes this year, and has found a creative outlet in her Guitar class, her AP Art class, AP English Lit, and Science Fiction and Fantasy writing class.  

The other kids continue well.  Jacob is a 9th grader, the twins just started 7th grade, and Timmy started Kindergarten.  It's definitely a time of change for us all!  

We have a Disneyland trip planned for June as a graduation present for Katie.  Should be a lot of fun!!!

Thanks to all of you for your words of support when Alan's mom died in July.  It was very kind, and meant a great deal to us!


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis, I'm so sorry to hear that Katie had to go through that.  I pray that things continue to go well.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Glynis... my heart is sobbing for Katie and you.  NO ONE has the right to bully.  And for a teacher to instigate it is so unforgivable.  I cannot believe he is only on probation!  I would have been after his job.  You are a strong woman.

Best of luck with your Masters work.  And kudos for holding down the fort while Alan was finishing his.  you all will be better for all of this.  I am hoping for a much better yera for you all.


----------



## MrsHeg

Just checking in, another day at therapy, my range of motion is doing great so we are starting to introduce some strength training.
We don't have any real plans this weekend but we need to spend some time with my mil, she has been doing great but after her last visit with her doctor she seems to be getting depressed.  She finished her radiation and thought she would be able to skip chemo, he told her this time he thought he will be giving her a strong chemo that will make her very ill, she's wondering if it will be worth it.  I don't know what to tell her, I did say I would hate to see her give up without a fight.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

I am glad things are going well for you in PT, Debbie!  I also hope your MIL listens to you... no one should give up without a fight!!


----------



## MrsHeg

So I came across a thread where people were decorating their magic bands, some of which were outstanding.  I decided I needed to give it a try, I ordered some Disney temporary tattoos and received Hello Kitty, is there something I don't know, does Hello Kitty belong to Disney?  And no, I won't be wearing a Hello Kitty magic band, I was thinking Tinkerbell.


----------



## bear74

Glynis so sorry to hear about what Katie went through last year.  Glad she is having a better school year.  Good luck on your masters.


----------



## my3princes

Wow Glynis you've been through a lot.  I'm with Elin though that teacher would be gone.  I'm glad that Katie is getting help and feeling better.  I know that what we went through with Nick during his "dark" time was so scary and he never attempted suicide.  He is doing well on meds and though I worried about him taking them at college he is and she says he is doing well.  They hide things well, but I've learned to pick up on the little things.  We still kick ourselves for missing his anxiety disorder for 7 years and that is what led to his depression.  I'm here if you ever need anyone to bounce things off of.  hugs


----------



## bear74

Okay Ladies and Tom and Chris  I am planning a home skills lesson plan for my girls.  Would you all be willing to look at it and let me know if I have missed anything?


----------



## my3princes

We finally bit the bullet and booked a WDW trip.  We haven't vacationed there since 2010.  We have points to use so we are bringing the camper and staying at Fort Wilderness for 23 night.  July 16th - August 8th.  If anyone plans to be there during that time frame we'd love to meet up!


----------



## bear74

my3princes said:


> We finally bit the bullet and booked a WDW trip.  We haven't vacationed there since 2010.  We have points to use so we are bringing the camper and staying at Fort Wilderness for 23 night.  July 16th - August 8th.  If anyone plans to be there during that time frame we'd love to meet up!



Bummer we are planning Oct.  need to decide where I want to stay.  Going for Virginia's Birthday


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

Sounds like a great trip, Deb!  And Jennifer... October is a wonderful time to visit!!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> Sounds like a great trip, Deb!  And Jennifer... October is a wonderful time to visit!!



We love October, but unfortunately with the school/work/college schedules we only have the option of a summer vacation, that will hold true for at least the next 11 years


----------



## Glynis

Thanks for all the comments for Katie!  She has really grown through this whole experience.  I was afraid that it would really damage her opinion of teachers, but she is more determined than ever to be a teacher, and be the kind of teacher that students will feel comfortable with.

She has decided to focus her talents on English/Writing.  She is currently president of the Science Fiction/Fantasy writing club, and has a novel in the works.  Her editor is thrilled with it!  You just watch: she'll be the next J.K. Rowling!

Her art is really flourishing, as well!  She is in the process of opening an Etsy shop with some of her Disney character name art.  As soon as it's ready, I'll let you all have the link!  She's hoping to sell enough art to fun her high school choir tour to Washington D.C. in April.  Cross your fingers!  If any of you are in the market for some unique Christmas gifts, you might find something you like in her shop.

In other words, I'm really proud of the way that she has come through this dark period!  I'm also really grateful for modern medicine!!!  Without her daily pill, I don't know if she would be capable of dealing with things on her own!  

Now, I just have to get her into a college!  Luckily, with her grades and her ACT score, she's already received offers from several schools.  We just need her to fill out the applications and decide what offer to take!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Look at me, on the DisBoards....  Since our trip is only 54 days away, I thought I would do some quick research....


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 



my3princes said:


> We love October, but unfortunately with the school/work/college schedules we only have the option of a summer vacation, that will hold true for at least the next 11 years



I understand completely, Deb!  We went through that for years too.  That is one reason we started doing our Christmas trips... we knew both kids would be off during that time. 



Glynis said:


> Thanks for all the comments for Katie!  She has really grown through this whole experience.  I was afraid that it would really damage her opinion of teachers, but she is more determined than ever to be a teacher, and be the kind of teacher that students will feel comfortable with.



I am so glad to read this, Glynis!  Bob and I had a long and involved conversation about Katie and the fact that your school system kept the teacher on staff.  We are both appalled that he was not fired!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Look at me, on the DisBoards....  Since our trip is only 54 days away, I thought I would do some quick research....



Good place to come, Tom!


----------



## MrsHeg

Glynis, Katie sounds like an amazing girl.  I would love to see her shop when she gets it up.

Deb, 23 days wow, you'll definitely have time to take it slow and enjoy this trip.  

Hi Tom,  good to see you!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

The car is packed and I am ready to jump in the shower.  On may way in about 20 minutes!   F&W trip #1 is about to get underway.  It looks to be a soggy one... but I will love being there any way I can get it!


----------



## my3princes

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, DDA!*
> 
> The car is packed and I am ready to jump in the shower.  On may way in about 20 minutes!   F&W trip #1 is about to get underway.  It looks to be a soggy one... but I will love being there any way I can get it!



Have a Great Time!!  We're so jealous.


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good afternoon, DDA!* 

Had a great time, although the 90+ temps about did us in.  Looking forward to the cooler temps we are used to in November!


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning my friends! I'm a little slow joining back in, but it made my day this morning to see the email notification.

Things have been crazy around here with my first busy season at work. And when they say it's the busy season, it's the busy season. Whew! Add to that a really ugly situation I had to deal with last week, and one particular volunteer I have to deal with on a regular basis, and it's been quite the month.

Glynis - What a roller coaster you all have been through. I'm so sorry to hear about Katie's year last year. How awful for you all. I appreciate you and Deb both sharing your kids' experiences as it helps me to have ideas of what to watch for with Terra as we approach the teen years. I've been warned that the increased hormones mixed with her anxiety issues could be a rough road.

Elin - Glad you had a great weekend at F&WF. It looked like so much fun. Congrats to Kathrin!

Bernadette - It's so great to hear from you! I'd been thinking of you all lately.

Deb - Sounds like a wonderful trip to look forward to!

Phil's family is bringing us out to California for Christmas. The girls and I will head to DL on the 24th and 26th. It's going to be crowded for sure, but great fun all the same. We're planning for a WDW trip next Thanksgiving into December. If we do, Phil will come with us for a few days as well since Deva will be the same age Terra was when he went with her.

We're all the same and different around here. Terra is 11 1/2, getting so tall I'm not sure what happened and is really growing up lately. She's a great big sister and goes out of her way to help her sister learn new things, well except for when they're busy annoying each other. Deva, who turned 4 last week, is a a crazy, funny, smart, princess-loving, dress-wearing, girly girl and so much fun to be around. We're all still working on coming to terms with my working, but mostly because this past month has meant a lot of late nights. Luckily it often means a late start morning too so that helps. Rachel started college in mid-August and is loving it. 

I've got to head to the doctor today. A diverticulitis attack started kicking in yesterday and while it seems to be mild the surgeon wants to see me today. I'm scheduled for surgery Nov 20, but I won't be surprised if he decides that I should bump it up to mid October. 

A little throwback...





And today...


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, DDA!* 

So nice to read about your life and see pictures, Tia.  Thanks for taking the time to give us an update!!


----------



## MrsHeg

Good morning,  great pictures Tia, I hope your surgery goes well.  Glad to hear you had a great time Elin, the weather here just got cooler yesterday, perfect weather for a Disney trip if you ask me.

I'm still working on my shoulder recovery, I do have most of my range of motion back, but it's definitely not pain free, but I know from past experience that it takes a while.

Our little man is doing great and growing like a weed, at his two week check up he had gained more than a pound and grown an inch.  I'm going to try and stAy away a little bit more and give his mom and dad time alone with him, I have a bad habit of "hogging" the baby, I just can't help it.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-thinking of you today!


----------



## bethbuchall

I haven't been here in a really long time...I'm not sure about the changes.  I do think of all of you often!


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks for checking in here.  Groundhog was STOOPID this year.  I am done with winter!  And we haven't even had much snow to speak of.  I hope you all are dealing with our weird winter and these major changes to our beloved DIS.  Makes it really hard to stay on here, doesn't it??


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-thinking of you this morning!  

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## babytrees2514

So I decided to come back to the DIS for the trip to see Abi next month....and I couldn't remember anything to get on. So I changed my user name. I wish that the DIS hadn't chenged our little home.


----------



## bethbuchall

I do miss when we used to chat on here.  So much has changed since then, hasn't it?  I hope that you have a great trip, Theresa!


----------



## my3princes

It was fun and I also miss it.  I wonder how I had time to chat so much though.  The good ole days.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-thinking of you today!

Miss everyone!  Hope all is well.


----------



## my3princes

so nice to hear from you Bernadette.  How's life?


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello, Bernadette!  I was just thinking about you the other day.  I was trying to remember if Lizzie is the same age as Miles and Anne Marie's Daniel...seniors in high school. Time flies!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi Deb & Beth!  
Life is pretty busy. Lizzy is a senior. She wants to study meteorology. She's applied to 5 schools & accepted to all 5. Right now her #1 is SUNY Oswego. She was accepted to the honors college and got a very generous merit offer. In a few weeks we are going to an accepted student day at Penn State then go to Oswego where she'll do an overnight visit. We haven't received any aid from Penn State yet so right now all 4 years at Oswego would be the same as 1 semester at Penn State. She doesn't want a big school so Oswego might be a better fit for her and she will likely need a grad degree. 

How is Miles' search going? Lizzy is so done with high school.

Deb-how are your boys? You?  Lizzy applied to Lyndon also.


----------



## bethbuchall

Congratulations to Lizzy!  SUNY Oswego is about 2 hours north of us.  My co-teacher's daughter is transferring there from the local community college for the Fall, but she's going for some kind of art degree, so they wouldn't be likely to cross paths.

Miles is planning to study chemical engineering. Right now we think his #1 is SUNY Buffalo. He's still waiting for scholarship/financial aid info from Rochester Institute of Technology and Clarkson.  He also applied to SUNY Stony Brook, but he's already ruled that one out because the major isn't quite what he wants. We leave after school today to go to Buffalo because he has an interview for their Presidential Scholarship.  If he gets that, Buffalo is pretty much a lock.  It used to be a full scholarship: tuition, room/board, fees, books, but this year they've changed it to a flat $15,000/year which would still cover most of his costs.  Even with the Provost Scholarship they've already given him, I think that there will be no way to justify the costs of the other schools.  The SUNY schools are a real bargain for NYS residents and (contrary to what a bunch of people are telling Miles) offer an excellent education.

There has been a lot of high school drama recently which he is so done with.  Swim season is coming to an end soon, and he's going to really miss that.

It seems like yesterday we were designing for their 5th birthdays.


----------



## lovesdumbo

bethbuchall said:


> It seems like yesterday we were designing for their 5th birthdays.



Yes it does!!!

Good luck to Miles! 

Lizzy got the Presidential Scholarship from Oswego (no need to interview there) and a Destination Oswego scholarship which brings tuition closer to instate rates.  She couldn't go to a MA school for the same price or any of the other schools she's looking at.  Lyndon in VT & Plymouth in NH offer a special New England rates but even with that discount and their merit scholarships Oswego is still cheaper and by all stats has a better program.  Oswego also keeps room & board at the same rate as Freshman year for all 4 years.  UMass Lowell is the only MA state school with Atmospheric Science and it is a mix of meteorology and environmental science.  And she doesn't want a city campus (that's how SUNY Albany fell off the list).  She also looked at Stony Brook by they mix their program with Oceanic Science which she's not that interested in. 

Lizzy's last at home regular season ice hockey game is tomorrow.  They are having a party for the seniors after the game.  Hockey is another draw for Oswego.  She doesn't want to play varsity but will try to play club and have a great time at the varsity men's and women's games.  I think it will help her feel connected to the school which is why I'm thinking Oswego might be a better fit than Penn State.


----------



## MrsHeg

Hi!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi!

Missing everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Hello.  I miss everyone as well.

Deb


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello! There have been a lot of changes for everyone since we used to post regularly.

Bernadette, how is Lizzy doing now that she's been at college a few months? Miles seems to be thriving. I'll be so happy to have him home for Thanksgiving. The house is so quiet now, but we're getting used to the new routines.


----------



## lovesdumbo

She's doing really well.  We went to see her for family weekend.  She seemed so happy. 

She registered for next semester yesterday.  She was right online at her 9am timeslot but she couldn't get into any of the 4 sections of Calculus II.  She talked to her advisor who told her to talk to the professor teaching the section she most wanted (8am 4 days a week ).  He took her name and said she was number one on the wait list.  She wasn't too worried about it-said "someone will flunk calc I".  But then in the afternoon the professor emailed her to tell her he lifted the maximum so she could register for it.  I'm relieved she handled the entire situation so well.  Now she's worried that one of her other classes will be canceled because it only has 5 registered.  She'll have 4 classes Mon/Wed/Fri all right in a row from 8:00 to 12:25.  Tuesday she has Calc II at 8:00 and Ethics at 11:10-Thursday just Ethics.  She's excited that she will be done everyday by 12:30.  I don't know that I would want 4 classes back to back but she'll soon learn what works for her!  She'll still have 16 credit hours next semester but 3 hours less of classroom work because she won't have any labs.

Can't wait to see her for Thanksgiving!  Got her a perfect non stop flight home but getting back is a bigger challenge-everything out of Boston gets her to Syracuse too late for the last bus to campus.  So we have to drive her to Albany to catch a train there.  It's going to be a long day.  The drive to/from Albany is 1/2 way to school for mileage but way more than 1/2 way in time with traffic.   

We have to make a list of schools to visit with Joe.  His dream is to work for NASA so he'll probably start out with some sort of aerospace engineering.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elin-thinking of you today! I’m liking Phil today and sure hope he’s right about an early spring. 

Hi to everyone else! Hope all are doing well!


----------



## bethbuchall

Hi, Bernadette!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi Beth!
Joe got an unexpected merit scholarship to U Buffalo. We had written it off as too big. We’ve never even visited but now I think we need to go see it. Is Miles enjoying it?

He got a good package from FL Tech so that’s high on his list. He just got into Clarkson which is his number 1 but aid won’t be out until late February.


----------



## bethbuchall

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi Beth!
> Joe got an unexpected merit scholarship to U Buffalo. We had written it off as too big. We’ve never even visited but now I think we need to go see it. Is Miles enjoying it?
> 
> He got a good package from FL Tech so that’s high on his list. He just got into Clarkson which is his number 1 but aid won’t be out until late February.


Congratulations to Joe! Miles also liked Clarkson, but even with the scholarship they gave him, it couldn’t come near what he was given at Buffalo. He really does like it there, and he’s doing well. My older two ruled out Buffalo almost immediately as too big, but Miles says that he doesn’t think it feels too big. He was in the honors dorm last year which was a smaller community (and closer to campus). Let me know if you have any questions. Can you believe these little kids are now in college/heading for college?!?!


----------



## kc10family

It's been a long time  I hope everyone is doing well.
~Paula


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hi, Bernadette!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi!

How are things with you?  Miss you!


----------



## bethbuchall

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi!
> 
> How are things with you?  Miss you!



Hello! How are things going for Joe’s college search? Did you visit Buffalo? That’s quite a distance for you, isn’t it?

How is Lizzy doing this year? Miles is doing very well but seems to be constantly stressed. I think he’s putting too much pressure on himself. He’s questioned his major, but I think he’s staying with it. He’s questioned just about everything. I get the “I can’t do this and I hate it and I’m going to fail at life” texts frequently, but I don’t get the “the test went well after all or I’m doing great or I had fun at...” texts. So, I’m left in a stressed out state even more than he is. But it seems he’s is doing much better than his texts to me indicate.


----------



## lovesdumbo

We were just at FL Tech last week for an accepted student day. Weather was perfect-mid 70s, no humidity. Campus was beautiful. But it didn’t quite click with Joe. Next week Joe is doing an overnight (FT doesn’t do that) and accepted student day at Clarkson. We are really hoping things will work out there. We were going to do UB accepted student day the day after Clarkson’s but that’s a lot of driving-especially if things work out at Clarkson.  So we’ve postponed UB visit for now. 

Lizzy is doing ok. She’s taking an EMT class this semester & loving it but she too is questioning her major. But she’s only had 1 professor in her major so I’m encouraging her to wait til she takes other classes. She wants to be on RA this summer & stay on campus but I’m not liking that idea. She can’t take classes-they don’t offer anything she needs. She thinks she can get a job as an EMT if she stays there but she wouldn’t know if she even passes the test before she’d commit to being RA. I don’t won’t her there doing “nothing”. She can come home & earn money.

But....adding to the complexity of that discussion with her is that Joe got a job this summer in Alaska as an assistant trek leader for a High Adventure Boy Scout base camp. (He got his eagle just days before he aged out in January). It’s an incredible opportunity for him. Lizzy says you can’t tell me I can’t stay in NY and let Joe go to AK. I guess I can see her point but it’s not the same. 

I’m ready to have Joe’s decision made. Then I can move on with a Emma. She’ll be a junior next year.

Oh....on a positive note with Lizzy she got an on campus apartment for next year so she’s very happy about that. She can’t even have a microwave now so she’ll be very happy to have full kitchen and laundry in apartment.


----------



## bethbuchall

Fingers crossed that Joe loves Clarkson!

Miles also got an on-campus apartment for next year. He is so ready to be done with the dorms and dining halls. They also can't have microwaves in the dorms. He's going to be living with his current two roommates and a fourth that they don't know, though they've met him once. You need to go in with a group of four to get an apartment, and it's all done on a lottery system. For the second year in a row, they got really bad numbers, but this new guy needed a group of three and also had a better number then any of them. I hope that it works out. It certainly was tense waiting until it was their time to pick an apartment. I was getting constant updates about how many were left and how fast they were going.

I can't believe that Emma is going to be a junior! I can't believe any of them are this old. I remember making a 5th birthday shirt design for Lizzy, and she's going to be a junior in college!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Same lottery situation for Lizzy.  She too is going into a 4 bedroom apartment.  She has a friend from club hockey last year (she didn't play this year) and that girl's roommate both current sophomores like Lizzy.  The 3 of them are joined by another club hockey player who is a current junior so had the higher lottery number.  They got one of the last 2 apartments.  Great thing is since 3 of them will be juniors next year if they stick together they can keep the apartment without having to do the lottery. 

I was surprised there was such a high demand for on campus apartments.  A private company opened really nice apartments right near the school with a shuttle bus to school and they are cheaper.  Not an option for Lizzy because about half of her scholarship requires she lives on campus but most of her scholarship is due to her being out of state so most of the kids wouldn't lose anywhere near as much as she would since most are NY residents.


----------



## my3princes

Hello Bernadette!  Long time not hearing from you.  Glad the kids are doing well.  College is such an interesting 4 or more years with lots of ups and downs.  Nick had an on campus apartment his last year and he really started enjoying college and making more friends.  We have all the boys home now.  Nick has paid off all of his college loans and is working full time.  Hunter is working full time and talking about taking more online classes.  He's taken the last year off, which has really been good for him.  Colby is a sophomore and is finally settling into being back in Vermont.  We are heading to Orlando this summer as he misses his florida friends and wants to hang out with them.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi Deb!
Great to hear from you!  

Congrats to Nick!

Emma is saying she doesn’t want to go to college. They put so much pressure on the kids at school & lots of the kids think if you don’t get into an Ivy or top rated school why bother. We’ve never put that pressure on our kids so I’m surprised she’s let that attitude some have at her school influence her. I think she’d get a lot out of going away. She’s still got 2 years so we’ll see where she ends up. She has expressed some interest in repairing musical instruments. I found a technical school in MN not too far from her cousin that offers an associates degree in that but it’s not a residential school.


----------



## bethbuchall

Bernadette, the school (public high school) here doesn't put that kind of pressure on the kids, but the other kids sure do! All three of mine were heavily questioned and sometimes derided for their decisions to attend SUNY schools.  For Miles, even after some pretty nice scholarships, RIT and Clarkson would have cost more than $70,000 above SUNY. Miles lost a friend over the whole thing along with some other senior year grade-related stuff. She became insufferable.  It made my stubborn kids dig in harder, but I can see how it would have the opposite effect, too, especially if she's interested in a more non-traditional major.  Miles puts too much pressure on himself as it is, so I don't think he would be healthy/thriving in an Ivy League environment.


----------



## lovesdumbo

This year they stopped having kids hang up acceptance letters at school. That put pressure on the kids. Lizzy would only hang up Penn State even though she didn’t want to go there. Still the kids all knew where kids applied & who gets in where. Joe doesn’t care about peer pressure at all. 

I’m surprised it’s influenced Emma. She doesn’t care about peer pressure either. I think it’s that she doesn’t know what she wants. I try to tell her that she can go in undecided but she doesn’t like that. She’s really strong in Biology but got a really tough teacher in honors bio so now she says she’s no good. That class was Lizzy’s only C and Emma got an A- so I don’t know why she’s saying that. She loves animals. She doesn’t want to be a vet. I think she would be awesome training service animals but she says no. 

The SUNY schools are great and such a great value. Lizzy is doing really well at Oswego. I feel bad not visiting UB but I just don’t think Joe will thrive at such a big school. The out of state premium there is much higher than Oswego and Joes merit was less. Clarkson is more but not as much more as it would be for a ny resident. 

Joe is a perfectionist that makes him procrastinate. I think he really needs the small school to stay more accountable. Clarkson also seems to have a lot of services to keep kids on track & make sure they graduate on time. They also have a very strong outdoor club. I think joe being involved in outside activities will help motivate to do well scholastically.


----------



## kc10family

How time has just flown by! All these beautiful kids were just little ones “yesterday”. I have enjoyed reading back a few pages to catch up.  

Ellie is a Senior as of the 1st of April, she finished her classes early and wanted to jump start her senior year. She should be done round Thanksgiving or so. What are her plans after that???? No clue! She wants to go to the local community college just to start the process of college, but she has no path planned. At one point she thought about cosmetology just to have a job while she figured out what she wants. That fell aside shortly after she thought about it. She gave some thought the Air Force and we have no idea if she still wants to do that. We do no care what she does as long as she is a productive member of society.

Elizabeth finished her freshmen year last month and is doing a summer class so her next year is a bit lighter. She is currently looking at digital art as a career field and has been working on her own designs. We are not sure if she will change her mind or not.

Outside of that Orlando is treating us well. We have AP’s for WDW and enjoy going in for a few hours here and there.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi Paula!
Great to hear about the girls! 

How do you like living in Orlando? 

Joe committed to Clarkson!  It really seems like the perfect fit for him.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi Paula!
> Great to hear about the girls!
> 
> How do you like living in Orlando?
> 
> Joe committed to Clarkson!  It really seems like the perfect fit for him.



Hi, Bernadette!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hi, Bernadette!!


Hi!  How are you and yours doing?

Miss you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi!  How are you and yours doing?
> 
> Miss you!



We are doing well, thanks!  Miss you guys, too!
DH & I are headed to WDW on Saturday.  DS moved to Kissimmee at the end of February but we aren't sure how long that will last.  We miss him tons, so can't wait to see him.


----------



## lovesdumbo

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We are doing well, thanks!  Miss you guys, too!
> DH & I are headed to WDW on Saturday.  DS moved to Kissimmee at the end of February but we aren't sure how long that will last.  We miss him tons, so can't wait to see him.


Have a great trip!  Normally I would be there that same week but I didn't book a birthday trip this year with Joe's college search I just wasn't sure when I would need vacation time.  Next year I'll have DVC points I have to use.   

We're thinking about a trip to Alaska-meet Joe for his trip home.  I would say family trip but Lizzy will be working.  Not sure if things will work out for that or not. 

What's DS doing in Kissimmee?  Does he want to work at WDW?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

lovesdumbo said:


> Have a great trip!  Normally I would be there that same week but I didn't book a birthday trip this year with Joe's college search I just wasn't sure when I would need vacation time.  Next year I'll have DVC points I have to use.
> 
> We're thinking about a trip to Alaska-meet Joe for his trip home.  I would say family trip but Lizzy will be working.  Not sure if things will work out for that or not.
> 
> What's DS doing in Kissimmee?  Does he want to work at WDW?



It would have been fun to see you!!

DS moved out there to be with his girlfriend, but the reality is not as rosy as the theory.  So we'll see.  He is currently working PT at the outlet mall.  He has gone to some auditions but I honestly think he may not stay long term unless something changes drastically.


----------



## MedeirosH

Hi All.
I was hoping someone could design an invite for my 2 kiddos Claire and William on 2/23/2020 breakfast at Disney Junior Play ‘n Dine at Hollywood & Vine.  Fancy Nancy, Vampirina, Doc McStuffins and Roadster Racer Goofy are the characters that will be present.


----------



## bethbuchall

MedeirosH said:


> Hi All.
> I was hoping someone could design an invite for my 2 kiddos Claire and William on 2/23/2020 breakfast at Disney Junior Play ‘n Dine at Hollywood & Vine.  Fancy Nancy, Vampirina, Doc McStuffins and Roadster Racer Goofy are the characters that will be present.


No one really posts on this thread anymore and most of us from this thread no longer design. You should start a thread in the Creative DISigns forum asking for what you need or look in there for some current designers.


----------

